# Egg Share online friends needed PART 2



## Bubbles12

A new home for all you special ladies who are egg sharing  

Happy Chatting

xxxxxxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks for the new thread hope! Fantastic news Jen! What does of stimms were you on if you don't mind me asking? Hi to everybody else! Hope everyone is doing well. 
Our donor sperm will be at clinic tomorrow as we have used xytex, has anyone else had to use ds and ordered form xytex? As soon as the clinic receive the sperm then she says they will begin to match me' just really hope it doesn't take to long! Xx


----------



## emamac

Great news Jen good luck for tomorrow.x

I'm ok good days and bad thanks for asking x


----------



## Harper14

jen fab news

with regards to egg replacement - it was a lot less relaxed we were both allowed in, the doc went through the procedure and the embryologist put a photo of our embryo on screen and explained a little more about the quality etc, and then the procedure was over very quickly - like june said try and get your bladder full but not bursting as you may be uncomfortable - good luck (not that you need it)

June how are you getting on?

Vimto & Emma how are you guys feeling now 12 week scan and nuchal is done? any more relaxed?

AFM - I do feel slightly more relaxed we have decided to have a scan at 15 weeks (there is no way i can wait until 20 weeks) and we have decided to find out the sex although they were certain it was a girl I would rather be sure. Although 20 week scan is 12th december which is my birthday so it would kind of be nice to find out then - well see!! also starting to feel better no more sickness thankfully and now no symptoms except weight gain ha ha!! i have also come off all my drugs which was hard but so far so good 

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

June- I forgot to mention the cabergoline was given to me by my clinic. It's is to prevent OHSS but also lowers blood pressure so take it before bed and get a great nights sleep!! How are stimms going?

Harper- did they give you picture? I really want one!! Thanks for the reassurance. Your birthday would be a great time to find out boy/girl! Have you started shopping?

Kezzywoo- I had menopur. Did 150 for 5 days and then alternated between 150 and 250 for the rest of stimms. Congrats on the donor sperm! Hope it isn't too much longer for you.

AFM- I have been doing great. Besides AF like cramps and a bit of pinching the pain is bearable. I am so excited about tomorrow!! I hope it goes well. I think we are having one back as they are worried that having 2 would mean twins and ' I am very young to cope with twins'   may discuss this with them tomorrow!


Hi everyone else, hard to do as many personals because of the new thread but glad we get to keep it to catch up!!

Jen x x x


----------



## Harper14

Jen we were not given a photo as it was on the tv screen but my husband took a picture if the screen on his phone.

No not yet bought anything not brave enough yet ha ha x


----------



## june13

Hi everyone,
Kesey, that's great news about your donor sperm, I have my fingers crossed they match you quickly. Mine were under two weeks both times.

Harper, I'm not too bad thank you. Just stomach ache tonight, I'm reducing my stims dose tonight like i did last time. How many days did you stim for?. Glad to hear you are bit more relaxed, I think I will be the same as you though and have extra scans. I'd look into a 3d one I think as this will be our last baby.

Jen, so excited for you. Good luck tomorrow!!   . I wasn't offered cabergoline last cycle but I really think it would have helped me with my bloating, I'll ask I think. Can't believe they said you are two young for twins, how old are you supposed to be lol. We are having two back on the clinics advice no matter what the quality after the chemical last time he said it will improve our chance. Slightly worried by the prospect of 4 children but prefer having twins to none.

Ema, have you thought about reflexology for sickness, I was having it for fertility and she mentioned it's good for morning sickness.

Djjim, good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope you get to start stims.

An early night for me, the stims are really taking it out of me this time xx


----------



## Harper14

June I stimmed for 12 days in total both times however I think this time round I should have stimmed for longer although I can't complain as got bfp I had lots of follicles not quite ready so I do believe another day I would have had more but it might be what helped me this time - quality over quantity so I was told x


----------



## bobbinhead

Hello Ladies, hope you dont mind me joining. Im waiting to be matched to be an egg sharer. its only been a month since i had my screening done but im feeling quite frustrated at the wait. Once you get to the clinic stage you just want to get going dont you. How long has it taken you all to be matched? 

Good luck everybody, x


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies   

welcome bobbinhead - I haven't been on this thread long but all the ladies are lovely and very helpful! 
I'm having treatment at bourn hall and all bloods cane back after 4 weeks and I was matched wishin 2 days! Hopefully you won't have too much longer to wait. Is this your first time? 

Jen - good luck for tomorrow - you must be excited  let us know how you get on.

Harper - so exciting about your scans - I would have had a scan every week if I could!! I never properly relaxed through my whole pregnancy to be honest! We found out the sex as we were too impatient to wait. We also had a 3d scan at about 28 weeks - it was amazing and I would definitely do it again. 

Kezzy - hope your sperm arrives safely and that you get matched nice and quickly.

AFM - I'm on day 11 of down-regging, feeling fine, no side-effects so far (not sure if that's a good sign or not)! I am already fed up of injecting - I've never had a problem with doing my injections but the last couple of days I've really had to psyche myself up to do them :/ 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## djjim22

Sorry for the quick post but just wanted to wish Jen luck for today! Will catch up on everyones news later on.xx


----------



## rags_83

*Jen * - Good luck for today, I will be thinking of you 

*bobbinhead* - I feel your frustration. I am still waiting to be matched. My bloods have been back for a couple of weeks now but still no match. I have asked the clinic but all I get told is that they are working on it and that they will be in touch soon. It wasn't bothering me at first but I must admit I am getting quite distracted thinking about it all the time. I'm beginning to think there must be something unappealing about my profile .

*june13* - I hope you feel better after getting an early night.

Have a great day everyone

x


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck Jen, 
Bobbin head I am too waiting to be matched we had our first consolation in April, bloods and results were back by July and that was the point when we were put on the list, however there was major issues with partners sperm, so we got taken off the list whilst we sorted out donor sperm, this has now been sorted and I am have been back on the list for 2 days! Hopefully it won't be to long, the ladies on this thread are all lovely and I have heard some being matched within as little as a day, really hope they match you quickly and you start your ivf egg share journey very soon  
Hi to everyone else!  
X


----------



## trina123

Hi everyone good luck jen ive been chasing them its taking weeks just want to start fell like no one wants my eggs lol  any match yet rags and hi bobi june the end is in  sight dont worry harper so happy for you


----------



## trina123

Rags are you at the lister cos its been weeks for me to i feel the same


----------



## trina123

Just had a call from the lister she said most people want someone who  has a high education im only a nursery nurse but i dont think i would be as picky now i really feel will never get picked dont want to tell the hubby


----------



## rags_83

* trina123* I am at the lister also and would seem we are in the same boat. It is really getting to me today, I feel like I am going to burst into tears and just can't stop thinking about it. I don't have a degree but have good qualifications up to a-level. I have even just started taking the pill to try and be ready for when I am matched. I don't know what to do for the best, this waiting part is horrible.


----------



## trina123

Ive been crying rags don't worry you have a better chance then me i just feel my hopes have been dashed i have nvq in childcare ive been looking at sites on line seeing how people pick donors its seems to be education and looks


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies!

Rags & Trina- if the recipient only looks for education then I would never have been matched!!i only put the basics like GCSE's. I do have other qualifications but nothing that I wrote down!! Please stay positive  

Djjim- thank you. Have you been shopping for the stimms proteins yet?

June- do ask them about the tablets. I think the have helped a lot!! In regards to twins, I would love it! My dad was a twin.

AFM- soooooo........I feel like I have completely wasted everyone's well wishes!! We arrived at the lister today to be told that we have still have 7 good embies but they really want us to wait until tomorrow because they have a few front runners and they want to pick the best for us. We went back and forth in regards to pros and cons and have decided to have 2 back tomorrow   gosh I wish they would have told me before I took the day off of work  

I will keep your well wishes from today in my mind tomorrow.

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## Poshfi

Hi ladies

I' also waiting for a donor and it feels like its taking ages. I've had everything done and clinic said that we're top of the list for our characteristics, that was a month ago. Not sure education would be my top criteria and is definitely not a deal breaker for me, but everyone is different! We were sent a profile last week but declined because for me I would prefer a similar frame to me, as I'm quite slim. 

Fingers crossed we won't have too long to wait! I've been told that perhaps people would rather have Sept babies for school age but not sure!


----------



## willow07_123

Hello everyone. Hope u r all well, still waiting to be matched. 

Jen good luck for tomo. Did they agree quite easily for u to have two put back? I would like two put back if get that far but coz of my age and already having twins I'm not sure they will want me too. I'm at lister too xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi willow,

Well the embryologist told me over the phone that I am too young to have twins and they would advise against it but when we saw them today with a consultant he said it was fine! He would happily put 2 back. If you don't mind me asking how old are you?  I would explain to them that it is what you want. They can advise but they shouldn't be able to say no  

Jen x x


----------



## willow07_123

Thanks Jen. I'm 28 and had two put back when I was 22 which resulted in my tŵins who r nearly 5. That wasn't at lister tho. I really would like two put back as don't want to go thru this more than once if can help it xx


----------



## djjim22

Rags & trina - I'm using donor sperm and to be honest when I picked I wasn't really interested in their education, it was probably bottom of my list of characteristics I was looking for. I think every recipient will be different in what they look for in a donor. Hopefully you will all be matched soon but I agree the waiting is awful.

Jen - I went shopping today and came away with chicken, nuts, avocados and peanut butter! And off to my mams for tea tonight which I've told her must consist of high protein foods, haha! Hope tomorrow goes well, you obviously have some strong embryos there!

About to do my first injection! Is it a bit strange that I'm excited rather than apprehensive? I feel such a sense of relief after scan today as was so worried they would say there were cysts there and I wouldn't be able to start. 

Did anyone have to pay for embryo freezing before treatment had started? I've just been invoiced for this, I presume it will be refunded if I don't get any to freeze?xx


----------



## emamac

Good news Jen they are still all going strong. Gl for tomorrow xx

Harper I do feel more relaxed after my 12 wk scan and had my Down's results back today which was low risk for both twins. As I've got a 16 week scan due to fluid levels on one of the twins I'm probably more uneasy than I'd like but it's not long till the scan.

Djjim- I was excited to start my injections too. Feels like u are getting somewhere.

Rags and trina - I only have GCSEs so I don't think that can be a problem. Can't believe U were told that. The recipients must have a lot of choice at the lister that's all I can think x


----------



## june13

Hi ladies,

Jen, amazing news you have 7 strong embies, good luck for tomorrow. It's great they are letting you have 2 back, we've always gone for 2 as worried we would question what if otherwise. I'd be happy to have twins but house size and car wise a singleton would be easier.

Djjim, yay on stims. Hope the injection went ok. When are you back in for a scan?. Lol on the protein for dinner, I'm so sick of dairy!. We didn't pay up front for freezing, they wait until they see how many to freeze.

Bobbin head, welcome to the group. Sorry to hear you are waiting for a match, mine took about two weeks after results.

Rags, Trina, willow, kezzy sorry to hear you are all still waiting. I can't believe people are so hung up on education when deciding, it's ridiculous that's a consideration. Surely personality is far more important, I understand height etc as I'd want my baby to be similar but the whole job, education thing is crazy.

Poshfi,. It goes to show this process is so hard for all involved, it can't be easy picking a donor. Hoping you find one soon . I hadn't thought about the sept baby thing but it's possible. My youngest started this September and had only just turned 4, it makes him a year younger than most of his classmates!

Nina, I know how you feel about the injections I've had enough now. They hurt now and I dread them.

Harper, I agree quality over quantity. I really hope our embies are better quality this time, although we ended up with 8 the quality wasn't great by transfer. I'd love to get to transfer and be told they are excellent quality.

Sorry if I missed anyone

Afm, looking forward to my scan Friday. I've been really bloated and keep getting ovulation type pain with a heavy feeling tummy. Is this right for 6 days stimming?, I'm on a high dose for me but can't remember feeling it this early last time xx


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ladies! 

Well, what a lot to catch up on after a few days of dipping in and out, but been so busy not had time to put any posts on!

Harper - I do feel a bit more relaxed now....a bit....lol. My 20 week scan is 16th December. We had said that we weren't going to have another one til then, but I'm already thinking about booking a 16 week one to find out sex and have a little check up on things! Would like to know for definite if it's a girl as they thought at the last scan! X

Ema - great news about your Nuchal results, good luck with your next scan x

Jenbal- good luck for your transfer tomorrow - exciting! We got a picture of our two little blasts when they were in place too! As well as seeing them hugely magnified on the screen beforehand. You will be surprised how little time it takes to put them back, it's over in a flash and completely painless x

June - good luck for your next scan...sounds like those follies are plumping up nicely! X


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

Just a quick update as I am on my mobile at work.

I am PUPO!!!  
OTD is in 9days.

will update a bit more later.

Jen x x


----------



## Vimto78

Jenbal - HOORAYYY!    Praying your little embies are snuggling up and getting comfy   xx


----------



## Harper14

jenbal - fab news - habe you got one or two?

Ema - I am sure everything will be fine and look on the plus side you get an extra scan I think we are going to have a private one just struggling to book it in as its getting to such a busy time of year

vimto - same as you we are wanting to confirm if its def a girl and also get some reassurance especially as I have stopped all my drugs now, its like my secutiry blanket has gone - are you on any drugs at all now? did you also come off asprin? same to you Ema I am worried with stopping them all.

june - good luck for scan friday cant beleive how quick your treatment is going!! its def quality over quantity and fingers crossed for you (I have a good feeling)

hope everyone else is good, sorry I have not been on here as much I do still drop in but i found that everytime i came on i ended up reading something negative or finding something else to worry about and I am trying to just relax and start to enjot this pregnancy and as amazing as this site is you also find good & bad stories (I am sure i subconsciously go out of my way to find issues) I will keep popping on especially to this thread xxx


----------



## Vimto78

Hi Harper, yes I've stopped everything now including the aspirin....just on the pregnacare now! I too feel like the safety net has been whipped out from beneath me! I admitted to my consultant last week that I was just finishing off the cyclogest that I had left over even though I should have stopped the week before and I was sternly told to stop taking them immediately!! woops! How are you getting on with the doppler? I've just hired one out which I should receive tomorrow. I've being pondering on it for some time so thought I may as well just order the damn thing!!


----------



## emamac

Great news Jen 

Harper - I'm on my last week of crinone gel. It was every evening till Monday, now this week it's just every other day then stop. Tbh for me I cannot  wait to stop the bloody stuff I have truly had enough lol! I think that I could do without out it when I'm feeling sick I tjink thats the problem because it's not really a chore. I will be literally jumping for joy on my last day of it!!


----------



## Harper14

Ahh I typed a big long post and it's lost - bloody iPhone

I'm just worried that I am now in no drugs incase one of those was keeping the pregnancy but doc says placenta takes over so should be ok

With regards to the Doppler we have a love hate relationship, sometimes I find heartbear very easy other times it takes longer. I only really use twice a week and going to try and cut down to once not that they say they are unsafe I just don't want to keep using. One tip I found is I find it easier to get heartbeat with empty bladder but it recommends full bladder x


----------



## emamac

Harper- considering some clinics stop all meds as soon as a BFP is seen I think it will be fine. I'm glad our clinics do continue but the placenta will def be doing the job now hun xx


----------



## june13

Jen, congrats on being Pupo!!   you both must be very excited today I know we will be. Your test day is my ec day, hopefully a lucky day for both of us. Did they tell you the grades of your embies?. Hope you have had a relaxing evening.

Vimto, thank you, I can't wait till tomorrow I'm paranoid there won't be enough or something. I'm such a worry wort!!

Harper, it must be scary coming off the meds but like ema said some clinics take you off earlier and the placenta is there to take over now. I know what you mean about reading worrying stories, I'm the same I always find something I probably shouldn't read up on. It's great you are staying on here though 

Ema, how are you feeling. Hope the headaches are gone or at least fewer.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, panicking about scan. In quite a lot of pain with bloating so hope there is nothing wrong xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- we are so excited! We have been staring at our picture of them all day. I do wish I hadn't gone to work straight away but with the lister changing to day 6 I couldn't tell them that short notice. I think they were grade A/B?
It's great that you EC is on my test date. It must be a good sign!!  GOOD LUCK with your scan today. It will be fine x

Harper- I had 2 back on day 6. We did get a bit of a lecture and were informed of the risks due to my age but I refused to back down   Just hope this works!

Vimto- thank you. Have fun with the Doppler. It will be so exciting to hear your baby  

AFM- the reason I am awake at this ridiculous hour is I forgot to take my cyclogest last night   I woke up this morning in a huge panic. I took it straight away but now don't know when to take today or tonight's?! Any advice?

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x x


----------



## Vimto78

Jenbal - I would probably take another Cyclogest mid morning and then the usual one in the evening. Check with your clinic if you're unsure, but I often had an extra one if I forgot to take one, or if I felt it had come out soon after taking it. It won't do any harm to have a bit extra in your system, I was told this by my clinic and also seems to be the general consensus from everyone on here! Don't panic!! Xx

June - look forward to hearing about your scan....I'm a constant worrier too...more so since I started all of this! Xx

Hope everyone is is well today xx


----------



## emamac

Good luck with your scan today June x


----------



## trina123

Good luck today june


----------



## Shyeshye

Need some cycle buddies. Anyone on the pill, waiting for a match so I can share my eggs and hopefully get BFP for us both xxxx


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, thank you for your well wishes 

Jen, sounds like you have some top quality blasts in there, hopefully they are getting cosy. It's lovely having a photo isn't it, helps visualise what they are like. I agree with Vimto, I'd take the cyclogest at normal time this evening.

Shyeshye, welcome to the group, hope you get matched soon 

Afm, our scan went really well. I have 19 follies over 12mm, the biggest was 16mm so they are doing an extra scan on Monday to see wether ec will be brought forward. She said it could be Wednesday or Thursday or maybe Friday, lol not much help with dh having time off work but never mind. Just really happy the eggies are growing well xx


----------



## Vimto78

June that's great news, sounds like you will get a decent number of eggs xx


----------



## rags_83

Just had a to call to say I have been matched. I should get my cycle plan next week. I am so relieved.

*June* - so pleased your scan went well.

*Jen* - how are you feeling?

*djjim22* - how are you finding your injections?

*trina123* - have you heard anymore?

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## emamac

Welcome shyeshye 

Great news June well done, my headaches are not bad every day just once to twice a week. I'm still being sick a lot though 

Rags - great news 

Jen hope the embies are getting cosy in there.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Jenbal

June- well done! I knew it would be a good scan with lots of follicles. I bet you are so excited now and just wish EC was here already!! Yes the photo great, I talk to them. Does that make me crazy?  

Vimto- thank you for advice about cyclogest. Made me feel a lot better! How are you feeling today?

Emamac- is today your last day of crinone gel? How is the sickness now? Sorry to hear your are suffering so badly.

Trina- how are things?

Shyeshye- welcome! I'm sure there will be someone on here at the same stage. This is such a supportive thread. Don't know what I would have done without the advice and support on here.

Rags-   on being matched! Once you have your cycle plan time is going to fly!!

AFM- so I am 1dp6dt? and I am already on knicker watch   I have been feeling a bit 'pinchy' and have myself in a panic that it it has all gone wrong. I know these thoughts are the thoughts of a crazy lady right now but I have been looking out for every feeling I get down there!! Please tell me I am normal lol.

I have started to talk to my belly and ask these embies to snuggle in and stay put. Did anyone else do this?

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x x


----------



## trina123

Hi all welcome shyshy jen your fine your vibes keep others going great news june rags really happy for no news my end but am keeping busy thanks ladies its great  to come on here and see my feelings are norma


----------



## trina123

Sorrry new phone


----------



## june13

Hi everyone,

Vimto, thank you I really hope it is a good number as I want to have a good number for our lady as well as us.

Rags, so happy for you . Bet you can't wait until next week!

Ema, sorry to hear that. Have you tried sickness bands on your wrists?. I totally feel for you.

Trina, hoping you hear soon, I agree not sure what I'd do without the support on here

Jen, lol you are totally normal in symptom spotting. I think it's impossible not to with what we go through to have the little blasts put there in the first place. Are you watching lots of funny films, laughter is great for implantation. I didn't talk to mine  last time but I will be giving them a pep talk this time and if it makes you crazy we will be crazy together lol. I'm very excited and really hope ec is brought forward then no more injections yippee and more important a step closer to our little embie being put back.

Afm, so tired tonight think the whole thing is catching up with me and have a heavy tummy. Can't wait to see what happens Monday.

Hope everyone has nice plans for the weekend xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Thanks June for the welcome xx

How exciting, I'm hoping the lister find a match soon, I need to start DR, absolutely not enjoyed the pill, awful side effects. They have told me to have a break from the pill until, they find my match, I'm hoping that doesn't mean I have to start the pill for another month.   
do you think it's possible I could test before Xmas? Xxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Congrats Rags xx   this is what I'm waiting for. Xxxx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all, 

Trina- thank you. I try to stay as positive as possible. It won't be too long until your matched. Do you call them just to check?

June- I went to bed at 8:30 last night! I think all of this uncertainty can take it out of you. Do you have another scan on Monday? I think your EC will be earlier than they planned with all of those follies. Are you having 2 back?

AFM- so I am 2dp6dt and I don't feel much. Besides the crampy/pinchy feelings. DH caught me standing in the mirror checking if my nipples were darker lol. He thinks I am getting stranger by the day! I keep waking up really early after having some weird dreams. So confusing.

Hi to everyone else!!

Jen x x


----------



## trina123

Jen weird dreams are a good sign no im not going to keep calling just going to wait a few more days


----------



## emamac

Trina - I hope it won't be long hun

June - yes I have tried the bands but they did nothing for me x

Jen - I was exactly the same, symptom spotting can't be helped. My last crinone is tomorrow evening hooray

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## mle83

Hi all,

Its been ages since I checked in with ff and this thread has certainly been active.

Jen I really hope on OTD you get a positive.

To those who are cycling at the moment or soon about to I wish you all the luck in the world.

To those waiting to be matched I waited 4 months this time. I hope you get matched soon, its horrible just waiting to be matched and know when treatment will start.

Ema, Vimto and Harper how are your pregnancies going? 

AFM I had a scan on Thursday and 2 heartbeats still seen, one was measuring 9w and the other 8w4d and I should have been 9w2d by then so they are on the small side but hopefully they will catch up. I am still bleeding on/off which is why at every scan I am expecting to find its all over and am so surprised to find they aren't. I have been feeling awful, feeling really sick and having been having a lot of migraines. Hopefully it will ease off soon. I have my first consultant appointment on the 25th and my nuchal scan on the 28th xx


----------



## Jenbal

Mle- it has been ages! Congratulations. Was it amazing seeing them during the scan? I hope you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Is it hard to resist buying things?

Emamac- here's a little celebration for your last crinone   X

Trina- hopefully you will get the call tomorrow and be ready to go before Christmas.

June- how are you? Are you excited for tomorrow's scan? I bet there are loads of eggies in there!! I can't wait not to be the only crazy lady talking to her embies lol. 

AFM- I thought I felt nauseous this morning but it disappeared so I may have imagined it! Lol. I still have the stretching feelings that I'm terrified are going to turn into AF and the crazy dreams of adventure and danger. They are so real I wake up feeling like I have a second life  

Early night for me I feel drained.

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## bobbinhead

Wow this thread moves fast. 

thankyou for the welcome ladies. 

Mle - congrats on the babies. 

Rags - Congrats on the match

June - Good luck for tomorrow

Jenbal - Good luck for test day. 

Shyeshye & Trina- Heres hoping for a match for all of us soon. 

AFM- still waiting   getting a bit down about it if im honest. Worried nobody will ever want my eggs and ill lose my marbles and get a load of cats


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies - this thread moves so fast! Haven't been on for a couple of days and struggled to catch up with everyone! 

Emamac - hope you enjoyed (in a weird way) your last crinone! How are you feeling now? 

Bobbinhead - sorry your feeling down about not being matched, what clinic are you at? I don't think there is much rhyme of reason as to how quickly you get matched. I hope you get the call really soon.

Jenbal - The wait is so hard - I was always symptom spotting and convinced AF would arrive! Keep positive and hope it flies by for you! 

Mle - how exciting, congratulations! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy  

June - good luck fit extra scan tomorrow - you must be very excited that EC is in sight! 

Sorry anyone I have missed!

AFM - I am on day 15 of down regging and am at clinic tomorrow for baseline scan. Hopefully will get go ahead to start stims and get the next ball rolling! X


----------



## bobbinhead

Hi Nina, im at care in manchester. Im going to phone tomorrow just to ask if my screening is even back yet as heard nothing since i had it done 5 weeks ago


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, hope you have enjoyed your weekends. Can't believe it's almost Monday again!

Jen, lol at your dh catching you in the mirror. I just know come transfer day I will be joining you as a crazy symptom spotter!. I'm excited but nervous for the scan, hoping it will be Wednesday as so tired of injections and my tummy is uncomfortable being bloated and heavy. You sound like you have some promising symptoms, stretching is very promising and it's way too early for it to be af signs more like some little embies getting cosy  . Are you going to test early or wait till otd?

Shyeshye, it spends on the protocol you are on. My clinic had me on the pill for a month then 14 day down reg then stims for 11-14 days. You would need to start soon to get the cycle in before christmas, really hope you get matched this week 

Jen, yay on your last crinone. Bet you are very happy to be stopping it . Are you able to eat much with sickness, I know I had to stick to plain food.

Mle, lovely to see you on here again. Sorry to hear about your sickness, although the doctor always told me it was a good thing in a weird way. Are you going to find out the sexes if you can?

Bobbinhead,sorry you still haven't heard but tomorrow is a new week and I have everything crossed you get some good news. 5 weeks seems quite a long time not to hear.

Nina, best of luck tomorrow with your scan. Be great for you to move onto stims, that's when the excitement begins . I am excited for ec it's like another hurdle that I want to get over.

Hope everyone else is good, best of luck to everyone who has scans, appointments or waiting on calls this week.

Afm, I'll update tomorrow when I get home as to what day ec will be. Really hope it's Wednesday!! Xx


----------



## mle83

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies 

Jen you made me laugh when your hubby caught you checking your nipples. The 2ww really drives you crazy, when is your OTD. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I haven't bought anything yet, still feel like its all going to go wrong again. I think I might start if the 12 week scan is all ok.

June ec soon, exciting. I hope you get loads of eggs and that this time is your time. If all goes well I am going to find out the sexes at 16 weeks in a private gender scan. I am just impatient and need to know lol 

Nina my clinic don't start matching until all bloods are back. They took 4 weeks so your should be back now and I hope they get you matched asap.

Good luck for everyone else whatever stage your at xx


----------



## june13

Hi everyone,

Mle, thank you I really hope so too . I will be exactly the same, I will want to find out the sex ASAP. I'm not sure how people manage to wait to find out!

Had a complete drama this morning, our car decided it would breakdown enroute to the clinic grrr!. Dh managed to get it going but we had to go at under 40mph as it's something to do with acceleration. So getting there within a minute to spare they said ec will be still Friday, I know it's silly but was disappointed. I really wanted it over and done with Wednesday. On the up side loads of follies, 14 one side and 7 other and other smaller but the main ones are huge. It was funny as there isn't much room they are squashed in there and one of them was a heart shape!. She said my lining is perfect as it's 12mm which is supposed to be great for implantation, fingers crossed. The night of my trigger it's just the trigger shot and no suprecur, does that sound right?

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## djjim22

Rags – Great news on being matched! I’m finding injections the easiest bit of this whole IVF thing, it’s the uncertainty I hate! 
Trina & Shyeshye – hopefully it won’t be long for both of you too!

Mle83 – Hope the nausea/migraines and bleeding stop soon. Sounds like you are having an awful time.

Jenbal – congratulations of the transfer! Hope you’re not going crazy in the 2ww! Don't feel bad about talking to the embryos, I was talking to my follicles the other night!

Nina87 – how did baseline go? Hope you got the go ahead to start stimms!

Bobbinhead – Did you give them a ring?

June – sound like plenty of follicles there and this time Friday egg collection will be done. Wishing you all the luck in the world!

Emamac, Vimto & Harper – hope things are still going great for all of you!

Hopefully I haven’t forgot anyone, it’s amazing how much happens on this thread in a few days, but good luck to anyone I’ve forgotten!

AFM – had scan today after 5 days of stimms, I have 7 follicles on right ovary and 5 on left (I think anyway as was so worried when I first went in I couldn’t remember whether the right ovary was 5 or 7!) They were all around 10mm with one at 11mm, not sure whether this is a good size or not? They just said to continue what I was doing on same dose and I have another scan on wed. Does 10-11mm sound about right after 5 days?


----------



## Jenbal

June- your trip to the clinic sounds stressful!! I think that heart shaped follicle is a sign for a successful cycle. I am waiting until OTD. DH has hidden what I thought was a secret stash of tests  

Although you are feeling let down by not having EC sooner, I think this is fate. I will be testing while you are having EC    although we are not cycle buddies there seems to be a link in dates. Hopefully it'll be good for both of us!

Djjim- I am going crazy. Every morning I run to the bathroom to pee before I have any chance to think of testing. It's the only way I'll get through. Only have to wait until Friday now. Glad I'm not the only one talking to my body parts lol. My scan sounds very similar to yours after 5 days. Are you on menopur? Did they up your dose?

Nina- fingers crossed for scan tomorrow.

Bobbinhead- hope your call goes well tomorrow. sometimes they just need reminding.

AFM - In regards to DH catching me checking my nipples, this has now become a regular thing and he has resorted to standing in the doorway shaking his head with a look that reads 'look at this crazy lady with her bra under her chin, what have I gotten myself into'. Lol. I keep thinking I feel sick but as soon as I think it it's gone! Only other feelings are stretching and pulling.

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## djjim22

Aw Jen, hope Fri comes quickly for you so you can test! I'm hoping I'll be able to have the same restraint and wait until OTD (if I get that far!) but not sure how easy it will be!

I'm on Gonal-F, they didn't up my dose, just said they would scan again on wed.xx


----------



## trina123

Hi all ive been matched dont worry jen test day soon great news june bobbin give them a call rags we might be cycle buddies they told me to keep taking the pill no break hope i start this week


----------



## Jenbal

Djjim- I think at this stage I was the same and they upped it the next time I went but I alternated between 150 and 250 and it did the trick. Maybe they will do the same for you?! 

Trina- yay!! Congrats on being matched.

Jen x x


----------



## djjim22

Trina - fab news on being matched!

Jen - they said at my baseline scan that they probably wouldn't change anything at this scan, and if they did it would be on the wed so maybe. How long did you stimm for in the end?xx


----------



## bobbinhead

June - Sorry your clinic trip was so stressful. Good luck for Friday, hope you get loads of eggs

Djjim - Yes i rang this morning, bloods came back week before last. Have been on register 10 days now, so thats not so long. Nice that your follies are growing quite even. 

Jenbal - Im sure were all going to get that look at some point on this journey. Good luck for otd.

Trina - Congrats on the match. 

AFM - feeling better now i know ive only been on the list for 10 days. Now i have the all clear i can get on with ordering my swimmers. Once they arrive im ready to rock


----------



## june13

Jen, thank you I hope the heart shape is a good sign too. Haha I think my dh will be hiding my tests too, I admire you for waiting it out I hope I can have the same will power!. I really think you have a little one in there, maybe it's your first waves of morning sickness starting. I'm going to check on here as soon as I get out of ec as I want to hear your good news . I think it is fate we both have news on the same day. Lol I keep showing dh my nipples as they are so sore, I'm like see this is what I'm going through haha.

Djjim, great news from your scan. They like to see the follies at 12mm by day 6 so you are right on target. What day have they provisionally booked you in for ec?. I will have been on stims 13 days by trigger evening but they say anywhere from 11 to 14 days for stims. We will still be in the 2ww together 

Nina, how was your scan?

Trina, congratulations!! Great. News on you being matched.

Bobbinhead, thank you. Exciting that you can order your swimmers now and hopefully being matched won't be long behind.

Afm, really tired after a long day day, hoping tomorrow is a better one!. Getting excited for Friday but also nervous. I hate the needle in the hand for anesthetic! Xx


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies  

June - so exciting you are so close to EC - I know it must have been a bit disappointing it nit bring earlier but everything happens for a reason. Only a few more days of injections for you now! Yes night of trigger shot is just that one and no other injections.

Djjim - Good news on your scan - that size sounds great  Good luck for next scan on Wednesday. 

Jen - Hahahaha! So funny! Bet you can't wait for Friday to be here! 

Bobbinhead - fantastic new! 10 days isn't that long at all so now you can relax so bit and get your swimmers sorted  

trina - congratulations on bring matched - and so it begins.....

AFM - had baseline scan today, all heading in the right direction. Starting Gonal f on Thursday and have next scan on Tuesday next week. Getting there! Xx


----------



## june13

Thank you Nina, I've had 2 cycles before but still couldn't remember about the injections on trigger night. I think I blank the injection part out lol. I agree hopefully more eggs by waiting the extra days. So exciting that you start Thursday bet you can't wait  xx


----------



## djjim22

Bobbinhead - hope you get that call to say you've been matched soon!

June13 - All they've said about egg collection is week commencing 17th, I'm hoping that it's monday but don't know whether that is within reach or not. Hopefully they'll give me more of an idea tomorrow. Do you have another scan before Friday or not?

Nina87 - Thanks, not long before you start your stimms. How are you feeling?


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies,

Djjim- I think it was 13 or 14 days stimming. Sore towards the end. How are your injections going?

Bobbinhead- thanks. Hoping you get the call soon!

Nina- Friday seems like a lifetime away. I'm getting really anxious now. Good luck for Tuesday.

June- I tried showing DH my nipples to and got the same crazy look. The needle in the had will be fine. I have had a few operations and learnt to close my eyes and make sure I am taking even breaths. The more you hold your breath the more it hurts. I think the heart shaped one is the one!!

AFM- this morning 10:30ish I was on the phone to DH in ladies toilets at work in tears. I have had the tiniest amount out pinkish cm. I mean only there when I wipe but team this with the exact feelings I get with AF and I was a mess. And to top it I forget my cyclogest this morning so got home and did it. Feeling a bit better now but cramps still there and just wishing it was Friday!!! Help, I'm going crazy  

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, 

Djjim, good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure thy will give you a clue as to a day for ec. Monday seems quite possible judging by the size of your follies on your last scan. I have no more scans now, just trigger tomorrow evening, can't wait just one more injection to go.

Jen, aww big hugs  . Pink cm could easily be implantation spotting, it's extremely common and about the right time. Everyone that's had implantation cramps say it feels the same as af so try not to worry ( easier said than done I know ). Hang on in there, just 3 days to go and I still think Friday will be good news for you . Thanks for the tip about the needle in my hand, it was ok last time as the nurse tightly squeezed my arm but hope they use the same technique again.

Afm, I can't wait till Friday. Did the last if my suprecur and gonal f tonight so just the trigger left, yippee!. Xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- I bet you can't wait until Friday! When do you have to trigger? I have everything crossed that you get lots of eggies and no OHSS. Only 2 more sleeps!!

Djjim- good luck for scan today!!  


AFM- I have been awake since 2.30am. This is taking over my life. I had the tiniest amount of spotting when I wiped yesterday and definite AF cramps, woke up this morning at stupid o'clock and same again today. I really think this is over. Sorry to be the downer of the day but I have cried and cried. I am just waiting for full on AF to arrive which will probably be today at work. Dreading telling DH and calling the clinic.

I don't think implantation would cause spotting for 2days?! Could I be wrong? I really hope so.

Jen x x


----------



## trina123

Jen you even have small bleeds early on when have a baby do you you have to wait to do the test if it's upsetting you this much try not to stress please  June good luck  Hun and djim good luck today well for me going lister Thursday but I'm worried to cod keep having like period pains and feeling sick hope this don't mean I can't get started


----------



## june13

Jen, I had spotting with my youngest son that much that I thought it was my af and didn't even bother to test. I only tested as it never got to a full flow. Spotting in early pregnancy is very common, plus didn't you say you took your cyclogest a bit late even that May have caused it. I really don't think you are out. My trigger is tonight at 9.15pm, can't wait just one more jab!. I'm extra paranoid about ohss, clinic didn't suggest caboline tablets just extra water?

Trina, good luck for Thursday, I'm sure all will be good and you can start 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## djjim22

Jen - Hope you're ok - sending big hugs! As june says its very common to spot in early pregnancy but I'm sure if I was you I would be stressing out too. Could you not test early to put your mind at rest? 

Trina - hope things go well on Thurs

June - Good luck for trigger! Last injection!xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies,

Trina- thankyou for your support. Are you excited about your appointment tomorrow? I am also with the lister   x

Djjim- thankyou for your continued support. I have calmed myself down and am going to hold out until OTD.  How are things going?

June- I'm not out yet. Thanks for reminding me of that. I have to wait until your EC before I test so that's what I'm going to do. Are you excited about your trigger? Just think off all those eggies! I bet you are glad that it's nearly Friday  

AFM- I have dusted myself off and decided that I have to stay strong if not for me then for DH. I am still spotting but nothing on a pad, only when I wipe. I don't know whether it's the pessaries or AF but i refuse to believe it is over. I honestly don't know how I would get through this awful wait without you all!

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## djjim22

Glad you're feeling more positive Jen! You're definitely not out yet! Will definitely be on here first thing on Fri to hear your good news! Positive thinking all the way.

I'm feeling more positive as well today! Had 9 follies on one side and 8 on the other (never in a million years did I think I'd get that many follicles) and they were 10-15mm. Possibly egg collection Mon (fingers crossed!) depending on how scan goes on Friday. The doctor seemed very happy which clearly rubbed off on me.xx


----------



## june13

Hi everyone,

Jen, so glad you have found your pma, you have to stay strong as you are the one that keeps my hopes up. If it's not enough to be on a pad I would definitely say whatever the cause it's highly unlikely to be af. I have everything crossed for Friday for you  . I'm so glad it's almost Friday,, I'm starting to get nervous though about everything really, no of eggs, dh sperm, how many fertilise. Ivf is certainly not an easy option is it, between the worrying and the waiting it's enough to turn anyone into a crazy lady lol. I just hope I can hold out till otd like you have.

Djjim, fantastic news on your follies, well done you  . Thank you for the good luck, the trigger was done without incident. Had visions of the end of the syringe popping out or forgetting to do it on time!. Fingers crossed you can have ec on Monday, not long to go and you will be joining me on the 2ww

Afm, trigger is done yay no more injections!!. Looking forward to having a normal day tomorrow. I know I'm going to be very nervous by the evening but I've done it twice before so third time lucky here we go.... Xx


----------



## Nina87

Evening everyone 

June - you are so close now! Congrats on last injection (I can't wait for that) and enjoy your 'normal' day tomorrow. Good luck for Friday - will be waiting to hear how it goes. 

Djjim - glad your feeling positive - I think you have to as much as you can in this process. Fingers crossed you get EC on Monday.

Jen - Glad you have also calmed down and out yourself in a calmer mind set! Positive thoughts  not long to go now! 

AFM nothing new really, start stims and lower dose of buserelin tomorrow night (no change really except an extra injection - lovely)! 
Quick question (and I know it varies) but how long did you all stim for? 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Gosh, I've been away from the board for a few days and there's so much going on!!

June - all the best for tomorrow hun hope u are enjoying your drug free day 

Jen - hope you still have your Pma. I have everything crossed for you for Tomorrow hun. 

Djjim - fab news about ec. Not long now hun.

Nina - good luck with stims tonight.

Hi everyone else 

Afm - starting to feel much better. Food aversions starting to go, nausea mainly gone, only being sick occasionally and much more energy. At last!!!!! I Had flu jab today so got a dead arm but it's not stopped me having a play with my new steam mop that we got while I was ill and haven't been able to use till now lol!! 
1 week till my 16 week scan. I'm getting excited to see them again 

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck for tomorrow Jen and June! Xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies,

Djjim- how did your scan go today? Did you find out when EC will be?

Nina- I stimmed for around 13 days.

June- EC tomorrow!! How are you feeling? Your fears of number of eggs, fertilisation etc are normal but you don't need to worry. Everything is going to be great!! How are you going to sleep tonight?!! I will still post in the morning for extra extra luck  

Emamac - hurray for feeling less nausea. Wow 16 weeks has flown. Have you started shopping for things yet?

AFM- OTD tomorrow and really trying to stay positive even though spotting is worse. I have already started shutting down slightly as a way of self preservation. I have felt sad, but decided that this is not the end regardless of the result tomorrow. Maybe I will be 2nd or 3rd time lucky?!

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## Vimto78

June - good luck for EC tomorrow, go everything crossed for you that you get a good number of eggs and all goes well x

Jenbal - good luck for OTD tomorrow! Really hope you get your bfp x

Nina - I stimmed for 8 days on both rounds x

Djjim - good luck for your scan tomorrow, sounds like it's all going well x

Nighty night all x


----------



## june13

Hi everyone,

Nina, thank you, it's getting very real now. Keep looking at my clock and counting down. Hope stims went ok for you tonight, all times I've stimmed for 11-12 days but I think they say it can between 8-14 days in general.

Ema, thank you. It was nice having no injections tonight although I felt like I forgot something!. So glad to hear you are getting past your sickness stage, now you can enjoy your blooming stage and look forward to you scan, how exciting 

Kezzy, thank you, how are things with you?

Djjim, good luck with the scan, fingers crossed you can trigger soon.

Vimto, thank you. How is it all going?

Jen, best of luck in the morning, I really hope you get a big massive positive!!. I'm sending lots of lucky vibes your way and looking forward to some good news when I come round from ec. I'm feeling bloated tonight tonight and can't wait for it to be done. I've no idea how I'm going to sleep, early start and I'm still awake despite aiming for an early night, bet you won't sleep either. This whole thing is so nerve wracking. Hope you manage to sleep and I'll catch up on here ASAP tomorrow.

Afm, I'll let you lovely ladies know how I get on tomorrow. Thank you all for your support through this cycle, don't know how I'd manage it without your encouragement  xx


----------



## Jenbal

June- good luck for today!!

So it's a BFN for me. Sad but not devastated as I had been preparing myself for it.

On to round 2 for me!!

I will be on here just as much as usual to keep up to date.


Jen x x x


----------



## Harper14

Ahh Jenbal I'm so sorry, how many days after et are you? Could the result change?

Don't lose the faith it didn't work for me first time round but did second time. My consultant said it's rare to work first time it like a trial run for most woman it's second and third time!

Do what I did have a large glass of wine get your body back to normal and try again when you feel ready xxx


----------



## Harper14

Sorry June just realised you have ec today wishing you lots of luck xxxx

Sorry ladies I've not been on as much keep finding myself being really positive then I come on here and read something terrifying that worries me so I've found stepping away from here and google is good for me. Although I obviously do still want to supprt everyone where I can.

Xx


----------



## trina123

Im so sorry jen just keep going hun good luck today june hi to everyone else afm i start meds on Wednesday


----------



## Vimto78

Jenbal -   Sorry its not worked out this time. You sound like you're in a good place mentally so onwards and upwards. Like Harper says, the first go is a bit of a trial run for both you and the clinic. Wishing you better luck for next time x

June - good luck (again) for today! I'm ok, 15 weeks today and plodding on - still haven't told anyone as too scared! X

Harper - I'm the same as you, good days and bad days. Googling does not help at all though does it. The latest thing to worry me is birth defects from ICSI!! Have you told people yet? x


----------



## djjim22

Aw Jen, so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. As harper says have a big glass of wine and then start planning round two when you're ready. We're all here for you.xx

June good luck for egg collection!

Will catch up with everyone else later as on my phone at the moment.xx


----------



## emamac

So sorry Jen - glad you are feeling positive to move on and try again. ((Hugs))xx

Hope things are going well June x


----------



## mle83

Jen I am so sorry, I really hope your second cycle is the one  

June I am hoping that today goes well for you and they collect a good amount of eggs 

Trina glad you will get to start on the meds on Wednesday.

Ema I cant believe you are almost 16 weeks! Glad you are feeling better now. May I ask what they go through at the consultant appointment regarding it being a twin pregnancy. I have my first consultant appointment on the 25th and was just wondering what to expect 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Nina87

Jen - so sorry for your news. Take some time, pamper yourself a bit bad throw yourself back in when you feel ready! Hugs xx

June - hoping today goes really well - looking forward to hearing how many they collect.

Harper - totally understandable! How far along are you? I drove myself crazy through most of my pregnancy - I never fully relaxed. 

Trina - good news, good luck with starting meds on Wednesday  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Harper14

vimto - i thought it was only me that was crazy and googled things like that, my most recent was worrying about cleft lip as prednisolone can cause that!! 

we have been for another private scan this week, im 15 weeks and I had a head consultant who was amazing but even he passed comment about how many times i have been, and before the scan sat with me and asked what am i most concerned about and when will i enjoy it?? it kind of hit me, that i need to start enjoying it!!

the scan was amazing baby is so big now, and def a girl woo woo!! he scanned me so in depth because he knew my concerns and reassured me that everything was perfect i need to start beleive in it.

he is right and i think its because its been such a journey to get here and when you come on here it reminds you of just how lucky we are, so i keep expecting something to go wrong, hence my lack of time on here at the moment. I have also stepped away from google and use the doppler once a week. I think its fair to say that the chance of something going wrong now is minimal and we will only regret not enjoying it more!!

with regards to telling everyone, we did after the 12 week scan, i really didnt want to but DH convinced me and i am glad i did as it made it more real and also made me feel slightly better about it - i dont think bottling it up helps. I cant tell you what to do but I would tell people share your good news and start to enjoy (i know easier said than done)
xx


----------



## june13

Just a quick one from me as a bit groggy still but I'll do more personals later. Thank you for your good luck wishes today.

Jen, I'm so sorry to hear your news  . Give yourself a bit of time out to pamper yourself and never give up. Sendings lots of hugs your way  

Afm, ec went well we have 21 eggs so 11 for us. Fingers crossed they get busy tonight. Was a bit dizzy after ec so going to have a rest and nap this afternoon whilst dh looks after me and the boys xx


----------



## Vimto78

June - that's amazing! Well done you. Good luck for your phone call in the morning! Xx

Harper - I so want to tell people, I'm just really struggling with it. My main fear is telling dd, who is now 7 and will be hugely excited. The thought of having to explain if something were to go wrong just crushes me completely. I'm probably being completely irrational, I know that. Everything you say is true, it's such a shame to waste time worrying and stressing over things that may never happen and just not enjoying what is the most amazing thing that us women will experience. Xx


----------



## Nina87

Yey June - fantastic news!! You must be very pleased  
Good luck for tomorrow's call. X


----------



## djjim22

Great news June!xx


----------



## Harper14

June amazing news that's a great number x


----------



## Jenbal

June- well done!! That's a great number. Hope you are feeling better after EC.
Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow!! Just think of that heart shaped follie   x

AFM- Thank you all for your kind words. Every lady on here is an inspiration and reminds me never to give up. 

I have a review appointment on December 3rd and will start again after that.

Will still be on here all the time though!!

Hi everyone else x x x


----------



## djjim22

Glad to hear your review appointment isn't to far away jen.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry to hear Jen, we have also had a failed attempt and can understand how hard it is. Keep your chin up and stay strong it will happen.
Congrats June, that's a great number of eggs, when will you find out how many of fertilised? Will it be tomorrow? Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## Nina87

Quick question ladies.....it's not like I haven't injected myself a million times before but I'm really struggling at the moment! I'm currently doing 2 injections a night and I can't do them 'comfortably' they seem to be bruising most of the time and as I pull the needles out I seem to catch them leading to bleeding. 

Anyone else like this or am I doing something wrong? I'm 3 weeks in so think my body is trying to tell me it's fed up of being stabbed!! 

Thanks for any info and hope you all have a lovely weekend. X


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies good luck on your review jen june thats a great number nina im started mine on Wednesday and really worried quick question ladies i was going to pay for isci but can only afford to do it once ive heard most people dont fall on first try am i best waiting in case i need second try


----------



## emamac

June - fantastic numbers. Hope all went well over night.

Mle- I've yet to see a consultant! Should see them thurs after the scan so I will let you know what they say.

Harper and vimto - please try to enjoy it. Vimto I strongly recommend telling people. Don't read the horror stories. Just have faith that u can do it. Your body has done it before after all.

Nina - towards the end I hated the injections - like u say I think your body just gets to the point where it's had enough. I was brusing more too. Just stick with it you are doing great.

Trina - I think if u need icsi it's up to the embryologists on the day. If they think u need it then do it. It's not worth risking zero fertilisation. You can usually pay for it, but then if u don't need it they will refund U. 

Waves to everyone else xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies,

June- any update on fertilisation? Fingers crossed for you!

Hi everyone else.

Jen x


----------



## Vimto78

Ema - I'm struggling! I really am! It's terrible isn't it, I feel so guilty. We're having a scan 2 weeks today...wellbeing and to find out the gender. We have decided we will tell people then. Another 2ww! X

June - any news? Hope all has gone ok? X

Trina - we had standard ivf first time round and got zero fertilisation, if they think you need it then definitely do it! X


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey shyeshy
I am currently waiting to be matched! Looking to be new year now. I was told I will be put on the pill for one month before tx starts so they can sync our cycles. Xxxxx

Love stacey


----------



## emamac

Hope all is ok June x

Vimto - at least you have a plan. I think sometimes I've been too chilled compared to you and harper!! I am worrying more because of twins and the less fluid around one, but I haven't googled a thing and I don't read any sad posts. Maybe it's because I've been so focused on being so ill I've not had time to worry too much??!!


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL I had no internet today as was at my parents relaxing. We got the call this morning and 9 out of the 11 were mature with 7 of those fertilised. Nervous for the call tomorrow to see how they are doing. The embryologist said if there are 3 ahead by Monday it will be a 5 day transfer or if 2 clearly ahead by Monday they will go back that day. Who had day 3 transfers?

Jen, thank you I am pinning my hopes on the heart shaped follie and hope it's one our strong eggies. That's good you have your review before christmas, looking forward to the next cycle is what helped me through the last bfn. It will happen and I'm so pleased you will stay on here with us, you have been a fantastic support and I hope we can continue being there for you too 

Djjim, how was your scan? Have they given you a date for ec yet?

Nina, I was exactly the same  with the injections after a while. I think it's were your tummy gets tender it tends to bleed easily. It's horrid but the end is in sight.

Trina, my clinic would only let us have icsi as we have male factor but I know most aren't keen doing it without if there is any doubt about the sperm quality as like Vimto said you could get zero fertilisation.

Harper, fantastic news about your scan. Aww now you can start thinking about names, I agree with the consultant start enjoying it 

Vimto, sorry to hear you are worrying. I agree with ema, your body just takes over and knows exactly what to do.

Ema, that's exciting you have your scan this week. The time seems to have flown by but I bet it seems longer for you with being poorly.

Kezzy and Mle, thank you I hope you are both doing well.

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone, I'm not enjoying the cyclogest my tummy is tmi but full of wind yuck lol. My poor dh, I've tried bananas, peppermint tea but I remember this being horrible from last time. Any tips? Xx


----------



## Harper14

June fab news.

I had a 3 day transfer this time (which worked) had blast transfer last time bfn I'm sure it's probably got nothing to do with that but I remember being disappointed it was a day 3 transfer as everyone wants to aim for blast but actually the more I read it makes sense to get back as soon as possible (I did only have one to chose from though!!)

Hope you managed to get some rest & keep us posted 

Xx


----------



## june13

Thank you Harper  

I just had the call from the clinic. All 7 are still doing well, we have 6 that are 4 cell and one that's a 2 cell. Of the 7 there are 2 that are top grade 1s and the rest are grade 2s so he said they are really pleased with their progress. Looking more like Wednesday for transfer but will confirm that tomorrow. Very happy with that  

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend  xx


----------



## Vimto78

June - that's great news! Fingers crossed they keep getting stronger and stronger, how exciting! Xx


----------



## djjim22

Nina – I’m on day 12 of stimms now and the last few injections have been a bit more painful, I think as others have said your body must get fed up! 

Trina – with regards to the ICSI I’d do whatever the clinic advises. I’m using donor sperm but they have still said if it doesn’t look good enough on the day they may need to do ICSI. I’m hoping they won’t as it’s an extra £425, but if they advise it I’d rather pay than have no fertilisation.

Mrs E – Hope it’s not too long until you’re matched.

Vimto, Harper & Emamac – It’s great to hear your pregnancies progressing. You're so lucky and hopefully you will all start and enjoy it soon. But I understand how worrying it must be, I don't think the worry ever stops once you get on the IVF rollercoaster!

June - That’s fab news on your little embies! Well done. How many are you putting back? Scan on Fri showed 18 good sized follies and 3 smaller ones but they wanted me to continue with stimms over weekend, rescan Mon and hopefully egg collection on Wed. My worry is now about whether to take them to day 5 or not? The doctor is quite keen but if I go to day 5 I'm going to have to freeze them and do a frozen transfer as I go on holiday on Mon. (Bad timing I know but it's been booked since Jan and when I got treatment plan I did ring and explain and asked if I could postpone but they said it would be fine and to go ahead). The doctor is keen to take them to blast if he can (which will cost me another £450) then I'll have to pay for a frozen cycle on top (although the nurse did say their frozen success rates are better than their fresh at the moment). I'm wondering whether they would transfer one on day 3 then try and take the rest to blast and freeze them. Then at least I would feel like I had a chance this cycle (and subconsciously thinking that most first tries don't work, that would be my first try?) Then I could concentrate on the frozen cycle as my second go? And then I suddenly remember that this may not be an issue at all as they may clearly have front runners on day 3! Argggh, such a stressful time!


----------



## emamac

June - fab news. I had a blast transfer with ds and a day 3 with these two little ones so I think both are good. 

Djjim- not long to go for you. I'd be tempted to put a day 3 or two back and then any others see if they get to blast. I had 3 at day 3 so I had two back and the other one made it to early blast but wasn't freezable. Hopefully u will have more to play with but if there are front runners at day 3 I think get them back in


----------



## djjim22

Thanks emamac, that's what I'm inclined to do so will ask them about it tomorrow. I just think I will feel so much better if I've got something back inside! They haven't mentioned one or two yet, I think they will push for one as I'm 29 and have responded well to treatment (although I know this may all change depending on how good the embryos look) but I'm quite keen to have two put back. I don't know how much the clinic will let me have a say in what happens or whether they will just do what they think is best.xx


----------



## june13

Vimto, thank you I really hope they keep going at the rate they are at the moment.

Ema, thank you. I've heard good results from both 3 and 5 day but it sounds like the clinic will decide and it will be out of our hands.

Djjim,  thank you. We are having two put back on the advice of the clinic because I had the chemical pregnancy last cycle. That's great news about your follies, sounds like lots of lovely eggies. I would push for a 3 day transfer and then have any others frozen. I think with all the clinics apart from nhs you have the right to push for 2 and they will get you to sign a consent form. Good luck with the scan  

Xx


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies  

So much going on over the last few days here so apologies for missing anyone! 

June - so exciting - everything sounds like it's going perfectly so far. Fingers crossed for your call again tomorrow. 

All pregnant ladies - it's so hard to relax and enjoy it sometimes. You have had to go through so much to get to where you are, you are still petrified of it being taken away. I was exactly the same but it is the most amazing and enjoyable thing to experience so try not to let it pass you by  

Djiim - hope you get to do what you feel is best - also hope you have a lovely holiday! 

AFM - so since my last post the last 2 nights injections have been better - I've tried to relax a bit and not rush it. Hopefully not much longer! Got a scan on Tuesday to see how it'd going. I go away the week after next to Centre Parcs and it's looking likely that either EC, ET or both are going to fall in the 5 days I'm there meaning some travelling interrupting my break away! 
Also I was wondering about 3 day verses 5 day blast. We have said regardless of quality etc...we will be having them put back on day 3 as we just don't have the £800 our clinic charge to take them to blast. I'd hate to think I wasn't do everything I could to make this work but don't really have a choice financially! Xx


----------



## djjim22

Glad to hear the injections are going better Nina! I know what you mean about the financial part, you want to throw every penny at it but we have to draw the line somewhere. Hopefully your holiday won't be interrupted too much, will you have far to travel from Centre Parcs to the clinic?xx


----------



## Nina87

Thank you - yeah that's exactly it, We all wish we had all the money in the world to throw at it but can't go on forever! We have put a lot into private cycles over the last year or so so we need to draw the line. Glad someone else understands 
Hopefully not, the clinic is about 40mins from Centre Parcs so not too bad - will just have to see how it pans out.
Hope you are ok. X


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey everyone !!! 
How you all doing?  I hope you are all well.

I've not been online a lot lately as have been finding it hard dealing with waiting to be matched! But have finally decided I need to be here lol. How long did everyone wait to be matched? We've been waiting 3 weeks but feels like an eternity!!!! Hopefully it won't be too long, but to be fair I think most of our wait so far has been because they haven't looked at our file, so I don't think its a case of not being matched, just a case of they haven't got to me yet. 

And hey Nina!!! I am on here just haven't been around lately. 

All this egg share stuff is completely new to me so please excuse me if I don't know exactly how it all works. 

Lots of love stacey xxx


----------



## trina123

June so happy for you nina not long now djm thanks


----------



## june13

Hi ladies,

Djjim, how did the scan go, is it trigger for you tonight?

Nina, glad the injections are a bit better. How annoying that treatment is falling the same time as centre parcs. We go again in February, can't wait!. At least if it's et at that time you are in the perfect place to relax. I totally understand about the money for blast, we don't have enough to freeze any and I always feel it's such a waste of those little embies but like Djjim said there has to be a line somewhere.

Trina, thank you how are you doing?

Mrs E, nice to hear from you. It's hard waiting for things to get going but once the ball is rolling time will fly past

Hi everyone else 

Afm, we are going to blast!. All the embies are still doing well but we have 3 top quality that were 8 cells this morning. Our doc told us at the start to have 2 back but the embryologist started saying are we sure today as if they remain high quality it's risky for twins. We are right in thinking to still have 2 back aren't we?

Xx


----------



## trina123

June that's great news I would have two and twins are great


----------



## trina123

Mrs e I was so stressed with waiting keep calling them


----------



## Poshfi

Mrs E - I know how you feel! I'm waiting to be matched, its only been 6 weeks since all my blood test came back but it feels like forever!
I even emailed the clinic last week with my characteristics again incase they forgot about me! This wait is hard.
Congrats to everyone on their embies, bfp's - fingers crossed myself, Mrs E and many others will be right behind you


----------



## djjim22

Great news on the embies June! I think with regards to putting two back you need to go with whatever feels right for you and if that's two then transfer two if the option is there. If I found myself in your situation I would go for two but I understand that that's not the right option for everyone.xx

Poshfi - I definitely think waiting to be matched is one of the hardest wait ever, you feel in limbo don't you. Hope it's not too much longer.

Yes trigger for me tonight. I have to take two lots of cetrotide at 6pm, then trigger at 10.30pm. The doctor only wants me to take 5000 of pregnyl instead of 10000 for trigger. Do you think that's because of a risk of OHSS? Not that anyone's mentioned anything.
I also spoke to nurse and embryologist about transferring on day 3 then taking the rest to blast (obviously in the best scenario that I've got plenty fertilised eggs to do this with!). They said that should be fine if that's what I want to do. Feel so much better about that. So now I'm off to find something else to worry about... did anyone else worry about ovulating before egg collection?!xx


----------



## emamac

Hi djjim - I worried about that too! Always something to worry about! I'm sure the other drugs stop it though. 

Sorry to hear some of you are waiting so long to be matched 

I'd go for two June, esp if u r not freezing x


----------



## Vimto78

June - great news about going to blast, how exciting! Personal preference about having one or two put back....I would have two though xx

Poshfi - hope you get matched soon and you can crack on with treatment x

Djjim - hope your trigger goes well tonight! I think OHSS is more likely to occur after the trigger, so could well be why they've given a lower dose? Not sure though! Yes, I was worried that I'd ovulated both times as I was getting the egg white type discharge (sorry tmi) that you get when you're ovulating before I'd started on the Cetrotide. Apparently this is perfectly normal though. I'm sure it probably has happened at some point, but I think it's probably very rare as they monitor you so closely xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Thanks ladies! Yes the wait is horrendous, and it's not like a 2ww, dos you know they'll be an end but with the matching it's not certainty. I'm hopeful and trying to distract myself but it's hard lol.

I'm trying to catch up with where everyone is so please excuse me if I get some things wrong. 

So glad to hear from you all xxxx
Love stacey xxx


----------



## june13

Trina and Poshfi, thank you  
Djjim, yay for trigger tonight,bet you are relieved to have your last jabs. Enjoy a nice drug free day tomorrow. I've always panicked about ovulating early as even got same type of pains but it's extremely rare. The lower dose is probably to do with ohss, they want to keep you safe. I agree with the worrying lol, I solve one thing then I'm onto worry about something else!
Ema and Vimto, thank you I agree with not freezing any two makes more sense.

Having a panic about Wednesday, just worrying about the quality as our last two cycles the quality dropped after day 3. Please be strong little embies   Xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi ladies,

Wow there is so much to catch up on!

Emamac- I think it's good that you are not on google searching your every concern. I am sure everything will be great. So exciting!

Vimto- can't wait to hear about your scan and find out if baby is boy or girl. Have you thought of names?

Djjim- how was your trigger? When is EC?

Poshfi- fingers crossed you are matched soon!

June- although I have been quiet on here I have been reading. So exciting that you are going to blast! I would have 2 back again. Are you excited? We had the same in which some of the embies quality dropped by day 3, they explained that for the first 3 days the cells rely on the egg and after those 3days it's over to DH's sperm to do the rest. So with male factor it's scary after day 3 but I still had blasts to choose from. With such a great number I am sure you will have lots to choose from.

AFM- so I had a slight wobble yesterday and found myself crying over my 2embies and my first failed cycle but I'm feeling better today. Knowing that there are some strong women out there who never give up, I have to try and do the same.

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## trina123

Hi everyone mrs e and poshi you will be matched keep emailing them june good luck for wednesday djm goodluck this week do you no you dates yet vimto get wait to find out not long now good to hear from you jen i no your second time will start soon afm waiting for my af it should come today so i can start meds wednesday


----------



## june13

Jen, I'm sending some bigs   To you. I completely understand how you feel, I still have days now where I get upset about our failed cycles. It makes me cry when I think about my ectopic and that was 7 years ago. Sometimes the best thing is to allow yourself to grieve about it, all of us ivf ladies on here understand what you have been through. When I was upset last cycle I turned my energy into preparing for the next cycle and of course never give up hope of a natural bfp, you are meant to more fertile after all the meds. I am excited for tomorrow but nervous like you say it's all down to the sperm now and that's one of our main problems.

Trina, thank you. I hope you get your af today so you can start your cycle.

Hope everyone is having a good day

Xx


----------



## djjim22

Ah Jen, big hugs to you. Give yourself some time to be sad, I'm a firm believer in not keeping everything bottles up.xx

June, good luck for transfer tomorrow. 

Sorry I haven't gone back through all the last messages, will catch up later. Not good news for me today from the clinic. Bloods done yesterday showed that my progesterone was high which suggests a follicle has ruptured and is associated with lower pregnancy rates therefore they will have to do a freeze all cycle. I'm gutted but I know it's for the best as there is no point putting the embies back if my body's going to be inhospitable! So now the worry of them all rupturing before tomorrow is even greater, I'm petrified I'll go for egg collection tomorrow and there will be no eggs. Earliest I'll be able to put them back is Jan which at the moment just seems so far away. But as Jen says there is a lot of very strong women on these forums and I've got to keep strong and not fall at the first hurdle!xx


----------



## june13

Djjim, so sorry to hear your news big  . Did they say what happened?. Good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed there are still plenty more eggs in there. Like you say it's no good putting them back if your womb isn't hospitable to them but I know how frustrating the wait must be. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow   xx


----------



## trina123

Aww sorry djjim i no the other eggs will be good hows things going June big hugs jen afm was starting meds to but the other lady has issues so have to see wait they thursday now its like everthing keeps going wrong


----------



## trina123

Feel like im never going to start might have to wait till January now


----------



## emamac

Good luck today Djjim and June x


----------



## trina123

Emamac did you get any delays while egg sharing


----------



## mle83

Good luck today to June and Djjim. June I couldn't afford to freeze any embies either so I have always opted to have 2 put bk. I felt I would rather have 2 than risk putting just 1 bk and it not implanting and both have implanted both times and I don't regret having the 2 put bk.

Djjim I'm gutted this happened to you but your giving yourself the best chance by freezing them and then transferring  in Jan. My clinic never did any blood tests after the initial ones to check it was ok to egg share. Its a good job yours did so they were able to pick up there was a problem and make a plan to give you the best chance of getting a positive result. 

Poshfi and Mrs E the waiting to be matched is one of the worst aspects of this process. I waited 4 months the second time around and was really upset but it will happen!


----------



## rags_83

At work & the clinic called about 2 mins ago. My recipient has pulled out. I feel so upset.


----------



## emjay02

Hi Ladies. Hoping for some advice!!

We are just finishing our first round of egg-sharing and provisionally booked for a day 3 transfer tomorrow. I was hoping to go to day 5 but we only have 3 embryos so will probably not get the chance. I can't decide if we should put back 1 or 2 tomorrow. My husband is not thrilled by the idea of twins (we already have a daughter) but I really want us to have the best possible chance. Aaargh,  so frustrating,  I feel like no matter what we go for it will be the wrong decision   Any wise words?

Mj


----------



## Vimto78

June - How'd it go today? x

djjim - really sorry to hear that your transfer is going to have to be postponed, it must be really disappointing for you   but, as others have said, at least by doing it later it will give your precious embies the best chance of implantation. Just enjoy Christmas, have a few drinkies and look forward to getting those embies back where they belong in the new year x

Rags - sorry to hear about your recipient pulling out, what a disappointment. I really hope you get matched again soon and can get back on track x

emjay - Its a difficult choice to make but it could depend on what happens on transfer day. For us, we got to day 5 and were down to three embryos, all early blast but varying qualities. Two were suitable for transfer, but none were suitable to freeze...it was a no brainer, we had to have them both put back. Only one implanted though. We knew the possibility of twins was fairly high and although we both agreed it would be hard (we also have one daughter), we just came to the conclusion that we would cope! The best chance of success would be with two I think - surely twice the chance of a single transfer. I suppose you've just got to think would it really be the end of the world if it were twins? x


----------



## emamac

Trina - sorry no I was very lucky and didn't have any delays.

Emjay- we only had 3 embryos and at dsy 3 had 2 put back and both stuck so it's a tough one. But u have to think would u rather have twins than no baby. For me i would rather have had twins! Our 3rd embie was taken to day 5 but wasn't strong enough to freeze.

Rags - sorry to hear that. Hope u get matched again really soon.

Xx


----------



## june13

Hi ladies,

Trina, I had delays as my lady hadn't down regged. I was on it for 2 weeks extra in my 2nd cycle.

Rags, really sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed they match you again quickly.

Djjim, how did it go today?

Emjay, we have had two every cycle. I think you are more likely to have a singleton than twins but you never know. We just didn't want the feeling of what if.

Mle and Vimto, thank you 

Afm, feeling slightly disappointed with our transfer. We only had two morulas to put back but the embryologist said they looked like they were developing into blasts. This is worse than last time as we've always had blasts even if they weren't top quality. Not feeling very positive and almost feeling it's over already  xx


----------



## djjim22

Trina – hope things get sorted on thurs, it does seem like forever when you’re waiting to start treatment but it will happen.

Emamac – thanks for the luck!

Mle83 – The clinic didn’t do any bloods all through treatment, just scanned but then checked hormones on day of trigger. But as you say, at least they picked it up instead of going ahead with transfer when the embryo wouldn’t have the chance to implant.

Rags – Big hugs! That’s awful news. Hope they find another match soon for you. Fingers crossed.

Emjay – hopefully the embryologists will be able to guide you regarding quality etc. And as vimto points out, having two put back doesn’t necessarily mean twins, but obviously it’s a possibility.

Vimto – thanks, looking forward to having a big glass of wine and relaxing over December and then getting my body in tiptop condition for transfer hopefully in Jan.

June - You're not out of the game yet! Get that positive head back on, even just looking back through our fantastic thread there's been many successes with transfers that weren't blasts. Hopefully back in their natural environment they will get strong and keep developing! Big hugs!

AFM - I got 16 eggs today! So 8 for me and 8 for recipient! I'm so happy with that. I had convinced myself over night that I had ovulated them all as all my symptoms seemed to go yesterday. Egg collection was a breeze and feel fine this evening. Hopefully they will fertilise well overnight and I'll have some freezable embryos. Does anyone know what criteria they use as to whether they are freezable or not? Dr said I would hopefully be able to transfer in Jan, I think Dec may have been a possibility but with Christmas they will be closed for two weeks. I have a weeks holiday from work booked in Jan so hopefully it will be around that time for transfer.xx


----------



## Vimto78

June -   As djjim says, there are many success stories with transfers that happen on day 2 or 3....and the clinic have said they looked like they were turning into blasts which is a positive sign. They are much better off back where they belong in their natural environment where they will hopefully go from strength to strength. I'm praying for good news for you this time xx

Djjim - great result from EC today! Hoping they get busy tonight and you get some good fertilisation. Ahhhh...that big glass of wine sounds soooo good...  X


----------



## djjim22

I'll have one for you too Vimto! Hopefully by the time you can have one again I'll not be able to so you can return the favour! (Although a consultant at work once said there was nothing wrong with a small glass every now and again in the later stages of pregnancy!)xx


----------



## djjim22

7 of my 8 eggs have fertilised!!!! The clinic just called and said that was a really good number, so happy! They said they are going to take them to blast but will check on them again on day 3 and if they need to freeze them then they will. Worried how many will make it and they said they won't ring me until Tues to tell me how many they've frozen (unless of course they freeze them on day3). It's gonna be a long five days....xx


----------



## june13

Djjim, that's fantastic news so pleased for you. We can wait it out together, my test day is Friday  

Vimto, thank you. That's what the consultant said, they will be happier inside.

I'm trying hard to find distractions otherwise it will seem like a long wait xx


----------



## emamac

June - I have everything crossed. I bet they did great once they were put back inside. They will be nestling in nicely now x

Djjim - fantastic news I hope they all do really well. Can't believe they wont contact till they freeze! I'd be a wreck!

Hi to everyone else.

Afm had my scan today both babies doing well. They think it's def one boy and maybe a girl but not certain. We only have 3 weeks till next scan so can see again then.

Mle- consultant appointment was brief but good. Said about when Id likely deliver (about 38 wks ) and briefly how (I said I wanted cs) prescribed me iron, folic acid and junior asprin. Checked urine and blood pressure. And will see me in 6 weeks. He gave me and dh a high five for the successful Ivf lol! He was sooooooo nice  x


----------



## Vimto78

Djjim - that's great news! I'm sure they wouldn't mind if you phoned to check on their progress at some point? X

Ema - lovely news about your scan! Your consultant sounds like a nice chap! X


----------



## Nina87

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well - nearly the weekend again! 

Ema - such lovely news, glad both babies are doing well and you have a big more of an insight into further down the line. Also that you have a nice consultant - I'm sure that will make your journey easier  

Djjim - fantastic news! Although that does seen ages away - you will have to keep yourself busy over the weekend. 

June - how are you feeling, only a week the until you test? Have you got things planned to keep you occupied? 

AFM - had 2nd monitoring scan today - looking good, a good number measuring about 13/14mm at the mo. Back in on Sat so hoping for more growth by then. As soon as you reach the 'right' size do you tend to trigger the same night? 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Nina - great news - hope they continue to do well at  tomorrow's scan. I didn't trigger the night they booked my ec but the day after. My last scan was a Friday though and I was booked for the monday so triggered on sat.x


----------



## mle83

Ema so pleased that both babies are doing well, a boy and a girl how wonderful. It sounds like you have a very nice consultant, I was getting all worried about what happens at the consult but you have put my mind at ease  

Nina that's great, I had my last scan on a Friday and was meant to have ec on the Monday but they kept me stimming 1 extra day so my trigger shot was the Sunday. x


----------



## trina123

Hi wow emc so happy about the twins  june good luck for test day nina not long long now hi to everyone else afm started last now first needle never passed out with nerves lol


----------



## Nina87

Afternoon ladies - I'm in a rush so sorry no personals but will catch up properly tomorrow.

Quick question I hope someone can help me with before tonight? Gonal f to be done between 6-8pm - I always do mine about 7:30pm. Does it matter if one night I do it at 6:30pm? As long as it's between the stated times will it make a difference by an hour? I have tried to contact clinic but nurses not answering!! 

Reason I ask is I'm going out tonight at 6:30pm so not going to be able to do it at 7:30pm (I could do it out but have nowhere to keep Gonal f in fridge for the evening). Can I do it before I leave at 6:30pm? I'm so close to the end - EC on wed hopefully that I don't want to ruin it now!

Thanks so much xx


----------



## Lilly83

Hi Nina

Call your clinic if it would put your mind at rest but I wouldn't worry they tell you a time so its spaced by 24 hours roughly, the only one you can't budge on is the trigger (if you were triggering obviously) I was told to pick a 2 hour window and make sure it was in that 

Good luck 

L x


----------



## Nina87

Thank you  I have tried to ring clinic but bring a Saturday no-one was answering any of the 4 phone numbers I have for the nurses! 

I was sure it would be fine as long as it was in the 2 hour window! 

Thank you for your reply! X


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Nina - How did it go with your injection? Did the clinic get back to you at all? I wouldn't have thought an hour would make much difference but you obviously wanted some reassurance from someone in the know. Hope your next scan goes well.

Djjim - 7 is amazing! The wait is terrible though, I hated not knowing what was going on with my embies. Good luck for this week.

June - Sending lots of prayers and sticky wishes your way!

AFM - We went from being unsure about how many embryos to put back to not having any! They cancelled our day 3 transfer because they wanted to go to day 5/6. But none of them made it to Blast. Heartbroken. I know we did everything we could and it just wasn't meant to be this time. I feel that the clinic let us down a little bit. My AMH was 37, I should have had plenty of eggs, but ended up with only 9. This whole process has been an emotional roller coaster, as I am sure most of you have experienced. I just hope that there is not something wrong with us that means we will never have a successful cycle. We will keep trying until we can't anymore. I will feel better once we know what our options are and when we can get started again. Does anyone know what the normal delay between cycles is. All I want now is to try again.

Have a good week everyone.

mj
xx


----------



## djjim22

Oh emjay, so sorry to hear this! You do put your complete trust in the clinic to take them to blast as we all know that this is a possibility. You must be devastated and nothing we say can make you feel better but we are all here for you and thinking of you. Hopefully when you have your follow up the clinic will be able to explain and answer questions about what they could change next time? I’ve been told I have to have one normal period before I can do FET but not sure whether this would be the same for starting a fresh cycle? Big hugs to you.xxxx

Nina – did you get in touch with the clinic? What did you end up doing? My clinic just said to ‘try’ and do it the same time each night but didn’t say it had to be spot on.

Trina – hope injections are going ok.

Ema – congrats on scan. A boy and girl (maybe!) how fab!

June – hope 2ww is going ok and you aren’t going mad with the wait!

Mle and Vimto – Hope you are both well also!

Hello to everyone else.

AFM – felt a bit rubbishy the past few days, soooo bloated and feeling sick but actually feel a bit better today. Big day tomorrow, find out how my little embryos are doing. Fingers crossed there are some left and suitable for freezing… and I’m off to New York. Why I insist on doing everything at once I do not know!xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, 

I've got completely lost on where everyone is and tx's, I really hope your cycles are going to plan. I try to keep up but we're all so busy lol . 

But anyway. I hope you are all well. How was everyone's weekend?

Love stacey


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies hope your ok june emjay im so sorry hi nine and mrs e and djm have a fab time in new york afm im doing my gonfel f jabs at 1046 each night cos of work is this ok


----------



## june13

Hi ladies, hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend.

Emjay, so sorry to hear your news. It's heartbreaking when a cycle doesn't work out but I'm glad you are able to focus on trying again. I had to have one normal period before I could start again so fingers crossed your clinic will be the same.

Djjim, have everything crossed for tomorrow for you and enjoy your trip to New York, so jealous lol. I finding the wait so long, went shopping today to get my mind off it.

Nina, hope injection was ok for your night out.

Trina, thank you. When is your scan to see how the follies are?

Ema, so pleased your scan went well. One of each, how lovely will that be. That will be a great Xmas present to find out on next scan 

Jen, how are you?

Vimto, Harper, Vimto, hope you are all well.

I'm sorry I know I've missed people, how is everyone else doing?

Afm, got the headache from hell, panicking as I get that before af usually. This is going to be a long week! Xx


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies  

Trina - how are you finding the injections? My clinic always said my injections had yo be done between 6-8pm. Did your clinic specify anything like that? 

MrsE - how are you? Are you still waiting to be matched?

Djiim - ohhhh good luck tomorrow - let us know how it all goes. Have an amazing time in NY - have you been before? I'm very jealous - it's one of my favourite places! 

Emjay - I'm so sorry to hear your news - not much we can say but look after yourself and throw yourself back into it as do on as your ready. Everything happens for a reason  

AFM - thanks everyone - I did my injection just before I went out at about 6:45 so hoping that was ok. Like you said I'm sure it's more important it's in the windowed time. Back in tomorrow for (hopefully) last monitoring scan and looking at EC for Wednesday - fingers crossed! We are also heading to Centre Parcs tomorrow for 5 days so going to be a bit of backwards and forwards! X


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey Nina, yes still waiting. But to be fair I haven't checked in with them for about 1 week so might call them Middle of this week and see what is going on. 

Wow so exciting you're so close to egg collection now!!! XXXX


----------



## trina123

Im at the lister there just said after 7pm i hope its ok im worrying now


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi trina, I did my stim injections around 10 due to working late, they said this was fine but to make them all at that time, I was at liverpool with that cycle but would prob think it would be the same, hope this helps x


----------



## trina123

Thanks kezzy i rang them they said its ok how is everyone


----------



## emamac

How did things go Djjim?


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has used or will be using embryoscope, the clinic states that it is 390 pound, just wondering weather this will be worth paying for?


----------



## Bubbles12

Kezzy,

I used the embryoscope at coventry. To be honest i think its well worth the money. I transferred both embryo's i had left (at blasto) the rest was quite poor quality at day 6. 1 of the embryos transferred wasnt from the embryoscope as i had too many embryos. These 2 were my best ever quality. I have never had blastos on day 5 (either been early blast at day 5 or blast on day 6) and i believe that this may have something to do with the fact that one of them was undisturbed for 4 days. 
As you can see, (and you know as ive chatted with you) that both embies stuck and up until yesterday, i was expecting twins but i have lost one. 

I personally think the embryoscope is a small price to pay with so many benefits.

X


----------



## trina123

Hope im sorry hun


----------



## Vimto78

Hope - so sorry to hear you have lost one of your twins  

kezzywoo - I also think the embryoscope is worth it - we paid the extra £400 as it was probably our last attempt so we thought we may as well try it. Its definitely a more stable environment for the embryos as they don't need to be taken out to be observed. It also means that they can weed out the embryos that perhaps haven't divided in the right sequence, which is an observation that could very easily be missed in the standard incubator and could make or break the success of the treatment. That said, thousands of women don't use embryoscope and its still a success! My way of thinking is 'anything that helps'  

xx


----------



## emamac

Sorry to hear that hope. Glad the other baby is doing well xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks vimto and hope, I am leaning towards it, however will not need to sign the consent forms till the day I start treatment, so will give me plenty of time to think it through, hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Bubbles12

You will have to have an embryoscope meeting where they go through it all with you and that is when you sign the consent forms. However, you can chamge your mind at any point.(except after you've used it obvs)

X


----------



## Vimto78

Yes, Kezzywoo - you will have plenty of time to decide. We just had to let them know the day before egg collection so they had time to "prepare the dish"! xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks hope and vimto, I don't need the info session as I have had the embryoscope before on my previous nhs cycle, so the next time I will go to the crm is for baseline scan, just need to get matched now


----------



## emamac

Ok I think I'm right - is it otd tomorrow June? Good luck if so hun.xx


----------



## Jenbal

Good luck tomorrow June!!!

Jen x x x


----------



## MrsWest2B

Hi girls hope you don't mind me gate crashing!!! I'm very new to all this and awaiting my consultation on 10th dec. nervous but excited and have no idea what to expect. Reading all your stories is helping.


----------



## june13

Thanks everyone, another bfn for us  . I prepared for it as Monday I had bleeding so knew then it hadn't worked. We have a meeting with them next week for a follow up but I don't think we will be doing ivf in the near future. We have had 3 failed cycles this year and I don't think I can face another. Good luck to you all, I really hope it works for you ladies xxx


----------



## trina123

So sorry june  ^hugme dont give up hun hi jen welcome mrs west


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry to hear about the bfn June, it really is heartbreaking, 
Hope all is well with everybody else.
Had a call from the clinic today I have been matched!


----------



## Bubbles12

Welcome mrswest  

Wooo! Congrats kezzy!! Did they say when you would start? I presume after christmas now xx


----------



## mle83

June I am so sorry, it really is such a cruel journey. I hope the clinic can come up with some different ideas for the future when you are ready  

Kezzy so  pleased you have been matched and can now get started on treatment 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I had my nuchal scan today today at 12w3d and both babies are fine. Such a relief


----------



## kezzywoo

She said that she is going to sort out dates next week but it should be just before Xmas or early jan, feel so happy now like things are finally getting somewhere, how are u? X


----------



## Bubbles12

Ooo exciting!!! I love CRM... ive been to 3 clinics... 2 were highly regarded in london but Coventry is the best by far.

Im ok... nerves are setting in for next scan.... x


----------



## Vimto78

Oh June - so sorry to hear this, I was so hoping this would be your time. Sending big   to you xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Were you under Rina for your ivf hope? I am pleased with the clinic so far, ex specially recently as things have been moving forward, did u do the short protocol? Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Yes, i had rina.... she seemed nice but after you initial consultation, you dont see her again. You deal with louise. Sometimes one of the other nurses will scan you.

Yep, i was on SP, i was told under no circumstances was i to go on LP as my AMH level was in excess of 67. (The test is limited to 67 and i exceeded it) funnily enough though, it took me 11 days to start responding to stimulation and we nearly cancelled the cycle. Then bang.... 38 eggs later! Xx


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies

June - I am so sorry - it really is so tough. Give yourself some TLC and take as much time as you need. Hugs x

Hope - good luck for scan - when is it? 

Kezzy - congratulations on being matched - very exciting to have something to work towards! 

Mle - contrats and glad scan went well. Are you feeling ok with your pregnancy? 

MrsWest - Welcome, this is a lovely group of ladies - very kind and helpful. Good luck with initial consultation. 

AFM - been a busy week. Have been on holiday in a Centre Parcs from Mon - today but in between had EC on Wednesday! Got 22 eggs, so 11 each  By Thursday I had  7 mature, and today 5 of excellent quality and 2 average. Unfortunately can't afford to go to day 5 blast so am in for ET tomorrow! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

My scan is not until the 10th.... a whole 12 days away... 12 long days away...

Congrats on getting 22 eggies. I presume you are at a clinic where they dont charge for ICSI but charge for blasto?

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Nina87

I remember that feeling! Every day drags - it would be better if the day before the scan they rang and said come in tomorrow! Less waiting around and worrying! 

Thank you and yes they don't charge for ICSI, just £800 for blast. X


----------



## djjim22

Ah June, just read about your bfn. So sorry to hear that. Sending big hugs.xxxx


----------



## kezzywoo

How did et go nina? 
X


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies  

It's been quiet on here the last few days! How is everyone?

Thanks for asking Kezzy - ET was on Sat and it went really well, had 2 top grade embryos put back so now just have to sit and wait until next week! 

Xx


----------



## emamac

So sorry to hear that June. (( Hugs ))

Mle - great news about your scan. I've got my 19 week one on the 12th dec!

Great - news Nina - hope the 2ww doesn't drag. 

Kezzywoo- great that u have been matched

Hi everyone else. xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

I am back after a break from FF. 

Had follow up appointment today and found out our recipient also had a BFN   we have been told to cycle again as soon possible so waiting for AF to arrive. Dr said he would try gestone injections instead. Are they as painful as the doc says??

Hope all is well, will try to catchup and do personals later.

Jen x x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies had ec today got 23 eggs 12 for me waiting for the call now great news jen


----------



## kezzywoo

That's brill trina, how did ec go? X


----------



## mle83

Trina that's a great amount of eggs, well done you.

Jen I hope they can get you going again asap and that the changes they are making make all the difference next time. I have never had gestone injections but I hope for your sake that they aren't too painful.

Ema wow the 20 week scan will soon be here, will be interesting to see if they are a boy/girl like they thought.

I'm having a gender scan on the 21st cause I am desperate to know lol

Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## trina123

Hi got my et sunday or Tuesday hoping tuesday 11 out of the 12 made it i want 2 back in i hope


----------



## emamac

Hi Jen, hope U can get started again soon. Sorry I never had those injections. 

Mle- not long till u find out the gender then x

Trina- fantastic amount of eggs and they are doing great if it's not tues don't be too disheartened. We had 2 back on dsy 3 and look at me 

Waving to everyone else x


----------



## djjim22

Nina - hope 2ww isn't dragging too much, when is your OTD?

Emamac & Mle - Not long until your scans! 

Jenbal - glad to see you back with a plan to cycle again soon. Are you egg sharing again?

Trina - Fab news on the eggs! How are they doing? Is ET today or Tues?

AFM - Looks like it will be end Jan/beg Feb for me to do my FET as AF will be due around christmas time in Dec when the clinic are closed so will have to be Jan's AF. This waiting malarkey is never ending considering my initial consultation was the beginning of May (7 months ago!) and I've still never experienced the 2ww! However I do believe everything happens for a reason (although sometimes we may not know why!) so maybe there's a reason I have to wait this long. Also wondering today whether my recipient got a BFP as she would have tested this week. Does anyone know if there's a timeframe we have to wait before we can find out?xx


----------



## trina123

Doing et tuesday any news nina


----------



## Nina87

Trina - great news, good luck for ET on Tuesday! 

Djiim - sorry to hear you've got to wait even longer to continue forward but you have a positive attitude, I'm a great believer in things happening for a reason. You can enjoy a lovely Xmas and new year and be raring to go in January! 

AFM - OTD is Thursday so not long to go, and it has gone fairly quickly so far and I'm really relaxed this time, not looking out for every little feeling/symptom and just taking it in my stride! In previous 2ww I have been on the countdown to when my period is due but this time the drugs messed my up my cycle so don't know when I'm due. Although saying all of that I have been having mild period pains tonight!
I also have a toddler so he keeps me very busy which probably helps the time go fast. Will keep you all updated  

It's been pretty quiet here recently, hope your all ok xx


----------



## trina123

Nina good luck for Thursday not many ladies on this page now I go on cycle buddies


----------



## djjim22

Everything crossed for you for Thursday Nina.xx


----------



## bobbinhead

Got a match   

But AF is due on Christmas day so have to wait to next one at end of January. So more waiting, but i have a date and something to work towards and make sure im ready to rock. Bought jogging bottoms and big knickers today ready as i live in skinny jeans and dont think ill be finding them very comfy. 

Hope everybody is ok, will try catching up now as ive been away for a couple of weeks


----------



## djjim22

Congratulations bobbinhead! Are you doing long protocol or short? If short, we may be in 2ww together as I'm hopefully doing FET then!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats bobbin head, I should also be starting short protocol at the end of jan, my recipient will be starting down regging soon, we may cycle together, 
Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry djjim just completely missed your post! How rude of me, hopefully the three of us can cycle together,  x


----------



## trina123

Hi all had et today test in 9 days


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats trina u are now pupo, how many did u have put back? X


----------



## trina123

Two but docter wanted one been on google i shouldn't to much stuff to worry about im getting pains like period pains is this normal


----------



## kezzywoo

Yes this is normal, I had cramping for a few days after et. Did they grade the embryos for you? X


----------



## trina123

Yes a grade four good to freeze but no money at the mo


----------



## emamac

Congrats on being pupo trina

Good luck moor tomorrow Nina 

I think it might be quiet as time of year everyone is busy x


----------



## trina123

Emamac did you test early or wait


----------



## emamac

I waited till otd. I was scared of a chemical pregnancy. My otd was 12dp3dt what will yours be?


----------



## Nina87

Evening ladies  

Trina - glad ET went well - hope your 2ww goes quickly.

Thanks Ema, so OTD tomorrow - will keep you all posted! 

Agree with you, it's so close to christmas everyone is busy busy! X


----------



## djjim22

Yes Kezzywoo, will be great if we are all at the same time.

Trina, hope things are going ok with you and the wait isn't dragging.

Hope you've had some good news this morning Nina!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hope u have had some good news this morning nina, got everything crossed for you.
Had my dates through now start the pill on the 9th jan for 1 week, then should bleed around the 19th. Go for my scan on my bleed and hopefully start stims, so looking at ec around the 1st week of feb,  how is everyone else doing? How are u finding the wait trina? Xx


----------



## Nina87

Morning ladies - hope everyone is ok this morning.

So OTD for us today and it was a BFP! I actually tested early Tuesday & Wednesday morning with BFP but didn't want to jinx anything until today. Then I did a digital one this morning to confirm which was pregnant 2-3 weeks! 
Very excited but still v v early days so will try and just go with it. 

Great news Kezzy - so nice to have some dates to work towards - makes it feel like something is actually happening. 

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats nina so pleased for you!!!  xx


----------



## kezzywoo

How many was it that u had put back? And what's day transfer was is it Hun? X


----------



## emamac

Fantastic news Nina congratulations. I bet you r so chuffed


----------



## kezzywoo

Does anyone know if the gp will do endo scratch if I pay them? My clinic can't seem to fit me in and the day when they can. I can't get it off xx


----------



## emamac

I would have thought a scratch was a bit specialised kezzywoo but u could ask. Just to add I didn't have a scratch either time I had Ivf and I was successful both times x


----------



## djjim22

Congrats Nina! That is great news!xx


----------



## Nina87

Thank you ladies - very chuffed! Although I have been through this before (pregnancy etc...) I can feel myself worrying already - lol. It's never ending!

Kezzy I had 2 put back on day 3 hun 

Xx


----------



## emamac

Hi everyone, hope all are well.

Just to say on Friday I had my 19 week scan and it's def a boy and a girl. So chuffed


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, 
I'm sorry I haven't posted recently. We have been waiting to be matched! It felt like it took forever. But yesterday we got THE call!!! We've been matched and the recipient wants to get going as soon as. 

So I'm going in Friday to collect whatever drugs I can, then have to start the pill in cd3 then we start mid January. In told ec will be week of 23 February!!!! Omg so excited but nervous again. 


And emamac how exciting about your scan massive congratulations and a lovely outcome to have one of each. 
And massive congratulations Nina too!!! 
I'm sorry I've got lost where everyone else is upto? 
How are you all? Xxxx I hope you are all well.

Sending lots of pma to everyone


----------



## emamac

Great news Mrs e. Won't be long before it all kicks off for I now x


----------



## kezzywoo

That's amazing ema! Congrats!!!
Congrats on being matched mrs e! It will begin to fly by now that u have some dates to aim for  
How's it going nina? Hope your ok Hun
Hi to everyone else! X


----------



## djjim22

Fab news Ema! Wow, one of each!

Congrats on being matched Mrs E, things will start to get going quickly now!

How are things with you kezzywoo?

I've literally just had an email to tell me that my recipient was successful! Mixed emotions. So happy that she is pregnant and overwhelmed I've given someone this gift especially at this time of year. But also feeling a little down that I'm still waiting to have a try!


----------



## kezzywoo

Ah bless u djjim I would be the same Hun, one one hand your happy that u have given them something so special but the other it's disheartening that you haven't had your little embies put back yet. Did you ask them about your recipient? Or did they just tell you? I am not sure weather I would like to know. Just gonna see how I feel about it I think. 

Things are good Hun, start the pill on the 9th of jan for a week then hopefully straight onto stimms,  all being well that is. How are you? All ready for Xmas? X


----------



## Poshfi

Congrats on the match Mrs E! I'm still waiting (feels like forever...!) But clinic did say they have lady in mind - just waiting for her bloods to come back. She's also shared before...does anyone know if the clinic will tell if her previous recipient was successful?

x


----------



## emamac

Djjim- Did u ask them? I've still not asked about my recipient. I'm going to wait till the babies are safely here as Id be happy for the recipient but if something went wrong with my pregnancy id feel very odd.

Hopefully not long for u poshfi 

Kezzywoo- not long for u now hun 

How's everyone else doing? Is everyone ready for Christmas? I'm not - sooooooo disorganised this year lol!


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, poshfi it felt like ages to be matched. But once they have a recipient it's like full throttle forwards, it's amazing but scared too!!!! 
But I really hope you are matched soon. 

Emamac- I'm ready for Xmas now, first year that I actually have been finished lol. Have you got a lot to do? 

Djjm- wow that's frustrating, but hopefully your wait won't be too much longer xxxx

Kezzywoo- oooh 9th of January isn't far away! How are you feeling about it all? 

Nina - the worry never subsides I don't think. But like you say you have been through it before, so I'm sure you'll do brilliantly. A lot of it is just going with the flow. But I hope you manage to feel a little more settled soon. Xxxxx

Trina- how you doing??

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone.
Much love to you all xxxx
Love Stacey 

Am- I'm super excited now, I got all my old maternity clothes out and tried them on on for sizing and found that I've dropped a dress size since I last tired them ( I've been trying them On every so often as an incentive to why we were waiting, and keep myself focused) so now I have an excuse to buy more lol. I got them all out as I know last time the drugs made me bloat a lot so I fugired maternity clothes would be best option, plus I can continue to wear them once Im ( hopefully) pregnant.


----------



## Nina87

Hi ladies  sorry been rubbish at posting - been busy busy! 

MrsE - fantastic news just before christmas! I found as soon as I was matched and started drugs it flew by, and so great to have dates to work towards  

Djiim - hope your doing ok after finding out about your recipient? On one dude great news, that's part of our process isn't it, helping someone else's dream but hope it hasn't got you down too much - just think it won't be long until your back in the game again  

Emamac - cingratulations on scan and confirmation of one  of each - so exciting! 

Kezzy - hope your ok and looking forward to christmas and then starting up in January! 

AFM - feeling fine, got to do my second test in the morning (clear blue digital at the ready)! If it's still positive then clinic will book me in for early scan which I reckon will be grist week of Jan  

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to christmas! X


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats on being matched mrs e! So exciting! Will you be doing the short or long protocol?
Hopefully won't be too long for you now Hun, 
Thanks ema, and yes nearly ready for Xmas, just got last few bits and bobs to buy then for the dreaded wrapping!!  
Nina, yes so looking forward to start I am actually looking forward to the injections!  I must be mad! How are u doing? Is your bfp sinking in now? 
Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies i got a bfp whoop whoop


----------



## djjim22

Congratulations trina! What an amazing Christmas present!xx

Kezzywoo & Emamac - yes I asked them to tell me. I've been thinking about it on and off and figured that I'd rather know for sure if she was or wasn't. I don't regret finding out, but I think everyone is different in whether they would want to know and when. People may think I've found out very early when I'm still waiting to start myself but I now know that my little embryos are capable of making someone pregnant!  

Kezzywoo - Hopefully we will be in our 2ww around the same time!xx

Poshfi - Have you heard anything yet?xx

MrsE - glad to hear you're getting excited!xx

Trying to get in the christmas spirit today, doing some wrapping watching Santa Claus the Movie! Sooo disorganised this year!xx

Nina - how did the second test go?xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats trina! Fab news Hun! 
Yay hopefully djjim!! When are you looking to start? Do you need to take anything to prepare for FET? 
Hope all is ok with every one else x


----------



## Nina87

Congratulations Trina - amazing news, especially so close to christmas  

Second test all good - still positive  a Booked early scan for Jan 9th (earliest available) so now got to wait 3 weeks! 

I have a potentially personal question.....what is your view on having sex at different stages of treatment etc...I feel like it's been forever since we did it due to drugs and treatment and now bring so early on in pregnancy I'm worried about doing it! Sure my OH is going to run away soon! Lol! Is there like a 'safe" time? 
I forgot to ask clinic when spoke to them earlier. Will email them though.

Xx


----------



## djjim22

I'm just waiting on next AF to start but if I have a 28 day cycle then that will fall during the two weeks the clinic is closed over christmas. Not that my cycles are ever exactly 28 days! So if I'm late I might be able to start beginning of Jan, if not it will be end of Jan. It's awful not being able to organise shifts at work around it as I literally have no idea when it will be. All I know about the cycle is that I have to ring them on day 1 of my period, then have a scan day 2, if everything is ok with scan then I start progynova tablets for 10 days (I think!) then have another scan and start cyclogest then embryos go back in five days after ovulation would have normally happened. Looking forward to getting started!xx


----------



## djjim22

Great news Nina! We must have posted at the same time!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Great news nina!  
Djjim will be great if we cycle together, just want jan to arrive now, feel elated that we are matched and have dates but feels like it's taking forever now! Did u have the endo scratch? Or has anyone else had it? Mine is booked for the 7th jan. So worries it's going to hurt!!!  
Dies anyone have any tips on what to eat/drink and do during stimms and following et to improve chances?
X


----------



## Bubbles12

Kezzy

I had the scratch as you know and i found this quite painful. Having said that, i am a baby and havent been exposed to alot of pain in my life (except toothache and i moan like its childbirth, lol). Alot of women say its uncomfortable, like a smear. It does only last a minute though.

As for what to eat/drink whilst stimming..... lots of protein and water!!!

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks hope, I'm not good with pain either, I am really dreading it! Will they give u gas and air lol I had that with my last embryo transfer lol! Well they did have the clamp in for over an hour whilst they prodded and poked! Was horrendous! 
Some people say about a hot water bottle too? Is this whilst u are stimmimg? X


----------



## Bubbles12

Gas and air...? I didnt ask but i doubt it... i will be miffed if they can! Lol!

Embryo transfer isnt painful for me, just uncomfortable.

With the scratch, i just had it done in rina's office (on the bed) i thought i would be taken into the room where all the procedures are done but nope, in her office.

Ive never bothered with hot water bottle.
Yes, whilst stimming. I also ate 5 brazil nuts a day starting the day after transfer (day 5) until 4dp. This is supposed to help with implantation.

X


----------



## emamac

Great news trina a fantastic Christmas present for you xx


----------



## trina123

Thank you ladies doesnt seem real yet  nina my scan is the 6th so about the same time we will be having babies around the same time im worried about the scan


----------



## Nina87

Yeah I'm struggling for it to feel real too Trina! Yes my scan 9th so will have to keep each other updated.

Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) especially as it seems ages away doesn't it! 

Are you worried about the scan in general of what they will say? We need to try and relax and enjoy christmas 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## trina123

Yes my bloods was 700 today its one worry after the next


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi trina, sorry don't really know ally about the bloods and what levels they should be, is 700 good for this stage? X


----------



## trina123

I hope so getting them done again in the morning its worse then the two wait everyone says relax but its very hard as have no sickness or sore boobs


----------



## Nina87

Trina, Is there a reason you are having bloods done regularly or is that just your clinics protocol? 

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to christmas x


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey trina, was it bloods today? How was it Hun? How u feeling nina? X


----------



## Nina87

Hi Kezzy all good thanks. Not 'feeling' much really but to be honest I was like this with my 1st - looking forward to christmas and hoping it then flies by to my scan on the 9th. 

I've just finished wrapping the last of my little boys presses (nothing like waiting until the last minute)! Hope you are looking forward to christmas. X


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies in having bad pains so in hospital over Xmas doing bloods and scans in case the baby is growing in the wrong place very stressed have a good Xmas ladies xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

So sorry to hear that trina, hope everything is ok Hun, hoping and praying your feeling better soon. 
Nina, the 9th will be here before you know it Hun, all ready for Xmas, have been ill with a virus since Sunday though so not feeling too clever  also have work tomorrow which is rubbish!  
Hope everyone else is ok, and that u all have a lovely Xmas xx


----------



## djjim22

AF has arrived wahoo! So now on countdown until next one to start FET! Was terrified I'd be late which would mean longer to wait in Jan!

Trina, how are things with you? Hopefully everything is ok.xx

Kezzywoo, hope you are feeling better.xx

Nina, hope you had a lovely Christmas, bet you're counting down the days until the 9th.xx

Hope everyone else is ok.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

That's brill news djjim! When would fet transfer be for you then Hun? 
How's things trina? 
Hi to everyone else, has been super quiet on here over Christmas! X


----------



## djjim22

Should start treatment end of Jan (if next AF is on time) then transfer should hopefully be beginning Feb.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

That's great, if all gos to plan with me I think egg collection will be around 4th feb! Is it just me or since u had a date is it really dragging? Lol xx


----------



## djjim22

Everything is totally dragging now. I feel so impatient to have those embryos back inside! Well if we both go to plan we will deffo be in 2ww together!.xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind em hijacking your thread!

I am with CRGW, and a month ago had the tests back to say I can be an egg donor. Exciting! Now comes the impatient part of waiting to be matched!

I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on when the time comes, whether or not we should have one or two implanted? Are there massive risks taken with two? I don't have any fertility issues whatsoever- I am in a same sex relationship so can't get pregnant the 'natural' way!

Thanks and happy new year to you all!

Bethan


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi bethannora, and welcome to the thread!  for me I had two put back in day 5, as they wernt particularly good quality. Our main issue is my partner who has only 1 or 2 sperm present in each sample. We are now egg sharing, and waiting to start treatment on the 9th jan. This cycle due to poor sperm quality we are using donor sperm which we ordered from xytex. If we are lucky enough to have 2 embryos then I would like both of them to be transferred. For me I would rather risk twins than no baby at all. That is my personal preference though, the clinic usually will advise you on the quality of embryos prior to transfer. Hope this helps 
X


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, 

Sorry I hebent been on here much lately. Been a bit chaotic! Lol

Glad to see everyone is doing well. I've lost track of everything right now but I'll try and catch up as soon as I can. 

Afm- we have been matched, I've started the pill and should starting to Dr between 14/1 and 21/1. Ec looking to be week of 23/2. It's all feeling s little bit overwhelming today. So feeling a little low. Cxxxxx 

Love Stacey x


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats on the match Stacey, you must be so pleased, my ec is provisonally booked for around the 4th feb now. So there isn't that much in it between us. So exiting just want to get get started now. What clinic are u at? X


----------



## djjim22

Welcome to the thread Bethan! Great news you have accepted, hopefully it won't be long until you're matched. I think I waited about 4 weeks from chromosome blood tests taken to be matched, but I must admit the waiting was the hardest bit for me! Once you start treatment it starts to go quicker! As for one or two, I'm still waiting for ET as had a freeze all cycle so had plenty time to think about it and I'm veering more towards transferring two, will listen to what the clinic advises as well though.

Kezzywoo, not long until you start treatment now!

Mrs E, good to see you have been matched.  Sorry to hear you are feeling low though. I think this whole IVF business does catch up with us all every now and again with up and down days. I've had a few low days over the christmas/new year period but seem to have my 'positive head' on today! Hope you feel better soon.xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks for the advice. We keep changing our minds. We're worried of the risks of twins, but want our best chance of having a family. I'm a twin so know how lovely it is to have a sibling the same age. We shall see...will take advice from the clinic! Good luck ladies


----------



## kezzywoo

Djjim did u have the endo scratch? Got mine on Tuesday and I am so worried about it! Such a mard I am, don't handle pain particularly well  x


----------



## djjim22

No I didn't kezzywoo. I know many people on here have said it can be a bit painful but is over very quickly and they would do it again if they had to. Just keep thinking in the back of your mind it's all for a good cause! Fingers crossed it goes well on Tues.

I just can't wait to get started! I seem to go through cycles of being very positive, being very low, then being very impatient. I'm in the impatient phase at the moment! Today I developed a really strong craving for jalapeno peppers! If I thought it was at all possible I'd think I was pregnant, but unfortunately not!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks djjim, I have emailed the clinic and asked if at all possible for me to have gas and air! Lol. Although on my previous embryo transfer I was given gas air as it was mega painful for me! I am such a wimp 

I can totally relate to these phases u are on about. One minute I cannot wait to get started, the next I am panicking thinking that as soon as it all starts it's completely out of my control! Just so scared of getting another bfn! This process is emotionally draining, are u just waiting for your next bleed now Hun to get started? X


----------



## djjim22

Hopefully they will give you gas and air then you won't feel so worried about it.

Yes just waiting for next bleed, it will probably be a mega long cycle now! Yes it is emotionally draining but hopefully we will all get what we want in the end.xx


----------



## Nina87

Hey ladies  

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas and New Year - happy 2015! 

Sorry haven't been around much, I'm a bit behind with everyone, so will try and catch up on personals as best as I can - apologies if I miss people! 

Bethan - welcome to the thread  I was the same, about 4 weeks from first bloods to being matched and once I was the treatment went very quickly. You must be excited! We chose to put 2 back because also would rather risk twins than no baby at all. I had day 3 transfer and still had 5 good ones on the day. Good luck.

Mrs E - sorry you are feeling down - it's such a rollercoaster but you are so close to properly starting now, it will come round so quickly. Positive thoughts 

AFM - I'm about 7 1/2 weeks pregnant now - have early scan on Friday (finally!!) and have been feeling pretty crap this week. Nauseous pretty much all the time, then feeling starving hungry to the point it makes me feel more sick! All worth it, all worth it! X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey guys, well i was due for the endo scratch tomorrow but woke up this morning to af!!! I have called the clinic and they say they are gonna have to push the cycle back a few weeks as I will have to start norethisterone in a few weeks time instead of friday! Not a happy bunny this morn, felt like we were finally getting somewhere just to be pushed back further,  
X


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies happy new year goodluck for friday nina welcome beth i had two put back the dr only wanted me to do one kezzy you will start soon djim not long now afm im 6weeks 4 days have scan in the morning very worried cos of brown bleed and cramps not really had any symptoms so not looking good


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck tomorrow Trina x


----------



## djjim22

Nina - wow 7 1/2 weeks already! Good luck for scan on Fri

Kezzywoo - sorry to hear things are going to be pushed back, have they given you a date to start? I know the feeling, considering I went for my initial consultation to start in May and I still have never had a 2ww! It's awful for things to be pushed back, hope you're ok.xx

Trina - hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## MrsWest2B

Hey girls 

Hoping one of you can help me. 

My clinic is saying there is a delay with my bloods because of Xmas! I had them done on 22/12 and said they would be back in 3 weeks, I have a match so start my pill this cycle. I'm cd2 today so need to start it but now I'm worried as they said call back on the 12th and that will be cd8, is that enough time to sync the recipient? I get really bad side effects in the pill if makes me feel rubbish so I clearly said I didn't want to be on it for more than one cycle unless absolutely necessary. I was thinking all good to go this cycle and now I'm stressing!! 

Hope someone can help and sorry for ranting 

Laura x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks djjim, yeah out consultation was also may. Seems a lifetime ago now! Yeah they said endometrial scratch is now on the 16th and I will need to start the pill for 10 days on the 21st, so egg collection is not going to be realists till middle/end of feb! I'm gutted if I am honest, just really wanting to get things going, how are you? When is next af due?

Hi mrs west, I am not really sure about your situation, I am doing short protocol, and as u can see I have had a setback today, so not starting my pill till the 21st. Although my recipient has been down regging since mid December.
Sorry can't be more of a help! 
Nina, sorry completely missed your post earlier! How very rude!  how are unfeeling with your pregnancy? Has it sunk in yet Hun? X


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies saw the heartbeat xxxx


----------



## Nina87

Great news Trina - you must feel more reassured now  x


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats trina, that's great news xx


----------



## sarahj820

Hi
Can I please join? 

We were very blessed with a bfp from our first ICSI (NHS funded) in 2012 resulting in our gorgeous DS in 2013. 
We tried for a sibling with a FET in 20-4 but got bfn :-(
So now we are egg sharing. I will be honest and the main reason is financial but I'm happy to be helping someone too. 
I started pill last week and got first scan next wed then hopefully start DR then x


----------



## Nina87

Welcome Sarah 

You are very similar to my situation - also blessed with a BFP on our first IUI in 2011 resulting with our beautiful son in 2012 and did a couple more cycles earlier in 2014 with no luck and no money left! Then as a last attempt decided to try IVF egg share at the end of 2014 resulting in a BFP (keeping positive - 8 weeks today!) 
We use donor sperm so definitely loved the thought of helping someone in same situation however the financial side of it is what drew us too it initially. 

Good luck with your cycle - the girls on this thread are lovely . X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi Sarah j and welcome to the thread.
That's good that your getting started, won't be long now, just keep plodding on Hun, I start the pill on the 21st of this month for 10 days. I am doing the short protocol so straight on to stimms following a bleed. How long will you be down regging for Hun? 
X


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies

So sorry I've not been on the forum in so long, it's amazing for nearly two years I was on this forum for hours a day and since bfp I've stayed away (mostly because you find yourself researching negative things)

Pleased to say I'm 23 weeks today hoping the last 17 weeks goes as quick. We're expecting another baby girl and although I'm still paranoid that something will go wrong I'm keeping positive

Lovely to see some more bfp this thread has been very lucky for some, welcome to all the newbies xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi all welcome Sarah great news harper your one week ahead of me nine good luck kezza well of been stressed out alot of my symptoms have gone booked a scan for next sunday i will be 8 weeks 3 days


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi Harper so nice to hear from you! Congrats on being 23 weeks! That has flown. How's your pregnancy going, was hoping I would of been started by now, but it's finally coming together slowly, got my endo scratch on the 16th jan! 
Trina glad everything is ok and good luck with your scan!
Afm, we have decided not to use the embryo scope! It's 400 pounds we really cannot afford, can anybody reassure me on this.! Feel so scared that we are not using it and really starting to worry. However financially we can not afford! 
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy - pregnancy going really well thank you and I'm under consultant so being monitored loads which is reassuring although there no problem I don't think I'll fully relax until she is here.

Glad you are getting started, we decided on day of treatment not to use embryos cope and it worked for us I don't regret it as it's so expensive and I don't think detrimental as to whether it works or not - you will be fine 

X


----------



## emjay02

Hi all. Happy new year! Let's hope 2015 brings us everything we've been praying for and more! 

Just a quick update, following our failed egg share cycle in November (male factor), we saw our consultant last week and have now been matched. So all ready and excited to start another cycle, this time with IMSI. Just waiting now to get our sync plan, so hopefully on our way by the end of the month.

Good luck to everyone else. Hopefully I'll have a few cycle buddies this time round.

Mj
xx


----------



## Onmyown

Hey ladies. I hope you all don't mind me joining in. My partner and I are on our first ever cycle. We decided to egg share because 1;financilly better this way and 2;we get to help someone else which is an amazing thing to do. We got married last year and I have always wanted to be a mum so naturally, the next step is children. As my partner and I are both female, that's a little difficult to achieve on our own! So we are using donor sperm and my eggs. I have been on suprecur for the last 2 weeks and have now started menopur. I'm not keen on needles so my partner is injecting me. Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi emjay welcome back!
Good to hear you have been matched, I am also starting treatment soon so maybe we will cycle together!
Welcome rand, this is a lovely forum to come to, so supportive, I don't know how I would of got through this long and stressful process! When is your schedules date for egg collection Hun? X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, just got back from the endometrial scratch, 
Wow!!!!! Very painful, laying up on the sofa now with a hot water bottle! Not a nice experience but realy hoping that that this has been worthwhile!
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## willow07_123

Hi ladies sorry not been on for awhile but found it hard reading about everyone progressing with their treatment while I was still waiting. Finally started injections last night after pill scan was fine yesterday. Next scan 27th with rough plan of egg collection on 5th feb. Wanted to ask u ladies as can't rem from my treatment 6 years ago. When do I start using hot water bottle? Also when do I start drinking lots of water and milk and eating protein? Is it when I start the 2nd lot of injections or from now? Thanks xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi willow, I started with milk and protein when I started stimms, I did the short protocol though so did not dr anyway. Think whilst down regging protein and milk intake should be increased. Hot water bottle i hear is effective whilst stimmig to help with the eggs. Not long for you now Hun x


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Kezzy, sounds like things are finally getting going for you! So exciting. I'm sure it will all go very quickly now. Are you feeling okay now after your scratch?

Willow, how are the injections going? So you are on a short protocol? Is it Gonal-F? Is that standard? Waiting to hear about first scan!

I don't really now what the difference is but I will be doing a short protocol as well, same as last time. Hopefully with a better outcome this time round! I'm a bit dissapointed and frustrated at the moment. Have been on the pill since the end of December so all ready to go. Was matched last week and expecting things to go ahead relatively quickly. Then they contacted me a few days ago to say that my recipient is on holiday and can't take the pill so things will be delayed. It is only by a month or so and I know it shouldn't really matter, but it always such a dissappointment when there is even the slightest delay! Silly to be upset about it, there is nothing I can do. I spoke to them about finding a different recipient for me but they said there is no guarantee things won't be delayed even more. So i just need to go with the flow I guess. I had to stop the pill and will restart on the 21st. Pill scan on the 17th of Feb, hopefully everything will be okay for us to start stimming. Just need the next couple of weeks to go quickly now!

Mj


----------



## Onmyown

Thanks kezzywoo. Not sure when egg collection is yet, I should find out in the next couple of days hopefully. Im just hoping the stimms are doing what they're supposed to because it's not just me eager to get to egg collection date, I'm sure the recipient must be going mad having to wait for me! lol
I suppose there's not much anyone can do to change outcomes or speed things up, we just have to flow with it. It doesn't stop me worrying though. Especially since I'm doing this not just for me but for a complete stranger too. It's quite a responsibility but also an amazing feeling knowing I could hopefully helping someone else have a family at the same time.


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi emjay, I know, finally getting there now, the scratch was awful, but feeling better now. It's awful with a setback we should be on stimms now but due to me having a period right on cue (very bizarre for me) we had to delay the scratch and push the pill back to this Wednesday.
Hi rand, not long for you now Hun, and yes it must be frustrating for both you and recipient, but you will get there, how are your stim scans going Hun? X


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies, 
Its been ages since I checked in, I'm now 20 weeks with boy/girl twins, confirmed today at scan. I am so grateful to have been able to egg share as I would never have been able to afford IVF otherwise.

Kezzywoo the scratch is very uncomfortable but I had it done on both my cycles and got pregnant on both so I really do think its worth having done. 

Good luck to those starting/just about to start. The waiting to be matched and start is awful but once treatment starts it goes quickly. That is until the 2ww and then the wait for the first scan then time drags again.

Hope those that are currently pregnant are doing well.

I wish everyone all the best and hope you all get your longed for babies xx


----------



## willow07_123

Emjay02 yes short but not sure why, that's was just what they said I was doing. Not gon f this time either so hope my body responds to the different meds, meapour I think it is. 

Thanks for info kezzywoo. 

Mle83 my boy/ girl tŵins r 5 in two weeks. Goes so quick. Tŵins r just amazing, u have so much fun a head of u. I would love tŵins again  

As for me injections going fine, start doing two a day tomo Eve with first scan on 27th x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm currently going through egg share (as a donor to receive free treatment) @ CRGW after having 4 ectopic pregnancies and no longer have my tubes.

I have had my AMH back @ 38.1 (I'm 31) and I have had bloods taken today - now the long wait  

Bethan I see you are also with CRGW - how long did it take for you to get your second lot of blood results back?


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

It's been a while since I last posted. I hope everyone is happy & healthy. 

I feel like I am going out of my mind and that I have lost the plot. I apologise now for this moaning rant.

My first consultation was 30th September having waited over a month for the appointment. My bloods were back after 3 weeks and sadly I am still waiting to be matched. 

I am 5'4, fair skin, dark hair, average build, gained 3 a-levels at college and have mild asthma / hayfever. I am at a loss as to why they are unable to find a match as I have been told I am in the 'normal' range.

I was matched once but the recipient backed out due to life changing events.

My profile has been sent to 4 others but they have declined due to the following reasons. 

1) Wrong height
2) Too old / hayfever
3) Wrong height
4) No degree

I feel totally consumed with it all. It's all I think about. My boyfriend is away on business a lot and as we are keeping our IVF journey private I have no one else to talk too.

Feeling very sad at the moment and wondering if I should just give up. The clinic keep telling me they are working on it. No idea if I should change clinics or give up egg sharing and use donor sperm. I feel so confused.

Has anyone else had a slow start & felt like giving up before it's even started? 

Sorry for the moan, love & best wishes to you all.


----------



## bethannora

Hi there. 

They said the wait would be 6 weeks, but I actually had my results back after 27 days, so hopefully you won't have to wait the full 6 weeks either. 

They offered out my profile on the 3rd December, and were confident I would be matched before Christmas, but I am still waiting to be matched. But then I know others on this board were matched within a couple of weeks of getting their results back. I suppose it all depends on your profile and whether or not physically you are the same match to the recipient. I totally understand why women will want to wait for a good physical match, as we will be using donor sperm and will choose a donor who most matches my partner's physical characteristics. 

I can't speak highly enough of CRGW- they have all been so lovely there.

Good luck, and I hope the wait for your blood tests goes quickly x


----------



## bethannora

rags_83 what clinic are you using? I also had my profile offered to someone who took over a month to respond, and she said no because of life changing situations. I can't believe someone said no because you don't have a degree!


----------



## Fay2410

Rags sorry to hear you are having a tough time being matched, hope you get good news soon  

Bethan - wow hope my bloods come back in 27 days, thanks for the feedback

x


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey mle, great to hear that your doing well! Wow boy girl twins. Amazing! 
Welcome fay! 
Rags so sorry to hear you haven't been matched yet! Must be so annoying! I was quite lucky was matched within 6 days of my characteristics being advertised, hopefully won't be to long for you now Hun, 
Bethan, sorry to hear that' it's taking ages for you to be also matched, we too are using donor sperm, have you got your sperm yet Hun? Or where will you be ordering it from? 
X


----------



## bethannora

Hi kezzywoo. We haven't ordered it yet as we are choosing sperm from the clinic we are using (CRGW). We did think of using xytex or the European sperm bank but have decided, for us, we would rather use a local donor.


----------



## kezzywoo

Ah that's good then, we ordered from xytex as our clinic did not have enough sperm donors. Hopefully it won't be too long for you to get matched! X


----------



## mle83

Willow I am over the moon to be having twins and can't wait for them to be here.

Rags the first time I egg shared I was matched in 2 weeks. The second time it took about 4 months and I was rejected 4 times, and I have a degree in biomedicine! Its so frustrating the wait to be matched, I was contacting other clinic's to see if they could match me quicker but finally got matched. 
I hope that you and bethannora get matched soon,.

Kezzywoo I was going to use xytex as you get so much more information about the donor but opted to use my clinic's sperm bank as they would provide ICSI for free if you used them. They were also charging a fee of £500 just for handling it and then there was the transport fee and actual cost of the sperm. It all soon added up!

Fay hope your bloods come bk soon x


----------



## emamac

Hi all, 
Just checking in to say good luck to you all for your up and coming treatment.

Mle- boy/girl twins here too. I will be 25 weeks tomorrow- omg!

Harper - glad u r doing well hun x

Waves to everyone else xx


----------



## Fay2410

Congratulations to you both - you are so blessed to have not one but two babies snuggled up in your tummies!!! 

Mle83 can I ask where you had your treatment? 

Fay x


----------



## mle83

Ema I can't believe you are 25 weeks already! Having one of each is amazing  

Fay I had my treatment at Herts & Essex fertility centre x


----------



## Wales81

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me butting in, 

I'm at the beginning of my egg share journey. Waiting for the first lot of bloods to come back (AMH) and have to have a tube removed before we can go ahead. I've been reading your posts about matching, I didn't realise they matched you on your level of education! Apart from that, physical characteristics (hair, eyes, height) and health, is there anything else you are matched on. No reason for this post other than curiosity really! x


----------



## Poshfi

Hi Ladies

It's been awhile since I've been on here too as we were waiting for a match, but now have one   
Rags, I can't believe you were rejected based on no degree..that is ridiculous! And on age...even more so. Our donor is 35 and to be honest I had my niggles on that, but everything else looked good! 

Now we are just waiting to hear back from the clinic on where she is in her cycle so we can start the process. 
To those that are waiting - that is honestly the worst bit but once you are matched its a huge  

x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Poshfi - CONGRATULATIONS on your match!!   What clinic are you with?

I'm just starting my egg share journey as a donor, but the clinic I am with is saying they would be expecting to match me within their first week of mu donor blood results coming back as they have 10 ladies + on their register and they are crying out for egg donors... this made me lean more toward egg sharing as apposed to sperm sharing... hope I can help someone along my journey
What happens next for you?  When will your treatment start? How exciting  

Fay x


----------



## bethannora

Wales81- I think the egg donor profile information that is shared is different in each clinic. I am with CRGW, and this is what I have been told they share (copy & pasted from an email):

"On your profile, it says your age, occupation, height weight hair and eye colour and whether you have had a child in the past or not. "

Bethan x


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats on being matches poshfi, hopefully won't be to long before you get your dates now. 
Hi fay,  egg share is a wonderful thing to do, fingers crossed that your blood results come back nice and quick 
Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone,
Afm, day 4 of the pill, only 6 more days to go! Bring on af, then hopefully will be able start stimming around 2nd feb! Will there be anyone cycling round this time? X


----------



## emamac

Mle- I can't believe U r 20 weeks!! 

Fay- good luck on your journey 

Poshfi- great news on being matched!

Kezzy - good luck with stimming- not long now xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies great on the twin news goodluck to all the ladies starting treatment afm im 9 weeks 3 days but by scan are 9 weeks 1 day keep having bad backpain every time i have a scan i think its over wish my hopes would get better


----------



## Bubbles12

Trina,

Your 1st trimester seems to be going so quick, although not for you i guess.

Please please stop worrying about the fact that baby is measuring 2 days small. 2 days is really nothing in measurements. They say the give +6 or -6 days for measurements... anything over that then it may not look good.
My baby was meaursing 6 days behind so i thought i was out. Only only my next scan 2 weeks later, baby was 3 days ahead.... and now, at 17 weeks, baby is measuring a week ahead. The hospital are not concerned so therefore nor should you be. (Easier said than done, i know) but i really do not think is all over.

X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? 
Djjim, how are you Hun? Not heard from you for a while, any dates yet? 
Afm, day 7 of the pill only 3 more days to go! Starting to feel really down, me and oh are constantly at each other's throats! Not getting on well at all, just hoping that it is down to the stress of all this, things can only get better surely! 
X


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Kezzywoo, I would say 100% down to stress, try not to worry too much about it. 

I rang the clinic just 5 days after giving my blood and most of them have come back and their negative! Yay! Just have to try and be patient now and wait for the rest to come back...I'm desperate to get started! DH and I go away on hols 3rd June so hoping ET will be a good few weeks before then  

Rags - any news an being matched! Thinking if you xx


----------



## Karmas

Hey everyone back again  only just had the initial appointment with the egg share coordinator who thinks i wont be able to egg share with BWH any more (even though it was their consultant that suggested we egg shared there) as apparently scans from 2012 and hormone profiles say I have pcos (Ive known for years but the GP would never diagnose me) so she says id be waiting ages for a match as they have loads of people donating and the recipients are picky and wont want someone my age (31) 
I just want to give up on BWH its been one nightmare after the other since we started there


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Karmas - So sorry, sending you big hugs!!  Maybe do some research into other clinics, don't give up hope! xx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Fay, Im looking at bourn hall but they say they only take mild pcos sufferers (they didnt actually tell me if the pcos was bad or not :/ they just said it looks like pcos im just annoyed they have waited so long to bring it up it was their consultant that was the first person to mention pcos to me back in '12 so why not say they wouldnt be able to take me then  2 yrs wasted 
spose Im just finding it hard atm as 7 people in our circle of friends/family are pregnant in the last 8 months one with twins and of course all without ivf or any help


----------



## mle83

Trina try not to worry, at one point my twins were measuring a week behind what they should be. They slowly caught up by the 12 week scan, one was even 2 days ahead. 

Karmas have you tried Herts and Essex fertility centre. I have PCOS and they accepted me no problems. My AMH as 79.5 so very high I was 30 when I first egg shared with them and 31 the second time. So sorry your finding things hard I hope you can find a clinic that will accept you xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Karmas, which clinic is bwh? Is it Birmingham? I am with the crm Coventry, and too have pcos and they accepted me, x


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies hope your all ok just quick post from me re: pcos I have very bad pcos and high amg 67 and they actually said at my clinic if makes is ideal candidates so I would look at changing clinics - don't let it out youoffegg share x


----------



## Vimto78

Hey ladies - yes, on the pcos front...I also have it and I was 36 when I started egg share...they accepted me no problem and I was matched in just a few days. I was at midland fertility services which is in Tamworth now (used to be Walsall). I was of the understanding that having PCOS and high amh means you will respond very well to the stimms! 

Hope everyone is well, I don't come on this thread too often anymore but like to dip in every now and then to see how everybody is! 

Xx


----------



## Karmas

kezzywoo said:


> Karmas, which clinic is bwh? Is it Birmingham? I am with the crm Coventry, and too have pcos and they accepted me, x


Yes hun its Brum, I was referred to coventry in sept ive phoned them 4 times since all they tell me is oh we will send you an appointment - Im still waiting, the last time i spoke to them they said that as I was 31 I was on the borderline as they only allow egg sharing up till 32. The reason BWH say they dont like pcos sufferers is because of being on the short cycle or the long cycle she said that I would need to do the long cycle to egg share and that could be a problem because of over stimulating.
To be perfectly honest the woman was a nightmare.
We are looking at other clinics but the fees vary so much the ones that are local to us are out of our price range and the ones that are far away we still need to save more for. Just feels like we have ran in to a brick wall :/


----------



## Vimto78

Karmas - Midland Fertility Services accept donors up to 36. I was closely monitored and responded well to stimms without over stimming. They are based in Tamworth so shouldn't be too far away from you xx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Vimto, I remember when you were cycling back in Aug  glad to see all is well. Ill look at midlands fertility (my sil was treated there with donor eggs and got twins!) they are only £300 more than BWH so not that much in price difference and we may be able to save a little as we have already had lots of the testing done already. This sounds so snobbish but im really going off the NHS hospitals treating us as our experiences so far have been so bad there I just dont feel like they help us out in any way at all.

I had a call back from Coventry but missed it as we were out they have said they have never had a referral from my GP lol but they have had 3 sent over the last 6m and Ive even spoken to one of the secretaries so not sure how they havent got one for me


----------



## emamac

Def keep looking around karmas, I was allowed to egg share at bourn hall till 36. I'm 33 at the mo. x


----------



## Karmas

Ema, how much was the cost after the egg sharing? If you dont mind me asking? In total?

Just called BWH to see if the egg coordinator booked us in for another appointment (the one the other day was meant to be for screening but I didnt have a single test) the receptionist says oh you have one for the 9th of march its the group appointment they didnt even ask if this was ok at the last appointment :/ we wont be able to make that one then she says oh you have an appointment with the EC on the 27th of APRIL!! Bloody APRIL! so thats another 3 months before I even know if they will accept me!! Honestly I dont know what else to do im sat here in tears because if I wait for April then they say no it will be too late to go to coventry as they want treatment started before I would be 32 which is June  there is no way that would happen  By April it would have been a yr since we were first seen in the clinic! 
Now they have also said if I want access to my notes (results etc) I have to put in a freedom of information request :/ and that will take up to 50 days! So I cant even get my results of the tests I have had done to take to another clinic with me! 

If feels like trying to run under water


----------



## djjim22

Kezzywoo, I'm good thanks for asking. Been away for a while as I've been busy at work and haven't had a chance to keep up with what has been going on on this thread. Hope everyone is well! Just been for my first scan today for FET so hopefully transfer will be in just over 2 weeks. Need to decide how many to transfer as doctor has basically left it up to me to decide. Going to catch up with where everyone is this evening.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Great news djjim, got everything crossed for you! 
Karmas, I cannot  recommend coventry highly enough, everything was done very quick in regards to tests, and I was matched within a week, we had a blip last summer but that was regards to ordering donor sperm, crm are very good at cramming all appt into one day. Just a quick breakdown of costs for you if it helps 
Ivf free
Icsi 515
Hfea fee 75
Meds free ( unless you need extra stimms)
Endometrial scratch 150 (optional) 
Bloods free 
Realistically If you don't need icsi and extra meds the only fee is 75 
Hope this helps Hun x


----------



## Karmas

kezzywoo said:


> Great news djjim, got everything crossed for you!
> Karmas, I cannot recommend coventry highly enough, everything was done very quick in regards to tests, and I was matched within a week, we had a blip last summer but that was regards to ordering donor sperm, crm are very good at cramming all appt into one day. Just a quick breakdown of costs for you if it helps
> Ivf free
> Icsi 515
> Hfea fee 75
> Meds free ( unless you need extra stimms)
> Endometrial scratch 150 (optional)
> Bloods free
> Realistically If you don't need icsi and extra meds the only fee is 75
> Hope this helps Hun x


Oh Kezzy thats brill thanks hun, we wanted crm at the start we have had 4 referals go to them from the gp but each one has been 'lost' the crm have no record of me :/ another referral has been sent today hoping they manage to get it all done in under 6m as ill be 32 in June :/


----------



## emamac

Hmmm I'm trying to remember- it feels like a lifetime ago!
I think we had to pay for the initial tests then I think Ivf and icsi and all drugs included up to pregnancy test, but if u wanted to go to blast it was £800.00. We paid to go to blast up front but then had a day 3 transfer. 2 were put back and the remaining one only made it to early blast. They refunded us the £800.00 as we had a day 3 transfer. 
I didn't have a scratch or embryoscope or anything extra. They were lovely and we were matched really quickly after tests as they have a long list of people on their waiting list. Def worth considering if all else fails. x


----------



## Karmas

emamac said:


> Hmmm I'm trying to remember- it feels like a lifetime ago!
> I think we had to pay for the initial tests then I think Ivf and icsi and all drugs included up to pregnancy test, but if u wanted to go to blast it was £800.00. We paid to go to blast up front but then had a day 3 transfer. 2 were put back and the remaining one only made it to early blast. They refunded us the £800.00 as we had a day 3 transfer.
> I didn't have a scratch or embryoscope or anything extra. They were lovely and we were matched really quickly after tests as they have a long list of people on their waiting list. Def worth considering if all else fails. x


Thats wonderful thank you  ill be calling around today to see if they will provisionally accept me based on the results I know


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey ladies just a quick update from me, officially took my last pill this morning so should be expecting af Sunday or Monday then can hopefully start stimms dependant on the scan of course! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi karmas, any luck with the clinic Hun? X


----------



## Karmas

Hi Kezzy, I spoke to Burton today as well as coventry both were really nice, Coventry have now got my referral and Burton have sent me some info through havent spoken to Borne as yet because they are further away from us so wanted to check out the other 2 first and see how long the waits are for appointments with consultants. Burton say they hardly have any wait time 2-3 weeks and Coventry say 5-6 so I guess I go to both and see what each of them say. Burton did say they would prefer me to have an AMH test (as Brum didnt want one they wanted FSH) which is fine its only £50 and probably better because of the pcos. But we are moving forwards. Im going to have to call the GP back tomorrow and see if Brum have agreed to send my results over if not ill make a drs appointment and see if they can get them on the ICE thingy :/ 

Seems like we havent stopped today.


Whens your scan ?


----------



## kezzywoo

That's good then Hun that things have come together! Forgot to mention I had to have amh done at Coventry which was self funded think it was 70! Also rather than pay to have copy's of blood results I got them transferred to gp and they printed them out for me (much cheaper). 
Well should come on weekend (I hope) them scan should be Tuesday or wednesday, then hopefully will be able to start stims! 
X


----------



## Karmas

How did you get them transferred? Did the GP have to request them? neither of them seem to know their left from their right. The clinic when I asked the other day said they couldnt transfer them to the GP with out a FOI request which makes no sense as they are the GP I would have thought they could just request them but nope lol 

Ohhh exciting for you! about starting the stims


----------



## kezzywoo

i phoned previous clinic in liverpool and got all my results transferred to my GP (they shouldnt really be able to say no to this). The GP practice very kindly printed them out and i sent them onto the CRM. Liverpool originally wanted to charge me £50 for my notes which i didnt mind paying however this would of taken a while. I would phone them again and poilitely demand that all results are sent to your GP.
I know really looking forward to injecting myself lol just glad to be finally doing something.
x


----------



## Karmas

kezzywoo said:


> i phoned previous clinic in liverpool and got all my results transferred to my GP (they shouldnt really be able to say no to this). The GP practice very kindly printed them out and i sent them onto the CRM. Liverpool originally wanted to charge me £50 for my notes which i didnt mind paying however this would of taken a while. I would phone them again and poilitely demand that all results are sent to your GP.
> I know really looking forward to injecting myself lol just glad to be finally doing something.
> x


Thats the bit im dreading the most (needle phobic since I was 7) and the inter muscle injection wow they are huge lol

Ive spoken to the GP admin clerk she is chasing it so ill leave it with her till next week and see what happens I wouldnt mind paying for the results if only they would send them


----------



## Harper14

We paid 875 that included screening, icsi (if needed) scratch & blast

Hope that helps. X


----------



## Karmas

Harper14 said:


> We paid 875 that included screening, icsi (if needed) scratch & blast
> 
> Hope that helps. X


Where did you have your treatment hun?


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi girls, maybe abit tmi but just been the loo and there is some pink spotting, so hoping that full blown af will arrive in the morning which means the scan will be Tuesday, the clinic phoned yesterday and said that my recipient is ready and waiting! 
How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## emamac

Yay good news kezzy xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ema, how many eggs did you get on egg collection? Xx


----------



## djjim22

Eee good news kezzywoo! Everything goes quickly from now!xx


----------



## emamac

Hi kezzywoo 
I got 12 in total so 6 each. 5 were mature and 3 fertilised. Good luck hun x


----------



## kezzywoo

I was on the pill for 10 days Hun, but each clinic varies I think Hun. Which protocol will u be doing Hun? X


----------



## mle83

Kezzywoo so exciting you start stimms soon! Hope you get lots of lovely eggs. 

Fay I was on the pill for about a month the first time and the second time for about 4 months as it took ages to match me. You either do short protocol or long. I have always done long where you take drugs to down regulate before you start stimms. The short one I think you just go straight onto stimms.

x


----------



## mle83

Sounds promising that you will get matched quickly. It doesn't seem to have affected my treatment being on the pill so long. The only side-effects I got were from the stimms and that was just headaches and bloating which I was expecting to get x


----------



## kezzywoo

Yeah short protocol, is where you start stimms on day 2 or 3 of your bleed for roughly 12 days, on day 6 or so you also add in another drug which is the equivalent of down regulating so you don't ovulate prior to egg collection, the pill doesn't extend it as such but they put you on it so they can time your bleed so that you and the recipient are both ready ( the recipient will be down regging waiting for you) if that makes any sense, it's quite hard to explain  the only side effect I got was a real painful heavy bleed when you stop to bring on af. 
Thanks mle, got baseline scan at 10am tomorrow morning! Then out will come the hot water bottle, I have heard that really helps whilst stimming! How are u doing Hun? X


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks for the information ladies!! 

Kezzywoo - Good luck for tomorrow!! Let us know how it goes 

xx


----------



## mle83

Good luck for tomorrow Kezzy. I used a hot water bottle on my tummy every evening whilst stimming and think it helps.

All going well and babies growing nicely so i'm happy x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies great news on the twins mle goodluck kezzy and i hope you start soon fay well im 10 weeks 4 days have a scan Thursday cos of pains crapping myself


----------



## kezzywoo

That has flown Trina, bless u try not to worry Hun, I'm sure everything wi be fine xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Trina! 

Hope everything is ok, I'm sure it will be xx


----------



## mle83

Trina, good luck for your scan Thursday. 
I found the most anxious time was between testing positive and the 12 week scan. It didn't help that I had some heavy bleeding, but everything turned out fine and I'm sure it will be with you too


----------



## djjim22

Good luck for baseline scan kezzywoo! Definitely get that hot water bottle out, I'm sure it helped me!xx


----------



## trina123

Ive come off the early scans page keep seeing bad news lady saw heartbeat sarurday no heartbeat monday same dates as me my boobs stopped being sore dont feel like im having a baby and just got a bad feeling im so stressed called in sick and these pains are sharp


----------



## Fay2410

Trina, please try not scare yourself.  Your breast tenderness and pregnancy symptoms will calm down towards as the second trimester stages approach because the HCG does not rise so aggressively!  I had terrible pains up until 14 weeks with my son, but they said it was normal because of the stretching inside and a lot of the pain was wind  

Keep positive! xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey ladies just got back from clinic. I officially start stimms tonight! Egg collection is scheduled for 16th feb. The ball is finally rolling! 
Trina, try keep your chin up Hun,
Djjim, thanks Hun, when do you start now? X


----------



## trina123

Great news kezzy im really trying you think the 2 week wait is the hardest but this is much worse


----------



## rags_83

Kezzywoo - great news  

I have finally been matched. Hooray. 

Roughly how long did you all wait to receive your cycle plan after being matched? 

X


----------



## Fay2410

Rags that's brilliant news!! Whoo hoo!!  

Fay xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats rags!! I waited a week for my cycle plan after being matched x


----------



## djjim22

Roll on the injections Kezzywoo! I'm taking HRT at the moment to thicken lining, will be rescanned on fri to make sure everything is ok and if it is transfer will be Fri 13th! 

Congrats Rags! Once I was matched I think they sent cycle plan out in the post that day!xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Brill news Hun if all gos we'll we should be on the two week wait together!  I'm excited but starting to feel nervous, worried that there not going to get any eggs and if they do that they won't fertilise! This while thing is such a stressful process! As soon as one thing is done and dusted it just opens up a new door giving you something else to worry about  x


----------



## kezzywoo

Just done first injection ouch!!! Don't rememeber it hurting that much last time, maybe it's cause I am on a higher dose! Ah well hope everyone else is good, I'm off to bed now with my hot water bottle  night ladies x


----------



## Karmas

Oh Rags CONGRATS! 

Kezzy how are the injections going? I know its an odd request but any chance of a picture of them? As a needle phobic no one will show me what I might be in for and Id like to prepare myself lol 
Oh and why the hot water bottle?

We got our appointment for coventry (FINALLY) its for the 17th of this month so not much of a wait at all! 
Just want to get things moving now :/


----------



## kezzywoo

So pleased for you Karmas! I am on nights as we speak but I can take a picture of them tomorrow, I am not sure how to send it so if I can't fathom it I will upload it as my profile piccy, they really aren't that bad, I have just found them abit stingy this time round, think it's cause I am on a high dose,
Also the hot water bottle is supposed to help the little eggys grow, I am also having 1 to 2 protein shakes a day and 1 glass of pineapple juice, this is supposed to help with egg quality, not sure if this all sounds crazy but want to give it my all.
Did you manage to sort out your blood results Hun? This will speed things up massively at Coventry, all you should need extra is the amh which mine came back within a week, glad to hear things are finally moving for you Hun x


----------



## Karmas

Oh yes ive read 'it all starts with the egg' (free from amazon  )but that was a while ago I may have to re-read and get all the tips out lol 

Erm im not sure about the upload but if its too much dont worry  as for the bloods im hoping that as coventry is a NHS hospital they shouldnt have too much trouble to get them but im seeing the GP before hand (monday) so ill hopefully be able to get them there  

Ergh nights are horrible


----------



## willow07_123

Sorry haven't been on for awhile. Things hadn't been going too well and I needed to distance myself a bit. Basically they thought I had 8 folicals big enough and 3 smaller ones. I then went back for scan on sat and they then said they thought only had 7 big enough. Had egg collection on monday and only collected 3 eggs :-( all 3 fertilised which I was really worried about as out of 10 last time only 5 fertilised on the cycle I had my tŵins. Well today day 3 they transferd 2 embryos back. Other one not good enough to freeze. So been an emotional few weeks with a 6 hour round trip every couple of days so feeling shattered. Thrown in the mix was worrying I would miss my tŵins bday on day of egg collection as had to stay in hotel overnight as train wouldn't get us to clinic on time. Luckly egg collection was day before their bday. Have their party Sunday so am pleased to not be missing this either. At clinic now, having little sit down before trip home. Test day is 16th feb which is 14 days after egg collection. How early have people tested? X


----------



## kezzywoo

No worries Karmas, I do my jab around 8 30 so will see what I can do! 
Yes I believe Coventry is an nhs clinic also so your right this should not be an issue! Ahhhh these nights are driving me crazy! Blurred vision and hot flushes! Not good Hun, to top it all of my partner can't get Saturday off for our next scan so looks like I am making the 180 mile round trip on my own! Nervous to say the least, keep me posted how it gos with the clinics Hun, 
Try keep your chin up willow, 2 embies is a great result!  x


----------



## Karmas

Willow im so pleased for you  so you are now classed as PUPO  fingers crossed those little embies are sticky ones  

Twins again? 
Ive been reading through the boards a bit and lots of people seem to test about 9 days past a 3 day transfer so would be what 12 days I have no clue about all the dates etc though  but good luck to you x

Aw Kezzy thats not good that you will be alone im sure there will be lots of follicles for you, how often are they scanning you as you have pcos?


----------



## kezzywoo

Karmas, my pcos is only mild, but it's more to do with the dose that I am being scaned regularly, so baseline scan was Tuesday, next scan sat, mon, wed and possibly Friday dependent on my response. Egg collection is scheduled for either 16th or 17th. I just mentioned on the other thread that if it is the 17th we may be there at the same time!  xx


----------



## mle83

Rags I'm so pleased that you have been matched.

Karmas that's good you have managed to get an appointment at Coventry through quickly. I hope things go better for you at this clinic.

Kezzy hope your scan goes well and you have lots of follicles growing.

Willow congrats on being Pupo. Glad you didn't have to miss your twins birthday! 
I tested every day after the trigger this last cycle to see when the trigger left my system which It did after about 9 days and started to get feint positives 3 days before OTD x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks mle, 
Karmas I have put a photo up of the needle for you Hun, it's really not that bad, it's just the side effects I am struggling with this time yukkkk!  x


----------



## Haribo83

Hi all, I'm new to this site and Also new to the world of ivf and egg sharing so it's great to read about Everyones experiences. I noticed some of you ladies mentioned about getting your eggs in tip top condition before ivf etc, any tips you can share ??


----------



## willow07_123

Mle83 how many days was your otd after egg collection? Mine is 14 days. 

Thanks everyone else. Just feel bad as obviously the recipient didn't get any eggs. Luckily the clinic didn't make us pay anything for the 3 eggs, just Icsi fee which we already had paid.

Karmas I really wouldn't mind tŵins again. They r great and bring such joy! We truly r blessed and the advantage this time would be I would have two little helpers lol. Would need a new car tho xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Whilst stimming haribo I use a hot water bottle, I have protein shakes as protein is supposed to help, also a glass of pineapple juice a day, I hear Brazil nuts can help with implantation xx


----------



## mle83

Willow my OTD was 14 days after ec too. I tested so often so I could see the positives gradually getting feinter till I tested negative so I knew the trigger had left my system. I then knew when I started getting positives it was down to being pregnant. A bit obsessive I know but I just couldn't help myself.
Your clinic were lovely not to charge you extra.
How amazing would another set of twins be  

Haribo like Kezzy I used a hot water bottle on my tummy every evening during stimms and increased my protein too. 

Trina how did your scan go today, all ok I hope xx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Kezzy - Oh thats not too bad i spose *she says hiding behind the pillow* lol if all else fails i spose the hubby can do them while im not looking lol is it a 1ml syringe? 
Like this http://www.pregnancy.com.au/shop/product_images/r/509/terumo-insulin-syringe__27277_zoom.jpg

Willow my sister in law has twins from a donor - they are 6 now - Id love twins  oooh identical ones would be awesome too lol but as long as the baby is happy and healthy im more than over the moon.

Ive been taking pregnacare conception tablets - if anything they make me 'feel' healthy and I read 'It all starts with the egg' i got a free copy if I can find a way for you to get it Haribo your welcome to read it maybe I can upload it to a PDF or something they have lots of tips in there about eating well, what foods to avoid etc


----------



## Haribo83

I have just found the book on amazon karmas, so ive ordered it lol. Worth a go!! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Its a good read if nothing else it goes on about green veg, I even started eating broccoli havent eating green veg since I was a kid, had a bad experience with cabbage lol  

I find myself scanning everything I can on the internet to be informed but I forget it all in an instant so keep going over and over it lol I find it eases my mind the more info I have the more prepared I feel (not sure how true that will be when treatment starts though lol)


----------



## trina123

Hi all great news willow mle mine was great bleed is still there but baby is bigger paid for a scan for next sunday to got midwife on tuesday then she willl book my scan still worried but more ralaxed when will i start showing


----------



## Fay2410

Hey ladies - I am so happy!!!! I just had an email from the clinic, all my bloods are back in!! Their now creating my profile and hoping to match me in the next 7-10 days!! YAY!!!!


----------



## kezzywoo

So pleased for u Trina, I knew everything would be ok.
Congrats Faye, u must be over the moon xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Fay thats great news! Fingers crossed its quick for you!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, just got back from scan. The nurse was really pleased with the results she said there was around 6 follies on each side. Continue with menopur and add in certrotide from tonight. She says that at this rate egg collection may be Friday! Panicking as I don't feel I have been stimming for long enough! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Karmas

Kezzy thats great! did they say how many they think you may have by friday? Maybe they want to do it before the weekend ?


----------



## kezzywoo

Nope they didn't say, egg collection was booked for Monday, but after today she thinks it may be Friday, I hope Monday though to be honest, give them that extra couple of days. With egg sharing I want more obviously cause givingn the recipient half of them. How are u Hun? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

By Monday I mean the 16th  x


----------



## Karmas

Im good thanks hun, still having problems with the notes and the hospital - to be honest all I really want from them is my chromosome results and to see if they tested for CF as those are the ones that take the longest to come back and I know Ive had them already so it may speed up the process for us a little. I have an appointment Monday morning with the Dr so she may be able to shed some light on it as they were done at a hospital in Brighton (long time ago) but as your DNA dont change they should be ok to used. Im just going to ask Cov if they will re do all the tests as it will take longer to get the notes than the results.

Ohh I hope they wait until after the weekend for you are they doing ICSI for you ?


----------



## kezzywoo

Fingers crossed Hun cov should do the chromosome tests on the 17th for you, just say you can't seem to get a copy of the results. 
Yeah paying extra for icsi, I have heard that sometimes eggs may not fertilise with standard ivf so we decided to pay the extra for it x


----------



## Fay2410

Oh Kezzywoo - fab news!!! Xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hello I have not posted on this thread before currently on the list for egg share with the lister but I am fighting my BMI right now to get it to 30 currently 31/32 they won't even match me until I reach it which is frustrating.. 

Anyway I have a question I have been taking CoQ10 and DHEA for the last 2 months and normally my periods are pretty heavy but the last one in Jan was shorter and only heavy for the 1st day and currently I am 10 days away from being due a period and for the last 3 days I have had pink spotting not even heavy enough to use a pad tmi I know sorry!! Is this the effects of the vitamins or maybe something else ?? confused


----------



## Karmas

Oh Miracle the bmi can be hard, have you tried the WW points diet? a friend of mine did really well on it 
Sorry I cant help with the spotting as I have no clue about the vitamins


----------



## kezzywoo

Don't want to read and run miracle baby but i don't have any idea either about the vitamins.
Afm, next scan in the morning to see how little follies are doing. Hoping and praying that they are big and strong, will know more tomorrow as to when egg collection is likely to be! Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Karmas

Ohhh come on little eggies!! Good luck hun x


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck Kezzywoo xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Faye and karmas, I am here now am hour early  will update when I get home xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh wow a whole hour :/ hopefully they got you seen quickly fingers are crossed for you hun x


----------



## kezzywoo

Scan was good, around 14 follies all measuring between 10 and 18. Next scan Wednesday, dependant on results egg collection may still be Friday. Eeeekk getting so close now! 
Djjim, just thought I would see how your doing Hun? 
Karmas and Faye, hope everything is good with you guys x


----------



## mle83

Kezzy sounds like you are doing wonderfully. Hope you get a good crop of eggs if collection is Friday.

Fay that's great your bloods are bk and your good to go. Hope you get matched quickly

Trina fantastic news baby is all ok. The time between testing positive and the 12 week scan was the most worrying for me.

Miracle baby I am afraid I never took any of those supplements so I really don't know how they can affect you. I know how hard it is to get your BMI down, luckily my clinic accept you up to a BMI of 35 but I have managed to get mine down to 30 through weightwatchers x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks mle really hope so Hun, stomach is huge now, and headaches are horrendous! Did u have any side effects from the stimms? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Oh Kezzywoo that's fab news! So happy for you! 

Thanks mle83, I've got a long way to go and in the most impatient person ever!!  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mle83

Kezzy I had headaches and lots of bloating whilst stimming. 
Make sure you keep drinking lots of water to prevent OHSS. I got OHSS on my first cycle and ended up in critical care through it and it was just awful. Those of us with PCOS are more likely to develop it as well. 

Fay I got really fed up with waiting to be matched as well. You just want to start asap. Your clinic sounded like they were confident they would match you quickly so I hope they do.

x


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks hun, how long did it taken you to get matched?

They didn't have time to create my profile today, said they'd try tomorrow...fingers crossed xx


----------



## mle83

The first cycle I was matched within 2 weeks. This last cycle took 4 months to get matched. I hope they get your profile created tomorrow x


----------



## Fay2410

Hello ladies, hope everyone is ok!!

Had an email from the clinic this morning, they have offered my profile to a lady and her husband and they are interested but they need a few days to think about it, which I suppose is fair enough it is a big decision to make after all, I'm         she wants to go ahead with me as they cannot offer my profile out now while someone is thinking about it!!  

xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Brill news Faye, got everything crossed for you Hun!  xxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh fingers crossed for you Fay that would have to be a record matching time!


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Thanks ladies 

Had an email from the clinic tonight all my bloods are back and all ok now we are waiting on the gp letter confirming I have no medical reasons I can't share and hubby's bloods and to double check my weight loss and BMI  I had a bad week and gained 4lbs   I don't want to tell them what I am yet!!


----------



## Fay2410

Fab news on your bloods back miracle baby!

Thanks Kezzywoo! How you feeling hun? When will EC be? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Faye, got my scan in the morning dependent on size of follies could be Friday, was provisionally booked for next Monday but due to the growth on last 2 scans they reckon it may be Friday! Getting very nervous now Hun xx


----------



## Fay2410

Kezzywoo how exciting, it's really happening for you hun!! Let us know how the scan goes today!! Hope you have lots and lots of eggies growing!!   xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Not really sure how today went they were pleased with the amount but would like abit more growtj however they are nt sure if I am ohss! Had some bloods today to check just waiting for the call now. Wish they would hurry up as if I need more injections my pharmacy shuts at 5! Not having a good day at all, the nurse that scanned me was awful! X


----------



## Fay2410

Oh Kezzywoo, sorry to hear you are having a bad day, give them a call, sometimes they need a little nudge!!! xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I have rang them 68 times with no reply, getting so frustrated now, I just need to know weather to carry on with stimms and have egg collection Monday or stop and have Friday! Having a terrible time, they say try and relax and not stress out but what do they expect when they won't answer there phones, sorry for the rant Hun just really stressed today. Are u ok? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

OMG have you really!! No wonder your getting frustrated!! No need to apologise, I'd be exactly the same!!

Yes I'm fine, no news from the lady they sent my profile to yesterday, she did say she needed a few days so I am trying to be patient and will email the clinic Friday 

Hope they get back to you soon xx


----------



## djjim22

Hope you've managed to get sorted kezzywoo. Sorry to hear you are stressed but I think I would be exactly the same in your shoes. Thanks for asking how I am, I've been lurking but these threads seem to move so fast and I've been working a lot lately so haven't had the time to catch up. I'm going in for embryo transfer on Friday as long (fingers crossed) everything goes to plan! Can't believe the day is now within reach after waiting so long (egg collection was middle of November!) Hope you get lots of nice eggs when you have egg collection whether it be fri or mon.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Faye and djjim, egg collection is Friday at 9am! They ideally wanted me to stay on the stimms till sat and have egg collection Monday just to give them smaller ones a boost, but oestrogen levels are abit high and I would be at risk of over stimming so they have brought it forward to Friday! I am so worries that my eggies are not ready to come out yet! Does anyone known if the hcg trigger **** can give the eggs a good growth spurt? 
Faye, hope you hear something soon Hun, it's the worst not knowing isn't it?
Djjim, bet your getting excited now rnt u Hun? Got everything crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## djjim22

Hopefully Friday the 13th will be lucky for us both!xx


----------



## mle83

Kezzy it sounds like you have had a stressful day! 
On my second cycle they lowered my dose of stimms and on the scans it seemed like things were going well until my last scan before ec. There were only afew big follicles and a lot more that were too small. They told me that I might not get the 6 eggs required to egg share. Ec was planned for the Monday but they had me stimm 1 further day and collected the eggs on the Tuesday. The trigger must have given them a growth boost as I got 16 eggs.
I hope the trigger helps give your follicles a growth boost too. 
Good luck to both you and Djjim on Friday.

Fay I hope that you get good news when you e-mail the clinic on Friday.

Miracle baby don't beat yourself up over a bad week, just start again. Hope you can get your BMI to what it needs to be xx


----------



## djjim22

Fab news on your twins mle83. I thought long and hard about how many embryos I wanted transferred and have decided to go with 2.xx


----------



## mle83

I had 2 put bk both times and don't regret it at all. I decided I would rather risk having twins than nothing. I will be keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks mle, that's so good to here, feeling so negative ATM, with sharing I want a good number so that we have a good chance. But what you have said has given me hope! Just want to get Friday over and done with now, so I know where I stand, I need to lay off google!!!  how far along are u now Hun? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh good lucky Kezzy im sure they will be fine x 
Good luck Friday Fay x


----------



## djjim22

Hopefully you will get some good news on Monday Fay.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Faye, fingers crossed for Monday Hun! X
Djjim, what time are you there in the morning Hun? 8am I have to be there so will be leaving around 6am xxx


----------



## djjim22

Transfer isn't until 3pm! So have all day to wait, I'll be out of my mind by the time it happens!

Good luck for tomorrow and let us know how you've got on. Fingers crossed for lots of good quality eggs.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Bless u! And yes I will do, will update as soon as I know! Do you know if u have a scan prior to egg collection? Just reay hoping that the trigger has give them a huge growth spurt!! Wishful thinking I know! Xx


----------



## djjim22

I didn't have a scan before egg collection but not sure if other clinics do?xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck today djjim! Let me know how u get Hun xxx


----------



## Karmas

Im good thanks Fay just waiting for my appointment to come round but I have a house move to keep me busy lol (why do these things always come up at the wrong time)

Good luck today Kezzy im sure those eggs are nice and plump 
Djjim - as of this afternoon you will be NUPO how exciting! Good luck hun x


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Kezzywoo & Djjim2!!!! xx

Glad your keeping busy Karmas, moving homes is so exciting yet very stressful!! xx


----------



## Karmas

Well they have changed my appointment for Monday evening and for some reason thing Im a full fee paying patient ! So now I have to get the referral from my GP to prove im not  argh still no news on the results either


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies, just on the way back , got 11 eggs, I am abit disappointed if I am honest, as it mean only 5 for me, was just worrying that some are immature. Partner sample shown some sperm so we are going to use that. Embryologist said numbers were really low but as we paid for icsi anyway then it would not make a difference with his sperm or the donor we purchased as a backup, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Fay2410

Kezzywoo, hope your ok, still sounding good though hun as you only need one!!! Will keep everything crossed for you!! When is ET?xx

Karmas - Sorry their messing you about!! Sounds like your being pushed from pillar to post!! xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Hun, just hoping hand praying! Hopefully Monday if they fertilise, 

Any news djjim? Xx


----------



## djjim22

Sorry to hear the clinic are messing you about karmas. Hopefully you will get it sorted soon.

Fay - hope the days aren't dragging for you and you hear some good news on Monday!

Kezzywoo - I can understand how you must feel but 11 is really good. Do they not keep the extra one for you? Hopefully you will have good news in the morning to see how many have fertilised.

AFM - I can finally say I'm PUPO!!!!!! Two little embryos back, feeling very positive.xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Nope the recipient has the extra one, can't stand this not knowing!  
Congrats Hun, that's amazing news so pleased for you xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Kezzy 11 is good! It only takes one and as you are having your ICIS you should get good numbers stay positive hun x

Well done Djjim  

Thanks Fay its the story of our life tbh, Im just going to go in to my GP monday morning and ask them to do the referral again there and then that way I can take it with me to the clinic, never know they may even have my results and I wont have to have the bloods repeated Ive got a funny feeling we are going to have to wait for the CF test to come back which we all know takes ages it would take us up to april and we would really be cutting it fine for the June cut off point for egg sharing


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey guys well had the call from the clinic and only 2 of my 5 have fertilised, but disheartened to say the least, was hoping for at least 4, embryologist did day that on average only 60% of eggs will fertilise and the third did but unfortunately fertilised abnormally, so gutted! Just hoping and praying that these two little ones are fighters and make me a mummy xxx


----------



## Karmas

Aw hun im sorry you feel bad, but dont it only takes one  those 2 are the strongest out of them all fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## djjim22

Hope you're ok Kezzywoo, just remember as Karmas says it only takes one. I have a friend who literally only got one egg at egg collection and got pregnant with that egg. They have shown they are strong so far! Will they be doing a day 3 transfer?xx


----------



## kezzywoo

thanks guys, this cycle was going so well and really thought we would get a good number of embies maybe enough to freeze. I know i need to try and stay postive but its so hard  yes going in for transfer on monday. I have said i want two going abck regardless of quality. Really want to give his the best chance. 
When is your official test day Djjim?
Good luck for your appt Karmas
Does anyone know of any tips from embryo transfer? I did the hot water bottle and protein shakes during stimming. is there anything i can do to increase chance once embryos are back inside? xxx


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy just wanted to give you some positivity on my first round I got  9 eggs and 5 made it to blast but that cycle was bfn

Last cycle I only got 5 eggs and a measley 1 fertilised I was absolutely devastated I felt a failure that the cycle was all for nothing but that little measley one is currently kicking my stomach like crazy and I'm 28 weeks today so try and stay positive your odds are still better than what mine were and I know it doesn't help everyone saying it only takes one........but if really does and I'm proof of that xx


----------



## Karmas

Kezzy the only thing Ive seen about after transfer is pineapple - to be honest hun id just keep as balanced a diet as you can and drink plenty of water avoid caffeine, uncooked eggs, raw meat etc just as you would if you were already pregnant I suppose. 

Afm im stressing over tomorrow now as its right on top of us :/ what if she says no or im too old or the results take forever or ARGH i just dont know lol


----------



## djjim22

Kezzywoo - Good luck for tomorrow, Hope everything goes well. My clinic said just keep a balanced healthy diet like karmas says and plenty of water. My OTD isn't until 24th Feb, think I will probably test early though.

Karmas - hope everythin goes well for you tomorrow also.


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Djjim - feeling any symptoms yet? Its quite early still though isnt it, hope the 2ww goes quickly x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks harper that has given me abit of hope! I just need to stay positive, but it's so hard when the odds just seem like they are stacked against us. Keep thinking that when we go for embryo transfer tomorrow they are gonna tell me that they have died!  
Karmas you will be fine Hun, what time is your appt? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks djjim, when are you thinking of testing Hun? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh kezzy cant you call for an update today or are they not open? 
My app isnt until 6 we are having to pay for all our screening as the results are just not coming through  £170 we were told by the secretary all because my GP put the word PRIVATE on the referral and not self funded!


----------



## kezzywoo

Nope they are not open today Hun, just so worried about them!  god Hun that's awful, let me know how u get on, I am there at 12 15 tomorrow xx


----------



## djjim22

Karmas - sounds like a nightmare but at least once you have been you will have an idea of whats happening. Silly GP! No symptoms yet, I swore I wouldn't symptom spot but I just can't help it. Had a few pains and twinges but not sure if it's anything different to just normal feelings in tummy!

Kezzywoo - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. I think it is a normal feeling to be worried about them surviving but they have shown they little fighters already. Thinking I'll probably test on friday when I will be 7dp5dt, that's if I can last that long!xx


----------



## Karmas

I honestly dont know how I will cope with the 2ww im the most impatient person I know lol 
Your still at early days though so symptoms would be so slight you prob wouldnt notice at all yet.

Ill be glad when we know where we stand tbh if coventry say no we will head straight for borne, im starting to feel like we are running out of time tbh as im 32 this yr and the gaps with my other children will be huge which im fine with but I cant exactly discuss the impact with them :/


----------



## mle83

Kezzy its totally normal to worry about your embies, they are obviously the strongest and the sooner they are bk where they belong the better. I am keeping everything crossed for you and Djjim.

Karmas it sounds like your really being given the run around. I hope the consult goes well and they accept you. Just a thought but Herts and Essex accept egg sharers up to the age of 36 so there are other options but hopefully you wont need to consider them. 

xx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Mle my problem is we are in the west mids and to travel all the way to essex is quite far


----------



## Karmas

Good Luck today Kezzy x


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck Kezzywoo xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Good luck for today Kezzywoo.xx


----------



## emjay02

Good luck Kezzy. Thinking of you. X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies just a quick update from me, 
I am officially pupo with 2 embies!  
1 8 cell, grade 2
1 7 cell, grade 3
They say grade 1 is the best and grade 6 the worst, and they like to see them at grade 2 -3 so I am really pleased with that, just hoping and praying that they are sticky ones! 
Hope everyone else is good 
Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Congratulations and welcome to the 2ww!xx


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* - Congrats hun, I hope your 2ww goes past quickly x


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - I am sorry to hear that, I know exactly how you are feeling, it's such an emotional roller coaster. Before I was matched I had a few people decline my profile, I did get matched and then the lady pulled out a week before we were due to start. It really is tough to take. Stay strong hun, it will happen for you 

x


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* Have a good cry hun, it's best to let it all out. I have found when I am feeling emotional about the IVF journey it does me no good to keep it all bottle up. Have a good cry, a cup of tea and a nice piece of cake. You will soon feel ready to pick yourself up and wait for your next match. 

x


----------



## djjim22

So sorry to hear that Fay. As rags says let it all out and have a good cry. Hopefully a match will be just around the corner.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks hun! I've had a good cry to DH And I'm having a lie down now, I've exhausted myself!! How is the 2ww going so far? Any symptoms yet? Xxx


----------



## djjim22

It's awful waiting! I'm so desperate to test and I'm only 3dp5dt. Had some bleeding this morning so clinic have told me to increase the progesterone and it should settle down. Fingers crossed.xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - Tomorrow is a new day, I'm sure you will feel better after a good nights sleep. I go in for my pill scan next week. I can't wait to get started, it's been slow progress since September for me!

*djjim22* - I would be desperate to test too. Hope your bleeding settles down.

xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks guys, 
Faye, I know it's a setback but I will get there Hun, did the clinic give u any reason as to why they declined you? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Bless u Faye, feel for u Hun, must be so frustrating! Don't worry u will get there
Feels weird If I am honest, my partner has hidden all the tests! He says not a day before the 2 weeks! That is defo not going to happen! I am thinking maybe a week! :/ really hope they are going strong, xx


----------



## Fay2410

I don't think I would wait the 2 weeks either! I'm already going crazy God help me when/if I get to the pupo stage!! Haha  

Xx


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* If I am ever lucky enough to get to pupo I won't be able to wait 2 weeks. Do you think you will test before then?

x


----------



## kezzywoo

Defo Hun, gonna be reaching for the tests within a week I reckon!  xx


----------



## trina123

Good luck kezza fay you will be matchef soon good luck on the scan rags are you at the lister mle how are you djm great news on being pupo afm 13 weeks this week and still stressed lol not going on here as much cos keep seeing things that worry me trying to ralax but it is hard


----------



## Karmas

Oh Fay im sorry hun but im sure as it was picked up so quickly the first time that you wont be waiting long x

Congrats on being PUPO Kezzy, im not sure how you ladies on the 2ww dont test every day!

AFM I had my clinic appointment yesterday at cov with Dr Rina, everything went really well just need to have a few more bloods done the CF screen which only takes 2 weeks to come back and my AMH as well as a couple of others like FBC and Blood type - not sure why they want to do blood type :/ I dont know it lol. No bloods done yesterday or scans but had a good chat with her and she seems lovely, said my PCOS wouldnt be a problem nor would the position of my ovaries! The only downside is it cost me £170! As my GP did a referral as a PRIVATE patient! I did ask her if self funded and private are the same thing and she says it is (Brum say its not and that as a self funded patient you are just paying for the actual treatment but as a private patient you would pay for all the testing etc) 

But she also said that the only other thing we will need to pay for is the AMH test and I have to call up for an appointment with Louise to have my other bloods and scans.


----------



## kezzywoo

Glad it went well Karmas, how did u find the clinic in general? Xx


----------



## rags_83

*trina123* - yes hun I am at Lister. Just waiting to get started. 13 weeks, how exciting. Hopefully you will be able to relax soon.

*kezzywoo* - you are good, I don't even think I could wait a week


----------



## kezzywoo

I have decided to go back to work so hopefully that will take my mind off things,  she says with 6 tests in the bottom of her bag  xx


----------



## Karmas

Kezzy, it was quiet as we went at 6pm so everyone was going home but Dr Rina was lovely she even came out to let us know she would see us in 10mins (ive never had a consultant do that) The clinic was clean which is a change from Brum (it just 'felt' dirty) and she actually spoke to us recommended vitamins - which for the life of me I cant remember, so if you were on Vits any chance of reminding me what they are lol Ive booked the appointment for the bloods and the AMH test scans and swabs (swabs for what I dont know :/ )
Oh and the major issue I have and its going to seem silly is giving up coffee - Im that bad I take my coffee to friends houses as I only drink one specific type and have around 10-15 cups a day oh and they dont do my brand in decafe  a small price to pay but I know its going to be hard ive drunk coffee for over half my life :/ I cant imagine what the side effects will be from trying to give up. Im currently sat here with a rank cup of decafe in my hand


----------



## kezzywoo

Rina is lovely! I was just on folic acid and vitamin c, partner was on zinc and selenium for his sperm! The swabs will be sti checks and bacterial vaginosis. When is your appt then Hun? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Already had all our sti checks but if they want to do them again then thats fine too.
Next Tuesday the 24th,
Im finding the vitamins really expensive so may have to have a look around for them, the appointment isnt with Louise as she is away on holiday this week and wouldnt have been able to book me in until the start of next week and we are away in the start of march and moving house at the same time :/


----------



## kezzywoo

I get mine from savers hun, not sure if u have one local to u? I pay a pound each for a months supply  xx


----------



## Karmas

Nope no savers but we have a couple of cheap cosmetic shops might have to have a look


----------



## bevvy82

Hi everyone, 

know I have already spoken to a couple of you guys that are on this forum (thanks for telling me about this thread Kezzywoo!), just wanted to say hello and introduce myself to you all!

I am currently waiting for my appointment in March at Bourn Hall Clinic in Cambridge for their Egg Sharing scheme. We have had all our preliminary tests done through the fertility centre at the Luton & Dunstable Hospital and they have all been accepted at Bourn Hall. Just had our blood tests (HIV, Hep B and C) done today. So now just a waiting game to see if they say yes or no! 

My situation is that due to cervical cancer, my cervix has pretty much been taken away and whats left is really scarred so there is little chance of getting the OH little swimmers where they need to be. Its been confirmed i will need IVF treatment but due to already having a little boy from a previous relationship, we werent eligible for NHS funding. We looked into Egg sharing as it meant we would get help but because we could also help someone else at the same time which i think is lovely 

Its so nice to talk to people in the same situation so i can get advice and swap stories 

Glad that there seems to be a lot of positive stuff going on with the ladies on the thread !! 

Bev xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Yay welcome bevvy, you will be just fine on here, this is where I started out and it has given me so much support! 
Afm, I am dying to test today! Im only 2dp3dt! I must be mad! I know nothing would show anyway! Having a real negative day, just can't imagine peeing on a stick, and it coming out positive! That has never ever happened ever!!! Losing the will to live, have decided to go back work tomorrow and just do 8 hour shifts as opposed to the normal 15 hours, then I am back uni on Monday so that will be fine just sitting at a desk taking notes. Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Bevvy!! 

Oh Kezzy I would be exactly the same!!! I think I would even be as crazy as to test every day until the positive from the hgc trigger fades and then everyday up until test day  

I've not heard back from the clinic since Monday. I sent 3 emails yesterday asking if my profile had been offered out again but I haven't had a reply back


----------



## Karmas

Hey Bevvy! 

Kezzy you must be going out of your mind hun, I know I would be - sorry hun no advice from me to speed it up either but you should save yourself a little treat everyday for not testing lol Think ill be testing everyday tbh :/


----------



## Karmas

Oh Fay, give them a call hun im sure they just havent read them yet but a phone call will get you answers right away


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Sounds like everyone is making great progress, albeit slowly for some! 

Kezzy, hang in there! Resist the urge to test too early. Says she, who will probably be testing on day 1 (if we ever get there)!

Djjim, not long to go til OTD!!! So exciting! All my fingers are crossed!

AFM, I finally had my pill scan yesterday. Everything looks good to go. Just waiting for my recipient to have a bleed and then I can stop the pill and get started with the rest. Doing a short protocol again, this time with a higher dose of Gonal-F. I'm nervous, have this feeling that something will go wrong. I guess that is normal. Just need to get started now. Any tips for stimming? Hot water bottle?

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for your kind welcomes ladies 

Kezzywoo - I bet its doing your head in! I think i'd prob end up testing every day but then that would drive me mad too so it would be a no win for me. Hopefully work will distract you a bit!  

Fay -  I agree with Karmas, you should defo call the clinic...emails tend to get missed or ignored....if you are on the phone, they cant fob you off. Sorry to hear that your recipient pulled out last minute...how frustrating. Hopefully you get matched again quickly

afm - My appointment at Bourn Hall is still 3 weeks away and time seems to be practically standing still....patience is definitely not my strong point!! but at least my blood tests will be back next week so they will be ready in time to take with me. I HATE waiting aaaarrrghh!!   xx


----------



## bevvy82

Also I just found out that my application for individual funding for NHS paid IVF is going to the panel today so I should find out within two weeks if they are going to let me have funding for IVF. 99.9% sure they will say no but at least ive tried!! x


----------



## bevvy82

can I get some help please ladies!!!

I'm filling out my donor information form and was just wondering what sort of things you all put in the personal description. I'm struggling a little bit as I'm trying to put a bit about me etc. and when I'm writing my achievements, I kind of sound a bit big headed and don't want it to come across that way to potential recipient lol!

HELP!! 

Also, did many of you fill in the goodwill message section? I'm debating whether to fill it in or not as I have no idea what I would write in this bit!!

Thanks   xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I found that hard to bevvy, just be honest Hun, and yeah I did the pen portrait just said my age, hobbies, education abit about family, the fact that we were also trying to conceive and how fantastic egg share was as it gives people a chance who cannot conceive with their own eggs etc etc. must agree though it is hard writing about yourself, I have never liked that :/ 
Thanks guys, I think I am gonna hold out till Tuesday, which will be 8dp3dt, fingers crossed xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Emjay whilst stimming I used hot water bottle whenever I had chance even on the drives to clinic, also protein shakes! I don't know if that worked but out of my 11 eggs this time all of them were mature, never had that before in my previous 2 cycles and the hot water bottle and shakes were the only thing I did different xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Kezzy....I think i must have about 10 attempts at a rough draft so far... my boyfriend said i sounded like i right band camp geek in one of them  

I think that I need to think less about it and just write it as im over analyzing it i think. I just want to get matched up as quick as possible if we get the go ahead and dont want people to look at my profile and reject it for any reason  

xx


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* - What protein shakes did you have? I am worried I will pick the wrong ones.

*bevvy82* - I really stuggled with the pen portrait, my boyfriend did it for me in the end. It was lovely to read. I am still struggling with the good will message if I am honest, I feel like there is so much to say but when it comes to it I just can't get the words out.

x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Rags,

Im glad its not just me that found it hard. My boyfriend has offered to write it for me so i think i will let him have a go! I really havent got a clue about the goodwill message. I guess its because I dont know if its common for recipients to tell their child they were conceived with a donor egg? A few people have said to just say that you wish them a long, healthy happy life and that if the child ever felt like they wanted to contact you they are more than welcome. so im thinking of something like that. 

This whole form makes me feel like i'm writing an autobiography  

xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Rags I brought a huge tub of whey protein, 2scoops with milk and had one everyday xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Djjim how are you doing Hun? I am going out of my mind already and it's only been 3days, are u gonna test tomorrow? Cx


----------



## djjim22

Hi Kezzywoo, yes I think I'm going to test in the morning, even thought OTD isn't until Tues so if it's positive I still won't get excited until then. I found it really hard the first few days but the wait does get easier (just ever so slightly easier!) as the days pass. It is awful though being in limbo and not knowing whether it has worked or not. Hope you're ok.xx


----------



## Fay2410

djjim & Kezzy - good luck to you both!!! Wishing you both get BFP!!!!


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Fay, hope you're well.xx


----------



## rags_83

*djjim22* & *kezzywoo* I have everything crossed for you both 

xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

I'm good thanks! Been horse riding with DS today to take my mind off things and I'm just going to leave the clinic alone to their jobs as me nagging them isn't going to speed things up! They've offeted my profile out again Tuesday and I've had an email back saying it won't be long before I'm matched as they had lots of recipients waiting, some just need a few days / couple of weeks to think about things. 

Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks guys, fingers crossed u get matched quickly Faye! Ooh djjim let us know Hun if u poas tomorrow hunni. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Karmas

Just thought Id pop in and wish you luck Djjim,

Kezzy any symptoms yet hun? Ive heard brazil nuts might help after transfer (double check)

Afm we are just waiting for our bloods, anyone know if im meant to have them on a particular cycle day? I need the AMH, FBC, haemoglobinopathy, blood group and cystic fibrosis. Dr Rina said something about them being done on day 2-5 but im not sure why as I thought the AMH could be done at any time..........thoughts?


----------



## bevvy82

Hey Karmas. 

The AMH can be done anytime. Not sure about the rest. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kezzywoo

No Hun all those Tests can be done anytime, it's usually the gsh that is done on day 2 to day 5 of your cycle! 
Yep I dose myself 5 Brazil nuts a day!  I don't think I have any symptoms yet, I think most of what I am feeling is in my head! Going to test Monday I think! Although that is a week early as otd is not till the 2nd! I am very naughty  
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## djjim22

Karmas - they can definitely be done any day of cycle.

Kezzywoo - I'm the same, think every symptom I think off is just in my head. The only thing I've had on and off most days is period-like pains which although I know isn't necessarily meaning it's on its way but can't help worrying!

Thanks for the good luck messages! So I've done a total of four (yes four!) HPT's since last night. The first three showed extremely faint lines which I wasn't sure weren't just me seeing things, so rushed to superdrug to buy some tests as their own brand's meant to be quite sensitive. Just did the test 15 mins ago and a definite BFP although still faint. Bizarrely though, I just can't feel excited yet! I'm sure this is normal for us IVF people though when it's taken so long to get here. I may feel a bit better when I test on OTD as then it's 'official' isn't it?!xx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim! - congratulations a line is a line!!! Whoo hoo!!! Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats djjim!!! I think that is a very good sign with doing fet you have not done a trigger have u Hun! So pleased for you keep poas and I am sure it will get stronger xxx


----------



## bevvy82

That's great news DJJIM, like Fay says, a line is a line so congrats!! Im sure youll end up doing plenty more tests before youll let yourself believe it!

Kezzy - how you doing with resisting the urge to test?? 

xx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks guys! Yes bevvy I have another three so enough to test each morning until OTD when I have a test to do from clinic. Back to work tomorrow though and worried about over doing it, desperate to go back though as need something to take my mind off things. Hope you're all doing well! Kezzy how many days post transfer will you be if you test on Mon? 7dp2dt?xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I will be 7dp3dt on Monday, I just have a strong feeling it's going to be negative, really cannot imagine seeing a positive line!  I have just done a test lol and it is obviously negative, but at least I know the trigger has gone for sure now. 
Xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh congrats Djjim! A line is a line  but I can understand you not believing it yet im sure it will only get stronger! How may days are you now past ET?

Kezzy at least you know the trigger is gone hun good luck for monday!


----------



## djjim22

Kezzy -  I felt the same, convinced it would be negative. At least now you know the trigger is gone so a positive is definitely a positive when it arrives!xx

Karmas - I'm 7dp5dt so I know it is still early. Will do another in the morning and see if it has gotten darker.xx


----------



## Karmas

I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun, are you doing the OTD at the clinic or at home?


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks djjim, just having a real negative day!  
Karmas, thanks Hun, otd is at home, they wanted me to take a urine sample in but it's a 2 hour drive for us cause we live in Cheshire. So makes more sense to do it at home, I'm so nervous about it. Really have lost faith in this cycle, I don't feel any different! Even testing Monday just seems so fat away, if that's a negative then I will be gutted but really don't think I can wait any longer, how are u Hun? Xx


----------



## Harper14

Congrats Djjm I just logged on to see how you get on but a line is def a line. I was the same I tested at 5dp3dt and because I did to test trigger out I continued to test every day until otd - superdrug and frer are the most sensitive but I was an addict and think I poas for about 2 weeks but I would dec day congrats abd enjoy this moment I think because you never believe it will work it's so overwhelming. Each part of this journey is a hurdle but worth it in the end.

I was so paranoid that in the end I paid for beta bloods they were 50 but it was the only way I could believe and stop poas!

Kezzy sorry you are having a down day it's only normal I felt the same but you need to try and keep positive and busy there is no reason why it won't work - pma hun

X


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Harper, how many weeks are you now? It seems like forever ago when you and the others were all getting their BFP's and I thought it would never happen for me!xx


----------



## Harper14

I am 29 weeks today so in the final trimester woo woo to be honest it has gone really quick hard to believe well have a baby girl in 9 week (I'm having c section at 38 weeks) but it's so lovely to see all you ladies now getting your bfp it gives hope to others.

I always thought the same and especially after our first round failed I never thought it would happen for us but it has and you need to enjoy every min!

I will Prewarn you as nobody did me - the hardest bit is about to come the wait until first scan makes the 2ww seem so easy hence why I booked in for bloods to give me reassurance and break up this wait. I really feel I struggled with that part the most but everything will be fine I'm sure 

Xx


----------



## Karmas

I can 2nd that harper, the first scan wait is the worst in the world more so if you have a history of MC. In fact I dont think you ever stop worrying now once your pg you have a whole life time of worry ahead it just changes a little, worrying about their sleeping, eating, every sniffle etc welcome to the world of your parents lol 

Good luck with the birth Harper x


----------



## Fay2410

djjim - did you do another test today?

How you feeling Kezzy? 

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Not great Hun, cannot get my positive head on at all, I am even doubting weather to test on Monday cause not sure if I can prepare myself for a bfn! How u doing Hun? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Keep your chin up hun!! You only had ET Monday, the negative you had yesterday could very well be because it's too early! I am keeping everything crossed for you! Must be the hardest part the 2ww!!

I'm ok, hoping to get news on a match this week xx


----------



## Karmas

Aw hun we are here for you   you cant be expected to stay positive all the time its a hard thing to go through. Put your feet up and treat yourself to some good chocolates and a movie x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies great news djjim kezzy chin up hun how are things fay haper wow that's quick well afm im almost 14 weeks and first nhs scan tuesday harper is right waiting for scans is the worst we all have bad days i still can't believe it yet lol but ladies all our dreams will come true


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies, go from really positive to super negative! Today has just been a bad day. I am back uni on Monday so this should make the days go quicker! To top it all of me and oh are constantly at each other's throat! Feel like he is offering me no support at all, he has been out the pub a few times this week and it's really got to me. Don't know if I am overreacting just cause I can t join him :/ I officially hate him at present lol. I have took myself off to bed with a Chinese! Feel like such a slob, got my little dog who is my baby lying with me. She is the only thing that is keeping me sane at present!  
Really hope you are matched soon Faye, have u spoken to the clinic?? 
Thanks karmas, you are an absolute star, I have some celebrations in the cupboard from Xmas so I may have to indulge! I swear I am getting bigger by the day, I really cannot stop eating, yesterday I had 4 pot noodles! One after the other! Seriously who eats 4 pot noodles! I didn't really like then either just had a taste for the juice at the end! Very strange! 
Glad everything is going well trina! Good luck for your scan Hun! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Lol sorry Kezzy but I had to laugh at the Pot noodles lol 
Oh we all get that with our OHs ivf treatment or not, the way I see it is we have to do all of this stuff like cutting out caffeine (huge pain in my ass atm so ive made my oh give it up too!) and self injecting etc so the least they can do it allow us to let of some steam now and again  and there is no better time for a chinese it was new yr the other day  well that was my excuse


----------



## Fay2410

Hope your feeling better after a good munch Kezzy! I went ahead and ordered an Indian after reading your post! Haha! I did want a Chinese but our local Chinese was closed for chinese new yesar! Hope you and OH are ok now? Your both under a lot of pressure. Glad you've for your little doggy to cuddle up too! I Love dogs but am not allowed one, DH is allergic to fur

I've had an email from the clinic saying the process can take a few weeks even a month or two. Although they have a huge list if recipients they say they can only approach one at a time and they can then want a few days or weeks even to decide. 
I do feel a little mislead as I have emails from the clinic at the start that said I would be matched within 7-10 days and they even said the 10 days would be worse case scenario - well I am now 16 days in!! I'm trying to leave them alone as I know their getting really fed up with me chasing them every other day. 
I'm back to work tomorrow after taking a week off as DS wasn't very well, I only started the job in Seotember last year so worried sick I may get sacked.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## kezzywoo

I know, had another 2 today, got my oh to hide them from me! I know he is just really peeing my off ATM, he irritates me just to look at him! I am so awful arnt I! One minute I look at him and think awwww I do love him, the next I want to walk right over and slap him! It must be these progesterone messing with my head!  
Just wanted to ask does anyone agree that I should test tomorrow? I don't think I will be able to resist but just so frightened if it's bfn! 
Keep in there case Faye! Really hoping it's not much longer for you, the wait to be matched is nearly as bad as the two week wait! It only took me under a week but I as soon as my characteristics were offered out I was on edge, really wanted it to hurry up! Lol , what do you do for a job Hun?  My Job has been so unsupportive throughout all this, my manager will not do anything to help, find it shocking really! Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Kezzy! Injave to be honest if it was me I'd test tomorrow but you must be prepared that you could get a false negative as it will still be earlier than your Suisse to test...I really feel for you! I would be going crazy! I'm an Account Manager for a steel stockholder. I work in an office full of men and their not the nicest bunch of people to be honest, they can be very *****y! I have read that you can't get fired for one off for a dependent, will let you know tomorrow! Lol! Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Hun, gonna do one tomorrow, just to see  don't think I would of been able to resist it! It's like it's calling my name . Ooh that sounds lovely, NOT! Would not fancy that a bunch of *****y men! Good luck for tomorroow Hun, what a god awful place if they do that for having time off under them circumstances! Btw! What a lovely picture! Love your hair!  xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Hun, gonna do one tomorrow, just to see  don't think I would of been able to resist it! It's like it's calling my name . Ooh that sounds lovely, NOT! Would not fancy that a bunch of *****y men! Good luck for tomorroow Hun, what a god awful place if they do that for having time off under them circumstances! Btw! What a lovely picture! Love your hair!  xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Hun, gonna do one tomorrow, just to see  don't think I would of been able to resist it! It's like it's calling my name . Ooh that sounds lovely, NOT! Would not fancy that a bunch of *****y men! Good luck for tomorroow Hun, what a god awful place if they do that for having time off under them circumstances! Btw! What a lovely picture! Love your hair!  xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Ooops don't know how I managed that  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck hun!   You get a BFP!!! 

Thank you hun! I'm brunette naturally! Lol! 

I don't plan on staying there forever so they'd be doing me a favour sacking me, it's just very good money and I get a company car, free fuel etc ....I used to work for a competitor then got head hunted hence why I moved but regret it so bad! Never mind hopefully I can be a full time house wife and mum if everything goes to plan! Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Really I am brunette? How did u get it so red? I dyed mine red once before and it faded so quick!  bless you, it's one of them if it's good money and free car etc but if your not happy then it's really not worth it! Which clinic are u at Hun? 
I am gonna test in the morning all being well, oh does not go to work till 8 so gonna have to hold my first wee until the door has slammed behind him. He would kill me if he knew! Scared, I know it's gonna be a bfn but feel like I need to do it, gives me abit more control over the situation. Xx


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* I will test early if I get to 2ww & my OH agrees so just fingers crossed I get there. I will be thinking of you tomorrow hun  BFP.

I am nervous about work finding out, I really don't want to tell my boss as she is really friendly with a lady at work who is friends with a family friend & I am worried she might tell her. I don't know what to do for the best

x


----------



## Fay2410

It's called Bordeaux and the beand is crazy colour...it last around 24 washes but it's very messy! I have lots of expensive Egyptian cotton pillow cases ruined!! Haha! 

My DH wouldnt be happy with me testing early either, after my first miscarriage with him when I had tubes I went crazy!! Testing everyday!!! In a way I'm glad I have no tubes because it's stopped me bring a poas maniac!  

I hope you get a positive I really do! 

Also lovely pic of you also xx


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry about spelling mistakes, I'm on my phone and I'm sure this thing has a mind of its own!! 

Rags any news on treatment date? I'm also worried about telling work .... Not sure if they'd understand 

Xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - I am going in for the pill scan tomorrow so should get started this week. I know it's sad but I feel nervous about going in tomorrow. I think once the scan is out of the way and I get the drugs I will feel better as it will then feel like it's actually happening. My last match pulled out at the last minute so think that might be why I feel a tad nervous.

I do feel for you, the wait to get matched it horrible. Fingers crossed you get matched soon hun x


----------



## Fay2410

Oh how exciting! It's undrrstandable to be nervous after having a set back with your first match pulling out! I'm sure everything eill be fine and you'll soon be on the 2ww!!! 

Thank you! Fingers crossed I get a match this week!! Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Just done a test, BFN! No hint of another line I know it is still early but lost all hope now with the cycle, I really think it's game over  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Stay positive hun it is still early! Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Hun, don't think I am gonna test again now! Every time there is a negative and I have done 1000s of tests in my lifetime! Think I will just see what the 2nd brings xxx


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* Don't give up hope hun


----------



## djjim22

Don't give up hope Kezzy it is still very early. How many days since egg collection? I only got first real faint line on 5dp5dt and that was going back to a test hours later which I shouldn't have done as could've been a false positive and then the next day it was just a whisper of a line so that would have been classed as 11 days post ovulation. The test I did the day before those was a definite negative. You're definitely not out of the game yet so get some positivity (and a couple of pot noodles) and restest again in a few days. I've got everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry to butt in but kezzy, i felt the need to...

Dont lose hope, you are testing way too early. Even if you are pregnant, the chances of it showing on a test are really really slim... i too tested at 5dp and the line was really faint, however, on my other cycles, ive tested at 6dp and 7dp both BFN then the next day at 8dp i got a BFP. Technically, you are on 5dp (if transferred at blasto stage, i know yours was transferred at day 3) it really is too early.

X


----------



## Karmas

Oh Kezzy dont give up yet hun those too little embies were fighters so you have to believe they will stick hun come on some pot noodle as Djjim says and try again in a few days if you need to the 2nd is a loooong way of in terms of egg development. Keep your chin up hun im here if you need a rant x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies, you have all been so supportive, I am just convinced that is hasn't worked. Started with af like cramps and white discharge! Sorry for tmi! Just have really lost hope, would anyone suggest retesting in a few days, or should I wait until otd? Thanks again for all your kind words xx


----------



## Karmas

How many days are you past et now? Im not sure how long after fertilisation it would show up normally :/

If I get to the 2ww I dont think ill be able to stop myself poas every day I know its not good for me but im not going to be able to help it so much so that ill prob start stocking up now lol x
AF cramps can also be a sign of pregnancy though hun x


----------



## kezzywoo

7 days past a 3 day transfer I am today Hun, I just think I would have some sort of feeling that it will be positive and I have nothing,  I really don't know If I dare test again, it's actually scared me and I feel like throwing them a over next doors garden  get them out of the house! I have just been feeling really crampy and have noticed some white discharge which is very watery at times! Don't really know what to make of this! Xx


----------



## djjim22

I was the same kezzy, loads of pains for a few days and they still come and go now but milder. It is so disheartening getting a negative result so the sensible side to me would say don't test again until OTD but it is so hard. I have literally tested every day for nearly a week now. Remember some people don't have any symptoms at all, but equally AF type pains and bleeding/discharge can all be very normal.xx


----------



## Bubbles12

In pregnancy, AF and stretching pains are normal, in fact, they are almost expected as is CM.

I wouldnt symptom watch as alot of pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms and side effects from the progesterone.

I am a serial tester, however, i would always advise to wait it out... if not, at least wait until thursday/friday.

X


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks djjim, think I am gonna try and hold out till otd, however do feel that if it's negative then it will be a massive blow! I am just really hoping and praying that this is my time! Don't want to have a 3rd failed ivf!  xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks hope, I am terrible, have started with a pinching pain above my belly button now! Just really don't want af to come. Last time it came 2 days prior to otd! And I was so gutted! Just really want to see that 2nd line! Never seen it before except trigger! Would make me so happy  can I ask, did anyone else feel this negative? Or is it just me? Xx


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy it's too early I tested at 8dp3dt and even then it was only faint and I was one if the lucky ones to get positive so early most don't get a positive until much later.

I know it's so hard but I would leave it a few days then test again at least you will have some faith for a few more days if you keep testing it will torture you 

The negative feeling is completely normal try keeping busy (I know it's easier said than done) what always helped me was thinking of my next step incase it wasn't succesful it was as if I was mentally preparing myself, like I've said before I was so negative from start of last cycle due to how "wrong" it went but in the end it worked and I'm sure it will for you

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Harper, i really am going to wait until otd if I can! It has really set me back seeing that bfn not sure I could take another blow just yet. Thanks again Hun xx


----------



## trina123

Kezzy i really did think it had worked i had bleeding and cramps as well but it happened just stay in that pupo bubble for now hun x afm im having a melt down had pain in my left side all night been up most of the night then had bad dream have a scan this afternoon im so worried part of me doesnt want to go have bad feelings and not showing


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Trina, how many did u transfer and on what day transfer was it? Hope your feeling ok? Xx


----------



## trina123

Im 14 weeks 1 day i did egg share at the lister but im really worried today


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies i was just wondering if you did egg share did you find out if the other lady was successful


----------



## kezzywoo

Did u tests early prior to getting your bfp? I tested yesterday 7dp3dt and got bfn!  I don't think I want to find out Hun unless my cycle is successful, I am sure everything will be fine, can you not get a scan? To give u some reassurance xxx


----------



## rags_83

*trina123* - What time is your scan? I am sure all is ok, keep us posted, I will be thinking of you 

I am just about to start my first treatment and have decided I don't want to know the outcome of the recipient. If I am ever lucky enough to become a Mummy, I will ask the question then.

x


----------



## Karmas

Have to agree I dont think I want to know unless we are successful it will just irritate me selfish I know id be happy for them but then would think well maybe if we had that egg we may have been :/ silly I know but it would still be in the back of my mind

Hope your feeling better soon Trina try not to worry too much hun pain and stretching are normal in the early stages x


afm - went for my amh, fbc and some other bloods scan and swabs at CRM had to post my own blood test :/ never done that before but posted it on the way home

Kezzy when you had to do you SA was it that in that door in the main part of the centre? Dont think we will be able to do ours there if it is.

How are the rest of you ?


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry Karmas, do what where Hun? Don't understand, yeah I posted my amh too  xx


----------



## Harper14

First cycle that was unsuccessful for me I also thought I didn't want to find out but then as the pain eased and I started to think of my next options I did want to know because it determined if there was a problem with my eggs and I believe the fact my recipient for bfp made me decide to try again because if it worked with my eggs for her then it should work for me

But it's a very personal decision 

This time it's been succesful I am not sure about the recipient I was til caught up in my own bubble I did email the clinic but not had a response or chased it figure once baby here I'll press further as I would like to know 

Kezza how you feeling today 
X


----------



## trina123

Hi how are you well im 14 weeks 2 day baby is fine they think the pain might be my kidney as i have issues with that so going to see docter i asked today about the other lady she was unsuccessful felt really bad but hope she can do a fet


----------



## kezzywoo

Ah stupidly done another test this morning! Why am I doing this to myself! Bfn, is is now 9 days post 3dt surely a line would of have appeared by now, xx


----------



## Karmas

Aww Kezzy Im sorry hun I dont know what stages it would show  x but I would give it at least another 2 days - then the eggs would be 14 days old thats when you would normally test 14dpo 

The Semen analysis did you have to produce it at coventry? In that little room off the main part of the clinic  ? 


Good luck today Trina


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear that you had a bfn kezzy  I would still test again in a few days just in case you are still testing a bit early. Keeping my fingers crossed and sending big hugs xx


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* - Sorry you are still getting BFN. Leave it a few more days and try again  

With the nasal spray, did anyone else feel it dripping down the back of your throat? I am concerned I am doing it wrong which is crazy as it's just nasal spray. This IVF journey has turned me into a real worrier, even OH mentioned last night I am over worrying about everything at the moment, trouble is it's not something I feel I can control

x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies, I think it's game over cramps are worse now, and sure I am going to come on any minute!  
Karmas, yeah the door on the left as you walk in that's where oh did sample.
Bevvy, thanks for all your support Hun
Rags, I didn't do the nasal spray so not sure Hun, phone the clinic if u are in doubt chick 
Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Here for you if you need me hun  

xx


----------



## Karmas

Aww hun hang on in there xx 

Hm we might have an issue with doing the SA in there 'together' :/


----------



## kezzywoo

Why is that Hun? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Aw Kezzy I am so sorry it is still a BFN!! But like the others say there is still hope.  With my DS I tested on day AF was due and it was negative, did a test the next day and it was positive!! - Things can change very quickly so don't rule out a positive yet!!    xx

Karmas - Hope your ok and the SA issue can be resolved quickly for you xx

Djjim - How are you feeling?  When do you go for your beta HCG? xx

Rags - How are you finding treatment?  When is EC booked in for you? xx

Trina - So glad to hear the baby is fine, try and take it easy and stop worrying hun, everything will be ok xx

I am still waiting to be matched and getting more and more fed up as the days go on 
I emailed the clinic today, said my profile was sent out to a lady last Thursday, she contacted the clinic Monday with a few questions about treatment - at least she hasn't declined my my profile yet and I keep telling myself the fact that she is questioning treatment plan with the clinic is a good sign!!!     I get matched soon - this waiting is driving me  

xx


----------



## Karmas

Becasue I have to be in the room with him when he produces the sample we have had to ask for a male factor pack condom as he cant erm 'diy' sorry for the TMI but I cant imagine us both being in there and coming out a little red faced with everyone looking at us or even worse 'hearing' us in the clinic could you imagine! 

Aw Fay thats not great   I bet it seems like forever x hopefully this one just wants to run through what will happen etc


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - EC currently booked for 17th March. Nervous and excited.

How's everyone else doing today?

x


----------



## MrsWest2B

Been popping on but not posted for ages- sorry girls 

Was a little worried my cycle was going to be cancelled but- EC was yesterday, 21 eggs so 11 for me and out of those 9 were mature.  We wasn't expectinv the added expensive of ICSI but is just one of those things.  I am ver sore today and glad I got signed off work for a week as definitely would not of been able to go back today. I Have mild OHSS so doing everything in my power to try and stop it getting any worse. Sitting at home waiting for that call today and so nervous! What's everybody else up to?


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - Sorry hun that post made me laugh lol! xx

Rags - That's so soon!! So happy for you, especially after being messed around with being matched!! When do you start stimms? xx

Kezzy - Hope your ok Have you tested agin today hun? Thinking of you xx

Mrs West - Fab result!! Fingers crossed you get good news today!! 

xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - Thanks hun. Starting stimms on Tuesday. Any news from your clinic today?


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Rags - your nearly there then!! 

The clinic emailed me yesterday to sat they emailed the patient to see if she has made a decision. So hopefully we will have a reply back today


----------



## Karmas

Oh Rags thats great news! 

Mrs West thats a healthy amount of eggs! Hope all is well with them today

Sorry Fay but I swear its all true lol Fingers crossed for you today too! 

We are still waiting for results of bloods but I have a house move to keep me busy :/


----------



## Fay2410

Happy Friday ladies!! Looks like I won't know if I have a match today, just had this email back from the clinic:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I’ve just had an email back.  She said they are happy with profile but it has been one of those weeks where they haven’t had the time to sit and make a decision to make sure 100%.  She said she will get back to me asap but they are very keen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok, afm started with brown spotting today so sure it's the start of af, have phoned the clinic and left a message for them to call me back but looks like game over for me!  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Aw Kezzy so sorry hun... have you tested again today?   xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Nope I have managed to stay away from the tests since bfn on Wednesday! Just called the clinic and waiting for a call back! I am on constant knicker watch now, it is only when I wipe but this is how af started on my previous cycles so really not holding out much hope!  xx


----------



## trina123

Kezza do a test brown doesnt mean af i had brown i also had a bleed dont give up yet hun xx


----------



## kezzywoo

What day did u test Hun? I am 11dp3dt, did you have af cramps? X


----------



## trina123

Yes cramping is normal even bleeding can be normal brown means old blood my test date was 9 days after et


----------



## kezzywoo

I am so scared. I just know it's all over this is how my period started last time, on my previous cycle!  did u do a 3dt, or a 5 day? Xx


----------



## trina123

Hun i did a 5 day have they they put you on the right meds cos if it didnt work you period still shouldn't come to after you stop taking the meds thats what I was told if its happened before they need to discuss your meds


----------



## Bubbles12

Your period will still come if on the meds or not. Sometimes, progesterone may delay a period but thousands of ladies come on their period before OTD.

Kezzy, i would suggest, if not a full flow yet, to do another test. The clinic will probably ask you to do another test anyway to be sure.

Xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Kezzy, thinking of you today hun x


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy I am so sorry I would still do another test if full af has not arrived by the weekend, it's such a cruel process

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Kezzy just wondering how you are today? Thinking of you   Xx


----------



## djjim22

Hope things are ok Kezzy. Have you done another test?xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hey ladies, not good, full flow bleeding now! Along with af cramps!  got to test in the morning as that is my otd! But need to let the clinic though, how is everyone? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Ah hun I'm so sorry, feel gutted for you hun!! Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Aw Kezzy, so sorry to hear that. Sending you big hugs.xx


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* - I have been thinking of you all weekend. I am so sorry hun. Sending you big hugs


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy I am so sorry xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks for all your support ladies, u have all been amazing and I will remember you all and keep everything crossed for those with bfps that you have a healthy and happy 9 months, those who are still waiting to start I wish you all the luck in the world, thanks again ladies for all your support over the last 8 months xxx


----------



## Harper14

Kezzy I know it's still very raw and you may not have decided what to do but one peice of valuable advice that was given to me after my failed rounds was to research hidden c test in Greece. I can't say if that's what got us the bfp second time round but there is so much success stories and I changed loads on the next round but it's worth looking in to 

Mail me if you need any advice x


----------



## trina123

Im so sorry hun big hugs to you xx


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - Good luck today for first day of stimms today!! 

Djjim - How are you feeling?  When is your first scan? 

Mrs West - How are you feeling? 

Karmas - Hope your ok? Any news?

AFM - I am still waiting on the same recipient, she has had my profile since the 17th Feb, the clinic have sent her two emails since yesterday morning but she has not got back to them yet.  Last we heard she said she and her husband are very interested and happy with my profile but just needed to sit down and discuss in more depth and she would get back to us very soon - well that was Thursday last week.... feeling very low at the moment and fed up with waiting and relying on other people, I feel like I am harassing the clinic but I just can't help myself


----------



## djjim22

Fay -  I'm not surprised you are feeling fed up. I know it must be a massive decision for the recipient to make but they have had a long time to think it over now. Hopefully you will get some news soon and can finally get started. I definitely think the worst thing about this whole journey is the waiting. It is hard when it is out of your control and you can't do anything to speed them up.

Kezzy - how are you feeling? Thinking about you lots.xx

AFM - I feel really awful as have just phoned in sick for work tonight. Getting crampy pains on and off which I've had since embryo transfer but seem to be getting worse. I know this could be completely normal but just feel I owe it to my little embryo (or embryos!) to take it easy. Feel really bad as I'm not someone who normally rings in sick! Feel headachey, sick and tired but not sure whether these are actual pregnancy symptoms or all in my head! Just can't wait for my scan to make sure everything is ok and find out how many are in there! Still another two weeks!xx


----------



## bethannora

Kezzy- I am so sorry.

Fay - I am sure you will be matched soon. I know it feels like forever, but it will happen 

Djjim - Hoping you are feeling better now? Don't feel guilty for phoning in sick. Like you say, it is a valid reason.

AFM - the clinic phoned today, as my af is due this Friday (6th). They have asked me to pick up the pill from the clinic, and start taking these on the 2nd day of my period (Sunday). They say this is because my recipient isn't going in to the clinic until early next week. Does this mean my cycle will take longer? i.e I won't be starting to DR on day 21? I am so confused. This wasn't mentioned before. they just said I would start down-regging on day 21, and now I am worried it will be delayed again. 

Thanks all,

Bethan x


----------



## Fay2410

YAY!! I have match!! Feel like doing cartwheels around the office!!1 Booked in for my treatment planning next Tuesday morning!!! Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethannora

Fab news Fay! Sounds like we are on a very similar timeline- exciting! x


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - SUPER pleased to hear that. Wonderful news.

*djjim22* - Sorry you are feeling poorly hun. You did the right thing staying home and resting. How are you feeling now?

*kezzywoo* - Thinking of you hun 

AFM - Not good news, clinic called today. There is a delay. I know nothing else other than to wait further instructions. I was due to start injections this evening. I really thought I was past the point of delays. I had everything set up, time off work sorted, OH managed to work his diary so he wasn't traveling on business so I am feeling a little sorry for myself right now  I'm sure I will snap out of it, after all there is nothing I can do about it.

I hope everyone else is doing well

x


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies! 

Bethan - have you had treatment planning? 

Djjim - sorry your bit feeling very well hope your feeling better this evening! Get one to of rest!!

Kezzy - hope your ok? Thinking of you hun 

Can anyone enlighten me on what happens to the treatment planning appointment? 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

We went in last week & filled in all the consent forms etc. it took about 2 hours! My recipient is going in next week to do hers. And then I will have definite dates. Hoping to start on March 27 but will find out for sure soon x


----------



## djjim22

Bethan - thanks, feeling a bit better now, but think I will be off to bed shortly! Not sure about the whole down regging thing and dates as I was on short protocol. Hope someone can answer for you.

Fay - thats is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you that you can get started soon. Roll on Tues morning!

Rags - sorry to hear that. You would think the clinic could have given you some more information rather than having you stressing until you hear more. Hope it isn't too much of a delay.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - sorry to hear about your delay, can you call them today to ask then why? Hope it's not too long for you now! 

Djjim - how are you feeling today? 

Bethan -  how exciting 27th is on a few weeks away!!  Did you have your treatment appointment before you got matched? Or did you go in over the weekend xx


----------



## emamac

Just popped on to say massive congratulations Djjim on your bfp xxx

Sorry to hear your news kezzy xx

Hi everyone else.xx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Emamac! I'm cautiously happy!

Fay - Has the news you've been matched sunk in yet? I bet you are still on cloud nine! I feel awful again today, the pains don't seem as bad but just feeling sick and dizzy. I'm wondering whether my blood pressure is low as I normally have borderline low BP so whenever I'm ill it drops lower. Going to try and make a GP appointment tomorrow to check it. I feel like such a hypochondriac!


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - Sorry you are still feeling poorly, could very well be your blood pressure or could just be the joys of the first trimester.  Hope you feel better soon, try and take it easy and rest!! Not long until your scan either, it's the 18th isn't it! How exciting! 

Yes I am still in my little bubble!! Even woke up this morning at 4am and remembered I had a match and was so excited I got up and ready for work because I couldn't get back to sleep!! Just hoping I will have my EC date next Tuesday now, will be gutted if I don't!  

Does anyone know much about end scratch??  Just wondering if I should give it a go with my first round of IVF? Want to give this my all if that makes sense 

How is everyone else today?

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies! How is everyone? It seems to have gone a little quiet on here...   Hope everyone is ok  

AFM - I am so excited for my treatment planning appointment Tuesday, I have spoken with clinic and apparently have some dates planned for me which they will give me Tuesday and also put me on the pill when AF arrives a week Sunday eek!!!! 

xx


----------



## Karmas

Im away on holiday at the moment but had the results of my swabs back and have a bacterial infection (tmi sorry)  the letter came and stated ' you have a mild infection' I called the clinic right away thinking WTF they must be wrong what the hell is this infection! The lady on the phone said it was nothing to worry about and that its just raised bacteria caused by perfumed soaps and washing too much!! Apparently ive upset the natural balance and need to put it right. How on earth can you get an infection for being too clean! It wont cause an issue with treatment or anything like that but I feel so annoyed! 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - sorry to hear about the infection, I saw something on a tv proramme a few years ago about ladies over cleansing their bits! I still use soap, can't imagine not using it!   Hope they get it sorted soon for you... Hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday! Are you any where nice? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Karmas,

I've had the same thing, they just put me on antibiotics to sort it out. It's nothing to worry about. do you have an appt Tomoz?

Fay- how are you feeling? Still on cloud 9 im betting! 

AFM- I have just had my blood tests results for virology and all fine for both me and the OH. We are just waiting for our appt on Wednesday to see if we can do the egg sharing. Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy82 - Yes it has finally sunk in, been really unwell over the weekend with cough and cold and been up through the night with DS who is also full up with it, have been awake since 2am and I have another 4 hours until I get home from work...  xx

DJjim - How are you feeling this week? xx

I have my treatment planning tomorrow morning  - Does anyone know if they will give me my treatment drugs tomorrow or will I have to go back for them at a later date?  

Rags - Have you heard any more from the clinic about your delay? Hope it gets sorted soon for you xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies sorry have been AWOL for a few days, just been getting my head together, 
Congrats Faye on being matched Hun, is it your treatment planning today? If so good luck let us know how u get on? 
Karmas and bevvy, how are things! Hope your ok
Djjim, when is your scan Hun? 
Xx


----------



## djjim22

Kezzywoo - how are you? Been thinking about you lots. Are you going straight back into treatment or going to take some time out?xxx My scan is a week tomorrow.xx

Fay - how did treatment planning go today? Hope things are good. I'm feeling a bit better, had some bleeding on sat and then spent the whole day sun vomiting so had a terrible weekend but just nauseous now, definitely think the ginger biscuits are helping.

Bevvy - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.

Karmas -  I'd definitely take it as a positive that you're 'too' clean, haha. I've heard of this before something to do with the upsetting the pH I think. At least it won't affect treatment in anyway.


----------



## rags_83

*kezzywoo* Great to have you back hun. You have been on my mind everyday. How are you? 

*Fay2410* - How did it go today? Do you have your dates?

AFM- Still not started & still no news. There are days I feel like it will never happen. Just have to sit tight.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Kezzy - lovely to see you back, been thinking of you xx

Djjim - Sorry to hear you are still feeling rubbish it will pass! Ginger biscuits used to help me with morning sickness!

AFM - Treatment planning went very well, start down regging on the 4th April, baseline scan and hopefully start stimming on the 20th April, EC booked in for 4th May   !! Filled in all the paperwork, was actually at the clinic for 2 and a half hours!! Had repeat blood tests/urine tests done as my EC will be out of the three month window.  Was given suprecur and shown how to inject it   Not looking forward to that!! I wont need to go on the pill as the recipient will be instead!

Does anyone know how to calculate how far you are in your pregnancy when having IVF?? eg - if my cycle is successful, how many weeks would I be 4 weeks after egg collection?

Bethan & rags - any news on your dates?

Fay xx


----------



## djjim22

As far as I'm aware Fay you're two weeks at the date of egg collection, so four weeks post EC you will be 6 weeks pregnant. I think anyway. Glad to hear it went well and you have some dates now to look forward too! After waiting for so long to be matched it must feel like things are happening quickly now!xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks djjim - will let you all know how I get on...I'm so nervous and worried in case they say no to the egg sharing!

Sorry to hear that your still a bit poorly. I lived on gingerbread men during the early stages of pregnancy with my little boy lol...greggs had my 3 gingerbread men ready for me every morning haha

Welcome back Kezzy!!

That's great news fay. So pleased for ya. The injections are the one thing I'll be terrified to do lol 

Xx


----------



## Karmas

Hey guys back from holiday now, picked up the antibiotics still cant believe you can be too clean :/
Welcome back Kezzy been thinking of you xx

Good luck today Bevy

AFM im waiting on the clinic results before we get another appointment going to call them today see if they have my results as its been over a week now so need to also see if they have also got my notes back too. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## emjay02

Hi everyone 

Had my EC on Monday. Only got 7 eggs and chose to donate them all. I know it means I will get another cycle and keep them all, but am gutted to be honest. It has been seven months since our first app at the clinic and have not even got close to a 2ww yet. Just feeling really low, can't imagine  things going our way. 

Anyway, need to try and stay positive for the next cycle. Does anyone know how long I'll have to wait. All the nurse really said was to let them know when AF arrives.

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Xx
mj


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies fay great news on treatment starting djjim i drank ginger tea helped alot still get sickness some days kezza how are you hun have you spoke to thr clinc on next steps emjay sorry to hear that hun but just think next time all the eggs are yours rags any news on the delay hun? Afm saw my midwife today but didnt check the heartbeat was very rushed then paid for a gender scan we are having a little girl


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening all,

Well i had my consultation with the clinic today. I have to go to back to the clinic on friday as the Dr wants to do a mock egg transfer - This is due to there being scarring on my cervix from cancer treatment so they just want to check that they will be able to get the tubes in for EC and ET. The Dr examined me today and says he is 95% sure it should be fine but he just wants to be certain. Also had my screening blood tests done today so pending they come back fine and that the mock ET goes ok on friday, we have the thumbs up for the egg sharing program 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - hope your screening and mock ET goes to plan! I'm sure it will!! 

Emjay - so sorry to hear that, what mg of menopur did they put you on? Not sure about when you would be able to start again, I think I read you have to wait for 2 periods but I may be wrong! Sending big hugs  

Thank you Trina!

I've been told I'll be on 150mg of menopur - just hope it's a high enough dose  

Fay xx


----------



## Karmas

Called the clinic and got my amh results back and they were 29.6 or similar nurse said they were fine as they need to be 7-40! Which I thought was a huge range!

Oh emjay im sorry hun x I think it is 2 periods before starting again too if thats any help

Bevvy so pleased for you hun well done and good luck for the mock x

We now just have to find out when our next appointment is and move house in the process !


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - great news and excellent AMH! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey Karmas, 

That is fab news. So pleased for you! When I was at the clinic they said my AMH results were 29.17 and apparently the optimal range is 28-40. The nurse said that they usually get a good amount of eggs from donors within that range so good news for us both!! 😃 hope the house stuff is not too stressful! Let us know when your next appt is. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies. Hopefully I won't fall at the last hurdle!

Hope everything's going well so far fay 

Sorry to hear your news emjay, hopefully you can start again soon. Big hugs xx

Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks guys, would you believe we move house next week and Im not even close to being ready! Its a nightmare everything is up in the air at the moment but things should settle down after that. 

Im glad to see my AMH is normal I thought it would have been a bit higher than that but ill take what I can get x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Karmas - your AMH is in the optimal range - you cant get a better result than it being within that range 


AFM - So i had my mock ET today and pleased to say it went fine. They managed to insert the tubes with no problems so thats great news for me. Just waiting on the blood results which, if they all come back fine, we will be good to be matched up....i just wish the wait wasnt 4 weeks long! lol x


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy! So pleased for you! Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Bevvy thats great hun well done! At least you know what to expect when it comes to the ET now and you can be prepared 

How are you getting on Fay?


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - waiting on AF now, should be here tomorrow but I have a feeling she'll be late this month. Will start down regging on day 21 of cycle then so the sooner she comes the sooner I can get started!! How are you doing? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks guys. I was soooo nervous yesterday as if they had difficulty with the tubes, that would've been it for us! So I'm really happy. Now it's the 4 week wait that's gonna drive me nuts haha. 

I was expecting it to be painful but didn't feel anything when they inserted the tube so at least I know the ET isn't a painful procedure 

Excited for you that you are about to start everything Fay. Yeah your period will prob be late as it knows you are waiting for it. lovely what our bodies do to us sonetimes lol

Seems really quiet on here lately....hope everyone is doing ok? 
Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bevvy! I know typical!! Bet your happy your moch ET went well! How long until your blood results come back? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

hopefully AF will behave herself and turn up on time lol.

The clinic said it will take up to 4 weeks for the blood test results and the doctor said that if the bloods come back fine, as they have quite a long waiting list for donors, we should be matched up within 4 weeks  xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Not long for you either then! Hope they come back soon!  My bloods came back early, think it was just over 2 weeks! I did call everyother day though as was keen to get started


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah think I'll give it two weeks then be a pest myself and keep calling. Like you, I just wanna get started as soon as I can. When I had my AMH test, they must have considered barring my number co I called them so often to check hahaha x


----------



## Karmas

It is quiet on here lately - im still waiting on my note being transfered, they were meant to get back to me friday but I missed the call, now ive come down with a head cold - thats what I get for visiting my niece and nephew lol
Packing up to move house over the next few days so will give the clinic a ring and let them know about the change of phone number and address so can ask then when the next appointment is. Still trying to find the vitamins for less than £7-8 each! So will get on to that over the next few evenings. 

Really need to get back on track with preparing my body but being on holiday and then packing has thrown me off for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MadameG

Hello lovely ladies, may I join you please?

I'm currently waiting to be matched for egg share after DH's successful sperm retrieval last week (woop!) and, obviously, can't wait to get started. I had all my bloods done a year ago but life got in the way so had to wait until now for the retrieval. 

Hope you are all okay.

MadameG x


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Madameg!! We're at different stages really but everyone is very supportive and it's good to speak to others going through the same journey as you!!

What clinic are you with?

Hope you'll get matched soon! It took me 3 weeks to be matched but I am a little pest and emailed the clinic almost everyday for an update! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi Fay, thanks for the welcome 

I'm at CRGW. I'm resisting the urge to be a pest as it's only been a few days, not quite sure how long till I crack though! Every time I hear my email ping I'm hoping it might be an update.

Amazing that you got matched so quickly - gives me hope! I really should have learnt to be patient after 3 years of ups and downs, but I'm just so excited to finally be at this point xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi MadameG and welcome!

Great news that you are at the point where you are waiting to be matched and that you were able to get a successful retrieval! 

I'm still in the 'limbo' stage at the mo. Just waiting for my blood test results to come back and if they are fine, we will put out for matching! 

From what my doctor said at the clinic I'm with, they is a 4 week Max waiting time to be matched so hopefully yours is the same and it all goes ahead smoothly  xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - I am also with CRGW and I cannot praise them enough! Once you get matched they bring you in, normally the week after to give you treatment planning and dates! I had my planning appointment last week and I have my drugs and needles to start down regging on day 21 of cyle.  I'm booked in for EC on the 4th May. I don't think you will be long waiting for a match, for me that was the hardest part so far, waiting for news!! Now I'm waiting for AF to show up to get started!! Also I know CRGW will freeze your shared eggs and give you treatment of you are not matched in 3 months. Have you had your AMH results back yet? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy - Thank you and I feel for you, that wait was arduous! I think my bloods all came back really quickly, it's just the chromosomes that can take ages sometimes. It's an absolute weight off my shoulders having a successful retrieval, I feel like 'hope' came flooding back into our life  xxx

Fay - I had my amh done last year before the main tests (or was it earlier?!) and it was mid twenties I think. They haven't asked for it to be repeated anyhow. Is it really 3 weeks or did you mean months?? Hopefully there's someone that looks like me already waiting...I think I may turn into a total wimp when I finally get the needles, might have to cajole DH into doing them for me! Hope AF turns up for you soon xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - I meant 3 months - sorry hun  

Karmas - How are you doing? xx

Emjay - Hope you are feeling better than last week hun? Have your clinic mentioned when you can start again?   xx

Djjim - How did the scan go today hun?? xx

AFM - I am now 3 days late and it's driving me craze!! Have heard that a high intake of Vitamin C and 4/5 cups of green tea can jump start your period, I have so far consumed 2000mg of Vitamin C tablets and 2 cups of green tea!! - Feeling rather full right now so not sure if I can manage anymore!!


----------



## djjim22

Sorry for lack of posts lately, just been so sick and tired. I'm afraid I've been guilty of reading and running but following how you are all doing and wishing you all well.

Fay - scan went well today, baby measuring at 7weeks 2 days with a good heartbeat so feeling slightly relieved. When I was waiting for my period to arrive to start treatment someone mentioned a pressure point on your ankle (I think there is one on your hand as well) which is meant to bring it on. Try googling it, it did work for me. Anything is worth a try isn't it.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - Fantastic news for you! Glad everything is ok! Sorry t hear you are still feeling tired and sick, maybe try and take some time off work on the sick and rest up!! Ooh really? I'll try anything to make AF appear - I'm on it, come hear google!!    !!! xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi peeps,

How's everyone getting on?? 

Fay- has AF turned up yet?

Djjim - are you feeling less sicky now?

Karmas - what happening with you ?

AFM - had some of my screening tests back - safe to say I have no STI's lol. Still waiting for chromosome and CF Results which the nurse said could be back by next week. OH had his SA back and the results have improved dramatically - he now has perfectly normal sperm! Yay! That all we know for now 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - fantastic news hun! Yay!!

Still no AF - 6 days late and in gutted! Means I may have to delay my treatment until July as I have a holiday booked for June  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Oh no, what a pain! Bloody typical eh. I hope it turns up soon so you don't have to postpone your treatment!where u off to on your hols? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

I know, I'm really stressed over it. I'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and see if they can do a short protocol Instead. Holiday is in Greece, wish it wasn't booked. Ow though because I realky dont want to delay my treatment 

Hope the rest of your bloods come back soon, mine took around 17 days xx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww bless ya. The prob is when you're stressed, it can delay your periods as well  I was starting I wonder when I would start treatment if my bloods are fine coz I am going on holiday in June as well and I want to get started as soon as poss and don't want to have to wait till after my hols to get started but looks like I will. 
I'm starting to wish I wasn't going either haha. But will be nice to get away and distress  xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

It's hard trying to plan everything to sync in with our lives isn't it? 
I'm feeling a little bit more positive, iv had a long hard think today and if I have to be abroad on my 2ww (if I ever get there) then I'm going to take the risc and fly. I've read there's no evidence it does any harm and lots of ladies go abroad for the tx. I'm going I get the pills from my clinic tomorrow to induce my period just incase it is going to another week! 

How long did your clinic say it would be to get matched hun? You going anywhere nice? Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah I don't think there is any evidence of it being damaging and just think howamy people fly as they don't know they're pregnant and it will be nice to relax somewhere nice and hot whilst you have to wait. Be a nice distraction 

That's good that you can pills to induce your period. Didn't even know you can do that lol 

The clinic said most people are matched up within 4 weeks so I'm hoping that if my results come back quickly, we can get matched quickly...in a ideal world lol. I know you had some issues but how long did it take you to get
Matched up? 

We are off to Minorca. Went to egypt last year but the flight was too much with my little boy. He was good as gold but sprawled out asleep on me both ways and was very uncomfy lol so opting for somewhere nearer this year xxx


----------



## djjim22

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been around for a few days. Still feeling icky but braving going back to work tomorrow. I'm lucky that most of the staff are very supportive and hope they will look after me. If not, I'm prepared to admit defeat and stay off a bit longer, hoping it won't come to that though.

Bevvy - glad to hear some of your bloods are back, the others shouldn't be far behind. Great news on the sperm front! Then hopefully a match will come through quickly! I bet it's great to feel like things are heading in the right direction.

Fay - hope AF arrives soon. It's a bugger isn't it when you're waiting for it to come, knowing that stressing is going to stop it coming, but you just can't help it. Hopefully the clinic will give you something to induce it.

With regards to flying in 2ww, when I had my treatment in November my egg collection was planned for the 17th Nov and I was meant to be flying to New York on the 24th (I'd booked the holiday in the January, way before I had any dates for IVF). The clinic said that it would have been fine even if embryo transfer was on day 5 (which would've been 22nd Nov!) They said as long as I drank plenty of water and walked around regularly on the plane it was ok. In the end I stimmed for longer so egg collection wasn't until 19th, by which point I was panicking as didn't want to cancel my holiday but a day 5 transfer would've been the day I was flying. In the end though the clinic rang to say my progesterone levels were high so it would have to be a freeze all cycle. So to cut a long story short, look forward to your holidays, what better way than to pass the 2ww on a beach with some nice warm weather! (And not traipsing around New York at thanksgiving, haha!)xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, just checking in to say hello and that I am still biding my time waiting for a match (all of one week later  ).

Fay - how annoying that the witch hasn't arrived! Hang in there, it is maddening waiting and knowing that the stress can only prolong it.

Bevvy - glad that your bloods are back and that you're getting closer.

Djjim - hope that you start to feel a bit brighter soon and good luck with going back to work. 

Hope you have all managed to get a little bit of sunshine this weekend xxx


----------



## djjim22

Madame g - hope the match comes soon. It has been a lovely day today hasnt it! I even cut the grass!xx


----------



## Fay2410

bevvy - oh how lovely, I've never been to Minorca or Egypt, we went to Las Vegas and Bulgaria last year (hated Bulgaria). I waited 3 weeks for a match but I pushed And pushed..when I knew my profile was being offered out, I asked the clinic to touch base with the recipient after 5 days to see is she has decided? It is difficult for the clinics as they can't be seen to be coersing someone into accepting you but on the other hand its a horrible wait for the donor. The first lady the offered my profile out to, wanted a week to think about it then she decided she was going to try one last cycle with her own eggs. It also takes time as they don't usually offer your profile out to more than one person at a time as there could be major im problems if two recipient wanted to proceed with you. What will go in your favour is that you have already got a child same as me so you have proven fertility and to carry full term xx

Djjim - good to hear from you, hope you feel better soon and that work isn't toonmuch for you! Try and do lightwr duties and rest as much as possible. Thanks for the info on flying, couldn't agree more with you that it will be a good time to get away and relax!! Xx

Madame - have the clinic offered your profile to anyone yet? Hope you get a match soon! I hated that part of te process! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks djjim and Madameg - hopefully won't have to wait too long for other results and hearing good news! I'm not the most patient person. I want everything yesterday lol

Djjim - sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly. Hopefully it will pass soon. Big hugs. Hope it goes ok with work. If you don't feel up to it, don't push yourself.  

MadameG - hope you get your match soon. Bet your watching your phone waiting for it to ring with the news 

Loved the weather today...wish it would last though eh xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Egypt was lovely and hot but you get harassed so badly as soon as you walk out of your hotel. Plush little boy has blonde hair and blue eyes and the Egyptians wouldnt leave him alone. I had to be quite forceful and rude with them in the end to some of them. I don't think I'd go back again. First time going to Menorca so hopefully will be nice  what part of Greece are you going to?? 

That's good to know about the previous pregnancy thing. Glad you are all go now. Nothing worse than having to wait and then to get the other person pull out last minute. The doctor said bourn hall have a big waiting list so fingers crossed there will be someone waiting. I'm the same as you , I'll be harassing them to keep things moving lol. Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, 
Please could I join you all? 
I have egg shared at the lister twice, one successful and once not.
Im just starting my third cycle, I have me baseline scan today. 
Caz


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Caz,

Welcome to the group!! 

That's fab that you are starting your 3rd cycle. Wish you the best of luck with it all! How are you finding the lister? Did you wait long to get matched up? 
Bev xx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Caz! How wonderful that your have done this before and had success!! Gives us all hope xx

Bevvy - I don't like the sound of Egypt, the only country ive been to that I saw a lot of poverty was Mexico, however I didn't let it spoil our holiday, we really enjoyed Mexico! We're going to Tsvili in Zante, it's supossed to be quiet and lideal for families and couples - I'll let you know.

AFM - have been to the clinic to get tablets to make my AF come as she is now 8 days late!! I'm gutted but after 5 days of northisterone I should get a bleed 2-4 days later so this time next week I should be on my cycle to start Suprecur on day 21!! 

Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Bevvy and Fay

Thank you so much for the welcome

Match times for me 1st cycle 2013 it took 1 day ! 2nd time Nov 2014 7 1/2 weeks and this time it took 5 weeks ( time taken from when all bloods back ) 
I've found the lister brilliant once you get going but the waiting to be matched felt like the longest wait ever ! 

I had my scan this morning and collected my meds, 1 1/2 hour wait at pharmacy ahhhh 
I had my little girl with me too who is 14 months and it was a long wait, I remember them being slow but not that slow! 

Brill that you have a plan when to start  suprecur Fay


----------



## Fay2410

Grrrrrr....... ladies I think I may have been a little hasty by getting these pills to help with my late AF! I am having very mild AF cramps today but have already taken 2 x 5mg tablets and have read that this medication will delay natural cycle until you stop then you get a bleed argghhh!!!! I may have just put an extra week on my cycle just because I have been too impatient!! I give up!!


----------



## bevvy82

I'd love to go to Mexico. I don't think I'd go to egypt again unless it was just me and the OH so we can go to the pyramids lol. 

Haha yeah let me know...we're off to a first choice holiday village so expecting it to be quite loud and full on...little man will love it haha. 

That's good that u got some pills to help AF get a move on. So it means you'll  be able to get started before your holiday??

I spoke to bourn hall today to be a pest. Don't have my other resilta yet but the lab is chasing today so hot told to call back on Wednesday 

Oh dear fay, what a pain! Typical ain't it!! Mother Nature has a lot to answer for! Maybe the cramps are a side effect of the tablets?? 

Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Hi All  

DW and I are going to egg share.  We have our next appointment this week to complete paperwork etc.  Last appointment was all the blood tests etc back on 5th March.  This week we were supposed to be submitting the profile, but the donor coordinator rang us last week and asked us to email it to her sooner; we found out today she's sent it on to a potential recipient and we should know by the end of this week!?!?

We were expecting a long process and lots of waiting, this is all feeling REALLY fast (hence I've been hanging around here all day reading all about it!)

In your experience - what sort of time frame are we looking at?  They have three cycles to sync up (i'm carrying, plus the recipient.)  DW's next period is due around about mid April - are we looking at getting going April or May?  I'm a little confused about the logistics of it all.  I know I can ask the doc when we go in this week but I feel like I need to know everything NOW!


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome SillyWrong - I'm not sure about the other ladies but with me I had initial consultation in Jan, blood results came back 4 weeks later, matched 3 weeks later and a week later brought in for treatment planning.  My Clinic told me that EC is normally 6/7 weeks from the cycle you work off but may be different for you as there are 3 cycles to sync   

Fay xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Sillywrong 
If it helps I was matched 23 Feb started on pill beginning of March ( to sync me and recipient ) 
Had baseline scan today and collected meds 
I start suprecur nasel spray tomorrow for 1 week, then I start injections 
Have EC planned by clinic for Mid April 

Im at the lister 

Hope that helps 😃


----------



## SillyWrong

That's really helpful, thanks  So if we are matched this week (as they are obviously hoping) we could be starting pretty soon!  I start BCP today... it's lovely to be actually 'starting' something in the process!!


----------



## SillyWrong

PS - *Caz*, can I just say how in awe I am of you choosing to have children on your own! Before I met my W I had started to look in to the possibility myself - not sure I would have been brave enough to take the plunge! Best of luck for your cycle


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much Sillywrong 
I have always wanted to be a mum and time was ticking, as soon as I had my girl I knew I needed to try and give her a sibling 
I hope you get moving soon 😃😃


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening ladies,

Hope you're all well!

Fay- How are you getting on with that medication?

Sillywrong - good luck with everything....im at the initial stages of everything at the mo so i cant be of much help to anyone lol

AFM - Got my cystic fibrosis results today and everything is normal....just waiting on the chromosome results which should be back tomoz or thurs hopefully and then as long as thats fine, we're good to go  xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning Bevvy - On day 3 of pills, only 2 to go then AF should be here!! Yay!! 

Good news on the bloods!! Have they mentioned how long it will take to get a match? xx


----------



## Wales81

Morning ladies. 
I haven't been on this thread for a while. I Started the egg share journey in January, but had to have a hydrosalpinx clipped before I could go ahead with anything.  I had the op back in Feb, and after a 4 week wait for my screening tests to come back I found out yesterday they are all clear and  my profile has already been offered out to someone! Now things are officially in motion I feel like I can join in! 

Looking forward to sharing experiences, although admittedly I do find it hard to keep track of posts so please bare with me lol xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales 81 - I was just thinking about you then you appeared!! OOh that's fab news that your bloods are back and even better news that your profile has been offered out!! You could even be cycling with me at this rate!!  

Fay xx


----------



## Wales81

Fay, I couldn't quite believe it when I had the email to say my profile had been offered to a recipient. Things have gone so slow up until now! Very excited indeed! x


----------



## Fay2410

Wales81 - It's all very exciting isn't it!! Hope your AF doesn't play tricks on you like mine, I wish I went on the pill on Feb cycle so I would have had a bleed on the 15th March as expected and I would be starting injections a week Sunday instead of 2 week later.  

I got my treatment planning a week after I got matched so shouldn't be too long for you now!!   xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay & Wales ... hopefully (everything crossed) we'll all be cycling together (except, well, i won't be cycling, my W will .. same difference!) we are at our clinic this arvo so should find out more, but our profile went off to be matched with a recipient a few days ago and all bloods have come back clear... exciting!


----------



## Fay2410

SillyWrong - Good luck today, wouldn't it be great of they told you the recipient has agreed to proceed at the appointment today!!    

AFM - I am half way through my Norethisterone - can't wait until Friday to stop them then get AF to start counting down to day 21!!! 

Wales81 - Did the clinic say how long your potential match needed to decide? 

Fay xx


----------



## Wales81

I was just told it was offered to a recipient yesterday. I've made a deal with myself that if I don't hear anything by Monday morning then I'll ring but not before. I hate nagging people! 

Good luck with the Norethisterone. I took  it last year to delay my AF while I was on hols, and the bleed after it was very heavy. (Prob TMI, sorry!) 

SillyWrong, it would be great if we were all cycling together, the process makes me so nervous it will be nice to have others to talk to xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey ladies,

fay-the Dr I saw said that they tend to match all donors within 4 weeks but said it's usually quicker but didn't give any more info than that. I'm hoping my chromosome test is back this week so we can get moving. I'm sick of waiting now lol. 

Yay. Not long to go and then you can get started. Hope your AF won't be too bad when it shows. Mine came today and I've been in agony and a right grump this evening according to the OH haha 
Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - fingers crossed you will get matched soon, hope you AF settles soon for you! I can't wait for mine! Never ever wanted to see her so bad haha!

Wales 81 - yes good idea, give them until Monday. I kept on and knew I was beinga nuisance but I just could control myself!!  

SillyWrong - how did yu appointment at the clinic go? 

Caz - how are you today? 

Love to all 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Lol Fay...yeah prob the only Time you'll ever say you're looking forward to seeing AF haha. 

I think one of the nurses is getting annoyed with me calling for my test results. She had a right stroppy the phone telling me not to call back for another week. I told her straight that when it cost me £300 so far for consultations etc, I can phone back everyday if I wish. She soon **** up lol. All the others are really lovely!!

Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Bevvy LOL ! Good for you ! You are so right in what you said to her. They know how worried 'we' get waiting and there is no need to talk to you like that.

Sillywrong I hope your appointment went well today 

Wales Hi I'm new here hope to get to know everyone soon 

Fay I hope AF turns up very soon ! 

Omg I hated the waiting to be matched its the worst bit I hope everyone gets matched very very soon 

Afm day 2 of syranel spray, trying to drink lots as the last two cycles this have given me terrible headaches, hoping they stay away 😃


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - your post made me laugh because I am exactly the same lol! Good for you! Glad you put her in her place. It's a very frustrating process to go through so sometimes we are going to call frequently for updates, etc...

Caz - as your a proven donor would you share with us what your AMH is, how many eggs you produces both times, etc - it's all very new to me as my first time and I've been reading other ladies stories to put my mind at ease. I hope you don't kind me asking

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning lovelies,

The other nurses are lovely - they keep telling me to call back daily. Maybe AF was paying this one a visit   I'm just impatient and a worrier! Lol

Talking of AMH's - what was everyone results?? 

Caz- hope you don't get headaches this time round hun

Sillywrong-how did you get on? 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Mine is 38.1 - aged 31 x x


----------



## bevvy82

mine was 29.71 - im 32. they said it was optimal so i am assuming they should be able to get a good collection of eggs xx


----------



## Wales81

Ladies, I'm so excited. My match accepted! I have my treatment planning next week! Yay! 

My AMH was 37.7 and I'm 33 xx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww Wales that amazing news !! So pleased for you!! xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
My AMH is 29 and I'm 31 

1st cycle 12 eggs 
2nd cycle 11 eggs 

I'm really hoping around the same this time 😃

Both cycles my recipients have been successful 

I've had one positive cycle and one negative 😄


----------



## Fay2410

Wales 81 - Yay! So happy for you! At this rate you'll be cycling before me!!! lol! Bet you can't wait to get your dates!! Well done xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

I'm so sorry Wales I didnt read your post earlier! 

Congratulations on the match        
Hope the plan arrives soon 😃


----------



## Wales81

Thank you all! I really didn't expect her to accept the profile. I'm not sure why? When I received the call today I was sure it was because they needed more information from me or something like that. 

Can I ask, I've heard a few people saying about writing a pen picture of yourself, and a letter to any potential children born from the donation. Up until now I have only given basic info. Does everyone get to do this, or does it differ between clinics? 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Wales, 

Everyone does this. You should have received a donor information form where you put your basic info on and there are then spaces (which are optional to complete) to give non identifying information about yourself (job, education, values etc) and then you have a section where you can write a goodwill message to anyone born from your egg donation. 

I would've though that you would have filled this out already tbh?? You should contact your clinic about it 

Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Morning - I was out of the office yesterday, so nice to come back and catch up with you all!

Fay - What is the norethisterone for? I know I used it last year to stop myself from coming on at my wedding! Is it to get your period to start when you want it to so that you can control when you will cycle? My period afterwards was fine, same as usual.

Bevvy - you can ring in for results as much as you like!! Nurses have a hard time though I think and sometimes take it out on the wrong people.

Caz - hope those headaches were only temporary? Do you know why you're having the spray and not the injections? Is it some kind of different protocol (still trying to feel my way around all this new info!)

Wales - I cannot believe you've got a match, that's amazing news! Congratulations, I'm really happy for you! You must be over the moon. We wrote our pen picture last week, it took a few days and a bit of soul searching .. if you need any help with it I don't mind sharing some ideas? Our clinic sent us examples. Have they given you any guidance?

AFM &#8230; the appointment went fine, we came away really excited though not with any 'new' news. The potential recipient hasn't responded yet (they said hopefully by the end of this week - which, er, is TODAY! Will phone later) I was mistaken about all the blood tests being back, they are still only waiting for the chromosome one which apparently they expect to take longer than the others. Should be all back in by next week though. He did say that we _could_  be cycling in April though, if the match is made soon &#8230; c'mon lady, my wife is beautiful, you reeeeally want her eggs!!!

Hope you're all having good days! Happy Friday


----------



## bevvy82

Morning sillywrong,

I am also still waiting for my Chromosome results....how long ago did you have your bloods taken? I'm hoping that will will get matched quickly once that comes back!

I found the donor information form quite difficult to fill out and it took me about a week and several rewrites lol. it was so hard thinking about what to write for someone to potentially read in 18 years time. got there in the end though!

I will keep phoning and harassing them as i am sooooo keen to get moving, hoping that we can get started before my holiday in June.

youre lucky that your profile is being put out before youve got all your results back...our clinic wont move to that stage until they are all back  but i understand why that is.

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning Ladies

SillyWrong - My AF is 2 weeks last, was supposed to be here on the 15th March so asked clinic for pills in case it delayed further, last day of taking them today (well only 2 more pills left) then AF should be here by Monday!! Should start down regging in 3 weeks then - Yay!! xx

Bevvy - Keep chasing them hun!!!!      xx

Wales 81 - When was your last AF, they will either plan your dates around last cycle or next!! You are probably going to be down regging in April     xx

Caz - Thanks for sharing your results!!  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Bet you cant wait now Fay  exciting stuff for you!!

Just called today and results still not back, although it has only been 2 and a bit weeks so im not surprised they arent back. The nurse said today that as soon as they are back, they are ready to get me matched up and to get started. Theyve got a long list of people waiting for donor eggs so shouldnt take too long to get matched hopefully. Just need to put a rocket up the labs **** to get my results sent over lol.

xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Aw .. bad news, the lady our profile went to decided to go with another donor ... it isn't you is it Wales?  I'm only kidding   

I think we had it in our heads that as there is a long waiting list for eggs, matching wouldn't be a problem, but of course, the lady has to choose the right eggs for her, perhaps it was something as simple as the wrong colour eyes or skin type or something.  Anyway, the coordinator has sent our profile off to another lady and has asked for her to let her know by Monday ... so fingers crossed once again!


----------



## Fay2410

SillyWrong - Sorry to hear that hun, I've been there recently, feels like a little set back doesn't it?  But it's not, there is another donor around the corner, promise you!  The lady that they offered my profile out to took almost 2 weeks to say no and that she has decided to give her eggs another go.  I know it is a big decision for them not being able to have a child biologically but like you I though they'd be jumping at the chance to have a donor.      the lady they have offered it to today wants to proceed Monday xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - You crack me up!! How do you do that with the bum?? I want them icons?? xx


----------



## bevvy82

aww sorry to hear that sillywrong, im sure someone else will snap you up 


Haha, i didnt even realise that icon had come up....i just typed the word **** (a-r-s-e) and look what appeared hahaha xxxx


----------



## SillyWrong

ha ha ... loving the **** (totally just checking if it works for me too!)


----------



## bevvy82

haha

everybody shake their **** for friday looool


----------



## Fay2410

I see you baby, shaking that ****  xx


----------



## Fay2410

PMSL - Love it!!! **** **** **** **** **** hahaha !! xx


----------



## bevvy82

hahahaha. i wonder what other words will get replaced by pictures loool

its quite hypnotic watching the shaky butt! keeps making me giggle lol xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Look what I have found


----------



## Fay2410

There's a more button under our icons!!!


----------



## bevvy82

Omg there's loads!!    


Lol xx


----------



## Wales81

Bevvy the form I filled in had the non identifying info on it about myself and family health but that was it. I haven't been given any info or guidance about doing the pen picture. In fact, my clinic hasn't mentioned it, I only know about it from this forum. 

Fay, have you done this bit? If so at what point?  I'm on cycle day 3 at the moment so I'm guessing I could be DR in April?! I'm sooo excited even though I hate needles lol. 

Thanks for the congrats SillyWrong! Still in shock! 
I'm celebrating with a pink doughnut and the TV to myself. Rock and Roll! 

Happy Friday everyone else. Hope you all hand a lovely weekend xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thats strange...i got the form to put it all on before i even went to have my blood tests. Maybe your clinic do it differently??

xx


----------



## Wales81

Must do. 

The donor profile was just the basic matching info, and I guess now I have my match I'll be ask to provide the rest. I have my treatment planning on Wednesday so I'll ask about it then xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Sillywrong I'm so sorry to hear your match hasn't happened yet, last cycle I had the same thing happen. It's so disappointing. 
I know it feels personal, but it must be so hard as a recipient to choose. 
Like others said though I was matched pretty quickly afterwards so I really hope that you had good news soon 
I'm not sure why I'm on spray not injections but as I hate injections I'm bloody glad! 
I'm sniffing for a week, then adding injections for 10-14 days ( same as I did last two times but starting on a slighter higher dose than last time ) 


Wales omg I hate needles too, the last blood test I cried in front of my 1 year old 😳
I have to remind myself I am lucky to be cycling so I should be grateful to be doing it. 
I think I'm getting better, I force myself to talk during it! 

Bevvy I also had to wait until all my results were back. They told me to allow 6 weeks, it took about 31/2.
I found writing the letter really really hard, I hope no one ever reads it as I re did it so many times that I probably sound like a nutter, for my next cycle they use the same one ( thank god) 

Faye 
Hope you are ok and AF comes quickly !! 

AFM awake last night with terrible headache, was dreading today's headaches but then none !?!
Waiting for my withdrawal bleed from pill and feeling so stroppy. Not surprising the way this process and these drugs mess with our hormones 😄


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Day 6 of microgynon and still awaiting on the treatment plan and dates, apparently they are waiting on the recipient getting back to them with some dates needless to say I am getting impatient. I am also struggling with my weight still any suggestions to get those last few pounds off fast?


----------



## Fay2410

Wales 81 - with the donor forms I signes so many I can't remember half of them and as for leaving information about yourself I just described my personality and the the things in life I enjoy and I wished the child a healthy and happy life. You will probably start down regging a week before me then - so looks like we'll could be cycling over together  

Miraclebaby - sorry to hear you are still waiting, maybe all the clinic and ask for some indication on dates? As for dieting, when i have felt like I have put a few pounds on I do the grapefruit diet but it's really only a temporary measure as the weight drips off quickly but also returns just as quick. 

Caz - when do you start down regging?

Afm -  took last of my norethisterone last night, they were starting to make me grumpy so glad to see the back of them! Just hope AF turns up soon! 

Fay xx


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

I had EC on Wednesday but still VERY bloated and uncomfortable. I'm not in pain, no twinges from my ovaries, just really uncomfortable & look 4 months pregnant. Does anyone know if it's normal & how long it will take to subside? 

OH is concerned and has asked me to check to see what you all think. 

x


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - sorry hun I don't know as haven't got that far yet. Maybe ring the clinic To be sure xxxx


----------



## trina123

Rags keep drinking water join the cycle buddies page the women on there will help you


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies its been ages since I was on here last.

Kezzy I am so sorry for your negative I hope plans are in place for you to try again.

Djimm so pleased that after all the delays you had that you have had a happy outcome 

Good luck to all of you about to start!.

Rags is there a number you can call and get advise from you clinic on. I developed severe OHSS on my first cycle and ended up in critical care. I kept ringing my clinic and all they said was that if I was able to keep drinking and urinating then I should be ok. Keep drinking lots of water as that's the only thing that will help. It was when I couldn't drink without being sick I had to admit defeat and go to hospital. If you are able to drink ok and aren't in any pain then it probably is just bloating but do ring your clinic if your worried x


----------



## Karmas

Hi Ladies just popping in to say im still here, we have moved house now and everything is everywhere but we are moving back to the 'old house' this week as the new house just isnt right for us luckily for us we are able to go straight back but its been such an upheaval im running on empty me and the dh had a huge row (i mean huge) but I know its just all the stress. As soon as we have moved back in im back on to the clinic again to check if they have the notes from Brum im hoping they are as it means we dont have to repeat the SA its a nightmare trying to do them in that tiny room it just wouldnt work and we live too far away from the clinic to do it at home.............night in a hotel maybe  lol 

Welcome to all you new ladies and welcome back to the old ones


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Fay I had asked for an indication on likely dates because with half term week coming up and having to use annual leave on that and the April rota already being done it will be difficult sorting anymore leave if I need it. All I got told was hopefully recipient will get back to them next week with some dates. I know the recipient needs to have her dates correct but honestly I have been on this train way too long now and now I am matched again I just want to get going. It's been hell I hate not knowing what's going on or when it's going to be happening, working full time and having 3 children it's alot to work around plus I work in MRI so I need to make excuses once I start to not be in the scanning room


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies - still no AF for me, I'm gutted at this rate I am going to have to postpone my treatment as I have a holiday booked and I could even potentially lose my match if I need to delay! AF was due on the 15th March, I've finished five days of norethisterone Friday and was told AF should be here today but no surprise that there's no sign. Has anyone ever had Norethisterone to induce AF? If so how many days after did your AF show? Also had any of you egg shared on a short pritocol? I asked my clinic if I could change from long to short protocol so tx doesn't clash with my holiday but was told no   

Fay xx


----------



## djjim22

Mle83 - thanks, still can't believe it has worked first time! Just praying everything goes well. How many weeks are you now? You mustn't have too long left!

Fay -  I used to take norethisterone as contraceptive pill, not sure whether it is the same dose they use but I used to start period 48-72 hours after last tablet. Hopefully you will see something soon! The waiting is awful. I've got everything crossed AF arrives soon for you.
I did short protocol but think that was because my AMH was low.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - thanks. I really hope so too. Not sure if it's the tablet but I'm very low today, even had a little cry to myself and feel so stupid. Just can't see me ever getting there.

How are you? When is your next scan? 

Xx


----------



## djjim22

I think it's normal to feel down every so often when you're on this rollercoaster and you do just feel like you'll never get there. I had quite a few set backs from having my initial consultation until actual embryo transfer and each time felt like it would never happen. You will get there, and it will be at the right time for everything to fall into place.xxx

I'm still suffering with sickness. Some days after better than others. No more pains or bleeding for a few weeks though so fingers crossed it stays that way. Next scan will be the 12 week one but doubt it will be at 12 weeks as don't see midwife until 10 weeks, then they notify hospital to send out appointment.xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay - sorry to hear you've been down.  Any news? It will happen, waiting is the worst though.  Try not to put your life on hold and trust in it all to happen at the right time. 

AFM ... we've been matched! Coordinator is just gathering up all the relevant dates (cycle dates etc for all three of us) and will come up with some kind of plan for us ... then we'll get started!  She said we'll probably hear from her next week. Eeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - Yay!!!!       

AFM - Still no AF, 3 days after norethisterone, needless to say I am not a happy bunny today   - Have spoke to th clinic via email about dates and at this rate looks like I may have to consider having my treatment after my hols in June - gutted xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Urgh - it's so frustrating.  I think I didn't come on til a good few days after my norethisterone.  What is your cut off date?  When do you have until to come on, in order to cycle before your hols?

If you do have the delay - try to look on the bright side of things - a nice holiday free of worry for a very early pregnancy, something to look forward to after the holiday ... and a late spring/early summer baby!?


----------



## bevvy82

Thats fab news sillywrong....so pleased for you  

aww Fay - how crap, when do you have to come on by to be able to start treatment before your holiday? are you going at the beginning or end of June?

Djjim - sorry to hear your still feeling a bit sicky, but will all be worth it in the end and soon be forgotten about.

AFM- No Chromosome results back yet so im still waiting lol xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I need AF to show up this week, still pushing it fine then!! Hope your Chromosome results come back soon for you!! xx

Djjim - Have you tried ginger tea for the sickness? It should settle in a few weeks, bet you can't wait for the next scan xx

Silly Wrong - You are right it would be nice to get started after hols, but I have had my dates and I have got so excited and week by week I feel it getting delayed by another week and feels like I will never get there!! I think if it came to delaying it and I had new dates I would be fine as I would then know when I am 100% going to start - does that makes sense? xx

Karmas - Lovely to see you back on the thread, so you moved house then moved back to your old house?? How stressful that must have been however probably a very good distraction from the egg sharing journey!! xx

Miraclebaby - Any news on your dates? xx

Rags - How is your bloated tummy today? xx

Caz - Any sign of your withdrawal bleed? xx

Wales 81 - When is your appointment for tx planning - bet you can't wait!! xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is well 

Djimm congratulations 😃

Faye I hope so so much that AF comes in the next few days for you  

Bevvy hope your results are back this week 😃

Sillywrong massive congrats on being matched


----------



## Wales81

SillyWrong great news on your match! Massive congrats. For me, it was the biggest relief so far when I got matched. It finally begins to feel real. 

Fay I'm so gutted for you. I know how you feel. When I was told I'd have to have my tube clipped first I could have cried, this journey seems like delay after delay. I keep telling myself that everything will happen in time, but it won't necessarily be to my time.  

AFM I have my treatment planning Wednesday morning, and I'm a mixture of nervous and excited! 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry hit post to early!! 

Miracle baby I hope you get your dates very soon 

Karmas hi and I hope you get sorted with your move soon and things calm down  for you 

Rags hope you are feeling better 

Hi mle33

Wales hope you are ok 

Afm stressful weekend with my lo, rash and high temp so hospital for 4 hours Saturday, luckily a virus causing rash and chest infection causing temp so anti biotics starting to work today 
First injection starts tomorrow 
Nervous ( hate needles ) but pleased to be onto the next step soon


----------



## Caz242424

Yay Wales just saw your post ! 
Great that you have your plan wed 😃😃


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies for your support. Have had an email from the clinic saying not to get myself worked up, when AF arrives, the clinic will look at dates and maybe another protocol - so feel a little bit better after receiving that email! 

Wales - I bet you cant wait for Wednesday! I was there 2 hours at my treatment planning! Xx

Caz - good luck for tomorrow! Bet you can't wait to get started!! Sorry to here lo been I'll, my DS has been ill over the weekend with a nasty stomach bug, not nice seeing them ill Xx

Fay xx


----------



## Karmas

Fay, yes hun ive moved house and now in the middle of moving back to the 'old' house. Its been a nightmare tbh we have a neighbour from hell at the 'new' house. She is recording us at every given opportunity and has cctv up outside her house pointed towards us! Honestly think the woman needs looking at tbh but I cant live my life looking over my shoulder with all this stress more so considering the ivf! As we have 2 children I swear down if she records my kids Ill shove that cctv camera right up her ****! 

Caz - I hate needles too hun get yourself some emla cream from the chemist its the stuff they use on kids to numb the skin before blood tests, I know its probably not the pain that concerns you (its not with me) but I have found not being able to feel it makes a lot of difference


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much Fay and great news about protocol, easier said then done but try and stay as calm as you can now as I find when I'm stressed my AF is late, Ive just had my withdrawal bleed  3 days later than normal after me stopping pill  so hopefully yours will be here so soon 

OMG thank you  Karmas you are right that might help ! As soon as I feel the needle I get tense and start panicking.  Where in the chemist do you find it ? Do you ask for it or is it in a shelf somewhere ?


----------



## bevvy82

Emla cream is brilliant, I will defo be using it if I get that far!

Just ask at the counter. Costs about £4 a tube xx


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - I have a neighbour like that, cameras everywhere and one pointed out my back garden, I've reported it to the council but nothing has been done. He's a punk  rocker (which I have no problem with) plays music all hours and very very loud! To be fair though after reporting this to local council it has stopped (for now). 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

AF is here whoo hoo!!


----------



## SillyWrong

Thanks all!  it's a massive relief to have that next hurdle jumped!  We're moving in the right direction!

Wales - So exciting to have your planning appointment - you'll be able to finally put real dates on the whole process! 

Caz - good luck with that first needle - let us know how you go with it.  Did you get a practice at your teach?

Karmas - that sounds like a nightmare with the neighbours, why are they doing that!? I don't suppose you're in Manchester are you!?

Fay - I am SO PLEASED for you!  So how long til you get started now then? 

AFM - we had a chat with the coordinator last night and she thinks it's unlikely to be an April cycle - W is due on 15/4 and they want to start DR on day 1 - so they don't think that's enough time to get all three of us synced up  Never mind ... we are away for a weekend in April and have a bit of a party booked in at our at the beginning of May, so at least we'll be able to properly enjoy those!  We have our teach appointment in 2 weeks.


----------



## bevvy82

Awww Fay that's great news. So glad you can finally stop stressing at get started xxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Still no dates on treatment for myself


----------



## Fay2410

Silly Wrong - Sorry to hear you won't be cycling as soon as you wanted, as you say you can enjoy your weekend away and party you have planned!! 

With regards to my dates, I should imagine I will start down regging on the 20th April, with EC likely to be around 20th May, I am just waiting for the clinic to confirm for me

Bevvy - Thank you! Yes I know, no more stress for me, not until 2ww!

Miraclebaby - Sorry you are still waiting, hang in there, when was the last time you spoke to the clinic and asked them? Hope you hear something soon

Wales - Bet you can't wait for tomorrow!! Hope we are cycling together!!

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Got my new dates today!! Egg collection on 18th May!     

Wales 81 - good luck for tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Fay xx


----------



## rags_83

That's brilliant news Fay, I am so pleased for you

x


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you rags - have sent you pm xx


----------



## djjim22

Need to catch up with everyone's news but just wanted to say congratulations Fay! You must be over the moon you finally have a plan. Roll on May 18th!!!!xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Djjim - I am! Just hope nothing else gets in the way now!! Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Karmas and Bevvy thank you so much I got the Emla cream.

I used it tonight for my first injection, huge panic but it went ok and definitely helped a lot not being able to feel it! 
First is the worse for me so pleased it's out the way. 

Faye woohoo       
Brilliant ! AF and dates 😃

Sillywrong sorry your dates are later than expected but good that you have a plan and the teach appointment in 2 weeks should hopefully break up your 'waiting time ' 
I thought that about bloods I had to have done during 'waiting time' 
It's just one wait after another with this 😳

Miraclebaby I really hope you get your plan soon 

Djjim and rags Hi and hope you are both doing well 

Hope I didn't miss anyone and that no one got blown away in the gales today !


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I spoke yesterday to clinic via email and I just keep getting the same response it's almost automated - We are still waiting to hear from your recipient. We will be in touch as soon as we have dates.
Same message now for the last 2 weeks argh!!! why match me to somebody who clearly is not eager to get going??


----------



## Fay2410

Miracle baby - How awful! Can you call and speak to someone higher up in the clinic and ask if they can get you some answers / dates.  I'm with you, you'd think a donor would be rearing to go after having a match for donor eggs!! Crazy!! Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## Caz242424

Miraclebaby it must be so frustrating, I agree with you and Fay that I'm sure the recipient would want to get dates ASAP 
I would also try ringing. 
On my last cycle I had some similar frustrating emails that seemed automated, I started phoning instead, after talking to someone things speeded up a lot. 
Hope you get a better response or a plan very soon


----------



## SillyWrong

Miracle - that's really bad of them - perhaps if you phone them and just calmly explain to them that the waiting (and not knowing really what you're waiting for) is driving you 'round the bend ... just ask them if they can explain to you what the uncertainties are - is the recipient dragging her heels because of something specific (remember they can't give you info, but it would be helpful to know if there was some kind of reason?)  I hope it gets sorted for you quick.  It's a massive thing to happen in your life too and you need to make your plans. 

As for us ... we've been confirmed defo a May/June cycle now, with EC w/c 8th June.  Boo, getting left behind all you lot!! But yay for dates!!


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - Great news that you have dates!! Your not too far behind me chic, 3 weeks after me!! So I guess you start DR arounf the 8th May? xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Well ... hm ... who knows!?  Not so sure our nurse has a complete grasp on all the dates and Doc's orders etc! 

Doc wants DW to start DR on CD2 (nurse couldn't get her head around this at first) because DW's cycles are not completely regular (anywhere from 28-35 days) - her next 2 cycles are due (as well as we can predict them!) 15/4 and 16/5 - if she started DRing 17/5 then I calculate EC to be week commencing 15/6 ... she has given a prediction of 8/6 and we've come to realise there is no use quibbling over dates at the moment, when we don't even know when the blinkin cycle will start anyways ... we know it will be mid May-ish with EC mid June-ish.  

We are trying to be relaxed about it all!


----------



## Wales81

Hi all

SillyWrong so glad you have dates. It really makes all the difference doesn't it?

Caz, where do you get the Emla cream? I am such a baby with needles, it's the only think that's really scaring me about the process. 

Miracle - That's really bad of them. I think they sometimes forget that we are also patients. I have a friend who went through the sharing process and she said that she felt like an afterthought at her clinic with priority care always being with the recipients (although how she knew that I don't know, but she must have had her reasons) Needless to say I didn't go to the same one as her, and luckily haven't experienced that type of attitude. 

AFM, Treatment planning went well and I'm supposed to have egg collection booked in for 18th of May. BUT, everything's happened so quickly that I haven't had the rubella I was supposed to get done yet, so my clinic called this afternoon to say that this could delay treatment. I'm going to try and get in to see the GP tomorrow and pray it doesn't affect my dates   

Hope everyone else is well, I'm trying hard to get to grips with where you're all at in your journeys! xx


----------



## Caz242424

Wales that's so so annoying, weirdly on my first cycle I was screened and clear before ivf for rubella, then whilst 10 weeks or so pregnant had my first bloods done for maternity care and they found I was not immune to rubella... 
I Was supposed to have the vaccine done after the baby was born, I forgot. 
Fast forward 2 years to now, I had bloods done again at clinic. Nothing came up for rubella again.
Makes you think, either it can come and go in bloods.. Or my 'positive' bloods were a mix up and weren't mine at all !?! 
The lovely ladies on here told me about he emla cream, I've just done my second injection and it helps so much not feeling a thing. 
I asked for it behind the counter at boots. It was £4, but they didn't have any of the special plasters that go over it. I got those at a smaller chemist for 50p each. 
Im not sure you need the plasters. I've used them so far. I would thing two normal plasters would be ok but I'm sure someone else on here will know better.
Sillwrong I'm sorry that your dates are so far away. The good news is you have them (ish) I found the waiting was quicker and easier when I had the dates then when I was just waiting to get matched. 
Hope like you say you can relax now for a bit 😃


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I messaged clinic again last night a bit more forceful this time and I did get an explanation, basically the recipients period is late they are bringing her in today for a scan to see whats going on so fingers crossed I should know more today


----------



## Fay2410

Miracle baby - Good for you hun!!! Hopefully you get more info later today!! xx

Wales - Hope you can get the rubella injection sorted soon to cycle with me xx

Caz - How are you doing?? xx

Karmas - Are you settled back into your 'old' house? What is happening with you? When is your next appointment? xx

DJjim - Hope the sickness is settling for you xx

Rags - Has your bloated tummy gone down? xx

SillyWrong - How are you today? xx

Bevvy - Any news from the clinic? xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone out xx

AFM - I am looking forward to having a few days off from work, I've put a countdown app on my phone counting down the days left to start my suprecur, baseline scan, menopur, etc... So sad but very excited  

Is anyone doing anything nice over the Easter break? 

Fay xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Wooohoooo I have dates :

I am in the process of doing your synchronisation and wanted to confirm some dates with you.

-You commenced the pill on 22/3. Please continue taking the pill without a break

-I have booked you in for a pill scan on 14/04 at 1000am with Jaliah.

-At this appointment please bring all your completed and signed consent forms.

-All being well with your and your recipient’s scan you will be instructed when to stop the pill and to commence the Nafarelin nasal spray on 14/4

-Add Menopur 450iu stimulating injections on 21/4

-Re scan and blood test on the 27/4/15 to check follicular growth.

-Subsequent scans will be every 2-3days.

-Egg collection around the 05/5/15 give or take a few days depending on your response, on this day your husband is needed to provide a sperm sample.


----------



## Fay2410

Miracle baby -           
Whoo hoo!!!! Fantastic news!!! So happy for you!!! I'm 13 days behind you so looks like we will also be cycle buddies!! xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I'm so excited I am shaking I   I respond this time and it works, excellent on cycle buddies Fay be nice chatting to somebody else going through the same thing at the same time


----------



## SillyWrong

Excellent news MB!

Hi Fay - thanks for asking! More confusion about dates now from the clinic, received a clinic letter this morning to confirm everything in writing with more conflicting info, so we've now been told we'll be starting DR on CD1, CD2 and CD21!!! Have emailed the clinic to ask for a quick telephone appointment with the doc to clear it all up.  Still remaining relaxed!  (with a little )

We're off to Dublin in ... ooohh, three hours and ten minutes!  Off to see my bro and his Mrs (who is full to bursting with a baby!) First baby of our family so there is excited mania in both our and her families at the moment!  Can't wait - a lovely distraction from our own journey!

I hope everyone has a lovely and restful weekend whatever you're doing


----------



## Fay2410

SillyWrong -  You lucky Dab!! DH & I went to Dublin for my 30th last year and I loved it!!! Have a good trip! Ahh what a nightmare with the confusion, hopefully you will hear back soon to clarify your dates xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

sillywrong have a brilliant trip! Hope they clear up that conflicting start date soon. 😃

Fay brilliant idea with the countdown app, I count it off on my Calander but that's even better 😃

Miraclebaby brilliant news        Also just realised from your post that you are also at the lister. So am I ! 
Be sure to have a hot chocolate next appointment it's really nice now ( different machine to the one I used last time ) lol 
😃 also just noticed your pill scan is my estimated egg collection eeekkkkk 😃

Afm just about to do 3rd menophur injection, fingers crossed 😃


----------



## Karmas

We are finally back 'home' ill be calling coventry on tues to arrange the next appointment they certainly should have all my notes etc back by then if not I really think ill lose it tbh its taken months now. We have no idea whats going on until then

Cant remember who asked but nope not in Manchester we are in Birmingham. 

The 'neighbour' is breaching my human rights by taking away my privacy but the police and the council say there is nothing they can do unless I can prove she is taking videos of us! How the hell am I meant to do that! So now we are back £600 lighter in the bank and stressed to the max I even started drinking coffee again  but im back solely on the decaf now. Feels like again the ivf is on the back burner we have had SO many things go wrong too it just feels like everytime we get anywhere we end up further back than we started.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## sarahj820

Please can anyone offer me some reassurance? We are egg sharing for the first time at the Lister. 

A little background. We had a NHS funded cycle in Oct 2012 and we now have a gorgeous lb. We had FET in Sept 2014 which unfortunately resulted in a bfn and we don't have any frosties left or any money so we are now egg sharing. I hate to admit it but we are purely doing it for financial reasons but I'm glad to be able to help someone else too. 

So I have been stimming for 8 days. EC booked for next mon. Went for scan today and was told we're unlikely to get enough eggs to egg share. We have 5 big ones (around 20) and 4 little ones (around 10). They have told us to think about what we will do if we don't get 8 eggs. 

Can anyone offer any advice or reassurance? Has anyone had this but gone on to get 8 or more eggs? 

TIA x


----------



## k161

Hi Sarah,

I have egg shared with Lister, currently on the 2ww of my third time. We've been in a similar situation to you on the first and third times. There were enough follies to get over the 8 needed but some were just looking too small. This time it was 6 right size and another half a dozen smaller. Like you they said to think through our options if you don't get enough, saying it's not something they want you to have to think about for the first time after having general anaesthetic. On both occasions for us they kept stimming going as long as possible without losing the big ones, even stimming the night of the trigger shot (plus trigger shot can make some tiddlers grow).

In both of our close call occasions we got enough, 12 the first time and 10 the third. Some follicles have 2 eggs in even.

I think they're just covering the bases but it's damn terrifying to hear. I hope you're able to work out which way you'd like to go if the worst happens but I really hope you don't have to tell them your choice. Good luck x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Sarah

Sorry I can't offer much advice - I am on my first ever ivf / egg share cycle. I have read lots of stories where the follicles increase at the last minute so try and stay positive. Some clinics will allow you to keep your eggs FOC If you don't get the 8 and some offer you a free cycle of you have less than 8 but you would need to donate all of the eggs retrieved from the first cycle. 
Can I please ask what your AMH is please and what drugs and dose you have been given to stim? I will keep everything crossed that you get enough eggies   Xxx


----------



## sarahj820

Thank you K161 that is really reassuring. I've heard of other people that have had more eggs collected than the number of follies they have. It does still feel too early as I've still got a week til EC but I think the concern is that 5 are so much further ahead than the others. Thank u tho. How is the 2ww going for u? When is otd? How do u find the lister?

Day, I'm not sure what my AMH was, I know it was on the lower side of normal but they were hapy for me to egg share. Our ivf issues are just male factor so I never in visages having a problem at this stage. I am on nasal spray for DR and 300mg menopur. They said they don't need to change the dose as it's working, there's just not enough follies

Hubby and I have spoke about it and although it's a set back and not what we were hoping for, I think we are going to donate all if we don't get enough and have a free cycle in a few months. I didn't want to have to go through this again as it's having such a huge impact on our family life and my work but I think we need to give it one more try x


----------



## k161

Sarah - I only had ET yesterday so 2ww hasn't gotten too bad yet. I really like the Lister, there have been a few ups and downs with matching taking so long and some problems with timing blood tests but overall I feel they're working as hard as they can to get me pregnant. We went with the donate all idea if it came to it. Are you using a hot water bottle on your stomach and eating loads of protein to help the little ones along?

We were on the same protocol. I've got everything crossed for you. It's a tough journey.


----------



## sarahj820

Oh bless u, 2ww is the worse bit. Hope it goes quickly for u. 
We've had a few communication issues which delayed things and then we finally got started and I was taken into hospital for emergency surgery so had to stop. It took a while to get restarted again and took longer to get matched this time but I've found since starting they have been really good. 
We had our first cycle at Salisbury in Wiltshire and although we thought they were good at the time, the lister were v shocked to hear they did a 2 day transfer on our FET. She basically implied the bfn was inevitable so I feel in safe hands x


----------



## sarahj820

Ps not tried hot water bottle but will give that a go. My diet has been pretty terrible recently due to going up to London so much and working nights but I'm starting on the eggs tonight lol


----------



## bevvy82

Hello all,

Hope everyone is well and had a nice easter!

Glad to see everyone is moving along with their treatments 

AFM im still waiting on my chromosome results. It will be 4 weeks this wednesday but expecting a further delay due to the bank hols. Hopefully they will be back this week as its the only thing im waiting on now!

xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Hope everyone has had a great weekend.

I'm on day 6 of injecting and onto the scan and blood test every other day part
It's great to be doing it but nerve racking too. 
My follicles are a little too small for what they should be at this stage, trying not to worry and just go with he flow. 
What will be will be.


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Hope everyone has had a lovely long weekend! I've been a bit out of the loop for a while, trying to put the Ivf stuff to the back of my mind until we can start again. Yeah, like that's even possible!! Waiting to start the pill again after my next period in a couple of weeks.

SarahJ I just wanted to say I got 7 eggs with my egg share cycle at the LFC last month. Was gutted, but knew that I wasn't going to keep them. 

It was my second cycle and both times round I got the "you need to consider what you will do if you get less than 8" speech. I think it is standard for those who don't have a huge number of eggs mid-way through stimming. I have noticed that certain nurses are able to get the message across in a much more 'positive' way than others. I left the clinic feeling just like you a couple of times. Stressing and worrying about something that is completely out of your control. Do not despair, you are doing everything you can and they will keep you going as long as possible to get the best result. I have read about loads of people who have had a 'late surge', a lot can happen in those last few days before EC! And everyone on here can relate to what you're going through and is rooting for you all the way!

A few people said to me, at various stages during treatment, that some people do better on a "keep all" cycle. Maybe because you're not stressing constantly about not getting enough eggs! At the time I didn't want to hear any of it (so feel free to ignore) but I can say that personally, I am really looking forward to having a full cycle to myself next time. Call me selfish but I think this is probably going to be my best chance and feel I can be a bit more hopeful this time around.

Caz, eeek! So exciting!! You're halfway there! And you're absolutely right, all you can do is go with the flow! Sending loads of positive stimmy vibes your way!

Xxx


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies,

I'm not always on here but I wanted to offer some advice as we've been in that position with follicles but I upped my protein (mostly milk because I can't eat that much meat) and religiously used a hot water bottle and what a difference also the trigger will encourage the smaller ones on. We had 18 on the first round with no problems getting that many but on the second we only had around 6 up to the last few days then I ended with 10 phew but I was still so disappointed as it was only 5 each and only 1 fertilised our odds were horrendous but that one worked and I'm currently 36 weeks pregnant.

The point I'm trying to make is even though I done the exact same protocol etc you never can predict the outcome but you have to keep positive and do what is right for you.

For the record we didn't agree with what to do if the decision was needed whether to keep all or donate, I was of the opinion donate and have free cycle but dh hated to see me go through treatment so he would have wanted to keep and then if they wouldn't allow us to do again to maybe try another clinic......not sure it was as easy as he thought but luckily we didn't have to make that option and I'm sure you will be the same just up the protein and hot water bottle/baths or does wonders

Xx


----------



## sarahj820

Thank you so much that is really helpful. I am drinking lots of milk and had eggs for my dinner last night. I eat a lot of meat anyway. Started with hot water bottle last night and will be doing that religiously 

I initially was devastated by this news but after talking toDH who is much more logical about things. He said it's just a set back, just means we're not going to get preggers this month but in a few months. Yes it's a pain having to take more time off work, travelling backwards and forwards again and having side effects but it will mean we get to keep all our eggs increasing our chances even more and we get a free years freezing

Keeping positive 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## bevvy82

Morning all!

I called the clinic this morning to do my regular 'are my results back yet' and guess what....they were!!! yaaaay!

All my results are fine and the Doctor will be looking at everything this week and so I should get a call to let me know what happens from here....im so excited that we've got the go ahead...thought the day would never arrive lol!

For all the ladies that are further along than me, can you tell me what happened once you got all your test results back - as in what happenes next, time scales etc? 

Hopefully ill be joining you all soon with treatment 

xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Huge congratulations!! Whoo hoo!!        

For me I got my results back on the 6th Feb, matched on the 3rd March, treatment planning on 10th March and should have started DR on 4th April but the old witch was 2 weeks late.  Maybe ask your contact can you start BCP on next cycle, I'm only saying this as I regret not doing it... My AF wouldn't have been so late if I had started this on Feb cycle.. but best check first in case they have a different protocol for you!! 
Have they mentioned how long it will take to get matched? So happy for you!!

xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks chicky  currently shaking my   lol


sorry to sound dumb but what is BCP They told me at an earlier appt that it can take up to 4 weeks to get matched and the burse today said they try and get everyone started asap once the results are back and that things usually move quickly from now on.#

Ive got my hols on 10th June so that will prob delay it I would've thought, even if I do get matched quickly


Hows everything with you? 

xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Can I join you ladies? Used to be on the Lister thread but it has gone quiet it seems. I'm on the 2week wait. i wish this would be more fun, but at least chances are better than trying naturally.

Harper, you're an inspiration, I had two 2 cell embryos transferred on day 2, so soaking up all success stories with day 2 and 3 transfers.

Caz, don't worry, follies are likely to catch and they will keep you stimming until they have the right size.

Bevvy, congratulations! You'll be matched next. It may be really quick or take a bit longer. It took 7 week for me, which is longer than for most. I think it depends on how long the waiting list is at your clinic and who is on it and what they are looking for. I think for me it was my less common hair colour/texture and eye colour combination, Christmas break and that I have limited health history on my biological fathers side, but that's just a guess. You should get your treatment plant shortly after, for me it was a week. I had to chase at that point, because I had my period at that point and if I hadn't started the pill there and then (needs to be started on first few days of cycle), we would have had to wait an entire month to just start the pill. Was on the pill for 4 weeks (you'll most likely be on it for 10-42 days), then after pill scan started down regulation/nasal spray and a week later the injections. Injection take on average 11-12 days and egg collection is a couple of days after maturation shot.


----------



## Fay2410

WHOO HOO **** **** **** **** ****

BCP - Birth Control Pill  

How long are you on hols for hun? xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi bluebell - welcome to the group! good luck for you 2ww...im sure we'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for you.

hopefully I should get matched quickly...Bourne Hall tell me that they have quite a waiting list of people waiting on Donor Eggs so that's a plus.

Thanks Fay - I'm a bit useless with some of these abbreviations haha. Im dreading the pill as I have never been able to stay on it in the past as it makes me feel really nauseous but I guess I will just have to deal with that unless they have another option.

That bootyshake still makes me giggle when I see it haha.

Im only on holiday for one week xxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Lots to catch up on my internet has been down for a few days and only just back on omg what did we do before internet?? lol

Anyway I am 7 days from starting DR and I really cannot wait!! My weight is creeping which is not so good as my BMI is rising again, I pray they do not weigh me again before we start cos this is silly my weight always goes up with hormones currently BCP which is why I opted to be steralized many years ago as contraception was a pain on the weight area... If they weigh me will they cancel at this late stage if I am now too big?? ANyway lets hope not Pill Scan and medication on the 14th


----------



## bevvy82

dont you think how crazy it is that we rely on technology soooooo much these days lol! I get panicky if I ever leave my mobile at home haha.

how exciting that you will be starting soon miracle baby bet you cant wait 

Lets hope they don't cancel on you. Im sure if its only just over they  will allow you to carry on - guess at this late stage you can only wait and see. xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I know, love the bum wiggle too!!! I am only going away for a week too, can't wait now!! I go 8 weeks tomorrow!!  xxx

Miraclebaby - Your one week ahead of me then if you start DR in 7 days!! I am 13 days away from starting my suprecur!! xxx

Bluebell82 - Welcome and congratulations on being pupo!!!  Sending you lots of baby dust!!   
Can I just ask what protocol and drugs you have been on for your egg share cycle and how many eggs you got? xxx


----------



## Harper14

Bluebell good luck on your 2ww I was the same looking for positive stories on the transfer as you always convince yourself the best results are from blastocyst but I went to blast last round and bfn this time day 3 transfer and bfp I believe the sooner they are back in normal environment the better but when you have a lot it's difficult to make the decisionas to which one. The consultant even told me  odds. Were better with day 2 or 3 transfer and I am proof 

Goodluck xx


----------



## Karmas

Well called the clinic and Dr Rina is on holiday for 6 weeks!!!! 6 Bloody weeks! all at once :/ 
Now they are saying 'im pretty low down on the waiting list for sharing'  and telling me all my tests have to be done again including the hubby SA :/ and also how freezing sperm may be a better option for us as it means hubby can get back on his meds and we can have treatment when ever and dont have to rely on him to produce a sample on the day they havent had any notes back from brum apart from a letter from the consultant to say about our history! All of this waiting for nothing, not sure I can keep going like this I swear someone is watching over us and not letting this happen (silly I know) but i dont know anyone else who has had to wait to even try and start ivf let alone actually start 5 yrs is a bloody long time. To top all of that off with moving twice in 2 weeks hubby is ill in bed and been off his meds for 4 days(he isnt meant to stop them abruptly) He was also told that ANOTHER of our family is pregnant and being asked 'aint it about time you had one' wouldnt mind but the couple didnt even want children 2 yr ago at all categorically said no way are we ever having kids when they got married now they already have one and another on the way  thats 10 people around me now that are all carrying/just about to drop/ or have just had a baby! 

ARRRRGGGGHHH give me strength! 


Sorry ladies hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bluebell82

karmas, so sorry, can't believe they are delaying you by 6 weeks and sending you down the waiting list! 
People who don't know about infertility and conceive easily can be cruel. I had someone who found out about our troubles to conceive (who had got pregnant accidentally) advise me that I simply wasn't in the right frame of mind yet. They're not necessarily bad people, they just have no clue.

Fay, I was on 150 IU Gonal-F the first time round and got 12 eggs. I was on 225 IU Merional the second time and got 13 eggs, so 7 for us. 4 of these were not mature, while I had 11 mature eggs on my non-shared cycle. I'm blaming the protocol but tbh that's based on my totally non-scientific opinion. Trigger shot was exactly the same and the number of stimulation days, too. It's possible that it was down to bad luck/cycle variation or maybe recipient had more mature eggs and it wasn't that bad after all.


----------



## bevvy82

Aww karmas, so sorry to hear that. 

I think that's really unfair of them to delay you and to push you down the list when all this is no fault of your own. Can  you complain at all? I would really push them to get things started sooner rather than later. I really feel for you right now xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Can i ask whether you ladies are going to or have had the day 2/3 transfer or day 5 transfer.

My clinic charge £800 for the day 5 transfer but i dont know if it is worth taking the chance on that....The clinic reckon that day 2/3 has a 30% chance of success whereas the day 5 has a 50% chance...dont know if they just say that to get extra money out of ya...

whats everyones views?

xxx


----------



## Harper14

Bevvy please see my previous post regards day transfer. My clinic don't charge any more but there opinion and stats show them that day 3 has larger success the only reason to go to day 5 is if you have lots to chose from but even then I had a perfect cycle first time round lots of blasts and transferred on day 5 but bfn this round transferred a lower quality on day 3 got bfp 

If I was ever to go through this all again I would def push for day 3 but you need to do what's right for you. 

X


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks harper, 

I'm just really not sure on what to do. I guess i should do some research. I know that if we opt for day 5 but the clinic thinks it would be better at day 3, they will transfer then and they will refund us. I just don't want to risk going to day 5 and non survive that far! 

X


----------



## Bluebell82

The two clinics I have been to have the following policy: two embryos developed, they will put them back on day 2, more good looking embryos go to day 3 and if more than two look nice on day 3, phone patient and ask them about going to blastocyst. If you have only two embryos, going to blastocyst culture wouldn't help you, as there's nothing to select, unless you absolutely only want one embryo transferred. I guess what I want to say, depending on how your cycle goes you may not need to make decision. 

Blastocyst culture is a selection mechanism for people who have many embryos. Many embryos is brilliant but raises the question which one to transfer. Looking at them for as long as possible helps with decision. Some embryos that look good on day 3 and would have been transferred will arrest in blastocyst culture and wouldn't have made a baby.

I guess it depends on how your particular cycle goes and whether the extra chance of success is worth the money. There's a small chance that your embryos won't like it in the lab (the fluid and incubator are only approximations of the uterine environment), as Harper is thinking, and very occasionally things may go wrong when the lab technicians change the fluid around the embryos between day 3 and day 5, but in a good embryology lab the risk should be small. 

Our embryos went to blast first cycle (we were lucky that it was included in the NHS funding) and it didn't work, this time I didn't have a choice and got a day 2 transfer.


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks ladies,

I guess I will have to wait and see which option is best at the time. Especially as we know that we are only allowed to have one embryo transferred if it gets to that point. I suppose I will leave it up to fate and the knowledge of the lab scientists and doctors 

Xx


----------



## Harper14

Why are you only allowed one transferred? 

I think you need to see how the cycle goes and make a decision from there, I didn't realise that some clinics charge extra for blast - does your clinic do the embryo scope that could be another option 

Friends of ours used that but went with day 3 transfer although I do have to say they have now ended up with identical twins - it was triplets but sadly they lost one but clearly good embryos were picked and this was after two failed cycles 

X


----------



## bevvy82

I can only have one transferred as my cancer treatment has left me with only a small amount of cervix left and what is left is very weak. So I had an operation to put a permanent stitch put in at the top of my cervix. The doctor doesn't want the risk of babies as it would put too much strain on the stitch and could cause miscarriage or premature labour 

Xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Morning all - i've been away since last week, nice to come back and catch up with you all! No new news for us, waiting waiting waiting!

Karmas - sounds like you're having a nightmare! Sorry about that .. i hope things start to go your way. It was me who asked if you are from Manc - only because you said "I swear down" ... which I thought was just a Manc thing 

Sarah & K161 - I'm a bit shocked about your 'what to do if you don't get enough eggs' dilemma ... what happens if you don't have enough? Our clinic say if we have less than 8 we keep them all and still only pay the sharing cost. They say it's their financial risk, not ours? Does it really differ that much clinic to clinic? Anyway - fingers crossed for both of you on your EC and 2ww

Bevvy - really pleased to see all your tests are back fine now  Really hope your matching happens soon. Perhaps just check with them that they've begun the matching process (i.e. sending out your profile etc?)

Bluebell - Welcome  Hope the 2ww isn't too hard - when's your otd? Everything's crossed for you! Eeeee 

Miracle - I'm sure they can't cancel you if you've put weight on - they've 'invested' in you already by starting yoru treatment.

Regarding 3 or 5 day transfer (I can't believe clinics make you choose and charge differently for the two - the more I read the more I think we've struck gold with our clinic!) I read a book about IVF recently written by an embryologist. She explained it as a running race metaphor: If you had 8 people running a race, you wouldn't want to place a bet until as late as possible to see which is the front runner and likely to 'win' (i.e. more eggs might equal day 5 transfer). If you only had two people running a race (i.e. only a few eggs) you might place your bets earlier as the chances are - either they'll be running at the same pace and there is no clear winner, or it will be clear from the outset that one is outrunning the others. Of course this doesn't mean *always* that lots of eggs = 5 day and few eggs = 3 day ... but it's a good metaphor to think about how they might choose

... of course if we know one thing, it's that we know nothing until it happens!


----------



## Karmas

Lol Sillywrong, Im london born and raised  we moved here to be closer to family x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Just thought I'd jump in my current clinic do not charge for Blastocysts stage but they do charge for ICSI praying we still do not need as can't afford it £770 however my previous clinic do not charge for ICSI but do charge £850 for blastocysts guess it is different from clinic to clinic but I agree it's unfair to charge that I understand the ICSI but unfair on the blastocysts.


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah my clinic dont charge for the ICSI but we dont need that. Its a lot of money but if it doesnt need to go as far as day 5 they will refund us. Defo looks like clinics vary.

well I called the clinic today and spoke to the egg sharing coordinator. She said that they will start looking for a match today and that they are in short supply and quite high demand for people with my characteristics so i should get matched pretty quickly. 

I told them I was going on Holiday on 10th June so she said that if i didnt mind taking the meds whilst im on holiday they will start down regging n stuff once im matched and then start the treatment as soon i get back.

Im starting to get quite excited now  xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 


Yay To getting going Bevvy 

With regards to which day transfer 

My first cycle I  only transfered 1 day 5 blast and got pregnant with my little girl 
Second time I again only transfered  1 day 5 blast and BFN so as you have said be guided by your doctors, embryologists etc. 

Had another scan today 
Follicles still too small  next scan Friday 
Hoping for improvement


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy! Fantastic news! Whoo hoo!!! I'll even throw in a bum wiggle for you **** **** **** 

My clinic charge £700 for icsi but dont charge to go to blast. They are also using embryo glue and this is also free of charge. I have also heard that my clinic only transfer 5 day blasts - not sure if this is true though, will need to check 

Hope everyone else is ok? On my phone so sorry for lack of personals! 

Afm - I am 11 sleeps away from DR!!!! Eek!! Can't wait!!! So excited to start but nervous at the same time that it won't work   xx


----------



## Harper14

One thing this thread is showing is how much clinics differ in prices/additional charges and hopefully anyone reading this thread at the early stages will research the costs

Makes me realise we were so lucky as everything was included, scratch, blastocyst, embryo glue, icsi the only thing they charge for is freezing but judging from this some clinics may not even charge for that 

X


----------



## Karmas

Our clinic charge 550 for ICIS Blast is free

AFM They are now saying it may be a better option for us to freeze HB sperm!!! After 2 yrs of him being off his meds they NOW say oh why not freeze the sperm!!! If thats the case he could have gone back on them !! So annoyed 

So throw it at me ladies whats the deal and the risks with frozen sperm are our chances the same? Spoke to andrology today and left a message waiting for a call back x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for the support ladies! and appreciate the **** wiggle Fay hehe

Sorry to hear you are still facing hurdles with the clinic...unfortunately i am a bit clueless about the sperm freezing, i think like with anything (from what the doctor said about freezing eggs), quality deteriorates on anything that is frozen after so long but thats after a few years i think?? like i say tho...im not sure at all.

Defo shows how different the clinics are. Although a lot of the places you guys go to see to charge for ICSI and not Blasto. The clinics will prob see whats the easiest way of making money and then charge lol xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas,

With frozen sperm, it will just meant that you will have to have ICSI instead of the normal conventional IVF procedure as quality can be affected. Its really nothing to worry about in regards to quality mind as ICSI means they will pick out the best looking sperm.

At coventry, ICSI costs around £515.

Good luck xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Sillywrong. Odt is Wednesday in a week. I'm somewhat nervous to say the least, but work has started again and keeps me occupied.

Caz, hope your follies get into gear any second now. Go follicles, go!

In think fertilisation rates can be a little lower with ICSI compared to IVF, but not that much. Karmas, if HB feels better when taking his meds, it may be worthwhile opting for frozen sperm. I don't think frozen samples get worse with time, but the freezing and the thawing are somewhat stressful, no matter if it's sperm, embryos or eggs.

Fay, who hoo! Don't worry, I think you have a good chance of success. You already have kids (right?). I'm sometimes scared that IVF won't work for me, because one of the essential things, that IVF can't fix, is broken. Like we can't make good embryos (despite the tests saying wencan) or my uterus just isn't working. The wonders of unexplained primary infertility.


----------



## Karmas

Thanks ladies I was woken up my the egg sharing nurse asking why Brum had not faxed over my results but have sent a letter instead! Why on earth they would not give them my results is beyond me! I think im going to also have to get a referral from my GP about the sperm freezing as I dont see why he should have to pay for it to be honest his consultant for his medical condition said about having it done about 18m ago so he could go back on his meds and brum said no! 
Also our previous referral to CRM stated we are self funding patients which we are (as we dont qualify for IVF on the nhs) but coventry said that means we have to pay for all our testing! 


Ever feel like its just not supposed to happen


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay - sorry love.  Glad you get to get some space this afternoon - why not take yourself off to M&S and get some nice food and sit in a park with a book or some music on ... or, yeah, go sit in a beer garden and get sozzled!  Treat yourself.

I hope whatever it is with your DH can get fixed soon, I hate arguing, it makes me feel so sad.  Try and stay calm and find out what was behind the texts and find out if he can imagine how they might have made you feel.  Try and have a think through everything you said to see if there was anything that might have been hurtful to him, and be brave and be the first to apologise xx


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - Thank you. I will be ok, we haven't argued in a while and just think it has built up day by day! Also been on Norethisterone until a 6 days ago so maybe I am feeling the side effects of them.  

xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay, sorry for ectopics and mc. There's so many things that need to right even if implantation is possible. I'll keep all fingers and toes crossed it'll work for you first time round. i wish sometimes they could guarantee success, so that it doesn't quite feel like a gamble.
Also hope things get back on track soon with DH.


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear you and the OH have had a falling out...im sure he didnt mean what he said, you are both probs quite stressed out with everything thats going on. Make sure he makes it up to you lol. **** just for you lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy -   Bum wiggle cracks me up every time!! We're ok now, I've been a bit stroppy and not totally innocent if I'm honest! It's a tough journey this but we've been through worse and still together so I'm sure we'll keep going! Thank you for the **** xxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

still has my laughing my head off everytime i see it! and to think i came across it by accident haha. glad youre all good now  haha we're women....stroppyiness is totally allowed lol xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Fay glad your feeling a little better, so sorry to read you were down xx 

Karmas I hope everything gets going soon. 

Sillywrong hope your doing ok and not getting too impatient waiting to start 

Bluebell you must stay positive, you can and you will. Xx

Bevvy hope you are feeling more relaxed now the first of the waits is over 

So sorry for anyone I may have missed ( on phone so hard ) 

Afm omg well after my scan wed said follies too small still I was asked ( after blood results ) to really up my menopur. 
Anyway this morning I feel awful and now tonight my tummy is feeling so tender and bloated. 
I hope so much this means action with the follicles. 
Scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - good luck for your scan today!! Hope there's lots of follies for you xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Caz,

Have defo chilled out a bit more knowing that its a case of when treatment starts and not if or what happens if my test results show something...feel a lot happier now 

hopefully upping the dosage has done the trick...if you are feeling quite bloated that's supposed to be a good sign!

Hows everyone doing today...I for one defo have that Friday feeling ****

xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay - glad to hear it's all getting better - it's such a stressful time, you're bound to blow up at one another on occasion, so long as you're on the same team, when push comes to shove 

Caz ... I hope that bloatedness means lots of lovely wee follies ... good luck with your scan, come back and let us know. 

AFM - I'm incredibly bloated today - I think it may be down to the cheese twists I ate this morning (waiting waiting waiting has its side effects too you know!?)


----------



## Fay2410

**** **** ****!! haha!!

Bevvy - Glad your feeling chilled!! For me waiting for a match was the hardest part so far, I was so desperate to get my dates so I could plan my holiday, work, etc, I emailed the clinic every other day until I had a match    ... You won't be far away though Bevvy!

Hope everyone else is o, Caz let us know how the scan goes!!

AFM - I am feeling much better today, back in work and me and DH are good again.  It's going to be a rough month ahead no doubt with major hormone changes coming up!!  I have 10 sleeps until I start DR and 5 weeks Monday to EC!!! I am wishing my life away on this journey!!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

4 days till DR I am getting nervous so worried I will not respond like last time, I have been taking DHEA for the last 4 months hoping that helps and they will have me on Menopur instead of Gonal-F but will still be on the same dosage of 450 the problem being on the high dose is there is no room to increase if needed . I am back to work on Sunday it's going to be a long 12 hr shift as I have been off for the last 2 weeks due to Kids being on Easter hols not sure how I am going to get work to agree to all these dates I am going to need off during this treatment as I don't want to tell them I am having IVF hmmm gonna be interesting. I also work in MRI so once I get pregnant 'IF' then I have issues around going near the scanner room and carrying patients so much to think about as I want to keep it a secret as long as possible...


----------



## bevvy82

I think the worst thing about all this is all the waiting busy feels like everything takes forever to happen. My worst fear was that I was gonna get told no to egg sharing because I just expect bad news lol

Knowing that the will let me down Reg over my hols n stuff ready to start when I get back has just let me relax about it all. I know there's no need to chase everyday as due to my hols, nothing will happen overnight...and I can enjoy my holiday too ok

Glad you're back on top form today Faye!! 
My little boy likes to drop his pants and shake his butt at me so that icon makes me think of him haha

Bet times dragging for you to get everything going! Will soon come round though  

How long did you give the clinic before pestering them about a match?? 

Miracle - it's hard with trying to work around treatment edl when you don't want them to know. Luckily my job is on a temp contract til June so I'm not gonna renew it. They know about all the ivf stuff and getting funny about me having time off for my appts so far so they can stick the job up their **** lol. 

Try and be positive about this cycle. From reading different forums, I've seen that each cycle can end up completely different. Sending lots of good luck and hugs. 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I had my bloods back on the Friday, I emailed Monday asking if they could send my profile out, to which they replied that they didn't have time that day and would do it Tuesday.  The first lady took a week to think about it and declined after deciding to give her own eggs one more time.  I then emailed the following day and asked for them to resend my profile out, again they said they had no time that day but did the following day, the next lady needed some time (7-10 days approx) but she came back and said she wanted to proceed with me!.  The reason I kept nagging my clinic is because DH and I were going to do sperm share instead of ES and we could have a free IVF cylcle and keep all of our eggs, but the clinic were saying egg share would be much quicker and they anticipated I would be matched in less than 7 days so we went along with egg sharing and when the weeks went by I just got so frustrated!....

Miraclebaby - I have the same problem with work, they know nothing and I can't tell them as I have only been here 6 months, I have no contract here and don't even know if I have passed my probation?? It's a very old fashioned company and to top it all off I work in an office full of men, so hardly want to discuss my personal life with them!! I may ask about my probation and if I'm in the clear go on the dick and say I have had minor gynae surgery - I'm sure they won't want to know the ins and outs!!! 

Sillywrong - Forgot to thank you for your kind words yesterday!!  

Fay xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for your kind messages 
Things are looking a bit better, on one side ! 
Not the other ovary  they are still too small
They have said some might catch up.
If I don't get enough I'm going to have to donate all as financially for me it would be tight  but not only that I just don't think it's fair on the recipient. 
Really right about no two cycles being the same 
Last cycle was on 150 menopur right now I'm on 375!!

Ahhhh and to top it off had the worst blood test I thought they would be getting better not worse, and it really HURT! 

Sorry for the moaning me post 

Hope everyone's ok and looking forward to a good weekend


----------



## sarahj820

Hi
Well I had my EC yesterday. I was all prepared to not get the magic 8 and have to donate all my eggs which I was fine with. However it was so much worse! We only got 3 eggs! So I wasn't allowed to donate any! I was/am devastated and do upset! I never ever thought this would happen. I really don't understand why I got so few. Feel so bad for my recipient. It's just not fair.


----------



## Fay2410

Sarah - I am so sorry   What 
protocol and meds were you on hun? What happens to the 3 eggs now? Xx


----------



## sarahj820

I don't really understand the protocols etc as this was our second round. I was on pill for about a month and then nasal spray for DR and menopur 300mg for stims for about 10 days. EC was meant to be mon but my oestrogen levels were rising too much so it was bought forward. 
We keep the 3 eggs but to be honest I would have rather donated them x


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies I'm sorry for the short selfish post but from quickly reading through the last threads I just wanted to offer a glimmer of hope for all of you currently going through this emotional journey as I was there for the last two years and many a time considered giving up due to waiting, bad results, disappointing egg collection, failed cycle then low fertilisation - the list goes on and looking back I don't know how we found the strength to continue. Infact at one point after failed cycle I hit rock bottom and decided I wouldn't out my self through it again and went down the adoption route until one night out with dh and a little too much wine he convinced me we need to persevere and we did!!

I can't believe I am writing this but after a long emotional 3 years of infertility, operations, set backs we welcomed our beautiful daughter freya into the world on Friday and suddenly you realise it was all worth while

Please all keep positive I know it's easy for me to say now but it will work out in the end

Xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Sarah, I'm so sorry for the low number of eggs. It's such a lovely thing of you to think about the recipient. I don't know exactly how it works but I would hope in such a case recipient gets refund (does anyone know if that's true?)... It sounds a bit like clinic didn't get your stimulation right, which is kind of their job. If you had more eggs before then your body can do it, so I'd hope they pick up the cost.
I hope the three eggies you got will get working for you overnight and you get some fertilisation. Fingers crossed.

Harper, congrats to the arrival of your baby girl, it must be wonderful to arrive on the other side! I sometimes fantasise how I will feel and what I will say (been composing my ******** announcement recently ), and it's nice to hear it's as happy as I imagine . I'm also thinking about adoption and child-free living at the same time, though, it's a coping mechanism, I think, a wish to make the difficult time as short as possible.

I'm 11 d post ec, and getting period like cramps. Not holding out much hope to be honest. I know some ladies get cramps and a BFP, but I had this before and my AF has always arrived, so I'm good my with my seasoned experience .


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Quick question not sure if anyone knows the answer or maybe somebody specifically from the Lister clinic? Once I start stims scans/bloods are every 2-3 days what happens if that falls on a sat or sunday do they still scan at the weekend? Curious as it would seem my scan sates would fall on the weekend either 2 days a sat or 3 days a sunday. Thanks


----------



## djjim22

Harper congratulations on the birth of baby Freya! You must be completely over the moon. It doesn't seem like five minutes ago since you were worrying as you only had one embryo. I think you're right, it just proves anything can happen! Enjoy your much deserved daughter.xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi miraclebaby,
I am pretty certain Lister do weekend scans. I was told on a Friday that they might ask me in the following day (didn't happen in the end, because my blood results didn't make it necessary).


----------



## Fairlie0dd

Hello Ladies, 

Lovely reading your stories. We're at the start of our egg sharing journey and it's all a bit surreal. Have been matched with a recipient, all bloods and profile back for both of us. Waiting on recipient to reach day 20 so we can begin Metformin to down regulate. Fingers crossed!
How did you all manage to contain your excitement? I feel like it's all I think about, constantly jibbering on and getting myself too worked up. To others I will say things like "it might not work" but in my head that is not an option!    
Did everyone feel the same way?

We're using donor sperm and this is first attempt at IVF. Nervous!


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Fairlie0dd, welcome. I know how you feel it's all I think about too it's actually driving me nuts. I start DR on Tuesday with the Nasal spray, second cycle for me the first cycle was cancelled due to no response. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Fay2410

Harper - congratulations on the birth of you daughter Freya! You have given us all hope with your wonderful story! 

Sarah - how are you feeling today hun?  

Djjim - was thinking about you the other day, how many weeks are you now? Has the sickness settled a little? 

Fairly0dd - Welcome!! This is my first egg share and ivf attempt and I am also feeling as excited as your are! It's all I think about 24/7! When is day 20 for your recipient then do you know? I start DR a week tomorrow! Eek! Can't wait to start! 

Miraclebaby - not long now! 

Bluebell - when is your OTD? Try and stay positive! Sending you baby dust 
 

Caz - when is your next scan and EC? Hope things change and you get enough eggs for you and recipient 

Sillywrong - how are you hun?

Bevvy - **** - just for you hun!! You looking forward to your hols? 7 weeks Wednesday for me!! Yay! Can't wait to enjoy a wk of sunshine!!! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone!!

AFM - spent the morning spring cleaning, ironing, cooking and an only now sitting down since waking at 7am!!! I'm trying to keep myself busy so the next week goes quickly! I start Suprecur a week tomorrow!! Yay!!

Love to you all 
Fay xx


----------



## djjim22

Fay - things seem to be getting closer for you! I remember how excited it was to finally start treatment after months of waiting. I'm 11 weeks today, still feeling awful, still being sick most days which has a knock on effect making me so tired the next. Hoping it will settle down soon. I'm still so so grateful that I'm in this position though.xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Omg today is the first 12 hr shift since the Easter hols started I am sat at work trying desperatley to keep my frigging eyes open I have no idea how I am going to get through DR and stimms if I am this tired before   I stupidly weighed myself at work shouldn't have done that but sadly scales are tempting being sat by me in the office my weight is gaining fast I always get like this on any hormones and my face is all broke out I look like a pepperoni pizza right now there is no way clinic will go ahead with treatment if they weigh me again and all that hard work for nothing  my BMI is over now!! I did warn them I get like this with the pill I have been on it a month now it's way too long.


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all having a great weekend. Welcome to all the new ladies 

Harper - huge congrats on the safe arrival of baby Freya...hope mummy and baby are doing well 

Fay - **** right back at ya! Sounds like you've been very busy today! Hopefully this week goes quickly for you so you can get started! I cant wait for my holiday. im off to Haven in Weymouth on friday so that will be a nice break away for the weekend and then my 'proper' holiday is in 8 weeks and 3 days (not that im counting hahahaha). will be a lovely break away for you too. 

Djjim - sorry to hear you are still sicky, hopefully that stops soon.

Miracle - Hopefully you will be ok...How far have you gone over the acceptable BMI. Maybe as you told them you get the side effects from the pill, they will be sympathetic and let you continue

Bluebell - Got my fingers crossed that its just the normal cramps expected and not AF. big hugs - stay positive!

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news. I hope that you have success with the eggies you have. sending lots of luck!

Caz- Hope that the other side catches up and you get lots of eggs collected. Think who carries out the blood test determines if it hurts lol. Ive had ones where i dont feel a thing and then other times where i want to punch the person doing the test hahaha.

AFM - Well i've been laid out all weekend, i pulled a muscle and stretched the ligaments in my back and could barely walk. Ended up at the docs who prescribed me Zapain...well i took two tablets and spent the rest of the day feeling nauseous so i wont be taking those again lol. luckily it feels a bit better today. I emailed the clinic friday about my profile being put out for matching but havent had a response yet so will chase again on tuesday.

xxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

By my calculations my BMI is between 32 and 33  it's insane honest I don't even know what to do now I hate hormones. Over the course of my last IVF cycle being on the Pill for 2 months I had gained 2 1/2 stone


----------



## bevvy82

Thats a long time to be put on the pill isnt it

Guess you can talk to the clinic and see what they say or you can just wing it and just play dumb. If they say anything, just say that you did tell them that the pill makes you gain weight and this is what has caused the problem??

Bless ya, you must be getting very stressed about it all. Suppose you can just reassure them that you are eating healthily and aim to get back under the BMI limit once you are able to stop the pill?

xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Well tomorrow is D-Day so we shall find out I plan on playing dumb not bringing up the issue and pray they do not weigh me, will let you all know tomorrow..


----------



## SillyWrong

*Sarah* - I'm so sorry it didn't go to plan, I can imagine it must all have felt heart breaking. How did those three little ones do? Sending you lots of positive vibes.

*Harper* - Gorgeous news! Congratulations. I was just saying over the weekend that you focus so much on the tiny details of the IVF that you almost forget that it will lead to pregnancy and ultimately a baby!

*Bluebell* - try to keep positive, not long til otd now (or you going to have a sneaky early peek?)

*Fairlie0dd* - you're in exactly the same boat as us - F/F couple, first cycle, matched, waiting for cycles to sync so we can start (will probably start DR mid May) Good luck with your journey - it's WELL exciting, the waiting is ANNOYING!!

*Miracle* - good luck for tomorrow! Think light feathery thoughts 

AFM - not much news, DW's AF arrived this morning, made me a bit sad again that we're not starting this month as today would have been day one of DR, but never mind, docs know best ... just means we're on the count down to the next period now! 
Also, DW is taking me to Brussels this weekend for my birthday - she's worked out a schedule that is based entirely around eating and drinking - it'll be our last hurrah before getting our sensible parent heads on! Woop!


----------



## rags_83

*Miraclebaby2015* - are you at the Lister? If so, I have never been weighed so I think you will be ok.


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Yes Rags with the Lister, they have never weighed me but did ask me to lose some because of BMI which I did and my GP gave them confirmation and they were then happy to proceed with matching but I have gained it back and panicking a little as you can see.


----------



## Bubbles12

miraclebaby,

I wouldnt worry too much. I cycled at the lister and not once did they weigh me. I went on holiday between my initial consultation where i was accepted to when i actually started. I put on weight amd was a little over on my BMI but they didnt question it.

I dont think they will weigh you xx


----------



## rags_83

*Miraclebaby2015* - I agree with *Hope84*, I really don't think they will weigh you but can totally understand your concern.


----------



## Bluebell82

Miraclebaby. The only time I was weighed at Lister was just before my egg collection to determine the exact amount of drugs to knock me out safely. I bet at that point they are not going to cancel your cycle! Hope it'll go well for you tomorrow.

SillyWrong. I've thought about peeking and decided to stay in pupo bubble until odt. I might even delay, as I have a superimportant deadline at work on Wednesday noon, so might test I in the evening. AF has not really announced her appearance, yet, and cramps have subsided, so I guess there's hope.


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Miracle baby please don't worry, I'm at the lister and I have put on a lot of weight after my last failed cycle and they have never weighed me. Xx
Also I had scans and bloods done on Saturday and bank holiday Monday too so it's fine at the weekend. Good luck for tomorrow Xx

Sarah so sorry xxx

Harper massive congratulations 😃

Hope! How are you and how is your pregnancy going? 

Bluebell not long to wait now, everything crossed for you xx

Fairlie welcome 😃

Bevvy poor you xx I've had sciatica all weekend and that's bad enough I really hope your feeling a bit better and that your clinic contact you soon 

Djimm 11 weeks ! Amazing 
Really hope your feeling better soon though xx

Fay hope your ok, only a week until you start, it's getting closer 😃

Hope I haven't missed anyone 😃

Afm scan today looked a bit better just have to wait and see as I'm triggering tonight for EC wed 😃


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi caz,

Pregnancy is going great thanks... im nearly 30 weeks but sooooo impatient...

Ive been keeping my eye out for you and fingers crossed you have a successful cycle this time xxx


----------



## djjim22

Caz - EC tomorrow! Fingers crossed you get some lovely eggs.

Miraclebaby - hope appointment goes well today. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - Good luck for your appointment today!!

Bevvy - Any news on a match?

Caz - Good luck for tomorrow!! Hope you get lots of eggs!!

Hope84 - Not long to go for you!!! How exciting!! My DS arrived @ 36 weeks and he was 8lb 5.5 oz (imagine if he'd gone full term) Enjoy your labour, I loved every minute of mine! It's the most wonderful experience you will ever encounter!!

Bluebell - Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy! You are much stronger than me, I can see me being a serial tester when I get to that stage!

Djjim - Sorry to hear that your still suffering with sickness, it should ease off after 12 weeks, have you tried ginger tea and ginger biscuits? Used to help me

SarahJ820 - How are you?  Have you had ET yet?

Rags - How are you? Do you have dates fro your next cycle yet?

Sillywrong - How are you? 

Fairlie0dd - How is the excitement this week?? Hope time goes quickly for you so you can get started!!! I've been exactly the same since January!!!

AFM - 6 More sleeps until I start Suprecur!! Whoo hoo!! Keeping myself extra busy this week because I am just so excited!! 

Love to all 

Fay xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Bad news guys basically I am too fat been cancelled


----------



## Bluebell82

Oh miraclebaby, I'm sorry, this seems so unfair on you. I don't really know what to say else, just so sorry.


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Does anyone know of any clinics that accept BMI over 30 for egg sharing? apart from Herts & Essex?


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - I am so sorry.  Did they say you could re-apply if you got your BMI down?  

Fay x


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - Just an idea for you, my clinic offer free IVF if your husband is willing to sperm share?  We were close to choosing this option but wanted to egg share then as my clinic had a large list of recipients waiting for donors and I wanted to help x


----------



## rags_83

*Miraclebaby2015* - I am really shocked and very sad to hear that. Did they mention the weight issue or did you? It's just they never mentioned weight at all to me so I am surprised. Will they not allow you time to get your BMI under 30 and then start? How much do you need to drop to get your BMI under 30? 

AFM - No news, just waiting for AF which is due 7th May. I can then get back on the pill and get my dates confirmed with the clinic. The wait is the worst part of IVF, don't you think ladies? To pass the time I have lots of nice things planned so plenty to look forward to which might take my mind off things.

I hope all you lovely ladies are well.

x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I never mentioned my weight, I had the scan all was fine to go ahead then got called in by the nurse handed over all my consent forms and she then said no we need to repeat the HIV etc.. and weigh you before we get to the medication. Then it was game over I have to lose the weight again but tbh I am sick of losing weight only to go on the pill and gain it all back. It's unrealistic to keep going like this and not everyone is the perfect size I am short like really small if only I was a foot taller I'd be ok  I just contacted simply fertility they take BMI up to 35 as egg sharer but my AMH is too low for them whatever way I look at it the odds are against me.


----------



## Bubbles12

Im shocked! Never once did they ever weigh me. They just took my word for what i weighed.

I know its disheartening, but you have to try and look at the bigger picture and what you want more. Think of that baby at the end of it and use it as motivation. Before i started this journey, my BMI was 36. I lost 4 stone but between treatments (due to been a piggy) i would easily put on another 1.5 stone only to lose it again. This last cycle, i got to my slimmest yet with a BMI of 28 and that was through slimming world. (Which really is an amazing diet) i was going on holiday less than a month before my treatment started so i made sure i lost an extra stone so i could enjoy my holiday and still be under (a little) with my BMI. Have you thought about losing a little more for when you put on with the pill?  I dont mean to make it sound easy As it wasnt, but the only time i have ever had any motivation to lose weight/quit smoking or save money was for IVF...

You can do this, we are talking less than 2 stone to get you under the BMI limit. xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening ladies,

Hope you are well.

Miracle - Im so sorry that they cancelled your cycle  big hugs. How much weight do you need to lose to get your BMI under 30? Maybe if you could get to a bit lower than 30 then if you do put weight back on with the Pill, you might still be able to stay under 30. Where do you live? I really hope you manage to get all this sorted....Whats your AMH?

Fay - How excited must you be now....less than a week to go before you start!!!

Rags - The waiting game is killing me! Nothing seems to happen quickly :-(

AFM - I contacted the clinic today and was told that Dr Verwood has been off on annual leave and so has not been in to sign my paperwork off for them to put my profile out for matching. apparently he was back today so they were gonna either get him to sort the paperwork today or tomorrow...so hopefully i will be getting off the starting post soon!! lol

xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Bevvy my AMH is 10.2 was 11.2 8 months before so dropping I need to lose about a stone and they have given me a month to do so


----------



## bevvy82

ah i see. Do you have any other clinics near to you that will accept your results? Do you think that you would be able to get down that much in a month? what happens if you are unable to lose a stone, will they just put it back another month or would they say you couldnt do it? xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

No most clinics have a BMI under 30 and want a good AMH of at least 15-20 my local clinic is only down the road but they want BMI between 19-28 which is insane  I am really not sure I can lose it in time but I will certainly try it's so hard to keep motivated when it just feels like it is never going to happen been on this road more than a yr now first cancelled on day 7 not responding well and this one cancelled before I got started


----------



## bevvy82

aww am so sorry to hear you had so much trouble. Try not to lose hope and keep your chin up. I know its a lot easier said that done but please dont beat yourself up about it.

im at the other end of the spectrum to you. my BMI is only just 18, im naturally tall and skinny and i find it so hard to put weight on. Luckily im just ok for the egg sharing. I eat like a horse as it is but am now having to eat more and possibly start having to drink protein shakes to make sure my weight doesnt drop...so i know sort of how you feel, my prob is just the opposite of yours lol! 

Have you tried slimming world or weight watchers or anything? xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Miracle I'm so sorry, this all sounds horrible.  

I really wouldn't recommend any of these diets that tell you you'll loose a big amount of weight in a short amount of time because you aren't necessarily losing fat and you will immediately put it straight back on.  Fad diets are unhealthy.  WW or SW are both great healthy diets which will keep you ON TRACK and you could lose 2-3 lbs a week healthily if you're committed.  Besides, eating healthy is something you ought to be doing if you're preparing your body to be pregnant anyway, no? 

I'm sorry I know this sounds harsh, but I don't really think lack of motivation is a good enough excuse when you are talking about losing weight in order to have a baby.  Surely it's the biggest/best motivation you could ever need?  My DW gave up smoking for this - something I never ever thought I would see (she never had any motivation or desire to give up.)  You won't get any results without commitment and effort.


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one to say I've just had egg collection and got 14 eggs ! I'm really pleased and hoping most are mature.

I'm so sorry miracle baby

Hope everyone else ok 
Caz


----------



## bevvy82

Wow Caz that is fab news...lots of lovely little eggies! keeping my fingers crossed for some good news tomorrow with fertilisation xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I'm not going to do any diets I'm not good with those I enjoy food and I don't like the restrictions. I will be exercising and eating healthy when I said I lack motivation I simply meant I can't stay focused on the right path for too long not because my desire for a child is not strong enough but life is busy I do have 3 children and a husband and being so strict on eating makes things difficult for them and excludes me out of a lot of family events, I gain weight easily so coming off plan even for 1 day to enjoy a family day causes so much set back. 

I'm leaving here for now to focus getting my weight back on track and hopefully I will get back to this board soon I hope you all have success in your current cycles xx


----------



## bevvy82

we all need to remember that everyone is here to be supported not judged. everyone has different issues they need to overcome....

Sorry you are leaving here for a bit Miracle....I wish you the best of luck in your journey and hope you can get back on track and get back on here with some good news soon

 xx


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - Goodbye for now, hope to see you back soon - good luck on your journey


----------



## SillyWrong

Miracle - best of luck 

Caz - wonderful news for your 14 little ones! Fingers crossed for them, is it IVF or ICSI?  Come back and let us know how they go.  How are you feeling now after EC?


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Well done!!!


----------



## Bluebell82

That's a great number Caz. 

Regarding earlier conversation, I agree that we should be kind to each other. Lucky are those who get to do the IVF journey without the added baggage of fertility issues, low ovarian reserve and a body that isn't average. 

Good luck Miraclebaby.

I haven't tested, yet, will do first thing tomorrow. Firmly counting on an BFN. Got letter from clinic about my cycle yesterday (addressed to the fertility specialist who did our investigation at the local NHS hospital) and they don't really mention that 4 out of my 7 allocated eggs weren't mature. Feel like they are covering up that they perhaps triggered me too early. Oh well.


----------



## bevvy82

Hey Bluebell,

Got my fingers crossed that you get a BFP tomorrow   i truly hope that its good news   Try and think positively... i know thats easier said than done tho hun 

Well done for holding out on testing, id be testing every day lol.

Thats the problem with medical stuff, they will try and cover up where they can 

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell good luck today hun!!


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi guys,
It's a BFN again for us. As you know I have been kind of expecting it and done a lot of the fretting beforehand, so not feeling too bad right now. AF hasn't arrived yet, but my luteal phase is usually 1-2 days longer than 14 days, so expect her to show up today or tomorrow.

After 2 failed cycles, one with lots but not so amazing embryos, 3.5 years of unexplained infertility and me never having had a positive pregnancy test, things point to either embryo or implantation issues (or both). Getting closer to a diagnosis, which is kind of helpful. We are probably done with egg-sharing and will put our savings to work now, as we need to get as many embryos as possible next time to get a better ruling on embryo quality. We've set ourselves a limit of 4 cycles with own eggs and sperm and then will look at alternative family building options and lifestyles.

It's also a good time to say thanks for your support. I might still be popping round occasionally to dispense egg-sharing advice and will continue to use FF forum, as it's such a great source of advice and support. I think the active guys on here have good chances of success, and wish you all a BFP in this cycle.


----------



## Harper14

Bluebell I am so sorry no words can make you feel any better but I hope you can learn something new from this cycle as hard as it is each cycle helps them learn a little more.

You probably don't feel like doing anything yet but when your ready I would email penny at serum in Greece she have us such invaluable advice even though we were not her patient and advised us what we needed to do which I believe is why our next round worked 

Take your time, keep positive (easier said than done I know) xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Bluebell, I am so sorry to hear this news  my heart goes out to you. 

I really hope that the rest of your journey goes well and that you come back to tell us you have a BFP in the near future. 

Lots of luck and hugs xxxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Bevvy and Harper,
Thanks for the kind words. I'm amazingly ok, there's something to be said about not getting your hopes up too much, even if it means that one will come across as a partypooper in case it does work. Let's see what info we can squeeze out from WTF meeting (btw I love this abbreviation!). I think we'll definitely need to get second (and possibly third) opinion before embarking on our second last cycle, so we'll need to pick a few clinics and ask what they would do with our next cycle. Then look at scientific literature to weed out any pointless treatment options. Hopefully there will be some consensus. Haven't really thought about clinics abroad for treatment (although have seen that IVF is really cheap in places like Chech Republic), but may be a good idea to get second opinion from a wide variety of doctors, so will put contacting the Serum lady onto to-do-list.


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell - So sorry, how unfair!!   Glad your ok and being strong!! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - How you doing hun? **** **** **** - Hope you get matched soon !!


----------



## Caz242424

Bluebell I'm so sorry' 

Miracle baby good luck and I hope you will be back soon  

Bevvy any news ? 

Fay and Sillywrong hope your both ok

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

AFM I had standard IVF and a call this morning to say 5 eggs fertilised normally.
The other 2 were mature but fertilised abnormally. 
I've been provisionally booked for a transfer Saturday on day 3. But if they have 4 to choose from they said they will do a 5 day transfer on Monday instead. 

Yesterday evening I had period type pain and some bleeding ( all normal apparently ) 
Today I had a few twinges but have felt remarkably fine. 
Not sure what's worse though, the needles or the pessaries. forgot how much they ruin my knickers ( sorry TMI)


----------



## bevvy82

gooood afternoon ladies,

Fay & Caz - I have just called the clinic and the coordinator advised me that they have someone in mind to match me with and that they will be contacting them very soon (god knows why they cant pick up the telephone and contact them like today lol) so i will give them a call middle of next week for an update....so hopefully i will hear soon and hopefully it will be a yes! i really hate this waiting game....seems like every step there is some sort of wait to go through! lol.

Appreciate the **** Fay hehehe! How you doing? not long now til you get started!  

Caz- Fab news that youve got 5 eggies that have fertilised. sending lots of good luck dust  The pessaries and needles both sound horrible...and thanks for the TMI....better pop to primark and stock up on a few pairs in preparation  

Im off to Haven in Weymouth tomorrow for a long weekend with the family. i cant wait to get away! and it will help take my mind off being on 24/7 phone alert lol.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Bevvy 
Enjoy your weekend away 😃

It's always a waiting game isn't it, but your getting closer.

This morning I was waiting for the call for the embryologist and I had the phone in my hand when it rang, I accidently hung up instead of accepted the call ( don't ask how) they left me a voicemail with the number to call. 
I called straight back and hit their voicemail...I tried for the next two hours .. I eventually got through 
I was getting so stressed! lol


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hun  


Lol isn't that just so typical! I have the problem with letting my little one play on my phone but if the phone rings, he casually just hangs up the phone. The amount of important calls I've missed haha. Blimey tho, 2hrs to get through- must've been doing your head in. 

I'm one of those people who wants everything done yesterday so no good with all this waiting! I'm so confused tho as to why if they've got someone in mind to match me with, why they don't get into it straight away rather than say, " we'll be contacting them very soon"   Think it's gonna be a case of keep on them to get something done sooner rather than later. 

How you feeling ? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy enjoy your weekend away xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks chick  xxxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Caz ... ooooooh, good luck for tomorrow (or Monday!) how exciting - you'll be PUPO!! 

Bev ... why on earth do they do that "we'll do it soon" ... why soon, why not now!? 

We're currently stressing out because they sent us three profiles of donor sperm to choose from on Monday, two of which we immediately had to discount as they are nearing expiration in the next year or two and we want to use the same donor for a sibling (so long as everything works with baby number one!!) and the third sounded like an utter tool. Wrote back immediately to tell them and ask for more profiles, heard nothing ... wrote to them again Wednesday, heard nothing ... wrote again this morning.  Will be on the phone this arvo.  We've collected all our meds etc now, had the teach, just waiting for DW's next AF (she's just finished April's) so this lack of a donor is a huge missing piece of our puzzle.  I know we have time, but really, this is something that we really needed to have sorted first.  Worrying now they won't have any suitable spermies for us.

Anyway ... we're off away for the weekend now and then it's my birthday next week so I'll probably not be back online after today til next Wednesday - I will come and catch up with everyone though ... Hope you are all doing well, and that you have lovely weekends!  Caz, i will think of you and send your emby lots of snugglin/stickin vibes!

**** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Fay2410

Have a great weekend away and happy birthday in advance Sillywrong!! xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Thanks Fay, and good luck with your Day 1 on Monday


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Bevvy I hope you are having a great trip, when you get back hopefully someone would have made a call for you. 
It's so easy to let them play on your phone, I'm exactly the same with my lo. 

Sillywrong Happy Birthday in advanced and I hope you get the sperm situation sorted.
I used cryos in USA and got it shipped over. 

Fay good luck with day 1 Monday 

afm 4 embies doing well so going to blast eeekkk roll on Monday


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - good luck for tomorrow! How exciting! Are you having 2 embies transferred? 

Thanks ladies! Getting excited now! One more sleep to finally start! Yay xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all!

Caz - Good luck for tomorrow! I hope the next 2 weeks fly by, and we can celebrate your BFP!!

Fay - You must be so excited about tomorrow. Now that the waiting is over things will go so quickly. Do you have a date for EC?

Sillywong - Happy Birthday! Good luck with the donor search, I know you will find something perfect.

Bevvy - The waiting is so frustrating, I hope you get a match quickly. I felt so much better when I had dates, at least you know things are moving along.

AFM I've now started the OCP again. Pill scan booked for the 29th. I'm really nervous about this cycle, even though it is a 'keep-all' one. Just feel like it is our last chance. Counting down the days to get started again, but at the same time not looking forward to all the stressful bits.

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - not long for you either! I think it's normal to feel nervous, especially after having a few teething problems from your last cycle! Good luck and hope this is your time!!  Yes I'm rearing to go now! I have basline scan booked for 5th may, EC booked in for 18th may so four weeks away! Yay! Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Hope everyone is well 😃

Fay hope day 1 is going well, hope things should move quickly now 😃

Emjay great that you are getting started again soon, just think they are all yours this time 😃

Sillywrong and Bevvy hope you have both had great weekends away 😃


Afm I'm now pupo ! 
Had transfer today but tbh not feeling that positive, maybe it's due to my last cycle being BFN
I had 4 great embies on day 3 and today I had an average blast and a morula transferred. 
The other two didn't progress. 
The morula on day 5 should have been a blast so not holding out much hope for that. 
So I guess I hope that the blast sticks. 😃


----------



## Fay2410

CAZ - CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!! Sending you lots of PMA
  

When is OTD? 

I can't wait to get to ET stage!! 

AFM - Not yet had my first jab yet, I'm having them at 7.30 in the evenings as I am always settled at home by then..can't wait to leave work today to get home and start DR - feels official then that it's really happening!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Congratulations caz...

A friend of mine had a molura and an early blast transferred and like you, she wasnt very positive. In fact, she was quite upset and thought she was doomed from the start. 
She is now nearly 12 weeks pregnant. You are atill VERY much in the game xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Congrats Caz! As Hope says you definitely aren't out of the game yet! Those little embryos have shown they are strong so far to get back inside you! I had a 5 day (4ab) and a 6 day blast (3bb) put back and won't know which one took but it could've just as easily been the slower little guy than the stronger one! Keep positive.

Fay - good luck for getting started tonight! It's so exciting isn't it to finally feel you are beginning!


----------



## Caz242424

Fay, Hope and Djmm thank you so much 😃

Hope,  your words have brightened my day and Djimm i feel more encouraged. 
I hope both of your pregnancys are going well. 

Djimm have you had any scans yet? 

Hope I can't believe you are 30 weeks 😃

Fay roll on 730pm 😃


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you ladies! First needle done, didn't hurt at all!! DH done it for me bless him! 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening ladies!

I hope you are all well 

Fay- Glad your first injection went well without hurting! 

Caz- congrats honey. Keep a PMA, sending lots of   to you. How exciting...keep us posted. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

AFM - im now back from my weekend break which was lovely. Great just to get away from the daily grind! No news yet. Am going to call the clinic tomorrow and see if theyve got off their backsides and contacted this potential match yet. 

How often did you guys contact your clinics for updates on matching

xxx


----------



## djjim22

Caz -  I had a scan at 7+4 which showed one embryo, I have my next scan on thurs. Can't wait to see if everything is still ok. Hope you have you feet up and are taking things easy.

Fay - Well done!

Bevvy - glad you had a nice break, hopefully you will hear something soon. I was extremely lucky in the fact that I waited four weeks for my blood results to come back when the clinic phoned me to say they were back AND I'd been matched. So didn't have to hassle the clinic. It must be awful waiting and your clinic seem to be dragging things out, I would keep on at them definitely. Hopefully they might have some news tomorrow.xx


----------



## Caz242424

Yay Fay, great start 😃

Bevvy thank you v much 

This time I didn't contact them at all but I stuck to their 6 week estimate and was ready to contact them the day it got to a full 6 weeks. I was called at 51/2 weeks though.
Last time I thought I was going to be matched within a couple of weeks. In the end I think it took nearly 8. I was going out of my mind. 
I contacted them every week then twice a week, by email and phone. I did it on a Monday and a Thursday (lol) I found the waiting to be matched the most stressful part of the process.
I also felt major disappointment when rejected by recipients ( which they only told me about because I was harassing them twice a week ) 

I would def call them tomorrow and ask them if the potential Match has been contacted.


----------



## Caz242424

Djimm wow! That's close and so exciting 😃
Massive congrats   
How many weeks will you be Thursday ?


----------



## bevvy82

lovely news Djjim - bet you cant wait for the next scan 

Seems a lot of clinics will get you matched up in anticipation that the bloods come back fine but mine wont do a thing til the results are back  If they havent contacted the potential match when i call tomorrow, ill defo be questioning why - Especially as they are saying that there is an 18 month waiting list for potential recipients so you'd think they would get a wriggle on when theyve got donors ready to match?! They do say up to 4 weeks for a match so its only been a week so far.

I cant stand this waiting game, everything takes soooooo long!  

xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi everyone,

Caz, congratulations on being pupo. A 5 day blast is not too bad and its morula friend may keep it in a cheerful,
implantation eager mood. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Bevvy, hope you get matched soon. I was going nuts after 4 weeks. Before that I calmed myself as I had been approved just before Christmas and knew that they were closed for two weeks and probably wind down and slow to start up. I contacted them once before Christmas (no reply to email) and twice after Christmas. I sent a nicer photo first time round to hide the fact that I was being impatient .

AFM. I have been in contact with my recipient via FF! first interesting fact is that her eggs were all mature. My husband calculated the odds of us getting all immature eggs by chance (he's got a knack for maths) and it came up to 5%. Hmm ... We do give clinic benefit of the doubt, I had a few smaller follicles in my right ovary and maybe got the eggs form one ovary, but still, I'm wondering if they could distribute more evenly before insemination?..

Unfortunately, recipient also got a BFN and her embryos behaved pretty similar to the ones we had last time, so I think my eggies could be a bit crap. Maybe not crappy crap, but not brilliant. She had two blasts put back on day 6, which is pretty slow growth for a blast. I'm so grateful though I have the info for my stats and sad that I couldn't help her.


----------



## Bluebell82

Forgot to say congrats dijim to seeing baby on scan. Exciting! 

Probably forgot some people who posted earlier, sorry.


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell - How interesting! How did you know she was your recipient? 

Bevvy - Glad you enjoyed your weekend away, I could do with one of them! Never mind 6 weeks tomorrow and I shall be soaking up the Greek sunshine in Tsvili! Bevvy I would definitely keep on chasing them, it worked for me.  Pray you get some good news today  

Caz - Hope you are taking it easy and enjoying being in your pupo bubble!!

Djjim - Wow! Where hasn't that gone fast!! I remember you getting your BFP and it only seemed like yesterday (I'm sure time has gone slower for you).  Hope your scan goes ok Thursday, I'm sure everything will be fine

AFM - On day 2 of DR!! Needle was small and painless.  No side effects yet, just making sure I am hydrated by drinking plenty of water.  I've stocked up on heat pads, whey protein, chicken breasts, pineapple juice and brazil nuts for 2 weeks today when I will hopefully be starting stimms   

Fay xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay, recipient found me based on the posts here. The details she had about her donor were exactly what we had told clinic.

I was totally relieved when I saw the needles first time round, they were pleasingly tiny. Hope you'll be growing lots of follicles!


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies!

Anyone else felt like a lost lamb not being able to get on here the last few days?!

How are you all? xxx


----------



## rags_83

*bevvy82* - Ahhhhhhhhhhh we are back. I might not post often but I do follow what everyone is up too and totally agree I felt all out of sorts not being on here the last few days!!!

Hope everyone is well

x


----------



## Fay2410

Meeee!!! I've been checking every other hour!! Soooo glad the sited up and running again!!

How is everyone?

Bevvy - Any news on a match hun?

DJjim - How was your Scan?

Rags - How are you, not long for AF now! Hope she is on time for you! 

Caz - Any symptoms yet hun?

AFM - I am on day 5 of suprecur, no sign of AF, have an awful feeling she will be late and delay treatment again 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

haha me too Fay...missing the **** lool

The clinic told me yesterday that the potential recipient has been contacted and that she had emailed the clinic with a few questions. The coordinator said that she was pretty sure the recipient would accept and then said 'actually she would be stupid not to accept' - so that sounds pretty promising! she also said that if this woman accepts, she has a holiday after me so treatment would begin in July. I know that seems ages away but should come round quickly after my hols. so im keeping everything crossed!!!

stay positive missy, stressing about it will defo not help!! fingers crossed for you that she turns up soon! 

How you getting on rags? xxx

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - That does sound promising!! Yay **** **** **** xx


----------



## rags_83

*bevvy82* - That sounds like good news will be coming your way very soon. I think once you have confirmed dates you will feel like things are moving forward.

*Fay2410* - Don't worry hun, it will all be ok. I am sure AF will arrived on time.

AFM - I am still waiting...... AF is due on 7th May, I can start OCP on day 2 and then get booked in for my baseline scan. If all goes to plan I think I am looking at EC around 11th June. I am very much looking forward to getting going but I feel V nervous this time round. I know it's silly as the worry and stress won't help at all but I just can't shift the underlying nerves, I think just like the rest of you lovely ladies, it's because I so badly want it to work.

x


----------



## bevvy82

yeah will defo feel a bit happier and relaxed once i know everything is in place....please be soon  

I agree, i think every part of it is nervewracking from start to end because you just dont know if you will get good results and if it will work but so hope that it will. ooh i will have to come online whilst im away so i can keep up to date with you EC lol xxx


----------



## djjim22

Bevvy - that does sound promising! Hopefully you will hear something soon.

Fay - day 5 already! Not be long until you are starting stimms. I'd definitely recommend a hot water bottle on your tummy at every opportunity to help those follicles grow, I'm sure that's what helped me.

Rags - I bet you just can't wait to get started! Hopefully AF shows up on time (or early!)

AFM - Scan went well, everything looks good so far!xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Omg I didn't realise how much I came on here 😃


Bevvy that sounds like progress ! I have everything crossed for you 😃

Fay day 5 ! Hope it's going well 😃

Djjim AMAZING news about the scan   

Rags glad you have dates, Ive felt so negative leading up to this cycles after a BFN last cycle. 
I did get more positive as I started treatment though and felt excited to get to ET. 
I hope you do too. 

So sorry if I've missed anyone 

Afm I'm 4dp 5dt and nothing. Not a single feeling. Blank. Just want it to end 🙏


----------



## bevvy82

Morning everyone,

Aww Caz, don't feel so bad that you don't have any symptoms, some people don't get any symptoms at all straight away....when I was pregnant with my little one I had no idea I was pregnant. Only found out as I went on a night out, had two drinks (and I'm not that much of a lightweight) and couldn't stop throwing up and passed out before I even got to the club. Ended up in hospital and they said my body had done what it could to reject the alcohol from my body as I was pregnant - it's quite rare but does happen to some people....luckily I was only a few weeks gone so no harm done. I never had a single symptoms til I was 8 weeks gone and started getting nausea. So don't give up up now, you're not out til you're out. I know it's so scary and tough because we all so badly want the treatment to work. Massive hugs to Ya, keep your chin up chick xxxx

Fay- has AF reared her ugly head yet?? How have you been finding the injections 

Djjim - glad all is looking good for you so far  

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Caz and Bevvy!

Caz don't read too much into the lack of symptoms. As Bevvy says some people don't have any symptoms at all. When is your OTD?xx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - stay positive hun still early days! 

Djjim - so glad scan went well, when is the next one?

Bevvy - no sign of AF, clinic said not all 7-10 days after first injection so should be next week

AFM - feeling very low today from the Suprecur, woke up again thought the night at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep. I can't sleep through the day so just have to power on and get on with it! Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Next scan is on 17th June at 20 weeks but I have an appointment with consultant at 15 weeks, would be nice if he did another cheeky scan then! How many more days do you have until you start stimms? I didn't down-reg but I remember when I was stimming waking at about 3.30-4ish in the morning and lying awake for hours! There's so much going through our heads during treatment, then like you say, you just have to power through during the day. It will all be worth it when you get that BFP!xx


----------



## Fay2410

Omg I can't believe how fast time is flying for you! Im sure it seems like it's dragged for you though! I should start stimms a week Tuesday baseline scan permitting! It's horrible isn't it! Constantly worrying about everything! Yes I hope so hun!! Are you going to find out the sex of te baby? Xxx


----------



## djjim22

It has actually flown over! No not planning on finding out the sex, I would just worry that if they said it was a boy it would come out a girl and vice versa! Will just wait for a surprise! Fingers crossed baseline scan is as it should be and you get to start stimms then, so exciting!xx


----------



## bevvy82

fay - thats good then, nothing to worry about then! sorry to hear you're feeling low today....big hugs - hope you sleep better tonight 

DJJIM - having a surprise is brilliant....i dont think i could not find out....i had to find out straight away when i was pregnant with my son.

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - I had a surprise with my DS bit think this time around I definitely want to know the sex to be prepared! 

Bevvy - thanks hun! **** ****


----------



## Caz242424

Djimm that's so lovely to have a surprise 😃😃😃


Omg I'm literally feeling so low, and emotional and sure the progesterone is not helping. 
I'm dreading the bfn so much, the thought of having to wait to find out if I can cycle again then the waiting to be matched the waiting the waiting before starting 
Plus I feel so hot all the time. 
I worked out moving quickly it's been 4 months from last failed cycle to this one. 
Thank you all for you kind words. 
Sorry for the me post. 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - so sorry to hear you are feeling so low. I can't imagine what it is going to feel like on the 2ww. I know your probably sick of people saying to stay positive but you've got every chance to get a BFP on the 29th and your not far away from finding out! You've proved you can get success from egg sharing so try not to think the worst just yet! Will you test on OTD or earlier? Sending you big hugs and lots of PMA   Xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much Fay 
I poas this evening and negative 
I did at the same time on my first sucessful cycle and got a positive 
It's gonna be a BFN again it's just like last time 
I know it 

Hope you are ok ? 
Hope everyone else is having a great weekend


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Caz - sorry you are still feeling low  and gutted to hear you have a bfn result. I've read that some peoples don't show up bfp until otd so I'm hoping it will change for you. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## rags_83

*Caz* Big hugs . Don't give up hope yet. When is OTD?

x


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - you were only 6dp 5dt yesterday so there's a huge chance your testing to early! Have a look at this xx

5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)  Embryo Development
One  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four  Implantation continues
Five  Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine  Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## SillyWrong

Hi all!

I feel like I've fallen off the face of the earth!!!  I went away for a weekend, then i was off work for a couple of days, came back and FF was down and then not been near a computer for the weekend!! I'm still here - hope I've not been fogotten!  Loved reading through the pages and catching up on hat you're all up to ...

Caz - Congratulations on being PUPO, I can't wait to get there!! Everything is crossed for you to get through to OTD to get good news!! Sorry to hear you've not been feeling great, just try to accept it's the hormones and don't let the low feeling impact on what could be your first days of pregnancy!!!  Try to stay positive, and try not to test too much until OTD as you're just beating yourself up xxx

Fay - wooooop on getting started on the jabs!! You are now officially undergoing IVF!  How are you feeling?

Bev - Did that potential match come to anything?  Argh the waiting is a pain isn't it?  It's all about waiting, this whole process, from deciding to start IVF to having a baby in your arms!

Bluebell - how did you feel about being in touch with your recipient?

Rags - looks like you're on around the same cycle as us - we're looking at EC around 2nd week of June - depending on if AF plays nicely!

Not much news from us - we've picked our swimmers donor now - really really pleased with a good match made there.  We've been having our last hurrah before IVF/pregnancy/babies ... to be honest I'm glad now to think there'll be no more alcohol for the next year or so!  I can't take much more!!!


----------



## SillyWrong

Oh - one more thing ... DW's meds are covered by the cost of the IVF egg share fee, but mine aren't - they gave me a private prescription for the oestrogen patches and the progesterone pessaries and it was going to be about £150 to buy privately - spoke to my GP and she gave me an NHS prescription for them so it will cost me about £16 now!!!!!!!! Nice little Brucie Bonus there! 

Also spoke to GP about having something to help me through ET as I'm terrible with speculums and find it all incredibly stressful and painful, and she handed me a prescription for TWENTY 5mg diazepam tablets!!! I couldn't believe it.    Lucky I don't have a prescription drug problem isn't it!?


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - So good to have you back!! How could we forget about you!! Hope you enjoyed your weekend way!! Congratulations on your donor sperm!! Not long now for you!! June will be here before you know it!! Diazepam are amazing, I am scared of flying and my GP always gives me a good few to take and they really do calm me down! As for alcohol, DH and I have a busy social life and normally have a few drinks on a weekend but we have both stopped and we actually had a lovely weekend without it!! Yes I have officially started!! Whoop whoop!! I am on day 8 of DR and I will hopefully be starting stimms a week tomorrow!! The needles are very small and don't hurt at all, DH did the first 5 then I plucked up the courage to try it myself and I actually preferred doing it myself! Excellent news on the NHS prescription!! 

Bevvy - Hope you get the call confirming your match soon!! **** **** ****!! 

AFM - Day 8 today!! Time is going quickly since starting injections.  AF should show up by the weekend, I have a feeling she will as boobs are very sore and have some cramping and lower backache! Not feeling so flat today thanks god, although it's still early in the day and felt rubbish over the weekend after lunch time! 

I am also after some advice ladies - DH sperm result came back excellent and above average but I am so scared of having normal IVF and having a call the day after EC saying we had zero fertilisation!! Do you think we should pay for ICSI? Our clinic charge 700 for this

Fay xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay - can you have a chat about this with your consultant?  I guess you need to weigh up the facts: is there any reason you think the IVF won't produce enough embryos or is it just a worry you have?  Can you afford to add £700 to your bill?  If you don't get many embys, will you feel annoyed at yourself if you didn't use ICSI?

Our clinic use ICSI as standard with frozen sperm as "the sperm wakes up a bit drunk, can't be trusted not to swim backwards" (i love our consultant and the way he explains things!) - if your DH has great motility and it's fresh, ask your consultant if they are confident in IVF or if they think you'll be vastly improving your chances by using ICSI - try to put your trust in his opinions, take some of the responsibility of decisions such as those off your own shoulders.


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - Thank you for your advice! I think I will just wait and see what happens on day of EC. There is no reason for me to worry really, my AMH is 38.1 and DH has good swimmers. Also we have had four pregnancies together so I guess we have proven that my eggs and his sperm are compatible and do fertilise.  xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

hope youve all had a good weekend!

Fay- Im sure if the consultant feels you will need ICSI they will let you know  

Sillywrong - Lovely to hear that things are moving now for you... hope AF behaves and turns up on time!

Caz- how you feeling hun?

AFM- i spoke to the clinic today and no news yet so im getting frustrated! Hoping to hear this week. In the meantime, im freaking out as im on holiday in 6 weeks and havent brought a single thing!! eek. Also, im doing the Pretty Muddy Race for Life in May so trying to get fit for that. My OH is a fitness buff so he has turned personal trainer on me and is doing a workout session with me every evening....i swear hes trying to kill me!! haha xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much everyone for being so supportive 
It's so lovely of you all xx 
AF has just arrived and so game over for me 
I'm gonna have a break from FF for a couple of weeks to try and snap myself back and move on. 
I really thought this was going to be the cycle that worked 
I hope to be back soon 
Fay I'm excited to hear good things about your cycle when I'm back 

Everyone else catch up
Soon and thanks so so much I couldn't have got through the last few months without you all xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz I am so sorry hun    Take care of yourself and hope to see you back her soon

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear this Caz. Hope you're ok and sending big hugs. Come back soon xxx


----------



## rags_83

*Caz* - I am so sorry. Big hugs to you . I hope to see you back on here when you are feeling better. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi everyone,

Caz, I'm so sorry. I was certain it would work for you. IVF is such a gamble!

Fay, IVF fertilisation is good for you. Fertilisation and success rates are on average slightly better, also there's a tiny elevated risk of abnormalities for offspring with ICSI and it costs extra, and as you say, you've proven your eggs fertilise. You will have fertilisation. If eggs aren't mature, ICSI can't fix it either.

Sillywrong, congratulations to finding a lovely donor and saving money on drugs.
Being in touch with recipient was lovely, she was thanking me for taking the drugs and giving her a chance to complete their family and even comforting me although she also had her BFN. Makes  me certain that it was a good thing to egg-share as there was a lovely person on the other end. Just sad I couldn't help and she has to do it again (she's already had so much IVF).

I have my follow up meeting booked for 19 May. Drawing up a long list with questions at the moment.


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell - Thank you - you have really made me feel much more positive about having standard IVF. It really is a roller coaster isn't it?  I have wished my life away since January and now that I have started and I am possibly a week away from starting stimms I am feeling scared and very nervous.  There always seems to be hurdle in front of me, once that hurdle has passed another soon approaches    
Good news on the follow up appointment, not long either!! 

Bevvy - I go away just before you I think and I haven't bought a single thing either!! I'm not really wanting to either as I know I will be carrying more weight than usual with a swollen belly after stimming and EC.  I go 5 weeks tomorrow and it can't come quick enough! I really need a week in the sun away from the world of IVF and work! 

This thread is definitely due some more positives ladies!!! Let's pray we all get good news in the next few months, here's some baby dust to us all 
   

AFM- I am on day 9 of DR, not having any more side effect thank god, I find that I don't have any when I drink lots of water and keep myself hydrated. Clinic said AF normally arrives 7-10 days after first injection so I am hoping she will show by the weekend or I am really going to start panicking as baseline scan is booked for a week today!! xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Caz - I am so spectacularly gutted for you.  Take your time, lick your wounds, take care and I really hope to see you back here xxx

Hope everyone else is well and getting on OK with their own stuff xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay - You literally go exactly a week before me lol! Which airport do you fly from? Hopefully you wont be too bloated  im suffering so badly today after my workout last night...i can barely walk after all the squats - my OH is trying to do me in im sure hahaha! yeah i feel as tho all this IVF stuff is taking over my life at the moment so be nice to get away and relax for a week!

Listen ladies....I need some advice. There is a lady ive been speaking to who has been thinking about egg sharing due to her partner having a vasectomy. They cant afford the reversal or full IVF. She spoke to a clinic in Exeter who do the Egg Sharing but they are saying that due to them having to do sperm retrieval, the cost of the egg sharing would be around £3000 plus the clinic want an extra £600 that they will refund ONLY if they manage to collect the minimal 8 eggs. if not they dont get the money back. have any of you had any experience of sperm retrieval and the costs or know about this refundable amount....seems like a hell of a lot of money to me...HELP!!!??

xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Bevvy

That is alot of money. I was in the exact same situation. 
My partner has had 2 SSR's (surgical sperm retrievals) at 2 different clinics. The 1st one was a london clinic and we actually got it half price because we were egg sharing there. We didnt have to pay any extra's either. That cost us £600. We got about 8 vials of sperm from that operation.

We then moved the sperm to another clinic (our 2nd clinic) had 1 cycle there and currently thats wherr the remains of our 1st batch is been held.

We then went to a 3rd clinic which was very local to us and decided rather than transfer the sperm again, we would have a fresh retrieval again. So we did. That cost us £1500 again, we didnt have to pay any extra's.

So 3k, plus an extra £600 sound excessive to me, however, through my research, there are clinics that do charge this and a deposit on top. Have you suggested to your friend going somewhere else, further afield... a london clinic perhaps. X


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Hope,

Thanks for the info. I did advise her to look at other clinics as i thought that was a lot of money even though i didnt know the ins and outs of using sperm retrieval as part of the sharing process so i will pass this info on to her and defo get her too look at other clinics.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay, you're welcome! IVF is a scary thing and I think you're doing the right thing to be well-informed and consider all the options. Remember that young ladies almost always have a good number of eggs and almost always get to embryo transfer (94%, and the 6% probably comprise ladies with low AMH or fertilsiation failure, which isn't your case) so the odds are hugely Favourable that you'll be in the game at least until ET. I keep all my fingers crossed that you will get a BFP on your first cycle and be out of infertility land soon. 

I have the feeling I'll be staying for a while in fertility limbo land, I just wish I could feel comfortable with it and enjoy life while I can, but the fact that I don't know when and how the family I wanted for so long will form, just creeps me out.


----------



## Caz242424

Ok so I'm hoping for some help here guys ...
Basically AF stopped after a day then this morning I tasted metal in my mouth.
As today was Otd I had a test left I did it 
It's a clear blue and says PREGNANT 
WHAT THE F***
Is this real 
Could it be the morula ? Being later 
Is it chemical 
Ahhhh help 
Or did Fay you actually cast a baby dust spell !!!


----------



## bevvy82

Omg Caz that is amazing news if you ae defo pregnant  

You may have tested too early before and although a bit late could've been some implantation bleeding was it heavy bleeding? Bright red or a darker bleed?

Maybe call the clinic when they're open and see what they say?

Sending out lots of positive vibes to you and I really hope it's the real deal for you!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Caz242424

I've already emailed them, lol 
I'm working all day today so I'll go in for a blood test tomorrow.
It was darker blood. It was quite light but constant just like my period would start. 
I'm trying to be causiously optimistic but I'll be honest I was just dancing around screaming.
Hahah 
I did the test about 5am and didn't look at it until 630 as I didn't want to read not pregnant.
I guess even if this hasn't worked at least there is hope for next cycle that I can still get pregnant 😃
Thanks Bevvy 😃😃😃


----------



## bevvy82

Sometimes its a good sign that its darker blood as that shows that its old blood so could well have been some sort of implantation bleed rather than a period! keeping my fingers crossed for you 

you should defo never give up hope as you just never know.

Thats good if you go and have a blood test done as youll know for sure then! I know everyone is different but my friend kept getting negative test results until she was 7 weeks pregnant, she just had low HCG levels in her body so keep positive! I'd being jumping around like a lunatic too hahaha! 

Good luck and i look forward to an update with some positive news   xxx


----------



## djjim22

Great news Caz! Fingers crossed for you. I had bleeding before OTD which started dark brown and then turned bright red and it was a positive for me so hopefully you will get some good news from your bloods.xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Bluebell - I'm sorry I can imagine that you feel in limbo, even if mrntally you've decided to move on and have a break,. emotionally you're still there. 

Caz!!! Oh my gosh!!! I literally jumped out of my seat when I read that!  Oh I have everything crossed for you, I so want it to work for you! Pleeeeease let this be it!!


----------



## rags_83

OMG CAZ. Please keep us updated


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies 

just quickly popped on to see how you are all doing and caz.

try and stay positive bleeding in early pregnancy is so common, i didn't get it this time round but did with our first daughter i bled on and off for weeks but everything was fine and that was a natural pregnancy - also i dont believe you can have a false BFP so fingers crossed it has worked. Go for bloods to test HGC and again 48 hours that will tell you so much more about the pregnancy than POAS and hopefully give you reassurance.

i will keep my fingers crossed for you.

as for everyone else its so strange reading where everyone is at because we were there (twice) 9 months ago and i remember panicking about every little thing and stressing but you got to keep positive and know that it does work (even if its not first or second time round) keep the faith and the strength.

xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Omg thank you soooooo much everyone 
I've spoken to clinic and I'm going for bloods tomorrow to check progesterone levels and confirm if there is a pregnancy 
 
Bluebell please please don't give up its got to work soon xxxxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Thanks guys. Your words mean a lot. A roller coaster business it is. Can't believe how much work is keeping me sane, feeling lucky that it's interesting, not too stressful and I have great colleagues who manage to distract me for 8 h each day.

Caz,  for you that the blood test is going to confirm that you're preggers.
Picked this smiley for you .


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Fantastic news!!! I'm so happy foryou! You really deserve it!!   Your HCG is nice and high tomorrow for you! Keep us all posted!!!

Bluebell - thank you some much for your wise words! I hope you get the family you've longed for, don't give up!! We are all her for you too! I don't know what id do without this site!! 

Caz more dust for you just in case it was my baby spell I put on you  
   

AFM - I am now stressing my AF wil be late (again) and I won't be DR in time for my baseline scan on Tuesday!! Send some AF dust my way ladies!!! Xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Bluebell and Fay thank you so much 

   

Fay I really hope AF comes on time 

How are your injections going ?


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - thanks hun! Injections are going really well, have even started doing them myself. Im putting them in the side of my belly and they don't hurt at all!

What time are you having you beta HCG today? Will you why your results back today? 

Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies just popping in to see how you all are caz wishing you luck for today fay glad the meds are going well im 23 weeks 3 days now


----------



## rags_83

*CAZ* - Good luck today, let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck today Caz xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Good luck for today!! I am keeping everything crossed for you!!  

Trina - Wow that has gone quickly!! Do you know what your having?

AFM - Suprecur is no longer being kind to me, I have been in tears this morning over nothing and held back tears all the way into work.  There is no sign of AF other than my breast being sore.  I really can't afford to delay my treatment anymore as I am holidays in 5 weeks.  I am so sick and tired of my body letting me down, AF is always on time until I have started this process! It's like my body is doing it on purpose!! It feels like I am never ever going to get to ET! Sorry ladies, don't want to bring the thread down especially with Caz goof news! 
Has anyone tried acupuncture to induce their AF? I have found a lady that can fit me in on Saturday, she has said it can help induce a period but it's not guaranteed   

Fay xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Good luck Caz, thinking of you today.

Fay - try to relax a bit - of course your body isn't going to be acting like normal, you've been pumping it full of hormones!  Trust in the doctors to manage your cycles and react if things don't go to plan.  I know that's easier said that done, just try a bit of relaxation and mindfullness, passing the responsibility of it all along.  Oh and chocolate, eat some of that!

I have a question - we think that EC and ET will be approximately around the week brginning 8th June, and we have some flights booked to go see family in Ireland 12th June - WWYD!?  Would you fly immediately after ET?  I can't help but feel that if i end up with a BFN that i'll always wonder if I could have prevented it?  Am I overthinking?  The flights were only about £20 so that's no loss, though rebooking won't be that cheap!


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - I know you are right, I think the reason I am late again is because I am stressing about it!! Chocolate sounds good to me!! Also just text the hubby and said I'm not cooking tonight we are having a Chinese   

With regards to flying I have scoured the internet as I fly soon after ET and there is no evidence to day it will effect the result.  Many women travel overseas to have their treatment and many of them have had BFP!! I personally wouldn't fly more than 48 hours after ET but would after that 

Fay xx


----------



## trina123

Fay like others have said just relax its always the same when we dont want af it comes and vice versa i couldnt wait for af to start so could start the pill im having a little girl i thought after the ivf the worrying gets isnt it doesnt  x


----------



## djjim22

Caz - good luck for today!

Fay - Don't worry about having a rant. That is what we are all hear for. Hopefully AF will show up on time!

Sillywrong - I flew to New York 5 days after EC, obviously ET was meant to be in between this but got cancelled due to high progesterone levels which is why I didn't have my transfer until Feb but clinic were more than happy for me to fly if they'd transferred embryos back in a few days before the holiday. They just said to drink plenty water and walk around the flight regularly. I wouldn't have planned it that way but it was sod's law that a holiday I'd had booked since Jan last year ended up coinciding with IVF 11 months later! So in a round about way what I'm trying to say is, enjoy your hols! The relaxing in the 2ww will be fab!xx

Hope everyone else is well.xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey all,

hope everyone is ok! 

Im still no further along. potential recipient has not yet come back with an answer about matching with me! getting fed up of waiting now 

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Ask the clinic to ask her if she has decided!! I did!! The first lady they offered my profile took ages then said no, but if I hadn't of asked the clinic to ask her if she had made a decision it would have probably been another week until I heard back!! xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey Fay, i contacted the clinic this morning and they said they had no news for me yet. They said they will contacted me as soon as they know anything....she was quite abrupt to be honest   lol. I will chase again on monday. i know its a big decision for the recipient to make but when theyve waited for so long to get a donor, i dont understand why they then want to take forever to make a decision....the lady has had my profile for 10 days now xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I know isn't it frustrating!! You think they would bite the clinics hands off with an offer of an egg donor!! They said that to me Bevvy and in the end I said well I'd like my profile to be offered out to someone else then if this lady is finding it hard to decide, waiting is horrible isn't it! You could write an email to them and be firm with them that you would like to know how long they are thinking of giving the potential recipient? 

DJjim - Thank you hun!   I'm feeling a little better this afternoon.  I spoke to the clinic earlier via email and my consultant said not too worry that a bleed can take longer than 10 days. She also said that a bleed is not compulsory which totally shocked me as I thought it was!!! She said the lining could be nice and thin on Tuesday and no matter if I have had a bleed or not - if they are happy I will start stimms!! 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Well ladies, good news ! The clinic called and said the lady had accepted!! Yaaaaaay!!!! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - WHOO HOO!!                      **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****

So happy for you!!! xxx


----------



## djjim22

Bevvy - Wow! That is amaaaazzzziinnng news! You must be over the moon.xxx

Fay - glad you are feeling better. That's good that you may not have to bleed at all. Fingers crossed for tuesday.xx


----------



## bevvy82

thank you ladies   i am just sooooo relieved and happy now  im just waiting for them to get back to me with date now. Theyve said it will be highly unlikely that they can do it before my holiday in June and the other lady is on holiday after me so it will most likely be July that we will start - although she said they will get us sychonised and everything beforehand so we are ready to go xxx

fay - thats fab news that it doesnt really matter if you have a bleed or not....what a huge weight off your mind! AF will come as normal now you arent worried about it lol! so pleased for you chick  

xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Bevvy       AMAZING NEWS !!!! 😃😃😃😃
Hopefully they will be quick giving you those dates now 

Fay so pleased that you don't have to have that bleed, hopefully you can relax a bit now and AF come anyway 😃😃😃😃

Trina hope your pregnancy is going well😄

Sillywrong hope your ok, like the others have said a lot of people go abroad for treatment and have to fly home after ET, I hope you find a decision you are both happy with 😃


Djimm and Rags thank you v much hope you are both well 

AFM good and bad news, blood test hcg 31 which means I am pregnant ! BUT Ive started bleeding again this time bright red blood. Just like a period, since lunchtime. 
I'm going back sat for blood test to see if numbers are doubling as they should. 
Who knows. All I can do is wait and see. 
Thank you so much for all of your support 😃😃😃😃


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Caz!

been checking on here all day for an update from you!!

Thanks hun...yeah hopefully we should get moving soon....feel like im finally starting to catch up with you all  

Im so pleased that you have had confirmation that you are defo pregnant    

Hopefully the bleeding isnt anything to worry about....sending you lots of dust   im keeping everything crossed for you!! xxxxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much Bevvy 
At least it means I can still get pregnant, just hoping I'll stay pregnant is a different story ! Thanks for the baby dust too 😃😃😃😃


----------



## bevvy82

like you say, at least you know pregnancy is possible. Try and stay positive hun and i look forward to some good news tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - hope your hcg doubles!!! Been thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much Fay

I have literally been overwhelmed with the support from here and from you all, whatever happens I'm staying here.
When I thought I had a bfn I wanted to crawl in a hole and not be reminded of ivf, then I came back on and saw the sweet messages and realised, whatever happens good, bad or terrible, This thread and everyone on it are such a massive support and exactly where I should be.
Between us ALL I hope everyone on here gets their sucessful pregnancys one cycle or the next xxxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Caz, keeping finger crossed for you that hcg will double. I haven't seen a positive pregnancy test in my life, so can totally relate to this being a success, even if it was only for a while. Hopefully it's going to be much better than though.

Sillywrong, doctors say that you can't do much after embryo transfer to help implantation (apart from taking your progesterone), that's what scientific studies say. your feelings may tell you different, though.

Bevvy, congratulations on your match. Wise choice by the recipient lady, I'm sure. I got my call about the match in the train station and left it using tiny happy jumps rather than usual walking (must have looked weird, if anyone noticed).

Fay, glad things are going well. maybe your lining is already so thin that there's nothing left for the bleed


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks bluebell...I was in the school playground waiting to pick my little boy up from school so had to keep my excitement in Incase they called the police about some lunatic at the school hahahaha 

Xxxx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies, 

Haven't been on for ages and there is so much to catch up on!

Harper so pleased your little girl has arrived safely, you must be so happy 

I am pleased to see that some of you have started or have finally been matched and will be starting soon. I really do hope that it works out for everyone.

Caz on my OTD I had a really big bleed, bright red blood. I thought it was all over and continued to bleed on/off right through till I was 13 weeks pregnant. I had to wait till I was 6 weeks before my EPU would scan me and they never did my HCG levels. Thankfully it has all worked out and my twins will be here on the 18th of May and I really am praying that you get your happy ending too x


----------



## bevvy82

Caz I totally agree, I would be lost if I didn't have everyone on here to talk to. It's lovely as we are all going through the same thing so is defo the best place for support during the good and bad times xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz / Bevvy - it is a lovely thread and I find so much support and comfort being on here! We're all going through such an emotional journey together and it's lovely to share with you lovely ladies! Shall we have a group hug? Im feeling soppy!!


----------



## Caz242424

Fay I love the group hug  
And Bevvy I'm just soooo happy you have finally been matched 😃😃😃😃😃😃

Mle8 thank you so much for the reassurance, I am trying to remain positive.
Massive congratulations on your twin pregnancy you are nearly there ! I hope your pregnancy is going well 😃😃😃


Bluebell I really really hope you get your positive test and more. Are you going to try another cycle ?


----------



## bevvy82

Feeling the   ladies xxxx


----------



## Bluebell82

I love this. Let's have another  !

Caz, will be going for another cycle. Most likely not egg-sharing, as my recipient didn't get pregnant either (so not sure they would let me). 
ARGC in London specialise in unexplained and difficult cases and their success rate is more than double of UK average: 80% for under 35 year olds!! I started referring to them as crazy clinic, as I don't know how they can be twice as good as everyone else, but it seems to be correct, the success rates on the HFEA website are consistent over the years. If they can't get me a BFP, no one else in the country will . 

Just have to put the savings to work now, if we have to have the whole immune treatment for implantation failure, it may cost us >10k . We'd most likely stop after a 4th cycle, so I think we can just about manage if we continue to save.

The egg-sharing was a bit traumatic for us, obviously didn't work for either party, then it looks like Lister sorted the immature eggs so that we had all of them, without discussing this with us (we may have well said yes to give recipient a better chance, but we want to be asked). They also told our recipient that we have male factor infertility, which is definitely not correct, my husband's parameters are perfectly normal, including DNA fragmentation. We are unexplained. It seems they've got into the habit of exploiting that donor and recipient don't talk to each other normally. This is not right.


----------



## SillyWrong

This thread is lovely - I don't feel like we (DW and I) have been through anything too difficult yet as we're still waiting to get started - but I really feel like you guys are going to be a saving grace when our time comes for difficulties or confusion or heartache .... or, dare I say it, a BFP!!!??

Bevvy YEAH!!! Brilliant! Another step up the ladder eh!?

Caz - Aw sweets ... this is amazing news!  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Keep looking after yourself x

mle - I love it when people come back on here when they are heavily pregnant or had a baby - it offers up a light at the end of the tunnel for the rest of us.  All the best for you and your wee pink and blue babies  

Bluebell - that sounds so horrendous.  We have to put so much trust in to our clinics and to feel exploited in that way must feel so awful.  Our consultant told us that there are no quality checks before the eggs are split - we have to trust in that ... I'm sorry you had the experience you did.  I really hope you're able to get going with the crazy clinic soon  

AFM: Thanks for all your advice re flying after ET - I have been doing a bit of reading about and it seems any clinic who offer advice on it tend to disagree with one another.  One clinic said refrain from flying for 48 hours - so I'm going to follow that advice - fingers crossed ET will be more than 48 hours prior!


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies & Happy Friday!!!  

I am in a fantastic mood today as AF has arrived, well spotting at the moment but definitely starting!! Whoo hoo!!!    
Just pray my lining is nice and thin for my baseline Tuesday ready to start stimms!! Eek!!! 

Fay xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- yay!!! I knew she would appear when you stopped worrying about it good luck for starting on Tuesday. How exciting for you xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Bluebell that's terrible, truly terrible I'm so sorry xx
I remember you saying your recipient contacted you on here now. 
I have to admit I also wondered how the eggs are split. As you say if you were asked it would be an entirely different matter. 
I'm glad you have a plan with the ARGC. I have heard great things about them. 
Like you say the statistics speak for themselves. 


Sillywrong good to read advice from all clinics

Fay yay !!!!! Brilliant hopefully your lining will be perfect ! 

Bevvy hope you are well 

AFM bad news last night bleeding stopped thought yes! This morning however well tmi alert ..... Let's say I'm in bed now feeling sorry for myself, heavy bleeding lots of clots like someone turned a tap on. 
Talk about playing with emotions
I've decieded to see how I feel in the morning to whether or not I get the blood test done 
I don't know seems like a waste of money if you know what I mean that I could be saving for next cycle 
IM not surprised this has happened but I was so so surprised to get a BFP so this has been a bonus that it half worked


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Caz,

I'm so sorry to hear that you've started bleeding  I have been checking on here all day for an update from you. Sending you massive hugs   Maybe give yourself a few days and if you feel like still testing, then at least you'll know for defo. I'm glad you are still being so positive about everything 

I'm fine thanks hun, just waiting for dates of treatment to come through. 

Sillywrong- Yeah defo nice I'm heading up the ladder and not down. I'm sure you will be fine to fly but yeah nice to be precautious 

Bluebell - sorry to hear you are having such a horrible time. I hope you manage to get some good luck , you defo deserve it 

Xxxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Caz, sorry to hear bleeding has started up again. 

Sillywrong, great you've made up your mind. Hopefully everything will fall in place and you can go on holiday with your emby/ies inside you..

congratulations Fay on your cycle progressing. You must be excited about starting the stimulation soon. Fingers crossed for your baseline scan.

AFM I am wondering whether details about the 'egg-sorting' should be included in the egg sharing agreements. All the bases are covered regarding the splitting of the eggs, so it would sound logical that the immature eggs are split in a similar way compared to the total number of eggs. it seems that in most cases this happens, without it being defined anywhere. I'm thinking of getting in touch with the HFEA and pointing out this grey area. Obviously we will still need to trust clinics to adhere to the rules (as with so many other things in this process), but if the egg-sorting was clarified in the egg-sharing agreements, there would be an agreed right and wrong and clinics could be held to account if needed.


----------



## Jenbal

Bluebell,

First of all   to you. 

I used to write on here during my first cycle but became more and more distant with each cycle.

What you have mentioned below is shocking to me. I didn't know about this until I read your post and it has struck something wih me. Here is what has happened to me:

Egg share ICSI #1 the lister- 25 eggs collected, 13 for me and 12 for recipient. 2 blasts put back BFN and recipient BFN.

Egg share ICSI # 2 the lister - 28 eggs collected, 14 each for myself and recipient, 2 blasts put back BFN. Recipient BFP!  

Egg share ICSI + IMSI # 3 the lister - 27 eggs collected, 14 for me and 13 for recipient. I had a call on Friday which was day 3 to say that we only had ONE decent embryo left!! But recipient has all of hers that are still going strong.

Usually we have had around 6 to chose from by transfer day and as you can imagine I am livid! It was only once I read your post that things started to fall into place. They had me trigger early this cycle due to OHSS risk and I am starting to think I got given the 'bad eggs'. I have spoken to my consultant and he has said it's completely down to my partners sperm but  we had IMSI and the embryologist said they used grade 1 sperm and we have never had such bad results. I am going to bring this up with them when I go in on Sunday.

I am awaiting a call tomorrow to see if my one remaining embie has survived. Clinics most definitely need to inform all women that decide to egg share that the best eggs collected are given to your recipient. This should be an equal split with no egg sorting.

Wow that was a rant but I can't help but feel robbed of a fair chance! 

I am happy to help in any way that I can if you do get in touch with the HFEA.

Jen xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

To be fair, regarding the egg sorting... i find this highly unfair the way they sort these. I have been to 3 clinics, 2 in london (CRM CARE and The Lister) and CRM coventry. Both london clinics split the eggs before even looking at which were mature or not. This obviously runs the risk that one may get more immature eggs than the other.

My most recent clinic, CRM Coventry actually took the immature eggs out before splitting the eggs between me and my recipient. We both had 14 mature eggs each. Seems so much more fair this way and i dont understand why all clinics dont follow this. However, i did get the feeling at both london clinics that it was more about the recipient than us.... i felt that once they had our eggs, we took a back seat

X


----------



## bevvy82

I also think that is so terrible! 

The clinics should just split them evenly from when they are collected and so they don't know who's getting what or like you say at least separate them evenly after checking

I'm hoping my clinic isn't like that. The bonus is that they seem to put the emphasis on the donor getting pregnant and not the recipient. 

Xxx


----------



## trina123

Wow this is awful i didnt no they did this and its the donors eggs at the end of the day i egg shared at the lister to jen sp glad to hear from you im wishing all the luck for sunday xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Jenbal and Hope,

Splitting before the eggs are looked at could be another explanation for the higher number of immature eggs in our batch, which would be less intentional. I had three smaller follicles in my right ovary, so if we got the eggs from that side and recipient from the other, this could explain most of the 4 immature eggs. It's good to hear that at least one clinic looks at the eggs first and then splits them. I had assumed they would do this this everywhere when joining the egg-sharing program, as ovaries can be quite different.

Jenbal, did someone tell you how many of your eggs were mature? We were told by the embryologists twice (at phone call the day after egg collection and ET) but it's not written down in the letter we received after ET (there it says that 4 of our eggs didn't fertilise, which could be interpreted in a number of ways). I'm sorry that you got one embryo out of so many eggs. Ask them at ET if you can about what happened to your other eggs. Fingers crossed for your emby still being strong today.

I certainly encourage all ladies who read this and are still deciding on the clinic to ask them about the egg-splitting policy and express dismay if they say they split them before looking at them or even favour the recipient (not sure any clinic would admit to that).

I think the policy to suggest to HFEA is that all clinics should be required in the future to determine the number of mature eggs (which to my knowledge you can do by looking into the microscope) and only split those. This is fairer on both donor and recipient parties. Unless anyone has different views?


----------



## emjay02

Hi all. 

Have been meaning to post something for ages but keep putting it off! It's a bit frustrating trying to do it on my phone, typed a long msg the other day and then lost it when the page reloaded for some unknown reason!! Silly excuse but legitimate!

WRT to the splitting of eggs discussion, I had just assumed (maybe naively) that it was done in the most fair and ethical way possible. But I do sometimes think, or imagine, that the needs of the recipient are put ahead of the donors. I will just mention that if the immature eggs are excluded before the rest are split would it then mean that the donor is at greater risk of not being able to share, if she then no longer meets the minimum required amount?

Caz, how are you doing? Have been thinking so much about you and really hoping your BFP sticks.

Jen, good luck for ET today. What an up-and-down journey you have been on. I'm sure this will be your happy ending. My consultant said to me a couple of times that it only takes one... And I'm sure there are ladies on this forum that can vouch for that.

Fay, good luck for the week ahead! I'm starting stimms on Wednesday so we should be cycle buddies!

Bevvy, yay for a match!! I felt like things went so much quicker when I had dates. Could actually count-down to something. I hope there are no delays in your plan.

I agree with what was said earlier, it is so nice to hear back from those who have had success in this process. Gives hope to those of us who have been struggling on this journey. Thanks ladies. 

AFM had pill scan for my 'keep-all' cycle last week and all was okay. Then when I saw the nurse she said "okay, we're changing everything". I think she could tell by the look on my face I was a bit in shock! So she went to get the consultant who came to chat to me. They think this protocol will be better for me, even though they don't generally do it for those with high AMH. But I did not respond that well before so time for a change of plan! Just need to trust the experts now. 

So it's Synarel nose spray and Merional when before I was doing Cetrotide/Gonal-F. I'm not so sure about the nose spray... at least with the injections I knew I was doing them right! Lol. Will start the injections on Wed and then scan again on Monday. I hope my body responds better to these. Don't know how many more chances I'll have.

Does anyone have any advice on good dieting ideas when stimming? Green smoothies or something? And is there anymore of that baby dust going around ??

Sorry for the long post. If I'm going to do it I like to make sure I get it all out!

Xxx
mj


----------



## aimees

Hello I hope it's OK to wade into this discussion. I've just had an egg share cycle at the Lister which unfortunately resulted in a bfn this week. I was the recipient. We were told that our donor was there for male factor and I find it very worrying that the Lister are lying to patients about this as this definitely influenced our decision. 
When we had the call from the embryologist to say we had 7 eggs and our donor would have 7 eggs, she assured me that they would have a look at them and split them fairly as I wanted to know we would both have an equal chance.
Bluebell, I'm so sorry yo hear about your cycle. It sounds like moving is a good idea for you. Could I ask how you found out that you were given all the immature eggs? That sounds dreadful and I'm not surprised that you are you are upset.
X


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Hope everyone is ok, 

Aimee's I'm so sorry you had a BFN this week, I hope you can have a frozen cycle soon  

MJ so good that you are starting soon, Its great that they are changing things and hopefully to suit you this time xx

Bluebell hope you are doing ok 

Bevvy looking forward to hearing your dates soon 

Hope intresting about crm coventary way of splitting the eggs, hope your pregnancy is going well xx

Jenbal I hope ET was a success today 

Sillywrong hope you are well 

Fay hope injections are still going great 

AFM it's an official BFN this time 
Pregnancy test now comes up negative 
I assume it was a chemical pregnancy 😟
I've got my follow up consult booked in a few weeks. ( sigh) 

Hope everyone is having a great bank holiday weekend


----------



## bevvy82

Caz im so sorry about your BFN - gutted for you, was really hoping for better news  

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!

No news for me. am hoping to hear about dates next week. Feels like a massive weight lifted off my shoulders though now i have a match! 

xxx


----------



## emjay02

Oh Caz I'm so sorry! Don't know what else to say. Thinking of you. 

Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Emjay and Bevvy 
Thank you v much 

I'm keeping really positive that I did get pregnant albeit a few days. 
The thing is after reading some of your stories, and knowing most of you are trying for your first baby, I'm so so lucky to have my daughter already and if I manage get a sibling, then I am very lucky indeed. 

I look forward to seeing how everyone's cycles go and praying for BFPs Xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Emjay, the egg limit is an important consideration. For some ladies egg-sharing is the only way to fund treatment while the NHS funding is so limited, so don't want to exclude more people.
There will be cycles where 8 or 9 eggs are collected and one or a few immature eggs are among them. Interestingly, i have read a post by a recipient on a different thread here where she wrote that she was guaranteed 4 mature eggs by the clinic. Well, this means that in cycles with too many immature eggs, clinic will have to sort the eggs (let's say 8 eggs and 2 immature) to fulfil the guarantee. If donors were informed, they would probably be given the choice of unequal splitting or donate all and have a second cycle. I am wondering if the donors are given this choice though, at the moment.

Aimee, sorry for your BFN. The info regarding the diagnosis is a worry indeed. I feel gutted for my recipient. My recipient contacted me via a personal message. I used the opportunity to find out whether she also had >50% immature eggs like we had. It turned out that she had 5 embryos from 6 eggs, while we had 2 from 7, so she had one or none immature eggs, so we clearly had a lot more immature eggs or probably all.
That you have 4 frozen blasts is a good sign of egg quality. Hopefully one of your frosties will work.
Can I ask whether you have been given a guarantee for number of mature eggs?


----------



## aimees

Bluebell and Caz, so sorry for your BFNs.
We were told we would be guaranteed at least 4 eggs, but I don't know if it mentioned if they would be mature or not and I don't think I thought about it. We were also told that in the event of an odd number of eggs collected, the extra one goes to the recipient. Luckily the donor had 14 eggs collected so there was an even split as I would have felt a bit guilty about this. we got 5 blasts from the 7 which is amazing. It failed due to immune reasons I think and I have a follow up this week to discuss how to get the immune protocol better suited to me, so I am hopeful for the FET. 
It seems like the lister are Using the confidentiality to their advantage by trying the hard sell to both sets of customers. 
X


----------



## Fay2410

Caz I am so sorry hun  


Emjay - I'm hopefully starting still this week too! I have my baseline in the morning

AFM - AF is very heavy (sorry tmi) just a little worried that lining won't be thin enough as seems to be getting heavier? Oh well will know in the morning at my baseline scan     I'll be ready to start stimms! 

Fay xxx


----------



## Murray87

Hi ladies. Please can I join you? 

I've been a member for years but forgot all about the forum. 

I'm egg sharing and having my scratch tomorrow (recipient all ready etc so starting soon), and would love to chat to others in the same boat. 

My history - I shared with CARE Nottingham in November '13 and ended up having a beautiful baby boy in August 14, and my recip also had a baby boy and some frosties. I had 2 x day 3 embies transferred. We had long protocol treatment and ICSI ourselves. We are now with another clinic more loca and having the scratch tomorrow which I didn't have before. I Don't have dates for starting my injections or what not as I've been on the pill for 3 months (again didn't do this before) can anyone shed light on how long you waited from scratch to starting the stims? 

Hopefully I can be an active member, I was on the CAREforum regularly but my clinic now doesn't have one.

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Murray - welcome to the thread! We're all at different stages at the moment, all the ladies are lovely and very supportive! I have no idea how far away stimms would be for you as I haven't had a scratch, I did consider it. This is my first ever cycle so will definitely give it a try next time should this cycle fail. Good luck for tomorrow 

Fay xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Murray welcome, as Fay says there are lots of lovely ladies on here  😃😃

Aimee thank you, I'm sorry about your BFN but hope you can do a frozen cycle soon 😃😃😃

Fay thank you and I hope the lining is perfect 😃

Bluebell hope you are well 😃


----------



## emjay02

Welcome Murray! I've never had a scratch so can't offer any advice. But good luck, let us know how it goes.

Good luck for today Fay!!

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you ladies!! I'm sat in the clinic now, waiting nervously to be called   Xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Murray, Welcome to this thread. I had a scratch (didn't do the magic for me, unfortunately). It was done on the day of my pill scan, so just before stopping pill and starting the nasal spray and a week before starting stimulation. That was at the Lister clinic, don't know if other clinics have a different timing.

Fay good luck for baseline scan!

Aimee, hard-selling is the right description. I think Lister need to stop this, this is a delicate area full of ethical stumbling blocks not just a business to be streamlined at all costs.


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies!! Thanks for all your good luck wishes!! 

Scan went well, lining is nice and thin @ 3.8mm and she said my ovaries look really active.  There were 8-12 follicles on each side!!!! She said this was good though and that they would have to watch me carefully just in case of OHSS - so I'm guessing I am a little high risk :/  - I'm a little confused though as I thought when DR your ovaries are supposed to be off and there shouldn't be any follicles 

I have been put on 150 Menopur, just awaiting final call from the clinic to see if I can go ahead and start stimms tonight, just waiting to see if my recipient is good to go!! 

Fay xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Great news Fay,

Down regulation shuts down communication between brain and ovaries, which means that FSH is not produced inside you and no dominant follicle can develop. The antral follicles are important. They are the only follicles able to respond to stimulation, the ones you can't see on US are not ready yet. Great news that you have so many, means you should get lots of follies and lots of eggs. Hope clinic will manage to avoid OHSS, it's a good sign that they are aware of the increased possibility.


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell - Thank you so much for explaining that to me - makes sense now!! Just hope I can start today now, feeling very anxious! 

Fay xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - did the clinic say what time they will call? Excited for you


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Rags!! No   they just said this afternoon, I may give them a call if I don't hear by 4pm - I am itching to get started!!! How are you hun?? Any sign of AF? 

Fay xx


----------



## Murray87

Wow thank you all for the kind welcome! What stage are you all at in your journey? I've just had my scratch and waiting for the nurse now to collect my DR drugs. Wasn't uncomfortable at all  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Murray - So glad your scratch wasn't uncomfortable!! 

I am about to start stimms tonight - just waiting for a call from my clinic to see if recipient is ready at her baseline this afternoon!!  When do you start DR? 

Fay xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - Agree with you hun, I would call at 4pm if you haven't heard.

*Murray87* - I'm glad your scratch went well. Do you know when you can expect to get your cycle dates?

*emjay02* - I am starting my keep all cycle in a couple of weeks and wonder if they will change my drug plan too like they did yours. I know we have to trust they are the experts but I still worry that I won't get many eggs or that a change in the drugs will make me go crazy!!!

*bevvy82* - I feel for you, the wait for dates has always been the worst part for me!

*Caz242424* - I am so sorry, I was truly gutted when I saw your post. I hope you are feeling ok. 
SillyWrong - Any news?

*Bluebell82* - Sorry for your BFN. When can you get going again?

*aimees* - Sorry for your BFN. When can you get going again?

I really am concerned about Lister with the egg-splitting, it really does seem like people are being told different stories. We were told the recipient gets 4 eggs, if you get under 8 you can donate them all and get offered a free cycle & anything over 8 you share equally unless there is an odd number in which case the donor keeps the extra. Quality of the egg was never mentioned but they assured us it is a fair process. When I got 7 eggs on my last cycle and was pondering over donating them all or keeping them all, I asked what the egg quality was like but they wouldn't tell me. They said I had to make my decision and find out at a later date.

AFM - Still on what seems like a very long wait for AF. Due in 2 days and it can't come soon enough. I feel in a real panic this time round. Work is the main reason I think as I know I am going to struggle to get the time off I need for appointments and scans without questions being asked. I am sure it will all work out, it normally always does . I just feel like I can't focus on anything else but the IVF, my poor OH, it's all I ever talk about!


----------



## Murray87

Ooh how exciting Fay!!! I hope your recip is ready!! 

I start DR tonight and scan is on 18th so just under 2 weeks  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Murray - Exciting for you too!! The next 2 weeks will fly by!! It is true what they say, once you start injecting time goes so quickly! My EC is booked for that day! Eek!! Can I ask why you are having a scratch this time around after having a successful egg share cycle on your first go? 

Fay xx


----------



## Murray87

I'm going with a different company and wasn't offered one with the last one, but had ICSI and glue, 2 embryos transferred and one baby. The other didn't stick at all. This company however do the scratch on everyone and It is supposed to improve rates so that's only a good thing! 

EC how amazing!! I see you have an 11 year old, I also do  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Murray - That's brilliant that they offer it as part of their protocol.  My clinic have embryoscope and glue - FOC but they charge 700 for isci.  I'm hoping we won't need to pay this out as DH SA came back perfect.  Yes I have DS, he's good as gold bless him! Did you have have your 11 year old through IVF or natural conception?  Hoe many eggs did you get last time hun? What is your AMH? 

Fay xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi Rags, welcome back! So you are in a similar position to me then? I was so dissapointed when I got 7 at my last cycle all I wanted to do was get going again. That wait was really terrible, even though it wasn't all that long. So I can completely relate to where you are, it was all I could think about! Felt like a child counting down to Christmas!! But now that I am here, I feel really nervous. More so than the previous times. And having a change in protocol sprung on me was a bit of a surprise, but I think it is a good move. My AMH is 37 so I should be responding better, yet I got 9 and then 7 eggs. So maybe prepare yourself for a change and if they don't maybe ask why? I'm really nervous about messing with this cycle, 7 eggs  (all to myself) is better than nothing. But my consultant assured me the risk was not that I would have nothing, more likely I would have too many. I guess I'll soon see. Good luck with everything, let us know how it goes.

Fay, all I can say is woop-woop!! Let's get this party started 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Emjay! 

Just had the call, recipient is ready so start stimms tomorrow!! (Really wanted to start tonight but hey ho) Have first follie scan on Monday then.  Feeling really scared at this point, just in case I have the scan and there's not enough growth and end up having cycle cancelled!! 5 days for first scan is that the norm?? 

Fay xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 

Had baseline scan today, and they found a cyst, so my whole cycle has to be cancelled. I am completely in shock. Was prepared for it not to work, but didn't expect to fall at this hurdle at all. Absolutely gutted xx


----------



## Wales81

I just wrote this in the wrong thread.  Sorry ladies - I haven't written in this thread for ages!


----------



## djjim22

Wales - just read your post and wanted to say don't give up! My IVF was initially postponed as I had a cyst on my ovary. I had to wait two cycles before I started and it disappeared on its own. I know the feeling too well throughout my cycle of things not going right, but the one thing that did was I got my BFP. Have they given you a plan of where to go from here?

FAY - great news about starting stimms! Exciting times ahead!xx


----------



## emjay02

Fay, at least you know you are starting for definite tomorrow. Me too. So exciting!!! It's been 5 days for me both times before and I'm also having scan on Monday so must be the norm. Don't worry, you had loads of follies at your baseline scan so no reason why there shouldn't be loads on Monday. And there will be plenty of time to up your dose if need be. Good luck for first injection tomorrow.

Wales, I'm so sorry to hear about your cycle.

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay! Thanks hun! When is your first scan? Good luck to you also! Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Djjim thank you so much for your post. I really felt like giving up eallier, but Its sunk in a little now and I know that giving up is not an option.  
I've been told I have to take Bcp from cd cd1 - 21 then go in for another scan to See if it's still there. after reading posts on here I've found that some ladies go straight onto stimms from that, but I assume I'll start Dr injections If it's gone.  Do you mind me asking how long you waited for Af to arrive when your cycle was cancelled? As usual my head is full of questions that I wish I'd asked today xx


----------



## Wales81

My punctuation and spelling is not usually so bad.  I'm trying to get to grips with my new phone! x


----------



## rags_83

*Wales81* - Sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled. I had to have a bleed in between cycles as the doctor said he wanted to give my ovaries a rest. I pushed but he wouldn't agree to let me go straight into another cycle.

*Fay2410* - SUPER EXCITING for you hun.

*emjay02* - Defo sounds like we are in similar positions. I am surprised how many eggs you got considering your AHM, I feel sure you will have too many this time now they have changed protocol . My AMH is just over 11 so whilst it was disappointing when I got 7 eggs, I wasn't entirely surprised. I am so nervous this time round, I wish I could relax but it's keeping me awake at night!


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - Thank you hun!! I feel like I am finally getting somewhere!! It's been a long 6 months to say the least!! Hope AF shows soon!!

Emjay - I have just read through your history and I can't believe what you have been through.  Your AMH is very similar to mine! Do you mind me asking what meds and dose you were on please? 

Murray how are you today?

Bevvy - Where have you gone?? Haven't heard from you in a few days - hope your ok?   

Djjim - Have you got a little bump yet?

Wales - Glad to hear your not giving up!! Not sure when AF would be next? I thought next AF for us as we were on same dates would have been around OTD date? I am just guessing though. Maybe give Amanda a call at the clinic, thinking of you    

Hope everyone else is ok!!

AFM - Day 1 of stimms today, will be doing my first jab this evening.  I haven't got to worry about mixing the menopur as the nurse did it for me in the clinic yesterday.  Does anyone know how long it stays fresh mixed up for please?  
Feeling excited today, can't believe I am nearly there!! I spoke to my boss last night, said I would be needing some time off for a gynae surgical procedure. He was very understanding and didn't ask what for so I didn't tell him.  I've only been in this job since last September so didn't want to upset the apple cart and drop a bomb with "I'm having IVF and could potentially be leaving the company after Christmas". He has said I can take as much time off but he will cover me with full pay for 1 week. So I am going to take from EC off which is provisionally booked for the 18th. So I will be off from the 15th May - 26th May (Bank Hol 25th) then a week later I fly off to Greece for a week in the sun!! 

Does anyone know what date ET would be if I went to blast and EC was still on 18th?

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies,

sorry for the lack of communication over the last few days! 

hope everyone is doing well! 

I just had a call from the clinic today with some dates!!!! whoop whoop 

I will start the pill on my next period (about 10 days time) and then start down regging on day 14 of the pill. They gave me the option of delaying a month and starting after my holiday but i just want to get on with it now!! They said they will do a baseline scan the day after i return from my holiday and then go from there.

They said i will be on buserelin but dont know anything more than that. I have an appt at the clinic next thursday to collect everything! eeeek!!!

Feel like im finally on the move     

Fay- Yay! on the stimms!!! how exciting for you!! xxx
Hows everyone else?? xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Yay!!! So happy for you! Having dates really does make it seem more real doesn't it!! Funny how you are DR on day 14 isn't it! So your EC will be around end of June will it? Whoo hoo!!!!    

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah I don't really know about the whole down Regging thing so don't know if its normal Any help ladies!!

Yeah I thnk it will be around the end of the June or beginning of july I guess

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Ask the clinic to clarify when you go in to see them next week! I only know about long protocol which is what I am doing where you DR on day 21 of cycle and then continue right through then start stimms after 2 weeks of DR.  I think short protocol is where you DR on cycle day 2 and stimm at the same time?? God knows!! Make sure you ask them and maybe write down some other questions you need answering and take them with you!!!

I know I'm sad ladies but I'm sooo excited to finish work today and go home to have my first menopur injection!! Got my protein, pineapple and hot water bottle on standby   xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Fay if you had EC on 18th then that is day 0, so if you had a blast transfer it would be 23rd. Hope that helps 😃
So exciting that you are starting menopur 😃😃

Bevvy BRILLIANT NEWS re dates 😃😃😃😃😃😃

Rags I hope AF comes on time and I agree re work, I struggled this time as its a newish job, I have to admit I took some days off 'sick' it was easier than questions. 😃

Wales I'm so sorry re your cycle  

Djimm hope you are well 😃

Emjay glad you are starting soon 😃

Murray hope DR going well 😃

AFM got my negative cycle appointment next week, then deciede next steps 😃


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Bevvy,
I think I know what's going on. They basically made your pill stage as short as possible, probably because of your holiday and because your recipient can also start pill soon, because your cycles are similar in timing. At my clinic, I was told that you need to be at least 10 days on the pill, so there's your 14 days. Day 21 is only needed when you work without the pill (means you start down regulating at the end of a normal cycle, while you will be down-regulating after the pill). 

Hi everyone else, too.


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Bluebell,

Thanks for the info hun. That makes it much clearer. Cheers for that  

such a minefield this whole process lol. Ill now have to try and get out of my sister in law to be's hen do as its right around the time i expect ill be doing the EC and ET...we've decided not to say anything else to anyone now about dates etc as i already feel a bit under pressure from the OH side of the family...dont get me wrong, they are lovely but are adamant its gonna work and that it will all go fine but i know that its not that simple or easy!

xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Can i also ask something?

Is the Buserelin give by nasal spray or injections


xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Bevvy, I think it can be both. I had injections xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

You're very welcome, Bevvy.

My family was also absolutely certain that the second round would work and they couldn't understand why I was so cautious and worried about it. Sometimes I wish that everyone would be taught IVF statistics at school.

Well, I'll keep fingers crossed that your folks will get opportunity to be smug about being right all along   Baby dust to you


----------



## Fay2410

First stim jab done! Taking it very seriously! Already had 1 glass of pineapple juice, 1 protein shake, hot bath and now sat here with hot water bottle on my belly! Grow follies grow!!!    

Emjay - have you done yours yet hun?

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Bluebell... What's your next step hun?

How was your injection Fay? Bet you're used to them now eh! Well done you getting on it properly!! 

Xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay, you make me laugh. 

Bevvy, waiting for failed cycle appointment, which is in a couple of weeks. They may let me share again, but I'm not sure I want to offer my eggs to the market if it's not clear whether they may be (part of) our issue. We've been saving already for a while for this scenario, so will probably go private. Possibly try the crazy clinic (=ARGC) with 80% pregnancy rate for our age group -despite specialising in complex cases and people with multiple failed cycles. If they can't knock us up...


----------



## bevvy82

such a hard thing to decide and go through isnt it! 

haha go to the   clinic and quick!!...thats an amazing success rate!! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell - hope the next two weeks fly by for you and you get some answer at your appointment! 

Bevvy - the menopur needle is slightly bigger that the needle used to inject Suprecur and it made me bleed and left a bruise but honestly I didn't feel much, easy peasy! 

Just a quick question if anyone can help? Are we supossed to keep as much heat as possible on our tummies for as long as possible while stimming or can too much be bad? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

oh jeez...i hate needles, i really do  

so where are all you ladies from anyways? xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - there's nothing to worry about I promise!! DH did the first few Suprecur for me, I've since done the rest and the stimms tonight. I prefer to do it myself to be honest. 

I'm from South Wales Bevvy!! I promise I wasn't on the valleys programme or the documentary on channel 4 last week called skint! How embarrassing for us valley people! What about you Bevvy? 

Fay xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all!

Fay! Well done!!! Finally getting started! I haven't done mine yet, still at work so has to wait until I get home. To be honest, I am really struggling to fit it all in at the mo. Especially with this protocol as it's twice a day. I hope I'm not doing my stimm injections too late... do you think it matters? I don't really have any choice as I work late shifts and don't want to inject myself in the ladies loo! Fay, what protein shakes are you drinking? I read about it once before but am a bit nervous about doing things wrong. Can they do any harm? And to answer your previous question I was on Cetrotide/Gonal-F both times before.

Rags, I know EXACTLY how you feel re:nerves, and the loss of sleep. You're not alone out there.

Caz, what do you want to do, or hope to be able to do, next? Another Egg Share?

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

ive told the OH that he has to do them...theres no way i could do them myself so fair play to ya!! So how many days of down regging and then stimms do you have to do? I have soooo many questions to ask when i collect my pills n stuff as im clueless what happens now lol 

Hahahaha yeah yeah i bet you were on them in the background **** hahahaha

Im from Bedfordshire, about 20 miles north of London xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - I wouldn't have thought it mattered doing it late in the night just try and do them the same time every night? I'm drinking whey protein milkshakes with whole milk from Holland and barrat. One serving has 20g of protein so having one in the morning and one in the evening. I've read through lots and lots of egg share threads on here and I'm talking about going back years and lots of ladies have used them and had success! I'm willing to try anything to make it work. Im also eating healthy, no caffeine, limited chocolate and fatty foods, plenty of fresh vegetables and lots and lots of water. 

What do you work as working this late hun? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy I promise I wasn't hahahaha **** ****

DR for 14 days, baseline scan and start stimming then for another 10-14 days. You keep taking Suprecur when you DR. EC is normally 4 weeks after date you DR on long pritocol so if you start Dr on 26th June your EC will be around 26th July! I think that's right anyway! 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hun, Im sure all will become clear next week lol xxx


----------



## emjay02

Okay, done! Eazy peazy 

Fay, I'm definitely going to try the protein shakes! Not leaving anything to chance this time!! Lol, 'limited' chocolate... that made me smile. I'm a theatre sister, so work shifts (and other inconvenient, unpredictable times). Very difficult to guarantee when I will be free to take meds. Can't really down tools mid-procedure. Plus I've been so busy at the moment I am terrified I will forget!! Insane, I know!

It sounds like most sharers are on a long protocol? I have always been on a short one (I think). I wonder why that is...

Okay, off to bed. Night all.

Xx

Oh, London BTW.


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - Well done hun!!! Did it go ok? Give them a try they don't taste too bad, I have the chocolate flavoured one!! One shake has 20g protein + 8g for the whole milk.  I am going to struggle with the chocolate restriction though    
Wow a Theatre Sister - Well done you!! 
I also thought most sharers are on long protocol, have you ever done a long protocol?

AFM - Not feeling any different yet, don't suppose I would after 1 jab!! I've Had my protein shake very early this morning and I am currently sat at my desk in work with my cura heat pad on my tummy, I've had my glass of pineapple juice and 2 hard boiled eggs for breakfast.  I have a tuna roll for my lunch with another hard boiled egg and 3 litres of water to get through... I will get lots of eggies, I will, I will!!!    

Fay xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Morning all! 

Starting DR on CD2 is used in long protocol too, it's what we're doing - the reason being that DW's cycles are really unpredictable (since we started tracking them, it's been anything from 26-38 days) therefore there's no use them starting DR on CD21 as they don't know where in the cycle that puts her.  We're waiting for the next cycle to start so we can start jabbing, according to her predictor (based on her 'average' cycle) that will be next Thursday BUT she said this morning she has sore boobs and is feeling groggy - hoping this means it's coming soon!  We're being very chilled about it and accepting that we have no control and it will come when it comes, but it doesn't stop momentary bouts of excitement when you think it might be coming!

Fay you're very cute with your protein menus!  I hope it's all going well for you. 

Emjay - do you get to keep all this cycle?  Fingers crossed you get a freakishly high number this time  - also, my Dad was an ODP 

Bevvy - so many questions! I'm really excited for you! I completely and totally understood it all after talking to our consultant about our plan/meds etc - then I came on here and read about all yours and it's thrown me right off!  Why the different meds!? Why nasal spray or injections? Why the different protocols!?  All so confusing! We're doing 2 weeks of Buserelin injections and then 2 weeks of buserelin and Fostimon for stimming. 

Oh - and I'm a southerner in Manchesteeeeer (actually, bev, I'm originally from MK!)


----------



## bevvy82

Good evening ladies,

Fay - i walked past Holland and Barrett today and immediately thought of you and your protein shakes lol. how you feeling?

Sillywrong - bet you cant wait to start!! Hope OH's AF comes on time.  It defo is really confusing, i cant wait to go to my appt next week. Still feels so surreal that im finally catching up with you guys lol. Ooh MK... i live in Dunstable so was just down the road from you when you were a southerner lol xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Omg you guys are all moving so fast ! It's great 😃😃

I was hoping to egg share again but had an email today saying I probably won't be able to as I've done 3 cycles at same clinic 
I'm feeling pretty disappointed tbh especially as cycle 1 both pregnant 2 recipient pregnant 3 me very short pregnant not sure about recip yet and each cycle I have had more eggs then before 😟

So I'm waiting for my consultation to find out for sure but I'm looking into other clinics now and wondering if anywhere will accept me after 3 times 

Suggestions and any good news stories welcome 

I'm in South East and currently at The Lister.


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - I would definitely speak with the consultant over that email.  You've proved yourself to be a successful donor so why would they refuse you?? Stupid people! Are there any other clinics near you?? My clinic is amazing, but think it would be a little too far for you

Bevvy - The protein shakes in Holland & Barrett are on offer, but one and get another for a penny.  DH has the extra tub as he is into his fitness and weight training. Not long until your planning appointment now Bevvy!! Bet you can't wait!!! 

Sillywrong - You are so knowledgeable!! Hope DW AF arrives soon, sounds like the witch is on her way! 

AFM - Nothing to report really, on day 3 of stimms.  Since starting menopur I am not feeling so low but I'm extremely tired.  I couldn't keep my eyes open at 8.30pm last night so gave in in the end and was out for count by 9pm.  Really worried this dose I am on won't be enough and I'll have bad news on Monday at my first follie scan 

Fay xx

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning everyone  

I am a bit confused as when the lady phoned me about coming in next week, she said it was just a pharmacy appt. i thought they would be sitting down with me etc to go through it all....esp if i have to do the injections?! I was a bit concerned when she said to me...'oh youve had the buserelin before havent you.' Erm no, this is my first time with everything!!  

Caz - I think my clinic only give 3 attempts as well. I dont know if that is regardless of success of those attempts. Defo call round to some other clinics to get their advice. Hopefully you will find one that will take you on if your clinic do not offer you any further attempts.

Fay - if you arent progressing as they expect, surely they will up the dosage for you?? try not to worry sure youll be fine.

xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all!

Bevvy, that doesn't sound right?! Surely someone has to tell you how and when to take the meds? Unless the pharmacist or someone will? Don't leave without making sure they have explained everything to you! When is your app? Once you have all your meds things will really start moving quickly!! So exciting!

Caz, I don't know what their policy is, but I agree with you. If you have donated successfully why shouldn't you be allowed to again? Good luck, let us know what they say.

Fay, you are making me feel bad!! I'm going today to stock up on protein shakes, pineapple juice, hot water bottles and eggs!  I know what you mean, super-nervous for scan on Monday. So worried they have got the protocol wrong or I've done something incorrectly. But you are doing everything you can so just trust that it will all go perfectly!

Had a really awful day yesterday. Was at work from 7am to midnight. Was so busy in the morning I forgot about my Synarel! Took it an hour later than I normally do. Had to literally leave the operating table in the middle of a complex case to do my evening injection. Felt like a drug addict, rushing to mix the meds on the floor of the loo, hoping no-one hears me, syringes and needles flying everywhere! Okay, looking back now it seems quite funny. But I was actually near tears by this point. I had worked myself up watching the clock, not knowing if I was going to be able to go. And then when I said I needed to run to the loo I could see everyone was like "who goes to the loo now?". Oh well it all worked out okay in the end. And I spoke to my boss this am, told her I'm not putting myself in that situation again. Really don't need the added stress right now. Luckily I am off now until Monday so can make sure I do everything properly. And hopefully Monday's scan will be good news. 

Have a good weekend everyone. Sorry if I left anyone out.

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey emjay, thanks hun, I called the clinic and spoke to the nurses and she said that I should've had a planning appt but they are gonna give me a longer appt next week and go through everything and show me the injections etc. phew...glad I phoned! My appt is next Thursday 

Caz- defo keep us up to date on what happens xx

Emjay- what a horrendous shift poor you!! Glad all went well in the end, glad you've spoken to your boss about it now. Enjoy and relax on your few days off xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Emjay that sounds awful, poor poor you.
Hope you have a better day today 

Bevvy I re read a few earlier posts my syranel was nasel spray not injectins if it helps. 

Fay sorry to hear you are so tired, don't worry about scan, my medication was adjusted a number of times and doubled at the end. They have time to get it just right


AFM feeling a bit better have just spoken to another large clinic recommended to me and they have said they would accept me and see the 3 cycles at lister as a positive. So I'm going to have my negative cycle appointment next week and deciede what to do after that. 

Caz


----------



## bevvy82

Caz- clinic have told me I will b on the injections waaaaa 😞 lol

That's brill news about the other clinic. At least now you've got some options xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - You will be fine!! Promise you!!! The suprecur ones are smaller so good to get you used to them before stimming

Caz - Thanks for the reassurance. I've decided to stop googling and comparing myself to other people, what will be will be and I just need to trust the expert

Emjay - Enjoy the time off - really sounds like you need it!! 

Have a great weekend girlies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Welcome and congrats on a match!!! We're all at different stages on this thread but everyone is lovely and very supportive!

Fay xx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - great to see you back here! 

Sounds like everyone else is getting underway with their treatment or nearly starting! I find it hard to keep up with where everyone is when I don't log on for a few days but wishing everyone lots and lots of luck.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies - just wanted to ask if it's normal to be snappy and really emotional while stimming? I've been an absolute monster this morning, been crying and now I'm feeling really bad for being so horrible. I'm finding this part harder than DR. I really do feel like I'm going crazy!!  Xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay,
Sorry to hear. My side effects were splitting headaches and I could barely concentrate (felt a bit brain dead really). It was worse during the second cycle for some reason. I think it is different for everyone, side effects are pretty common. your oestrogen level is definitely rising faster and higher than during a normal cycle.
Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks bluebell - in feeling a lot better this evening after and afternoon nap, a hot bath and steak cooked by DH!

I do have another problem now -  I have my last dose of 150 units in my first bottle of menopur to do tonight, onlyIve just tried and there's only 100 units there?!?!? I've had to mix up a new bottle as I couldnt risk under injecting... Has anyone else had this? Theres 600 units per bottle so should be 4 x 150 units!?? I must be wasting some when I'm getting the air bubbles out?? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey girls,

Glad you are feeling better now Fay - our hormones are never kind to us at the best of times. Sounds like OH has been looking after you 

Sorry can't help with your question...I do have one of my own though lol. The injections you have for the DR, are they syringe / vials or are they like an epi-pen type of injection?? 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bevvy - their syringe xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Oh no I was hoping it was gonna be the epi pen jab lol I'm such a wimp with this needle phobia of mine lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Aw Bevvy they aren't bad a all! I suppose it must be scary if  it's a phobia of yours. Maybe try a numbing cream from a pharmacist  

I used to be petrified of hospitals, needles, even having blood until I broke my jaw in 3 places and had my 3 ectopics!! I've been admitted to hospital every year from 2009 - 2014!! Never really had luck ony side!! Hope it's about to change!!   

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

I'll defo be stocking up on emla cream lol. It's my best friend haha

Oh god, bless you hun! Yes Im hoping your luck is changing too! You'd think I'd be used to needles now with all the cancer ops Ive had but I still can't lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I think we are at the same clinic CRGW? When do you have treatment planning?

Yes the needles aren't big at all. I let DH do the first few for me then after doing it myself I preferred it xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi pollita! Thanks for your response. I've used emla cream for a couple of my tattoos and the stuff is amazing. You just have to make sure you put it on at least an hour before you do the injections. 

Yeah that's how I see them...horrid things but at least will be worth it so I just have to man up haha. Luckily my OH has said he will do them for me phew!!

What do you start treatment?? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Yes their all lovely there. Oh not long for you then! I'm sure they would allow you to start in June if its more convenient for you? 
I'm on day 4 of stims, have EC booked in for a week Monday providing I have enough follies on my scan this week...  

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- good luck for tomorrow hun  

Pollita- my main worries are the injections but that's just coz I'm a wuss. I'm also totally realistic about the fact it may not work. My partners family , whilst really supportive , are adamant it's going to work first time so I feel quite pressured about it all. So me and my OH have kept quiet about our treatment dates as I just don't need the stress of the constant questions etc. I don't have any doubts about doing tho as we both want a baby together more than anything. I'm lucky he so supportive. 

I hope you have lots of supportive friends and family and remember we are all here to support you and help any way we can.  

Xxx


----------



## emjay02

Just a quick one to say good luck for today Fay!!

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you for your good luck messages ladies. Scan is at 5.20 so going to be a long day for me 

Emjay - good luck to you also! What time is your scan? Xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Poll - Welcome (slightly belated but I'm not usually here over the weekends!) I think it's such a brave and amazing thing to do, to have a baby on your own.  I take my hat off to you!  Before I met my DW i had started to think about doing it alone, not sure I ever would have got up the courage to do it though. 

Fay - hope it goes well today.

It's going to be a long day for me too - my bro and his Mrs went in to be induced today (they were due on 29/04) so I'm waiting to see if things progress so I can jump on a plane (they live in Dublin) tomorrow morning for a flying visit (I have to be back in work Wednesday )


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick one...with the DR injections , sldi you have to do them at a certain time of the day and at that same time every day? Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

We have buserelin and have been told to take them at any time approx. between 4-7 every day - doesn't have to be the exact same time each day, just around the same (i.e. in the evening)


----------



## bevvy82

Ah ok. Im just trying to plan when to take it as my OH will be doing them so didn't know if it had to be done in the morning, afternoon or evening xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I do my injections (Suprecur which is Buserelin & Menopur) at 7pm in the evenings.  Sometimes I am 15 minutes late but I wouldn't take the risk in doing them much later. 

Sillywrong - How exciting! Hope it all goes well - keep us posted! 

Pollita - I think egg sharing is an amazing thing to do, doing it alone is even more incredible and I really do take my hat off to you!! Have you spoken to the clinic today? 

Almost 3 hours until my scan      it's news!!! 


Fay xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay* - look forward to hearing from you later.  I know you will be making good progress.

Will do more personals later as I'm at work at the mo

x


----------



## Fay2410

Had my scan - not brilliant news really...there's 6 on my left and 8 on my right. Clinic seem happy but have upped my menopur up to 300!!! Endo lining is where it should be, hope this boost of menopur does the trick. Clinic seemed happy and that I'm where I should be 

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- you should still be pleased hun as it's all going in the right direction and I'm sure the clinic know what they're doing so try not to worry xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bevvy! I'm ok about it, I'm happy they've upped my menopur so much...should give them a good bit of growth now! Oh well one scan down 2 to go until egg collection xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Forgot to say girls - I asked the clinic about hot water bottle and heat pads and she said its a load of rubbish!! It's not proven to help and the best thing to Dinis drink plenty of water, milk and protein! Xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Fay,
Congrats, the number of follicles is good. Looks likely now that you'll make it over the 8 egg hurdle. It's also possible that a few more follicles spring up between first and second scan. I had 3 follicles join the 11-12 follicles that were visible in the first scan.


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks bluebell - I'm hoping they grow by next scan on Wednesday, clinic said they need to be 20mm for EC

Fay xx


----------



## emjay02

Fay, that is really good hun!! I never had that many on 1st scan! Even if just those ones grow nicely you will have more than enough. 

My scan was okay. Lots happening on the one side, but not much on the other. She measured about 7 that were decent size and then about 7 more smaller ones. Let's hope they get a boost between now and Wednesday's scan! I know I should be happy because however many I get I'm keeping, but I really wanted more than before... oh well, just gotta go with the flow.

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Emjay! Your still sounding good hun! There's plenty of time! Did they up your meds or are they keeping them the same? My scan is Wednesday too!! Xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay - I was reading a thread the other day that might be of interest to you - OP was told she only had 3 follies on the day before EC - then they collected 16 eggs!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=335514.msg6075900#msg6075900


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - Just read it, Amazing!! Thanks very much for that! Has your niece / nephew arrived yet? 

Bevvy - How are you feeling about your appointment this week? Thursday isn't it??

Pollita - How are you today?  Are you still having doubts?

Rags - Any sign of AF??

I'm feeling more positive today, so glad they have doubled my dose of menopur, hopefully this will do the trick.  Have just booked myself half day off work tomorrow so I can go to the clinic for my 2nd scan     grow follies!!!! 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good afternoon ladies 

Fay - good luck for tomorrow...what time is your scan? hopefully the double dosage is working its magic  
Yeah i have my appointment on Thursday morning. Am looking forward to it as it will finally feel real i think...then it will be the wait for the dreaded AF - lets see if she plays games this month lol.

Hows everyone else today? any news? 

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - You must be excited!! I was like a bottle of pop the week before my treatment planning appointment!!  

Appointment is 2.50 tomorrow, if I can get past tomorrow there will only be one more scan to face... I have to be honest I am finding this part the toughest part as I know in reality it could all be over if they don't grow properly   ...I am feeling more positive today though    

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- will be thinking of Ya tomorrow- just try and stay positive hun 

Pollita- glad you are feeling better about things today. I'm glad youve decided to go ahead  hopefully you'll get your treatment planning appt soon and that you don't have to wait long for it. I absolutely can't wait to get to my appt on Thursday. I'm so excited about starting...it still doesn't quite seem real to me yet...sure that will soon change when I see those needles. Haha will certainly feel real then lol 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies!

My belly looks like it's about to explode it's so swollen - does anyone know if this is normal? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

I've heard that's it's common to feel quite bloated from my doctor xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Yup, that's totally normal. More bloated with more follies. Your ovaries are not their normal size (normally only one growing follicle not 14) and your uterus lining is pumped up, too.


----------



## SillyWrong

I heard that your ovaries can grow from the size of an almond to the size of an orange during stims.  So yes I'd say bloating should be expected 

AFM - I have a niece! I am so overwhelmed.  She was born last night at 8pm.  She's so beautiful!


----------



## bevvy82

Yay pollita!!!! Xxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all!

OMG, I'm booked for EC on Friday!! Went for my 2nd scan today expecting to go back again on Friday and then EC on the 18th/19th. But things are looking good and if my bloods are okay I'll go in on Friday! I'm still in shock, really didn't expect it, haven't even brought my trigger inj with to work and need to take it tonight! They measured 14 follicles and a couple of smaller ones. the best position I've ever been in going into EC. Still not ready to get my hopes up as our real problem is sperm-related so will have that to deal with next week. 

Fay, I think the bloating is normal, I'm feeling it too! And I get this odd 'twinge' every time I sit down! Means things are happening though. Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes today. Not much longer!

Pollita, welcome back! Such great news that you are having another cycle.

Sillywrong, congrats Aunty!

Bevvy, good luck for tomorrow. Things really sunk in for me once I'd come home with all my meds. Remember sitting at the table staring at them thinking "I can't believe I'm really doing this". But it will go so quickly once you get started.

What else is news? Who have I forgotten?

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - wow!! Congratulations hun! Whoo hoo!!! Xx

Pollita - not long until you get your dates the! Congrats to you too!! Xx

AFM - just got back from my scan, feeling deflated  follicles have grown their ranging from 7-13mm...feeling down because the nurses worse were "the little ones are the problem we have" just feel like crying and going to bed!! Have another scan Friday, she said if all is ok EC will be Wednesday next week but to be honest I can't see me getting that far xxxx


----------



## emjay02

Oh Fay, don't get too down about things. A lot can happen in a couple of days. Some people only peak towards the end. And you have done all that you can. The rest is up to fate (and our prayers). 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

When the nurse was scanning, she said their definitely growing and so far so good but then when she calculated the measurements on the computer she seemed positive but then said about the smaller ones being a proble which has upset me. Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies ,

Emjay- fab news. Well excited for you hun  yeah I'm pretty sure I'll look like a rabbit in headlights when I get the medication!! Lol. 

Fay- try not to feel negative hun, fingers crossed your follies have a growth spurt. You gotta remember- you're not out til you're out so please keep on doing what your doing  

Quick question ....when you picked up your meds, did the clinic make you do a 'practice' jab in front of them at all to show that you are ok doing them 

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - no my clinic didn't make me do a practice jab, they did a practice jab on a toy/doll they have specially for that xxx


----------



## emjay02

Okay, stand down. My oestrogen level looks okay apparently, so going to hold off, probably until Monday. Scan again on Friday.

Bevvy, my clinic had a little practice model that they used.

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thank God....I was having terrible thoughts of them makings do a practice one on myself loool xxx


----------



## bevvy82

haha Pollita, yes without a doubt!! my hands would be shaking so much, id end up injecting someone else lol. My mum is coming with me tomorrow and shes worse with needles than I am...what a great team!!  

How you feeling about it all now? All positive i hope! 

xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Good for you! You will be just fine hun 


Well I think I skipped the treatment planning appt lol. I just got a call last week saying that they were gonna starty treatment and have me rough dates over the phone and dates for baseline scan after down regging. Tomorrow I just have a pharmacy appt to pick up the pill and down reg drugs and they are just gonna showe how to do them etc xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

My clinic gave me all the forms to fill out before I had my first consultation and the doctor dos go through a bit of the treatment stuff at that consultation so maybe they combined the two appts?! No idea!!

Like I say, they just gave me the dates on the phone just after my match was confirmed. 

I will be starting the pill on my next period which should be about 18th may,then I start my injections on day 14 of my cycle. Was supposed to then have a baseline scan around the 14th June but am on holiday so have to go in on 18th June instead. Then I guess I'll be on the stimms xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - good luck at your appointment today! You must be really excited!!! Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi everyone,

Just back from the clinic and fully stocked up! I was a bit worried when I saw the endless supply of syringes lol. 

Am feeling quite excited despite the needle phobia!!

How's everyone else? Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling too great Fay   Hope you feel better soon

Not sure on my exact DR date as depends on when AF shows up. Gotta wait to see if it's on day 14 or day 21 of my cycle

Pollita - she gave me 32 syringes in total....i nearly had a heart attack until she said its ok we give you some spares. they offered to let me have a practice on this little pad thing but i couldnt bring myself to do it. 
Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I will have to phone the clinic tomorrow as they haven't given me enough buserelin. I had no idea til my oh got home and checked. I've only got enough for 8 days which will run out before I go on holiday so means another trip up there which has annoyed me as its over an hours drive away :-/
Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - how big are your buserelin bottles and how many did they give you? I had 2 bottles and I'm now at te end of my second bottle so 2 bottles have lasted me since 20th April when I started. 

Polita - thank you for asking. I'm feeling much better tonight, have done my jab so praying they make a difference for tomorrow scan. It's nice and early at 8am which I'm pleased about. Ovaries have felt a little uncomfortable today and have had a bit of CM (sorry tmi) which I've read is a good sign of follicles growing as CM is indication of oestrogen levels rising!! Just   this is the case!

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

lol false alarm! My mr 'know it all' didn't look at the bottle right so there actually plenty hahaha. Good job I double checked it myself. What a donut!!!

Glad your scan is nice and early. Be keeping everything crossed for you hun sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning Ladies

I've had my scan this morning - much better news today thank god - 12 follies they are: 10.2, 10.2, 10.8, 10.8, 11.5, 12.7, 13.2, 13.5, 13.7, 14.5, 14.8, 14.9
The clinic is confident I will make it to EC which will probably be Wednesday 20th, I have another scan Monday to confirm!! 
She said if I ever egg share again, they would start me on 300 menopur straight away rather that starting on a lower dose - hope fully I will never have to go through this again!! I've had the month from hell!! Last day in work for me until the 27th - I so need a break!

How is everyone else today?? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay that is fab news hun! So pleased for you!!!

Nothing really happening with me. I'm doing the pretty muddy race for life tomorrow for cancer research so that will be fun....hmmmmm lol xxx


----------



## emjay02

Fay that's awesome! woop-woop!! Now you can relax and enjoy the weekend  

On my way to clinic for my scan, hope the news is just as good!

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck emjay xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies!!

Emjay - Good luck for your scan!! 

Bevvy - Good luck in your race!! WELL DONE YOU!!

Pollita - Enjoy your lunch and alcohol!! ... Have a white zinfandel for me please  

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hun , 

I'll be the crumpled, mud covered heap at the end hahaha 

Thought I should give something back xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Good Evening Ladies, I'm not sure where to start or which thread to start with but this seemed like the best for my initial questions   I had a ruptured ectopic approx 7years ago with a previous partner, we had been trying for 4 years before that and when it happened I was ecstatic, when I lost it I was heartbroken and went a little nutso, we carried on trying but the relationship eventually ended. I am now finally in a relationship with somebody where I want to try again. I know there is a problem now, more so than when I tried before as obviously I'm now missing a ft. Unfortunately due to emotional turmoil at the time I cant actually remember what the consultant said about my remaining tube but he did say I had what looked like two good ovaries and although this was a long time ago its what I'm clinging to. Anyway that was a bit of history and our first GP appointment is on Monday, I will be going private as my partner already has a child and my research says this will rule us out from NHS treatment. Thankfully my older brother and sister in law are helping us financially or we would be years off being able to go ahead. I think my questions at the minute are around what will rule me out of egg sharing, its something I'm open to for both the financial help but also as I suppose helping somebody else creates good karma. I know there are a lot of tests which might mean I'm not able to go this way but what about medical history? Will the ectopic make it impossible? Also my mother has MS which isn't genetic or hereditary but I was concerned and just wanted some personal views from people who had been there before talking to my GP and then the clinic which I've actually already decided on (am i allowed to decide? Do the doctors decide?) sorry I'm very new to the whole IVF journey but I'm not new to the disappointment of failure so this time round I'm going to be prepared and attack it from all directions! I'm on a bit of a mission i suppose. Thank you for reading, i will appreciate any advice or help or tales or miracles 😃 xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hello hun and welcome to the thread. Everyone here is lovely and all have different histories so  sure we can all help you. 

All the clinics have the same initial criteria which is under 35, BMI of less that 30, non smoker, good AMH results (anti mullerian hormone- this tells you what your ovarian reserve is), you can't have any hereditary or genetic diseases.  Having an ectopic will not rule you out as they collect the eggs by going through your vaginal wall straight to your ovaries. I know a few ladies on here have had Fallopian tubes removed so they will be able to give better advice on this than I can. You pick the clinic you want to go to- I would find the best one that is near to you as you do make a lot of trips to the clinic for tests and treatment...where are you from as we are all with different clinics so sure there will be someone who can give a recommendation. We are also at different stages in our journeys so I'm sure we can all help to answer any questions you have 

Xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Ok, thank you both! I'm from Nottingham and my options that are closest are Nurture and Care however I work for the NHS and used to be based at the hospital where Nurture used to have their clinic and due to some previous interaction and hearing good stories from a couple of friends they are the clinic I'm leaning towards. My sister in law has raised the point of children that could be born from my donated eggs and what rights they have to know where they came from?? Do they have to or can you request to be unknown? Im not particularly leaning towards remaining unknown, personally I think they should have a right but I was wondering what the legalities are? Also thank you for explaining your abbreviation, I've been reading this thread for a few weeks and have been wondering what everything meant 😁 x


----------



## bevvy82

Wow pollita my clinic won't take an AMH of less then 15 so that surprised me some go down to 3. It's mad how all the clinics vary so much isn't it! 

With regards to children born from donated eggs. It is completely anonymous but when the child turns 18 they will be given your information if they want to contact you. You have no legal or financial responsibility to them. It would be just if they wanted to find out about your side of their genetic make up. So you would have to be ok with that. You so get counselling about this from the clinics tho so you can make an informed choice. Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Oh and there are sooo many abbreviations so just ask if you aren't sure on them lol xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

I think that is the way it should be and don't have a problem with it. I suppose now I just wait for Monday and keep reading. Out of interest what is the timeframe from GP to clinic? Is it likely I could have some of the initial tests done on NHS or will I need all done in the clinic as I dont qualify for treatment? Sorry for bombarding you all with questions 😊 x


----------



## bevvy82

I didnt go through a GP, i contacted the clinic directly as i wasnt entitled to NHS funding. I dont know about the other ladies on here. I got my first consultation appt within 4 weeks. You can ask your GP to do a sperm test for your partner as the clinic will need that. Also you will need to have blood tests done for HIV, HEP B core and HEP B antibodies and HEP C. Some GP's will do these but some may charge so just check - also some clinics let you have these done for free under the egg share scheme so double check. The GP will not do the AMH test so this will need to be done through the clinic and most charge for this (mine cost £100). Usually these  tests are covered in the initial consultation fee which again varies from clinic to clinic. feel free to ask any questions hun, someone on here will have the answer im sure...everyone has helped me loads since i joined! xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Thank you I will write all these questions down and ask my GP and ill attend an opening evening at Nurture to ask them some questions too 😊 xx


----------



## bevvy82

No worries and good luck! Make sure you stay in touch xx


----------



## Annaleise32

I definitely will   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Annaleise - welcome! I see the other ladies have answers most of your questions and given you some very good advice, I just wanted to say that I have suffered 3 ectopics, after the first one I had terrible trouble conceiving again and made a decision to have the one left removed after suffering a rare cornual ectopic. Clinics are not not bothered if you have had ectopics to egg share, they are if there is a history of 3 or more confirmed miscarriages so you would be ok there. I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey, egg sharing is a wonderful thing to do although its emotionally challenging to say the least! 

Fay xxx


----------



## bevvy82

How you feeling this eve Fay?? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Much much better than yesterday thank goodness! I'm feeling uncomfortable tonight but supossed it's all good signs of the eggs in growing!!! I'm really excited for Wednesday, just explaining to DH about taking my trigger
Monday! Eek!! Can't believe its happening!!!! 

Thanks for asking Bevvy  

How are you this evening? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

So glad you are feeling better hun. Good news 

Yes if you are feeling bloated that's defo a good sign. Let's hope these follies are nice and plump!! 

I bet you can't wait for next week! Gonna be such an exciting week for you! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Yea all very exciting but still very nervous! I'm wondering about icsi. DH has excellent soerm but can you imagine having 4 mature eggs and having standard ivf then having a call the next day saying "sorry zero fertilisation"  
So I'm thinking about having split icsi? Will wait and see what DH sample is like on the day and what embryologist advises

Are you having icsi Bevvy? Xx


----------



## Annaleise32

Can I ask ask what DH is? And ICSI? As my GP appt is Monday I will go and see what they say, I've actually only been with them about a year and had very little contact so if I get the feeling they aren't going to be much help then I will contact the clinic directly.....I've not had a miscarriage before, in fact the ectopic was the one and only time in my life where I have been pregnant. I knew years ago something was wrong but wasn't ready  to accept it or in a position to do anything about it xx


----------



## bevvy82

They said on the first sperm sample from the GP that we would need ICSI but when my clinic dos a repeat test, they said it was fine so we wouldn't. However the ICSI at our clinic is free so they said they will decide on the day if they need to do it or not. You have the same concerns as me but im sure the clinic will know what is best from the sample on the day. i guess if you went with 50/50 then you got the best chance. 

DH and OH are abbreviations for talking about your partner (dear husband and other half). And ICSI is Intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection. It's where the sperm are injected directly into the eggs rather than allowing the fertilisation to take place naturally in the dish xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Oh ok thank you xx


----------



## Fay2410

Annaleise - I forgot to say last night to check with the NHS as NHS Wsles have recently changed their criteria on funding for couples that have a child from a previous relationship. It now allows funding if one person in the relationship has no children. Im in NHS Wales waiting list and have been there since last year but have decided to take matters into my own hands as I have been told my first consultation wouldn't be until December so that's 18 months in total to get seen!! Then another 9-12 months to get a treatment plan.

Bevvy - your lucky your clinic offers free icsi! Mine is 700!! Will have to wait and see on the day! Have put DH on a healthy diet, he hasn't had any alcohol for a month and he's taking his wellman vitamins so there's reason for him to give a dodgy sample on Wednesday. 

AFM - I'm wide awake at stupid o'clock, have been waking early since starting Suprecur mind! Im really looking forwrad to not injecting myself anymorebafyer Monday! My stonach is so tender snd the needles now hurt!  Sorry girls I know your worried about them. It's not that the needles hurt its my stomach is swollen and bruised from injecting myself 38 times since April!!


----------



## bevvy82

Morning Fay, 

Hope you're ok. Sorry to hear the injections are starting to hurt. It's crazy how many times we have to do it! And there's only so much stomach space available before you have to go over the same area :-( big hugs. At least that part is almost all over now!! 

We get ICSI free but if we want to do the 5 day blasto we have to pay for that and it's £800 and I know a lot of clinics do that bit for free  are you going for the 5 day Blasto?

Our NHS guidelines refuse you if either person has a child. I think that's so unfair because if you can't do IVF, it potentially means that one of you will never get the chance to become a parent and I think that's so unfair...thank god for egg sharing! Good girl getting DH to do his bit! It's the least they can do eh! lol.

How's everyone else? 

Emjay- any news from your scan hun? 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - that's not fair   NHS Wales used to have the same rules but as I mentioned earlier they haven't long changed their criteria. My clinic offer blastocyst free so the other way around so yes, given the opportunity I will go to blast!! 2 hopefully!!!!  
What day is AF due then hun? Will you be doing long protocol? 

Emjay - how did scan go hun, isn't it trigger time tonight? 

I'm taking DS clothes shopping this morning, he's going to Turkey with his father a week Monday for 2 weeks (I'm not too happy about it but what can I do) 

Fay xx


----------



## Annaleise32

I will check but two friends who are already in the process are both going private as their partners have children from previous relationships. It really isn't fair, my partner had his daughter at 15 after an older woman took advantage, he was too young and naive to see it at the time but now realises she was using him. But that's the reason we don't qualify for NHS treatment, frustrating but I have accepted it. I am incredibly grateful and lucky to have my brother and sister in law as without them this wouldn't be happening. They have opened an account for me and we all put money in each month. One worry I have is how guilty I'm going to feel bout accepting their hard earned money if we're not successful. They have said its ok but it is a big reason I am going to look into egg sharing. Xx


----------



## bevvy82

I don't get why some clinics do one thing and some do another!

AF is due on Monday (18th). I'm not sure about the protocol. When they were telling me about things over the phone they said I needed to Start DR on CD14 then at the clinic collecting my meds, the nurse said it was CD21 so when I questioned that she just said when I call up to tell them AF was here they will confirm my DR date. I will then have my baseline scan on 18th June. So not sure if that's a long or short protocol?!?!?

I'm only allowed to have one transferred. Wouldve liked 2 but hey ho! 

Annaleise- that's very kind of you bro and sis in law to do that for you  we can't afford IVF so glad we came across the egg share scheme. And to know I'm helping another person as well makes it even more appealing 

Fay- it's hard to be separated from our little ones isn't it but I'm sure you would t let him go if he wasn't in safe hands and your DS will have a blast. (And think of the peace and quiet you'll get lol) xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - long protocol is notmally DR on CD 21 so you would normall DR for 2-3 weeks, then have baseline then stimm for 10-14 days. Unless they have another protocol planned for you by starting CD14? I'm sure they will
confirm when you call them when AF arrives! Oh how exciting Bevvy! Your finally getting started hun!!! Yay!!
As for DS, his father had never had him longer than 1 night so he's gojng to struggle for 14 nights! Will give him a taste of what it's really like to be a parent I suposse!! He has another child so DS will half his half sister to play with and know he will be safe just emotionally hard to parted so long! Yes a break will also be nice and we are going to greece for a week on out own while he is away so really looking forward to a holiday with complete tranquility and relaxation!  

Annaleise - you are lucky to have such a kind big brother and sister in-law. Another option for you would be to sperm share? My clinic offer this and my DH was accepted but we chloe eggs share instead. My clinic offer free ivf for couples that egg share. Just an idea for you? 

Fay xx


----------



## Annaleise32

My brother is fab 😁 I hadn't heard of sperm share, something else to look into! All the leaflets and website for Nuture say that IVF for egg sharers is free and that you only pay for drugs and some tests but I guess ill get a full breakdown when I talk to them in person. The possibility of it all is very exciting I'm going to have to remind myself to not get too convinced especially not before I've even been accepted. Its nice to finally have fresh hope though xx


----------



## bevvy82

Well ladies I'm on route to do my pretty muddy race for life so I'll catch up later. Have a fab day xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - good luck hun!! Have fun!!! Xx

Annaleise - my clinic don't charge for meds thank goodness ive gone through loads!!! Be careful as the meds are very expensive! Xx

Fay xx


----------



## Annaleise32

May I ask what clinic you are with? I will do some more research into clinics that are nearby but I'm not sure I have too many options xx


----------



## Fay2410

Annaleise - I am with CRGW in llantrisant. I had my first constation in January and I am about to have egg collection this week  

Fay xx


----------



## Annaleise32

Are you scared? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Annaleise - I am nervous but more excited! It's been nerve racking all the way through, just hear of other ladies cycles getting cancelled and things that can go wrong, it is very scary but I'm sure it'll all be worth it in the end! I have one more scan to go to before EC (egg collection) so just need this one to confirm I am good to go on Wednesday! I've wished my life away this past few months... Xx


----------



## Annaleise32

I'm terrified already, decided to put all my energy into working out and yoga to keep myself busy and my mind of things. What's the timeframe between first injection to egg collection? And from getting the confirmation that you can share to first injection? And where do you put the needles? Thankfully I'm a bit weird and like injections 😃 I hope your scan is as it should be and ill cross my fingers for Wednesday xx


----------



## Fay2410

Annaleise - here are my dates:-

First consultation - 10/01/15 (AMH & sperm analysis done)
AMH results back - 19/01/15
Blood resuls back - 06/02/15
Matched to recipient - 03/03/15
Treatment planning appointment - 10/03/15
Start down regging on day - 20/04/15
Baseline scan - 5/5/15
Start stimming - 6/5/15
1st Follice Scan - 11/05/15
2nd follicle scan - 13/05/15
3rd follicle scan - 15/05/15
4th follicle scan - 18/05/15 (hopefully last and confirm ready for egg collection)
Egg collection - 20/05/15  

Hope this helps!!! Also I inject in my belly. Needles don't bother me either but I must admit I'm very sore from being bloated from meds and from having so many injections on one area. 

Pollita - I have also heard good things! I'm a bit of a weirdo, I actually love having anaesthetic   I think it's because I've had so many operations in used to it! I suppose it will be different through EC though as we aren't knocked out! I'll let you know how it is... And I've also heard the toast is amazing - can't wait for that! Xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Oh wow, thank you for all that, makes it easier to picture the whole journey now! 😊 xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Quick update. My scan yesterday went okay. Though I will say it is the WORST scan I've ever had at the LFC! The woman who has done every one of mine since I started is amazing, honestly, I didn't realise how much until now! But she was off yesterday so I had to have someone else, can't remember her name, she said literally 2 sentences to me: "you've been for scans before so I guess you know the drill" and then later, "okay, you can have a seat in the waiting room, one of the nurses will call you". She wasn't rude or anything, just really impersonal and clinical. I couldn't see the screen and she didn't say anything so I left there without a clue as to what was going on! Ugh, I hope no one else here has to endure this sort of treatment, especially when most of us are at private facilities.

Anyway, I'm going ahead with EC on Monday so due for trigger injection shortly. I'm more nervous than excited to be honest. Getting the eggs is only part of our problem, sperm quality is the real issue. DH is doing everything he can so hopefully that, along with IMSI will be enough.

Fay, not long to go cycle buddy!

Annaleise, welcome! You will find lots of advice and support from the lovely ladies here! The very best of luck.

Bevvy, how did it go? Super-impressed! I've hardly felt like leaving the house lately! Don't worry, I have 

Mj
xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies, 

Emjay- glad scan went ok and that you are having your EC on Monday. Hopefully your partners sperm will be fine. Try not to stress out too much   Sorry that you had such a crappy experience at your appointment 


My pretty muddy race went well. I was completely covered by the end of it but it was so much fun  glad to hear you're still leaving the house lol. 

Fay/pollita- I hate anaestetic as I usually have a bad reaction to it and end up throwing my guts up for hours after I wake up! Luckily it's not a total sedation for collection so I should hopefully be ok. 

Annaleise- try not to feel too worried or overwhelmed by it all, the whole thing takes a few months so gives you plenty of time to get your head around everything. I start my journey at the end of January and am just waiting on AF so I can start the pill and then my DR for treatment xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Good Morning Ladies, sorry but what is DR? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Annaleise, 

DR is short for down regging. This means when you are doing your injections to suppress your hormones before you use the stimulating drugs to grow your egg follicles ready for egg collection xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Ok, thank you 😊 xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Feel like I haven't been on here in ages 

Annaleise Hi ! 

Bevvy hope you are well, how long until you start?

Emjay good luck for EC thinking of you tomorrow ( also believe I have experienced the scan issues once last cycle, I feel for you ) xxx

Pollita Hi and how lovely to have a fellow singles friend 😄

Fay good luck with scan tomorrow hope those eggs are ready xx

So sorry if I've missed anyone 

AFM I'm back waiting to be matched again. 
My consultant said he was more than happy for me to share again so Im going again. 
Third time lucky ( technically 4th but as 1st was a sucess I'm going with 3rd attempt at sibling lol )


----------



## bevvy82

Emjay- good luck with EC today. Hope you have lots of ripe follies xx

Fay- when is your scan?

Annaleise - how you feeling about everything? Hope we've all been of some help to you?

Sillywrong - how are you hun? 

Caz - welcome back! Hope you're ok. So pleased you have got the go ahead to share again!! That's great news. Ooh I hope you get matched quickly so you can get started again 

AFM- I am just waiting on AF to show herself so I can start the pill ready for my DR. AF is due today and I'm usually spot on within a day or so, so hopefully she won't start playing games lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - hope she shows soon and doesn't do what mine did and come 2 weeks late!! I'm on my way for my scan now! To say I'm nervous is an understatement 

Caz - excellent news you an egg share again! They'd be mad not to accept you again! 

Will let you know how scan goes this morning!     Everything is ok and I can trigger tonight for egg collection Wednesday 

Fay xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Bless ya. good luck hun, have got everything crossed for you    xxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quickie from me ....I have 15 good sized follicles and some smaller ones!! Egg collection is Wednesday, waiting to hear from clinic to confirm time to trigger tonight     

Emjay good luck today!! Xxx

Fay ️xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay that's great news! Go you!!! So pleased for you 

What time is your trigger injection?? 

  

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bevvy - I'm over the moon!! They don't know what time I'm in Wednesday so waiting for a call from them to confirm this afternoon. I've got the trigger injection with me, looks easy to do. They said I'm probably going to be in later on the day rather than first thing. She also asked me to do an early jab of menopur today as once the trigger is given it cancels out the menopur. 


Fay xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Bet you can't wait. So exciting. 

I'm on knicker watch every time I go to the toilet hahaha xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - yes very excited  
Oh I remember being like that!     She shows up soon! Xx


----------



## SillyWrong

I've not been around for a bit so it's taken me ages to catch up on all your stuff!

Emjay .... oh fingers crossed for you today! Do come back and let us know how you get on.  

Caz - I am SO pleased you have the go ahead to share again.  I'm pleased you're back on the train 

Fay - Woop for those follies! Go you!! I can't believe you're at this stage already, seems only five minutes ago you were in a panic about AF not showing and now look, you're at collection!

Bevvy - everythings crossed AF comes soon!  DW was saying last week she'd never wanted to see it so much in her life! 

Annaleise - Welcome - it's such an exciting time when you're working it all out and picking clinics etc.

pollita - I think it's great you're doing this without a partner - it's so very brave.  Do you have someone to share with, like to hold your hand at appointments and to look forward to and share results with etc?  Well, you have us, anyways  (I just read that back, i really hope it didn't come across as patronising, I genuinely am in awe of the choice you made, as i was on the verge of making the same choice, but was never brave enough to make the final step, before I met DW.)

AFM (are you sitting comfortably!?) ...  
We have started (I say we, I mean my very brave DW!) jabbing!  AF came on Friday so she did the first DR on Saturday.  I insisted on prepping for her and then managed to slice my finger on the needle while trying to yank the lid off it! Duh! She's doing well, and she keeps making me look after she's plunged the plunger to make sure it's all gone in .. blegh, I'm so squeamish on stuff like this but trying not to show it! 
I have been on the BCP since March in order to synchronise me with DW, so that's 3 packets back to back.  A week and a half ago I missed a pill in the evening by mistake when I was out, but took it in the morning.  A couple of days later I started getting, er ...
********TMI alert******* 
black stuff, clinic said it's OK, just the ute shedding old blood, Dr. Google agreed.  Well it lasted a week and a half like that and now I have bright red blood - just spotting, not enough to call it a period.  Spoke to the nurse this morning and they said they won't interrupt the cycle this month now it's started (obvs, recipient is invested too), and will know more at my scan, but if my lining isn't sufficient, then they may have to delay and freeze all.  I'm keeping positive.  I'm feeling like the bleeding my be petering off now anyway.  
*** end TMI ***
Oh, also, I had my first session of acupuncture last week.  That was an odd experience!  I don't think I got the full benefit of relaxation as I had to run round like a blue arsed fly right afterwards, then got a rubbish nights sleep because of the dogs and had to be up at 5am for a flight the next morning!  I'm going back this week though, hoping for zen and calm and lots of blood flow to the ole ute!


----------



## bevvy82

sillywrong - its true...its the only time in my life that i am looking forward to seeing her haha

How exciting that you and your DW have started your DR!!! How is she coping with the injections? brave lady for doing them herself!! lol at you cutting your finger...be something i would do!! i took one look at the bag of syringes and felt a little faint lol.

I had to contact my clinic today as i need a doctors note to take the medication on the aeroplane with me when i go on hoilday. They were very good and are sending the letter straight away. At least ill be in a nice relaxed state for having my jabs!!

xxxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi everyone! 

Thanks for all the well wishes! EC all done, 10 eggs. Not a brilliant outcome but better than I've done before, and they're all mine (gosh that sounds selfish). It sounds like most other clinics do EC under sedation? It's a GA at the Lister which means I got a good little nap today. Feeling a bit uncomfortable so plan is to spend the rest of the day on the sofa. Hoping for good news tomorrow morning.

Fay, well done! And guess what... today is your last day of injections!! Woo hoo! I know how happy that will make you. Good luck for Wednesday, you are going to do great. We can do this!

Bevvy, I think we've all been where you are now! Get out those white trousers, that usually does the trick!

Caz, welcome back!! I'm so glad you are getting another go! What's next for you? Just waiting to be matched? How long did it take with your previous cycles? Good luck, I hope it all moves along quickly.

Pollita, don't ever thing you are alone, you have us! I know it's not the same but I must admit I sometimes find the ladies here more supportive than my DH!

Sillywrong, wondered where you'd gone to! Yay to finally starting! Sounds action-packed in your house!

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay!! - well done!! 10 of your own is excellent!!! Was you awake for EC? My clinic mentioned to me that is probably be sleeping?? Hope so. Not that im that bothered but would rather be asleep. Rest up today now and     Your eggs get jiggy in the love lab tonight! Xx

Sillywrong - I lnow, the past month has been a blur it has gone so fast!! Great news you are finally starting...I'm sure time will fly for you too. 

Pollita - thank you hunny! It must be scary for you, but you can do it! I brought my DS up alone until he was 5 until I met DH.  We are stronger than men - fact!! You've got us for moral support to get you through it - your not alone! ️Xxx 

AFM - right last menopur done (hopefully forever) and I've just had the call that my EC is Wednesday @ 10.30!!..eek!!! Trigger is at 11pm tonight so will go to bed and set alarm at 10.45 - im such a lightweight on these meds and struggle to stay up until 10pm let alone 11pm!  Have just bought myself 30 ultra sensitive pregnancy tests on ebay and some lovely tankinis to cover my belly on my hols in two weeks!!! 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Emjay- congrats on the 10 eggs hun and at least you are keeping all these ones. How exciting.   For good news tomorrow for you xx 

Hahaha that's a good idea...no if only
I had a pair of white trousers loool. She's not showing any signs of coming yet. Hurry up!!! Lol 

Make sure you get a nice rest up today and take it easy for next few days! Are you having day 2 or going to 5 day blasto transfer??

Pollita- you defo have all of our support! 

Fay / emjay - sure my clinic keep you awake but drowsy so that you don't really remember it being done. Apart from the being sick with a GA , I would rather be knocked out completely than be awake! 

Lol Fay- 'eggs getting jiggy in the love lab'. That make me chuckle. 30 tests!! You'll be a poas pro hehe. So will your otd test be while you're on holiday or before that? Xxxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Bevvy - still no sign!?  She's coping well with the jabbing, she's very brave with stuff like that, she's not a ditherer like I would be! Where are you going on hols?  Well jel! We don't know if we're havign a holiday yet - got to see how much it's going to cost us to get prego first!

Emjay - ten wee eggs all to yourself is AWESOME! Ha ha .... jiggy in the love lab!   Rest up and let us know tomorrow how they've got on!

Fay - aw, final night of jabs - fo' eva; fo' sho


----------



## bevvy82

I was having a little play with an orange and one of the syringes and there's defo no way I can do it on myself. I've even got my brother who is an ambulance EMA and best mate who is a paramedic on standby of my OH isnt about on any days to do the jabs hahaha. Nah no sign yet. It will just be typical that the time I need it here, it will play silly buggers lol. 

I'm off to Menorca in a few weeks. I cannot wait to go and get a tan...Think there's ghosts out there with more colour than me at the moment lol. Ok I'm not actually that White haha. 

Do you know how much it's roughly going to cost you? Luckily we booked and paid for our how before we even knew about the egg sharing xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy. - my clinic keep us awake, but nurse said most ladies drift off... 
I'm going to test the day before I go away, it may be too early but I don't think I am going to be one of these ladies that can hold out until OTD....I wish I could but I know I will be a poas addict!!! I know 30 tests is a bit much but they were 2.99 for the lot and their ultra sensitive 10 iui hcg! 
I'm also in desperate need of some sun, I'm thinking of having a few sunbeds this week before I have ET and have booked a spray tan for the 30th xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Wow that's a good deal. May have to get some myself!! When I found out I was pregnant with DS, I must've done about 10 tests to confirm hahaha

I'm gonna have a couple of sunbeds too hahaha. Fake tan always Lool awful on me so I steer clear of those now! Xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

That was a lot to catch up on in one go 😁 im guessing its lots of good news all round?? and I'm wondering if somebody could explain AF to me? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

We do enjoy a good chinwag don't we girls lol 

AF - means 'aunt flo' which is a term for your period xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

And you want your period to start? I'm confused xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yes hun. I have been matched up and am waiting to start treatment. I have to wait til I come on my period so then I can start taking the contraceptive pill to match up my cycle with my recipient so we can then both start the down regging injections. So the sooner my period arrives, the quicker I can begin my medication xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

I think I may have messed everything up. I went to sleep at 9 and set my alarm for my trigger at 11 and yes i slept through it!!!! I woke at 1am and toolnit straight away then! I'm devastate, been awake since worrying sick!


----------



## emjay02

Fay, don't panic hun. Luckily you woke up and took it at 1am. The window for the trigger is normally 33-39 hours before EC. They aim to do EC at the same time as your trigger, so 36 hours later. There is a little bit of room on each side. I'm sure you are not the first person it's happened to, and they can just do EC a little later than planned. Don't let is stress you out, just ring them when you can.

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies, 

Aww Fay, like Emjay says try not to stress yourself out too much. I've defo read elsewhere that someone else was late with their trigger but was ok. Just see what the clinic says...maybe they will just out your EC back a couple of hours tomorrow??


----------



## Fay2410

I don't think the clinic will be able to fit me in earlier, it would be 34hrs for me the ? Oh god I'm in a state this morning, I'm so angry with myself...I'll phone te clinic at 8, I know their not going to be happy with me xx


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry I meant make the EC a couple of hours later. Hopefully emjays right and you have some time either side so you should be ok. Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry Bevvy I meant later as well! I'm really not with it today  xx

Emjay - hope you get good news this morning hun! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Emjay - good luck with today. Fingers crossed for you


Bless Ya Fay, I'm sure you didn't sleep much last night  hopefully the clinic will put your mind at rest. 

AFM - looks like AF is here. Good ole girl doing her job on time haha. I'm dreading taking that pill as I've never been able to stick on it in the past as it makes me quite nauseous 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Yay!! This means your officially starting!!!    

I've phoned the clinic, told them what a doughnut I am and that I triggered 2 hours late!! I happened to speak to my consultant, she didn't really say much just said she would look at the list for tomorrows EC and get back to me Still feeling really worried :/ 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Sure it will all be fine hun. Your consultant  prob just rearrange your EC time. Try not to worry. Although doesn't sound like the clinic were very nice or reassuring to you. 

Yep I'm officially off the starting block!! Eeek      

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - **** **** **** **** whoo hoo!!

I know that's what I thought, I actually thought I was talking to the receptionist until the end of the conversation when I asked who was on the other end...now I'm sat here worrying all day...surely they won't cancel me because of this - will they??   Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I highly doubt they will cancel it. i really just think that they will just make it later in the day if anything. Hopefully they won't leave you waiting too long to find out. I'm positive that everything will be ok hun xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bevvy! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

What's everyone getting up to today xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay - I am absolutely sure they won't cancel you - they can't, surely?  You probably just caught the consultant on a bad moment, perhaps someone cut her up on the way to work! I have everything crossed for you.

Bevvy - we know how much this round is costing, in fact we've already paid the bill.  We also have enough for a FET in case we're unsuccessful this round and have any embies on ice ... it's just the 'What ifs' - if it doesn't work this time and we have no frozen embies, we start again from the beginning - if it doesn't work this time and a FET doesn't work, we start again .... however if it works on round one, we go on a nice holiday with that FET money  for some reason, in my head, I'm convinced it's not going to work first time and therefore it's all riding on whether or not we'll have any frozen.  It's all a guessing game.  Anyway .... glad AF arrived ... you are officially now in your IVF cycle  

Emjay - waiting with baited breath to see how those little eggies have done ... 

AFM - I am drowning today!  I don't drink enough, I don't like water or really any cold drinks, I only drink tea, I am always dehydrated and I know I need to fix this for implantation - so I bought 4x500ml water bottles this morning to keep in the fridge and some orange squash to put in them, and intend to try and drink 2 litres during my working day every day ...


----------



## bevvy82

I'm the same with all the what ifs and am trying not to get my hopes up about it working first time so of it does it will be amazing. I had to stop telling people about it all as everyone is adamant it will work first time and just constantly asking questions and I was getting a bit stressed about it. So only
My mum knows that we've started the treatment now

Well done you with the water! I really need to upy water intake too. I'm a bugger for fizzy drinks and don't touch hot drinks so I'm trying to be good too lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Panic over ladies - they've put me back an hour so I'll be having EC at 11.15 - phew!! Thanks for reassuring me! I tell you what I've been so dizzy since DR!!! The other day DH wanted boiled eggs so off I went to do them, when I thought they were done, I emptied the saucepan full of hot water down the sink and there were no eggs there I only forgot to put the eggs in!!  
Also I've just looked at my phone to see what time I set my alarm last night for my trigger and I set it for 10.45am NOT pm!!  

Silly wrong - i never ever drink water and also lived on tea and coffee! Since DR ive not had a cup of tea of coffee!! I've been drinking 3 litres of water a day, it's been hard but I w just made sure I have a bottle of water with me at all times. 

Bevvy - did you confirm what cycle day you start DR? I'm not up to much today, I need to muck my horses stable out but my ovaries are really aching me today so will have to wait until the weekend. Day on the sofa with magazines and catchup on my tv I think  

Emjay - keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## bevvy82

Yay fab news whoop whoop! Haha you're not supposed to get baby brain just yet! Lool x make sure you relax up today!

I haven't come on full flow so will give the clinic a call in a bit. 

Just waiting for Greenflag to come out and sort my car out as the battery died. Then me and my little man are gonna go and do some clothes shopping for our holiday I think. Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Fay I'm so pleased!!! There's no way they would have cancelled the cycle at the last hurdle like that?

Bevvy - wish I could have a day out shopping!  I'm sat here at work with a huge pile of bore on my desk.


----------



## Annaleise32

Fay I'm so glad today will go as planned for you, all these ups and downs and specific timings you all talk about is very scary, I am naturally OCD about time but I think I'm going to be a nervous wreck whether I'm allowed to share or not! I was wondering what each of you told employers and when you told them, see I have two weeks booked off over Christmas and New year as we were going to elope and then honeymoon, we have decided that considering the offer from my brother that we would postpone the wedding till next year or the following as the trip was costing quite a bit and we've prioritised the IVF. I'm going to have to cancel the holiday but I don't want to do it till I know more about the IVF so I can explain why were cancelling the wedding (my colleagues knew we were eloping) I'm really just asking at what point you said anything, I'm going to need to take some holiday time I'm guessing and my boss is a stickler for the rules, she might be different regarding the circumstances but I don't want to wait till the last minute and get in trouble for not giving enough notice xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi.

Finally managed to speak to the Embryologist. 5 of our 10 eggs were injected with 'grade 1' sperm using IMSI. The rest were immature. 4 did well over night so that's what we're working with. Not the best result but definitely our best so far. Now to see what happens the next few days. They will let me know how they look on Thursday (day 3) and if there are still 3 good ones they will go to blastocyst.

Fay, glad it's all sorted. They could have been a little bit more sympathetic! I know what you mean about the ditzyness! I've been terrible lately! Totally distracted. Be careful now with your horse, he may be holding a grudge 

Bevvy, woop-woop! Here we go!! So exciting to finally be on your way.

Sillywrong, I struggled (still struggling) with the water too! And having to go to the loo so many times a day!

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - still good number hun and your definitely still in the game!!! Hope your little fighters continue to blast for you!! Funny you say that Emjay, just been to see him and he's trashed his stable!!! Broken a bar on the back wall, he'll be back out in the cold if he carries on!  

Annaleise - I haven't told my employer as I have only been there since September last year, Ive told them I need time off for a gynae procedure (not lying really). So took a week and a half off. It was really hard working around all the scans while stimming. My clinic were helpful with early appointments most times but I work over an hours drive away from the clinic which meant me turning up late on a few occasions. 

Fay xx


----------



## SillyWrong

emjay - that's great ... there were four in the bed and the little one said ....  

Annaleise - Everyone's different I guess.  I spoke to my line manager following our first appointment when we knew it was all going ahead.  I have quite a good relationship with her, and was able to tell her we're keeping it as quiet as possible but obvs needed to tell her to get the support with getting time off etc.  As it turns out, teling her was the best thing I could have done, rather than trying to blag time off for "private appointments", it's looking possible that our EC and ET may be during the worst possible days at work (I run an exam board, it might be on the day of the board) and I had a little panic attack about it - she told me not to think about it, if worst came to worst, she would go to the board for me.  It's great to have that kind of support - she knows how enormous this is.


----------



## Annaleise32

Well I work for the NHS, the clinic I want to go to used to based at the sister hospital of where I work now if they were still there it would be so much easier but they've moved and I think I'm going to need my sister in law or one of my brothers to get me to the clinic as I dont drive, thankfully they both work from home and can do it. I've only worked in the NHS since January but they are a good employer and I'm leaning towards waiting till my 6 month review (next month) and explaining the situation xx


----------



## bevvy82

Well my little one decided to throw a brat fit in the shop, which resulted in me carrying him around the shop by his legs haha. 

So I called the clinic and I will start my DR on cd14 which is the 1st June yippie! 

Glad you got 4 eggies Emjay!! Go you. 

I have just left my job to work from home and to focus on my uni degree so my boss is more than understanding  hahaha. 

Xxxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Hahaha Bevvy, I imagine she is


----------



## bevvy82

ladies - quick question...when you had your baseline scans and started stimms...how long roughly do you stim for before your trigger?? trying to work out dates xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - thank you hun!!

Bevvy - I had baseline on the 5th may, started stimms on 6th May and triggers on 18th may - hope this helps

AFM - just got back from DH mothers 60th party, I'm absolutely shattered. Ill be heading up the wooden hill soon - big day tomorrow  .  Can't believe how quick it's come around....ovaries are killing me tonight, I'm struggling to walk as I can feel them every step I take!! 

Fay xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't had time to do a proper catch up just  a quick one to say 

Emjay brilliant news about your 4 and everytging crossed for you xxx 

Fay good luck for tomorrow thing of you xx 

Hi to everyone else, sorry on phone and in a rush as normal xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck today Fay. Wishing you lots of lovely eggies xxxxxx

Thanks for the info about stimms  

Pollita- it's like a minefield of questions doing this journey isn't it!! I'd be lost without all you guys on here!!!

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies!! Today is EC!!! Whoo hoo!!!mim so excited!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you for all the good luck messages!!! 

Fay xxxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi everyone,

Fay, good luck with egg collection today. Fingers crossed for lots of eggies, it all sounds promising.

Bevvy congratulations on dates, you must be excited. My stimulation was 12 days, which apparently is textbook (just not getting pregnant  )

emjay, congratulations on 4 embryos. How are they doing?

Sillywrong, well done with drinking lots of water. It's hard to forgo caffeine, especially when opportunities arise, but limited amounts should be ok, so I had the odd tea here and there during IVF.

Caz, congrats on being able to go again. Hopefully third time lucky. Will they change anything?

Welcome Anneleise, I told my boss, I have a good relationships with him and have been working with him for a while. He and his wife also can't have children, so I think he knows how important it is. Makes things easier, but other ladies manage without telling.

Hi Pollita, hope the injections will be at better times in the future.

AFM I had my follow up consultation yesterday. As anticipated, we're done with egg-sharing. Requested my notes yesterday and Filled out booking form for ARGC (crazy clinic). Praying that they will be able to fix us up. At the meeting, i was kind of told off for being in contact with recipient (breaking the confidentiality) but it think that's poop. it is our decision with whom we share info about us and the treatment, only the clinic is bound by confidentiality. Clinic stuck with male factor diagnosis, but encouraged us not to egg-share again, which doesn't sound very convinced. we'll see what second opinion says.
So wanted to say good bye to this thread, thanks for reading my ramblings and massive amounts of good luck to everyone .


----------



## bevvy82

Bluebell- sorry to hear that they won't let you share again. Hope u have some luck with the other clinic. 


Good luck with the rest of your journey.   That you pop back on here one day soon with some lovely news to share. 

Take care & best wishes 


Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell - sorry you are leaving the thread, you will be missed! Good luck on your IVF journey ️xxx  

Fay xx


----------



## rags_83

*Bluebell82* - Sorry to hear you are unable to egg share & are leaving the thread. I wish you all the best.

*Fay2410* - GOOOOOOOOOOD LUCK today lovely. I am sure you are going to get lots of lovely eggies. Lets us know when you can 

*Caz242424* - Lovely to see you back, I have been thinking of you. 

*bevvy82* - How exciting you have your dates. I was delayed on my last cycle so my timeline won't be very helpful for you.

*Annaleise32* - Welcome  For my first cycle I told my boss I was having a minor op which gave me a few days off and for the scan appointments my Mother was poorly so I was in and out of the office at that time anyway so it wasn't noticed. For this cycle I have asked to work 10am - 6pm for the week and a bit of scans and blamed it on having work done at home and then have booked annual leave for EC and the few days after. If we are unsuccessful this time then I think I am going to have to be honest next time round as I'm not sure I can come up with more excuses!

*emjay02* - So pleased you still have 4 to work with. Any more news?

*SillyWrong* - Keep up with the water, it's not easy but you will get used to it. I have been doing it for over 6 months now and most days drink 2l without thinking about it.

*pollita*- Any news hun?

AFM - Sorry I haven't been in touch everyone, I have been without internet. I have been checking in on my phone but I gave up trying to reply as the signal is so weak it kept timing out!

AF has been and gone, arrived a day early too which was great. Baseline scan was yesterday and all was ok. The nurses have changed my drugs, still Synarel but Merional injections this time as they think it will help with egg maturity. I started the Synarel yesterday and start Merional 225 on Tuesday 26th. Next scanned booked for 1st June and hoping for EC on 10th June. Excited but feeling quite nervous.

I think someone asked a while back where everyone is from, I live in Essex but work full time in London.

xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Good luck today Fay - thinking of you!

emjay - any news?

Bluebell - it sounds to me as though you've had a really rough ride with the clinic there.  Did the telling off come from you mentioning what your recipient had told you?  I would have thought you could have shared at another clinic ... still, it's up to you, I guess.  It's a shame you won't be here any more, and for us not to know how it all turns out for you.  Perhaps pop in every now and then, and if you still recognise names here, let us know if you have any news 

rags - we can be cycle buddies (if that's not too twee for you!?! ) - we're expecting EC to be anywhere from 10-14 June (based on our own calculations, we're still flummoxed trying to understand it all!)


----------



## emjay02

Good luck Fay!! Thinking of you today.

Bevvy, I've always stimmed for 10-12 days.

Rags, hi. Wonderful that you are starting again! And doing the same protocol as I've just done by the sounds of it. let's hope it does the magic for us both this time! Good luck.

Bluebell, so sorry to hear you are leaving us. I hope your new clinic will have a better plan for you.

AFM,  nothing new. Woke up in a lot of pain but I think that's because I over did it yesterday. Will hear tomorrow morning how our 4 embabies are doing... nervous about that.

Xxx

Xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hiya,

Aww, you guys are lovely. Well I might pop over once in a while to check how you get on.

sillywrong, its well possible that I could egg-share again, maybe at different clinic, but in a way hubby and I are following our plan, so didn't put up a fight at all. It's because of our history, first cycle with all eggs for ourselves, which counts like two egg-sharing cycles, and now this one were negative, plus recipient didn't get pregnant, it looks like we are reducing our own and recipients chances of success when sharing my eggs, so we really agreed with the consultant that it would be best to have all eggs to ourselves again. This way we will be able to observe embryo development properly next time (with fewer eggs there's a risk we dont get to blastocyst culture again). So it makes sense for us in our situation. It's scary to put real money in next time. I know I won't regret it if it works, but if it doesn't work and savings are depleted I'll probably be extra upset.

Well you guys, with 80% pregnancy rate and 70% baby take home rate for all single cycle, there's a real possibility that next cycle we will at least have a BFP and I surely let you know if things turn out well. We did the  maths and the success rate is equivalent to the cumulative success rate of 3.7 IVF cycles at an average UK clinic.

Just wanted to say that I'm pretty sure that people can have repeat egg-shares if sufficient numbers of eggs were produced, even if recipient didn't get pregnant first time round, so you guys don't be disheartened because of our decision.


----------



## Bluebell82

Forgot so say, yes telling off came from me talking about the recipient's results. I knew that they knew at this point, because recipient had already complained about the male factor diagnosis. I guess consultant was uncomfortable as he's not supposed to facilitate this, but on the other hand he should have be a bit more relaxed, as we have both obviously agreed to share information about each other's cycle details. He is considering to put something into the egg-sharing agreement that will discourage egg-sharing donors from posting identifying details on the forum because of us. what an impact I have.


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quick update, still drowsy - got 15 eggs so 7 for me 8 for recipient. DH sperm looks good so gone with standard IVF - pray ive made the right decision and we get some fertilised embies tomorrow
EC - was fine, felt like I was in theatre 5 mins but was actually in there half an hour! The drugs are amazing!! 

Will catch up with you all properly 

Fay xx


----------



## Annaleise32

Fay- I know I dont know much about it but 15 sounds really good I will keep my fingers crossed that all your 7 fertilise and everything goes well xx I also hope the other 8 fertilise for the other lady xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Annaleise - it's a decent number, obviously more would have been better but there 7 eggs to play with so just need them to fertilise tonight


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - Well done on getting 15, I am so pleased for you.  your 7 do well overnight.


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks rags - Now the drugs have worn off I'm worrying if we've made the right decision to have ivf not icsi :/ how devastating would it be to have zero fertilisation!? The clinic said there's only a 5% chance this could happen and that icsi only lowers that percentage to 2%!! I don't think I am going to sleep very well tonight xx

Would anyone have some reassurance stories for me please after choosing IVF not ICSI? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

great news Fay on the EC. 7 Embies is a good amount.   for some good news tomorrow morning hun. Im sure the clinic would say if they thought you would need to go ahead with the ICSI?? keeping everything crossed. im sure youll be tossing and turning all night but try and stay positive  

Hope you get good news tomorrow Emjay xxx

AFM - well i took my pill yesterday as my period started...well thought it had. And now im just spotting so hoping the full flow hurrys itself up lol. I did a pregnancy test to rule it out...BFN of course so i went ahead and took my second pill today. hope i havent caused myself any problems 

xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Fay,

Congrats on 15 eggies and you getting 7! I think this is a perfect number. Your recipient must be excited, too. 

I have a reassurance story. During my first cycle (NHS) we were also assigned to IVF.  We were worried about fertilsiation failure, too, as a subset of unexplained couples find out after their first IVF that fertilisation failure is the reason they can't get pregnant.  But somehow time went by fast and egg collection was due and we just went with the flow. After egg collection, i was really worried that we'd get total fertilisation failure, especiallly because we've never had even a whiff of a positive pregnancy test, so no indication that my eggs and hubbies sperm were able to fuse. And then we got the call next day that 10 of our 12 eggs fertilised  .

The 5% number sounds quite high. We were quoted 1% after first egg collection. Wondering if clinic quotes for all ages groups (young ladies tend to have healthier eggs, so I'd think you'd have better chances) or included people with fewer eggs? 

You've been pregnant before, so fertilisation has happened with your eggs before. there will be at least a few eggs fertilising, probably most of them, I'm pretty certain. 
Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bluebell - thank you so much for that story! It really has made me feel a lot better. Also the 1% chance has really reassured me. Thank you  

Fay xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

I hope you managed to get some sleep Fay, good luck for today I have everything crossed for you! 

Did anyone else have a problem with their men when it came to giving their initial sperm samples for analysis, my OH has suddenly turned into an immature child and is making lots of excuses for putting off going to the GP for his. It doesn't help that we have separate doctors and so far haven't been to an appt together due to his work commitments (which I was totally ok with, its a new job and we need him to keep it) any ideas on what I can do or say to give him that little nudge through the door. I know he wants this, I think its just male pride but I'm very impatient and its going to start causing arguments which isn't the best start 😞 xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck today Emjay and Fay - Hope you both get good news 

Luckily my OH was really good and didnt have any issues about doing his sperm test. He had to do a second one whilst we were at the clinic and his only complaint was that they didnt have any good porn and he had no signal on his phone hahaha. I think its prob nerves as us women can usually handle if we have fertility issues but men think if they have any issues down there, it makes them feel less of a man so hes prob just nervous. 

Think you just have to reiterate how important it is for him to do it. If its just done by GP, they will just give him a pot to take home, he wont have to do it there which he might be worried about because thats a big pressure for them. Remind him why you are both going through these tests and that you cant move forward with your baby plans until he does the test. hopefully that will give him a bit of a nudge.

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Bevvy and Annaleise!! I had an awful night last night, tossed and turned all night and all I kept thinking about was the results today. I've been up since 5am and am sat on my sofa anxiously waiting for the call from the embryologist  

Annaleise - My DH didn't have his SA (sperm analysis) until our first egg share appointment in January. I was also lucky thy he had no problem doing this - he'd be a brave man to moan about it after all I've been through!!! Lol! 

Emjay - good luck today! Hope your little fighters and still going strong!! I'm sure they will be!!


----------



## bevvy82

my OH tried to have a jokey moan about giving his 'donation'...this was until the nurse took 5 blood samples off me and threatened to take his sperm with a needle too haha.

what time are they going to call you fay? yeah can imagine last night wasnt pleasant    for good news xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - haha! I bet he piped down then! Lol

They said before 10am - seems like a life time when you've been up so early!! 

Fay xxx


----------



## bevvy82

yes...he was very nice after that haha.

bet every minute feels like an hour  hopefully be soon and they wont string it out til 10. 

im hoping AF kicks in properly today. shes playing silly buggers this month! xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

I haven't mentioned yet that they can do it with a needle..... I might try that!! 😁 xx


----------



## bevvy82

i had to share as this made me laugh...totally unrelated to fertility stuff. i like reading the reviews on trip advisor for the places i go on holiday... anyways this person had complained that they had gone as a couple and there were too many children there (its a first choice holiday village catering for families) and then moaned that the cooker extractor fan didnt work....why pay all inclusive and then cook!!! (everyone on trip advisor sites raves about the food) 

made me chuckle....some people should just stay at home!! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - bloody typical AF playing tricks now! Hope she starts properly today for you, I'm sure she will if you've started spotting 

I know, I'm so scared of what their going to say. DH morphology was 38% yesterday and they liked it to be at least 40% so got lots of negative thoughts running through my head. Feeling a little low as my parents are abroad and never called or texted yesterday to see how I was nor has my best friend or sister...they all knew I had EC yesterday but haven't heard from any of them   sorry for moaning, just feeling sorry for myself... Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - made me laugh too! Stupid people!! DH and I went to Mexico 5 years ago to a 5* hotel and were absolutely baffled when we found some people complaining on trip advisor that the hotel was too close to the beach and that the sea was too shallow!!! There just no pleasing some people xx


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry for my spelling mistakes - it's not me honestly, I'm on my phone and the word predictor keeps changing everything!!! Xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay* - can't wait to hear your news later x


----------



## bevvy82

aww thats a shame that your family and friends havent contacted you. At least youve got us bunch of misfits eh lol   You can moan anytime! its what we're here for  

Try not to worry yourself hun (easier said than done i know)...the clinic would have done the ICSI if they thought it was completely necessary - wouldnt they? 

I know - it says in the brochure that the beach is 10 mins walk from the hotel and some one complained that its a 10 minute walk from the hotel (just like it said it was)....some people need to get a life seriously!! a holiday is what you make of it! 

Well i got jiggy with the OH this morning as usually kicks AF into gear (sorry tmi haha) but that hasnt worked...starting to get a bit crampy now so hopefully otherwise i dont know if i should carry on with the pill or stop until it starts properly!! all i know is that the pill is making me feel sick (ive never been able to have it in the past because of this side effect). trying to ride it out as much as i can! think ill cheer myself up with some holiday shopping ( maybe a sunbed to get me in the holiday mood haha) xxx

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

I've had the call! Out of my 7 eggs, 1 was immature and 5 have fertilised normally!! Their looking good and at this stage their taking them to blast so transfer booked in for Monday!! Whoo hoo! I'm so happy now! 

Fay xxx


----------



## rags_83

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO *Fay* Really super pleased for you.

As for your family / friends not contacting you, I am sorry to hear that. Some people really don't understand what this journey is like. We are all here for you.

x


----------



## bevvy82

Omg that's fantastic news hun. I am soooooo pleased for you!!! How exciting


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies! I'm so happy!!! Just feel like a massive milestone has been passed now and we're almost there!!!!!  Just hope my recipient had a good amount of mature eggs too!! Thank you allow your support ladies! You are all amazing!!  

Fay xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I'm so excited for you Fay- grow embies, groooow!!! Xxxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Aw I'm always late to the story!  Congratulations Fay - that's a really wonderful number! And now you must make yourself have a lovely bank holiday weekend before Monday's transfer - d'ya hear me!?

Bevvy - argh, AF seriously is the biggest bi*ch - she ruins EVERYTHING!


----------



## bevvy82

Tells about sillywrong- I am spot on every month...until now grrrr!!! Xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay, that's wonderful news. Milestone celebrations are indicated indeed!


----------



## emjay02

Hi all!

Fay, well done hun! That's brilliant! Relax now, the rest is up to your embabies! Aaaw, have you heard from any of your family yet? I told very few people this time round but then after EC was like "why has no one msged me?". Haha, umm who exactly?

Bevvy, any sign of full flow yet? Do you think the pill could be interfering at all? The more you stress the more it doesn't happen! Aargh!!

Annaleise, I also had a bit of feet-dragging from my DH in the beginning. I eventually asked my GP, got the paperwork , pot and instructions and left it on his pillow! All he had to do was follow the instructions and get it to the lab in time. I think a lot of it is nerves about what the results will say etc. Our clinic did another test anyway with our first app.

AFM, all looking good with our 4 embryos this morning. Booked for ET on Saturday. I'm still nervous because we have been in this position before and then got a last minute call to cancel on the day of ET. We've yet to have the discussion about how many to put back, it seems too optimistic. Silly, cos we need to know before we go on Sat! It will be nice to have something to freeze, honestly, I don't think I can do this again. DH is "terrified of twins"... Any advice ladies?

All this talk of holidays, I desperately need one! Even if it is too close to the beach  We haven't booked anything because of all the IVF commitments. But I should really start looking. Our last holiday was in July!

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Emjay! I'm definitely feeling more relaxed now!! Just hope the weekend goes quickly so my embies are back where they belong!! 

As for 1 or 2 transfer - I'm having 2! DH and I would love twins and also would prefer to have 2 babies than a BFN. It's a personal choice, maybe see what the clinic recommends on Saturday? How exciting! Your nearly there!!! You'll be pupo before you know it!

I fly 9dp my 5dt and planned on being a serial tester   (at least I'm being honest!!) I even tested this morning to see if two lines showed up after my trigger haha! Anyway, I don't knew when I will test, don't test on the morning of my hols? Would a BFN ruin my holiday? Would it wven show up by then? Who knows what I'll do! Will you be testing early ladies? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

That's fab news Emjay- keeping everything crossed for you for Saturday. Good luck 

I defo think the pill must be interfering as I've never had this before. Just gonna keep taking the pill as any sort of bleed is better than no bleed at all!!

Fay- I'm pretty sure if test every day lol. I'm a poas addict lol. 9dp may show up but could also be too early so I would count a bfn as gospel until your otd test. I would maybe hold out as long as poss to test  xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

We have said that we are going to try our hardest to wait til OTD (or perhaps the day before!!) to save any heartache at seeing a false negative after testing too early?  Whether we manage that remains to be seen though. We're not very disciplined.

I would love to have twins (I'm getting on a bit and want a big family) but am terrified of the potential risks.  I read a thread from a lady recently who lost twins at 6 months - apparently the loss was caused by the fact they were twins - if there had only been one it would have survived.  I couldn't forgive myself.


----------



## bevvy82

Unfortunately Im not allowed to opt for two. I'm only allowed one transferred  xxx


----------



## rags_83

Super excited for you *emjay02*.

Regarding 1 or 2 put back, it's a tough decision. We have decided if we are lucky enough to be in the position where we have 2 that can go back then we will do that, although the thought of twins makes me a bit 

x


----------



## Annaleise32

What are the deciders for whether you can have 1 or 2 embryos put back? Is it just different clinics policies or are their individual deciding factors? Well the OH Shocked me today and rang his GP all on his own, he has requested I go with him so I've booked the afternoon off work I think he feels a bit daunted by everything and is worried his GP will ask him questions, I have pointed out that were only having initial tests and that were going private so his GP wont be too interested! I've been researching and I have my head wrapped round the procedure where as he seems to just be going with the flow and letting me take the lead which is fine with me and a chat with a different cant do any harm I suppose 😁 just happy he made the move on his own.

I will be crossing my fingers for both Fay and emjay then!! Very exciting stuff, I'm doing a bungee jump on Monday and I've been thinking of a prayer or wish I should make before I jump and I will include you all in it 😁 xx


----------



## bevvy82

Bungee jumping! wow you're brave lol.

Our clinic offers you the choice of one or two usually but because ive had a cervical stitch put in place, they dont think it would be strong enough to carry two babies so they wont risk it....in a way im glad as im not sure how id cope with twins!! lol xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

I'm not sure about brave, stupid more like but I've organised it, 50 jumpers to raise money for a Nottingham charity and now I've convinced all these poor trusting friends of mine to do it and to raise money i can hardly back out! Trying not to overthink it and just keep reminding myself it will be over in seconds     xx


----------



## Fay2410

Annaleise - you are brave! Good for you for raising money for charity ! Xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

😊    xx


----------



## Annaleise32

Morning, I collected my blood forms from my GP last night, I'm going to get them done at work (joys of working in a hospital) I have a slight concern, the first one has to be 7 days before my cycle, does that have to be exact? I am pretty regular but its not exactly to the hour or day it could go a day either side of what I'm expecting xx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning hun. 
If you are doing the FSH testing you should be doing a day 1-3 test followed by the 21 day test. You will need to wait til your next period and then go and get the test done on day 21 of your cycle as it's more accurate than guessing 7 days in advance

Some advice from personal experience is that the FSH test isn't as good as the AMH test. My FSH result was 10.8 which would have excluded me from egg sharing as it has to be 9 or lower. However the AMH test came back as 38.9 which us is the perfect range for egg sharing. So if your FSH test comes back with a poor result, make sure you still get the AMH test done as your FSH results can fluctuate monthly which is why they don't give the best result...hope that makes sense xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

I am hoping the clinic does more tests as this all seems a bit unprofessional and hit and miss. Do I have the one that is during my period first and then count 21 days from my fist day and then have the second? That makes more sense! The receptionist didn't explain it all, the Chlamydia swab is a self swab too which I'm not that impressed about but I guess I cant really get it wrong. Thank you for your help xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yes hun defo have the one done at the beginning of your cycle and then you will know exactly when day 21 is. 

It gets quite confusing especially when they don't explain things properly. 

Yeah you can't go wrong with the swab test. The things we have to go through eh xxx


----------



## mle83

Hello everyone just thought I would let you know my twins Hayden and  Sophia were born on Monday. They are just amazing and I am so grateful for egg sharing programmes as I wouldn't have my miracles without  them.Being single and looking after twins is hard work but totally worth it so glad I opted for 2 to be put bk. I am so in love with them  
I really hope everyone else gets there happy ending too xx


----------



## bevvy82

Mle- massive congratulations on the healthy birth of your babies!!! How lovely  hopefully you and your bubbas are both doing well. And I'm sure your coping amazIngly well! Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Mle - huge congratulations to you!! Xxxxx


----------



## trina123

Great news mle and love the names


----------



## emjay02

Congrats mle!! Beautiful


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - how are you feeling about transfer tomorrow hun? Have you had an update on you embabies? Xxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi Fay. I'm so NERVOUS about tomorrow! No update but the Embryologist said they don't check them on day 4, it's an important day and they need to be left to themselves. She said they will only call if things are not going ahead tomorrow. I'm just terrified they will ring in the morning to say none have survived! DH and I have still not resolved the 'number to transfer' issue but I think it will all depend on whether there are any to freeze.

How are you feeling? Any discomfort? I must say I have been VERY uncomfortable since EC. More so than last time. Had a little cry last night but then felt much better this morning. Hopefully things are improving now.

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck tomorrow Emjay xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Emjay!!


----------



## Annaleise32

Good Luck today Emjay


----------



## emjay02

Hi everyone.

Thank you all for the lovely messages! So, ET this morning...here's how it went.

Firstly I was a nervous wreck this morning, expecting the phone to ring any minute! Thankfully it didn't and we headed off for our app. Our plan of action decided: if there are any to freeze we'll put just one back. And if no frosties, two. Simple. Then we get there and get told we have one beautiful blast and 2 pre-blast/morulas. The 4th one didn't make it. They would not be able to tell if the 2 pre-blasts could be frozen until tomorrow. Uh-oh. Now what? A lot of discussion about the risks of multiple pregnancies etc. I think the consultant has to warn you, bit it was sounding like he would rather i put just the one back. I gave a little speech about how that would have been the best advice (and plan) had this been my 1st cycle, but i honestly couldn't do it all again. Especially when i dont think i am that well suited for egg sharing. I would rather have twins than a BFN. they were really nice about it all, gave us time to go out and think about what to do. It was a difficult decision, my DH is naturally cautious and would rather just have the one. Whereas I am so defeated by all of this I just want to have the best shot at a BFP, if that means having more than one than great! We eventually decided to have 2 put back, the blast and the better one of the morulas. We'll know about the 3rd one tomorrow. The procedure itself went well and everyone was lovely. We even got a picture of our embabies! It's going on the fridge 😀. I hope I've made the right decision. And that DH won't resent me if it's twins.

Sorry for the long story! Needed to get it out. Thank you all for your amazing support and for listening!

OTD 01/06/2015

XXX
mj


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - whoo hoo! Congratulations on being pupo! I would have made the same decision! When is OTD? So happy for you hun xxxx

AFM - the clinic called to say all 5 are doing well and that 2 are advanced and already morulas  which she said was good. What happens if they turn into blastocysts tomorrow on day 4? Does that mean they would be hatching blastocyst on my 5dt? 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Emjay- fab news honey, I'm so pleased for you!! Keeping everything crossed for you otd test. Will look forward to the update on the 1st!! 

Fay- brill news for you too. That's great chick. 

Lots of luck for you both  xxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend

Good luck with ET tomorrow Fay - be thinking of Ya!  

AFM- no update really except taking the pill is along me constantly feel nauseous. Hoping it wears off soon as its not pleasant  on the countdown to the 1st June when I start my injections eeek!

Emjay - how you feeling? 

Hows everyone else doing?

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bevvy! Can't believe tomorrow is the big day!!! Where have the last 4 weeks gone!! I'm absolutely wiped out tonight, I haven't stopped all day. Ive sorted everything that needed doing so I can take it easy this week. I'm not sure if I'll go back to work Tuesday or Wednesday   
I'm   my little ones are doing ok in the lab! Sorry to hear your feeling nauseous - try ginger tea or biscuits, hope you feel better soon   Xx

Emjay - how does it feel to be in the pupo bubble? Hopefully I'll be joining you tomorrow!!   xx

Annaleise - good luck for the bungee jump jump tomorrow!!!    Xx

Fay xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Emjay congratulations on being pupo    

Fay good luck for tomorrow thinking of you xxxx 

Bevvy when do you take it? 
I found taking at night made me feel better ? 

Mle massive congratulations 😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃

Annaleise hope your ok and got your blood tests sorted 😃

Hi and sorry to anyone I missed.
AFM waiting to be matched again
Booked a holiday to Majorca for 5 days end of June so I'm looking forward to that, then hopefully be matched sometime after I get back


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- it actually only feels like yesterday that you were starting. I can't believe ur on the home stretch already!!

I'm just such a dweeb when it comes to taking tablets as it is and I've never got on with the pill in the past. It doesn't matter what time I take it, it's still the same. I just keep thinking ' it will all be worth it, it will all be worth it' lol. 

Annaleise - good luck tomorrow- don't look down, just jump lol. 

Ooh lovely that you are off on holiday soon Caz, what part of Majorca you off to? Hope you get matched quickly 

Xxxx


----------



## emjay02

Fay, good luck for tomorrow! Thinking of you, let us know how it goes!

Bevvy, hang in there! As you say, it will all be worth it in the end.

Annaleise, good luck to you too!

Caz, so lovely to have a holiday to look forward to. And will be a good distraction until you are matched!

AFM, feeling tired and sore, think it's a bit of flu kicking in. So annoying, just want to be healthy right now.

X


----------



## Annaleise32

Not yet, blood tests should start around the 1st June and I jump in less than 5 hours.......not if this I excitement or terror that I'm feeling xx


----------



## rags_83

Hi lovely ladies,

Been offline for a few days as i've been away with my step children for the weekend. Back now and trying to catch up.

*Fay* - good luck today. Have you been feeling ok since EC?

*emjay02* - sorry you are feeling poorly, wishing you better. When is OTD?

*Caz* - hoping you get matched really soon so you can get going again.

*Annaleise32* - Hope your bloods come back ASAP.

*bevvy82* - I have never liked taking the pill either, hopefully your sickness eases off soon.

*mle83* - CONGRATULATIONS. What wonderful news.

*pollita* - How are you?

AFM - Been having a few hot flushes but think it's more to do with having a heavy cold than the DR drugs. I start stimms tomorrow evening so just on count down for that really.

xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey Rags - glad its not just me that has issues with the pill! lol

Fay - how did you get on with your ET? did you go for one or two embies? hope it all went well !!

Annaleise - how did your bungee jump go?

Rags - How exciting that you are starting your stimms tomorrow....not long to go now till youll be on the final stretch

Emjay - sorry you are feeling poorly! hope you get better soon.

Hey can i ask you ladies a question?? Totally unrelated to all this.... I am thinking of starting a new business venture and my idea is to have a company where you can order your lunch online and have it delivered to your work. would any of you use that sort of service if it was available at your work places?? Thanks xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hello ladies! I AM PUPO!! Can't believe it, doesn't seem real!! I have two top grade blastocysts on board, one of which is a hatching blastocyst (the embryologist actually said they couldn't grade them any higher) they really wanted us to only have one because they are of such a good quality but we stuck with two! OTD is 7th June, DH has hidden my pregnancy tests so going to try and hold out testing at least until the 3rd of June which is the day we jet off to greece! Got a lovely pic of them both, will put on my profile pic so you can see them. 
Here we go   

Annaleise how did bungee jump go?

Bevvy - business idea sounds good, what kind of food?

Rags - was sore for two days after EC, not a lot though. Bet you can't wait to start stimms tomorrow!! Yay! 

Emjay - sorry to hear your sore. Hope you wel better soon

Caz - hope you get matched soon

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! Probs a good thing he's hidden the tests hehe. How was the ET? That's such good news that you've got two high grade embies  

I'm thinking like sandwiches, rolls etc and some hot food like quiche, lasagne, sausage rolls, crisps and snacks and drinks etc

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - it does sound like a good idea!! Go for it!! Embryo transfer was fine, although the very uncomfortable I must admit! We had an hour and a half delay as there were complications with the lady in before me! Well worth it enough and so happy to have completed the treatment! Just hope their sticky ones now!!! Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I will be praying for sticky ones for you hun  

Thanks for the feedback ladies  let's see if I can make a gp of it eh! 

Pollita - how exciting that you have your appt tomorrow. Good luck. Hopefully you'll be starting soon!!! Let us know your dates. It will all fly by now xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I'm doing a survey for my business plan. If you guys have a spare 2 mins, I would be so grateful if you could fill it in for me. (I'm trying to get a business loan so need lots of evidence) thank you sooo much xxxx

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YPGPJZ2


----------



## bevvy82

Haha thanks for that chick xxxx


----------



## emjay02

Fay, congrats hun! Well done for sticking to your guns! I felt like I was going against every person in the room saying I wanted 2 put back. Let's hope we both get our BFP's! How come your OTD is the 7th? I was told 2 weeks after EC, so mine is the 1st. Not sure if I'll be testing early, too nervous!

Bevvy, I think it's a brilliant idea. Depending how affordable it would be. I'm terrible at taking lunch/dinner with to work so routinely running into Tesco on the way in.

Pollita, so excited for you. Having a plan makes it all feel very real. And it will start to go very quickly from tomorrow! I've also written quite a lot down through this journey, a diary of sorts, found it helps. Difficult reading it back sometimes!

Rags, good luck for tomorrow. Eek, exciting!!!

Annaleise, you're okay aren't you?? Waiting to hear how it went!

AFM, I think the worst of my flu has passed. Thank goodness for the holiday today, needed it to recover. Nerves are setting in now... a week until OTD.

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Emjay   I used to do that constantly too. Want to try and match or beat the shops but everything will be homemade. None of the processed crap and stale , 3 day old sandwiches lol. 

Ooh your OTD is the day I start my DR. I think the testing has got to to be soooo daunting. I told my OH, I'll pee on the stick, you read the result lol. 

Glad you're on the mend emjay xx

Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Fay congratulations       
Well done for sticking to your guns, I know it's not easy, I was so panicked last time I did but I'm definitely having 2 back again. 

Bevvy hope your ok, with regards to Majorca I'm going to a place near Pallma airport !? I need to check actual destination ( hahaha) with a few friends, so excited. 
Your lunch idea is great, I would def use something like that, especially if you had an app too to make it easy to order off a smartphone. I'm always forgetting lunch for myself.

Polita good luck tomororw xxx 

Emjay so glad your feeling better and hopefully it's a sign that your body was busy settling in the new resisdents so couldn't fight off your illness quicker 😃

Annaleise I hope your jump went well 😃


----------



## Caz242424

Fay sorry just read that back and felt I should explain I was panicked pushing for 2 to go back to a room full of people who are trying to push for one. 
Not panicked because I thought putting 2 back was a bad idea xx


----------



## Annaleise32

Good Morning everyone, sorry for the delayed response, it was such a busy day!! My jump was terrifying, I cried, I begged, I prayed and eventually I was pushed!! Never doing it again but we made the papers and the tv!! And as a group we raised over £8000 for our charity! So it was worth it 😁 I'm now going to go back and read all your posts properly! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for your feedback Caz  hope ur well. Your break will be lovely, I used to be a holiday rep in Majorca and it's one of my fave places to go!

Well done on your jump Annaleise and well done to you and the others for raising so much money! Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - Not sure why my OTD is so far away   Not to worry though, I will be testing before then.  How are you feeling? I've had a couple of sharp twinges today, I may be making it up though  

Bevvy - Sorry I haven't given my feedback yet, I will try my best to get on there tonight!  

Annaleise -       Well done you!! You are one brave lady!!! 

Caz - I knew what you meant lol! Hope they both stick to be honest! We'd love twins!! But also very grateful for 1!!! 

Pollita - How did treatment planning go? Been thinking about you today!  

Rags - Good luck on first stimms tonight!!  

AFM - Had the call to say my remaining two have progressed but wouldn't be good enough to freeze   

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Fay hun  

So anyway....i was looking on good old google today and i found that a lot of women have the temporary cervical stitch put in to support the pregnancy and help prevent premature labour and miscarriage...well my doctor at the clinic said they would only let me have one embie transferred because they didnt think the stitch would be strong enough to support a multiple pregnancy. Well my research says different and I have left a message for my Gynae consultant who did the stitch for me to see whether he thinks it would be ok....hopefully if he says the stitch will support it, we will have the option of having two embies transferred. will find out tomorrow so fingers crossed.

Pollita - any news? any dates for treatment.


Aww thats a shame you werent able to have any frosties hun  xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

That is so exciting!! 

Happy Birthday for when its your birthday lol (and welcome to the 30's club haha)

You wont be too far behind me with the DR then as i start mine next monday....We can compare jab pains   lol

xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

I think I know what all the abbreviations mean now apart from OTD? I know its the day you do a PT but what does it stand for? 😁 thank you for your congratulations  I have never been so scared but it was definitely worth it, it was such a good day. 

Fay I'm sorry you dont have any to freeze, fingers crossed it wont matter! Are sharp twinges normal?

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

it stands for official test date xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Yay Pollita!! Glad it went well! Doesn't it all seem real now xx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay *- sorry your remaining 2 aren't ok to freeze. Hope you are feeling well after ET.

*bevvy82* - Good researching hun, you are right to raise with the consultant. Keep us posted with what he says?

*pollita*- so pleased you finally have your dates. It makes it all so real.

*emjay02* - how are you feeling? Will you be waiting until OTD to POAS?

*Annaleise32* - glad you've had a good day hun

I am getting ready for my 1st stimms injection at 10pm, feeling nervous as it's not as easy as gonal-f. Sure I will be fine after the first few are out of the way.

x


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck with your first stimms Rags  sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita -we certainly will. My OH has already told me to 'man up' about the injections so im trying haha. i might grab hold of his bits so if he hurts me ill hurt him looool.

I think, pending everything going ok, i should have EC around 1st week in July .... i think!

I'm having my last blow out on Friday night lol. Saying that i've only drunk twice this year anyway...not a big fan of alcohol really plus if i get a hangover it lasts a few days now haha xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Rags goodluck tonight for your first injection 😃

Bevvy thanks for info re Majorca, and hope your doing well 😃

Fay so sorry you have none to freeze but hopefully means the right two are inside 😃

Polita yay ! 😃 brilliant that you have dates and can start planning 😃

Annaleise well done ! I would not have been able to do that sounds terrifying 😃

Sorry if I'm missed anyone 
Caz


----------



## emjay02

Hi all!

Rags, how did it go with the injection? It's not so bad once you get the hang of it. Not nearly as user-friendly as the Gonal-F though! Are you doing nose spray as well? I really struggled with the timing of that. Good luck. When is first scan?

Pollita, that's really interesting, about the freezing. I didn't ask for any stats, I should have. Not that it would have changed too much. Just good to know sometimes. 

Fay, how you feeling? I didn't get any frosties either 😢. Hopefully they won't be needed!

Bevvy, I think you are right to make sure everyone is doing what's best for you. I know they put the stitch in for women who have a weakened cervix to help it support the weight of pregnancy. It shouldn't automatically mean you can't carry twins, but I guess they are always going to be cautious. 

Annaleise, have I said how awesome you are! Putting yourself out there (like literally) for charity. I wish I was that brave! Don't think I would have been able to do it! Self-injecting will be a breeze for you 😉

AFM, feeling more myself again, finally! Bit of a slow recovery this time round. I'm trying not too think too much about OTD. Don't want to get my hopes up. Have brief panicky moments of "what am I going to do if it's a BFN". Just need to wait it out. Rags, I'm very tempted... How early is too early?

nighty night all

Xx

Xx


----------



## Gemma27

Hi all 

I am looking into egg sharing. I have blocked follopian tubes and will not get ivf funded due to my partner having a child in his previous relationship. 
We are still trying to decide on a clinic. 

Is any of you at the lister clinic in London? What are the costs there other them the £75 HFEA fee? 
And do anyone know the success rate there?

We are also looking into the CRM clinic London is anyone at this one. 
Sorry for all the questions this is my last hope and want to get it right. 
Gemma xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi Gemma. Welcome!

I'm at Lister. Other than HFEA fee, you have to pay for ICSI and IMSI which you may not need. And any screening tests for your DH that you can't get through GP. Blastocyst culture is free. If you contact them they will send you all the info you need, including a price list. They are great.

I think their success rate is around 40% for under 35 years. But I stand corrected. It's on their website though.

Good luck!

Mj


----------



## Gemma27

Hi Mj

Thank  you. When the eggs are collected are you sedated for that?


----------



## emjay02

No, it's done under General Anaesthetic so you are asleep. 

X


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - glad your feeling better hun! I'm not feeling anything really, just normal. Finding time is going really slow now   Sorry you didn't get any frosted either but like you say we won't need them!!!  

Gemma - Welcome! I'm not with the lister but I have just completed an egg share programme and waiting for next week to take a test! Good luck on your journey! 

Rags - how did first injection go?

Bevvy / Pollita - great that you'll bebcycling around the same time! 

Caz - any news on a match? Did they say how long it would take?

Annaleise - how are you feeling after your bungee jump Monday? 


Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Hello all!

I have been reading your posts for some time now, so thought best I introduce myself! Hope you don't mind if I join you all (I know I speak to Fay & Pollita on other sections) 

My first egg share with CRGW was cancelled due to poor response to stims last month (I had 14 follicles but some were too big & some were too small). I was devastated at the time, but raring to go on my next cycle now. Really hoping I make it to ec & et this time. I am now awaiting my af to start again (withdrawal bleed came 5 days after stopping stims) so af is due June 10th. Really hoping my recipient will be synced to me this time so I don't have to go on microgynon again. Luckily, my recipient has decided to stick with me so I don't have to be matched again. Phew! We are off to Majorca June 20-27, so if my dates work out, I will start dr on July 1st just after we get back. I will be put on either a higher dose of menopur this time (was on 225 last time) or possible gonal-f. Not really sure of the difference, but have complete faith in the clinic. Here's hoping for a better round 2!

Emjay / Fay- congrats on being PUPO! I bet it feels wonderful  Sorry both that you didn't have frosties, but fingers crossed you don't need them anyway 

Caz- hope you get matched soon! I see you're off to Majorca too!

Bevvy- good luck for starting dr next week. Exciting times ahead!

Gemma- welcome fellow newbie!

Pollita- hello on this site! Hope you're well. Still so happy for you that you have your dates 

Rags- congrats on doing your first injection. Time will fly be now!

Annaleise- wow, your jump sound amazing. Well done you!

Anyway- can't wait to get to know you all better!

Bethan x


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Hellloooo!!!! Yay!! So glad you've joined this thread - Everyone on here is lovely and it's quite busy!!   xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Hi all! Long time no speak (oh it must be at least a week!?) I find it really hard to keep up with it here as if I'm away for a day there are pages and pages to read - and not having much to share myself I've not had much to post, though I have been lurking!

Would you all mind me asking - how much has your round of IVF cost you as an egg sharer? Ours has been slightly inflated due to the fact that my DW is doing the IVF but I'm carrying, and also we have donor sperm etc, and will be using the embryoscope and have paid in advance for freezing etc - so it all added up to more (£3,300) 

Just wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing what your costs were like doing the whole process yourself and without having to pay for donor sperm?  Obvs, if you find this too personal a question then don't respond, I don't want to intrude if you don't like to share that kind of stuff!


----------



## Fay2410

Sillywrong - I am with the same clinic as Pollita so she has answered that, although I had to pay £100 for DH to have blood tests (Hepatitis, HIV, etc)
It does sound like a lot for an egg sharing programme to be honest - have you asked them to break the costs down?

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi Silly wrong

I am at the same clinic as Pollita & fay, but I am using donor sperm. Altogether ours is costing £1,075 (£80 AMH test, £500 blood tests & £495 donor sperm). Incidentally had my DP been accepted to egg share (she was too old for our clinic) we would have used her eggs, and I would have carried. At CRGW this is only an extra £495 for the extra meds & scans etc, so this would have cost us £1,570 in total. Also at CRGW, first year freezing, ICSI with donor sperm, embryoscope & embryo glue are all free.

It almost sounds like you are paying for a full round of IVF?

B x


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies,

1st injection out of the way, I found myself faffing a bit but all ok in the end. I do feel in a funny mood today, not sure what's wrong with me! 

Welcome *Gemma27* - Like Emjay I am also at The Lister, they are so helpful, give them a call and ask for some more info I am sure they will be happy to help.

*Emjay* - Glad you are starting to feel back to normal. Oh gosh I don't know, it's so hard to decide. My OTD near enough falls on my birthday so I will most likely test a bit early as I will need to be able to put a smiley face on when I see people on my birthday if I get a BFN if that makes sense.

*Fay* - Great that you are feeling ok.

x


----------



## bevvy82

Good afternoon ladies,

Gemma and Bethan - Welcome to the thread ladies  look forward to reading about your journeys!

Rags - Glad your 1st injection went ok...blame the drugs for the mood...will get you out of anything hahaha

Sillywrong - we paid £100 for AMH test, £200 for other tests (would have been £300-£400 but we had some tests done through GP), If we want to go to day 5 Blastocyst that will cost us £800. so in total £1100. You do seem to be charged a lot. I am at Bourn Hall Clinic in Cambridge. we are using my partners sperm.

AFM - One of my consultants has told me that there shouldnt be any probs with having two embies transferred...just waiting for the other to come back with their answer. Hopefully now my doctor at Bourn Hall has the reassurance from my consultants, he will be happy to go ahead with transferring two if i manage to get that far 

xxx


----------



## rags_83

*bevvy82* - that's great news hun, pleased for you

Can I also blame the drugs for eating Ben & Jerry's ice cream today?!


----------



## bevvy82

Hell yeah lol! xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Fab news hun!! Yay!! xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hmmmm not such good news. The other consultant is against us having two put in so not sure what to do at the moment xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah I'll just wAit and see but prob just go for one of its safer. 

2ww must be the worst feeling ever. You might not get any symptoms especially this early. Try not to google coz that will put all sorts of ideas in your head lol when is you OTD again? Xxxx


----------



## rags_83

*Bevvy* - Sorry the other consultant has said no to 2 back. I agree wait and see what your embryos are like.

*Fay* - I feel for you, I have never got to 2ww but I know I will feel exactly the same as you.

I am feeling all out of sorts ladies, really not myself. I keep having hot flushes, feeling really emotional, unsettled and stressed out. Do you think it could be the drugs? I am on different ones to last time. I wish I could snap out of this mood, I really don't feel great.

x


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita - I think they can refuse to let me have two transferred back if its for medical reasons. My OH and I have discussed it and think we will just go with one transfer especially if there is a really good one. I think we will determine things nearer the time. Never mind eh

Rags- The drugs are prob to blame as they send your hormones all over the place dont they! Hope you feel back to your normal self soon.

Cant believe its only 4 days til i start DR. feels like this day was never going to get here and now its come round really quickly!
xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Fay hun. I am a bit annoyed today as i cant go on my OH's sisters Hen do as my EC / ET is around that date (not annoyed about this part lol). We had planned to keep the cycle quiet so we didnt have to answer questions on a daily basis. So i told her about the treatment and she told her mum and now theyve both started firing questions at me and saying 'oh its going to definitely work'. I try and tell them that we are being realistic about the fact it might not and arent getting our hopes sky high and they are like 'no you need to be more positive about it'. OH's sister told her cousin i wasnt going to the hen do and now her and her mum are asking questions about why im not going.....aaarrrgh! just what i dont want or need. So ive told OH's mum and sister to not say a word to anyone and that we will tell them when there is something to tell......sorry rant over lol!!

Have you contacted the clinic and asked them why they didnt do the transfer with ultrasound assistance? im not really sure about that but assumed they used the ultrasound for guidance? Im sure that it will all be fine and try not to wind yourself up. Feel for you today. You must go through a hundred different emotions whilst waiting to find out. Maybe call the clinic for some reassurance?? 

xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Well my partner will go mad if she or his mum say anything after we've asked them not to. I just like a nice quiet life lol

Im pretty sure we've all bombarded the clinics with calls lol. That's what they're there for hun. I know I've been just as bad hahaha. They must know how stressful the process is and are sympathetic when we harass them for answers xxx

Well maybe they were just super confident that they knew what they were doing. 

Lol what you like. All these different drugs being pumped into us is gonna make us a lil but crazy haha xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - You've twisted my arm, I've just emailed the clinic!! **** **** ****  xx


----------



## bevvy82

haha ****   good girl!

Let us know what they say. When is you OTD? i know you said before but ive forgotten? xx


----------



## Fay2410

OTD is 7th Jun   Obviously I will be testing before then!!   - I go away on the 3rd so would really like to know before I go - maybe I will test the morning I go away 2 days before.  I know I'm kidding myself, I'll crack by the weekend I know I will  xx


----------



## bevvy82

I'd be the same hun, testing early and Daily lol. Just remember not to get downhearted before your otd as maybe too early xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay -  let us know what the clinic says! I am sure your embies are snug in their homes though, where they will stay for the next 9 months 

Bevvy- what a nightmare with your in laws. Hopefully now you have asked them to slow down with the questions, things will get better. I made the mistake of telling quite a few people on my last go- only close family and friends - but it was definitely hard when they always said 'it won't be long now until you have a baby' etc etc. I know they all mean well, and it is sweet, but makes it hard to then tell people it didn't work. We will definitely tell fewer people this time. Sorry the 2nd consultant only said 2. We are also having just the one transferred. 

Rags- it's definitely the drugs! I was so hot the entire time on my last round- had to leave shops on quite a few occasions with hot flushes. Also had to sleep with a fan! But congrats on your first jab. Woohoo!

Sillywrong- did you have any luck in enquiring why your clinic have charged you so much? Hope your DW is finding the IVF OK? 

Pollita- how are you? Not long to go until you start. Eeeeekkkk!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww brill Fay, glad that's one less thing for you to stress about  

Defo less stress not telling people but then there's the struggle of trying to hide it all. Can't win haha. 

I was a bit concerned about the chance of menopausal symptoms with the DR. Only good thing is I'll have some good ole air con on holiday to combat the night sweats...and I've already pre warned my OH that I might be a moody cow haha. 

Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

I have no idea pollita, I literally must only drink alcohol about 3 times a year so I probs wouldnt have had a drink anyways during ivf stuff but have just taken then personal choice not to drink anything from day 1 of my DR injections. Not sure what the official protocol is xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita- sorry I'm also no help as I don't drink at all. We sound like a right boring bunch!!! Roll on the next 2 weeks for you!

Fay- thanks for the info  so glad she emailed you back. Do you think you will test this weekend? Did you test the trigger jab out?

Bevvy- the air con will be a dream when you're dr on holidays. Lucky you!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Lol Bethan, we do all seem to be pretty T total hahaha. Have you got all your treatment dates yet? I've told my OH to pack thermals for him and little one for the nights hahaha xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Maybe have a few Buck's Fizz coz then it's a bit weakened down and not very strong lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Ok so I have a confession to make I have tested the trigger out this evening and obviously it was BFN but at least I know the trigger has gone! DH is adamant no testing before OTD! Bless him he hid all my tests and I found them straight away this evening   I'm probably going to test Monday @ 7dp 5dt, I will brace myself for a BFN as I know it may still be too early - someone send me some baby dust!! I think I'm going to need it!! 

Pollita - as long as you stop drinking at the stimms stage you will be fine! Obviously it's a personal decision, I stopped at DR. Think I did have in night whilst DR when I cracked open a bottle of white Zinfandel.

Bevvy - not long to start now!! Hope your feeling vetter about the injections!! You'll be fine 

Emjay - how you doing? I Already feel like ive been on this 2ww for a few weeks!! Have you got any symptoms? 

Fay xx


----------



## Annaleise32

Evening everyone, I was going to ask about the alcohol thing, I dont particularly drink much anymore, not by some determined choice just think I've lost interest and I'm desperately trying to save! Although saving seems to get hindered at every turn by unexpected bills and emergencies!! I was wondering at what date or at what stage would be best to make it an actual choice though? For both me and the OH? 

Bevvy and Fay you both sound really stressed, do you do any relaxation therapies during this time? I know that 2ww is going to where I fall apart, I'm not sure ill handle it very well!!

Hi Bethan, welcome, sorry I haven't quite gone back through all the posts yet so I'm not caught up on your story or how far along in treatment you are, but I'm nowhere in it yet, still waiting to do first blood tests and I'm already impatient.

Pollita are you excited about first injection or nervous? How are you with needles? 

And Rags The side effects of the drugs sound horrendous!! You mention you are on different ones from last time?? Are there many different ones? How do they know what will work best or is just a bit of Russian roulette?

It is very helpful to me that you are all at different stages but I must admit some days my head spins with all the questions it throws up reading everyone's stories. Thank you all for sharing though, I wouldn't know half of what I do or feel even remotely as confident in my decision to even ask about sharing if I hadn't found this thread 😁 xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay -     Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay - think ive just got my head to the point of the injections have gotta be done so man up ! Lol. However come Monday when I have this 6ft 2, muscleman standing over me with a needle on his hand, I may feel a little scared lol.  

Annaleise - I think it's a personal choice Bout the drinking thing but you OH should abstain so he has nice healthy sperm. I feel fine now, just having a little rant as I like to keep my business to myself. I'm quite a laid back person and feel quote fine about the whole thing. It's just nerve wracking and I hate the idea of having to tell people if it doesn't work so the less people who know what we're doing the better from my point of view x

I think this thread is an absolute God send. I would be a nervous wreck and not knowing what to expect of it wasn't for everyone on here. It's lovely that we can all share and be there for each other xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Well for me, one brother and sis in law know and two friends, for the exact same reason as both you, it will be hard enough dealing with mine and OH disappointment, never mind everyone else! 

Pollita - big as in long or big as in wide? You dont need to find a vein for these needles do you? The fellas got quite good aim but hes not exactly a qualified nurse 😉


----------



## bethannora

Fay- sending you a ton of baby dust! Don't know how to do the fancy emoticon things! At least you know when you next see a positive, it really is a positive  exciting times ahead lovely lady. You have to put those 30 tests to use somehow!

Annaleise- the needles are fine. On my first go I could honestly barely feel them (both dr & stims). They are so fine & subcutaneous (used for diabetics to inject daily). If brave enough, google 'insulin injections'  the pics should come straight up. Only do it if it will help to know in advance though x 

Bevvy- no dates for me yet. Just waiting on af to arrive (due June 10th). So hoping to start dr July 1st but it's all dependent on af showing her face on time....and we all know when we want her to come, she never does!

Pollita- glad you can celebrate with some champers on your 30th! We booked our first IVF consultation on my 30th 

B xxx


----------



## Annaleise32

Needles dont bother me but I've never stuck myself with one......just said to OH he might have to inject me and he actually smiled and yes definitely! He seems far to happy stab me! I have a question about tho first blood test, is the first day of my period the actual first time I get a bit of spotting or should I wait till the following day when its started properly?? Does that makes sense?? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Lol my OH is also far too excited at the prospect of jabbing me with the needles   Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Poliita - Sorry only now replying, as Bethan said the DR needles are the smallest and they genuinely don't hurt going in, well not for the first 2 weeks, obviously when you've been injecting the same area for a few weeks it does get bruised and tender, I alternated from the middle of my tummy to the side.  The stimming needles are slightly bigger but again they are so thin that you can't feel them going in!! With regards to drinking up until EC, I didn't drink while stimming as I was worried the alcohol would effect the quality of my eggs, I ate as healthy as possible with a very high protein diet and from the 7 eggs I had I only had 1 immature, so I'd like to think that I did my best to get that result.  

Bevvy - When do you go on hols is it the same time as me?

Annaleise - Needles don't bother me either, at the beginning I didn't want to inject myself so DH did, but after a few days I had a go myself and actually preferred to do it myself - think it's because I am a control freak !! 

Bethan - Hope you get AF soon to get started again!! They said to me if I were to egg share again they would start me on 300 menopur straight away as I didn't respond as good as they though I would.  Hopefully they will try something new with you like gonal f and maybe menopur as well

AFM - Thank you for all my baby dust ladies, I think it may be working as woke up feeling strange this morning, had strong cramping for 5 mins and felt very sick!!! Feeling fine now though and no more cramping!! Hope I am not imagining it!!   

Fay xx


----------



## rags_83

Wow I have some catching up to do, you ladies have been busy 

*Fay* - Are you feeling any better? 

*bethannora* - Thanks hun, I feel like i'm going through the change!! ha ha

*Annaleise32* - I was on gonal-f last time, this time on Merional this time. Injections are ok but not as easy as gonal-f and I am feeling a little crazy this time round!

*pollita* - I gave up drinking in Jan, it's a personal choice but I wanted to shift some weight and OH needed to avoid alcohol to improve his sperm so we've done it together.

*bevvy82* - delayed reply but that's a nightmare with your in-laws, you poor thing. We haven't told anyone about our treatment, I can't cope with all the questions!!!!

*Sillywrong* - Haven't heard from you in a while, how's things? All ok I hope

My mood has lifted slightly today I just wonder how long it will last for 

I am away again this weekend but will try to check in when I can

x


----------



## bethannora

Rags- I definitely felt like I was going though the change! Luckily (for my DP) it didn't affect my mood. Phew! But the hot flushes were something else! The things we all go through, eh?! Glad your mood is better though- have a fab weekend away!

Fay- not sure what I will be on. Amanda just said they will either increase menopur or put me on gonal-f. I will be happy either way. Oohhh, they sounds like some great implantation cramps Fay- exciting!

Strangely my DP also liked injecting me! There's something wrong with all of them! Ha ha. I do think it's lovely for them to be involved though 

B xxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi everyone 

I've been out of touch for a few days and have missed so much! I will catch up on everyone's progress when I have time.

Just wanted to say, I tested last night at 6dp5dt and got a BFN. I was so gutted I couldn't sleep last night, feeling really low this morning and have a long day at work ahead of me. I'm desperately hoping it's too early but I don't think I will test again until OTD on Monday. I don't know what I am going to do if it is a BFN. Am so heartbroken. I haven't had any symptoms, thought my boobs felt a bit bigger but could just be my imagination. This wait has def been the worst of them all so far.

Sorry, it's all about me! How is everyone? Fay, how's your 2WW going?

Xx
mj


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - I'm in exactly the same boat as you, I am 5dp 5dt and I have tested this morning - BFN!!! 
I'm also not really having any symptoms, about 5 mins of cramps yesterday and felt sick but nothing else. Oh I do have really sore (.)(.) but that's probably the meds. I really don't think this cycle will work for me, I don't have any hope at all of I'm honest - just feel so negative!! 

Fay xx


----------



## emjay02

Oh no Fay. I'm sure you are testing early. I had thought day 6 I would def see something. When are you going to test again? You had such great embabies I can't imagine them not sticking! Thinking of you hun. This is such a tough journey.
xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - I think we could both be testing a little to early to be honest but as I had one hatching blast I though it would have implanted sooner! I'd like to say I won't test until Wednesday morning before I go away bit I know I will probably poas tomorrow morning and feel rotten all day again! When are you going to test next? Hope you get a BFP, you really do deserve it hun xxxx


----------



## pollita

Sorry it was negative fay & emjay, but still early days so don't lose hope x


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies ,

Hope you're all ok. 

Fay / emjay - try not to give up just yet, you are both testing early so you never know. Stay positive. Sending lots of dust to you both   Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay / emjay- like the others have said, hopefully it's just that you're testing too early. It really could change before OTD. Hugs to you both & loads of baby dust xxx


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay and Emjay,
Please don't loose hope, you are testing early. Everybody and every embryo is different, only some ladies get a BFP on day 10 or 11 post EC, while plenty of others get it later. Try to stay in your PUPO bubble for a bit longer and think of the embies. you've both had two good ones put back, one of them is likely to make it. And this thread is ripe for a couple of BFPs, we can't be unlucky all the time!
Sending lots of hugs and strength


----------



## emjay02

Thank you ladies for all the lovely reassurances, hugs and baby dust. Am trying to get into a more positive frame of mind now and just praying for a positive outcome on Monday. 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Yes thanks from me as well ladies  

Emjay - I've been reading all day and we're definitelu not out of the game, we are testing early and causing a lot of stress for nothing! I have no will power! Have even gone out today and bough two boxes of FRER!!!! I know I am one crazy woman but to be honest I would rather know day by day before I go away if its a BFN rather than find out while while I'm away and spoil our holiday! Good luck for next test Emjay! Here's some baby dust for us both      

Fay xxx


----------



## djjim22

Wow so much has been happening on this thread! Glad to see everyone seems to be getting underway with treatment or has dates to start!
Fay & Emjay - you are definitely not out of the game yet, I tested at 5dp5dt and got a BFN but had a BFP the next day (but that was extremely early so please don't get upset if you test again tomorrow and get a BFN) what I mean is it can change overnight!xx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - thanks hun! Your words have given me some hope! I am feeling a little better this evening and have had cramping today and I never get AF pains so I'm hoping something is happening down there!! How are you feeling?   Xx


----------



## Giraffe83

Hello,  I am completely new to this! Not exactly sure what all the abbreviations are for but hey! Infertility can feel lonely at times so it is good to know so many other lovely ladies are out there fighting similar battles.

I feel like I have been on a roller coaster ride already and this is before the 2ww (I figured this abbreviation out). I have a beautiful four year old son (ds?) we conceived naturally and were so surprised to not immediately fall pregnant 2 years later when trying again.  We started our egg sharing journey in December when we visited the Lister and booked an appointment to see Mr Faris. We had egg collection last Tuesday and had 17 eggs collected, out of my nine, five fertilised and four made it to day 5 blastocyst transfer today! We had two transferred much to the consultants disappointment! She was not a happy bunny! It took some time to persuade her i was educated enough about the risks of multiple pregnancy to make a decision.  I know she was just doing her job and it was a little comical.

Do any of you have any tips to help me get through the next few weeks?  My DH wants me to sleep! Also, has anyone else experienced so much swelling in their ovaries that the sonographer couldn't find their uterus, without pressing so hard to move them out the way!  I know I had mild OHSS and still feel very bloated and nauseous although this has decreased.  Do I need to check in with the GP or ring the clinic tomorrow? They still did the ET so they can't have been too worried although she did keep asking if I was sick?  I am also in quite a lot of discomfort but I'm guessing this is where they pressed so hard on my ovaries.

Xx


----------



## trina123

Aww fay sorry for butting in but had to reply 6 days is still early i was 7 before i saw bfp try to keep busy i no its hard your dh loves you i had big rows with mine men find it very hard to show they feelings sometimes xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi giraffe- welcome to the thread. Good luck for your 2ww. If you want to know any abbreviations, just ask us...we know them all haha

Fay - Awww honey, please don't feel so down, you are still testing very early so things could change. I'm still  For you. Your not out yet so please try and keep positive. Maybe you should tell your partner that you've tested, I'm sure he'll understand and you need his support right now. You won't lose him, he loves you more than anything. 

Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Welcome giraffe- good luck for the 2ww. Hope it goes quickly for you x

Fay- I promise you're not out of the game yet. I know we have already messaged, but it's still so early. You have 7 days until otd, so much can change. It's an emotional journey & everyone probably argues at some point. I promise you're not alone in that respect- try not to overthink it xxx

Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi fay will be 28 weeks on monday still doesnt feel real lol i keep checking in to see how you all are how the meds going rags


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - good luck testing this morning hun, hope you get your BFP!!

I've tested again this morning at 7dp5dt and it's another BFN! It really isn't looking good for me   xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi Ladies. Getting a BFN on Friday night (6dp5dt) really ruined my weekend. I have been depressed and emotional the last two days, terrified of OTD. I changed my shift so I could go in late, left my 'sample' in a pot so that I could test after I had taken my daughter to school. I just didn't want to be around anyone this morning after another BFN. 

But miraculously, it's a BFP!! I am in complete shock. The line is quite faint, but the test definitely says take any line as a positive. I first tested with an Internet cheapie, nothing. Then 2 clearblues,  both positive. I can't believe it. I thought my luck would never turn. 9 months, 3 cycles, 23 clinic visits and here I am. 2ww was the worst for me, and I don't think I will completely relax until our little miracle is here in our arms. 

Thank you for all your wonderful words of support and comfort, I don't know what I would have done without it. I'm going to go and stare at my tests now, however weird that may be! Oh, and I'd better tell DH!

Fay, don't give up on your BFP. I'm thinking of you constantly and praying for the best. You too Giraffe. 

Xxx
mj


----------



## Fay2410

Oh Emjay I'm so happy for you hun!!! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## pollita

Congratulations on your BFP emjay!

Fay, don't lose hope, there's still lots of time to turn things around


----------



## Bluebell82

Whoopwhoo Emjay.
You must be over the moon! We feel honoured that we were the first to know, probably good to tell Hubby next .

Fay, please wait until odt before making a call, this shows that things can happen quite late.


----------



## djjim22

Emjay - congrats! Brilliant news!xx

Fay - please don't give up yet. The 2ww is definitely the hardest part and you will want to just test everyday but they give us an OTD for a reason as it can take people up until then to get a BFP. Please don't give up hope, we all have everything crossed for you.xxx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - please don't give up yet hun. Thinking of you all the time  

*emjay02* - I am so delighted for you, really really chuffed. Congratulations.

AFM - I am feeling really wobbly, this cycle is really getting me down, I think it must be the drugs. First scan this morning and they didn't really say much, about 7-8 follies growing so looking like I am on the same track as last time. I just never come away from the scans or meetings with the nurses feeling positive. They have said they will check my blood results and might consider increasing the dose, do you think I should push for the increase or just let me do their jobs?

x


----------



## bethannora

Emjay- huge congratulations. Wonderful, wonderful news 

Rags- Sorry your cycle is getting you down. Big hugs. If you feel you need your dose upped, I would definitely ask. It can't do any harm I suppose? They will tell you straight away if you;re at risk of OHSS, but it doesn't sound like you are. xxx

fay - don't give up hope lovely lady. You still have 6 days to go- so much can change (Emjay is testament to this)

B xxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Emjay- omg omg massive congratulations hun. I am so over the moon for you  

Fay- please don't count yourself out. Emjay got bfn on 6dpt and now here she is with a bfp! So you really need to wait til your otd  

Rags - sorry you're feeling a bit down today. I'm sure they know what they are doing and sure they wAnt it to work as much as you do but maybe have a chat with them and ask they if you should increase the dose as you really want the best chance. 

Hope everyone else is ok 

AFM - today I am going to be starting my DR injections eeek! I'm actually surprisingly ok with the thought of the injections at the moment. Can't day I'll be this calm later on today haha

Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

fay- just try and think of it as, the clinics ask you to do a 2ww for a reason, if everyone's results showed up by a week later, they would make you do a 1ww instead. Also think about when you are naturally pregnant, some BFPs don't show up early. I know its so hard for you but please try and stay strong hun xxx


----------



## trina123

Great news emjay   rags speak to your main if the nurses aren't listening i had my dose upped fay buy clear blue and wait abit please dont give up hope speak to hubby and your both can say how your feeling   big hugs to you hun this is never easy xx


----------



## raerae85

Hi ladies, sorry to butt in but I have a little question. I'm due to start my treatment at my next period, but I have read that people 'down reg' before the actual treatment starts but I have been told that I'm going straight in. I was wondering if this is normal. I have been driving myself mad googling but I can't find any info. Thanks in advance ladies and good luck with your journeys. Rachael.xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi raerae and welcome!

Sorry I can't help on this as i was under the impression everyone down regs befor stimms as the clinic need to suppress your hormones so they can be in control of Them etc...can anyone else help?? 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Good luck for your first injection today!!   Let us know how it goes xx

Rags - Sorry you are feeling wobbly! Maybe see what happens at the next scan, hope they grow for you xx


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies

I always keep an eye on the thread incase I can ever offer any advice as I remember all to well to be at the same stage as you all on what is a roller coaster journey!

Sorry for not many personals but I did want to mention a few

Emjay - congratulations I'm so pleased for you I remember when you were just starting the cycle so it's lovely that it's worked for you - happy 9 months try and enjoy it I was a wreck constantly thinking something would go wrong and wish I had enjoyed it a little more......easier said than done.

Fay - I'm sorry you are getting bfn but it's very likely that you are testing too early, it can be mental torture daily testing, on my first cycle I tested trigger out then every day and it was torture and hard to stay positive. I really hope the result changes for you, you read loads of woman who don't get bfp until otd my clinic otd was 14 days post 5 day and they were adamant that some woman did not get bfp until that date so you are still in the game. One thing I will say fay is of it is bfn don't give up I never thought I would ever go through treatment again infact I started the adoption process as I found the disappointment too much and can genuinely say it made me depressed but months later after persuasion from my dh I figured I could never feel as bad as I did after first failed cycle. I changed loads and I'm currently sat with an 8 week old baby but I would never thought would happen forus so please don't give up hope

Rachel - welcome to the thread I never done any down reg I went straight onto northisterone and then stimms so don't worry also every clinic/treatment plan can be different try to trust the clinic (not always easy I know)

Good luck to everyone else 
X


----------



## djjim22

Rachel - I was the same as Harper, I never down regged, I was on the pill for a few weeks and then started stimms straight away. Hope this puts your mind at rest a little that every clinic does things differently.

Harper - Good to hear from you. I'm the same, always keep an eye on this thread in case I can offer advice as I found it invaluable during my treatment.xx


----------



## bevvy82

Well thats my first DR jab out of the way and it didnt hurt half as much as i had expected! i didnt like it much tho but my OH was very good at giving it thankfully! 
Pollita - if i can do it, you most certainly can lol xxx


----------



## Giraffe83

Polita and Bevvy, well done on your first injections.  I found it got easier.

Rachel, I am 1dp5det and started my treatment of Stimms on day 3 of my natural cycle.  No pill or down regs. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## raerae85

Thanks everyone! That's put my mind at rest so I can look forward to it all now. Good luck all.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - whoo hoo!! Well done!!! Xx

Harper - thank you for the advice xx

I want to apologise for my crazy rants today, I'm feeling much better this evening and ive even thrown away all the test I had left in my bag and I'm not testing until Friday  

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Fay hun. And don't you be sorry for letting off steam. It's what we're here for and we totally understand how you feel. I'm so glad that you are feeling better this eve and that you have decided not to test til the end of the week. Think you defo need this holiday you got coming up   Xxx


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - super pleased you are feeling better this evening 

*Polita* & *Bevvy* hooooooray first injections out of the way.

*Giraffe83* & *raerae85* - best of luck to you both.

AFM - The clinic have asked me to up my dose which I am pleased about so I will do that tonight then i'm back to the clinic on Wednesday for the next scan. I've been having lots of protein so hoping that will help too. My stomach is already bloated so goodness knows what it will look like by EC!! x


----------



## bevvy82

Glad the clinic have upped you dose rags. Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

How is everyone today?

Fay- hope you have a fantastic holiday xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Hi ladies! Have has a busy few days celebrating my DP's birthday- and so much has happened with you all!

Rags- glad they have upped the dose. Sure you will have loads of lovely sized follicles on your next scan.

bevvy - congrats on your first jab! Well done you  When is your baseline scan? It will all go so fast now!

Fay - glad you are feeling better. We are all rooting for you. Huge big hugs

Emjay- how are you feeling? Do you have a scan booked in? Still so happy for you

Raerae- welcome! bet you can't wait to start! When is af due? Good luck 

Giraffe- hope the 2ww is treating you well? Good luck for OTD xxx

AFM - still waiting for af to arrive so I can get my dates. I have emailed the clinic today to confirm whether or not my recipient will be synced to me. Fingers crossed she is so I can start earlier, although in the grand scheme of things, a small wait really is OK! Have to teach myself not to be so impatient. It is due June 10th so hopefully not too much longer to wait now. It just makes it so much more real when you have your dates 

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Bevvy! Hope DR treats you kindly! xx

Pollita - Good luck DR this month!! xx

Rags - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you get lots of follies!! xx

Bethan - Hoe you get AF soon to get started again!! xx

Emjay - Hope the good news has sunk in hun, you truly deserve it after all you have been through   xx

I am feeling much better today ladies, still did a test (sorry) and got another BFN @ 8dp 5dt but I have had a good cry and a good think about it all! It's not the end of the world if it does fail, we will 100% try again as soon as possible.  I know I still have a small chance of a BFP on the weekend but I am bracing myself for a negative end result. - I will update you all when I'm away.

Lots of love 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Beth - think starting this treatment is the only time we ever
Look forward to AF showing Her ugly face lol. 

Ive got my baseline scan on 18th June. Was supposed to be on the 14th but I'm on holiday so got it the day after I come back

Fay- glad you are feeling more positive and you defo sound
In the the right mindset now. Still keeping fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Well my second injection stung quite a bit. Must've hit a sensitive spot 

Quick question - what colour is the Lid for the stimms injections? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy- I was on menopur & I'm pretty sure it was grey. Why do you ask? Everything ok? Poor you hitting a sensitive spot.....will all be worth it 

So glad you're feeling better Fay. Big hugs! Have an amazing holiday xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Beth - I just wondered how much bigger the needles are for the stimms?xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Or maybe the colour at the base of the needle Xx


----------



## bethannora

They're probably double the length? At least mine were. Still just as thin though. It was only the initial jab that I could feel, so for me having the stim jab longer made no difference (if that makes sense)? They're still subcutaneous jabs so not massive needles- promise! Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Phew!! Thanks hun, I'm such a needle
Phobe that anything bigger (as in wider) would scare the crap out of me haha xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bless you! Honestly for me they felt no different  you'll be just fine, promise xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Taking all I got to have them done. 

Hopefully you will get a good response this time round hun xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks lovely- me too  x


----------



## pollita

Bevvy, hope the injections go well for you - well done for the first couple  

Hope everyone else is ok. I've had my cycle pushed back so not starting this month after all. Been quiet on here lately as apparently I've been discussing my program too much and I'm not sure what I'm allowed or not allowed to say so it's best to keep quiet


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 
I've been watching your journeys for a while, and know a few of you from the other thread. Just wondered if I could join in! 
For those that don't know me, my first cycle was cancelled at baseline scan due to a cyst on my ovary. I was told to wait for Af to come before starting again. However that was 4 weeks ago now and still nothing! I've got to to my clinic tomorrow for a scan to see what's going on so will hopefully have some idea then of when we can get started again. 
Hope everyone is well,  sorry for the lack of personals, just trying to get to grips with where you all are xx


----------



## Wales81

Polita hun, we were all messaged about discussing dates on the other thread so it wasn't just you. I think we're fine on this thread xx


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita- what do you mean you've been discussing it too much? That's crap that your cycle has been pushed back. Yeah we've all been discussing dates on here and not been told off so must be ok What thread were u guys talking about it on??

Wales- welcome back hun. Hopefully the clinic will have done good news at your scan. AF never shows up when you need her goes she!! Hope you're ok 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita & wales - I had the same message too! Whoops. We're definitely ok on this one though. Phew! 

Wales- good luck for tomorrow. What will they look into for you? Hope you get some answers & your cyst has gone. The unknown is often the worst, so hope you find everything out tomorrow. Those pesky afs are always late when we don't want them to be!

Pollita- how come it's been pushed back? Hope you're ok. When do you hope to start again? Promise you can discuss it on here!! X

Bethan x


----------



## pollita

I'm kind of glad I wasn't the only one lol  Although if we aren't allowed to post in there I don't understand how we can in here - surely the possible recipients can read our posts wherever we are and find who we are if they want to?

I think it was just a case of it all happening too quickly - we both needed to go for treatment planning appointments and repeat bloods and as it turns out they won't be able to do it all before I was due to start DR. They'll be in touch after recipient has had her treatment planning appointment to discuss new dates I suppose, so probably start DR in July and EC in August now, or maybe a month later is recipient has any holidays or anything.


----------



## Wales81

I did think that too Pollita, but I suppose its just to make.sure that we don't accidentally bump into eachother . 

Bethan, I'm not really sure what they're looking for tomorrow but the nurse seemed concerned that Af hasn't come yet. She even got quite shirty and asked if I had been having unprotected sex! Not too sure what to expect, but I cam understand the concern as poor recipient is probably ringing for any news. 
Bevvy, thank you for the welcome. I too am a needle phobe, but you soon get used to it. Hope DR goes nice and quickly for you xx


----------



## bethannora

I think it's because if the recipient actively looks on here, then that's their decision. But on crgw they might have been unprepared to come across a message from their potential donor.

Ooohh we might be cycle buddies pollita - exciting! I'm hoping to do a July cycle with early august ec. Depends if my recipient will be synced to me though. I don't mind waiting longer though - good things come to those who wait! Hope you get dates soon? Fingers crossed we both respond better this time!

And yes- at least it was all of us. Makes me feel better too. I felt awful when I got the message!

B xxx


----------



## bethannora

Sorry wales- didn't see your reply! If it makes you feel better, Amanda told me af can come after a cancelled cycle, anywhere from 1-5 weeks. So you still have some time left. At least they're looking into it for you, that's definitely a positive. Fair play, they really are good there!

I almost had to do a pregnancy test on my last cycle as af was so late. Even being a lesbian didn't get me out of it! Haha xxx


----------



## rags_83

Sitting at the clinic following 2nd scan. Not good news, only 2 have grown. I am seriously trying not to cry at the moment. I know I only got 7 eggs last time and my AMH is on the lower side but I am hardly responding at all this time. Is that normal? Have I done the best I ever going to do on my first cycle? I feel in a real panic. 

There is no chance they will let me egg share again, we don't qualify for NHS treatment & have no chance of being able to afford any private cycles.

Will message later when I have spoken to the nurses.


----------



## bevvy82

aww Rags so sorry to hear that your scan news isnt good  As this is my first cycle, i personally cant answer any of your questions.

I really hope that the nurses can give you some good news hun xxxx


----------



## rags_83

Thanks Bevvy.

The nurse was slightly more hopeful, said they have grown a bit but it is slow going. I'm in for another scan on Friday. She said not to worry, hard not to really. 

I knew IVF was going to be tough but I never thought eggs would be an issue as our reason for IVF in the first place is all sperm related. We haven't even go to that part yet!

I just feel in such a panic. Also trying to juggle IVF with working a full time 9-5 job is harder than I thought! I just can't focus on anything and my excuses for being late & away from the office are wearing thin to say the least. 

Really feel like I want to go home and have a good cry to myself. 

Sorry for the me, me, me moaning post.


----------



## bethannora

Rags - I am so sorry. I have been in the same position myself, so really do know how it feels. How many follicles do you have to have to egg share? At least they are growing - that's great news. Fingers crossed a few more days at a higher dose will do the trick. I did a lot of research when it happened to me, and found that a lot of women had huge growth in the last few days, so you're definitely not out of the game. Eat lots of protein & rest. Will have everything crossed for you on Friday xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Don't be sorry about ranting. That's what this thread is for and you know we're all supportive of each other. Glad the nurses seem to feel positive about things. It's defo easier said than done when they say don't worry. Think it's just when you want something so bad , it's really difficult when things don't go to plan  will be   For good news and that your follies grow - and hey we all need a good cry sometimes!! Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

How did your jab go last night Bevvy?

Bethan x


----------



## bevvy82

Hey Bethan,

Last nights one bloody hurt!!! Lol

Think I just must've got a sensitive spot 😞 

How's you? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Oh no - avoid that spot tonight then! I ended up finding one side was better for me, so always did the jabs there.

Thought this might be useful for you (just found it online):

_"How you insert the needle can also make a difference. The needles are designed so that the sharp end is cut at a 45 degree angle. If you insert the needle with the cut angle facing towards the skin, this will be painful. However, if you insert it with the cut angle facing upwards, the point will be inserted into the skin first and so will be less painful."_

I am good thank you - patiently awaiting my af! I don't want it to come early as then a few dates I have in work will get in the way. So holding out for June 10th or later!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Ahhh maybe that happened! Thanks for that info hun...will let you know how it goes later  

Well I'm hoping the witch doesn't show up early then lol. Sorry, so many peeps on here...what date will you roughly be starting DR or are you just doing stimms?? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

No need to apologise - if people don't have it in their signatures (like me) I am also rubbish at remembering! AF is due June 10th (if it comes 28 days after my withdrawal bleed). I am doing long protocol again & my clinic start dr on day 21, so that should be July 1st. However, that is dependent on whether or not my recipient is synced to me. Fingers crossed! The clinic did say they would sync her to me this time, but I don't mind if it's the other way around at all. I get back from Majorca on June 27th, so will be lovely to start only a couple of days later, but August is super busy with me in work, so I don't want to be stressed during it all. What will be, will be I suppose!

Fingers crossed that is the secret to pain free jabbing! I took it off the Great Ormond Street Hospital website, so pretty sure it must work. Here's hoping 

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

We all seem to be off on holiday this month lol. Where abouts in Majorca are you going? Plus it's a nice break before treatment starts eh. 

Well if that advice doesn't work, I'm going to get some Emla numbing cream tomorrow haha. Doesn't help that my oh is 6ft 2 and 15 stone of muscle with hands like shovels so He's not got the most delicate touch around...his idea of tickle pressure hurts hahaha xxx


----------



## bethannora

Ha ha. MY DP did my jabs too - but she's a tiny size 6 & a vet, so more than used to injecting things (albeit animals)! I have heard wonders about the emla cream!

We are going to Puerto d'Alcudia. Can't wait! We have been countless times before - we try to go 2 times a year. It's cheap & cheerful, but very relaxing. Just what we need!

Where are you going?

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Lucky you having a pro in the house at giving you jabs...as long as she wasn't grabbing you by the scruff of your neck to do it hahahaha

I love alcudia, I used to work as a holiday rep over there. Majorca is my fab place. We are going just over the pond to Menorca 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Today's jab went better than last night thank God. Thanks for the advice Bethan  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo - well done! When are you off to menorca? I've never been there but bet it's lovely!

Haha - no scruffing of the neck luckily! 

B x


----------



## bevvy82

Haha that's good to hear lol. 

I'm going next Wednesday so I'm on the official countdown and on holiday mode now haha. Although my idea of holiday mode is packing and re packing suitcases 5 times...I'm well OCD about it lol.


----------



## bethannora

Haha! I packed my suitcase a couple of weeks ago & we don't go for another 2 weeks! I'm OCD about lists & being prepared! Nothing stranger than folk....

Ooohhh do you have to get special permission to take your needles etc on the plane? Or are they ok about it? Perfect timing for you to have a holiday. Good planning skills!

How's everyone else? 

Rags are you ok about your scan tomorrow?

Wales- how did it go today? I have been thinking about you x

Pollita- not long to go for you! Bet you're excited to get going again?

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all! 

I must say I'm very jealous of all this holiday talk. We decided not to book anything this year in case of clashing with dates and I regret it soooooo much!! 

Went to the clinic this morning and cyst is still there, however it's considerably smaller so looking good. Still a little fluid there too which was slightly concerning. I've been given northisterone but had to wait for the nurse to check with consultant before starting it. She was supposed to call back today but not heard anything from her. Hopefully I'll hear tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww no, can you try and get a late deal?? I defo need a break away. Got
My letter from the clinic today to take my meds on the plane so that's all sorted. 

Glad your cyst is smaller hun that's good news  hopefully the nurse will have some good news for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Murray87

Hi girls 

There's me saying I'll post regularly and haven't!!! Well I've been reading every night. Just want to post some positivity to Rags.

I'm also sharing, I was told at my d7 scan I had poor response in one ovary and not many follies in the other and even spoke about cancelling. My meds were upped, and on Friday the difference was amazing. I had my trigger shot Monday night and EC this morning, they got 13 eggs  

Please don't give up hope I was devastated when I was told about cancelling or having to give them all to my recipient. Currently in the bath with a swollen sore tummy. 

Xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Murray- wow congrats on ec & 13 eggs. That's amazing! Hope the sore tummy eases.

Wales- so glad it's smaller. Go you! Fingers crossed you can start the norethisterone tomorrow and af will come soon! I agree with Bevvy- treat yourself to a last minute holiday 

Bevvy- fab they have given you a letter! Won't be long until you're sunbathing on a beach in menorca!  

Giraffe- how's the 2ww going?

Emjay- how's life as a pregnant lady? Do you have a date for your 6/8 week scan?

Fay- in case you're checking, have a fab holiday & good luck for otd on Friday x

B x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Murray- congrats on your EC...good luck for ET - will u have one or two transferred?

My clinic were really good and sent one straight out to me  knowing I'll be doing the jabs abroad makes them a little easier haha

Xxxx


----------



## Murray87

The relaxation of a holiday will definitely help! Is this your first cycle? 

I'm going for 2 embryos put back and they will only give us one blast if they make it that far. 

I shared before and got 8 eggs 4 for me 4 for recip and we both had little boys in August. My recip has 6 this time I have 7 so hoping one of the two stick! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yes hun, first timer so new to everything lol! 

Aww I'm so glad that it worked for you last year. Lots of luck for this time round. Did it work on your 1st sharing attempt? It's always lovey to hear success stories xxx


----------



## rags_83

Thank you so much *Murray87*, I really appreciate your message. CONGRATULATIONS on 13 eggs, that is really wonderful. I am so pleased for you. Make sure you rest up and let us know your news tomorrow 

*bethannora* - Next scan is on Friday morning, I am so nervous but I know it's out of my control. I just have to hope things will have improved.

I am feeling slightly better this evening as I know things could change although if I am honest we really aren't generally very lucky. Just have to wait and see but I refuse to give up get.

All you lovely ladies going on holiday I hope you all have wonderful relaxing breaks.

x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies only a quick one from me as currently sat by the pool in greece 

AF has arrived and its another BFN for me so looks like im out! 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay I'm so, so sorry. Big hugs. At least you have a plan b with being so close to the top of the nhs list. Hope you enjoy your holiday. You definitely deserve a cocktail xx


----------



## pollita

Oh fay I'm so sorry, I was really hoping it had worked for you. Enjoy the most of your holiday xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Hello again all! I really tried to keep up here but work has been off the scale busy so I haven't had time to be here properly - I have been keeping up with all your news though. 

Fay - I'm sorry sweetheart ... urgh it's rubbish.  I hope you have a gorgeous holiday.

emjay - wonderful news - I'm really pleased for you

bevvy - glad to see you have the ball rolling!  

And i'm here with not so good news. Our cycle was cancelled yesterday and our egg recipient was put back on the waiting list for another donor.  DW was not responding to the DR (Buserelin) - she was on it for 19 days and it didn't touch her oestrogen levels.  Clinic are puzzled.  So we're over and out (for now - we're meeting with the Doc tomorrow to see if there is another way/if they'll still accept us as sharers.)

You're all wonderful ladies and I've loved being a part of this thread (even though it's been less so recently.)  Hoping i have reason to join in again in the future.  Hoping to see you all get your BFN's in the mean time.  I'll keep an eye to see x


----------



## bethannora

Sillywrong - I am so so sorry your cycle was cancelled. I really hope you get all your answers tomorrow at your appointment, and you can go again. I will have everything crossed for you. Here's hoping we see you again on here very soon x


----------



## rags_83

*Fay* - I am heartbroken for you. Sending you  and  you can get going again soon.

*SillyWrong* - I am very sorry your cycle was cancelled yesterday. I do hope there is good news when you speak with the doctor.

AFM - I am up and down today but feeling better than yesterday. I am just hoping that luck is on my side and tomorrow's scan will give better news

x


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks everyone - I'm ok, sipping on a cocktail by the sea  

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,
Oh gosh lots of bad news today 

Fay- in so sorry you got a bfn. I  absolutely gutted for you hun. I was so hopeful that you were gonna get a bfp. Hope it hasn't ruined your holiday, sendings massive  

Sillywrong - also so sorry that you Partner has not responded to the DR. How strange is that?! What do you think your next steps will be? 

Rags - good luck for your scam tomorrow hun

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## pollita

Fay2410 said:


> Thanks everyone - I'm ok, sipping on a cocktail by the sea
> 
> Fay xx


Well if there was ever a good way to get over it, it's definitely by cocktails by the sea. Enjoy your holiday lovely x


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

How is everyone today?

My injection went ok last night. I find that it's not the needle going in that hurts so much but more when the meds are going in. Quick question - did anyone suffer much from hot flushes at night time? I'm so bad at the moment and my nipples are really sore (is that normal?!?)

Hope you all have a fab weekend xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Morning all. 

Fay I'm so sorry about your negative. I really had a food feeling for you. 

Bevvy I had terrible flushes at night time. Would wake up in a sweat! I also had pains in my stomach,  and boobs too, I think it's very normal. 

Sillywrong - I'm sorry that DW didn't respond to Buserelin,  I didn't respond exactly how they hoped and they're changing my meds this time around so hopefully they can do something similar for you. 

AFM - still waiting on phonecall from consultant about what they're going to do about my lack of Af. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## rags_83

Good morning ladies, 

Quick update from me. Scan showed there has been some growth, I don't have many but they are growing which is the main thing. It is possible Doctor might increase my dose again, they said they will let me know today after bloods are back.  Estimated EC mid to end next week. 

I just feel with so few growing and issues with sperm the chances of BCP are really quite slim.

x


----------



## bethannora

Rags- good growing. Well done you! As they say, it only takes one. Don't count yourself out yet- you have every chance of a BFP 

Wales- sorry you still haven't heard back. Have you started the norethisterone? Hope you hear back today x

Bevvy- I was a sweaty monster with the hot flushes! It will be worth it!

Pollita- eeeekkkk....not long for you!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - fab news hun! As long as their growing!

Bevvy - I hated DR, found it hard and had lots of sweats and sleepless nights!! It will get better once you start stimming!

Emjay - hope your ok and! When is the first scan hunny?

Bethan - when will you get your dates my beautiful friend?

Wales - glad your cyst has shrunk! Hope you get started soon!

Pollita - how are you? 

Afm - bleeding stopped and started again, clinic just said keep taking the meds and test again on OTD Sunday. I know in my heart it's a BFN and to be honest I did from the start! I'm ok though, I'm sipping on a brandy and port at the moment, apparently it's good for a bad belly! DH and I won a cruise in a quiz night last night haha! 

sending love to you all, at least I've met a lovely bunch of people on this journey!  

Fay xx


----------



## Murray87

Bevy - my first cycle I had no side effects at all but this one I had the sweats especially at night I woke in a sweaty mess!! 

Fay - so sorry to hear  how amazing that you won a cruise though! Incredible!

Silvy - sorry to hear she didn't respond, hopefully another protocol wil work when you are both ready.

Rags - be positive!! They still have time to grow! My last scan to EC was 2 days and they grew even after trigger. I researched and drank loads of water and had a hot water bottle on my belly to help bring more blood to that area to give them nutrients! We have sperm issues too so it's horrible feeling that te eggs may not happen! Just been through exactly the same myself! 

Afm - They called this morning. All 5 developing well I have 1 x 2 cell 1 x 3 cell and the rest are 4 cell, which is all normal. They're all graded in the top 2 grades so they look amazing. She said she will call by 9 tomorrow if I need to go in but if they carry on like this I'll be left til Monday 😍😊 xxx


----------



## pollita

Murray, great news on the embryos! So glad to hear that they are developing well. 

Bethan, quite long for me now - cycle got cancelled so not starting next week after all. Just got to wait to see when I will be starting but probaby another couple of months I guess  

Rags, glad your scan went a little better! Fingers crossed for you hun 

Fay, fab news about the cruise!! Glad you're having a good holiday anyway, you deserve it

Wales, hope AF arrives soon, or they can do something about it! How frustrating.

Bevvy, REALLY glad to hear that the needles aren't too bad  Are you using the EMLA cream at all?


AFM, nothing really. Got to wait until end of next week once my recipient has had her appointment to know what's going on. My AF will be due around June 25th I think so would be late July to start stims at the very earliest right now, with EC in late Aug.


----------



## bevvy82

Glad it's not just me whos a sweaty beast haha.  

Fay- is your bleeding heavy? Or just spotting? Well done winning your cruise lol. Make sure you really enjoy the rest of your hols  

Murray- so glad your embryos are doing well! 

Pollita - nope , no cream. am being a brave girl lol. They are bearable actually.

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - bleeding has stopped but tested again today and it's bfn - so all over for me xx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww I'm so sorry honey    Xxxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all. Sorry I haven't posted much lately, have been struggling a bit with this lingering flu/cold. Ugh, over it.

Fay, so sorry hun. I really thought this cycle was going to give you your BFP. Gutted for you. Hope you can enjoy the rest of your holiday. And your cruise!

Rags, I don't think I ever left a scan thinking "hey this is going really well". Everything about it is stressful. But it sounds like your body is responding now so fingers crossed this week goes well. I remember at the app after my first failed cycle the consultant said "it only takes one". At the time I wanted to punch him in the face. But it is true. And I know you will have the one that counts this time. Is it also male factor for you guys? Are you having IMSI?

Murray, sounds like your embabies are doing brilliantly! Let us know what happens tomorrow. 

Bevvy, doesn't it feel great (aside from the hot flushes and sore nipples) to finally get going! When do you start stimms? 

Sorry to everyone else I haven't mentioned, have lost track a bit!

AFM, still can't believe it's real, our BFP. I guess you never get over the nerves that something will go wrong. Have an early scan booked for the 18th of June, hopefully after that I can get properly excited!

Xxx
mj


----------



## bevvy82

Hey emjay,

Welcome back! Bet you are still on cloud 9 with your bfp!! Counting down the days til your scan in sure! Are you have any symptoms yet?? 

It really does feel great to have started now. Thought it was never going to get started!! Having a lot of sleepless nights since starting DR and today I got a bit emosh after when OH did my jab. Hormones seem to be all over the shop! Lol

I've got my baseline scan on 18th June so hopefully I'll have responded well and be starting stimms then fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay- so sorry it's still a bfn. I was so rooting for you. Amazing about the cruise though! Enjoy the rest of the holiday lovely lady x

Pollita- I'm so sorry, you did say it had been delayed. My memory is shocking. Hope you get back on track soon with some new dates. I will be hopefully doing a July / aug cycle too, cycle buddy! X

Emjay- still so happy for you. Good luck for the early scan! Hope the flu goes soon x

Bevvy- poor you & the continued night sweats. Have you got a fan? I had one on my bedside table during dr, it really did work x

Murray- how are you feeling? Was it et today, or are they holding out for Monday? Good luck though, will have everything crossed x

Wales- did you hear from the clinic re your af? Hope you're ok x

Rags- did they up your dose? Good luck for your scan Monday. I'm sure your follies will be lovely & just the right size x

Silly wrong- hope you're ok. Have been thinking about you x

Afm- hoping to get dates next week. Was supposed to get them Friday but think my clinic are super busy. Can't wait to get them though....eeeek! 

Have a fab weekend all xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Beth hun , I don't have a fan...I'm holding out til Wednesday when I can crank on the air con on holiday haha. 

Fingers crossed you get your dates next week. Maybe give the clinic a call if you don't hear xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Bet you can't wait! The air con will be a dream  2 weeks until I go away & I'm definitely on countdown!

The clinic emailed me Friday so say I will hopefully get dates Monday. They're really good at keeping in contact. I just can't wait! I'm so impatient!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

That's good  how exciting!!!

I am soooo impatient too, I harassed and hounded my clinic constantly haha xxx


----------



## Murray87

Polita - that's not long to go! And once those injections start time flies!! X

Fay - so sorry Hun  try and enjoy the rest of your break x

Emjay - that's super exciting!!! Less than 2w to go!! Good luck for 18th! 

Bevvy - any side effects from DRing for you apart from the sweats? Is super exciting getting stabbed when you know what it's for lol. Also 18th for you I bet it's going to be a lucky day for a few of us x

Beth- hopefully won't be long until they call! Time goes sooooooo slow waiting for a call!! 

Afm - the embryologist called & said all 5 are now grade 1 with 8 cells. So I'm going to blast on Monday. I'm so excited but scared as my last cycle was 2 x day3 embryos with glue and now they want to use 1 x blast. I was hoping for 2  we have glue again and I had a scratch which I never had before so hoping it works. Awaiting my call tomorrow to give a time to go in Monday xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Murray- big congrats on having such good embies!!! Fingers crossed for you for Monday hun xx

Well I'm not sleeping great, hot sweats, sore boobs and feeling a bit emosh like I want to cry so bit of a mess but I'm ploughing though and OH is being great. 

Yep hopefully 18th will show a good response and I can be on the final straight and then I never want to see another needle in my life haha. 

Maybe as you have such good quality ones, they will only transfer 1 but hear a lot of ladies push for two at transfer time xxxx


----------



## Murray87

Hi bevvy

They called this morning and asked if I wabted 1 or 2 I said 2, but DH does not want twins and I'm gutted  know it's selfish and it might not even work with either but having 2 back gave me my son and I want the same again, and tbh twins would be my dream!!!


----------



## bevvy82

Aww hun that's a shame that your DH is against you having 2 put back in  is there defo no way you can change his mind ?? Xxx


----------



## Murray87

No he doesn't want any more kids after this if it works which is one huge reason I want twinnies  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Does anyone know how long it will be before I can cycle again as an egg sharer? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Hey fay! I'm pretty sure you have to wait for your withdrawal bleed & them phone on day 1 of your next period. Have you got an appt booked in with Amanda? She will tell you for sure. Obviously that is dependent on whether or not your recipient stays with you. If not, I guess you have to wait to be matched again. But you were quite quick getting matched last time. Maybe see if they can start offering out your profile again ASAP? Hopefully someone will be able to give you a more definitive answer. Hope you're having a good time in Greece  big hugs x

Murray- so sorry you're both not in agreement. It's such a tough decision at the best of times! We're having just one put back, but think we're in a minority! I'm a twin & there's twins in every generation of my family, so might end up with 2 anyway! 

Bevvy- so glad OH is being great! Makes the world of difference when they're super supportive. Bless! Hope you got a nice base tan in the sun this weekend, before you jet off on weds!

B xxx


----------



## Murray87

Fay my clinics both said a natural bleed after a cycle but not sure who you are with. Xx 

Bethan it's hard as I know two can still fail so that's a big factor xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Good evening ladies/ gents, 

My name is Stacey. Would you mind if I joined you? 

I am about to embark on our last and final cycle of icsi with additional egg sharing. 

My husband and I did an egg share cycle back in March which sadly didn't go to plan at all. We have now changed clinics, changed attitudes and changed many aspects of our lifestyles to improve our chances. 

We have one beautiful little boy born by icsi in 2012, and are now waiting for a sibling for him. We love the idea of giving another couple/person the gift of a child and really hope this cycle will be much better than the last. We have agreed that this will be our last cycle regardless of the outcome. 

I'm a little bit nervous about this cycle as its all completely new clinic and protocol and drugs, so it's almost like our first time. 

I look forward to getting to know you all. 
Love Stacey x


----------



## Wales81

Hi Fay, I think you will have a follow up with Amanda so she will tell you everything, but from what I've read the norm is one natural bleed. Are you hoping to share again? 

Bevvy, hope your coping with DR ok? Great that OH is so supportive, it makes all the difference.

Murray, I'm in the same boat as you. I really want 2 transferred but DH is insistent on 1. I'm hoping to change his mind when (and if) we get to that stage. 

Welcome Mrs E, this is a very busy thread but the girls on here are lovely!

afm Still waiting on clinic! Tried ringing Friday and Sat  and both times I asked for the nurse to call me back, but no phone-call. I really feel like AF is imminent though so  don't particularly want to start the northisterone anyway.

DS started asking questions today which has made me think he may have caught on to what's going on. I haven't exactly been careful about where I store letters etc.  I've had some conversations with him before about why we've never tried for a brother or sister but nothing too intense. I haven't told him about the IVF as I still think he's too young to understand and be able to deal with it. DH thinks I'm not giving him enough credit. It's a tough one! 

xx


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear that Murray...men eh!! Am keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow  

Stacey - welcome to the thread hun! Good luck on your journey..do you have dates yet? Sorry to hear your last cycle didn't work out  what clinic are you with now?

Fay- how you doing hun? Still enjoying your hols I hope.  On the countdown now! I don't know the answer to your question but seems likepst people start another cycle a month or two later ?? 

Beth - yeah I am very lucky with OH  we had a family bbq today which was lovely and managed to get a little bit of colour ... I'm so pasty from winter I need all the help I can get haha. How are you?

Wales- I am hating these jabs. No matter how hard I try, They don't get easier. I'm just thinking about the end goal! Kids do take in a lot more than we think. My 3 year old was asking when he can have a baby  brother and I said mummy is trying but it's a bit hard. So he said its ok mummy I'll have a baby for you, it's in my tummy now. Haha bless him. Hopefully you get some news tomorrow

Xxx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Thank you for the welcome ladies. 

Bevvy- no dates as of yet. I've got screening bloods being done next Monday. I'm with Herts and Essex fertility centre. 

Xxx


----------



## Murray87

Hi mrs E! Where were you for your last clinic? I'm also at Herts and Essex for this cycle having transfer tomorrow and sharing. They have been an improvement of about a million percent compared to my other clinic!! 

What have they planned for your protocol? We are also sharing with ICSI. Xx

Wales - I hope we both get our way lol mines looking unlikely I have 12 hours to go I doubt any views will change! Your son may understand it all. Our oldest is nearly 12 but we haven't told anyone this is all secret and so was the last cycle with the baby. He understands a lot though xx 

Bevvvy - your son sounds soooooooo adorable!! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Murray  - I'm biased but he totally is lol. He's got such an old soul on him. He missed the terrible twos but is making up for it now with the cheekiness but he's so funny with it I struggle to keep a straight face sometimes lol. 

Stacey - hopefully your clinic will move fast for you so you don't wait to long for matches etc 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey Murray, so lovely to hear from another Herts and Essex-er, 
We were with Bourne hall cambridge, I love Bourne but we've had 3 cycles with them and they have a 6 months waiting period after any cycle. I felt a new class nice with different drugs would be the change we needed. 

Aawwwww good luck for your transfer!


----------



## Murray87

Six month wait! Oh my! Are they so good they have a waiting list or is that standard? I didn't even look into that company. We went with CARE in Nottingham (long journey!!!) before. Herts is about half the price and every correspondence from talking to the egg donation team to the scans and doctors have been amazing. I had issues with my follies not growing enough so they were confident and upped the drugs and all was fine. I used to call constantly and annoy them so I took maltesers in for Zoe haha! Xx 

Bevvvy that's soooo adorable. I have an 11y old who Ibe been mum to since he was 7, the baby is 10m old so the toddler thing is all new to me. I'm excited but I dnot want him to grow up lol xx


----------



## bevvy82

Stacey - I'm with bourn hall at the mo and this is my first cycle. I'm with Dr Verwood. 

Murray - cherish it as they do grow up soooo fast. Sad as it is, I felt Id lost my bubba when he gave up his dummy at Christmas and told me he was all grown up now. I was like nooooooo, stay little for a bit longer haha.


----------



## Fay2410

Morning everyone! Sorry for my lack of personals, the wifi away isn't the best, will have a good read and a catch up with you all when I get back Wednesday

Welcome MrsE

Wales - my little one has a good idea what's going on and he's only 11, hes a very clever 11 year old though! 

Bevvy & Bethan - not long for your hols now

Afm - I am totally amazed by how I am coping with my BFN...I'm hoping to have my follow up Saturday, just waiting for clinic to confirm if they have a free slot for me. I've asked the clinic if my recipient had a BFP, I really hope she did as without her I wouldn't have even got the chance. Would make me feel a lot better knowing one of us has had success from the cycle. Im going to have the endo scratch  this time around, have also had some advice about trying different drugs after transfer to help with implantation so this time around im going to do everything into power to make it work. I am also going to take the 2ww off from work, I went straight back after transfer, driving 100 miles a day to get to and from work and then up the stables feeding my horse, lifting things I shouldn't have. 
We're heading off on our cruise this mornjng to turtle island and hopefully see some swimming in te wild!! Have convinced DH to come horse riding with me tomorrow on the beach  

Will catch up with you all properly on Wednesday
Lots of love 

Fay xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - so glad you're coping well. really hope you hear back form the clinic asap - keep us informed. Have an amazing time with the turtles & horse riding tomorrow. Sounds amazing x

Mrs E - welcome & good luck for your next go x

Bevvy - your DS sounds like such a  cutie!

Wales - sound like you have a lovely DS too, and very wise. Bless x

Murray - good luck for today! How did it go? Hope you're feeling OK. You're officially pupo - huge congratulations x

Rags - how did they scan go today?

B x


----------



## Murray87

Fay that sounds amazing! Glad you are putting a positive spin on everything too  

Beth - thank you!! 

Well I went along today and the embryologist said they developed nicely AA grade he had 2 ready in the glue but needed my partners consent for both, he refuses 2 as doesn't want twins, so I had one put back. It was a lovely blast and have a nice photo of it! We went out for lunch with the baby after then I just had 3h sleep (he's been away working since wed so me working daily and both kids & night feeds still etc I've been knackered!) so going to have a bath now and take it easy tonight. 

I'm so excited to be PUPO but terrified!! OTD is only 9 days away.. Trying to stay positive! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Murray - congrats on being pupo!!! Sending you lots of  

How's everyone else? 

AFM - I'm officially 'almost' packed for my hols on weds so I'm very excited  bit peeved as my DS went to his dads at the weekend. His dad provides nothing for him so I sent him with his cap Incase it was sunny. So he sends him back yesterday without it and I tell him to bring it back before weds as DS needs it for his hols so he doesn't burn his head. His deadbeat dad tells me that he's too busy to bring it back and that I can buy a new one. Grrrr rant over sorry ladies!! Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies. Hope youre all well. Off on my holibobs in the morning so will catch up when I can xxx


----------



## Giraffe83

I am sorry I have not been on here for a while.  Unfortunately I'm in hospital with OHSS. I was admitted on Saturday with severe abdominal swelling. I look like I'm nine months pregnant! I feel dreadful but know I'm in safe hands. 

Fay, I'm sorry you had a BFN but so pleased you are going away with your hubbie. This is my first IVF egg share cycle and I had not anticipated how emotional the process would be.

I was sobbing in hospital todAy when my DH came in because I haven't slept or eaten for days and am gaining 5lb a day in weight. I couldn't stop being sick and a lovely nurse asked if I wanted her to do the pregnancy test. It wasn't how I had envisioned it at all.  I have a catheter in so they extracted some wee and disappeared. I think she was more nervous than me! It was a BFP!! I then cried a ŵhole lot more as did my DH and the nurses! 

I can't wait to find out if my recipient was also successful today.  Fingers crossed.

So, has anyone else been hospitalised with OHSS? How long did you stay in? What treatments did you have? 

Murray87, congratulations on your top class embie! Sending you positive vibes.

Xxx

Xxxx


----------



## emjay02

Enjoy Bevvy!

Xx


----------



## emjay02

Oh Giraffe, how terrible that you've had to go through all of this! Big congrats on your BFP, makes this tough, emotional journey all worth while. Are you feeling any better, physically? How much longer do they think you will have to stay in? Good luck with your recovery, and the next 8 months! 

Mj


----------



## Fay2410

Giraffe - co grata on the BFP 

Emjay - how are you feeling hun?

Bevvy - have a lovely holiday 

Afm - have just packed and we're ready to come home  feeling a little sad that the reality of my BFN seems more real now I'll be home soon  

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Giraffe - huge congratulations on the BFP  Hope you feel better soon and can go home x

Bevvy - hope you have a wonderful holiday!

Fay - hope you have had a lovely holiday. Did you manage to get an appointment on saturday with Amanda?

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Afternoon all. 

Giraffe congrats on your bfp hun. Hope you feel better soon.  

Bevvy - have a lovely holiday! 

Fay - hope you can get an appointment with Amanda quickly. 

Bethan - Has Af arrived yet? 

AFM - still no Af and still no word from clinic so it's still a waiting game. Im getting a bit peed off now but don't want to be a nuisance as I know my clinic are super busy. I have the northisterone but have been told not to take it until I speak to my nurse. I'm feeling very fed up with it all! 

Sorry for the moan xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - so sorry you're so fed up. I'm sure they wouldn't mind if you phoned? Normally if you email Amanda she is so amazing at getting back. I know what you mean though - I always really struggle with not wanting to pester them! I honestly don't think this is pestering them at all though. I really do think you should drop them a line.

AF hasn't arrived yet, but it is only due today and am expecting it to be late!

B xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hey ladies, I'm back  

Sorry for going AWOL, I lost a family member and I didn't have any fertility news anyhow. I still haven't been matched but hopefully I should get dates for doing a freeze cycle rather than a standard egg share soon.

I haven't read through everything from the last few months (90ish pages!) but I see that there has been both good and bad news for some of you lovely ladies - sending lots of love to you all.

Take care xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - holiday was lovely thank you, just what I needed. Had a terrible flight back, all the passengers including DH and I were hysterical when we hit severe turbulence. It was awful and really has put us off flying. The plane was thrown everywhere, honestly thought it wouldn't get us home safe! One passenger even kissed the ground at Bristol airport! I have an appointment at 2.30 on Saturday with Amanda so looking forward to hearing what Magic she has up her sleeve! 

Wales - so sorry your AF still hasn't arrived, I know how your feeling and it's very frustrating! Give the clinic a call im sure they won't mind at all.

Madame g - so sorry to hear of your loss, how awful.. 

Emjay - when is your scan hun?

Giraffe - congrats on your BFP! 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Welcome back Fay! Oh my goodness - your flight sounds horrendous! Poor you. So glad you got your appointment for this Saturday. I am sure Amanda will have all the answers for you. Good luck lovely x

MadameG - so sorry for your loss. And sorry you still haven't been matched. How long have you been waiting for now? It took me 3 months with my clinic x

B x


----------



## mle83

Fay I am gutted it didn't work for you this time and hope they can tweak things for your next cycle.

MadameG I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you get matched soon, its frustrating the waiting. I waited about 4 months on my second cycle to be matched. 

Giraffe on my first cycle I developed OHSS. Was in critical care for 5 nights and discharged myself once I was transferred to a ward. I was treated with Human albumin, drip for dehydration, anti sickness meds and painkillers. It really wasn't pleasant so I hope you feel better soon! 

Good luck to you all waiting to start xx


----------



## rags_83

Hello lovely ladies,

I am so behind on everyone's news so firstly apologies for that. Work has been a nightmare the last couple of weeks, short staffed, trying to finish up for a weeks leave and moving offices meant I have been working very long hours.

*Fay* - How are you hun? Sorry you had a terrible journey home from holiday.

*Emjay *- How are you feeling? Well I hope.

*Giraffe83* - Sorry you are feeling poorly but huge congrats on your BFP, what lovely news.

*Wales81* - AF can be such a pain and so frustrating. 

*MadameG * - Sorry for your loss . I had issues getting matched so I feel your pain.

*bethannora* - Any sign of AF?

AFM - I had EC this morning. They managed to retrive just 4 eggs. I knew from the scans leading up to EC that I was looking at low numbers so although im not surprised I am dissapointed as it's even less that my first cycle which I didn't expect to happen. I have no idea of egg quality and was just told to wait for the call tomorrow. Fingers crossed 

If the eggs weren't good enough quality for IMSI do you think they would call today to let us know it's the end of the road or still leave it until tomorrow?

I know it's not all over for us yet but to be honest I don't feel like our chances aren't that good. I struggled to respond well to stimms this time so I wonder if the eggs won't be quite right.

Thanks to all you ladies for being so supportive, I would be lost without you all

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - sorry to hear you are disappointed but your not out yet not by a long way!! I only had 7 eggs so only an extra 3! Plus it only takes 1! Keep positive as no news is good news. I'm sure they would have told you by now if the egg maturity / quality wasn't good enough for imsi....I'll keep everything crossed for you hunny!!!   Xxxxx I am ok, still gutted it didn't work but not giving up yet! I have my follow up appointment Saturday - hopefully they an reassure me that it was just bad luck! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Just wrote a long reply & it's disappeared...how annoying!

rags - congratulations on getting to ec! I know you're disappointed, but it really does only take one  Good luck for your call tomorrow, I will have everything crossed for you x

No af for me! It was due yesterday, but typically it's late!

B x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hello

Not sure if you remember me? I see a few familiar names. My last cycle had been cancelled due to my weight going over the BMI whilst on the pill...well I have got it back down I emailed clinic on Friday and they had matched me by Wed. So I am ready to start again next month  a bit worried as they want me back on the pill when af is due on the 23rd of this month and that always causes my weight to go up but I am being super strict so fingers crossed I make it this time!!


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - of course I remember you! Fantastic news!!! Well done you   Also congrats on getting matched so quickly! Xxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Fay, what a terrible way to end your holiday. As if flying isn't unpleasant enough! I'm so glad you got a follow up appointment so soon, hopefully they will give you a good idea of when you can get going again. I had to wait until I had a normal period before starting again. Good luck, let us know what they say. Xx

Rags, I know how disappointing that is but don't lose hope. I only had 4 mature eggs to work with and felt that we had no chance. How are you feeling after EC? Hope you are taking a few days off to recover. Thinking of you and praying that tomorrow brings wonderful news.

Miraclebaby, welcome back! Good luck for this round, sounds like it is going to move quickly!

Bethannora, get those white trousers out! 

AFM not much to report. Feel fine but exhausted, probably due to overwork and sleep deprivation more than anything else. Scan is next Thurs the 18th. Super-nervous about it. Just praying everything will be perfect. While DH is probably praying it's not twins! 

Love to you all
Mj


----------



## bethannora

Emjay - your white trouser comment just really made me laugh! It's so true! Good luck for your first scan - so exciting! Get some rest this weekend, you deserve it x

Miraclebaby - wow, congratulations on the weigh loss. That's amazing! And super fast matching too - you're obviously in high demand!

B xxx


----------



## rags_83

Miraclebaby2015 - welcome back and congratulations on the weight loss & getting matched so quickly.

AFM - I didn't have a good nights sleep, quite bloated and uncomfortable & not much better today so having a chill out. Still no word from the clinic,  I feel sick with nerves. 

x


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - Aw bless you hun, I remember waiting on that call, I was on pins! Why don't you give them a call?  xx


----------



## rags_83

Grade 1 sperm, zero fertilisation. Heartbroken.


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - Hun I am so sorry, sending big hugs to you and DH   xxx


----------



## bethannora

Rags - I am so sorry. I know there are no magic words to make you feel any better. Rest up this weekend xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies im back..............think I left you all at pg 86 or something like that

minor update for us, brum are still refusing to send my notes unless i do a freedom of information request, so coventry have just decided to repeat all the tests most of which are out of date anyway so needed doing again, we have our SA done on the 17th June and all the bloods then we are going to book in for a freeze to be done and we should then be well on our way. Although they are cutting it fine because im 32 on the 20th  

Hope you are all doing well, welcome to the newbies and welcome back to those who are trying again. Sorry Ive not had time to read through the last 100 pages but hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## emjay02

Oh Rags, I am so gutted for you. It's just not fair. Big hug. Xx


----------



## Karmas

OMG huge congrats Emjay just seen you got a BFP x


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome back Karmas!! Good luck on the 17th!! My cycle ended in a BFN, have my follow up appointment tomorrow though 

xx


----------



## Karmas

Aw Fay im so sorry hun (hugs) 
You have all been in my thoughts its just been so difficult here emotionally, financially and physically. Ive tried to forget about the IVF its been such a long hard road and we still are no where near the end it just seems to get further away every day. Now things are moving again im still worried they will come up with some delay or another or will now not accept me because im so close to the cut off age  
Hope you appointment goes well tomorrow have you decided if your going to try again?


----------



## bethannora

HI all

Fay - how did your appt go today? Hope you have a new plan 

Wales - how did your appt go yesterday? Hope the cyst has gone & you can get started!

Emjay- good luck for thurs

Rags - sending big hugs x 

Karmas - really hope you get started soon. All the waiting is so, so hard.

Bevvy - hope you're having a fab holiday & enjoying the aircon!!

Miraclebaby - not long to go for you. When will you start dr? We could be cycle buddies!

AFM - my period arrived today. Woohoo! The clinic called me back and told me to start the bcp tonight as they aren't seeing my recipient until Tuesday, so don't know where she is in her cycle. My nurse told me I could still start dr on day 21, it just depends. I don't mind either way to be honest, just happy to be starting again. Hopefully  will get my dates Tuesday too - always makes it so much nicer when you have dates. Eeeeekkkk! B x


----------



## Murray87

Hi girls just a quick pop in to say I'm 5dp5dt and just got a BFP this evening after a bfn this morning! I'm made up!! Xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hhhhhey ladies 
Wow it's been busy! 

Hope everyone is well? 


And Murray- YYYYYAAAAAY HUGE Congratulations


----------



## bevvy82

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well.  I'm enjoying my holidays. Except we went on a boat trip and for the first time ever I got sea sickness and spent the way back puking and going a rather fetching shade of green!! Lovely :-/ 

Rags- I'm so sorry to hear your news.  

Fay- glad you enjoyed your hols. How did you get in at your follow up today? 

Murray- massive congratulations hun. Soooooo pleased for you  

Karmas - welcome back. Hoping your journey gets moving soon hun. 

Beth- glad AF showed up and that you are on your way!

AFM- no news really. Still DR. Stomach is starting to bruise now though  sorry for tmi but I finished my pill and started getting bad stomach pains on thurs. Fri morning I passed quite a big blood clot and have only really had spotting since...is this normal??
Xxx?


----------



## bethannora

Murray - woohoo! That's amazing. Huge congratulations x

Bevvy- I was the same. Heavy first day & then just spotting for a couple of days x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Beth. I was in so much pain as I have had a cervical stitch so my cervix cant contract so the blood clot took about 10 hours to get through. I was crying in pain all night :-/ massive relief when it came out and I knew what was causing the pain! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks ladies   xx

Rags - that is absolutely rubbish, sending lots of love   Xx

Karmas - I hope you get going soon, I've been waiting to egg share and kept having it put back for one reason or another since 2012...the waiting is soon frustrating! 

Murray - congrats!!! 

Fay - hope today went well...

Emjay - congrats on the bfp and good luck for the scan xx

Miraclebaby - well done on the weightloss and it looks like you are speeding onwards!


Afm, I wasn't matched so now I get to go through treatment and they will just freeze half the eggs - woop woop! I'm so excited! Treatment planning at the end of the month with a plan to start on my next cycle in mid July!!


----------



## bevvy82

MadameG sorry you hadn't got matched but fab news that they will still let you have treatment and freeze half your eggs instead. Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Thanks ladies, 

Bethanora - not sure on dates yet I have to start BCP when my period starts which should be 23rd of this month, and nurses are to contact me this week with a schedual. Hoping I don't start down reg till middle of July that way I am off work for 3weeks from the 23rd of July due to School summer hols with the kids which will really help around appointments and keeping things secret from work


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Emjay - congrats on your BFP  

Fay - So So sorry it was a BFN for you glad you had a great holiday to relax during that period, will you cycle again soon?


----------



## bethannora

Bevy - poor you. Sounds awful :-( hopefully you will just continue to have light spotting. Enjoy the rest if your holiday 

Miraclebaby- hope your dates work out for you. Will be perfect if it does!

MadameG- how exciting that you can start! Good luck 

Leni - welcome! We are also a same sex couple, egg sharing & using donor sperm. If you have any questions, I will try my best to answer them for you! 

B x


----------



## MadameG

Welcome Leni  xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi leni and welcome to the group    Good luck on your journey hun. Xx


----------



## Wishings15

I've finally had the all clear from my thyroid test, and was also hoping to join this thread.

My last egg share my AF came a week before my OTD, and am currently looking into getting injectable s instead of gel after EC, Anyone had any experiences? My AF is due on 27th June and doing SP.

How is everyone feeling? Are use planning to take time off work?

x


----------



## Fay2410

Murray - congratulations!!! 

Bethan - so glad AF showed up

Welcome - wishingonastar and Leni

MadameG - great news that you can get started 

Caz - if your reading, just wondering how your doing and if you've had any joy being matched yet?

Rags - thinking of you hun, hope your ok  

Bevvy - sorry your got sea sick, DH is the same. As for the withdrawal bleed you've had, as long as you've had a bleed then your baseline should be all good and ready to start stimms. Sorry it's been painful  

Afm - I didn't make my follow up appointment yesterday as I wasn't very well. I have rearranged for next Saturday. Has anyone heard of serum in Greece to have further tests? I've read a few posts about it but not sure what the tests are for or the costs etc...

Hope everyone else is ok

Fay xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Thanks Fay 

I was looking into going overseas originally, and narrowed it down to a reprofit. But I had to wait on my thyroid to get back to normal for three months, so decided to stay in the UK.

I did read allot of threads and overseas definitely seems like a good option. They seem to ask for allot more in the way of hormonal results than in the UK. The only thing that concerned me with the regulation around there results?

What tests were you thinking of having? 

X


----------



## Fay2410

Wishingonastar - not sure really, I have just emailed them and told them my first round if ivf failed and asked what they Gould suggest. I read one lady on here who had a failed cycle so she contacted serum and sent them blood from AF and after testing it, it came back with a positive for an infection she had so she had antibiotics to clear it up. They also recommended certain drugs and vitamins for her and on her next round she got her BFP.

Fay xx


----------



## Wishings15

Great, if you let me know how you get on?.
Sounds like they do loads of immune testing overseas and treat you with steroids too x


----------



## Karmas

Thanks for the WBs ladies 
Glad to finally be moving forwards a little, hoping now that the hubby can go back on his meds when we see his specialist in July, if the freeze has been done by then, hopefully they will do it after getting the SA back after Weds.

Welcome Leni  

Congrats on your BFP Murry  

Oh Bevvy, the last time I was badly sea sick I was pregnant, it was before Id even known too. 

MadamG, We have been TTC for over 8yrs now, its been one thing after the other after the other, I doubt we will even get there sometimes if im honest and that is so hard to deal with. Going to start back on the vitamins next week took a break from them as didnt see the point (silly I know) but they were getting so so expensive for both of us and we wernt having any treatments. 

In the time we have waited for treatment 5 of our friends or family have fallen pg and given birth  

Hope all you others are doing well x


----------



## Fay2410

Hello everyone!! How are you all today?

I have been in contact with Serum in Greece and apparently they run in depth test for hidden C and all sorts of bacterial infections that can cause a hostile womb causing an embryo to fail implantation!!  They have highly recommended I have the tests as I have has so many ectopics and the fact that neither of my top grade blasts took does sound odd!! ... Anyway I think it's 170 euros for the tests, you have to send them a blood sample from your menstrual cycle (yuck I know, but I'll try anything!!) If the tests come back positive they then send you and DP/DH a prescription of antibiotics to take for 30 days to clear up any infections - It may delay me a little further but I am seriously considering waiting for my next round and getting this done first.  

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - that sounds good! When do you have to decide to do it by? Are you gonna have a chat with Amanda first. Even if it's just for peace of mind, it might be a good thing for you to do. Hope you're feeling better too?

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I don't want to delay my treatment but at the same time I don't want to waste another egg share cycle if there is something wrong.  I will discuss with Amanda on Saturday, apparently the UK don't run these tests, they only do swabs which only pick up certain infections.  So I am thinking I could be delayed as far as October!! I'd have to wait until AF shows up which should be around June 5th but god knows when she will turn up after my cycle. So say she arrived end of June, send samples to Athens another week, 8 days for results, 30 days of antibiotics (if there is anything wrong), then I am having the endo scratch, so I am guessing a good 3 months from now. 

I will wait and see what Amanda thinks, I'm just scared of wasting an egg share cycle, I'd rather wait and do all I can to make it work this time

Are you all packed for your hols? Eek!! Mine seems like such a long time ago - thinking of booking another one   

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

I totally understand you don't want to delay. But like you say, you also don't want to waste another egg share in case there is an infection or something that means it won't work. How soon will it be before you are seen on the NHS? Hopefully your AF will turn up much quicker than in 5 weeks time - fingers crossed 

Yep, all packed for holidays. Woohoo! 5 days and counting! Yes, treat yourself to another holiday - you deserve it x


----------



## Harper14

Fay I cannot recommend enough that you do the Greek tests we done them and I really believe that either that or the clexane & steroids got us our bfp either way it was all advice from serum and I believe the reason they get such high success rates is that they treat these infections.

Serum are so compassionate and genuinely want to help they got no money from us except the initial fee for greek tests but continued to prescribe me clexane & steroids as well as loads of advice free of charge which is unheard of with clinics in this country as amazing as my clinic were.

It didn't take us long once we sent the sample off I got prescription for antibiotics and then 30 days later I literally started treatment the following week 

I believe if we didn't treat this we would have not had our baby girl and another Bfn because I was the same perfect blasts but bfn! 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Harper after reading your story, I decided to contact serum - you are my inspiration! I honestly think there's more to my infertility than just losing my tubes! Obviously I know I need my tubes to conceive but I honestly don't think I will cycle again until I get these tests don't in Greece! Where did you get the antibiotics they prescribed you and were they very expensive? 
As for Serum, I emailed them yesterday and they emailed me back within the hour! I've also had more advice from them today, I am very impressed! 

How is baby Freya doing?

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Got my dates for round 2 today. So excited! I start dr 3rd July, baseline scan booked for 21 July & ec booked for the week commencing August 3rd. Only 2 & a half weeks until I start jabbing again - weird how excited I get about stabbing my stomach with a needle!

B xxx


----------



## Karmas

Tell me all about this greek clinic Harper/Fay, think its worth for us to send off for some tests before starting our cycle as I had that infection way up high in my cervix, we were in between moving when I was given my meds and didnt finish the course so would like to see if there is anything else there


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Yay!!! Fab news hun!!! Whoo hoo!! xx

Karmas - They test for hidden infections like hidden C (chlamydia) and other infections that can cause your womb to reject the embryos.  It's common to have ectopics with these kind of infections so honestly think this is why my cycle has just failed!! If you go onto Serum in Greece website you will see it all on there. 

Fay xx


----------



## Karmas

Hidden Chlamydia i'd hope they would have picked up that kind of infection in the egg share screening no?


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - Hidden C is not tested in the UK! They call them the hidden Greek tests as they test for lots of different bacteria's carried in the womb!!
Serum send the blood (from our menstrual cycle) we send to Locus Medicus Lab in Greece to test the fluids for the bacteria's.  Using a swab or normal blood test / urine test wouldn't uncover hidden C or possibly more bacterial infections! I am as shocked as you! To get the tests done they advise you squeeze a few drops of blood a tampon and dilute with half a tea spoon of sterile water.  Send it off in the post and pay via paypal for the test fee and around 8 days later you get your results and prescription if required! I have my follow up Saturday and I am going to ask my consultant about it there! I have found a clinic in London that can do the tests but they charge £500 + £260 consultation fee!!

Fay xx


----------



## Karmas

Wow blimey thats a bit steep isnt it! 
I may hold off until you come back on Saturday as my AF *goes to check* is due at the start of July so have some time yet to organise the tests from the clinic

Im pretty shocked they dont test high up in the uterus or cervix 

I think its pretty bad that a few people in the uk could just be walking around with hidden C and no know a thing about it even after being tested for all sorts of screening


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - I have also read another opinion on it from a British Doctor who had said it's a load of rubbish?? So I don't know what to believe either! I will discuss with my consultant and let you know xxx


----------



## Karmas

Leni, I was concerned about that tbh, They ask about chromosome issues, inheritable illnesses, ages of both parents and any major medical operations and what for erm they also ask if any cousins/uncles/aunts have had major conditions relating to the heart/lungs/brain etc

I was so worried about mine as there is a small history of heart illness but it was all fine in the end.

Fay, Ive not read anything on it tbh hun ive been so preoccupied these last few months im surprised im still not back on caffeine! Thats the only thing ive managed to stick too  I mean who the hell moves house twice in 2 freaking weeks! Im still not settled back in to the old house yet


----------



## pollita

Oops, I've been MIA and it's going to take a while to catch up! Hope everyone's ok, will do personals when I can  

I've had my drugs, needles and dates this morning so I'm ready to go! AF due next week, start DR in about 4 weeks and then EC around mid August. Much more excited now but still scared (was sick with nerves, literally, before my appointment this morning and I was only going for bloods!)


----------



## Harper14

hi all sorry for the delayed reply.

I totally agree that there is a difference of opinions on these tests and also many doctors in this country don't agree with them however i done so much research and they way i saw it is for a small cost and 30 days treatment which will do no harm it was worth a try but when you think about it logically i do believe in the hidden infections and my consultant did admit that the tests in this country don't test high enough and there could still be an infection - the way i saw it was i fell pregnant first time not a problem so clearly no problem with my eggs and husband sperm and then never had one bfp since, and the theory is you could be getting pregnant but then body is rejecting the embryo straight away due to the hostile environment which also makes sense as to why i had perfect blasts and also BFN.

when i spoke to my clinic about this they were rather dismissive but we still went ahead and treated the infection but one thing which really surprised me was how pro clexane and prednisone the clinic were but said their protocol was not to prescribe until 3 failed cycles.......why would you wait if you believed that had a chance at working but serum were amazing and wrote me a prescription for this, which i then had to get from a pharmacy that would accept a foreign prescription which was easier said that done but i found it from memory the steriods were relatively cheap but the clexane was a little more expensive, i think in total for me to take steroids and clexane until 12th week of pregnancy it was 800 but a drop in the ocean compared to treatment and obviously you only pay that if you get BFP and once you get BFP you are happy to pay anything!

Serum have a fantastic success rate but more importantly the way the deal with you is so personal and very informative especially as i was not a patient so its no wonder so many travel to greece to be treated by them, if our last cycle failed then we would have gone there due to how amazing they were. 

I understand that everyone has a different opinion on this and i can only speak for myself when i say that without treating hidden C and taking serum advice I would not have fallen pregnant with freya.

I was just looking back at my posts last year and its amazing that we even got here, after my first failed cycle i swore i would never do it again and i genuinely believed it would never work but i am proof along with hundreds of other woman on this forum that against all odds you can achieve your dream and without this website it would also not be possible 

what a journey it is but its worth every worry/tear/anxiety/cost

xx


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> Got my dates for round 2 today. So excited! I start dr 3rd July, baseline scan booked for 21 July & ec booked for the week commencing August 3rd. Only 2 & a half weeks until I start jabbing again - weird how excited I get about stabbing my stomach with a needle!
> 
> B xxx


Ah so pleased for you! I'm a week later than you so we can be cycle buddies after all  Fab news, Bethan xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi everyone,
Usually just lurking, but wanted to agree that this three cycle rule seems stupid. Why put someone through three horrible treatments before you change something? Clinics like Serum and ARGC show that checking these things straight away or after one failed cycle improves success rates beyond recognition.

I have the feeling that the traditional IVF treatment only caters for certain straightforward cases where it's literally about bringing sperm and egg together, which seem to be ca 40% or so, and leaves a lot of people who have issues with stimulation and implantation cycling for more cycles than necessary.

I guess this isn't stuff specific egg-sharing but a general rant about why success rates are still at 35% for young women, decades after IVF went mainstream and a rant about how it is possible that some clinics achieve Twice as many pregnancies. Why is it acceptable that some clinics take private and NHS money in large chunks and deliver less than the best service?

Rant over.


----------



## Karmas

Oh dont get me started on the clinics themselves ive had an awful time at Birmingham, put it this way I failed to turn up to my last appointments in Aug '14 and they STILL havent got in touch! They have no idea we decided to go to Coventry at all.

Harper - Do you mean prednisone the steroid? My husband takes that for an autoimmune condition. How much were the drugs in total from the greek prescription? 


I dont think I have 'time' to go through 3 cycles tbh im 32 in a week and by the looks of things wont get properly started on this round (if they are still willing to accept me until like Aug then if that fails the next they wouldnt accept me for as Id be over their limit so would have to change clinics again to Borne Hall and try there it all seems like one great big mess :/ ARGH


----------



## Harper14

bluebell i completely agree why should you have 3 failed cycles before they treat you with different more "effective" meds, without being cynical its the money making industry that i believe is possibly the reason why. Hence why with serum i was so impressed, we were not their patients nor giving them any money but they gave the most helpful advice and always responded within a few hours yet our own clinic some times didn't even respond for a few days. 

I also agree about the traditional IVF I knew we didn't have a problem with eggs or sperm as we conceived our first child with no problems and have had no medical issues since then so for me their had to be a reason as to why i was not falling pregnant and then after getting perfect blasts and to not fall pregnant on that round it pointed to implantation which backs up the theory that it was a hostile environment.

karma what is the age limit at your clinic? and yes prednisolone is steroid i had to take one of them a day and one injection of clexane 

I have just looked at my notes and this is what we done incase it helps anyone

Both me and dh took 30 days of antibiotics (for hidden c) just before cycle (i actually finished these 3 days before - cutting it fine)
I started steroids first day of stimms (one a day)
Then clexane on day 5 which i continued both until BFP then for 12 weeks so i purchased enough just for stimms which cost around 90 pound 

xx


----------



## Wishings15

Just managed to catch up on the thread,

Thanks for the info. I definitely think if this cycle doesn't work, I will be getting in contact with them and even review the price of treatment there.

On my last cycle, it was with a different type of sperm so am really hoping that it was due to the sperm. Got 8 eggs only 3 fertilised, which were low med and high.

I've got blocked tubes, which has now been clipped. I would have thought if I got anti biotics then, it would have covered everything? Or perhaps its a different thing if its for 30 days.

Am sooo scared of this cycle, am not sure why, just terrified that it doesn't work. Are use taking time off work??


----------



## Karmas

The clinic Im currently with is 32, but they are 'willing' to do my screening bloods tomorrow as Brum have taken the right P*** with my notes so they cant get any of the results. I say willing that was what the EC nurse said was ok she said she cant see any reason why they wouldnt carry on going for this treatment. 
Which means if this fails I cant have another cycle here im hoping it wont obviously but of course there is a chance it wont work. 

I have both blocked tubes but no fluid so they dont 'need' clipping. Thats the only reason we can conceive apparently everything else is fine apart from me having PCOS


----------



## bethannora

Fay - thanks. I really can't wait! I think Amanda will give you an honest opinion about what she thinks of the tests, but you're right in doing your own research too. It just seems that nothing is easy in this journey - so many hurdles & so many questions! Good luck though lovely lady x

Leni - they just asked me verbal questions for my family history. I didn't have to provide any proof. It was also just direct family - so siblings & parents. They asked things like their age (or in my case the age my father died), any inheritable illness like heart disease etc. You have quite a lot of genetic testing before you get started anyway, so I suppose most of their answers come from those. I really worried about the questions too, but I really don't think they're anything to worry about. Good luck 

Karmas - wow, I can't believe you did 2 house moves with no caffeine. You are a brave lady!

Harper - I love hearing success stories like yours 

Pollita - cycle buddy! Woohoo!

Wishingonastar - so sorry you're so scared. Personally I'm not taking a substantial amount of time off work, but I will make sure I work in my office as much as possible & don't travel to meetings etc. I will obviously take ec & et off work, and then just see how I feel the days after those. I'm lucky that I can also work form home, so that might be an option too. 

Bevvy - hope you're having a fab holiday!

Afm - still on bcp. I go to Majorca this Saturday, and return 27 June. Then I start dr just 6 days later on 3 July, so really hoping the time goes super fast for me. I am going to my clinic after work today to pick up all my dr meds. I still don't know what stim I will be on, as I didn't respond too well last time. There is talk of changing me to gonal-f, or maybe just upping my dose of menopur (was on 225 last time). We shall see!

B x


----------



## Karmas

Bethan I did 2 house moves in 2 weeks! with zero caffeine, if i wasnt mental before i certainly am now lol
We moved house then moved back to our old one as we didnt like the new neighbours in the new house. I will NEVER do it again!

Afm - Just been to the clinic for our redo screening tests, I was freaking out as the waiting time was over an hour for the bloods in the OP dept but the guy was really nice when I explained I was needle phobic he went it saw the nurse and got me seen right away, thank god otherwise I might not have stayed if im honest.
Have handed in hubbies SA to be done after we were rushing around all morning trying to get the sample in before the 45min cut off time to only be told we BOTH could have done it in the side room. The andrology nurse on duty literally said to me 'oh you should have just done it here we dont mind partners giving a 'helping hand'  laughed couldnt hold it in lol when I had phoned previously they had said they cant have intercourse on the premises! 
A little frustrating but at least its in now. They said about 2-3 days for bloods they have asked hubby to have CF (cystic fibrosis) testing and Karyotyping anyone know why he would need the testing done Ive already had my CF screening (all clear)  


We previously had all our chromosomes tested


----------



## Wales81

Hi all, just a quick update from me, there's been loads of posts since I've been on last so I'll try and catch up later.  Had a scan appointment Monday. Cyst was still there and nurse seemed to think it was an endometrioma. I was fully expecting a phone call back to say I can't egg share,  but lo and behold they're just going to keep an eye on it and I start Dr 5th of July! EC on 3rd August.  So happy to have dates,  but a bit apprehensive as I've been reading negative things about cycling with endometrioma 's xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales- that's amazing news! We are cycle buddies too, my ec is scheduled for the same day


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies, hope you're all well. 

Just having a proper catch up now I'm back home so will do proper personals later. 

Congrats to everyone getting their cycle dates. That's fab news!

AFM - I'm off to the clinic today for my baseline scan. Hopefully will be good news and can start stimming 

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Welcome back Bevvy - good luck for your baseline scan xxx


----------



## Karmas

Wales thats fab! 

Welcome back Bevvy  good luck today x


----------



## pollita

Good luck today bevvy!


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Excellent news hun!! Great that you and Bethan are cycling together!

Bethan - What date do you go away?

Bevvy - Good luck today at your baseline hun!!

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Back from scan. Good news! Am starting my gonal F tonight. They put me on 100 as they said I already had 23 follies so didn't want to over stimulate me. Will go for my first check next weds. They said EC will be w/c 29th June 

Xxx


----------



## Wishings15

bevvy - it's good yours is moving fast

We've got a consultation appointment tomorrow, and starting when my Af is due on the 27th.

We are also moving home in the process, what's everyone thoughts on carrying box's ect between EC and ET? 

We have no choice but to move


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Excellent news!!! How exciting!!  

Wishingonastar - Lifting between EC & ET will be fine as you have no eggs or embryos in you at that point, although you will be sore after EC so don't over do it

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - congratulations! How exciting, you're nearly there!

Fay - I go away this Saturday. Can't wait! Also found out I will be on gonal f 300, so that's made me feel better  How you feeling about your appt Sat?

B xxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh wow bevvy thats a great amount, and there was you a few months ago worried because of your amh scores x well done! cant believe its all moved so quickly


----------



## bevvy82

Thank you everyone 

Only bit I'm not so happy about is the fact I'll now be on 2 jabs a night 😥 but needs must eh! 

Karmas- yeah can't believe that I was really concerned about having low eggs! How you getting on? 

Beth - finally feel like I'm on the home stretch now. Hope you have a lovely holiday

Fay- good luck with your appt on Saturday 

Wishing - hope your AF comes on time. She's a bugger when you need her to be here lol. Good luck when you start hun. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hi Girls Sorry not been on very busy with work etc.. 

Ok so I have my provisional dates Syneral is in the post for me to start as soon as it arrives ( eek so fast starting this time ) Scan on the 29th then should start Menopur on the 1st of July with Egg collection around the 15th of July  which works out not so great on time but at least I will be on Annual leave during the 2ww  

The only problem is they want me in next week for a repeart HIV early detection screening which I cannot do as I am tied up with work commitements covering a busy period I did explain this to them and waiting on a response to see if I can have it done the same time as scan on the 29th but really not sure. Dates goint to be tricky in general as hubby is starting a new job on Monday so I am on my own with travel which is costly via train as so far away  

I am waffling now lol 

Laters


----------



## bevvy82

Hi miracle, 

Great news on your start dates. Good luck hun xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

Yikes! I've missed loads! Will catch up properly when I can. Hope everyone is doing well. Just a quick msg to let you know I had my 6.5 week scan this morning. These last 2 weeks really dragged!! Almost as bad as the 2WW!! Everything looks good, though it's obviously still early days. Just one heartbeat. I'll confess I'm a little bit dissapointed... but DH is relieved it's not twins so it's probably for the best. Feel that I can finally relax and get a little bit excited!

Also feeling really fat 🙈. I'm hoping it's just a bit of bloating...otherwise I will have problems keeping this pregnancy under wraps. Could also be that I haven't done ANY exercise in the last 6 weeks! Oh well. 

Lots of love to you all.
Xxx
mj


----------



## Karmas

I knew you would do well Bevvy  

Miracle thats fab news! 

Hey Emjay thats great news!  If we get a BFP im crossing my fingers for twins tbh  But hey everyone wants a buy one get one free offer lol
So so pleased for you x


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - That's wonderful news.  I would give anything to see one heartbeat - your so lucky!! 

Bethan - Hope you and DP have a fabulous holiday and a well deserved one too!!  

Bevvy - Hoe did the first Gonal F injection go? 

Miracle - Great news getting your dates!! How exciting

Rags - Not sure if you're reading, been thinking of you  

AFM - Follow up appointment for me tomorrow, feeling nervous about it.  DH can't come with me as he has to work   xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi fay,

Sure you are nervous bless Ya. Hope you get some good news at your appt.  

My first jab was horrible. It hurt so much that I cried. Pretty sure half of that was to do with me hormones though. I'm getting some numbing cream today to make it a bit easier as my stomach has already bruised since starting the DR jabs 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Emjay- huge congratulations x

Bevvy- poor you. Hopefully they will get easier! Did you use your numbing cream?

Fay- good luck for tomorrow x

Miraclebaby- not long to go. Good luck!

Hope everyone else is ok too?

Afm- off to Majorca tomorrow so radio silence from me for a week! Will try to check in to see how you're all doing if I can get wifi! Good luck for all your appointment / jabs / scans eyc while I am away though. Will have everything crossed for you all! Can't believe I start dr again 2 weeks today - can't wait!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Beth,

I didn't use it last night but defo gonna use it tonight lol xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Ok I have started my nasal spray tonight 1 sniff each nostril not sure if I am doing it right :/ but it taste rotten in the back of my throat is that normal??  Scan is on the 29th they have agreed to do bloods same date too which is a relief... I really need this cycle to work!!


----------



## Fay2410

Hello everyone - just had my follow up appointment went really well and have a new plan! I have to have 2 natural periods so will start DR end of August. I'm having endo scratch, antibiotics (doxycycline) for me and DH, increased menopur from the start and steroids! Feeling positive again  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww fay. I'm so pleased for you hun! August will come round in no time xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - fab news. Woohoo! So glad they're going to make so many changes for you - bet you're feeling positive / relieved. Will they now rematch you? Roll on august! 

Bevvy - hope the cream worked & last nights jab was better? Will all be worth it in the end 

Miraclebaby - I inject to dr so can't help with the spray. Sorry! I'm sure you're doing it right though 

Have a fab week ladies xxxx


----------



## pollita

Oh wow, so much going on! Will try to catch up lol. 

Fay, so pleased for you! The time really will fly by  

Miracle, I'm on the DR shots but I've heard that the spray tastes awful, so bad that most people prefer the injections  Hope it's going well besides that!

Bethan, have a fantastic holiday! Hope you get the R&R you need to start your next cycle  

Bevvy, hope the injections are getting a bit better and the EMLA cream does the job   23 follies is great news, I'm sure you will have a good number of eggs on the day at this rate

Emjay, great news on the scan, really pleased for you!

AFM, spotting today so AF CD1 will be tomorrow it looks like which means DR starts on July 11th. I'm actually excited now, and the balance has definitely shifted from more scared to more excited.


----------



## Bluebell82

Fay, Sounds great. Hopefully the scratch and drugs will work for you. Maybe we'll be cycle buddies!

Congrats to everyone (bevvy, Miraclebaby, Wales, bethannora, Karmas, Pollita) progressing with their cycles, hoping for lots of BFPs on this thread. Xx

Miraclebaby, the nasal spray feels weird and you get some of it at the back of throat. I sometimes had the feeling it would numb my nose tissue. I worried many days that I didn't get enough into my bloodstream, but I had no problems down regulating in both my cycles. Try to spray to the outer sides rather than straight to the back.

I'm still waiting for my appointment at ARGC. Getting there, it's now 2.5 weeks away. As always in infertility land, time is dragging, weeks feel like months ...


----------



## bevvy82

Beth - the cream was really good hun. Hardly felt them last night so will defo keep using it!

Pollita - I was shocked when they said I had 23 follies. Hopefully the gonal F will work. Just a bit concerned with the low disease but sure they will up it of needed when I have my scan on weds. Great news that you've got your date to start DR. Will soon be here and you'll be off! 

Bluebell - hope your appt comes quickly so you can get moving! 

Do any of you ladies that have had cycles before have any advice of things to do whilst stimming?? I asked the nurse and she said to just keep eating healthy and no caffiene (not a prob as I don't drink hot drinks and have stopped drinking coca cola lol) xxxx


----------



## pollita

Glad that the cream did the job Bevy!

Argh, the threat of no caffeine - I am a diet coke addict and cutting down is so hard! My clinic have said that when I start stimming they want me on protein shakes to reduce the risk of OHSS. If your clinic haven't mentioned it yet it may be worth asking them, or going to a health shop for advice! I think Fay said that she was on them too (we are at the same clinic)


----------



## bevvy82

Oh right. Thanks hun. I'll have to do a bit of googling lol xxx


----------



## emjay02

Ladies, I think I'm having a miscarriage!! I had some terrible cramping this afternoon and then bright red blood when I went to the loo. Have been to A&E but they won't see me unless my symptoms get a lot worse. Have to go to the Early Pregnancy Unit on Monday morning. OMG I can't believe I have come this far only to suffer another dissappointment. Nothing I can do but sit here and have a good cry. 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - have a fab holiday!!!!

Thanks for all your lovely messages ladies - I really am feeling positive about the next cycle!!

Emjay - don't panic yet hun, bleeding can be common in pregnancy! Did A&E take blood to do a hcg? 

Fay xx


----------



## emjay02

Thanks Fay. Glad you've got a new plan and are feeling more positive.

I wouldn't be as worried if it was just the bleeding. But the cramps have been so bad and haven't really stopped. I'm expecting the worst. They didn't do anything at A&E!!


----------



## pollita

Oh emjay I'm so sorry you're having bleeding and cramping. Try to take it easy and see what they say on Monday. Hopefully it's just bad spotting and cramping and nothing worse xx


----------



## bevvy82

Emjay- sorry to hear this hun  try to stay positive til you can be seen on Monday. Is the bleeding light or heavy? As the others have said some bleeding can be common and you can get cramps from your uterus expanding. Keeping everything crossed that all is ok. Im disgusted that a&e weren't helpful at all to you   Xxxx


----------



## emjay02

Thanks everyone. Bevvy, just bled once when I went to loo and nothing since. There was a bit in the toilet and some on the paper. I'm not sure if it was heavy or not, was too busy panicking to notice! Can't even try to put it out of my mind as I am still cramping. Tomorrow will be wasted with me moping around the house.

Sorry to be so depressing! Everyone else has got great things happening. 

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hopefully it won't be anything serious hun. Be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

emjay02 said:


> Thanks Fay. Glad you've got a new plan and are feeling more positive.
> 
> I wouldn't be as worried if it was just the bleeding. But the cramps have been so bad and haven't really stopped. I'm expecting the worst. They didn't do anything at A&E!!


Emjay - couldnt read and run... on both of my bleeds, each lasting 10 days which i cramped from start to finish. All turned out fine  I heard drinking plenty of water helps with the cramps.

Good luck xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Emjay I know this is easier said than done, but please do not stress it's not what you need right now! Bleeding in pregnancy at the early stages is normal in about 60% of people the stage your at could simple be implantation blood coming away. You also had 2 embies transferred so another common reason for bleeding is that your carrying twins. I bleed with my daughter off and on for the first 6 weeks and a little again at 18 weeks she was born healthy no complications..my second child I bled heavily for the first 22 weeks and was in turmoil all that time thinking I was going to lose him and nope he was born healthy at 39 weeks no complications. 

Try to rest keep positive don't stress about the unknown hun really it's not good for you. 

Good luck x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

AFM - Day 3 of DR and I have this feeling these nasal sprays are doing nothing   This mornings kinda run straight out now sure if I have had a proper dose now??


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - how are you today hun?

Miraclebaby - sorry I also injected so don't know much about the nasal spray 

Bevvy - when i was stimming I increased my protein I take to 70 grams a day. Plenty of vegetables, fish, milk, 3 litres of water a day. Also used heat pads in the day at work and a hot water bottle at home in the evenings. Oh and I also had a glass of pressed pineapple juice every morning 

Bethan - yes I have to wait to be matched again, but they said it won't take long. There's no need to push them this time as I have to wait for 2 AF

Bluebell - yes we could bebcycling together! Great!! 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Emjay - hope you're feeling better today xx

Miracle - I also DR with injections so can't help...sorry 

Fay -thanks hun. The clinic were really vague and just said eat healthily. How you doing? Feeling good about your next cycle I hope xx

AFM- today will be day 4 of stimms. Don't feel any different at mo. Just hope my dose of gonal F is working. But worried that as its a low dose it might not work but guess will find out on Wednesday how I'm doing. The gonal F jabs are really bruising my stomach tho  xxxx


----------



## Wishings15

Sorry, I've not posted for a few days. How is everyone feeling? I'm doing SP so not to sure with regards to DR soz.

My AF is due on Saturday and just waiting.

Is it just me or does every day before you IVF go really slow. I try and keep busy, but honestly I feel like It's a month away.

Waiting for a phone call tomorrow to confirm the go ahead for Saturday, seems like ages. I've opted in for having progesterone injections because my AF came so soon after ET last time and I could feel the gel coming out of me.

I've heard these are the most painful injections, has anyone had any experience?

Fay - Thats good news about your next cycle are you egg sharing again?


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - Hope everything is ok, good luck for your appointment at EPU today   xx


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck emjay- hope everything is ok hun xxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck emjay, let us know how it goes. Will be thinking of you!

Afm, AF is 2 days late - typical! Come on, I want to start counting down to DR


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - was just looking through my notes and the clinic advised me to drink complan drinks whilst stimming - I didn't do this only because I didn't read my notes until after I stimmed   ... Also wanted you to know, don't worry if your not feeling any different at this stage, I only felt heavy a few days before egg collection, I remember the day before I could barely walk without waddling and it did start to get uncomfortable!! Don't worry about your dose either, I was on 150 menopur and on my first scan they bumped me right up to 300  - I found the weeks having stimming scans very stressful, just kept worrying right up until they confirmed my slot in the theatre for egg collection. When is your scan?  Is it Wednesday?

Pollita - Isn't it horrible when the old witch doesn't arrive when you want her to!!  I was the same, only she was well over a week late so I asked Amanda for Norethisterone and after 5 days of taking them and 4 days later she finally arrived!! 

Wishingonastar - Has your AF arrived yet?  I may ask for progesterone injections this time as the pessaries leak so bad (sorry tmi).  Yes I am egg sharing again, the clinic said both me and my last recipient had top grade embryos so they were more than happy for me to egg share again. With regards to time going slow, yes it does!! I only waited 3 months from first consultation to DR last time and I wished everyday away.  This time I am going to enjoy the summer and be as patient as possible.  

AFM - Had a call from the clinic today, they are going to start the matching process on Wed/Thu and they'll call me Friday afternoon.  I'm not too bothered if I get matched right now to be honest, I have plenty of time before I start again and the clinic said by the time I'm ready to start if I'm not matched they'll just freeze my eggs I share.

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- thanks hun  yeah scan is on Wednesday so I will know more then. Finding this part quite stressful as it's totally out of my control now. Youve put my mind at ease a bit tho thanks hun. That's great that are getting straight on matching for you but also that they're also given you the chance to go ahead with a match  you'll be off again in no time 

Pollita-poor you. The horrible witch never shows up when you need her too! Typical. Hope she gets here soon. 

Quick question..when do you have to start the pessaries / gel / jabs Is it during stimms or after egg collection? 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - No problem, your very welcome!! This time around I am feeling so much calmer as I know what to expect.  You use progesterone from day of ET.  I'm going to ask for injections though as I think I would prefer to continue injections any day over the pessaries! 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah it's a bit nervy all this unknown territory stuff :-/ 

I think I'll avoid more injections if I can. I'm a skinny Minnie so don't really have much space when it comes to injecting so think that's why I'm bruising quite a bit xxxx


----------



## Wishings15

I know its really hard to know what to do. I took the gel from ET tool, but also read women who have taken it from EC?  

I wouldn't have switched to the injections unless I thought it was worth it, my AF came last time after 7 days from 3 day transfer, and the gel came out in lumps, soz, 

Also another user posted with a few BFN and AF way before OTD, until she got a BFP with injections, kinda just went for it from there. My AF is due on Sat, so still got a few days

x


----------



## bevvy82

Wishing- I know my doctor mentioned gel so I guess I'll have to see what they offer. It's do hard to know what to do as everyone's bodies react different...why is this not easier eh lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry ladies I got it wrong I started the pessaries from EC xx


----------



## bevvy82

Ah right. Where I didn't have a treatment planning appt and just got given dates, I think I missed out on some info. Although the doctor did include most stuff in my first appt. dont think I've ever been so apprehensive about anything. Thank goodness for the numbing cream, it's a god send! lol xxx


Hoping all is ok with emjay bless her xxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi everyone, sorry haven't posted sooner. Got to work late and haven't stopped rushing around since!

I had a really awful weekend. The cramping kept me awake all night on Saturday. I couldn't keep any food down and couldn't get comfortable no matter what i did. I don't overreact or panic easily but it really felt like mini-labour! Yesterday was wasted with me convinced I had miscarried. My mind was going round and round about what options I have left. I even calculated how many hours of overtime I would need to work to fund a private cycle (a shed load BTW). Yesterday was one of the worst days I've had on this journey. A real low point.

We went early to the EPU this morning and miraculously WE ARE STILL PREGNANT. Words can't describe how relieved and thankful I am. This really is a miracle baby and I know just how lucky I am to be blessed with him/her.

I contacted the clinic and they said some cramping and bleeding is 'normal'. I don't know, nothing about that felt normal to me. They said I could come in for a blood level progesterone test, to make sure the Cyclogest is working properly... I think I will, just to make sure. 

Thank you to everyone who thought of me. I would be lost without the support I get from this forum.

Lots of love
mj
Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Oh emjay, I'm so happy and relieved for you  fab news xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Oh Emjay im over the moon for you!! Did they give you another scan? Xxx


----------



## emjay02

Fay, yes they scanned again. As soon as I saw the little heart fluttering I burst into tears!!! I hope that is the end of the drama for the next 7 months!!

Xx


----------



## pollita

Emjay, I've been thinking of you all day - so pleased that it's good news!


----------



## Fay2410

Emjay - brilliant news! Yes try and relax now! mpst clinics up your progesterone when a bleed occurs at the early stages so maybe worth getting your levels checked if the clinics offered xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Good luck for your scan today hun!!  

Pollita - Has AF showed up yet?

Fay xx


----------



## pollita

Finally, Fay! She showed up this morning so the countdown is on. I'd do a happy dance if I wasn't in so much pain haha

Hope everyones ok - this thread has been a little quieter than usual the last few days. Everyone on their holidays or something?  x


----------



## Fay2410

Yay!!!!! So you'll start DR on the 14th July will you?  Yes it has gone quiet on here, I was thinking the same! xx


----------



## bevvy82

Afternoon all,

Had my scan this morning...not good news..my follicles haven't grown at all so I was right in thinking the dose was too low. They have put the dose up to 150 tonight and Tomoz and gotta go back on Friday. I feel a bit down coz I feel like I have just gone through a week of injections for nothing  I know they had to start me on a low dose Incase they overstimulated me so I've just gotta hope for the best. 

Did anyone have a poor response at first but improved with a higher doseage?? 


Pollita- fab news that AF is here!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Sorry to hear your scan didn't go too well.  Don't panic though as it is early days.  What is your AMH?  Mine is 31.8, they started me on 150 menopur and at my first scan I had 6 on my left and 8 my right so they doubled my dose to 300.  When is your next scan?

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry just read that you go back Friday - hopefully the increase will help xx


----------



## bevvy82

My AMH is 31.7 Hun.  I've now got 16 on the right and 10 on the left so gpt
Loads there they just aren't growing! They did a blood test as well so will lete know if they need to increase it at all before Friday. Hopefully will be better news then xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

bevvy82 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Had my scan this morning...not good news..my follicles haven't grown at all so I was right in thinking the dose was too low. They have put the dose up to 150 tonight and Tomoz and gotta go back on Friday. I feel a bit down coz I feel like I have just gone through a week of injections for nothing  I know they had to start me on a low dose Incase they overstimulated me so I've just gotta hope for the best.
> 
> Did anyone have a poor response at first but improved with a higher doseage??
> 
> Pollita- fab news that AF is here!!
> 
> Xxxx4


Bevvy

Me! My AMH level is 67 so my clinic put me on 150iu of menopur. I didnt respond 1 bit for the 1st 11 days and we were about to cancel the cycle. But i showed signs in my bloodwork that things were taking off. After another 7-8 stimming, 2 days of coasting and 38 eggs later.... i finally got my dream. I ended up been on 300iu of menopur. You have loads of time yet so try not to worry.

Good luck xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hope, that makes me feel much better  I just hate having everything out of my control at the moment xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok. Has gone a bit quiet on here hasnt it? Is it just as everyone is a bit in limbo waiting for things?!

I had a call from the clinic today to says hormone levels were a bit low on my blood test but are hoping that my upped dose of gonal F will change that. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi Bevvy - fingers crossed the upped dose will do the trick 

It has gone quiet on here - I'm only replying to posts these days as I have 6-8 weeks before I get started again 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hope so, if no change tomorrow, I'm sure they'll up it again tomorrow. Just had enough of all the needles now so hopefully won't be too long now. 

Think everyone's in your boat where they are waiting for treatment to start now xx


----------



## pollita

Definitely the same here! Not much to say, got another 2+ weeks before injections start and 4 weeks until my baseline scan. Sometimes the void between getting dates and actually starting is the worst. There's nothing to do but nothing you can do either  

I've just been busy sorting out my house as my sister will be moving in for a year so I've had to clear two rooms for her (and lost my photography studio in the process   got my eye on a shop in Swansea though so hopefully I'll have a new home soon!). Also blitzing the garden, those bloomin' weeds come from nowhere I swear!

Just trying to keep busy while there's nothing to do but wait  

Good luck tomorrow Bevvy! Fingers crossed that it's fab news xx


----------



## bevvy82

I agree , the waiting around is the worst part. At least you've got things to keep you busy  good luck with getting the shop...that's exciting  

Thanks for the good luck, I'm so nervous. I wonder how long they stimm you before they give up for no response. It's frustrating coz there's lots of follies, they just aren't do anything lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Wow you sound like one busy lady!!! Once you start injecting the time flies by!!

Bevvy - Did they say how big your follies are?  I had to have 10-14 follies at 16mm (min) by the last follie scan which was 13 days of stimming.  How long have you been stimming for now? xx


----------



## bevvy82

They are all under 10mm at the mo. They were expected them to be around 11-12mm but the low dose had no effect on them whatsoever. Today will be my 8th day of stimming. I'm quote peed off that they let me do a whole week of stimmong on 100 when it's had no effect. I think they should have checked me after a few days to give me the best chance xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I'm sure the increase has helped and if not they'll up it again tomorrow... I suppose they have to be careful of OHSS as you already have so many follicles there and a high AMH.  So your EC should be next week should it? I hated the 2 weeks of stimming, I was very emotional and extremely stressed out by all the scans... I know how your felling hun   xx


----------



## bevvy82

its just nice to be able to talk to you guys that have been there as i am starting to get stressed out by it all. I know the clinic did what was best and start me off on a low dose. Also its my first go so the clinic have got to guess the correct dose to give me. Im just pinning my hopes on the fact i have a good amount of follies to start with.

The clinic did say that EC could be anytime next week but unless i have a miracle tonight, im guessing EC will be put back whilst they try and get my dose right. Do you know how many days they give you to respond before they would cancel? xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I'm pretty sure my clinic wanted to see the 10-14 follicles on the 13th day of stimming and wouldn't normally stimulate longer than 14 days - your clinic may be different though so don't go panicking.  I've read that lots of women don't get good follie scans for the first one and most of them change when they get scanned 48 hours later so see what they say tomorrow and I'm sure there's still time to up your dose! None of my follicles were 10mm on the first scan, they were all below but 2 days before EC they were all over 16mm so anything can happen.  So they scanned you at day 7 of stimming Bevvy did they?? That does seem late to have the first follie scan? I had my first scan on the 5th day of stimming xx


----------



## bevvy82

thats a reassurance then if you had a big improvement just before EC. and if other women have changed hopefully i will too!!   yeah scan was on day 7. I really do think they shouldve seen me earlier as they were unsure if the low dose would work. wouldve given me longer for them to get the dose right. Well i cant do anything other than see if theyve had a growth spurt overnight lol. xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy I'll keep everything crossed for you hun!!! What time is your scan?  Are you using a hot water bottle / heat pads? xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hun  

I started using a hot water bottle yesterday eve and will do it again today...in a minute actually...is there a max length of time you can have the hot water bottle on or is it a case of the longer the better??

my appt is at 10:30. im really nervous about it!

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

I used heat on my tummy constantly hun, I had heat pads in work (cura heat pads, non medicated) and I had a hot water bottle on me as soon as I got home fro work at 6.30 and I kept replacing the hot water all night until I went to bed, the longer the better I would say.  Although I did ask the clinic if the heat helps the follicles and they said no it was a myth and that eating healthy with lots of water and protein is the key.  

Keep positive now Bevvy, just think this time next week you will know when or have had EC!! How exciting!! 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hun, thanks for all the positivity. Well I'm sure the heat doesn't hurt so its worth giving it a go eh

Be lovely to have some good news! Xxx


----------



## emjay02

Bevvy, sorry you're having such a stressful time. But let me tell you, there is nothing about this process that is not stressful. Hang in there, don't let it get you down. And a lot can happen in a couple of days! Especially towards the end. Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Emjay hun. Hope your pregnancy is going well for you now xxx


----------



## Harper14

Bevy try not to stress I was stimming for 15 days first round and 16 days in my last succesful round they will just be cautious of ohss and you have lots of follicles which is the main thing

Also I only ended up on last round with 10 eggs out if lots of follicles and clinic said they should have left me a few more days so I really don't think there's a limit everyone responds differ t but at least you have  the follicles 

Lots of milk and hot water bottles seemed to help

I'm sure tomorrow you will see a difference x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks harper,

So glad I got you girlies to talk to otherwise I'd be in a right tizz lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck this morning Bevvy!   ️Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks chick. Will update you guys later   Xxxx


----------



## Wishings15

Good luck xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey everyone,

Good news!! My follies having started to respond and are starting to grow. The nurse said that I've got lots of follies and that they are pretty much where they should be size wise. They are keeping me on the 150 dose and got to go back on Monday. If all is ok, they will trigger me, if not they will stim me for another few days xxx

Feeling lots more positive now. Xxx


----------



## pollita

Perfect news bevvy! Very pleased for you. Hopefully you can have a much more relaxed weekend now you know that


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** - Fab news!!! xxx


----------



## Wishings15

That's great news xx


----------



## Wishings15

I was thinking about going on a kinda ivf diet. I'm taking all the vitamins I need, but just don't think I eat enough healthy foods.

There's loads online about avocados, upping protein and 🍍...  Am just not sure where to start.

I've tried upping my protein but I find it so hard, when your working...and am down to one cup of coffee a day... 

Are use eating differently?


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks ladies  

Thank you all for your support  

I have just started eating a bit healthier and trying to drink a glass of milk a day and doing the hot water bottle thing. Also cut out fizzy drinks and drinking more water. I don't drink hot drinks so havent got to worry about the caffiene intake xxx


----------



## vickydyr

Hi all,

Me & my GF are starting our egg sharing journey on August 7th with LWC Harley Street so thought I'd come & say hello.

ATM I'm just abouts to start acupuncture & I have started taking folic acid too, other than that I've cut out the coffee, fat coke, ciggies & weed (doh!) I'm drinking loads of water & milk instead with a 6k run to work every morning! 

I'm sure I'll have loads of questions in the next few weeks, I feel so relaxed being on here & haven't found anything to stress about so far, I just want to take it one appt at a time, reading all of your posts there's going to be plenty of them!! 

Anyway, that's me, hello  

Vic x


----------



## Wishings15

Welcome to our wee thread. 

Smoking was the hardest thing for me to give up. I used to think why would it make a difference when you see women falling pregnant and smoking all the time, but after research and understanding how different Ivf was - am about 6 months smoke free. 

x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi vic,

Welcome to the thread. Hopefully we can help with any questions you have!

Good luck with your journey!   Well done in cutting out all the bad things! 

Have you had any of your tests done yet? 

I think I was lucky as I don't smoke, don't really drink alcohol or caffiene so I didn't have to make too many changes thankfully. But well done ladies on quitting the smoking n stuff xxx


----------



## pollita

Welcome to the thread!

I'm trying so hard to up my protein intake and eat healthier (I've put on 10 lbs this year and I already needed to lose some before then!   ) but it's very hard. I work from home for the most part and so I am always snacking and not walking or exercising as much as I should. Getting there, very very slowly!

I don't smoke and rarely drink (one glass a year although the last couple of months it's been a few a week!) but I've cut it out completely. I'm drinking a lot less diet coke (reserved for just one cold glass when I'm out having food) and I'm trying to take my prenatal vits now when I remember .

So much to consider isn't there?!


----------



## Fay2410

Vicky - glad you've joined the thread   Xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Evening guys, quick question I just got an Invoice in the post from the clinic to pay for the DR drugs I was under the impression all drugs were free for the eggsharer so I am a little confused about this..any ideas?


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - how strange!! I didn't pay a penny for my meds and I had a lot of menopur!! Is call your clinic to clarify hun. The bill will get higher after stimming!! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning guys ,

Miracle - I didn't pay for any of my drugs either as all included in the package. Defo call the clinic, they may have just sent it in error. 

Pollita-I was the same with you and snacking. Only thing that helped was not buying all the crap I smacked on and having lots of fruit around the house. Defo so much to try and remember for all this lol 

Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Thanks ladies I am at he clinic Monday morning for my baseline scan so I can start Menopur so will mention it then x


----------



## bevvy82

Ooh exciting times for you miracle  

What clinic are you with? Xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I'm with The Lister bevvy I am getting excited and worried now x


----------



## bevvy82

Try and stay positive hun. Hopefully you will respond well. Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, had an email from the clinic today I've got a match!! Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww Fay that's fab news. I'm so pleased for you! That didn't take long 

AFM - I have an awful cold so feeling sorry for meself! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I'm trying to stay positive but I am finding it hard I keep thinking they will cancel me again  

Awesome Fay that was super fast,what clinic?


----------



## bevvy82

At least they know that they need to keep an eye on your dose and response to the drugs and hopefully they'll get you on the right dosage! Really hope that it all works for you xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Miraclebaby2015 said:


> I'm with The Lister bevvy I am getting excited and worried now x


This happened to quite a few ladies on the lister thread. I wouldnt wory too much, its a 'clerical error'. Just call them (like you said) but dont worry, they wont charge you xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Ladies I am at work and I am ****ting a brick right now!!! 

As you know my scan is in the morning and I am prone to gaining weight whilst on any type of hormones and cycle was cancelled the day I was due to start DR meds due to the Pill putting my weight over the BMI limit in April. We avoided the pill this time which is great and I have been on Synarel for 10 days now and due my baseline scan in the morning so I can start stimming and I have just weighed myself because I am feeling a little bloated and heavy it is also during AF at the moment but...my weight has gone back up   this puts my BMI to 31!!! They are going to cancel me again I just know it I really don't think I can go to scan in the morning, my heads a mess. Not sure I can take an expensive 80 mile journey just to be told sorry your BMI is too high again!!

What am I going to do?


----------



## Wishings15

Try not to stress to much, Why don't you phone them first mention that your weight changes depending on your hormones.

1 BMI point doesn't seem like a lot tbh. What was your BMI last time before they cancelled? I think its common for everyone's weight to raise before AF.

x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

My BMI last time had gone up to 33, they are so strict on BMI that it needs to be under 30 as that is what they have told the recipient. If they weigh me again I think they will do the same and cancel. The only thing positive is that they have already got me on DR drugs this time around which I have been on for 10 days!! I can't call them today as they are not open and can't before I set off tomorrow morning as again they won't be open at that time it's a long journey and I need to leave befora 8am to be there at 10am.


----------



## bethannora

Morning everyone - seems like I have been gone longer then a week, you ladies have been super busy! Will try to have a proper read through & catch up (in between the post holiday washing) today. 

I start down regging this Friday. Eeekkkk! Quick question - I started bcp on cd1 this time, and have had spotting ever since (cd 16 now). Is this normal? Last round I started bcp on cd4 & it stopped my af straightaway. Weird! I've never been on bcp so know nothing about it!

Miraclebaby - so sorry you are having a tough morning. Really hope it will all be on for you in the morning x

Bevvy - how are stims going? Not long for you - when is ec?

Pollita - how's your cycle coming along?

Fay - wow, that was a super quick match! 

Wishingonastar - i was the same - giving up caffeine was a killer! I thought I was eating loads of protein, but still had water on my uterus at scan (was then told to eat more). Think I'll also be doing complan protein shakes this round!

Vicky - welcome! We are a same sex couple too, so fire away any questions!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, my memory is shocking & I could only see as far back as my phone would allow!

Missed this board when I was on holiday, but it definitely did me good to have a break from ivf. Recharge myself before round 2 this Friday 

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Miracle - sorry that this has happened to you again. I would also give the clinic a call maybe. However as you've actually started DR you might be ok as they proper won't cancel at this point if they can avoid it. Big hugs and hope for good news tomoz xx

Beth - sorry hun can't answer your question. However when I started the pill it stopped my period but kept spotting on and off for about 8 days? Think some spotting is ok though. Maybe call the clinic tomoz and double check. 

Stimms are going ok. Started feeling a bit painful in my ovaries now so I'm taking that as a good sign Injections not getting any easier - thank god for the numbing cream otherwise I'd have had a mental breakdown by now lol

Ooh bet you are well excited about starting your DR hun xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - glad they're going ok! Painful ovaries are definitely a good sign that your follicles are growing! Well done  Hallelujah to numbing cream!

I really can't wait to start again  I think my spotting is ok - have read online it's quite common on bcp. Phew!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

It defo us a blessing. I've got a couple of bad bruises on my stomach so the cream is good as I don't have much space where I can inject :-/ 

Yeah I'm pretty sure that sporting us normal. Got another scan tonorrow and they will decide if they will trigger me or stim me for a few more days. I'm excited but nervous too xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning all,

Miracle - good luck today hun. Think positive xx

I'm nervous about my scan today. Hoping that my follies have continued to grow...fingers crossed!!! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - good luck today! Really hope you can start stimming 

Bevvy - good luck too! I'm sure they will be lovely & big, and you will be triggering  exciting!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy & Miraclebaby - good luck for your scans today xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## vickydyr

Hey,

Bevvy & Miracle, good luck for you both today!! 

Fay, AMAZING on being matched!! do you start DR now?

Pollita, I used to work from home, I ended up begging to be put back in the office!! I struggle with having no routine & defo wouldn't exercise! Since being back in the office I've gone from 14 stone to 9 stone & exercise everyday! you will get there, I found it easier to do a little each day so that it became a habit rather than forcing myself to take on loads. 

AFM - Me & my GF have been having a bit of a chat over the weekend and we have decided to put things on hold until Dec/Jan time, so we can finally decide which house we want to buy and get moving with that first.  I am completely fine with this & it gives me another 6 months to get my body ready! I'm also happy that it means we can then keep it a secret - especially from THE MOTHERS (do they only have 1 setting = overbearing? My mum is talking prams already!!), so I'm actually quite happy with our decision (it's the first grown up one we've ever had to make lol).  I'm still going to start my acupuncture & is there any harm in taking Folic Acid all this time? No doubt I'll still be lurking on here & keeping tabs on what you guys are upto & how you are getting on!

Vic x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Just back from the clinic. I have some good size follies 14-19mm but have a few lurking around 12mm or just below so they did some more blood tests today. Depending what the blood results are, I'll either have my trigger tomorrow and EC Thursday or go for a final scan on Wednesday and trigger Wednesday for EC on Friday. So just waiting on the call from the clinic to find out which one...exciting and nervous times ahead!!!

How did you other girlies find the EC? Was it painful

Vicky - sure you and gf have made the right decision for your situation and I wish you all the luck in the world when you start. Keep us updated think you should just start the folic acid 3 months before starting again 

Miracle - how did you get on today hun? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Excellent news Bevvy!! Well done!! EC was fine, they get you heavily sedated but your still awake.  I enjoyed it to be honest   They give you plenty of drugs before they start and I wasn't at all bothered about flashing my foof to the doctor   xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hun,

Oh Im not worried about showing me bits to anyone. Feels like its public property already hahaha. Glad it's not anything too bad  xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all,

Just checking in quickly while I'm on the laptop - I'm rubbish at posting replies on my phone! 

Looks like all your cycles are coming along nicely!

Bevvy - Excellent news on your follies! I'm also very nervous about egg collection, but you'll be fine I'm sure. 

Miracle - Hope you get good news today. 

Fay - Well done on getting a match so quickly, you'll be starting again before you know it! 

Bethan - So glad we're cycle buddies! 

AFM - Looking forward to starting DR again this Sunday. Weird protocol this time, I start on cd5 then have to take bcp right up until 5 days after starting DR. xx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - amazing news! Well done you 

Wales - cycle buddy! Woohoo!

B x


----------



## bevvy82

I just got the call....and I'm triggering tomorrow eeek!!!! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy!! - FAB NEWS!!! Whoo hoo!! Exciting week for you this week hun! xx


----------



## bevvy82

Scary week lol. Can't believe its actually happening now. Especially when I worried about it not working when I hadn't responded at the beginning. One more step closer eh !

Wales - yah on starting your DR. Good luck honey xxx


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo - fab news Bevvy x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

What a nightmare day I spent most of my morning waiting around.. Well all was ok with my scan and weight I am good to go and start injections on Wednesday then I sat around waiting on pharmacy omg!! appointment 10am got out at 1pm!! the amount of meds is unreal they gave me everything more nasal spray 12 days worth of merional at 450iu a day they decided I will respond better to that as it is a mix whatever that means ovitrille for the trigger and all my cyclogest for after  rescan on the 6th to see how my follies are responding.

So I should have got back to Colchester for about 2.30 2.45 in time for getting the kids from school but nope.. Got to sloane square and after 5 minutes waiting tubes were suspended then about 3 minutes later the station was evacuated and shut down due to a suspect package at south kensington grrrrrr...So I have to get a bus back to liverpool st for the train which took me 2 friggin hrs in the hot london traffic now I remember why I left london grrr hate that place! So anyway just home at 4.30 feeling a bit better about things too x


----------



## bevvy82

Miracle - fab news that you've got the go ahead!!  Yay! Not so good you got caught up with all that and was delayed getting home. The amount of meds is ridiculous isn't it! Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Yeah the meds is insane I have 6 vials a day to take of the merional and they gave me enough for what the expect me to be stimming for 12 days the last clinic gave me only enough to get me to the first scan which was day 7 and they cancelled me so I feel they are more promising that they intend to get me there especially as they gave me the trigger and the cyclogest too  Good news for you too bet your excited!!


----------



## bevvy82

Your meds are different to mine. I've had to keep doing the suprecur (buserelin) but at a reduced dose. Then I have a gonal f pre filled pen which you just twist the top and and inject. I just got the gel for after EC and the trigger pen. Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - amazing news! Sorry you had a hectic day, but you can start stimming and that's all that matters! Well done you xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Oh I forgot to say they seem to think I have more follies than at my original AFC scan that showed 7 on the left and 5 on the right in Jan which is great maybe the fact I have been taking DHEA since Jan has upped my AMH!? They didn't count them as they don't see any point at this stage but I will find out Monday I guess.


----------



## bevvy82

That's excellent news hun. Feeling very positive for you miracle xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hey ladies quick question I have been told that it won't matter what time in the day or night I take my injections and it's more important to take the nasal spray at the same time morning and night but I am now wondering if I have missed it by an hour or so here and there will it really make a difference? as I have sometimes had trouble taking it at the same time due to work and have missed by an hour or so then taken it??

My last cycle was easy as it was both injections for DR and Stims and I had to take both same time in the morning so was never missed but the nasal spray twice a day and stims as well is hard to remember I get side tracked with kids and work


----------



## bevvy82

Hi miracle,

Sorry I can't help you with this one as I have always had to do my injections between 6-8pm in the evening.
Maybe set up daily alarm reminders on your phone hun. When I had to take the pill at the start, I did that to remind myself xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Yeah I think I will set an alarm for it Thanks never even thought of doing that to be honest lol


----------



## bevvy82

Lol. I'm such a ditz sometimes so alarms are my saviour haha xx


----------



## bethannora

I do the alarms too - I would never remember otherwise!

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck with your trigger Bevvy! Don't do what I did and set it for 11am instead of 11pm 😂😂😂xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone on this lovely thread

I've had a quick read through but I'll catch up later, just wanted to get back in here say I'm finally matched !! Took 7 weeks and I kept myself away from here to stop the stressing about waiting. 
I'm waiting for my treatment plan to come through 

Good luck Bevvy 😃😃😃 I see your triggering 

I'm so sorry Fay about your BFN but congratulations on being matched again 😃

Bethannora Hi! 😃

Miraclebaby fantastic news I'm also at the lister the pharmacy is soooooo slow😃

Hi to everyone else 😃😃


----------



## pollita

Great news on the match Caz! Hope you will get dates soon and won't be kept waiting too long to cycle  

As much as I'm trying not to count down, 2 weeks today I start DR - EEEEEEK! I have done a good job of putting it to the back of my mind and focusing on other things for the most part which I suppose is good. The reality of EC is creeping up on me now


----------



## Caz242424

Polita 
Thank you ! 
What stage are you at now, I'm sorry I've lost track abit.
Are you on the pill or have you started anything else yet? 😃


----------



## bethannora

Caz - amazing news on being matched again. How exciting! Hopefully your dates will be nice & soon!

Bevvy - good luck for trigger. You're nearly there 

Pollita - love your 2 week countdown. Hope it goes super fast for you. It isn't far away at all 

AFM - 3 days until I start dr. Eeeekkkk! Literally cannot wait. I'm still not nervous although I'm sure the nerves will kick in once I start stimming as that's where I failed last time. Fingers crossed switching to gonal f & a higher dose does the trick!

B x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks ladies,

Fay- I've got my TV viewing to take me up to 11pm so should be ok but defo make sure I get the right time hehe xx

Caz- welcome back hun. So pleased that you have been matched finally  hopefully you'll get started soon xx

Pollita - once you get started it will fly by, I can't believe I'm actually ready to trigger. Seems like it got forever to get started , now I'm getting to the last hurdles 

Beth- bet you can't wait to get started hun. Try and keep positive 

Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Welcome back Caz  

Bevy trigger tonight yaaah!! hope it goes with ease let me know if its more painful than stims I keep think it is lol 

I start stims in the morning, can't wait.


----------



## bevvy82

Miracle- couldn't tell you if it's more painful as I've been using the numbing cream simce about day 3 of stimms. My poor stomach couldn't take anymore. I'll be using the numbing cream for this one too lol. I think it will only hurt more as the dose of this is more than my gonal F but the needle is exactly the same needle that is used on the gonal F pen so shouldn't be any difference! How exciting that you are starting stimms  how did hour baseline scan go? Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Baseline scan went fine I took my first stim injection today 450 Merional


----------



## bevvy82

Hey miracle, 

I did cheat with the numbing cream for my trigger jab but didn't feel any different to the gonal f injections. 

How was your first jab? Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Ohhhh exciting Bevvy 
What time do you go in for egg collection tomorrow ? 

I forgot to use numbing cream for my trigger last time ( duh) after using it all the way though and it was about the same feeling 

Miracle hope your first jab went well 

I'll definitely be using emla cream again this time, amazing stuff 

Beth DR soon exciting 

Afm due my treatment plan this week so looking forward to it 😃


----------



## bevvy82

In at 10 tomorrow. I'm soooooo nervous!!!

It's os brilliant the emla cream. I find that it works best after leaving it for an hour and a half. An hour wasn't quite long enough for it to feel numb for me. 

Ooh hope they will start your treatment plan asap for you xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

First jab was fine I have no feeling in my tummy so I can't feel it anyway


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Caz you said you was with lister too? after the first follicle scan how often or how many scans did you have after that before egg collection appointment? all I am being told is every 2-3 days which makes guess work hard for work lol


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Bevvy and Miracle 

Bevvy 10am eeeekkkk that's just one more sleep ! 

Miracle I had cycled with them twice before so I strummed for 4 days then got scanned mon. Wed and Fri then a break for weekend and back mon then wed 

They adjust it depending on how you respond 

Last cycle I was strumming longer than they estimated 

Cycle before I had egg collection 3 days earlier then estimated so it depends on how you respond 

They also still scan and blood test weekends if they need too


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry air correct I was not strumming u was strimming! 

Sorry for the vague post 

I think they aim for mon wed fri scans


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Caz, can't believe its almost time to do the EC. It all seemed so far away. I just pray now that there are enough eggs and that they fertilise. Such a worry all the way through this bit. 

How did everyone cope with the EC? Did you find it painful at all?? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for tomorrow Bevvy! I will be crossing my fingers & toes for you xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Gosh I hope I don't need that many scans  

Bevy good luck for EC!


----------



## bevvy82

Thank you ladies xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Bevvy!!! Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck! I can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - I think most clinics will do the first stimm scan 5-7 days after stimming then every other day up until egg collection.  Time off for me is also a problem, I did manage to get a few appointments at 8am which meant I got to work on time. I had four stimming scans in total. For my next cycle I am planning to book my stimming scans in advance so I can have most of them at 8am. 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Just left the clinic now...they managed to get 15 eggs so I'm happy with that. 8 for me and 7 for recipient so now just gotta wait for the call tomorrow xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Well done Bevvy!! You had the same amount of eggs as me! Only I had to give the odd one away.  Are you having ICSI?  How was EC? 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Amazing number of eggs Bevvy - well done you. Rest up this afternoon, and good luck for tomorrow's call   xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Well done Bevvy, that's a great number! How was EC?


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks everyone, 

Fay- how many did you get fertilise out of the eggs you kept? Luckily we get to get the extra egg   we don't know if we are having icsi as its free at our clinic so they will just do it if they feel it's necessary

EC wasn't pleasant if in honest. I found it very uncomfortable  

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Sorry to hear that EC was uncomfortable, I remember pretending the first lot of sedation they gave me didn't work so they gave me more   Maybe that's why I enjoyed mine!! 

Out of the 7 eggs we had, 1 was immature and all 6 fertilised normally.  Do you know what DP sperm was like today?  Did they tell you?

Rest up today, one thing I will say is that I was very sore a day or two after EC - I took paracetamol and used a hot water bottle to ease the pain 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

They were being cautious I think as I sometimes get sick from sedation...luckily was ok and the procedure was over quite quickly so it wasn't too bad. 

They didn't mention OHs sperm so don't know if they used icsi or not. Guess they'll tell us tomorrow if they did. Last sperm test was fine tho so hopefully there wasn't an issue today 

That was a good fertilisation rate!

What time does the embryologist call you the next day? Is it early?

Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Bevy Congrats that's a great number of eggs  

Guys should I be feeling any sort of effects from stimming? day 2 now of stimming and I feel nothing I have this awful feeling my follicles are gonna play up and not respond again!


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - are you on a higher dose this time? I expect 2 days in is still quote early for any real symptoms so try not to panic xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks miracle x

I never felt anything til around day 8 of stimms so I had panicked it wasn't working but goes to show I was wrong!!

Even up until EC I never had loads of symptoms so I was worried when about EC. I never got the whole real bloated feeling. I just got the odd twinges on either side where my ovaries are. 

So try not to worry hun. I over worried and I responded just fine xxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I'm on the highest dose of 450 but I was on this dose from the beginning last time but I felt awful last time with tiredness and headaches this time nothing so far, not that I want to feel awful but I guess feeling something makes you feel like it's working!


----------



## bevvy82

Maybe your body is more used to it this time so you aren't suffering with symptoms so much Just try and stay positive until you get your first scan, at least you'll know what's going on hun xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I had the call around 9.50 the next morning, I woke up really early and the wait to get the call was the longest wait of my life!!! I'm sure you'll have good fertilisation if DP soerm is normally good! 

Miracle - I think two days in is to early to have any symptoms from stimming. I only felt different and uncomfortable 2 days before EC 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

We were just concerned as first sperm test in December wasn't great but then was fine when he redid it this year. They reassured us though that they would go ahead with the icsi if they felt they needed to do that's good. 

God yeah, gonna be sitting there with the phone in my hand waiting! lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - DH first sperm sample was excellent but on day of egg collection the mobility was a little slower only 2% lower than what they like to see but after they were spun and washed they increased mobility by 15%. I wouldn't worry as you have the option for icsi. Try and get some sleep tonight, I know it's hard. I'll keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for the phone call this morning Bevvy xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies, 


Good news! Out of the 8 we got, 3 were immature and the other 5 fertilised so in so relieved...one more hurdle crossed!!

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fab news Bevvy  You're doing so well!

AFM - I start dr tonight. Woohoo, it's officially happening again 

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy -     Excellent news hun!!! Will they do a 5dt for you?  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks youuuuuu 

We are going for a 5 day transfer. The clinic said they will check on them tomorrow and Sunday and if they don't look like they will get to day 5, they will transfer over the weekend xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fingers crossed for 5 day transfer Bevvy! Do you know if they used ICSI in the end?

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - With 5 embryos in the lab you have a very high chance of getting to blast.  Have you decided on how many your having transferred? xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Bet you can't wait to do the first injection!!! Time will fly now you've started  

I'm on cycle day 31 today, I'm not bothered though as I knew AF would be late after my cycle in May/June... I felt like I ovulated a week ago so if that's the case I will have AF next week.

How is everyone else? Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

I have DS sports day today - can't wait!! I have my running trainers in the car ready for the mums race   (I'm so competitive)

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - that's tickled me! Can imagine your barging the other mums / dads out the way! I am sure af will be here soon. What is your usual cycle length? Remind me - when do you hope your next af will come, when you start on day 21? It won't be long now 

I can't wait for my first jab. eeeeekkk! Work is crazy busy at the moment so I am sure time will fly by as I won't have time to stop!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

As far as I know they are sticking with only allowing one transferred but we still might try and go for 2 if they change their mind!

Fingers crossed AF turns up next week!! 

My little one is having a school carnival today with a Caribbean theme so that will be fun. He is in the parade as a little nipper lol

Good luck in the mums race! Only thing I run for is the ice cream van hahaha 

They didn't use icsi, OHs little swimmers did it all by themselves lol

Good luck with your DR Beth bet your glad to finally be starting!

Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Bevvy so so pleased for you hun 5 little embies!!! Well done hun x

Great to see everyone else's cycles going so well

AFM its been a tough 2 weeks, my 16yr old has decided to up and leave home to live with her nan 200 miles away! 

On a positive note we have had our sperm freeze done so OH can go back on his injections but we have been told there are 7 couples in front of us :/ not sure how long it will take now to start the process i thought we were doing so well and after the freeze we would go to matching etc but its not looking that way, it cant be more than 3 months though surly as they would have to repeat the virial tests and stuff :/


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks karmas, 

Sorry to hear you daughter has moved away  but I'm glad you've managed to get you freeze done. 

I didn't think donors went on a waiting list?? Hopefully you will be getting started soon hun - at least you've started the process now xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Maybe wait until ET and ask them, also will depends on the grading of the embryos

Bethan - They better watch out!! I win every year  .  My cycle is normally 30 days, so only 1 day late.  I have to have 2 natural AF to start again so this one that is due anytime and then one in August so will probably start DR early September

Karmas - So sorry you DD has moved away, must be hard  .  Sorry if I sound dumb but how is your clinic taking so long with this egg share process? Mine was easy, I called them up, had the appointment, had bloods, got matched then cycled?  Are you going through NHS or something?  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah I will wait til I go in for the transfer. If they only say one , that's ok with me as well. 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - ET is lovely!! Very exciting! xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Karnas I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter, I really hope things improve xx
Glad your getting somewhere now in the process 

Bevvy brilliant 😃 I hope you get good blasts , don't be disheartened by having one transferred, I've done 3 cycles now and my only successful one was with only one blast transferred ( my dd! ) 

Fay I also had the two cycle wait, I was patient during that it's the matching that I'm not! lol 

Bethan before you know it will be EC 😃

Sorry if I've missed anyone 😩
Afm had a call today, my match fell through 😞
Waiting to be matched again, I really hope it's not another 7 week wait, oh well I just need to chill out and be  patient


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Caz,

I just think what will be will be. It's out of my hands now! What you said has given me hope  

Sorry to hear your match fell through...did they say why? Keep my fingers crossed that you get another match soon hun. Sure there will be seone else waiting to snap you up!! 

Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Thanks Bevvy 

They didn't say why, I'm just dubious about finding a match around this time of year  as people will want to have their holidays first so I guess it will be a quiet time. 
I was told I was to start straight away with treatment  with the match I just lost too as I'm already on the pill which made me excited as I thought yes! 
Ahh another little up and down 😃


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Morning ladies today is Day 4 of stimming I think I have started to feel something though not sure If I am imagining it, I am wiped out so tired and I think today a little bloated and slightly twingy in my tummy.

I hope the proof is on the scan on Monday


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - how are you embies doing? How are you feeling?

Fay - did you win?! Any sign of af?

Caz - so sorry it fell through, especially as you had started on bcp. Must be so hard. Really hope they match you super fast this time 

Miracle - I was super tired on stims too! Rest up & good luck for your scan Monday 

Karmas - so sorry to hear re your DD. Good news re the sperm freeze & I hope your wait isn't long either.

Wales - how are you? 1 day until you start dr. Exciting!

Pollita - not long for you either  these next 10 days will hopefully fly by!

Afm - first jab done. Woohoo! My DP is injecting me again which I always love, it makes her feel like part of the process.

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Caz- I had the same thing with my match. I was going on holiday then she was after. Luckily then let me start the DR whilst I was holiday so that stopped any delays. Stay positive hun. I know it's hard coz we all get our hopes up and a little bit excited knowing we are gonna get started but you'll be matchrd up again soon  

Miracle- could be a good sign that things have started to grow  good luck for your scan! 

Beth- embies must be doing ok as I'm sure they would've phoned me if they weren't doing so great and I needed transfer today so fingers crossed they are growing nicely! Well done on your first jab! Hope if went ok  it's nice for our OHs to feel part of the process 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - fab news! So 5 day transfer for you, how exciting!

B x


----------



## Karmas

Leaving my daughter there was the hardest thing ive ever had to do in my life, my mother and I have a long and hard history she was an awful parent and ive done everything I can to prevent and break the cycle with my own kids, now it seems like even though ive done all of these things and sacrificed the things I have (I was a mum at 15) its going to go that way anyway and there is nothing I can do to stop it, once my mum gets her claws in to my daughter she will change and it wont be for the better. There is nothing I can do but support my DD in her choices, she is articulate and knows her own mind.

Fay, the clinic is Coventry, I have no clue why they are taking so long when everyone elses cycles seem to be going much faster than mine its beginning to really annoy me if im honest, we have been on this journey for 8 yrs in total I dont understand what the hold ups are, Cov have been short staffed recently and we had that trouble with getting my notes from Brum so I spose that put us back a couple of months. We dont get NHS funding but it is an nhs clinic if this cycle fails I wont be able to have another with Cov as ill be over the age limit so ill have to go to Borne after this cycle. To top all that off it seems like every friend or family member I speak to is pregnant now or about to have their babies dont think I can take much more


----------



## bevvy82

Aww karmas, sorry to hear that. Hope things turn out ok xx

Yup Beth, day 5 is looking promising at the moment

I'm very excited today as my sister in law is being induced today so we will be welcoming a new addition this weekend!

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas said:


> Leaving my daughter there was the hardest thing ive ever had to do in my life, my mother and I have a long and hard history she was an awful parent and ive done everything I can to prevent and break the cycle with my own kids, now it seems like even though ive done all of these things and sacrificed the things I have (I was a mum at 15) its going to go that way anyway and there is nothing I can do to stop it, once my mum gets her claws in to my daughter she will change and it wont be for the better. There is nothing I can do but support my DD in her choices, she is articulate and knows her own mind.
> 
> Fay, the clinic is Coventry, I have no clue why they are taking so long when everyone elses cycles seem to be going much faster than mine its beginning to really annoy me if im honest, we have been on this journey for 8 yrs in total I dont understand what the hold ups are, Cov have been short staffed recently and we had that trouble with getting my notes from Brum so I spose that put us back a couple of months. We dont get NHS funding but it is an nhs clinic if this cycle fails I wont be able to have another with Cov as ill be over the age limit so ill have to go to Borne after this cycle. To top all that off it seems like every friend or family member I speak to is pregnant now or about to have their babies dont think I can take much more


Karmas,

I was at CRM coventry 2 weeks ago and i was told by Louise that there is a 6 month wait for egg shares at the mo. I guess there isnt alot of women in our area needing eggs.
:-( xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I slept through my alarm this morning I have etreme tiredness I fell asleep during the day yesterday and couldn't stay awake beyond 9pm could just be the heat  I guess who knows   I am  however really feeling something going on in my ovaries today is Day 5 of stims and I can feel some bloating and discomfort in my ovaries a bit like a pulling sensation? lol 

Day 6 stim scan is in the morning I hope this is not all my imagination and will show something on the scan


----------



## bevvy82

Morning all,

Miracle - I felt really tired and lethargic when I first started stimms as well so know how you feel. Hopefully your follies are growing nicely. Good luck for tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing ok

AFM - I'm still feeling quite uncomfortable from my EC on Thursday. Don't know if that's normal?? Haven't heard from the clinic so assuming all is ok and still on for ET Tuesday (unless they call today - hopefully not!!) just gotta wait for a call on Monday to tell me what time to go in. Eeek!
Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Bevvy good lcuk for your ET on Tuesday I am sure what you are feeling is very normal or at least how I imagine it should be you did get a good number of eggs and those ovaries did take a battering getting them out, rest up as much as you can! 

I am dreading mine if EC goes to dates I am given and ET will be dates given then I am due in work the day after for a 12 hr shift x 3 but nothing I can do about it I can't use any holidays as I am using the majority of available holiday to take during the school hols with the kids. I am however off from the 23rd of July for 12 days so I will be on count down for a rest then whilst not much of one as gonna be busy with the monsters lol then I am going to try and take a week at the end of August and then that's me till oct half term


----------



## bevvy82

What do you do for work? If it's something not too strenuous , you should ok if you take it easy...otherwise you will have to take a couple of sick days maybe?? You'll prob have a clearer idea tomorrow. Be nice that you got some time off soon. I'm just looking at ideas of where to take my little munchkin in the summer holidays. Trying to find as many free things to do a possible! Lol xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I work in a busy hospital bevvy in the MRI dept so there is alot of pat sliding and log rolling etc.. involved  Sick may be necessary!


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - I was exhausted when I stimmed last time. Exactly like you- napping, sleeping through alarms etc! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I'm sure your follicles will be lovely & big & the symptoms aren't just in your head. Sounds like you might have a bumper crop - well done you! Agree with Bevvy - take time off sick if you feel you need to. Is ec next week for you?

Bevvy - your embies are doing so well! Bet you can't wait to find out the details of et & what grades your embies are. It's all so exciting. How long are you taking off after et? How long did you take off after ec?

Wales - good luck for your first jab tonight cycle buddy!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Miracle- I would defo have a couple of sick days!! You don't want to be doing anything strenuous after ET! 

Beth- I work for myself at home so I can just chill and relax after ET for as long as needed. My OH has already said he's wrapping me in bubble wrap and cotton wool after ET so think I will make the most of it and milk it a bit hahaha

Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Beth, All being well EC should be the 15th in 10 days time but I have this feeling it might be sooner than that just a nagging feeling I might be wrong lol started stims 1st of July I believe  most stim for approx 10 days? they gave me an extra few as I responded slowly last cycle which was cancelled. Will have to just wait till tomorrow to see I guess, it's going to be a very long day!! 

Bevvy you are so lucky you work from home!! Bless your hubby mines in denial and acting like this is not happening I have tried talking to him and he just won't he did say he is now not sure another baby is a good idea!! a bit late really! I think he is just a little scared and won't be honest with me we started stims on the 1st of July as you know but this was also the 10 yr anniversary of losing our twins which he struggles with we both do but i think it brought a few feelings to the sufface and has scared him a little. I think he is secretly hoping it fails  we need a new car our old one has had it and considering we have 3 children we really would need a 7 seater but he is looking at the norm and has found one he likes grrrr!!!  Rant Over!


----------



## bevvy82

Aww hun sorry about DH. maybe he is just scared of it not working and knows how it affected you last time.  sorry for your loss of your twins    I think we are so fixated on how we feel as we are the ones doing the treatment, we forget that it must be hard on our partners as well because they don't want it to fail either. Us women are just better and expressing and dealing with our emotions. 

Lol men and their cars. My OH persuaded me into buying a sporty car. Which will now be totally impractical if we get the miracle of another child. So we will have to think about a new car too. Tell hubby that you should stop looking for cars until you know if the treatment has worked as you don't know what type of car you will need xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hope 6 MONTHS!!! All of my blood work will be out of date by then! Can they not just freeze any of my extra eggs for a recipient in the future  Ill be nearly 33 by the time I cycle then   This is typical of our journey every bloody time we take a step forward I end up right back at the bloody start, sorry ladies cant stay around for 6 m watching everyone else cycle I hope all of your cycles end in huge BFPs


----------



## bevvy82

6 months does seem an awful long time karmas and surely they should inform you of that!! 

I understand why you don't want to come on here. Why don't you contact the clinic and see what they say. Also maybe try Bourn hall?? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - so sorry your clinic has such a long waiting list, is there another clinic you could try? I understand how hard it is to read everyone's progress on here, Im feeling the same if I'm honest after having my BFN. 

Bethan - yea of course I won the mums race!!  . How's DR going? No sign of AF for me...no surprise there!!

Wales - good luck with first inhs toon today

Bevvy - no news is good news. You can ring the clinic for an update on your embies if you wanted to know? I called every day until transfer 

Miraclebaby - good luck for your scan tomorrow!! 

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- I didn't know you could do that. Defo no news is a good thing  I might call them tomorrow and see what they say. 

Well done on winning the mummy's race !! Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas said:


> Hope 6 MONTHS!!! All of my blood work will be out of date by then! Can they not just freeze any of my extra eggs for a recipient in the future  Ill be nearly 33 by the time I cycle then  This is typical of our journey every bloody time we take a step forward I end up right back at the bloody start, sorry ladies cant stay around for 6 m watching everyone else cycle I hope all of your cycles end in huge BFPs


It may be 6 months from the initial appointment, which assuming you have had. But that is at a guess. She sidnt go into detail jusg said they had more donors than recipients at the moment.

Maybe worth dropping them an email and seeing what is what xx


----------



## CassH

Evening all,

New to this website but currently in our second cycle of IVF and found comfort in knowing other people are in the same boat as us and understand!

I can see that most people on this forum are in the egg share scheme, though are donors - though I'm on the other side of the coin as a recipient.

After going through the menopause at 15yrs old,


----------



## CassH

That posted before I finished writing!

After going through the menopause at 15yrs old - it's so amazing that schemes like this exist, to give people like myself a chance of becoming a parent.

Wishing everyone on this journey all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## pollita

I've been MIA due to work being so busy, and I'm so far behind - hello everyone, hope you're all ok! Need to catch up with my cycle buddies soon  

Welcome CassH, I hope that you have success with your cycle!

AFM, I was updating my calendar today and noticed that DR starts in A WEEK (well, on Tuesday) which scares the   out of me to be honest. So close now. 1 week to DR, 3 weeks to baseline scan, 5 weeks to EC and ET, and 7 weeks to a (hopefully BFP) pregnancy test. I feel so sick at the thought of it, mainly because my first thoughts were "ah crack, I can't back out anymore" (not that I was planning to, it's just nice to know that you can change your mind!)

Work is crazy busy at the moment so I hope that it'll keep my mind off it as the last few weeks have absolutely flown by. EC is my only/main concern now, I'm ok about the injections I think. 

Waaaaah, that's my moment


----------



## bevvy82

Hi cassh, welcome to our thread! Good luck with your journey. Sorry to hear you went through the menopause at 15...how awful  hopefully you get matched up soon and can get started! Which clinic are you with ? 

Pollita- Oooh how exciting to be starting your DR soon. I found that time flew by once I started DR. I hate the waiting game - Tuesday seems like it's taking forever to come and then I'll have 2 weeks to wait again lol. I'm not the most patient person in the world! Just trying to keep chilled and relax. Kinda got the ' what will be , will be' vibes going on so I'm not stressing too much now. I've done everything i can, its out of my control now aaaaahhhh!!! Lol xxx


----------



## CassH

Thanks for the welcome pollita  Good luck with your cycle!

Bevvy82 - thanks for the welcome also! I'm a bit late in discovering this thread, and am already matched... to the point that ET is this week! I'm with Bourn Hall - found them pretty good during our cycle last year - just keeping everything crossed that we have more luck with this cycle!
Good luck with your cycle 

Xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Welcome Cass!!

First stim scan today this morning feeling very nervous !!


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck miracle!! Know you'll be fine 

Cass- that's great news hun  are you doing day 5 transfer? Did you get many eggs from your donor? Hopefully you've got lots of embies to pick from. Best of luck. Hope it works for you 

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Quick question anyone suffering with bad constipation? is this a side effect? is it safe to take a laxative while stimming?


----------



## bevvy82

Think I did for a couple of days but got it now I'm having the crinone gel!! Xxx


----------



## CassH

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way miraclebaby2015!

Bevvy82 - we received 7 eggs in total, 1 of which wasn't mature, and out of the remaining 6, 4 fertilised  so just got to keep our fingers crossed we get to a day 5 transfer! We received 10 eggs last year, and 2 got to Blastocyst stage, so we had 1 frozen.

Can't seem to think of anything else at the moment, I'm driving myself mad! Haha xx


----------



## bethannora

Morning everyone!

Miracle - good luck for your first stim scan x

Bevvy - good luck if you call the clinic today. Let us know how your embies are doing!

Cass - welcome! Good luck for et this week x

Pollita - eeeekkkkk, not long to go! X

Fay - typical of af! Hope she shows soon x

Hope - are you doing to egg share again?

Afm- still doing my dr jabs. They're fine so far - although I'm sure the hot sweats will kick in soon enough! Baseline scan not for another 2 weeks on the 21st.

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - good luck for your scan today xx


----------



## bethannora

Feel better Fay! Would kill for a day on the sofa!

B x


----------



## CassH

Hi Fay2410  Not 100% when ET is - hoping for tomorrow, though should find out today!

All very exciting, and nerve wracking at the same time!

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hope you feel better Fay- stick your feet up and watch some Jeremy Kyle lol xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- I'm totally addicted to love island too!! I never miss it haha. The crap we watch on TV lol. I loved the fifty shades books but felt a little let down by the film. The bloke who plays Christian grey doesn't live up to the character as you would imagine him the book so that ruined it for me. Xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I will watch anything! Love island is fab! I want Hannah and Jon to win!!! Their so cute together!! Also into big brother but much prefer love island. Oh really? I have heard a few say that mind... 
Are you going to call the clinic today about your embryos? When I called the day before transfer they told me that 2 were much more advanced and already blastocysts on day 4 hence why the one was hatching on day 5! Don't feel like you can't call them, at the end of their day their your embryos so your entitled to know how the little guys are doing!! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Ooh how exciting cass! Fingers crossed for you 

I can't believe how quickly time goes in the process, particularly when the run up to it dddrrraaagggssss.


----------



## bevvy82

I did like Jon and Hannah but then found out they had hooked up a few times before going on the program and I now find them a bit fake. I don't know who I'm rooting for now. 

The clinic will call me today to let me know what time I have to go in so I will ask them then about how they are doing  im kinda scared to find out Incase they give me bad news. Silly I know coz I'm sure they would have called me if there were any prob xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Hope Ive tried emailing them and I never get a reply ive email louise twice and the clinic once, ill be calling them today though because if they would have told me that the wait was 6 m after having all the testing i would have gone to borne in the first place,  the reason we were at Cov was because of changing clinics from Brum halve way through the screening process, we haven't even filled in the consent forms for Coventry yet!! I dont really want to change clinics again because if borne wont accept me there are no other clinics I can try as most of them wont take a PCOS sufferer who is over the age of 30, plus i dont really want to have to move my hubbies sperm freeze as that will be extra cost. No matter what the waiting time I really do have to stay with Cov if I want a chance of IVF this year (well hopefully this year) 

Ill look in every now and again but cant be sat here watching everyone else cycle, along with all the other issues we have had going on this last month I dont think I can take any more if im honest.


----------



## CassH

Fay2410 - yeah, tomorrow is day 5, though they told me they may call me over the weekend if I needed to go in sooner, or it could be as late as Wednesday.

So, just waiting for the phone to ring! xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

currently sat in waiting room sick with nerves!!


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Scan done 15 follies thats 3 more than I started with 3 are leading at 15-17mm and the rest under 10 waiting on nurse now.


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

oh and lining is 9.8mm


----------



## bevvy82

That's fab news miracle!!! Well done you!!! Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I called the clinic and they told me that out of the 5 that fertilised 
1 didn't really grow
1 wasn't quite at where it should be
1 x 5 cells 
1x 6 cells
1x 8 cells 

They check on day 3 but leave them alone on day 4 so dont today's status. The embryologist said that they will defo have the 3 to pick from on transfer and that they are all good quality. So that's reassuring  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fab news miracle & Bevvy!

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - great news xxx

Miraclebaby - hell of a crop already! At this rate you won't be stimming for you long!! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - just watched 50 shades of grey! What a load of s***!! Not my cup of tea I have to be honest!!
Catch up on towie now I think....better actors on there 😂😂😂xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Lol that was my thoughts exactly! Did you read the books?? Haha I love TOWIE too haha. 

My niece was born about 15 minutes ago...I am mega excited!! Can't wait to go and see her tonight. I might steal her haha xxx


----------



## bevvy82

She hadn't been weighed when my brother messaged me so have no idea at the moment. She is totally gorgeous tho!! 

I find the film didn't live up to the book at all. I've read all 3 books and loved them but not bothered about seeing the next films xxx


----------



## bethannora

Congrats Auntie Bevvy!

B x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hi ladies sorry not updated about the nurse I had to rush back to Colchester to get the boys from school...

So I came out of the scan feeling positive but after the nurse completely deflated and at a loss  She was very abrupt for one completely wasn't expecting that - I had a sneak at my chart and the 12 under 10mm are ranging between 4.5 and 9.5mm. The nurse kept going back to saying you need to discuss with your husband what you will do in this cycle as they might not catch up and could stay as they are and that the 3 I have between 15 and 17mm might be a loss as they are too far in front and any egg contained may well be past it's sell by date so to speak by the time of the others catch up  Then to top if off hubby's bloods are now a month out of date and if they don't have results by the end of the week we can say goodbye to egg collection, however if we had of had a cycle before that got to EC they would be valid for 2 years rather than 3 months which sounds odd!! How in the hell can I arrange these bloods so quickly? Kinda can't really afford an extra payout till pay day it's impossible! 

Back on Thursday for another scan and more bloods!

Girls what's your opinions can they will they catch up ? any similar stories of anyone's follicles after 5 days of stimming at a high dose?

Bevvy congrats on those embies sounds lovely x


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - I am so sorry. I was in a similar position in May. We agreed for our cycle to be cancelled in the end as we couldn't afford to carry on and pay the full price to do it on our own, as we didn't have enough follicles to egg share for free. I'm not saying this to scare you, but more so that you can have the discussion with your husband to decide what you will do now. I wish I had this heads up last time as we had to make a quick decision on the day. That being said, I did a lot of research when I was in a similar position to you, and a lot of women had fantastic stories about how their follicles had grown substantially in a couple of days. So you're definitely not out of the game. You're still so early on in the process - you have a week of stimming left. I am sure your 12 under 10 will all catch up. 

Will have everything crossed for you this Thursday. Hope you sort the bloods out too. 

Big hugs - I know how horrible the uncertainty is xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Thanks Beth I can't take the idea of being cancelled again my first cycle was cancelled because I wasn't responding although todays scan I am 2 days behind the scan from the last cycle and my follicles are ahead and responding better than before. I'm baffled what I am suppose to do now though in regards to hubby's bloods.


----------



## bethannora

Sorry if I have asked before - but are you on a much higher dose than last time? Are you on menopur or gonal f? I am sure with another week to go, your 12 will catch up fine. That's a lot to have at this stage! I've got no idea re your hubbies bloods. Sorry, I am easily confused!

B xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Yeah I am on the same dose as last time 450 Merional I was on Gonal-F last time (low AMH)


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear this miracle. Hopefully the others will catch up. On my first scan after starting stimms, mine hadn't grown and we're all under 10mm - when I went back two days later, my follies had had a growth spurt so you still have time. Keeping everything crossed for you hun   Xxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Bevvy how many days between scans what day of stim were they done and what was the size difference between scans? Sorry so many questions x


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - sorry as well hun, I don't have much advice as on my forst scan all my follicles were of sinilar size. It is still early days though and as Bethan said your definitely not out of the game yet xx


----------



## bevvy82

I had my first scan on day 7 of stimms and were all below 10mm. So they upped my dose slightly. Had another scan 3 days later and I still had a few under 10mm and a couple around 12-14mm. Then I had a final scan 2 days later and I had 1x 19mm, a few at 14-16 mm and some at 12mm and I still got 15 eggs xxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Fingers crossed I can get a jump on the sizes by Thursday, now to figure out bloods x


----------



## bevvy82

They made me have bloods after my first scan and then again at my last scan xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Yeah I had mine too no problems with mine just the Hubby's Virology HIV etc.. out of date by a poxy month, He cant get time off work its a new job started 2 weeks ago so that is making it hard to do.


----------



## bevvy82

On my last scan, they took forever to get blood out of me...think my body just said "no more!!" Lol. 

That is a bit crap that hubby's bloods will not be valid any more after 3 months. It's ridiculous. Sometimes it feels like they put hurdles in the way! :-(

Try and remain positive. My oh had only been at his job 2 months before we got started. We told them everything and luckily they were really understanding xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - good luck today hun!! Xxxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Bevvy good luck this morning   ing for some sticky vibes for you, how many are you putting back? x

Girls I feel like utter crap this morning I got up to go pee around 5am and I swear I am so bloated and uncomfortable it was a task just to pee!! my tummy is feeling so much going on it I feel positive this morning just got to wait till Thursday now for the next scan...off to see the GP this morning see if they will write a blood form up for us and hubby can go into work an hour late tomorrow after having them done. I hold no hope as my GP is not very helpful but it really is a last resort


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks ladies- gotta go in early this afternoon. Am excited and nervous! Can't believe the day is finally here!! We are just having the one put back in miracle xx

Hopefully , you can come out of your next scan more positive as sound like you've got a lot going on in there now    Fingers crossed for you gp appt just lay it on to them and tell them how important it is

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck today Bevvy  xxx


----------



## CassH

Had the call and going in for ET today 

Good luck Bevvy82 - I see you're in today too!

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yep me too hun. 

Good luck to you too. Xx


----------



## pollita

Waaaah, so excited for you bevvy, can't believe the day is finally here!!

Good luck to you too cass  wish you both all the best!


----------



## bethannora

Good luck to you to Cass 

Pollita - a week today you'll be jabbing! Exciting!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thank you honey xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Sooo....

My GP as expected refused the bloods due to funding rubbish!! however the Nurse overheard and wrote me a blood form out, she is so great she will do anything for you. She said if she gets into trouble for it so be it she has broad shoulders and thinks this new funding crap is all rubbish lol So hubby is gonna go into work late tomorrow stop off at the hospital and have his bloods done. I really don't think we will have results before egg collection though if we get to egg collection, so no idea what will happen


----------



## bevvy82

Aww that's fab news that your nurse helped you hun. Bloody jobsworth doctors eh!

When your hubby gets his bloods done, get him to tell them the situation and they might be nice to get it rushed through. I think they would be silly to be spending all the money on giving you all the drugs and preparing you for EC to then stop treatment. Stay positive honey xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hello girls  

Could I ask once you was matched how long it took for your treatment plan to come through? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hiya ,

Once I got matched, I started about 4 weeks later when my period came. It usually depends if you or your recipient have any commitments (holidays etc) xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Yes this is my second egg share. Have told them my dates and I'm already on the pill. Just wondered how long the plan takes to come through. As last time round things moved much quicker than this time x


----------



## Karmas

Good luck today Bevvy, fingers crossed for you hun x Hoping to see a BFP from you in 2 weeks


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks karmas xx

Well girls , I'm officially PUPO!! Woooo!! Praying for a very sticky bean. Now the dreaded 2ww! 

They transferred one embryo and said it was graded 5AB and said that it was good - she did explain what it all meant but I was concentrating so hard at not wetting myself lol xxx


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo Bevvy - huge congratulations on being PUPO! When is OTD?

B xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

17th july eeek xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Congrats Bevvy!!! Oh the 2ww - I'm not going to lie to you Bevvy hunny, the 2ww was the hardest 2 weeks of my life!!! Be strong, stay away from the pee sticks if you can and relax as much as possible!! Soooooo excited for you!! 

Welcome - It only takes one.  I started treatment 6 weeks later but only because my AF was late - I should have started 4 weeks after treatment planning

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

This 2ww will defo do my head in. I am gonna try and be strong and not test til otd...whether or not that will happen I don't know lol. Thanks honey   Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Congrats Bevvy on being pupo xx

As for me I think It's game over Hubby is refusing to have the bloods done saying if they are not going to be back in time then there is no point taking time off work to have them done..all he would be taking off is a frigging hour!! 

Then as part of an email he said this - I think the boat has passed It's not new. I don't want another baby.  I have told you plenty of times. I don't want another baby, I would rather spend whatever time and money I have on the 3 that I have.

He told me after I started the meds and thought maybe just nerves he will get over it!! What the heck am I suppose to do just spent the last few hrs crying I feel completely alone I don't even know how to deal with this not to mention if we pull out we will be charged for the cycle which I haven't got. What do I do?


----------



## bevvy82

Omg miracle, I'm so sorry  I can't believe he has said that. Surely he should've made this decision and spoken to you about it before treatment started and before you started putting yourself through all of this. . I don't really know what to say to make you feel any better. Am totally gutted for you honey. I really hope you guys can have a good chat and resolve it and maybe go ahead with the cycle   Xxxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi 
Miracle big big hugs 
I'm so sorry 
Can you not try to persuade him that he needs to do the bloods so that you can finish this cycle as you could be charged, even if you have to donate all. 
That could give you more time to discuss things. 

Bevy 😃😃😃😃😃 congrats !!!! Pupo ! 
And my little girl was the same grade embie you had put back, I hope it's a sign 😃

Fay hope you are well 😃

Bethan how are you getting on ? 😃

It only takes one once I was matched it took less than a week to come through, I would be tempted to email of its been longer than expected 😃

Polita not long now eekkk 😃

Karma how are you getting on 😃

CassH good luck 😃😃😃

Afm nothing yet, my match fell through last
Week so waiting to be matched again 😃


----------



## bevvy82

Really Caz?? Ooh that's reassuring   I hope you get matched up again soon hun xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Yes really Bevvy ! 
I have everything crossed for you 😃Xx


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - so sorry- you really are having a stressful time. Hope you can sort it all out tonight? It would be a huge shame to stop now. Do you think he just might be scared & this is his way of dealing with it?

Caz- really hope you get matched & started soon x

It only takes one - I started on my af that came after I was matched

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - I am so sorry your DH is getting cold feet. Maybe sit down this evening and talk things through, it does seem very cruel that he is only now really saying that he doesn't want another baby! What does he expect you to do with the eggs that are already growing inside you If you donated all would you have to pay anything? I really feel for you, I wouldn't want to give all my eggies away as a last minute decision especially because hubby changed his mind!! I really hope you can work it out - sending big hugs!  

Caz - Sorry you are still waiting to be matched - hope you get picked soon!    

AFM - I started at a new gym today, I'm going on my lunch breaks and a few classes after work - also got unlimited sunbeds for an extra £10.00 with my gym membership!! I'm hoping to lose a stone by September / October, ready for when I cycle next.  My BMI is 25 at the moment, but I feel like a cow and none of my clothes look very flattering on me anymore!! I'm also on a strict diet, today I have had porridge for breakfast, tuna sandwich on brown bread and an apple!! Black coffee with sweetners and water - I'm starving!!!!!  

Fay xx


----------



## CassH

Miracle - that's so sad, I hope you can continue with your cycle.

Thanks caz 

ET done, and now for the 2ww! I wasn't very patient last time, and have a feeling i'll be even worse this time.

Bring on 17th July!! It's the day after my hubby's birthday... so fingers crossed for the best birthday present ever


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck cass xxx


----------



## CassH

Good luck too Bevvy!

Lots of positive thinking  xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Defo  do you know the grade of your blast? X


----------



## CassH

They didn't say? I might try calling the clinic to see if I can find out.

Of the four that fertilised, two were put in. One was better quality than the other, but that's all we were told. They're checking the other two tomorrow to see if they are suitable for freezing, though the embryologist didn't think they would be. Did you get any for freezing? x


----------



## bevvy82

I only found out coz I asked but I'm sure if you call they will tell you 

We didn't have any suitable for freezing but not too fussed as we weren't completely sure we wanted to anyway xx


----------



## pollita

Congrats on being PUPO, Bevvy and Cass! Very happy for you both. I hope the next two weeks (and 9 months!) go by well for you   

Miracle, I'm so so sorry that you're going through this rough patch with your hubby. I hope that you can talk it through and he can sort his head out. Surely he wouldn't have let you get this far with meds if he didn't want to try at all so hopefully it's just a mild case of cold feet that he can warm up and carry on. 

Caz, Really hoping that you get matched again soon! It must be so frustrating to have a match fall through  

Fay, great news on the gym! I was thinking of doing the same - my local pool has an offer on at the moment of £40 membership for 3 months (it's usually £30 a month!) so I may give it a go, and do a couple of morning exercise classes too. My weight is spiralling out of control and I hate myself right now   Need to shift it before getting pregnant (cutting it fine, I know!!)



This time next week I'll be stabbing myself with a needle


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks pollita  

Miracle- hope you and hubby managed to sort things out last night. Been thinking about you xx

Fay- well done joining the gym. I have joined so many times then had no motivation to go lol. Luckily I'm a skinny Minnie but do need to get fitter lol. 

Pollita - how exciting that it's not long Til you get started. Bet you can't wait!! What day do you start jabbing??

Cass - how you feeling today? I was a it tender after ET yesterday but feeling ok today. Did you contact the clinic to check the grading on your embies?

Hey ladies, is there anything you did or didn't do during you 2ww? Clinic didn't really tell me much and I know I should prob just carry on as normal as like a natural pregnancy (no heavy lifting, avoiding certain foods etc) but I feel like I just want to get some bubble wrap around me and not move lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Just eat drink healthily and treat your body as though it was pregnant.  I was told no   on the 2ww 

Pollita - Not long at all for you, once you start injecting it really does go very fast!!

Bethan - How is DR going?  Have you had the hot seats yet?

CassH - Hope you get to speak to the clinic about the grading of your embryos

Miraclebaby - Did you and hubby sit down and talk last night?  Hope you've sorted things out  

Nothing to report for me, I'm not on cycle day 37 so I am a week late, I'm not too bothered though, I expected the old cow to play up after treatment

Fay xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Haha day I love that little emoticon loool. Yeah been on a good health kick and even if I did want it, my OH has told me I'm not allowed lol. 

Hope your af gets a wriggle on!! Lol xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - bet you can't wait to start jabbing! I'm the same - my weight is crazy at the moment. Need to lose some, but then in 2 weeks I'll be eating so much protein it almost seems pointless!

Bevvy - so exciting that you're PUPO! Eeeeekkk. Bet it feels amazing? Not sure what you can / can't do during 2ww. Sorry!

Fay - hopefully af will arrive soon. Well done on the gym & diet though! You're so good!

Cass - how are you feeling now that you're PUPO too? 

Miracle - hope you sorted everything out? When is your next scan?

Caz - hope you're OK? Any news on a match?

AFM - DR is going OK. Will be doing my sixth jab in a restaurant toilet tonight! Less than 2 weeks until my baseline scan. eeeeekkk! Missing the caffeine massively but still no hot sweats. Finding the jabs fine as well. Phew!

B xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Sadly no nothing has been sorted, Scan is tomorrow morning. He left this morning refusing to get the bloods done. I'm lost  

I could do without being at work today!


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - I am so sorry - is there no way of changing his mind? xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I am trying with very little success totally stuck on this one  wouldn't even talk to me last night. I spent most of the night awake and have spent all morning in tears, I took the morning off work for daughters sports day and will be going into work after and cant get out of it as I swapped my day so I could go to scan tomorrow I really don't feel up to it.


----------



## bevvy82

Miracle- I'm so sorry hun. What are you guys gonna do? Maybe you can say to him that you had both agreed to go ahead with the cycle and you can't stop halfway through treatment and maybe agree that this will be you last go at it?? 
Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

We had agreed this was our only shot if it didn't work that was it we would accept it and be done with it. That seems unimportant to him.


----------



## bevvy82

Oh hun, I really hope you can talk him round and can carry on with this cycle xxx


----------



## bethannora

Oh Miracle I am so, so sorry. I really hope you can change his mind & continue. Big hugs xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh Miracle, I'm so sorry  While I'm sure in his head he has his reasoning, it seems completely unfair for him to lead you on like this and then change his mind without giving you a proper explanation. I'd be furious!


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Ok things are very tense and I am treading on egg shells but hubby is having bloods done in the morning  I just don't think they will be ready in time for egg collection and the nurse I had was very abrupt and rudely said if results not available egg collection will not be booked! 

Next concern is the tube strike tomorrow I can get the train into liverpool street  from Colchester no problem however there are delays and speed restrictions due to engineering work going on with a bridge between colchester and chelmsford but I have no idea what things will be like from liverpool street or how I am getting to the clinic from there, I will  be late no doubt about it  

TMI Warning - I am slightly concerned that my ovulation suppressant has stopped working the pulling sensation in my ovaries seems to have gone walkabouts I am extremely bloated though but I am losing a lot of creamy discharge which I normally do during ovulation this can't be happening surely? 

I have had 8 days of stims now 9th injection will be 7am tomorrow morning and scan at 11.15 (if I am not late) last scan was 3 follies between 15-17mm and then 12 between 4.5-9.5mm what kind of results should I realistically be looking at tomorrow?

x


----------



## bevvy82

I'm glad hubby has agreed to go for the blood test  hopefully this is a sign he does actually want to go ahead. 

With travel just give yourself plenty of extra time and call the clinic in the morning to say you may be a bit late due to trains and that way they can see others whilst they wait for you if you are late. I'm sure they will understand. 

You've got a few more days of stimms til EC and maybe they will just Coast you for a few days until hubby's bloods are back. They won't cancel when it's this close. 

As you are at the clinic tomorrow ask them about your suppressant - I can't help on that part in afraid hun 

At my second scan, they expected my follies to be around 12-14 mm (I think) but everyone is different 

Try and relax hun xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - so glad things are looking up for you and DH has come around

As for discharge I had lots of CM at the end of stimming I think it's perfectly normal xx


----------



## DupsJane

Hi there, I'm new on here and have an appointment with lister fertility clinic on the 30th for initial consultation  for egg sharing.  Is anyone out there in the same boat? Hope to hear from you soon ..


----------



## bevvy82

Hi dups,

Welcome to the thread and good luck for your egg share journey!

We are all doing egg sharing on here and at different stages of the process.

I had my egg transfer yesterday so am in the dreaded two week wait to see if it worked xx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome to the thread dupsjane!! We're all at different stages, some are waiting to cycle for 1st, 2nd,3rd time and others have just cycled or at the beginning of their cycle. So what's your story? 

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies!!

Miraclebaby - good luck today hun!!!!! 

Bevvy - how are you feeling? 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning!

Feeling ok today. Getting the odd crampy feeling on my right side every so often - not sure if that's a good or bad thing lol. 

With my DS, I had no symptoms whatsoever . 

How are you hun? 

Miracle- good luck today hun. Hope you've got lots of lovely sized follies

Xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Morning ladies 

Scan this morning I hope it goes well will update from the clinic if I can there is always a lot of waiting around so I'm sure there will be time lol.

Dups - I'm with the Lister currently on Day 9 of stims, praying today I get a date for Egg Collection (all being well)

Bevvy - how are you feeling being pupo?


----------



## bevvy82

Miracle - I still feel like it's not real tbh. I feel a bit crampy and really tired all the time. I trying to be positive but I also don't wanna pin all my hopes on it working just in case it doesn't. I feel in total limbo at the moment. I'm only 2 days in to the 2ww and it's killing me already lol xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Oh bless what date have you been given for OTD?


----------



## bevvy82

Otd is the 17th so I'm only 2dp5dt. When I was wiping this morning, I had a little bit of pink discharge so I'm hoping that isn't a bad sign :-/ xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Pink discharge so soon after transfer is a very very good sign of implantation!!!!! - Seriously take it as a positive hun!!    xxx


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - good luck for today! So glad your DH is having his bloods  

Dups jane - welcome! Good luck for your journey with egg sharing & your first appt on the 30th!

Bevvy - ooohhh fingers crossed it's implantation! Woop! Hope you're feeling ok x

Fay - naughty af showed her face yet? When do you start your antibiotics? Enjoy the gym!

Pollita - hope this week isn't going too slowly! Not long now!

Wales - how are you? Jabs going ok? When's your baseline again?

No news with me really. Super bloated from the suprecur again & no sign of af yet. Still have 12 days until baseline so plenty of time for af to come! 

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks ladies- fingers crossed it is implantation  

Fay/Bethan - hope the witch is here soon for you both xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Doesn't look good ladies I have 6 ranging between 16-23mm but the rest still under 10mm. Waiting for the nurse but at the moment not enough to share I need 8 minimum


----------



## bevvy82

Sorry to hear that miracle. Maybe they will let you stimm for a bit longer to see if the smaller ones catch up?? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - So sorry it's not the news you wanted to hear, I will keep everything crossed for them giving you more time xx


----------



## bethannora

Oh miracle, I'm so sorry. I hope they give you more time. Big hugs x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi 

Miracle I'm so sorry 
How did you get on with the nurse ?

Bevvy wiping pink 😃 brilliant sign 😃

Fay hope you are well 😄

Bethan hope af comes soon 😃

Dupsjane welcome, I'm also at the lister. I'm waiting to be matched for my 4th egg share cycle 😃
Good luck with your initial consultation.
Have you got to go before to get bloods done 😃

Polita hope you are well 😃

Afm still waiting to be matched nearly 9 weeks now 😟
Trying to be patient lol.


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

They won't give me more time it's only been 9 days..they said its too risky as the 6 are big and ready and we could risk losing them  egg collection is Saturday 7am!! However they insist they will get no more than 6 eggs which means I will jave to donate them all   . How can they be so sure?  is there any chance the trigger will give me that extra 2 so I can't some for myself?  there is no way in hell I will get hubby to comit to another cycle after this.


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - I had 15 good sized follicles and 15 eggs collected. Will they give you a free cycle if you donate all?  So sorry you are facing another obstacle   xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I believe so Fay but hubby will no way allow another cycle.


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - I am so sorry to hear that! If he was my hubby I wouldn't be as soft! I hope he is taking care of you and reassuring you.  I really do feel for you, you haven't had the easiest of rides at all on this journey.  It does sound daft of him to agree to this one then say there's no more?? You haven't really had a cycle yet not fully so why does he not want to give it a chance?  I understand that he said if this cycle fails then that's it, but say to him you want to have your free cycle and if that fails then so be it.  He needs to meet you half way hun!! Sending big hugs!!  

Fay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Miracle - I'm so sorry hun. Hopefully your hubby will be understanding so you can maybe do a donate all and do the free cycle soon. Hopefully he won't dig his heels in and will be supportive of you. I'm so sorry that it wasn't better news 

Xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Miracle I'm so sorry 

I hope that an extra two manage to mature in time 

If not I really hope you have time to persuade your husband to give you a full go of your own


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Realistically ladies is it possible to get the follicles to grow in the next day or so the ones under 10mm? to possible get another 2 eggs.


----------



## bevvy82

Never say never hun. My started off slowly and the difference in the 2 days between scans was amazing so potentially they could grow but you just never know.   Sending lots of positive thoughts hun. Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

They just seemed so adamant that they wouldn't from the first scan which was after 5 days of stims and now after 8 days of stims I am ready for egg collection but still say the follies under 10 won't make it  I did only have have 3 leading though on Monday and now 6 leading, 1 more dose of stims tonight then the trigger at 10pm how much of a boost can that really give?


----------



## bevvy82

I really don't know hun. You will just have to hope for the best and see. I didn't realise you triggered tonight. Oh hun, I really wish things were more positive for you. Have you spoke to hunny to discuss things yet? Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

No I am only home been a nightmare travel and he is not in from work yet, I can't believe this has gone oh so wrong yet again


----------



## Caz242424

I'm sorry I can't be more of a help but I know the trigger can give you a few extra but don't know how big they need to be for it to happen. 
As in came they mature enough from 10 mm.. I really hope so 😃


----------



## Fay2410

Miracle they may grow!! They need to be 14-16mm for them to contain a mature egg and they are supossed to grow 2-4mm a day so you never know they may arch up in 48 hours!!! I really hope they do hun! Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

That's sounding much more promising ! 

Listen to Fay ! 



Can I just share a little good news ...IVE BEEN MATCHED!


----------



## bevvy82

Yay Caz!!! That's fab news. Congrats honey!!! When do you get started?? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Miracle - I really hope you get some more growth so you can keep some for you. Seems so cruel to go through all this & then not get any / not be able to do your keep all cycle next x

Caz- amazing news! Woohoo! Any idea on dates?

Bevvy - how are you feeling pupo lady?

Fay - you're a wealth of knowledge!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Beth- I love being classed as pupo... Hopefully that title remains for the next 9 months lol. Driving myself insane trying to symptom spot even tho I know it's too early!!

How you doing hun? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Bless you! I will be one crazy lady if I ever get to be pupo!! You gonna be a good girl & hold out to test until otd? I plan to, but I know how impatient I am!

All good with me. Just super tired & a little bit bloated. Impatiently waiting for af too! I have acupuncture booked in for next week. Never had it before but hoping it helps...we shall see!

B xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Caz about time hun congrats  hope you get started soon x

Meanwhile I am sat with a hot water bottle on my belly not likely it will help but I gotta try something took my last drugs and 10pm is the trigger nothing much I can do then...


----------



## bevvy82

I'm gonna try my hardest to hold out Til OTD but I don't know if my intentions will be strong enough lol 

Hurry up AF! Acupuncture is supposed to be really good with fertility. 

Good luck with your trigger hun. I used my hot water bottle religiously after Fay suggested it xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Yeah I have been using it since day 1 clearly the greedy 6 have been stealing all the heat lol.


----------



## bevvy82

Lol defo. Little buggers eh. Any joy with hubby or is he still at work? Xxx


----------



## pollita

Miracle, my fingers are firmly crossed for you! You never know what could happen in the meantime  Keep them warm and will them to grow without stressing yourself out (as that definitely won't help!)  

Caz, soooooooo pleased for you! Have they given you any idea of dates yet?  

Bevvy, I used to be the worst at symptom spotting, but as the cycles went on I got better about it (I think I lost hope). This time around I'll be a wreck I bet because there's so much more of a chance of it working   I keep thinking you must be in the second week haha, it must really be dragging for you!


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita- tell me about it, these two days have felt like a month! Lol xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Trigger shot done


----------



## bevvy82

Yay! Well done miracle. I'm totally   For good news from you xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Well done Miracle 

I'm praying hard for those eggs 
They have until Saturday am corne on eggies!  

No dates for me yet just waitng to be sent treatment plan. 
This is the same stage I was at last week the constant refreshing email phase in hope of plan arriving. LOL


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

I so want to stay home on the sofa with a hot water bottle all day! but I can't I have a 12 hr shift today and really need to go in so I can check hubby's blood results on the path lab


----------



## bevvy82

Aww bless you hun. Maybe go in but when you get in say you don't feel too great then you can check on hubby's results and then blag your way into going home so you can put your feet up and relax xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

haha no chance, I'm there till 9pm everybody else will have left by then I am there on my own till lock up. With any luck the last patient won't show up!! as it is I am going to have to go sick Sat and Sun that's not going to go down well. What do I nee to bring with me to clinic for Egg collection I never got told and I did email them but no response?? Do I just show up?


----------



## bevvy82

Aww poor you. 

For EC I got told to take my dressing gown and socks/slippers and a towel Incase you want to freshen up before you go down for EC. That was all they told me. When I got there they give you a tablet to make you feel relaxed and then you get a pain killer pessaries to put up your bum - that was a shock to me haha xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - try putting some cute heat pads on throughout tr day is you do stick it out in work - heat those babies up!!Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

That's a good idea. Didnt think of that. Well done! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan is to thank for that one she told me about them   

How you feeling today Bevvy? ️Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Where can I get heat pads before 9am? lol can't really ke my hot water bottle to work with me hehe


----------



## bevvy82

I'm fine thanks hun. Still cramping a bit, woke up about 2am last night dying for a wee and had a really dry mouth. Kept getting hot n cold all night, sore nipples too.  Don't know if it means anything. I'm trying soooo hard not to read into anything Incase it hasnt worked but can't help myself lol xxx

You can get them from supermarkets I think but not 100% sure xxx


----------



## bethannora

I bought mine from Tesco. Just make sure if you're getting the cura heat pad ones, that they're not medicated ones. Their period pain ones definitely aren't medicated & perfect size! Xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Damn no time for that Tesco is miles away I'm in a village lmao I gotta drop kids off at school then get to work  which I am leaving home now to do  

Will update tomorrow ladies on how I get on Wish me luck x


----------



## bevvy82

I wish you all the luck in the world miracle   Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry I meant cura head pads not cute heat pads! - As for EC I didn't have the sedative tablet or the pain relief pessarie.  I had antibiotics and sedatives straight into my vein.  I guess all clinics do it slightly differently.  I took nighty, socks, slippers, dressing gown and some pads in case you have slight bleeding after - I wish you all the luck in the work Miraclebaby!! xx


----------



## bevvy82

I had the iv sedation as well. Maybe my clinic like to get you well dosed up haha xx


----------



## bethannora

Wooho - af has arrived! Scan in 11 days so hopefully I will have a nice & thin lining 

B xx


----------



## bevvy82

Woohoooooo yay!!! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Your so lucky getting more drugs than me **** **** ****

Bethan -     Fab New hun!! I wish mine would hurry up so I can get started!!   xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- may of had my drugs but didn't feel like they did anything. I found it all quite painful still  think they didn't quite give me enough iv sedation  ahh I've missed those butt wiggles lol xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - sending you good af vibes so that yours comes too!

Bevvy / Fay - hope I have loads of sedation so I don't feel it too! I love being put to sleep, I'm a bit weird like that!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Your AF vibes have worked!!! Yay!! If my next AF is on time I will be DR end of August xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- that's fab news chick. You two will be getting started in no time!! X x

After you said about possible getting a bfp tomorrow if it had worked, I'm desperate to test now lol. I know it's still prob way too early but me and OH been chatting and I think we've just worked each other up in to doing it hahaha xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - woohoo! We're obviously in sync! Haha! Roll on august!

Bevvy - oooohhhh! Good luck lovely lady 

Miracle - good luck for ec tomorrow. I have everything crossed that there's enough for you too!

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hello! 
Just popping on to say Hi. I'm really rubbish at keeping up on here, but do have a little read every now and again to see how you're all getting on. I can see things are progressing nicely for lots of you! Bethan, great that Af has arrived, I'm still on bcp until tomorrow so slightly worried that mine won't get here on time. baseline is a week Monday for me. I'm off on holiday's Sunday so I doubt I'll get on here next week, so good luck to those coming to the end of your cycle xx


----------



## Charl22

I have recently been accepted for egg sharing and will start my IVF soon, I haven't shared this with many people and I have had varying reactions. I'm not able to conceive naturally with my husband as he had a vasectomy many years before we met and the reversal has been unsuccessful. Has anyone else had negative comments regarding egg sharing as I don't have anyone to talk to that understands.


----------



## bevvy82

Hi charl and welcome to the thread. 

I know how you feel. Some people thought it was a lovely idea but then I had some people who couldn't get their head around it and couldn't understand how I could give away my potential 'children'. I tried to explain its not like that and yes they will have your genes but it's an egg that may have never been fertilised by me and never used so why not give someone else the chance to be a mother. I like to see it as My ovaries are like flowers and when the wind blows, the flowers seeds will leave the flower and  land in various places and create flowers of their own. Bit cheesy and cringe  I know lol (and I'm not a hippy haha) 

There will always be negative people for every situation in life. You just have to remember that you are doing an amazing thing by giving away your eggs in order to help another person achieve their dreams of becoming a parent and without all of these amazing ladies on here, they would never get the chance to do this. 

Good luck on your journey and hope you stick with us on here

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

Wales - good luck with your baseline and stimming how exciting!!

AFM- having a very low day. Our gorgeous doggy was very poorly and we had to rush him to the vets last night. He had a major heart problem and we had to put him to sleep. We are totally devastated. Silly me decided to poas in the hope of a miracle bfp. Ridiculous really because I'm pretty sure 4dp5dt is too early and I got a bfn (no shock there). Just on a bit of a downer now. Still getting cramps and had a little bit more pink cm this morning. Don't know if it's a good or bad thing. Just assuming its not gonna be my time this cycle. Sorry to be so miserable. 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - I only stopped the bcp 3 days ago so don't worry about that. They just want to make sure you definitely don't have a cyst again. Have a lovely holiday & good luck for baseline on the 20th xxx

Charl - welcome! I think we have shocked a few people, but most people are happy. To be honest we've only told those who understand about egg sharing - the rest we've just said standard ivf. Good luck with your journey xxx

Bevvy - I'm so sorry about your dog. There are no words to describe how much a dog is part of your family. I real do feel for you. Big big hugs. And sorry re your bfn too, but it's just too early. You still have every chance of a bfp, don't give up hope now, honestly xxx

Fay - hope af isn't too bad!

Pollita - how's dr treating you?

Miracle - good luck for today x

Afm - started to get a few bruises from jabbing but nothing major. Phew! Af is very light, but I'm pretty sure mine was super light last time. Plus, my last af lasted 16 days because I was started on bcp on day one. I have a facial booked in today so looking forward to that. Then acupuncture starts Tuesday. Anyone had it before? What's it like?

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Beth   Trying to stay positive, promise lol x

I had bruising with the jabs too. esp my first stimming jab, I got a bruise the size of a £2 coin and its only just faded now! Other than that, I had a few little ones but nothing too bad. Ooh how lovely getting a facial. I could do with a bit of pampering that's for sure lol. 

Good luck with your acupuncture, I could never try it coz of the whole needle thing but a lot of people say how good it is xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - when did you test this morning? It's very early hun but I totally understand why you did as I was exactly the same. The pink discharge is more of a positive than negative because of implantation bleeding. Remember emjay didn't get her BFP until 8 or 9 DP. So sorry about your doggy, how awful and  what crappy timing for you. Put your feet up today and have a rest day, watch a nice film and relax xxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

I tested about 4am this morning hun. I can't help but poas. Even though it's awful looking at the negative result   would it be too early for AF bleeding?? I just don't want it to be the start if it I'm trying not to get obsessed with it but easier said thank done eh! 

My little boy made my day this morning. I told him I loved him and he said "I love you too mummy, you make my heart beautiful" he's only 3 bless him xx


----------



## Fay2410

Aw Bevvy that's so lush! Bless him! 

I started to bleed at 10dp 5dt but it was fresh blood so I think too early for your AF xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome to the thread charl!! Egg sharing is a lovely thing to do don't let anyone tell you different! 

Bethan - AF has stopped now but I'm sure it'll start back up soon. Facial sounds amazing, I'm taking my mother in law to a spa day next Saturday with a facial, full body massage, pedicure and manicure! I'm really looking forward to it! 

Wales - have a fab holiday, are you going anywhere nice? 

Fay xxx


----------



## Charl22

Thank you all for your responses, I had no idea how others were handling it, it's great to know that there are others out there in the same position. I have my first appointment with the nurse in two weeks, not really sure what to expect....  

Thank you for welcoming me to the group 😊


----------



## bevvy82

If you have any questions hun, just ask, at least one of us will be able to answer xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh Bevvy, I'm so so sorry to hear about your dog   Sending you lots of hugs  

3 days, ladies, 3 days. I want to cry I'm so scared   Deep breaths!


----------



## Charl22

Bevvy - sorry to hear about your dog, it's amazing how they become such an important part of lives but I bet you gave your dog an amazing life and was very lucky to spend such special time with you. Remember the good times xx

I haven't been matched with anyone yet and exactly who and when hasn't been discussed, how long did other shave to wait as part of the egg sharing process?

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, beautiful day today


----------



## Charl22

Pollita - apologies for not knowing what you are waiting for, waiting for anything is always tough! Keep strong x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for all your kind words ladies - I've picked meself up a bit now and had a good old cry. 

Pollita - eek 3 days. That's come round so quickly all of a sudden. Aww don't be scared. You'll do great. And you got us for support as well  positive thinking! And remember Emla cream if the jabs get too much!! Lol

Charl- have you got as far as having your blood tests done. I found that I was matched within two weeks of getting the all clear on my tests and then I start treatment about 4/6 weeks after that. It all depends on the clinic your with but I think most of us have been matched within a few weeks. Xxx

AFM- I can see myself becoming a poas addict haha. I've brought a load of cheapie tests. Feeling a lot more positive and having the mindset of if it doesn't work, we'll try again   Please work!!!! Lol xx


----------



## Charl22

That's incredible that it's so quick Bevvy, I had no idea it could be so quick. I had my AMH levels back and they were 48, it was the first bit of good news in the whole process. I have an appointment with the counsellor this Friday and the nurse in two weeks.


----------



## bevvy82

Charl- I found that it was the blood test results that took longer than anything as the main ones can take 4-6 weeks to come back. It does feel like all you do is spend your time waiting until you finally get your treatment plan and start down regging. Xxx


----------



## Charl22

I think I do have some more blood tests but not sure what else though, I find that they tell you so much information it's difficult to tenement everything so I find myself just doing what I'm told and sometimes not really understanding what it's for! haha!! I bet that sounds like I don't care, I have decided to put my trust in them and do whatever they think is best.


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah it does feel like a complete minefield sometimes!! Just remember you got all of us here and we have a wealth of knowledge between us lol. Xxx


----------



## Charl22

Thank you, it's really great to know. I haven't even told anyone that we're even having IVF, I have only told my parents and two friends. I have found the IVF subject to be very strange, I have watched others go through it, most were given pity which I saw as patronising and on another occasion I watched a group of colleagues discuss how someone who was having IVF ripped apart! The person having it wasn't present and it remains with me that I didn't step in and defend her, I just walked away. It was at a time that I was considering it so I didn't feel strong enough to say anything. Because of this I don't feel ready to tell people that we are having IVF. I have instantly felt a relief knowing that you are all there and understand what I'm going through. Thank you xxx


----------



## bevvy82

It's hard to tell people about ivf and also I think it puts extra pressure on you as people will constantly be asking you what's happening and you don't need the extra stress. Like you say, people tend to pity you when you mention ivf. At least you know here you can say what you want and talk about whatever you need to and it's fine  xxx


----------



## Charl22

It's great to know that. You all seem like such lovely people, so respectful and kind, thank you for welcoming me x


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies just a quick update, the clinic got back to me there are 7 couples in front of us before the matching process starts, I asked the EC nurse if I would have to have the bloods repeated for a fourth time as if the waiting list takes longer than 3 months all my bloods will be out of date, she said 'Oh yes as an egg sharer we expect you to repeat the tests' WTF is the point in making a needle phobic go through all of those bloods and stuff if your just going to bloody repeat them closer to the time of treatment! ARGH Sorry ladies just really peed off!!

Welcome Charl, what clinic are you at hun?

Bevvy, keep positive hun fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## bevvy82

Oh karmas hun, I'm so sorry  how awful. Surely matching goes on people's characteristic requirements  not by who was 1st in the queue. I can't believe you keep getting knocked back. I really feel for you  

Why don't you come to bourn hall... They aim to match within 4 weeks. They are really good. Hopefully you can use your results from your clinic to change over xxx


----------



## bethannora

So sorry Karmas. Like you say, it totally makes more sense to go on characteristics. That's what my clinic does - adds new donors into a pool for the recipients to choose themselves. I hope your wait goes super fast x

Bevvy - when do you think you will test next? Hope you're ok today re your darling dog xxx

Pollita - 2 days! Eeeeekkk! 

Fay - has your af returned? Done anything nice this weekend? Your spa day sounds amazing! 

Charl - your amh results are brilliant. Well done!

Afm - no news really. Still jabbing away! My af has been quite light so hoping my womb lining will be thin enough. Reading a funny book about ivf called 'baby roulette'. It's a couples personal story - it's really good! I definitely recommend it. I haven't got to the end yet so I'm hoping for a happy ending for them. It's better than the million factual / medical ivf books that I've read anyway!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

My clinic does our matching differently they will only send out potential donors to recipients that have similar characteristics. So each recipient will only get 2/3 Max to choose from. With my match, my recipient had been waiting for ages to get a donor with my characteristics. 

Feel much better today thanks Beth. had a good old sob and miss him dearly but it was kinder to let him go than to prolong his suffering for our sakes. 

I'll prob test Tomoz if I'm honest. No good me trying to pretend otherwise loool. 

When I bled during Dr I literally had a massive blood clot and then just light spotting for a few days and my lining was fine so sure yours will be perfect, then the exciting (or stressful) time starts xxx


----------



## bethannora

Glad you're feeling better. It's a horrible thing to go through, but you made a selfless decision & did right by your pouch up until the end. Well done lovely lady. Ooohhhh good luck for tomorrow then lady!

Yeh my af was super light last time & I still down regged ok. Phew! Stims will definitely be stressful for me after my huge fail last time! On a higher dose of gonal f this time, and did menopur last time, so hoping things will be better  fingers crossed!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Have everything crossed for you honey. At least the clinic will know to up your doseage n stuff this time. Positive feelings chick xx


----------



## Charl22

Hi karmas, sorry to hear that you have such a wait. The clinic I'm using is Bourne Hall in Colchester, they haven't yet said anything about time frames for matching x


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - how did yesterday go hun? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - so sorry to hear about your long wait. I'm with the same clinic as polita and Bethan and their policy is that if your not matched in 12 weeks they go ahead with treatment and freeze the eggs you share. How far is Bourne hall for you? Could changing clinics be another option for you? 

Bethan - my AF is here but like you it's very light. I've had a weekend at home, went out with DH for a few vodkas and cokes Friday after work, lazed about all day yesterday, full house clean and food shopping today oh and DS twisted my arm into kitting him out with a new wardrobe!! How has your weekend been? What date is baseline scan for you?

Bevvy - im keeping everything crossed for you

Charl - this group is very suportive and it's amazing that we all have each other to share and advise eachother through our journeys 

Caz - when is your treatment planning appointment? 

Polita - not long I til you start jabbing, you'll be fine! 

On that note ladies lets have a group hug 
 

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - sounds like a lovely weekend! Baseline for me is next Tuesday 21st. Still have a super light af (practically gone now) so hoping my linign will be nice & thin. We shall see! When do you start your antibiotics?

Bevvy - did you test again? I have everything crossed for you lovely x

How's everyone else doing?

B xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey Beth- yes I tested again BFN as usual  I decided to get some first response ones. But donut that I am picked up the ones that are to be used from first day of missed period and not early response ones... D'oh!!!

Defo think a group hug is needed  

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - so sorry lovely. You still have loads of time to have a BFP though so please don't be too disheartened.  

Joining you ladies with the group hug:  

B xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Haha Bethan you've impressed me with your group hug icon!!!  Not sure when DH will start antibiotics but I will start on day 21 when I have the scratch.  I will ask the clinic about DH - thanks for reminding me.  So a week tomorrow for you and then onto stimms - yay!! 

Bevvy - Keeping everything crossed that your result will turn into a BFP!!  

I've been in agony since 1.30pm, my AF has arrived properly and she is killing me.  I've taken all the pain killers I can and their not touching me   
I may have to leave work now as I am in so much pain

Fay xxx


----------



## bethannora

I know, check me out knowing how to do the emoticon! Ha ha.

Oh -poor you with your painful af. Nothing worse than when they hurt :-( You'll have to find one of your heat pads to use!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

There's a chemist next door to where I work so just bought a hot water bottle - £8.00!! Still not touching the pain   xx


----------



## kez26

Hi everyone,

I'm quite new to the site, I came across it after finding out my tubes are blocked less than a week ago. One of my options is egg sharing, which I am seriously thinking about doing. 

I haven't read everyone's comments (as there are quite a few) but they are helping me to look forward rather than be negative.

Just thought I would say hi and hopefully after my consultation I will understand more


----------



## bevvy82

Poor you fay- get some chocolate, put Ya feet up and let hubby look after you when you get home  

Kez- welcome hun! Egg sharing is a lovely thing to do and defo worthwhile. We can all help you with any questions you might have it if you just wanna chat about what's happening. Lovely bunch of ladies on here when is your consultation? Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## bethannora

Welcome kez! As Bevvy has said, fire away with any questions. I'm sure one of us will have the answer! Good luck with your journey - it's a wonderful thing to do xxx


----------



## Charl22

Fay, I'm sorry to hear you are suffering today, chocolate is the answer, stock up and snuggle in for the evening  

Hi Kez, I'm new to this too, I have just been accepted for egg sharing and waiting for the next step with the clinic. Have you decided which clinic?

Couldn't agree more Bevvy, lovely bunch of ladies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Kez!! Egg sharing is a wonderful thing to do and the other ladies have said this thread has a lovely group of ladies, very supportive. To be honest I'm addicted to it  

Thanks ladies, I'm home now and DH is cooking us chicken curry   hot water bottle has eased it a little thank god! 

Fay Xxxx


----------



## kez26

Awwww thanxxx everyone  

Not got my appointment yet as I only had my lap on Thursday, so just waiting for my letter with appointment.

Haven't got a clue which clinic to go for if I'm honest. There is one local to me in Northamptonshire, however I think it is cheaper if I go to London.  

It's all a little confusing at the moment and I'm still really emotional (not helped by being in pain from my lap)    Just want my appointment asap so I can start planning etc 

Thanx again everyone xx <3


----------



## Bubbles12

Kez,

I lived in northampton and know a few ladies that cycled at CARE. CARE is quite a good clinic although i know theu are quite expensive to egg share. I know that you have to pay for half of the treatment as i had a consultation there about 5 years ago.
x


----------



## bevvy82

Kez- if you aren't that far from cambridge, Bourn hall is really good. You just gotta remember that when you start treatment, you will be up and down to the clinic every couple of days for checks so don't pick somewhere that is too far away xx

Hope the pain from you lap eases off soon. I think we can all agree that the ivf / egg sharing journey is very emotional but I've found that everyone on here is amazingly supportive and weve got a good bunch of girls on here. Truth be told, I'd be lost without all you guys  

Fay- glad hubby is looking after you and AF pains are easing up now xxx


----------



## kez26

Thanx Hope84, It was CARE I was looking in to and you are right about the costs. Defo not the cheapest option

Bevvy, I'm not too far from cambridge so will defo look into that clinic, thank you  

Everyone seems lovely here, so thank you


----------



## bevvy82

I go to Bourn hall in Cambridge and have nothing but praises for them, they've been great xx


----------



## kez26

I've just had a look on their site and looking at their prices, which seem a lot cheaper than the Northampton CARE clinic, I was going to look at going to London, however this option seems to be a lot easier 

Thank you Bevvy 



bevvy82 said:


> I go to Bourn hall in Cambridge and have nothing but praises for them, they've been great xx


----------



## bevvy82

No problem hun  if you have any questions just ask. 

Xxx


----------



## TeaAndCake

Hi everyone

I'm hoping to do egg sharing at the Lister clinic, I just need to come up with the money! 

Would anyone be ok to share how much their cycle cost? I am trying to work out how much money I'll actually need. Could there be any surprises that could crop up and add to the costs? 

I'm thinking of going to an opening evening in August, has anyone found it useful?

TIA


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Bevvy I'm so so sorry about your dog xxx
I hope your hanging on in there with the poas addiction it's even harder ( I have one too lol) 

Fay sorry to read you have been in pain 😞 hope you are feeling better 

Beth not long 😃😃 yay for AF 


Teaandcake welcome I'm about to start my 4th egg share cycle with the lister 
I paid hca fee £75 and that's it's, but I use donor sperm ( paid separately for storage ) and I would have to pay for freezing of any eggs if I ever had any too freeze ( not so far) feel free to ask any questions 😃

Kez26 welcome 😃

Charl welcome 😃 glad you have your clinic 😃

Polita eeekkkkkkk exciting times ahead with your cycle
😃

I hope miracle is ok 😞

Afm still happy in the news that I am matched and waiting for treatment plan 😃


----------



## TeaAndCake

Thanks Caz! I'm in shock, I thought we could never afford IVF but now it's possible! 

I'm going to book in for a consultation. How long did it take for them to find a match?


----------



## Charl22

Welcome teaandcake - I am not sure what other clinics charge but bourne hall charged for initial consultation, blood tests etc which probably came to about £500 and then everything beyond that is free as part of the egg sharing. I did pay extra as we paid for a vasectomy reversal and sperm freezing but as we paid for this at about £3000 we wouldn't have been able to pay for full IVF. 

I had been worried about egg sharing and what it meant, whilst it was free I wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do. Whilst I was making this decision my best friend was trying to conceive and was told she didn't have many eggs and was advised to seek an egg sharer. She was able to conceive naturally but it made my mind up that I was making the right decision. A women just like her would be in desperate need and would have no other option, to see her pain made me realise I was doing the right thing. 

I hope to find out in a week when I might be matched, fingers crossed I won't have to wait too long xx


----------



## TeaAndCake

That's great to hear! I've emailed them and hopefully get an appointment soon


----------



## emjay02

Hi all!!

Although I haven't posted in a while, have still been checking in now and again. Hope everyone is doing well, sounds like there are lots of positive things going on at the moment!

Welcome to anyone that is new to this chat, you've come to the best place for unconditional encouragement and support from the lovely ladies here. This journey is not without its highs and lows!

Teaandcake, I've done 3 egg share cycles at the Lister and like Caz says it is just the £75 HFEA fee you have to pay. We paid extra (about £80) for one of DH's blood tests as we were not having much joy with our GP. We unfortunately have male factor infertility so also paid for ICSI (£770) and later IMSI (1200). From what I've heard it is very reasonable, especially if you're just having standard IVF. And everyone there is so wonderful!

I don't think it would hurt to go to an open evening, though I didn't. But make an appointment in the meanwhile, I waited something like 6 weeks for our first one. From there everything went really quickly, I think my dates are at the bottom here. Good luck, and send us all your questions. Collectively, the ladies on this site know as much (or more) than our consultants 

AFM, 10 weeks today, first midwife appointment tomorrow. Still haven't shaken the nerves! Just praying all will be well at scan in a couple of weeks.

Thinking of you all.
mj
xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi emjay

Glad you are still doing well and very much preggers. Me and Fay were chatting and said we hoped all was well with you. How exciting that you're off to see the midwife soon

Tia- welcome to the group hun 


AFM- I think the witch is about to show her face. In getting really bad stomach cramps today. Nothing like what I've had so far. I feel like I'm about to come on any moment now. 7dp5dt is too late for implantation cramps so I'm not feeling the happiest today  xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wow lot's of new people - great!! Welcome Tia!!! I paid 650 for blood tests (DH and mine).  Some clinics charge for going to blast and icsi so you may want to check with your clinic first

Caz - Hope you get treatment plan soon!!!

Emjay - OMG that's gone quick, I would have been 10 weeks also if my treatment had worked   - Good luck with the midwife, exciting times  

Polita - Isn't today the big day?? - Good luck hunny!!

Bethan - Good luck for acupuncture today, can't wait to hear all about it  

Bevvy - Well done for not testing today, cramps could be your little one snuggling up and getting comfy, I'm keeping everything crossed for you

AFM - Pains have gone - phew! They were nasty!! No other news from me really, hopefully I will cycle from next AF!! 

Fay xx


----------



## pollita

Emjay, welcome back! I've been wondering how you were - absolutely cannot believe you're 10 weeks already! Time has flown!

Yes fay, today's the day. Feel very sick. Got an alarm set for 9:30 to put the emla cream on and another for 11pm for the jab. 

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm on my phone but will do personals when I'm on my computer later x


----------



## bethannora

Welcome to all the newbies. It's lovely when this thread is busy! I would honestly be lost without all your lovely ladies. Good luck for your first appointments

Emjay - wow, 10 weeks? So glad you're doing well x

Fay - glad af pain has gone. Phew! Will let you know about acupuncture! eeeekkkk.

Pollita- good luck for your first jab! I promise you can barely feel it. You will do amazing 

Bevvy - I have everything crossed for you lovely lady xxx

Caz - hope you get treatment plan soon!

AFM - first acupuncture tonight. Eeeekkkk! My af has gone now after a very brief appearance! I've had a terrible day - blown tyre whilst driving, 12 hour day in work & I am ridiculously busy! Hopefully the acupuncture will help me relax a bit. A week today for my baseline scan!

B xxx


----------



## kez26

Hi again everyone,

Does anyone here have tortuous tubes and done egg sharing?
I received a letter from the hospital today post lap and it says I have 'tortuous tubes adherent to each ovary' which doesn't sound good to me    

Kez xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - I'm not sure what that means hun sorry   .  I had both my tubes out because I kept having ectopics. On my final ectopic I was in discussion with my clinic regarding egg sharing and they told me I would need to have my tube removed because it would increase my chances with IVF significantly, so when they were told me I needed to go to theatre to remove the pregnancy I told them to take my tube out at the same time.  I know Wales on here had to have her tube/s removed before she was allowed to start egg sharing.  You could always call a clinic you are considering trying and ask them?

Fay xx


----------



## kez26

Thank you Fay,

I will wait till my follow up app with the hospital and see what they say, just have to wait 6-8 weeks, which is a bit pants  

Fingers crossed they will let me know the best thing to do  

Kez xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all
Just having a lie down in the shade, so thought I'd pop on. AF has arrived, but it's very light which is completely different to last time. Not feeling as bad as I did last time either (though this is probably down to being away from work stress). 
Welcome to all the newbies!
Kez, I'm pretty sure tortuous tubes are sticky tubes hun, usually as a result of an infection of some sort. I had to have my tube clipped before i started egg sharing because I had a hydrosalpinx, which is a fluid filled tube that could have leaked and destroyed any pregnancy. I can't see any reason that you wouldn't be able to share if you don't have a hydro as the process bypasses the tubes completely. Ask at your follow up Hun xx


----------



## kez26

Thank you Wales, I will ask  

Yeh it says I have dense adhesions from PID. They have released my uterus though as there were adhesions between that and my pouch of douglas (never heard of that before lol)

Kez x


----------



## Wishings15

I've seemed to have dropped off this thread slightly, hope use are well, am sorry about your af.

I've also got hydro and had my tubes clipped. It was hard but after learning what the fluid does, it seems worth it xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey ladies, 
Hope you're all well 
Sorry been awol all day. Little man has been poorly and then helping my boyfriends sister to do her order of service for her wedding next month

For me, not so good. Had awful cramps this morning for around an hour then tonight when I put my crinone gel in, there was done pinky coloured discharge on the tip of the applicator. So now I feel out of the game as from what I've read. Implantation should have taken place by now so can't be implantation bleeding xxx


----------



## bethannora

Kez - I don't know anything about tubes, sorry! Looks like the other ladies have helped you though  good luck!

Bevvy - I'm so sorry lovely. It doesn't mean you're out though - lots of women bleed & have cramps & still get their bfps. Honestly  I still have absolutely everything crossed for you x

I went for acupuncture tonight. Couldn't get over how much it relaxed me! I went in pessimistic about it, but I'm a total convert. Amazing for stress release! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kez26

Thank you Bethannora  

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Bevvy... I'm sure it will be ok  

xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for the positive messages my lovelies. The closer to otd, the more I feel it hasn't worked. 

Hey ho,there's always next cycle eh

Welcome to you newbies....sorry for my depressive messages lol xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh Bevvy, I hope it's just delayed IB but   anyway, you need it!


----------



## bevvy82

Thank you honey. I hope I'm not out but just got the feeling xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Am sorry, it can hurt so much x, do you have any frozen x


----------



## bevvy82

No we don't have any embies on ice unfortunately so will do a fresh cycle again xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is ok 

Bevvy I know you feel dispondant BUT remember I had bleeding and negative pregnancy tests, then on OTD day I got a positive.
I know my pregnancy didn't continue but I got pregnant. 
I really understand how horrible the waiting is. 

I still have a really good feeling about your cycle 

I'm sending hugs and baby dust your way hang on in there


----------



## pollita

I just have to share, I DID IT! It took a glass of Baileys for courage and 90 minutes of EMLA cream but I did it with no faffing around. 

The area is now burning a little though, that's right for Suprecur/Buserelin right? lol


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo - well done Pollita! Where I inject always goes bright red & itchy, so I wouldn't worry about burning! Be proud of yourself lady 

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Well done polita xxx


----------



## Wishings15

I looked for elma cream for my progesterone injections but couldnt find it. Did you have to get a prescription for it? 

Hope you feeling ok bevvy xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi girlies,

Pollita- well done honey. I got itchy and a bit burning after my jabs. Think it's totally normal. 

Wishing- you can get the emla cream over the counter at any chemist. Just ask them for it  

I don't know how to feel. Haven't tested today. Can't actually bring myself to do it if I'm honest. I went to the bathroom and prying when I wiped. then about 10 mins later, I felt a gushing sensation and when I wiped there was some brown watery discharge (sorry tmi) then when I've been to the toilet since, I have pinky/brown mixed in with the crinone gel thars coming out. Seriously not feeling good about this now 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Well just been to the loo again and getting some blood when wiping so looks like I've not been successful this time around. :-/ gutted xxx


----------



## bethannora

Big hugs Bevvy. I can't imagine how you feel, but I know how much you have put into your cycle. You honestly did your best lovely. I hope things change and you get your BFP, I really really do. Big huge hugs xxx


----------



## pollita

Bevvy I'm so sorry


----------



## pollita

wishingonastar15 said:


> I looked for elma cream for my progesterone injections but couldnt find it. Did you have to get a prescription for it?
> 
> Hope you feeling ok bevvy xx


I bought mine online without a prescription. They emailed after I ordered asking why I needed it, and I simply said for ivf needles and that was that!


----------



## Charl22

Bevvy - I'm so sorry to hear, stay strong. Thinking about you xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for all your lovely messages ladies. Couldn't wish for a better bunch of girls to chat to  

I feel ok, I kinda knew it was coming (you know when you just know) so I was actually quite prepared for it - still ****e tho eh. 

I called the clinic and they said to keep using the crinone and do a test on Friday to confirm then call them. Defo gonna go for another cycle if I'm allowed so I won't be leaving you lot anytime soon lol


----------



## TeaAndCake

Thank you ladies for your advice and comments, I'm going to make an appointment at the lister but I have two holidays in the next three months so not sure if they might want me to wait! 

Bevvy, sorry to hear that


----------



## pollita

Tea, go for it now! With all the blood tests and appointments in the meantime it's unlikely that you'll be starting quick enough for it to be affected (and they can delay a mint if they do overlap)

Ladies, so sorry for all the questions but has anyone had a bad side effect or reaction to the buserelin/suprecur? I had an awful nights sleep, woke up feeling like I had severe flu/had been hit by a truck/had no sleep (I had 7 hours) and then spent the morning vomiting  

Feeling a bit better now but still pretty s*itty


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - sorry it's making you feel so rubbish :-( I haven't had the symptoms like you, but I have had headaches, bloating & hot sweats (especially at night). I am also tired all the time. zzz! You feeling any better now? Hope so xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Sorry to hear that your af arrived bevvy sending  

After 2 trips I managed to get cream for my injections think I will use it for them all not just progesterone.. 

I didn't have that type of reaction on my last cycle, maybe phone the clinic? 

Am starting stimms tomorrow tomorrow, the end seems like so far away, but am so glad to be started. 

Fay - I always read people's signature and found someone who was successful on there second round of ivf with egg sharing. Made be think of you   - am stuck with my first round I've got the option to choose if I want to know the outcome of my recipient, and I can't decide, am not entirely sure why? Xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks both, may have to make a call to the clinic in the morning if I'm unwell again. Still feeling very run down and achey right now but I guess I could also be coming down with a bug - I was incredibly nervous in the run up to starting DR which is when I always seem to pick something up. 

I feel less sick now but haven't had an appetite today so have just grazed minimally to keep my stomach lined. Have a headache now which paracetemol isn't touching and I'm not allowed Ibuprofen now I'm on the shots so will try to sleep it off 

Good luck for your stims Wishing! You're getting close to the end now  x


----------



## bevvy82

Hello gorgeous ladies, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Well today was my otd. But obvs its a bfn as to be expected. I feel ok about it though as Ive been bleeding for a few days so it wasn't exactly unexpected. I just gotta wait for my follow up appt now to talk about what happened and to see if they will let me share again (fingers crossed)

Pollita - poor you honey. I hope you feel better today. How awful to get these symptoms. 

Wishing - good luck with your stimms!

Thanks all for your suppor these last few days. It's meant the world to me xxx


----------



## bethannora

I'm so sorry Bevvy. I know no words can make you feel better, but I really hope you're ok. Treat yourself this weekend lovely. Really hope you can go again - most clinics let you do a couple of cycles xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Beth 😘 OH is taking me to the cinema tonight and we are going to a dog rescue centre to look at a doggy. 
I really do feel ok as I know it's not all that common for it to work first time

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Aaaawwww lush! I work for the RSPCA so well done on rehoming a rescue dog 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

It kills me going to the rescue centre as I want to take them all home lol. We are looking for an older dog that can have a nice happy retirement home. The one we went to see didn't seem like he would be very good around our little one but we saw a really lovely dog and took him for a little walk. He was really good so we are gonna have a little chat about it tonight. Xx


----------



## bethannora

Yeh it's gotta be right for your family. A lot of animal centres will be honest and say if they're good with children or not. I know - I'm the same! Whenever I go into our animal centres I want to adopt them all!! 

How you feeling today pollita?

B xxx


----------



## pollita

Bevvy, so glad that you're hopefully going to have another little dog to join your family, and glad to hear that you want to give a home to an older one. I hope that the right dog finds your family soon enough  

I'm feeling better today, thanks! Had a bad headache until an hour or two ago but no sickness or anything. My dog had an accident last Friday (I don't think I posted about it) and he ended up in emergency surgery, so he's been stuck in the house since then recovering, so I took him for his first walk in a week - he's a golden retriever and was pretty much bouncing off the walls in desperation to go out! We walked to one of my client's houses to drop off some photos and walked back, an hour in total. He's worn out now but I think it's done us both good. No walks for him means no walks for me either!

They're not kidding with the 'increased sweating' warning on the suprecur though - I'm glistening a treat, like I've climbed Mt. Kilimanjaro, not 4 miles


----------



## Wishings15

I love dogs, got a wee labradoole at home. Always say a house is not a home without a dog. I got him as a puppy but  I'd definitely look at the rehoming option going forward.

Glad your feeling better x


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for butting in and for the random message, I promise I willl do personals later but for now just a quick question....

For those of you who have / are using donor sperm, how many vials did you order? We really can't decided so OH asked me to check with you all!!

What if you have several failed attempts, what about the extra needed for sibling sperm? 

Any advise would be very much apprecaited. 

Heading out to for the evening but I will check back in later. 

Lots of love and thanks in advance

xxxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Hi rags!

We're using donor sperm. I'm getting it from the clinic & they reserve a lot for sibling use anyway, so luckily I haven't had to think of that. I've just ordered enough for this round. If it doesn't work & we try again, we don't mind picking different sperm if needs be. Sorry - I realise that's not a helpful answer at all! Hope you find your answer - have you searched the donor sperm thread? 

Enjoy your evening! 

B x


----------



## pollita

Same as Bethan, I'm ordering from my clinic. But when I started I was planning to use an external sperm bank and they suggested I order 6 straws so that a) I have extras incase the first doesn't thaw well, and b) I have extra ready for future attempts as shipping is expensive. 

Typically they only use one straw per treatment however some don't thaw well so they have to use another etc


----------



## Wishings15

My last cycle I was advised to order 2 straws and that was with egg sharing. 

Tbh, I never thought about siblings at the time. Due to fertilisation rate, if I was using donor sperm, I think I would have gone with a different donor x


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, I'm still lurking  

Spent the last couple of days catching up with the last months worth of posts (I used to be a ff addict but haven't quite got back on it)...you girls have really been through a roller coaster of a time. 

Bevvy - I am so so sorry that things didn't work out and also for the loss of your doggy. Big big hugs to you   xxx

Charl - I think we are in the same situation as we also need ivf after a failed VR xx

Fay - when are you due to start again?

AFM I can't quite believe that I have my suprecur and needles upstairs, all ready to start on the 4th! Feeling excited and totally terrified at the same time, it's been a long time coming...

Sending loads of love to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Welcome back MadameG! How exciting to be starting so soon


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Pollita, how is your DR going so far? I think I may track down some EMLA cream too as I feel a bit wussy about injecting myself!


----------



## pollita

It's going fine actually! I've stopped using the emla cream to be honest. I used it the first couple of days but to work you have to cover it with a dressing for 1-2 hours to let it work it's magic, and trying to get that sticky dressing off my stomach was nothing short of torture! So the third night I just tried it without the cream and it felt no different. As someone who is petrified of needles this is amazing haha

Really, you'll be fine. I was so worked up about it and I can't believe it.


----------



## MadameG

I'll take your word for it then. I always think that about sticky plasters - especially when they put one on after a blood test and later it's like having to pull superglue off a bruise! X


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies and welcome back MadameG !

Bit of a tip. When covering the emla cream, get a strip of cling film and fold it into 3 layers. Place that over the cream and use thin micro pore tape to hold in place. Doesn't hurt when it comes off and works just as well as the plasters. Just leave it on for 90 mins. Much cheaper too!! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Ah never thought of that! Good tip bevvy, will save it incase I need to go back to the cream x


----------



## MadameG

Definitely a good tip! 

Can I ask you ladies how you felt towards the end of your stims? I am supposed to be going to see faithless at the end of August (tickets booked yonks ago), but I expect I will have to pass...unless I just stay right at the back... X


----------



## bevvy82

I felt really bloated and uncomfortable towards the end of my stimms hun xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh no, really? I hadn't even thought of that. I have a 12 hour wedding to shoot towards the end of my stims, I'm guessing it's going to be a bad day


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I never came back to update you all, my head was not in a good place and I just couldn't bare coming to this site. 

Bevvy and Fay thank you for your messages sorry not had time to reply, it was very sweet you both were thinking of me. Bevvy I am so so sorry it was BFN for you hun..what are your next steps will you egg share again?

Ok so as I left off the night of my trigger shot I was in work the next day for a long 12 hrs and was over the moon for my EC on the Saturday am... However hubby point blank refused and I never made it to EC  So I had a break down and decided to throw myself into work an dI have been there ever since today is day 11 without a day off work and I still have my 12 hr shift tomorrow the whole office was off sick so good timing for me to cover and as it has been so busy I have not really had a chance to be too down and depressed about the way things went. After tomorrow I will have done 108 hrs without a day off work but surprisingly I feel good and I think it was very needed. I will be off on Monday and then back  in Tue and Wed for 2 x 12 hr shifts then off for 17 days with my kiddies  I spent the Saturday and the Sunday doubled over with pain I can only assume as ovulation pain due to the trigger shot! the bloating has finally started to go down around yesterday but it has been hard going. 

Me and hubby had a long chat about everything and it was more down to timing than anything else he was in his first month of a new job and was worried he wouldn't make it through probation period and that would make things very hard for us if we had a new baby on the way, I was very very hurt to begin with but to be honest I can see and understand his reasons although he should have shared them before I started treatment as that was the only clinic that would accept my AMH and AFC and of course they will not accept me again therefore I have no idea what options are now available to us.?? 

Anyone know if the trigger shot should be out of me by now I took it Friday 10th and feeling a little nausous at times and putting it down to the trigger?

Thanks for all your support ladies I may still urk from time to time while I think of next steps because I am not giving up just yet.


----------



## Fay2410

Miraclebaby - so sorry you didn't make it to EC - what did the clinic say that you didn't go? As long as your ok, a few of us on here have been worried about you  

Not sure about other clinics sorry hunny, my clinic has a cut of point pf 16 for AMH (maybe higher) maybe do some research now and get your bosy prepared for if and when you try again

Good luck on your journey hun 

Fay xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Clinic was understanding, they knew I would not have enough eggs to share and I would have needed to come back for a keep all cycle. I think I was more devestated for my recipient than I was for myself I let them down and that is not the kind of behaviour I condone.  Sadly my AMH is only 10.2 when tested in January and 6 months before that was 11.2 so i would assume it will be even lower now. Although I had been taking DHEA since the January and my AFC did go up so I don't know maybe another 3 months taking it it may go up w ho knows


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry for typing errors! On my phone xx


----------



## Fay2410

That's good then. My consultant told me that AMH can fluctuate xx


----------



## bevvy82

Oh miracle , I'm so sorry hun. Me and Fay were getting worried. I'm glad you and hubby have been able to talk things through now though. I really hope you manage to find a way forward with having another chance at ivf xxx


----------



## bethannora

Leni - so sorry but I don't know anything about that. Hopefully someone else on here will be able to help. Good luck with your egg sharing journey 

Miracle - so sorry you didn't get to ec. I'm so glad you & your DH have talked things through though. I hope once he is more settled into his job, you can give ivf another go x

Bevvy - how was your day? You feeling ok? Thinking of you xxx

Fay - has af behaved since you were bad with it? Hope so! X

Pollita - well done on being so brave with your jabs. Must be so hard with a fear of needles, I really do feel for you. Hope you're feeling better now?

Madameg - my cycle was cancelled during stims last time- I think I did 10 dats in total. By the end I was very bloated & uncomfortable. We're all different though & you might be ok. My best friend has kept herself super busy throughout & is doing fine!

Afm- busy busy week ahead working at a show. I won't have any internet (sob) so will try my hardest to keep up with you all. I have the day off tues for my baseline scan though. Eeeekkkk! Getting really nervous now.

B xxx


----------



## MadameG

Miracle - so sorry to hear about your tough time. I hope you are able to get back on track with each other now and find a way to continue forward. Big hugs x

Leni - I don't know anything about it either, I hope it's not a barrier for you xx

Bevvy and Bethannora - I thought that is what is expected. I guess I will have to play it by ear until the day and it won't be a difficult ticket to sell on anyhow.

Bethan - good luck for your baseline hun xx


----------



## pollita

Miracle, I'm so so sorry. Even though he has good reasoning, I would hit the roof to have gone through all the injections and scans only to not be able to pass the final hurdle (and let the recipient down).   Hope you're ok!

Bethan, good luck Tuesday! You're a week ahead of me the whole way so I'm enjoying following your journey!

Bevvy, great tip about the cling film! Gave it a try tonight out of curiosity and it was great not having to rip most of my skin off with the dressing  

MadameG, good idea to play it by ear. We never know how we are going to react, you may be fine but you may just want to relax too. 

Leni, welcome! No idea about prolactin levels either sorry, but good luck finding out more information from them and continuing on your journey!

10 days until baseline scan, I'm SO excited! Just working on beating the bloating at the moment, because my belly has ballooned since starting DR (although I've lost 2 lbs) so I'm going to cut out the bread and sugar and up the protein from tomorrow to try to banish it x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Just back from the cinema - watched ted 2....it's soooo funny!

Leni-sorry hun I can't answer you either. Maybe you can get some answers from Dr Google. I think I've used him more during my cycle than ever before lol. 

Pollita - I know, I'm a genius right lol. I found the tip on YouTube a couple of years ago when I was getting one of my tattoos lol 

MadameG - not everyone gets uncomfortable. Mine just happened in the last few days really. Hopefully you'll feel fine 

Beth - how exciting that you have your baseline on Tuesday !!!

AFM - I'm doing fine. Have almost stopped bleeding now thankfully. It was unbelievably heavy yesterday. Looking forward to getting some bedroom action with the mister after all these weeks haha. 
We went to see our doggy today at the centre and we officially reserved him yaaaay! We are looking after my mums dog this weekend and we defo feel that our house isn't complete without one. We also someone managed to sign up as doggy foster parents if they need one lol. 

Just waiting on my letter from the clinic for my follow up and hoping we can get started again soon. 

Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Leni & madameg! I'm super nervous, but busy at the royal welsh show, so it's at least taking my mind off things!

Bevvy - how exciting about your pooch! Hope you have a date for your follow up soon. Having dates always makes waiting easier. Enjoy the bedroom action! Lol!

Pollita - it's lovely having you as an almost cycle buddy too! Hope my scan goes ok & I càn start stimming. Not sure when my recipients scan is, hopefully the same day!

Have a fab week everyone xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone. 
Hope your all well.

Bevvy, I'm sorry to hear your cycle didnt work out. Hope your follow up is productive and that you can get started again soon. 

Bethan, good luck for tomorrow hun, ill be thinking of you you! 

Miracle,  I've had similar problems with my Dh. He can see the strain all this is putting on me, and I think he'd rather just get me back to my usual happy go lucky self.  

Leni, welcome to the thread, sorry I can't help with your question but I'm sure someone will come along with experience .

AFM,  got back from holidays last night after a lovely relaxing week and it must have done me good as everything was clear at my baseline this morning.  No cyst! Starting menopur tonight so just scribbling down some of the dietary changes I'm going to make. For the protein shakes, I have some left over protein world slender blend in the cupboard. I'm pretty sure it's just whey protein. Would this do the same job as the stuff I can buy from holland and Barrett?  Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - yay!! Congrats on getting started! Xx

Bethan - good luck for baseline tomorrow hun xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales- woohoo! Amazing news!!!! Well done lady! What dose of menopur are you on? I'm so happy for you!

Fay - thanks  super nervous now. Eeeekkkk! 

Baseline at 9:10am for me! Hopefully I can start stimming tomorrow 

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

I'm on 225 chick. I've just got my first dose out to do - yikes!  these needles seem huge! Good luck for tomorrow.  I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine and start stimms tomorrow!  Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Wales- good luck for your first jab

Beth- also good luck for your baseline Tomoz! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok. 

I'm just in limbo land at the moment. Nothing to do but wait for my follow up to come through! So nothing exciting to report I'm afraid lol xx


----------



## pollita

Ladies, especially Bethan and Fay (because we are at the same clinic), were you given alcohol wipes with your needles and drugs? It's just dawned on me that I wasn't given any (and therefore haven't used any!) but all the guides and videos on how to do the injections say that you have to swab first...I know that I wasn't told to buy them myself or I'd remember that I'm sure


----------



## bethannora

No I don't have them either pollita, so don't panic! I did ask my nurse for them, but she said they don't tend to hand them out xxx

Thanks Bevvy! Hope you get your follow up appt soon x

Wales! Hope your first stim jab went ok! Forgot to say earlier - glad you had a lovely holiday xxx


----------



## pollita

Aw Bevvy, waiting is the hardest part isn't it? We want to be proactively doing something yet there's nothing to do but wait it out. Hang in there! When is your follow up?

Wales, good luck with the stim! I'm sure it'll be fine  

Bethan, Thanks! I started to panic haha. I found some on Amazon which I may buy as they have 100 for £2, but if they don't arrive soon there may not be much point!

7 days of DR down, 7 to go, then hopefully stims  So excited! x


----------



## Wishings15

I was given the alcohol wipes, but only recently noticed and started using them.

Am not sure if there's any difference, I normally did my jab after a shower x


----------



## Fay2410

Polita - yes I was given alcohol wipes xx


----------



## pollita

How strange that you were given some and we weren't fay! Ah well, I don't expect it'll do me much harm although I may ask for some in boots when I'm passing later x


----------



## Fay2410

Polita - Don't worry, I never used mine and I was fine xx


----------



## bethannora

Morning ladies

My baseline went fine. Woop! Lining nice & thin & lots of antral follicles. Will start stims tomorrow night - I am on gonal f 300. Next scan booked in for Monday!

B xxx


----------



## tans

Morning ladies! 

Thought I would pop in and say hi, haven't been on here for years!! 

Hubby and I are going for another round on the egg share program with Exeter. Had our app with consultant on July 6th and was told we are all good to go ( managed to blag my dr to update all tests 😁) So what now? It's been a few years since our last attempt with them so have forgotten the process and didn't really think to ask at the app. 

Will they start matching process or is it a planning app next? Really should've made a list of questions before app as I came out with 100s after haha
Its been two weeks and I was hoping they might've phoned to update me on the next step, should I call them to check in maybe? On our last cycle which was nearly 4 years ago there was some problems at the clinic and they basically forgot me so I don't really want this happening again, so maybe just phoning to check in will keep me on the radar. I know they've made loads of improvements in the last few years to hopefully things will be a bit smoother this time around.

Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know everyone on here and sharing our journeys 

Tans
X


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Great news hunny  !!!!!!!!

Wales - How did the first stimm go? 225 is a nice dose to start you on, I started on 125 then increased to 300 after 5 days on stimms

Bevvy - I know we've texted each other -hope you hear soon from the clinic - next time will be our time  

AFM - Nothing for me to report really, not sure when I will be cycling next, just taking it day by day until my 2nd AF arrives in August. In the meantime I'm hitting the gym hard, taking more vitamins that are supposed to help with fertility and eating healthily. 

xxx


----------



## Wales81

Yayy Bethan!! So pleased for you! 

Fay, first stim went fine after I got over the size of the needle. My first scan is booked in for Friday,. Thanks for the info about the dosage - I was wondering where it lay in comparison to what's normal if you know what I mean. First scan on Friday so we'll see! 

What's your opinion on pineapple during stimms, some say really good while others warn against it. 

Polita- I'm with your clinic too and I didn't have the wipes during downreg but they did come in the menopur packs I got yesterday. Xx


----------



## pollita

Great news, Bethan! 

Wales, sorry I didn't realise you were at the clinic too, but thanks for letting me know about the wipes! I forgot to stop by boots after all (lunch was calling!) so I won't bother and hope that some will come for stims.

Welcome to the thread, Tans! As for process it varies from clinic to  clinic. Some do the treatment planning first and then match you, some match you first and then do the treatment planning (mine in Cardiff did the latter). I'd give them a call or drop them an email to ask what the process is x


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - When I was stimming I had a glass of pineapple juice every morning.  Also had 3 glasses of whole milk, 2 protein shakes, 3-4 litres of water, 4 brazil nuts and plenty of vegetables every day!! Hope this helps! 

Tan - Welcome to the thread 

Fay xx


----------



## Wishings15

I was wondering if anyone can help me. 

I was on norethisterone for a while which kinda threw off my withdrawal bleed. When I go for my first scan on Friday (7days after stimms) what is my womb lining meant to be? 

Any ideas ideas? 

X


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Wales (aka cycle buddy)!! Glad the first jab went well! Good luck for your first scan on Friday 

Tan -welcome! My profile was put out for matching first, and then once I was matched, I was brought in for my treatment planning appointment. I would phone them to check where they are - it can't do any harm. good luck!

Bevvy - how are you feeling? I know how horrible it is to be in limbo land. Hoping you get some dates soon lovely x

Fay - well done on keeping healthy! It won't be long until your august af is here & you will eb starting again x

Pollita- bet you're excited for your scan next week! I wouldn't worry about the alcohol wipes - because the jabs are subcutaneous, the risk of infection is super low x

B xxx

Wishing - so sorry but I don't know the answer. I know for baseline your lining has to be thin, and then once you start stimming it needs to get thicker. But as for exact numbers, I have no idea!


----------



## Wishings15

Ok. Thanks anyways. 

I will wait and see what they say

Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, been having a bit of a full on time recently 😃

Bevvy I'm so sorry Hun, I honestly thought it was your time, like you say for it to work first time isn't common, but still gutting. I hope you get your appointment for follow up soon xx

Wishing on a star Im sorry I can't help about the lining. 

Bethanora hope your cycle is going well ? 

Wales good luck for your scan o Friday 

Hi Tans, welcome back, not sure how your clinic works, they seem to vary in timelines, might be worth sending an email to ask what's the next step. 😃

Polita how is your cycle going ? 

Hi Madame G, hope your cycle is going well ? 

Fay when do you start again? 

Miracle so so sorry, hope you can enjoy you time off and re arrange a plan xx

I think I've caught up but I'm so sorry if I've missed anyone 

Afm I got my treatment plan, I've got baseline scan Friday, then if ok, start DR Saturday. 
Anyone starting soon ?


----------



## pollita

Caz, how exciting! Have they given you a preliminary date for EC yet? I'm guessing you won't be far behind me if you're starting DR soon!

I'm 7 days into DR and it's flown by, going fine. Baseline scan a week today and then starting stims and EC w/c 10th August. Can't wait now


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Polita 
Thank you we are around the same time ! Eekkkkk 
So my estimated EC around 15th August 
Brilliant !


----------



## Wishings15

Bevvy - have you brought the pooch home? 

Am really struggling only on day six of stimms and crying everyday over small things? 

I can't seem to relax, everything doesn't stop 

X


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies. 

Hope you're all well 

Wishing- no havent got my pooch yet, we have our home visit on Friday from the rspca inspector and then we can collect him on Saturday. We can't wait. 

Sorry that you are having trouble with the stimms. I was exactly the same some days. Think it's just all the hormones that are being pumped in your body. My emotions were all over the place. I really started struggling with the jabs at one point. I felt like I couldn't do anymore. The emla cream helped loads with that part of it. 

Caz- how exciting that you are getting started soon. Good luck honey 

AFM- I have my follow up appt on 26th August. But of a wait but some of the doctors are on holiday so they are fully booked up. They will give me a cancellation of one comes up though. Hopefully I would have had first AF by then so won't have to wait too long to get all matched up and ready to start again 

Xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Thanks. The longer it goes on the harder it seems.

Good luck with the home visit, I had one in the past and the women was lovely. 

X


----------



## MadameG

Hi all,

Bevvy - hope Friday is a doddle and you have a wagging tail in the house again! I can't imagine not having my pooches around xx

Wishing - hope stimms gets a little easier, I can imagine its all pretty overwhelming before being pumped full of the hormones. Hope you can fit in a little 'me' time to help you relax xxx

Caz - time is flying by - dr starts in 13 days so I'm a couple of weeks behind you. Good luck for Friday, exciting times! xx

Pollita - I'm at the same clinic as you too, we have a little club in here!

Bethan - fab news for your scan!

Wales - good luck for the next scan too...HOW big are the stimms needles?!

Tans - welcome to the thread. We had a failed VR too, gives me hope to see your egg share was successful the first time. My treatment planning wasn't until the time limit for matching was up - now I'm about to start a cycle where half of the eggs are frozen for donation xx

AFM I'm sat here with an ice pack trying to fend off tendonitis in my hips (again) and wandering how on earth the start of dr is coming around so fast! Have also booked a holiday in November as something to look forward to regardless of how the cycle goes xxxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Wishing I really hope your feeling better soon 😞

Madame g thank you very much, I hope you are also feeling better soon and that you manage to fend it off! 
I also booked a holiday as something to look forward to either way. October, great idea 😃

Bevvy good luck for Friday, how exciting ! What made you choose your dog? 
I love dogs, I've had rescues in the past.  I have a lab x spaniel ( weird combo ) result is a slim puppy looking lab ( aged now 6) that eats anything in sight yet runs really fast ! Haha great great fun though


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Caz, definitely better after half a day spent watching trashy tv  xx


----------



## pollita

Feel better soon MadameG! And another one for our clinic  It must be a popular place (or just a very good choice!)

All this talk of holiday is making me sad lol. I've got nothing booked but may drive over to France/as far as my dog will let me drive him for a break in Sept or Oct, all depending if I get pregnant and how I feel. I'd love a proper week away by the pool  

9 days down, about 19 to go. Starting to seem never-ending now! I don't know if it's the Suprecur or just my life but I have been worn out to the point of exhaustion yesterday and today.


----------



## Bubblesmk45

Hi all, thought I'd come and join the thread and say hello. I'm new to egg share - just about to send off my health questionnaire to Bourn Hall.


----------



## pollita

Welcome Bubbles! All the best on your journey


----------



## Wishings15

I'm glad to say am feeling a wee bit bitter and got a scan tomorrow, so will find out some more x 

Bevvy - Saturday will be amazing, glad a wee dog has nice new home. 

Welcome bubbles.

Is everyone at the same clinic? Do you think they will take me  

I've never down regulated before, not sure what the side effects are but hopefully your af comes on time x
x


----------



## Wishings15

What are everyone's thoughts on embryo glue? X


----------



## bevvy82

Hi bubbles- welcome to the thread 

Wishing- I don't really know anything about the embryo glue. I don't know if there have been enough studies to say whether it's defo beneficial. I'd like to know people's thoughts too actually 

Can't wait til satirday.  They did our home visit today on the end and passed wirh flying colours so roll on the weekend lol. 

MadameG - hope you're feeling better now. I do love trashy tv haha

Xxx


----------



## pollita

Well done on the home visit, Bevvy! Bet you can't wait for Saturday now  Lucky pup!

Wishing, I'm not too sure about embryo glue but my clinic do it free so I suppose you've more to gain by using it! Good luck at your scan tomorrow x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Hun  he's not somuch of a pup... More of a 7 year old bear of a dog hahaha how you getting on

I've just tried to have a look and it doesn't look like my clinic offer the glue or scratch??!!

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've been MIA - been working at a show all week. 14 hour days - I am shattered!

Bevvy - how exciting about your pup! Do you know his back story? So glad you have a date for your follow up appointment...even if it is a month away. Hopefully you will get a cancellation, but if not - at least you can think of all the questions you need to ask between now & then!

Fay - I know we have messaged, but hope you're OK lovely x

Pollita - how are you doing? Baseline on Monday for you. How exciting! Hope you're doing OK 

Wales - good luck for your first stim scan today. Woop! Let us know how you get on. Not long now until ec for us!

Wishing - I am in the same clinic as Pollita (and loads others on here) so out clinic provide it for free. I suppose anything is worth a shot if you can afford it x

Bubbles - welcome! Good luck with your journey. An exciting time for you!

MadameG - hope your tendonitis is better? Holiday sounds perfect!

Caz - good luck for you scan today! Hope you can start jabbing tomorrow 

Tans - did you phone the clinic to see where you are in the process? Hope you're ok & got your answers

AFM - day 3 of stimming on gonal f 300. Trying so hard to drink all the protein shakes & water, and also eat a healthy high protein diet. I feel like I am going to burst! I have never eaten so much in my life! Plus the protein shakes are disgusting!! My first stim scan is Monday morning at 8:30 so I am super nervous for that. Just really want to get to ec & et this time. 

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hello all. Quick update from me.
Stim scan went well - 8 follicles on the left and 8 on the right The nurse was very happy seeing as I've only been on menopur since Monday! So lovely to leave the clinic with positive news! 
Next scan on Monday! 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Well done Wales - that's amazing! Good growing skills 

B x


----------



## Wishings15

Hi Everyone,

I asked my clinic about embryo glue, it's about £120, (quite interesting that yours is free, your clinic must automatically recommend it)

They informed me that they are currently doing a study on it, and its not showing any change in out come either way.I just think I wanna change things in my cycle to make sure it works this time. Although ive opted in for icsi, doest seem like enough. Am going to decide by monday, when I go for my next scan.

Had my scan today and showed good numbers on both ovaries and i'm really feeling more hopeful now. 

Wales - Looks like we will be running the same time as eachother.

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wishing - are you scheduled for ec the w/c august 3rd too? That's you, me & wales as cycle buddies then. Exciting! How many follies did you have on scan? So glad your scan went well xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Hi bethannora - I might be a wee bit ahead of use. I've got a few follicles, 22 on one and 9 on the other (but they couldn't see the other one clearly), hoping not to develop ohss.

Last time I had the same number but not so many eggs, so just need to wait and see. I've got another scan on Monday and find our if egg collection is on Wednesday or perhaps Friday, depending on the scan.

Am planning on taking 2 weeks off work I'll, after embryo transfer. Have you given any thoughts to work, and time off? 

How are use feeling? Whens your next scan booked for? 

Feeling excited ans nervous at the same time xz


----------



## bethannora

Wow that's an incredible number of follicles! Well done you! My first stim scan is Monday. I didn't respond well to stims last time & had my cycle cancelled, so really hoping I'm better this time. Would love your number if follies. You must be so pleased! So exciting for you to have ec next week too - good luck lady 

I haven't thought about time off after et. I haven't put much in my work calendar just in case I need time off, but I'm hoping to go back. I think I'll just see how I feel at the time. I'll definitely have one or two days off after though. 

I'm feeling ok - bloated but that's about it. What about you?

B x


----------



## TeaAndCake

Hi ladies

I've continued to follow this thread while waiting for a call back from the lister, i called and emailed on 17th but haven't heard anything! I know it's minor but I'm thinking if this is standard I should think about looking elsewhere! I will try again Monday and if I don't hear anything I'm thinking of the London Woman's clinic, does anyone have any experience here?


----------



## djjim22

TeaAndCake - I used the London Women's Clinic but their Darlington clinic. They were fab. Don't mind answering any questions you have.


----------



## pollita

Djjim! Long time no see, hope pregnancy is treating you well. How much longer do you have left? x


----------



## djjim22

Hi pollita, I'm 26 weeks today. It is flying over! I have been lurking on here following everyone's journeys and was overjoyed to see you had begun treatment! Fingers crossed for you and everyone else to have a positive outcome!xx


----------



## pollita

Wow, 26 weeks?! Unbelievable how fast time has flown! Good luck with the rest of it xx


----------



## bethannora

Leni - yeh I think all protein shakes are vile! I'm vegetarian but I can eat quorn so get a lot of protein that way. Get some chickpeas & Brazil nuts in you once you start stimming! I just ate healthily in the lead up to ivf & during dr, and no alcohol or caffeine. So glad your results came back ok. Hopefully not long now until you're matched 

Djjjm - wow 26 weeks! I hope you're having a wonderful pregnancy x 

Wales & wishing - good luck for your stim scans Monday! Exciting 

Bevvy - how's the pooch? We regimes a 6 week old abandoned kitten this weekend! Super cute. We names her beryl!

Fay - how are things lovely? Any news on a match? August is nearly here. Eeeeekkkk! X

Pollita - not long until baseline scan! Are you looking forward to starting stims? It won't be long & you'll be jab free. It goes so much faster once you start stimming. Woohoo!

Tea&cake - why don't you go to an open day to see if you like them? Open days were really useful to help us decide on our clinic. Poor communication is so frustrating so I totally understand why you're contemplating moving clinics. Good luck!

Afm - first stim scan tomorrow. Super super nervous! Will keep myself busy today & my scan is 8:30 in the morning. In started to get mega mega bloated! Hopefully a good sign 

B xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Bethannora & leni - there is what's called a protein roll in liddle bakery, it's got 29g of protein, for like 20p, picked up one today for tomorrow, night help increase the protein count.

Leni - Good luck with the match. 

Beth - let us know about tomorrow, I heard someone say on another thread, that ivf is good in one way because when you go for your baseline scan, it's like seeing your future baby so early on, that others would never get the chance too. It's nice to know that yourself and Wales are the same time, ish x

Tea and cake - I'm in a completely different area but it is really important to have a clinic that your happy with, even if it means travelling further

Pollita - when are you startinf stimms

Bevvy & fay - hope use are well, and time is moving fast xx

Got another scan booked for tomorrow at 11;45, hopefully find out when egg collection is and I can arrange some time off xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. 

Our doggy is well and truely making himself at home...you would think he's been here forever! Lol. 

Wales- glad to hear yu have lots of lovely follies  

Wishing - great news on the amount of follies you have! Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Soon you'll be pupo!! 

Tea- where abouts do you live? Maybe there are some other clinics around that you can contact. 

Leni- that's fab news hun. So pleased for you. Hopefully you can get matched up quickly and get started!

Fay- how was your night away? Hope you're doing ok. Will message Ya tomorrow  

Beth- good luck with your scan tonorrow. Let us know how you get on  

Pollita - stay positive hun, the whole process is completely draining and feels never ending but you'll get there!! 

AFM- still just plodding along and hoping I get a cancellation and that my AF comes on time in a couple of weeks. Nothing really to report at the moment. I hate feeling in limbo land and having nothing going on lol. Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all. 

Hope you've all had a good weekend. 

Just a little tip on the protein shakes (you may already know, but I didn't). A lot of protein shakes contain Guarana extract, which is actually caffeine. The first day of stimms I decided to use some left over protein world shake I had in the cupboard but after a message from a lovely lady on here I actually found out it's really high in caffeine! I've just decided to make my daily intake up full of good proteins from lean meat. I know this is more difficult if you're vegetarian so just be aware of what else is lurking in the shakes! 

Bethan -I've got everything crossed for your scan tomorrow. The bloating is definitely a good sign! 

Wishing - Thanks for the tip about the protein roll, I'll be visiting there tomorrow! Good luck for your scan tomorrow too. 

Bevvy & Fay -Hope your both ok

AFM -Really uncomfortable this evening and struggling to drink or eat anything as I feel so full. Also feeling quite emotional. A friend popped here this afternoon and brought flowers and a battery operated foot massager. I've cried about how thoughtful she is all afternoon. Also starting to think about time off after transfer, I've kept my calendar quiet but hadn't really thought I'd need time off. Something to mull over this evening. 

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi everyone, sorry ive been distant, time is dragging if I'm honest it's been 7 weeks since my bfn and I still need another AF which should be mid August....

Bevvy - my night away was lovely, also have tomorrow booked off to spend some quality time with DS and DH! DS has talked us into getting a bearded dragon so looking at one tomorrow for him  

Bethan, Wales and wishing on a star good luck for your scans tomorrow. 

Wales - I was fine DR but as soon as I syartes stimms I was a blubbering mess  

Fay xx


----------



## TeaAndCake

Thanks for the advice ladies, I think I will go to the open evening to see what I think.


----------



## bethannora

Hi all

Not sure how to feel after my scan. I have 11 follicles in total: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] To me it seems loads better than last time, especially as I have only done 5 stim jabs, but my nurse didn't seem too happy. She said I 'should' be able to continue with egg sharing, but we won't really know until my scan on Weds. She said she couldn't see any more smaller follicles that have potential for growing. They kept me on the same dose - 300 gonal f. I really will be gutted if I get cancelled again. 

B xxx


----------



## pollita

Hmm, I'd have been happy with that too Bethan! Maybe she's not being too optimistic incase IT changes, not to get your hopes up? No idea. 

My baseline is tomorrow, yay!


----------



## bethannora

I'm not sure. I am just so nervous now, and petrified I will be cancelled again. This is such a rollercoaster of a journey! I was so hoping to have a good news stim scan at long last. Me and DP will have to sit down tonight and decide what to do if we get cancelled this week. We haven't got the money in savings to pay for our own cycle, and CRGW don't do donate all cycles (in return for a free one next time), so we will have to borrow money off family or put it on the credit card. It's not ideal, but I'm not sure what else we can do if we get bad news again.

Good luck for baseline tomorrow lovely! Exciting!

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Bethan,

Well you only need 8 eggs and you've got 11 so that's fab news and the ones you've got are good sizes. If they were really worried about the growth, they would've upped your dose. Fingers crossed for you honey xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I agree with Bevvy, you need to have 10 follicles at out clinic and you've got 11 so your heading in the right direction! You'll be fine lovely!

Well I must be mad ladies, my DS got me to buy a bearded dragon for him today and her name is Janice! Haha xx


----------



## Wales81

Bethan I know we've messaged but I agree with the others chick. Try not to worry and concentrate on getting your protein in etc. Things can change so quickly.  

Fay, my DS once had a bearded dragon. I had to end up giving him to a friend to look after - DS lost  interest and I couldn't stomach feeding him the crickets myself! I did for a while and was then told I had to start him on the mice. That ended things for me. They are so cute though and loads of fun,  they make a lovely pet. 

AFM - 2nd stim scan at 5 this afternoon.  must remember to ask sizes this time! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies. I hope i am panicking over nothing, but it's so hard to be positive when the nurse isn't!

Good luck for your second scan Wales. Woop 

Fay - love the name Janice! That is hilarious! x

Bevvy - thanks lovely xxx


----------



## Wales81

Just got back from clinic and now have 8 on one side and 10 on the other. Theyre all around 13mm. Not sure what the norm is for this point but thought I'd have more to be hones, especially as I've been feeling so bloated. Can't complain though, the nurse said that if she was a betting lady she'd put money on egg collection being Monday for me. Fingers crossed! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck for Wednesday bethan, I hope it gives you good news 

Wales, great news about your scan. How many days have you been stimming for now?


----------



## bethannora

Thanks pollita. Good luck for baseline 

Wales - 18 all the same size is amazing. Well done you!

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Since last Monday Polita so one week exactly. 
Good luck for your baseline tomorrow hun xx 

Thanks Bethan. It occurred to me today how little research I've done into ivf -I've no idea what's normal! Not like me at all - I actually began my career as a research assistant! haha! Xx


----------



## djjim22

Bethan and Wales - How long have you both been stimming for? Just dug some of my paperwork out to see how many follicles I had at different scans, at my first I only had 7 on one side and 5 on the other, all around 10mm after 5 days of stimms, then after 7 days I had 8 on one side and 9 on the other at 10-15mm and went on to get 16 eggs. But like the others have said, don't get too hung up on numbers, the clinics know what they are doing and will tweak drugs as necessary. I ended up stimming for an extra few days to get follicles up to the right size. Fingers crossed for you all to get a nice number of good quality eggs.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - great amount of follies! I predict you'll get at least 20 at this rate!! I didn't think bearded dragons ate mice? Our Janice is 18 months old and her diet is 80% fruit and veg and 20% live insects. I hope
DS doesnt get fed up of her as I couldnt feed her the crickets. 

Polita - good luck for baseline tomorrow!!! 

Bethan - chin up! 11 follies for first scan is great!! I'm sure that's all I had but mine were smaller xx


----------



## Wales81

Fay I can't remember exactly, but we were advised that by the the time they get to 2 years old they should be eating at least 30% animal matter - crickets, locust, mice etc. Not sure how accurate this is, he quickly went into the care of my mate who knew much more about them than I did! 

Thanks for the reassurance djjim. I've been stimming for a week so far xxx


----------



## djjim22

Sorry, I re read your last post and saw a week Wales. Clearly not retaining information, haha. I think that's fab going!xx


----------



## bethannora

Djjjm - I have been stimming for 6 days, so I had only done 5 jabs at my scan yesterday. I need 10-14 follicles at my clinic that are all of a similar size. Last time I had 14 but still got cancelled as there was such a variance on their sizes. My nurse said yesterday that she couldn't see any more that might grow, and that the 11 look like all I have. So I just have to hope the big ones slow down, and the small ones catch up! Although I did email my consultant, and she seemed happy with my numbers. So hopefully I am worrying over nothing! We definitely won't let the cycle be cancelled again - if I don't get enough to egg share, then we will pay the full amount to get to ec on our own (my good old Mum is helping us out).

Pollita - good luck for baseline today! What time is it? 

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

That's great that your mum can do that for you Bethan, certainly takes a lot of the stress away. If Amanda is happy with them though I'm sure your worrying over nothing. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Xx


----------



## djjim22

Bethan - Have you been using a hot water bottle? I swear this helped the growth of mine (although I know everyone has different tips of what works and what doesn't). Fingers crossed there are a few extra appear so you can still egg share, but what a wonderful mum you have to help you out if needed. Hopefully that will make you feel a little less stressed that you have a back up plan. I jumped to having 21 follicles at my last scan before egg collection but like you there was a massive variation in size between the smallest and the largest. Although I was lucky enough to still get plenty eggs, some of these follicles ruptured before egg collection which is why I needed to freeze all and go back and do a frozen cycle, so it definitely is a case of finding the right balance. I really have everything crossed for you guys, it is such a stressful time going through all of this.xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Wales! What time is your scan tomorrow? Good luck 

Djjjm - thank you  I love hear positive stories, it really helps! I am using a hot water bottle - and cura heat pads during the day at work! My belly is boiling! Also eating a high protein diet, drinking at least 2 litres of water a day and 3-4 complan & milk drinks a day. I am full to bursting!

Scan at 8:10 in the morning for me!

B xxx


----------



## pollita

Bethan, so glad your mum is able to help you out if it doesn't go to plan, but great news that the consultant was ok with the results 

My baseline was this morning and all ok so got my menopur ready to start tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo - well done Pollita! Exciting times ahead for you xxx


----------



## Wales81

Yay Polita! So pleased for you!  Xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks both! It feels like it's really happening now haha. Y booked my 3 scans next week so I know when they all will be, then it's just EC left. Wah, happy 

Plus I paid for my donor sperm so I'm getting close to the end x


----------



## Wales81

Sorry Bethan..Didn't see your comment.  Half 9 scan for me tomorrow. I'm in with Jodie as she's the only one free xx


----------



## bethannora

Good idea pollita - I did the same at my baseline. Makes it a lot easier to plan ahead! What dose of menopur are you on?

Wales - I'm 8:10 so I won't see you. Good luck though - you're doing great!

Just on my way to my acupuncture appointment - hoping she can work her magic on me!

B xxx


----------



## djjim22

Good luck for scans tomorrow Bethan and Wales!

Pollita - I'm so over the moon for you that you are finally starting!!!!!!!


----------



## pollita

Not sure what dose yet, they're going to call me tomorrow to let me know. Yes it makes it a lot easier doesn't it?

Hope your acupuncture goes well! X

Thanks Djjim!


----------



## MadameG

Hi all,

Things move so fast on here!

Bethan - mega good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine. Here's to hoping for lots of follies xx 

Fay - sorry that time is dragging for you, hope the next couple of weeks fly by. I think bearded dragons can eat occasional pinkies (newborn mice) just to mix things up a bit xx

Pollita - glad all went well with your baseline and that stimms are a breeze xx

Wales - good luck for your next scan - sounds good so far! Xx

Bevvy - hope your new dog is settling in well with you xx



AFM, my hips are definitely settling thanks. I need to learn what my new limits are after my injury last year but it's tres frustrating. One week to dr for me! Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Ooh lots of good news these last couple of days with positive responses to stimms

Pollita - good luck for tomorrow. How exciting for you  

Beth- good luck to you as well chick 

Fay- loving the name Janice haha. Hope your new pet is settling in well!

MadameG- glad your hips are starting to settle now. My doggy is well settled and lording it around the house like he's been here forever lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Wales and Bethan xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Hi All! Gosh I haven't been around here for ages (we took a break from all things IVF) - I'm so pleased to come back and see there's loads of faces I recognise! I'm going to have to try and catch up with where everyone's up to.  Fay and Bevvy ... **** ... I'm sorry to see things haven't worked out for you yet  it made me really sad to see.

We're about to enter in to an enforced early cycle! We've both been on the pill, we're going away next week and were due to stop the pill while away and start a short protocol cycle when we get back ... well, i had a stressful week last week and accidentally missed two pills, came on AF and so we had a choice, go now, or wait another month, so W will be stimming while we're away  (But also, YAY!!!)

Don't know if you remember we lost our recipient when W didn't respond to the DR?  Well, we're entering in to our next cycle as egg sharers without a recipient - they're planning to freeze half W's eggs. Never heard of that before ... but it's what they're doing


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - Thanks for the tip on the pinkies!! - When do you start?

Sillywrong - Well hello!!!! Thanks, I'm foing ok and looking forward to getting started again!! (Hopefully early Sep) - how exciting for you!!! Are you going anywhere nice?

Bethan / Wales - Hope your scan went well!! 

Bevvy - Janice is settling in well, she is very tame.  We sat and watched her for hours last night, she is comical!! How are you finding the waiting? It's starting to get me down now, been 8 weeks since my BFN  XX


----------



## Fay2410

Polita - Forgot to say hun, excellent news on baseline!!! What dose of menopur are you on?  What is your AMH? X


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - Janice is great thank you  
Congrats on the match!!! I'm not sure about time scales sorry as I never went on BCP...I DR on day 21 of cycle xx


----------



## pollita

Wow, busy morning!

Fay, my amh is about 34. Y expects me to be on 225 but will call today to confirm dosage. Glad Janice is settling in well, love the name 

Silly, glad to see you back! Great news that you can start again, especially without having a match at the moment. 

Thanks leni! Good luck with starting next month, great news to have this morning I bet!

Bevvy, hope you're doing well and glad doggy settling in  they make a home, don't they?

Madame, glad your hips are settling!

Bethan and wales, good luck for your scans today! Let us know how they go x


----------



## Karmas

Hi all just a quick update from us, waiting list still hasnt moved  cant believe its taking so so bloody long if I would have known i would have just gone straight to borne hall!

FYI Fay, Beardies dont have to eat pinkies hun they do fine on veggies and crickets  
Read http://www.beautifuldragons.com/

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - sorry your still waiting hun, is it not too late to change? 

Thanks for the link on beardies...do you have one? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Karmas - that is rubbish, have they given you an estimated time scale? Can you start with borne hall still?

Fay - I'm starting suprecur jabs on Tuesday...

Leni - exciting news for you! I think it depends how out of sync you and your recipient's cycles are xx

Silly - welcome back! I'm doing a freeze half cycle too as I wasn't matched. Have a great holiday.


----------



## Fay2410

Yay!!! Just had good news!!! My clinic are going to freeze my half of eggs as well so I will be cycling off next AF so should start DR end of August!! Just need AF to play ball now and turn up on time!!! I will have my treatment planning appointment by Friday!! Whoo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## pollita

Fab news fay!


----------



## Fay2410

pollita said:


> Wow, busy morning!
> 
> Fay, my amh is about 34. Y expects me to be on 225 but will call today to confirm dosage. Glad Janice is settling in well, love the name
> 
> Silly, glad to see you back! Great news that you can start again, especially without having a match at the moment.
> 
> Thanks leni! Good luck with starting next month, great news to have this morning I bet!
> 
> Bevvy, hope you're doing well and glad doggy settling in  they make a home, don't they?
> 
> Madame, glad your hips are settling!
> 
> Bethan and wales, good luck for your scans today! Let us know how they go x


Polita - My AMH is 31.8. They started me on 150 menopur, but after 5 days put me up to 300, they said they would start me on a higher dose next time, so fingers crossed 225 will be prefect for you

Fay xx


----------



## MadameG

Awesome news Fay!!!


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks!!! It's been a long couple of months since my BFN and I was starting to get fed up, will be even happier when I get dates at treatment planning, hopefully next week xx


----------



## pollita

Fay, I know you seemed so calm before (compared to me, anyway  ) but how do you feel going into a second cycle now that you know what to expect? Does it feel a bit more relaxed?

My dose has been confirmed! 6 hours until the jabbing  

Isn't it weird how each clinic does things so differently? I've been browsing YouTube this afternoon and came across another British girl who vlogs her IVF journey. She posted a video of her doing the buserelin shots and omg - so different to how my clinic has me doing them! She has two different needles, one to suck it up and one to inject, but then she has to load the syringe and needle into what I can only describe as a gun, set the depth on the gun and "shoot" the suprecur into herself    I was horrified, and I'm so glad I didn't see that before I started or I wouldn't be here right now  We are given one needle a day, and it does it all - sucks up and injects. I don't get the point of the needle gun when she could just inject with the needle instead.


----------



## bethannora

HI everyone.

not great news again, i had 10 in total: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] my nurse said said it's looking doubtful i will be able to egg share & she will speak to amanda ahead of friday. She said my 18s will be too big, and the 11 & 12 too small, so I am probably looking at 5 eggs. I said we will go ahead regardless & pay ourselves. But still disappointed at only 5 eggs. I know it only takes one, but I am only 30 with an amh on 27.8 so expected more. Also so disappointed in not being able to egg share. We couldn't get pregnant without a sperm donor, and we really wanted to pay it forward & help another couple out. 

Fay - woohoo! amazing news. I am super happy for you x

Pollita - good luck for your first stim. eeeekkkk! it's so real for you now 

Bevvy - how are you my lovely? glad your pooch is settling in well x 

Wales - how was your scan today lady? hope you're still doing amazingly well! won't be long until ec now x

MadameG - hope this next week flys by for you!

Leni - so exciting re your potential match & starting on next af. eeeekkkk!

Sillywrong - fab you can start again  and so soon too. Amazing!

Karmas - so sorry it's still taking so long. hope things speed up for you x

B xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh Bethan, I'm sorry it wasn't better news. Have been thinking of you (and wales!) all day hoping it was going well. I'm so glad that you're in a position where you can still go ahead yourself  rather than abandon altogether. It's frustrating that our clinic doesn't do a donate all and then a free cycle. I'm sure that they used to (back on my very first visit to them in 2012)


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, 

Bethan so sorry to read your news 😞

Polita glad to see good news on your baseline scan 😃

Fay great great news! 😃

Bevvy hope you are enjoying your new dog 😃

Wales hope your scan went well 😃

Leni brilliant news ! 😃

Madmane G not long too go 😃

Karmas I'm so sorry, do you think it's worth enquiring wait times at other clinics. 
It must be so frustrating 😞

Sillywrong great that you are back and are starting soon😃

I hope I rembered everyone, sorry if I forgot anyone, I've had no wi fi the last few weeks but it's fixed now so hope to be able to be back again 😃

Afm another slight delay but I've finally started DR so I'm sniffing not injecting and I'll start strims on Monday eeeekkkkkk 
😃


----------



## Wales81

Fay, that's great news hun!! Won't be long until you start!

Polita, I've been on 225 and have a similar AMH to you, and it's worked well for me so far. Good luck for your first jab! 

Leni, congrats on your match! 

Sillywrong, great to hear you'll be starting again soon. 

Caz, fab that your starting stimms Monday. I've found that this part has just flown by compared to DR which felt like a lifetime. 

AFM, all still looking good and follies are growing nicely, mostly at the same size except for one big bugger that the nurse says I can sacrifice as I have so many others at similar sizes. They are worried I'm over responding slightly (there was a little fluid seen on the scan) so they've dropped my dose to 150. I'm a little worried about this, but nurse said she'd give me a time for egg collection which will be on Monday at my last scan appointment on Friday, so they can't be too worried about it. 

xxx


----------



## bethannora

Caz - fab you start stimming Monday! Good luck x

Wales - I know we have messaged, but amazing news re your scan  Monday is so close now! You will be fine, I'm sure  x

Pollita - thanks lovely. It is a shame re donate all cycles. But you're right - we're so lucky my mum is helping us so that we can get to ec this time. How did your first stim jab go? Xxx


B xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan - sucky news but I'm so glad you can carry on regardless, when is ec supposed to be for you? Xx

Wales - fab news with your scan, hope the fluid disappears xx

Caz - good luck with the sniffing!

Pollita - I first went to the clinic in 2012 too and signed all the paperwork that had the 'donate all' on, I wonder why they changed....

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks madameg! I first went to crgw in 2013 but can't remember if they mentioned it then. My memory is terrible! Back then we hoped my dp would egg share as the cut off age was 35, but by the time we were ready the age had changed to 33! Not sure re ec - probably Monday or Wednesday next week. 

Very nervous today - have a horrible anxious feeling that I can't shift; have no appetite either x


----------



## MadameG

I think egg share is so 'new' that things are still being established really. I remember when we were first looking into doing the vasectomy reversal about 6 years ago, egg share occasionally came up but there were hardly any clinics that advertised it.

I'm not surprised you're feeling so muddled, must have been such as stressy day for you. My appetite vanishes when I'm stressed too - hope you wake up feeling refreshed tomorrow. Big hugs for you   Xxx


----------



## pollita

First stim done, was quite nerve wracking! I made both needles up so I could do them together and it wasn't until then that I noticed the difference in size haha all ok though 

Yes, egg-sharing is still relatively new so I think they're just finding out costs etc. I'm still surprised that it's not a thing in the us! Especially with their lack of free healthcare. I've tried to explain the process to my friends back there and none of them understand what I'm doing!


----------



## bevvy82

Omg the thread has gone crazy again now we've got more ladies starting their Cycles, I can't keep up lol!!

Pollita- well done on your first stim. When is your next scan? Hope them follies grow nice and big xx

sillywrong- welcome back!!! Hope you're well. Fab fab news on your next cycle. I'm so pleased that you can get started. I hadn't heard about the freeze half cycle until fay mentioned it so will speak to my clinic just in case jo match is found when I'm ready for my next go 

Caz- great news hun. How exciting. I'm thinking of asking for the nasal spray next time as I really struggled with the injections. If not I'll just have to buy shares in emla cream haha. 

Beth - I'm so sorry about your news but am so glad that you are able to continue and do a keep all cycle. Keep us updated!! 

AFM - still waiting - glad I have Fay as my limbo land buddy lol. I feel armed and ready with lots of questions for my doctor at my follow up appt. my doggy is doing fab, made himself right at home! Trying to keep myself busy but this waiting feels never ending! Lol x

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies!! After my BFN in June I have done some extensive research which has resulted in me spending £75.00 on vitamins to help with fertility, embryo quality and implantation.  Here is what I have purchased if any of you are interested.  All of below are to be taken with conception vitamins (pregnancare)

Coenzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg per day - Promotes blood flow in ovaries to increase egg quality and can prevent miscarriage
L-Arginine - 1 x 500mg per day - Helps with implantation
Royal Jelly - 3 x 500mg per day - Improves egg quality
Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - Acts as a natural antibiotic.  Evidence suggests this can increase chance of pregnancy by 20-60%
Resveratrol - 1 x 50mg per day - Fish oil based to calm the lining of the womb, also good to treat endometriosis
Alpha Lipoic - Helps with embryo cell division and healthy progression
Pycnogenol - Helps with NK cells and implantation

Fay xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Fay that's a very helpful list, since my BFN in April I've been taking Royal Jelly and co10 but hadn't heard of the others, thank you. I got mine from Amazon they are Swansons. Can I please ask where you got the others? 

Bevvy so glad to here your dog is settling well, I hate needles so glad I get it instead of injections, but I get headaches with it for the first week or so which is annoying 

Polita glad the jabs went well 

Bethan hope your feeling a bit more relaxed 

Madameg hope you are doing well 

Wales great news re the scan


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Yes of course, I purchased them all from Holland and Barrett.  Not cheap but have heard so many women get their BFP with them.  There's actually a penny sale on there at the moment, so had a few on offer.  I've heard that the L-Argine is an important one and really helps with implantation, there's 100mg in pregnacare but the recommended dose is 500mg.  

Fay xx


----------



## Karmas

If I change again it will be the second time  No time scale at all from Louise really wishing id have just not bothered at all now tbh how can they not tell me how long the waiting list is! 
Feel like giving up completely if im honest, thing is im not getting any younger either im already 32 and most places will only share up to 35 :/

Fay we have a lot more than beardies hun we run an exotics animal consultancy company


----------



## Caz242424

Thanks so much Fay 

Karmas I'm so sorry, that is so s**t 😕


----------



## pollita

Feeling awful today, not sure if it's the stims (since I've only done one!) or just something I'm coming down with. Feeling very sick, dizzy and tired, and my throat is quite swollen. Hopefully it'll pass.

Fay, best of luck tomorrow! It will be great for you to finally have dates etc to work with  I can't believe it's been 8 weeks already! x

Bethan & Wales, good luck to you both for your scans tomorrow, let us know how they go! Bethan, especially hoping you get a lovely surprise with your follies x

Hello everyone else!

My next scan is Monday, Fay. Feels like forever away but I keep forgetting it's Thursday today haha. Looking forward to seeing how they're growing in there. I've been drinking milk today (bleugh!) and about to go nurse a hot water bottle. I'm sure it's too early to help them grow but start as we mean to go on I guess.


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - hope you feel better soon lovely. Well done in your first stim jab though 

Fay - what time you there tomorrow? Eeeekkkk so exciting to get dates! Woop x

Bevvy - glad you have a ton of questions! I'm still hoping you get seen earlier x

Wales - good luck for tomorrow! How exciting you get your times for trigger & ec monday! Woohoo x

Caz - bet you can't wait to start stims monday! When is ec scheduled?

Madameg - thank you so so much x

Karmas - chase them again. Please don't give up xxx

I'm still feeling awful anxiety - even acupuncture didn't help today! No idea why I feel it -just scared it doesn't work again I suppose. Fingers crossed for my scan tomorrow!

Have a lovely evening ladies xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Morning ladies

Scan better today - I have 9 measuring between 16 & 22. Will find out today if I have ec on Monday or Tuesday. Eeeeekkkk! Got my trigger & everything! Normally I would have been cancelled by now if I was egg sharing (just like last time), as you need 10 - 14 follicles on scan at my clinic. But they have said as I am prepared to pay, they will take me for ec - if I get 8 eggs, I will share. If I get less than 8, then I will pay myself on Monday. 

So happy to finally get to ec! I cried, my DP cried & the nurse cried! 

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - So happy for you hun!! Well done!! I honestly think you'll have enough to share, I reckon you'll get 9 minimum!!   xxx


----------



## pollita

Great news Bethan! I'll think positive thoughts for you this weekend that you do indeed get enough to share 


I'm having a bad time on stims ladies  couldn't get the needle in last night, belly looks like a pin cushion! And I feel incredibly flu-like. Swollen throat, nausea, dizziness, jitteriness. All normal I'm guessing?


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies 

Pollitta -poor you, sounds like you're having a really rough time. Why don't you phone the clinic just in case? They were quiet when I was there, so I am sure they won't mind at all. Always better to be safe than sorry I guess. Big get well soon hugs

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Bethan, so so pleased for you chick!! 
Good news here too. EC is definitely Monday - just had 27 follies on the scan. Will get times for trigger and EC later on today! Xx


----------



## Wishings15

Am sorry I've not been on there in a while. I didn't get as many eggs as expected and kinda just went into hiding. Got 10 eggs, five each. Last time I had 20, I was just so disappointed cause I had about 20 folicals. 

Glad to say that four have been fertilisated and just waiting on an update tomorrow. 

Am glad everyone's cycles and matching is going well. 

My partner wants a breaded dragon, everytime were in Pete at home I have to drag him away z


----------



## pollita

Wales, great news on your follies too!

Wishing, so glad four fertilised! Hope they continue to grow well so you have plenty to use 

Thanks Bethan, may give them a call. Have a hot water bottle and have taken a paracetamol based elixir to try to banish it before work tomorrow x


----------



## Fay2410

Wishing on a star - Great news on getting 10 eggs, it only takes 1!! You should get one, ours is lovely, very friendly and she is so funny

Wales - Wowzer!! That's gonna be a lot of eggs!! Well done you

Polita - Poor you, so sorry your not feeling very well.  I found stimming the hardest part, was very emotional and run down but not ill, definitely think you should call the clinic

Bethan - Have you heard from them yet about EC?  You and Wales will be in the same time now  

Bevvy - How are you limbo buddy? 

AFM - No news fro the clinic yet, hope I get my appointment today as promised

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - woohoo! We could have ec on the same day  

Wishing - 10 is still amazing! And 4 fertilised is fab too. Good luck x

Pollita - let us know what the clinic say x

I am (im)patiently waiting to find out what day & time ec is. It's getting real now!

B xxx


----------



## Wishings15

I'd defo suggest a day in bed after egg collection. I will let you know tomorrow if my transfer is then or on Tuesday.

They said if I had two clear front runners Id get it tomorrow and then if they looked they same they'd wait until Tuesday.

Am just so confused that, I thought a five day transfer was best, but from what they said, a 3 day transfer is better.

What days were your transfers Fay/Bevvy? Any ideas?


----------



## Fay2410

Wishingonastar - 5dt is supposed to be better because you have a clearer indication of the strongest and best developed embryos.  For example, my 6 embryos all looked similar on day 3, but on day 5 we had 2 more advanced embryos.  I wouldn't let a 3dt put you off though hun as many ladies get their BFP on 2-3 day embies.. Mine were Grade 5AAA & 5AAB & still didn't get me a BFP so I wouldn't let it worry you - best of luck!!  xx

AFM - I have my treatment planning appointment on the 26th August, so another long 4 + weeks to wait   Not all bad though as I will be DR a few days after my appointment 

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Our appointments are on the same day so we can wait together hun   xx


----------



## bethannora

HI ladies

Just got the call - trigger at 8:30pm tomorrow night, and arrive for ec on Mondya at 7:45am. Soooooo nervous!

B xxx


----------



## pollita

Aw Fay, I'm sorry it's not until the end of August but I'm sure the time will be here before you know it. 

Bethan, great news! You'll be fine


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks polita. It doesn't really make a difference as I won't be starting until end of August. How are you feeling now? Did you phone the clinic? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay & Bevvy - fab treatment planning is on the same date! Will you be cycle buddies? Are your afs due the same time? That would be lush! X

Pollita - you feeling better lovely? What did the clinic say?

B x


----------



## pollita

No didn't call them in the end, fell asleep and didn't wake up until not long ago. Aching all over now too  have to plow through tomorrow regardless so will keep chugging the water and see how I do. Thanks tor asking after me x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies, 

I keep getting behind on here lately... Note to self, look more on here lol

Fay- glad I got someone to share my wait with. I'm gonna push for them to get the process in place for me to get started again asap. 

Beth - in so pleased for you hun and glad that you'll fibish your cycle either way   

Wales - tgat is an amazing amount of follies!! Well done you!! Are they worried about OHSS with you at all? 

Wishing so pleased for you as well. Hope your little embies carry on growing well  I had a day 5 transfer as well and have the same story as fay. Had a 5ab transferred and didn't work. So who knows what's best eh! 

Pollita - so sorry you are feeling crappy hun  give the clinic a call and see what they suggest. Hope you feel better soon 

Xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Fay and Bevvy wow! Same day appointment, that is perfect cycle buddy timing x but Fay I'm so sorry, I hate this waiting. 
After your vitamin advice I also spent a fortune in Holland and Barrett yesterday, agree this cycle I'm gonna give it everything! 

Polita I'm so sorry to hear you have been ill, interestingly that happened to me last time around the same time as you, as did being sick when starting to DR which has also happened this time, I hope it passes quickly xx

Bethan that's fantastic news, I also think you will get enough to share, fingers crossed for you 

Wales brilliant scan ! So pleased for you 

Wishing that's amazing ! 4 is great ! Hope they all progress well 

Afm sniffing away lol, first jab Monday adjusted estimated EC ( if I get that far) from last delay is 18/08


----------



## Wales81

Fay and Bevvy, great news that you may be cycling together
It's lovely having someone to share the journey with
Bevvy, yes they've put my menopur dose down to 75 tonight, I have to make sure I chug the water down. The nurse said it would be too risky to leave EC any later that Monday. 

Polita, sorry to hear your feeling unwell.  I think this whole process really runs your immune system down. 

Wishing - amazing news! Hope your feeling OK after EC. - I'm so nervous for it! 

Caz - hope your doing OK. Hope time from now until EC flies by for you. 

AFM - Dh took call about trigger and EC time as I was in meeting. I think I may ring them again tomorrow though as I need to hear it for myself lol. 9:15pm tomorrow for trigger, and 8:15am Monday for EC. Yikes! Totally overwhelmed by thr fact we've finally got here! Xxx 

I


----------



## Wales81

Please forgive all the typo's. I haven't abandoned the Ivf diet and gone out and got sloshed, I'm posting from my phone xx


----------



## MadameG

Woop woop Wales and Bethan it's Trigger day! Hope all goes well.

Hopelessly behind on here again...

Fay and Bevvy glad you have your appointments in the diary, I'm sure it'll pass in no time now.

Caz are you still sniffing? Hope all is okay and the headaches gave gone.

Pollita I really hope you are feeling better this morning hun.

Sorry for those I've missed, I'll catch up later.

AFM I got all my melds out this morning to check it all again, this is getting real! Xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

After a bit of a panic, my trigger shot is done. No more jabs for me. So excited to finally get to this stage - crazy nervous for ec though. Any if you ladies have any advice for me? I bought new nightwear today to take to the clinic with me Monday!

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend so far xxx


----------



## pollita

How exciting Bethan! You're so close  hope those eggs are growing well!

Well I'm home and I think I'm about to die. Woke up 10 times worse than yesterday. I can't go on feeling like this


----------



## Fay2410

Polita - so aorry your still. It well, I would really advise you to speak to the clinic just incase you have OHSS. I really hope you feel better soon 

Bethan - yay!!! So happy for you! My advice would be take some sanitary towels as you may bleed after and also something to read as our EC got delayed due to a complicated EC before me! Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone. Sorry for the me post but I think I may be developing ohss. I feel so sick today. I'm drinking at least 3 litres of water every day but yesterday I just couldn't eat very much as I felt so full, and quite nauseous. Took trigger last night and I'm in quite a bit of pain in my lower abdomen and back. Is this normal just before EC? Trying to work out if I'm just being paranoid xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - call Amanda at the the clinic straight away hun xx


----------



## Wales81

It sounds silly but I'm also worried about creating something out of nothing and them not letting me go through with the transfer (haven't told Dh this as he would go off his head). Think I'd better ring  
Xx


----------



## pollita

Aw Wales, I hope you're ok. I agree with fay, probably best to check with them. 

AFm I'm feeling much better today, so sure it was just a bug which is passing. Scan tomorrow so I'll mention then. Like you wales, I've been scared that saying something will cancel the cycle which you don't want to do when you've come so far, right?


----------



## bethannora

Wales / pollita - totally get where you're coming from, but I think they still take you to ec with ohss. Always best to get checked out I think ladies. 

Wales - I had to phone Amanda yesterday over my suprecur panic & she was lovely. I really wouldn't worry about making a fuss over nothing - promise no one will take it that way. Feel better soon lady & let us know what they say. You will be fine - you have done incredibly well. Be proud of yourself!

Pollita - so glad you're a bit better. Yesterday sounded like a hell of a day for you. Good luck for your first stim scan tomorrow. Super exciting!

Fay - thanks lovely. You're always a font of knowledge!! Got my towels & book packed! Hope you're ok lady xxx

Caz - not long until you start stims. Woop!

Bevvy - still hoping you get an earlier appt, or you can start cycling on you're next af  glad the pooch is still doing well x

Wishing - how are you? Did you have et? Hope you're ok xxx

Madameg - not long for you either! Good luck x

Afm - bag packed for ec tomorrow! In early at 7:45 so at least I won't be hanging around, think I'm first up! My dp has to work straight after, so me & my best friend are gonna babysit each other - she is having her et tomorrow! 

Do you get told straightaway while you're at the clinic how many eggs they got? Just trying to work out when I will know if I'm egg sharing or paying.

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - the embryologist will tell you when you are in recovery, I remember the consultant saying in theatre we had at least ten, then they confirm to you while you are having your tea and toast!!! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - how are you feeling now? Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Wales how are you feeling ? 
Did you talk to clinic ? I hope your feeling a bit better 

Polita I also hope you feel better, and def speak to your clinic tomorrow 

Bethan eeeekkkkk EC ! So so close ! 

Fay got my delivery from Holland and Barrett, quick question are you taking all of them now ? The ones that help with implantation anf stuff or will you take them after EC ? 

Bevvy hope you are doing ok 

Madame G sorry I lost track a bit, when do you start your meds? 

Wishing how are you ? ET yet ? 

Afm still sniffing, first injection tomorrow 😃


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - start taking them straight away and most of tem I think you take up to 12 weeks of pregnancy xx


----------



## Caz242424

Thanks Fay 
Hope I get that far ! Lol


----------



## bethannora

Thanks caz! First injection tomorrow - amazing 

Thanks Fay! Who needs google when we have you, eh?!! X

Wales - how are you feeling my lovely cycle buddy? Hope you're better. We can do a high five as we pass each other at the clinic tomorrow! Good luck lady xxx

Wow - I am nervous about ec tomorrow. In 12 hours it will all be finished. I feel nauseous with anxiety about it all, but I'm also very excited. What a rollercoaster of emotions! Really hoping we get enough to egg share - don't think I will sleep tonight!

B xxx


----------



## pollita

Best of luck tomorrow Bethan! I'm going to miss you unfortunately as I'm there in the afternoon when you'll already be home. Really hope you get enough to share x


----------



## bethannora

Thanks pollita  that's a shame we're there at different times, but good luck for your scan too! The first one is always very exciting. I'm sure you will have lots of brilliantly sized follicles!

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Well I've slept most of the day and actually feel much better this evening.  I haven't rung the clinic but will tell them how I've been feeling tomorrow.  I'm sure the nausea has been from all the food I've been eating for protein. I dont usually eat that much and it's been tough. I'm still very tender, but I'm guessing that's from the amount of follies I have.  

Just wanted to say a big thank you to you all for your support so far,  I can't actually believe I've got to EC! 

Polita, glad you're feeling a little better better. 

Bethan - a massive good luck for EC! Can't wait to hear how you get on! 

Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Bethan and wales  just wanted to quickly say good luck for tomorrow  

Polita good luck for your scan 😃


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies! Massive good luck to Wales and Bethan today!!! Let us know when you can ladies!!

Also good luck polita for your scan

Fay xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks 

Good luck Bethan and wales! I hope it all goes really well for you both


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - When do you think you will be starting your cycle?  We may be cycling together, I should be DR in 4 weeks!! x


----------



## bethannora

Ladies I got 12 eggs so can egg share! Woohoo! Feeling super sore now so just resting up. Mega sleepy too! Zzz! Will find out later how the soerm defrosting & icsi went, then wait until the morning to find out about fertilisation. Hope I sleep tonight! Thank you all for your well wishes 

Wales & your super follicles, how did it go?

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Fantastic!!!! Well done you!! Told you you'd be ok to share!! Yay xxxxx


----------



## Wales81

Yay Bethan!! I heard the nurse on the phone to a recipient saying there were enough to share and I was hoping she was talking about you. I think you may have been in the room next to us! So pleased for you hun, well done! 

I got 23 eggs so EC was painful but not unbearable. I've not got Ohss yet but they are quite worried about it with me so it's looking like they'll have to freeze and FET.  I have a scan Wednesday to find out for sure. 

I'm a little sore and sleepy so it's back to bed for the afternoon methinks!  

Thank you for all your lovely good luck messages xx


----------



## bethannora

I said to my dp that I speak to someone on these forums who might be next door to us. I was in room 1. How lovely you heard Yvonne on the phone to my recipient 

Woohoo - amazing number of eggies. Well done lovely. You have done so, so well. Good luck for your Wednesday scan. So glad you don't have ohss yet. Rest up now xx


----------



## pollita

Well done both, so very happy for you! X


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Well done to you also!! Amazing amount of eggies collected!! I'm sure your recipient will be over the moon with 12 eggs all to herself!! 

Bethan - Just PM you hun, rest up now for today and tomorrow if you can   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - Why don't you call the clinic?? When is your AF due?  Mine will be due around the 10-15th so will start DR on day 21 which will be last week Aug / 1st Week Sept!!  

Caz - What tablets did you get from Holland & Barret?? I have crazy heartburn from them, only today I started them and I have to admit I found it hard swallowing so many pills, I think there were 9 altogether   I hate swallowing tablets, would rather inject myself xx


----------



## bethannora

Had a call from the clinic - only 3 of my 6 eggs were mature to have icsi. Praying more don't drop out & don't fertilise. Will be on pins until the phone call tomorrow. Bit sad that i only have 3, and might have even less tomorrow, but hoping it only takes one x


----------



## Wales81

It only takes that 1 hun so try not to worry yourself. You've done amazingly. Think positive xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Wow 

Bethan and wales well done 😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃

Bethan it only takes one ! Hopefully the 3 will get going tonight and good news in the morning 

Wales I hope your scan on wed shows you are ok to ET 

Leni I hope you get your plan soon 

Polita hope your scan went well 

Fay omg I started them all today too, I had been taking folic acid, royal jelly and co q10  already, today I started l arginine, bee propolis and psygenel ( excuse spelling errors) 
I used a small yoghurt, to take them with instead of a drink, it definitely helped x


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies,

I totally understand your feeling bethan. Hope that the three that you have do well  

Afm, not good news unfortunately. Got a couple of small follies but they're not not very optimistic. I thought it was ok for my first scan but the nurse got the consultant to put my menopur up A LOT to see if it helps, and said that it was because my ovaries aren't doing anything. Not going to lie, I cried all the way home   

My Wednesday scan has been cancelled so got to wait until Friday to see if the larger dose has made enough of a difference. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I'm so so sorry. I know how horrible it feels. What dose are you on now? Things can honestly change - I promise you're not out of the game yet. Big huge hugs xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Bethan, I just feel so down about it  I've been on 225 but they've put me up to 375 from tonight. I just had a look back at previous posts from people about their first scan follies and I'm so worried now that it's all doing down the pan. I had 5 in total, 2 about 8mm, and 3 around 5-6mm. It seems pathetic. I'm only 30 and my AMH last summer was testing at 34.1 so I can't understand it. Even when I had my first scan back at my initial consult in May 2014 the dr was happy with all the follicles I had at CD14 and that was on a natural cycle without drugs. How could it go so wrong?

My house is going through sale right now so in a month or two I'll have enough money for a keep-all cycle but I don't even feel like it's worth it right now. Blah. Annoyed. 

Sorry for being so down ladies. Just worried that I won't get another chance to egg-share and it'll be the end of the road for me. I'll shut up now lol xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Dont give up polita..
This happened to me... i showed NO progress until day 11 and they had already upped my dose to 300, we were on the verge of cancelling.

In the end, i got 38 eggs! X


----------



## Caz242424

Oh polita  

Please listen to Hope and don't give up ! 

Every cycle is different, I'm starting on 300 this time, because last cycle as I did previous cycles I started on 150 and  I had slow progress, I was put up to 375 and I got to EC.

Try to stay positive xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Polita - my first scan was the same, wasn't hreat at all and they upped me from 150 to 300. You'll be surprised by how much of a boost the extra menopur gives you! It's still early days to rule out egg sharing, honestly wait until Friday's scan xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Pollita - please don't gove up hope. when they put me on my initial dose for 7 days, I had no growth whatsoever. They then upped my dose and my follies started growing nicely after that so you still have hope hun. It's not nice tho, I came out of my first scan devastated thinking it wasn't going to work and everything was ok in the end so stay positive  

Beth- that's fab news hun. Good luck for your call tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you

Wales- amazing news hun. What a fab amount of eggs!!!!

Fay- how you hanging on in there missus? 

Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks all, I'll try to be more positive  I was fine in the scan until the nurse hugged me as I left and gave me a pitiful look and I thought the worst was happening  

Hope you're all ok! Will post properly when I can but I'm swamped with work at the moment so trying to catch up between tears lol xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I had 5 mature from my last egg share and only 1 fertilised even with ICSI as sperm is so poor.

Our little boy is 2 in a couple of weeks 

It can work xxx



bethannora said:


> Had a call from the clinic - only 3 of my 6 eggs were mature to have icsi. Praying more don't drop out & don't fertilise. Will be on pins until the phone call tomorrow. Bit sad that i only have 3, and might have even less tomorrow, but hoping it only takes one x


----------



## bethannora

It only takes one - thank you! Positive stories make me feel so much better! Dîd you have transfer on day 3 or 5? Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

A day 2 where I only had 1 they said it was better going back than in a dish.

Hope you get your call nice and early x


----------



## Wales81

Polita I'm sorry it wasn't good news at your scan, but please don't give up hope! Things can turn around so quickly, and upping the dose can make all the difference. 


Ladies, thanks for sharing your stories. It just proves you never know what's going to happen. You can't take anything  for granted. 

Bethan have you had the call yet? I'm patiently awaiting mine, feel quite sick!  

Hope everyone else is OK 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Just had the call - only 2 have fertilised normally. Fingers crossed they're little fighters & keep growing x


----------



## Wales81

That's great news Bethan! Have you decided whether you're having one or two put back? Hope they both stay strong for you xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Wales. How did your call go? You and your bumper crop  xx

Leni - good luck with your phone call & treatment plan (and choosing of donor sperm)! x

Really not sure about 1 or 2 to be transferred now. We were always set on one, but now we only have 2, we might put them both back in on day 3, instead of waiting for the best one to go back in on day 5. What do you ladies think?

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Just had my call...
I did half normal and half with Icsi.  Only one of my normal batch fertilised and 4 of the Icsi group so that's 5 in total. Now I know 5 is a good number, but I'm just shocked. I'm so glad we decided to do the Icsi split. I feel like crying at the thought that it's not just my tubes that are a problem  
Xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - I know how tough it feels to find out you potentially have more problems along the way. It's horrible not doing as well as you hoped or anticipated. But like you said, 5 is amazing. For now that's all you need to focus on. Grow little embies  Big hugs x

At 30, with no fertility issues, an amh of 27.8, and using ICSI with donor sperm, I expected a hell of a lot more than 2 to be fertilised. It really is devastating & it makes you question everything. It's such a tough journey of unknown hurdles, especially when we all see IVF as the light at the end of the tunnel, or the start of our baby making journey. It's so hard when it doesn't turn out that way.

I just guess we have to keep focused on 'it only takes one' and for a lot of people, that is so so true. Although this journey can be hard, the outcome can be the most precious gift we all long for xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Congratulations ladies on your fertilised embies. Good luck with them! Just remember, it just takes one so stay positive!! It's hard running into problems that you thought didn't exist but at least you know now. Just remember Youve done all you can do and done a great job getting to this point. Fingers crossed and big hugs ladies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I have PM you but well done, you've done so well!!!

Wales - You too, well done!!! 

Bevvy - Sorry hun I missed your post yesterday, I'm ok, feeling a little down in the dumps this week.  How are you feeling hun?? 2 weeks tomorrow for us hun!! Yay!!

Caz - How are the injections going?? I've discovered that the resveratrol is the minging tablet we're taking!! Hope it's going to work  

Leni - Hope you get your dates today hun, it really does help when you know when your going to start.  I know I will be starting in 3-4 weeks!! It can't come quick enough!

It only takes one - Thank you for sharing your story with us, hope your having a wonderful pregnancy

Pollita - How are you feeling today hun?  

AFM - Just waiting patiently for my treatment planning appointment 3 weeks tomorrow, will also get meds and book in my scratch for that week.  Taking a mountain full of vitamins that are supposed to help with egg quality, embryo development and implantation!! AF should be here next week, the sooner she arrives the sooner I can start!! Janice is coming along nicely, I took her out in the car on the weekend over to my parents house 6 miles away and she was good as gold bless her, I've ordered a harness for her so I can take her out more haha!! DH has begged me not to  

Fay xx


----------



## pollita

Bethan and Wales, glad to hear that you have some to transfer!

I'm feeling ok-ish today thanks. Busy at a wedding (although have a lovely 2 hour break right now so chilling out!) 

I think all of this has put into perspective how finicky fertility can be, and all those months of me trying with no success could just be normal. 

Trying to remain positive - will update and catch up with you all soon I promise, got to finish my dinner and get back to shooting  xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

This IVF is such a tricky thing, I know everyone's said it but it does only take one, Beth and Wales congratulations on the fertilisation and I hope they continue to progress well, my 18 month old DD is sitting watching me type, she was my single embryo transfer, the only one to make it to day 5 in my first cycle, it can happen.
Stay positive. 
For me after my last two negative cycles and now on my third try for a sibling, I'm feeling pretty 'meh' now I've started injecting, I guess what will be will be. 

In the end we will all get there xx 

Fay I'm not taking that one but I'm finding the bee prolliss pretty disgusting, it's like eating flowers 😂
Def get the harness ! 

Bevvy hope you are well 

Leni I hope you get hold of the clinic and get your plan soon 

Polite glad you got a nice break, hoping the upped dose works and Friday gives you a great scan 

Afm first injection done ( shudder) emla cream started ( thanks again Bevvy) and on the road again


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Bethan and Wales on your embies - I hope they're growing big and strong already. As the other ladies have said, it does only takes one. I think it's so tough going through fertility treatment as you KNOW exactly what is going on, rather than like all these 'lucky' girls that can be blissfully unaware that their one egg has fertilised. Everything moment is -literally - under the microscope and yet we still can't blooming control it all. Hang in there - will be thinking of you xx

Caz - hope it goes well for you xx

Polita - so glad you are feeling better xx

Afm - hubby did my first injection of suprecur for me tonight (yay!) and instantly I developed a nettle like rash, anyone else ever had this? It came up in lots of very itchy lumps that grew rapidly and all merged together. I am, annoyingly, one of those people that seems to be allergic to loads of stuff, maybe my skin was just a bit sensitive?


----------



## bethannora

MadameG - well done on your first jab! I had the suprecur itch / rash too after injecting. I think a lot of ladies do xx

Caz - Woop first jab done for you too 

Pollita - glad you're better. Will have everything crossed for you this Friday x

Fay & Bevvy - woohoo, hope the next 3 weeks fly by lovely ladies x

Leni - did you get your dates? Hope so 

Wales - hope you have had a lazy day. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you. I really really hope you don't have ohss x

Afm - slept so much today! Didn't realise how tired I was. Thank you for all your positive posts about my 2 embies. Sorry if I seem down about it. After a good chat with dp I feel much more positive. We're going for 2 to be transferred on day 3 if they're still both going strong xxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Bethan - hopefully it'll settle after a few doses. Is day 3 Thursday? So excited for you xx


----------



## Wales81

MadamG I had the rash too, although it stopped the more injections I did. 

Caz- congrats on your first jab! 

Thank you all for your well wishes and words of support. I've decided to take your advice and just focus on this cycle for now. I can discuss any potential new problems at the follow up if this cycle doesn't work.

Bethan,  Ive slept loads too, EC hit me for six! 

Bethan, can I ask if you got a choice about when they transfer your embies.  The lady on the phone this morning just said they were looking strong and they'd take them to day 5. Didn't seem like I had a choice in the matter. I'm glad you're feeling more positive chick. 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - just reading your post and I was the same I didn't get the choice of days to transfer it was day 5 from the start. I think when there are 4 or more embryos they try and take them to blast so don't go worrying

Bethan -great news that you've decided to have the two back tomorrow! How exciting!!

Leni - great news on your treatment plan!!! 

Madame g - glad first jab went ok. Sorry you had a reaction to is, hope it settles

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - good luck for scan today. Fay is right - I think they only take 4 or more embies to day 5, so that's why I have the choice. I can either put them back on day 3, or risk the drop out to day 5, but with only 2 it can be risky. We did want to go to day 5 originally. Your little embies will be just fine  will you ask for an update on yours at the clinic today? I'm still tired today but back to work I go. Zzz!

Leni - fab you have your date for treatment planning. Very exciting! I think we all feel like we pester the clinic at some point, but it is what they're there for! 

Fay - I'm gonna take your advice & phone for a progress report on my embies today. Eeeeekkkk! Hope you're ok (3 weeks today!!!) x

B x


----------



## Harper14

Bethan I don't always reply to this thread unless I can offer some advice but please stay positive my first cycle I had 8 blasts that went to day 5 and had a day 5 transfer with bfn on my last round (which was successful) we had 5 eggs but by day 2 we only had one I was absolutely devestated I couldn't stop crying to the point I didn't even want to do transfer I just assumed there was no point as it must be a bad batch and I also couldn't understand why after so many eggs and number that fertilised this round was so poor. Anyway to cut a long story short my dh convinced me to go for transfer on day 3, what alarmed me was my consultant said they preferred day 3 wait was much better to put back as soon as possible but when people have so many they also like to look at the quality until day 5. He was so positive and said it was a good sign we only had one as it showed it was a strong one. 

Well that one little embryo is now asleep in my arms and I remember all so well being inyour position but stay positive and would go for day 3 transfer 

Good luck x


----------



## bethannora

Harper - what a lovely story. I just cried! Thank you so much for sharing it with me. We are definitely trying to be more positive about it 

Leni - forgot to say - private clinics recommend single transfers for women my age, but you are allowed to ask for 2 to be put back in. Not sure if it's the same with NHS though x

B x


----------



## Wales81

Thanks for the reassurance about taking them to day 5 ladies! I was worried then! 

Harper, what a lovely story. It's these types of stories that keep me going and keep me positive. It's so easy to focus on what's going wrong, as MAdamG put it in an earlier post - you just feel under the microscope it's so easy to focus on every little thing, when in reality it does only take one. 

Bethan I know we've messaged but massive massive good luck wishes for tomorrow's. 

Leni, great news about your treatment planning appointment! 

Afm - it does indeed appear I have mild ohss, so it's going to be a FET for me. I feel rough, and want to give my embies the best possible start so I know it's for the best. What's another couple of months anyway eh? Only been waiting since January    

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - sorry to hear you have mild OHSS. Sounds like your handling it really well and like you say you've come this far so whats another couple of months xxx


----------



## bethannora

Just had the call from the clinic - transfer at 2:30 today! Eeeekkkk. One is 8 cell, the other is 9 cell with fragmentation. 

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Yay Bethan!!  The day is finally here!! So excited for you! 

Fay, thanks for that hun, I really am fine about it. I can start on my next cycle so not too long to wait. Just worrying that my little embies won't make it to day 5 and survive freezing. Does anyone know if they ring me to give an update or do I have to ring them? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi Wales - they should ring you today with your day 3 update. I know they do it in between egg collections, so can be at random times. I would phone them if it gets to 11am and you haven't heard. When I phoned for a cheeky update yesterday they were lovely about it. Hope your 5 embabies are doing well lovely lady - I am sure they are  Let us know when you hear from them xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - So only around 4-6 weeks for you then really - yay!! I called everyday for an update on my embryos, like Bethan said they are fine with us doing this xx

Bethan - I've messaged you but again - so happy for you hunny!!   xx

AFM - Had email saying the clinic is sending a prescription out for me and DH to start our Doxycyline just in case we have any nasty bugs that stopped implantation last time!! xx


----------



## pollita

Hope today went well bethan and you're officially pupo now!

Wales, so sorry you have mild ohss. Hope it's not too bad for you, and the time between now and your FET will pass quicker then you think!

Hope everyone else is well. Scan tomorrow, willing these follies to grow but got it in my head that they haven't so I'm not too disappointed when they cancel the cycle


----------



## Caz242424

Bethan congratulations on being PUPO    

Wales great news that your embries are going strong   

Polita I'm hoping so so much that your follicles are responding well now  

Fay good news about the prescription, covering all angles this time 😀😀

Leni great news on your treatment plan dates 😀


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
I had egg collection today following an egg share cycle, got 26 eggs, so 13 each which is way better response than my first cycle...
But due to fluid my embryos will be a freeze for all... Just praying that as many make it to day 5 to be frozen. Not sure whether to feel excited or nervous.

Also praying that I don't have OHSS, to have 10 days of Buserelin to help manage symptoms x


----------



## Wales81

Hi Jaja 
I'm in exactly the same position as you. Had EC Monday and got 23 eggs and have to freeze all. Out of my 11 eggs only 5 fertilised. Im just waiting for the nurse to ring back with my 3 day update. My biggest worry is that they won't survive long enough to freeze xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi Wales
All the best I hope we get some to freeze! Need to keep positive and lots of prayers xxx keep me updated hun


----------



## bethannora

Wales - any update on your 5? Good luck for the call. How are you feeling lovely?

Fay - so excited for you to start. Eeeekkkk!

Pollita - good luck for tomorrow's scan lady. I'm sure you will have lots of big follies 

Jaja - welcome! Wow, that's a fab number! Sorry you're doing a freeze all & really hope you're feeling ok with the ohss x

Caz - thank you! How are the jabs? X

Afm - I am pupo! Feels so weird to say that! Transfer was lovely - got a pic of our 2 badgers as we like to call them! Neither were perfect embryos, and one was worse than the orher, but they're perfect to us & we just hope at least one sticks  otd is the 20th xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Congratulations!! Let's hope the 20th whizzes around for you! 

No update and I'm guessing it's too late now. Ive rung twice and both times they were in procedures so messages were sent down but nothing back.

Polita, good luck for tomorrow's scan. Hope you have some good news.  

Fay, not long for you now! 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - congratulations hun!!!!! Hope their sticky ones. I wouldn't worry about the quality of them as mine were top grades and look how my cycle ended! I have a good feeling your little bean/s will stick!! xx


----------



## emjay02

Hi all. Just wanted to drop a quick message to say I'm thinking of you all. None of this is ever easy. I still follow this thread and am hoping everyone here gets their happy ending. 

Xxx
Mj


----------



## MadameG

Bethan - congrats on being pupo!! Hope you're feeling okay after it. I hope these two weeks fly by for you xxx

Fay - glad everything is being covered, not long till planning either! 

Wales and Jaja - fingers crossed for some freezer pops and I hope you both banish the ohss.

Polita - good luck tomo, will be thinking of you xx

Leni - woop not long to go till the appointment.

Caz - hope your jabs are okay.

Afm - hubby is enjoying being the doctor I think, I'm very relieved he's happy doing the jabs for me! Yesterday's was loads better and today just a little rash with no lumps. Feels weird to actually be 'doing IVF' after all this time xx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - good luck today hun xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks! Very nervous   although I feel very heavy and bloated all of a sudden so hopefully that means lots of follies. Trying not to be too hopeful incase it is bad news. Will update later x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies, sorry been a bit quiet, I've been out gallavanting with little man all week!

Hope you're all well 

Pollita - good luck today hun. Am thinking of you and have everything crossed that you get good news  

Fay- so excited that you are getting everything sorted and in place for your next treatment. Is it me or is the 26th taking forever to get here!!

Caz- how's the jabs hun. Hope the Emla cream is working for you! 

Emjay- how are you doing ? How's everything going hun?

Bethan- congrats on being PUPO. have everything crossed for you my lovely. Try not to symptom spot- I did and it drove me absolutely mad!! 

Wales- how are your little embies doing? Sorry to hear you developed OHSS though  

MadameG- hope the jabs are going ok. My DP loved jabbing me I think! 

Jaja- good luck with your embies.  What a lovely amount of eggs you had. Fingers crossed for you that everything goes ok

Leni- how exciting that you've got your spot and are almost ready to go!

Sorry if I missed anyone!!

AFM- nothing new, wishing the 26th would hurry its butt up!! On the plus side, I had my latest cancer check up and am still all clear so that nearly a year now so I'm very happy with that  been busy at the zoo, swimming and theme parks this week so I intend to relax as busy week next week with last minute things for my DPs sisters wedding. Never been so busy in my life lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - How are you feeling this morning in your pupo bubble? How was your meal with DP last night?

Wales - Hope you get an update from the clinic this morning, call them again if you don't hear back by 11am

MadameG - Glad your injections are going well, when is your baseline scan?

Pollita - Sound like your follies are growing, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!! What time is your scan today? 

Bevvy - Sound like you've had a busy but fun week! I feel the same, the 26th can't come quick enough!!! Only 19 sleeps 

Jaja - Hope you get good fertilisation results today, let us know how you get off

Emjay - So happy your pregnancy is going well, can't believe how quick the time has gone, well there's been times when it's dragged but I see that you've reached 12 weeks!! Amazing  

Caz - When is your follie scan hun? 

AFM - Not a lot to report really, I'm chucking the vitamins into me, DH and I start antibiotics next week and this time next week AF should be here so I can start counting down to day 21!! 

XX


----------



## bethannora

Fay - bet you can't wait for af to come & start the 21 day countdown. Woohoo! My meal was lovely thank you  xxx

Wales - hope you find out how your fantastic five are doing today. I am sure they are doing superbly well xxx

Bevvy - wow, busy week indeed! I will defintiely try my hardest not to symptom spot! xxx

Pollita - good luck for today  So exciting! It sounds like you have lots of follies in there x

Emjay - wow, you're alreayd further down than 12 weeks. That's amazing! x

MadameG - so glad the jabs are still going well! My DP loved doing the jabs too. They're a funny bunch! x

AFM - feeling fine after transfer yesterday. Back in work today to take my mind off everything, but I'm not going mental just yet! Any tips during the 2ww? I have heard: pineapple juice for implantation, keep your feet warm, eat healthy, no caffeine....anything else?

B xxx


----------



## pollita

I'm on my phone so really quick update, I'll check in with everyone when I'm home in a bit. They are growing, not out of the woods yet but had 13 this morning. She said nothing about sizes etc but if Monday's scan is ok then EC should be Wednesday. Fingers crossed. 

Thanks for all your support snd well wishes, hope you're all doing ok - speak in a couple of hours xx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Great news!!! 13 is awesome!!! One more scan to go and your there!!!     xx

Bethan - I ate 3 brazil nuts a day and a small glass of pineapple juice xx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - woohoo! That is amazing news. Well done lovely lady 

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Pollita, fabulous news hun xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Have you had an update from the clinic yet hun? xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Just to hop on and mention about pineapple...

Ive heard that its pineapple flesh (nearest the core) and the juice....
I always just stayed away from pineappls due to the conflicting info and had 5 brazil nuts a day xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi Fay, 

Yes hun, they won't grade them until they're ready to freeze tomorrow but as of now they're all looking strong and as they should look. Theyre expecting to freeze more than 2 so asked how many we're going to transfer - we chose 2 so they're freezing them in pairs. Just really hoping theyre a good enough grade to freeze now  

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - well its good all 5 are going strong and by the sounds of it their all going to make it!! Fantastic!!

AFM - Just had an unexpected call from the clinic, they have found me a match and have asked for me to go in for my treatment planning sooner on the 13th August!!!!!     Yay!!!!! Can't wait to bring that blue bag of drugs and needles home with me!!! Round 2 ding ding!!   xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - woohooooooooooooooooooooooo! I bet that was the best phone call! So excited of you xxx

Wales - woop woop - go super embies 

Between you two, and Pollita, it has been a good news day!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks hun!! Yes your right and coincidental that we're all the same clinic!!   xx


----------



## Wales81

Woohoooo Fay, brilliant news! Yes it's a good week to be at our clinic!


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- I'm so happy for you! That is great news xxx


----------



## MadameG

Awesome news Fay!!!  My baseline scan is on the 19th xx

Pollita - fingers crossed for you, 13 follies sounds fab xx

Wales - deffo super embies xx

Have a fab weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Wow Polita! Brilliant news congrats 😀

Wales fab that 5 are going strong 😀

Fay brilliant ! You will be jabbing in no time ! 😀

Madame g not long until your scan 😀

Leni hope you are well 😀

Bethan hope you are taking it easy 😀

Bevvy keeping busy will make those weeks fly by ! 😀

MJ brilliant to hear that your pregnancy is going well 
Massive congratulations again and so pleased to see your 12 week scan is all perfect 😀

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone, been working until late, got a scan tomorrow to see how strimming is going 😀


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck with your scan today Caz xxx


----------



## bethannora

Caz - good luck with your stim scan today -  hope it goes well & you're responding brilliantly x

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - good luck for today xx


----------



## trina123

Ho ladies ive been following  this page i think some of you will remember  me good to everyone  is getting good news i just wanted you to know my little girl wss born on monday dreams do come true so never give up


----------



## Fay2410

Trina - congratulations!  Hope mum and baby are doing well xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Trina massive congratulations to you 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Thank you for the good luck messages, I have around 16 there but for this stage they are too small, hopefully enough time to catch up with the growing 😃


----------



## pollita

Caz, 16 is a great number! How many days have you been stimming now? I'm sure with a few extra days they'll grow nicely!

Trina, congratulations! Hope you're both doing well  

Fay, amazing news about starting up again! Bet you're so excited  

Wales, any news about their grades?

Bethan, hope you're enjoying being pupo! What's the current advice about after transfer? Carry on as normal or rest?

As for the pineapple, I've always heard good things about it but sadly I'm allergic to it (used to love it though!) so will have to steer clear. 

I've been exhausted today! Went out for a meal last night and felt really dizzy and sick throughout. Mum kept asking me if I was ok because I was staying off the diet coke (not of choice, couldn't face it which is totally not like me!) I worked my way through a big jug of water and only nibbled at my curry. Got home, injected and passed out. Today I'm feeling better, a little nauseous but not as bad. So tired I've had two hour long naps though (and fell asleep at my mums house   )

Hopefully only 3 more injections left


----------



## bethannora

Wales - how you doing? Hope your 5 all made it to the freezer ok. Any news on the grades? Xxx

Trina - congratulations! Lovely news xxx

Pollita - poor you, you sound shattered! Bet you're excited for your scan Monday & ec weds! Good luck  I'm carrying on as normal to be honest, but acting in terms of diet etc as if I was pregnant. So no heavy lifting etc. I went back to work the day after et - but had the day off after ec as I was in pain and super tired! Xxx

Caz - 16 is brilliant! Well done you x

Afm - 2dp 3dt and already a bit mental! I've slept away today as I've been so tired. Did manage to go for a walk into town to buy some fruit & veg so at least I got some fresh air for an hour or so x


----------



## Wales81

Morning ladies. Hope you're all enjoying the weekend! 

Caz - 16 is brilliant hun! Let's hope they continue to grow nicely for you x

Pollita, you sound as if you're having it tough lovely, take it easy and take some time off if you need to rest x

Trina, congratulations! Thanks for sharing x

MadamG - not long until baseline for you now! 

Leni, Fay, Bevvy, hope you're all OK

Bethan, I hope you're taking it easy Miss. How are you feeling today? 

AFM, I have 2 top grade, and 1 not so great Blasto's in the freezer. The other 2 weren't quite developed enough so they are leaving them until today to see if they come on at all. She said they could just be a little slower. If they're good enough they'll be frozen today too!  Whatever happens I'm happy, I have at least 2 tries of a FET. 

Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Just had news from the clinic ladies and the other 2 didn't make it  

I did ask the actual grades of the embryos frozen and I have 2 aa's and one ab. I'm sure that'll mean more to you knowledgeable ladies than it does to me  

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - amazing on your 3! Well done. AA is the best grade, AB is the second best so that's fab! They grade them a (best) to c (worst). You have two letters because one letter is for the cells that will form the foetus, the other letter is for the cells that form the placenta. Hope that helps! I'm sure there's more to it, and someone on here will know for you. But honestly - 3 at such high grades is amazing! Woohoo x


----------



## pollita

Wales, how great that you have 3 frozen! Very pleased for you


----------



## Wales81

Thanks both! Just can't wait for my transfer now. Hope Af arrives sooner rather than later! 

Pollita how are you feeling today chick?  Xxx


----------



## pollita

I hope your FET gets here quickly! Did they say how long you have to wait? (I'm sure you've posted it somewhere but I've lost it amongst all the posts  )

Feeling much better today thanks. Still a bit sickly, just off my food mainly, but less tired etc. Can definitely feel my ovaries bouncing around now, what a weird sensation!

Scan at 2pm tomorrow,   for good news and EC wednesday! xx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for your scan today Pollita  xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Excellent news on your embies!!! Fab that you will get at least 2 FET!!! You must be over the moon

Pollita - Good luck for your scan today!!

Bethan - Well done for not testing yet!!! you're doing so well!! 

Caz - When is your next scan is it today or tomorrow?

MadameG - How is DR going? 

Leni - Only 3 sleeps for us!!! When will you start DR do you know? When is your next AF?? We could be cycle buddies  

Bevvy - Hope your ok.  2 more weeks for you hun, have you had a natural AF yet?? 

AFM - Sorry I've not been around on the weekend, DH and I went out Saturday for the rugby and spent all day yesterday paying for it!! Oh and had to take Janice to the vets on Saturday, she was looking rather swollen so thought best get her checked out.  Only 3 sleeps for my treatment planning, just need AF to show up this week now!!! I'm on CD 30 and usually on 31 day cycle - so any time now!!!!    hurry up so I can get started again!! 
Fay xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Bethan and Fay, I'm very nervous today for some reason! That looming EC on my mind I think  (petrified of it hurting!)

Fay, is Janice ok? She's not pregnant is she  That's all you need, to be going through IVF and tending to her eggs!

Hope DR/Stims/limboland is going well for everyone else! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - You're nearly there hun!! Don't worry about EC you have plenty of meds to assist you... I really enjoyed EC!!! Yes Janice is fine, she isn't pregnant, although the female do lay empty eggs every 6 months.  She's ok, nothing wrong just a chunky lizard!!  

Fay xx


----------



## pollita

I've already warned Yvonne that I WILL be crying as that's how I deal with things like that  not kidding at all, it'll happen!

Well scan went well. Completely forgot to count how many follicles I had but I had at least 16, ranging from 11 to 18mm. Still not cooked though so haven't been booked for EC and have to scan again Wednesday but they seemed happy that I was heading in the right direction. Meds have been reduced from 375iu to 300iu just to let what I have grow. I've also been told sternly to drink more water and eat even more protein


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - woohoo, that's fab news! 16 is an amazing number. Get the water & protein in you! Hope wednesday brings you news of a date for ec 

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Fantastic news!!! Well done!!! I reckon EC will be Friday for you.... xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Poll its- that's a fab amount of follies Hun. Hope you get a date on weds for EC - keep positive you're almost there!!

Fay- bet you are really excited for your appt. 

Bethan- how are you feeling, I became a complete poas addict. Next time I will try and be stronger lol

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Sorry for short and sweet, been busy painting all day so am knackered now! I'm just waiting for my first AF to arrive. I'm on CD27 and AF usually arrives between CD28-CD32 but as its my first AF after my failed treatment I don't know when to expect it. I'm hoping it stays away til after Saturday as am a bridesmaid at a wedding

Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Pollita,  great news chick! Well done!! Good to hear you're feeling a bit better too. I was a complete nightmare at EC and cried a fair bit so dont worry they're used to it. It wasn't pleasant for me but really feels like you're in and out in minutes so don't get stressed out about it xxx

Hope everyone else is OK xx


----------



## Caz242424

Wales great news! So pleased you have 3 great embies on ice ! 
I hope your af arrives quickly and you can get going soon 😃

Bevvy I was about a week late on first af after bfn, hopefully it will arrive Sunday 😃

Bethan hope you are taking it easy 😃

Fay not long to go 😃😃😃😃
I hope Janice is feeling better 

Polita brilliant result for your scan, I'm just a bit behind you, same number but mine are a little smaller, my estimated egg collection is Monday at the moment but not booked yet 
Please don't worry about EC it's an exciting day 😃😃😃


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - hope af comes soon for you. Enjoy being a bridesmaid - hope your dress is nice!

Wales - hope you're ok lovely lady? Still super happy for your three fab frosties!

Pollita - good luck for your scan tomorrow...not long to go now. You will be fine during ec, they full on drug you up!!

Fay - lol at chunky janice! Roll on your treatment planning appointment! Woohoo!

Caz - hope stimming is going well for you! Not long until ec for you. woop!

AFM - currently 5dp 3dt and sat in a hotel, on my own, in North Wales with only the internet for company - not a good combo! Currently googling everything about the 2ww and panicking myself that I haven't had any of the symptoms. I am such a spoon! I have had a few cramps and stomach aches though, but I am guessing that's the utrogestan pessaries. Anyone else had these & Elleste tablets? Not sure why everyone else seems to be on cyclogest? So far I haven't tested, and I really want to hold out until OTD on the 20th...fingers crossed!

B xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Got news today that all 4 embies made it to blastocyst so I believe I've got two top grade, and two not so good. 5AA, 4AA, 2x 3BB. 
Can you shed any light on these headings?
I'm just so pleased that they made it to blastocysts and have been frozen as I've felt horrid since EC on Thursday due to OHSS... Ovaries are the size of oranges apparently 
No fun! 

I believe my recipient is having FET due to timings of her cycle not falling in line with mine.
So keen to find out how she gets on

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## pollita

Bethan, thanks for the supporting EC message - I hope they drug me up too  I've been tempted to message you to ask all about your EC but too scared incase I don't actually want to know. I did pester Fay for info a couple of months ago and she only had good things to say  I think I'll follow suit of my dentist appointments - keep saying I need more drugs until I'm maxed out (and hopefully pass out!)

Only 9 days to go until you can test, you can do it! at 8 days you're still very, very early in the game and you don't want to be disheartened by a negative, being all alone and in North Wales. Better to wait at least 4 more days when you have a good chance at an early BFP


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Pollita!!

Caz - is your scan today? If so good luck xx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - good luck today! So exciting to get trigger & just ec date! I promise ec is fine. It's uncomfortable, but honestly not painful. The staff are all super, super lovely too - someone held my hand & chatted to me throughout. Plus it's lovely as you hear the embryologist count out the numbers of eggs you have in the background. It's a special moment  If all else fails - like you say - just get them to shove more drugs in you! Ha ha.

Caz - good luck if you have a scan too 

Jaja - super news that all 4 embies are such good quality! You should be mega happy! I'm not sure about the numbers, but with the letters I know they are graded a-c. A is the best, c is the worst (but a c grading is still a good embie as it has still made it to blast). With the 2 letters - one accounts for the cells that will become the foetus, the other is for the placenta. Hope that helps a bit. I don't know anymore than that sorry, but I am sure there's more to it. Good luck with your fet & hope you feel better soon x

B xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi Bethan
Thanks for that, means a lot!
I'm just so thankful that all 4 made it to blastocysts and could be frozen after this horrible OHSS! Some light at the end of the tunnel. Just hoping they survive the thaw and implant... It's our last chance so prayers and happy thoughts all round.

Pollita good luck with egg collection. I was sedated so can't remember any of it; was painful when I came round but it settled with paracetamol... However I then got OHSS which is way more painful as all my 26 follicles filled with fluid and my ovaries are very swollen 

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, can I join? Will try and look back at some pages to see what's happening  

Bethan, praying that you will have a bfp  

Jaja, good news, 4 embies are a great amount...good luck   

Pollita and caz...good luck if you've got scans today   

Good luck all!!!   

AFM, after failed attempts of home insemination with frozen sperm (poor timing) I have now decided to egg share so I too can help ladies to have there dream. I have an appointment at CRGW on monday, I'm so excited but a bit nervous. I've just received my patient details for that I need to fill in.... I hope I'm a good candidate! I'm scared they'll turn me down, I guess if they do then at least I'll know if there's any problems that needs to be addressed.

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Cortneywils!! That will be 4 of us @ CRGW (egg sharing) on this thread.  I'm sure you will be fine and match their criteria.  I'm on my second attempt.  CRGW are really good and different to the other clinics as they offer you treatment if your not matched in 12 weeks after your blood results come back.  They freeze the half of eggs you share.  Feel free to ask any questions

Jaja - Amazing that you have 4 super embies on ice!! The grades are really good.  Will you transfer 1 or 2 at FET?

Bethan - Your nearly there hun, keep going!!!! Is OTD a week tomorrow?

Pollita - Hope the scan went well, been thinking of you today

Caz - Did you have a scan today?

Bevvy - How are you hun?? Not too long not and the 26th will be here

Wales - How you doing?  My first AF after withdrawal bleed came on day 37 but I've heard some ladies AF come earlier that expected, hope she's not too late for you

Leni - How are you feeling about treatment planning tomorrow? 

AFM - Treatment planning tomorrow, so I shall have my dates although I have already worked them all out    AF still not here, hope she comes by the weekend so I don't get any more delays!! I've managed to talk DH into another holiday so looks like we're going to Portugal in October so looks like we'll be abroad again for my 2nd 2WW  !!! 

Fay xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all I'm hoping to embark on my egg sharing dream in the next few weeks so was hoping to get some advice. My gp said my fsh levels were 2.04 is this good or bad?? I've heard of high fsh levels but there's not .uch about low levels. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## pollita

Welcome to the thread loopy loo! Can't help with the levels sorry as I've never been told mine!

Sorry for this to be so quick again, not feeling brilliant at all   follies are growing well, got about 20 but only 8 are 18mm+ so still not ready to be booked in. I'm starting to feel like they'll be in there forever  they think Monday will be more likely, will find out more at Friday's scan. But I do have my trigger shot home so I must be getting close  

Lots of us at the same clinic isn't tbere! Fay, Madame, wales, bethan, me and now you cortney! Popular place


----------



## Fay2410

Loopyloo 1017 - Welcoe to the thread.  I don't know much about FSH sorry, most clinics measure you AMH levels.  My clinic requires you to have an AMH level of 16 and above.  Some clinics will accept lower AMH levels, what clinic are you intending on using? xx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - well done though, 20 is fab! And they obviously think you can grow them all as they are keeping you going. Roll on your scan Friday x

Loopyloo - welcome! sorry, I also don't know much about fsh. Good luck though xxx

Courtney - welcome! CRGW are amazing 

Fay - yep, OTD on the 20th. Eeeeekkkk! Good luck getting your dates tomorrow lovely! x


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Sorry you didn't get your EC date today, all good things come to those who wait!! 

Bethan - Thanks hun!!!

Just booked a holiday!!!   xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy loo...

That is a good FSH level. Anything under 10 is good and should be accepted for egg sharing xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies  

Pollita, sorry to hear you didn't get your EC date but you're growing a good amount of eggs, fingers cross that Fri they can book a date for you  

Fay, hope AF turns up soon for you   how exciting that you've booked a holiday   I've got 2 booked in Sept and dec. Will they let you bring ivf injections withyou? Not sure how I will explain this to my sister at security lol! Hope your treatment plan goes well.

Loopyloo, sorry hun i too can't help you,, I'm not sure about fsh levels 

I'm glad there's 4 of us, I've just had an email from lwc after 5 days sending them one and they want you to pay £150 for consultation. That's not good customer service if they take that long to reply, I'm glad I'm going to CRGW, as you ladies find them great and they replied same day


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone 

Welcome Looopylou and Courtney. Cgrw really are amazing! 

Fay - fab that you booked another holiday. We're thinking of going in October half term too.

Pollita, sorry to hear you didn't get your EC day today. You've got loads of lovely follies there though so you'll be just fine! 

Bethan - I went to lanzarote during Dr and took my meds and needles in my hand luggage. The clinic gave me a letter to say that I needed to keep it on me but they didn't even ask to see it, I put it all in a clear plastic bag and they didn't blink an eye. How you holding out up in North Wales hun, 20th is not long! The 20th is actually me and Dh's wedding anniversary  

AFM - I'm fine. Been a bit teary this week. Think it's all those natural hormones rushing back into my system. Hopefully Af wont make me wait too long. 

Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi 

Cortneywils welcome, congratulations on choosing your clinic and it seems a very popular choice 😀

Loopyloo welcome, I'm glad Hope has answered you FSH question 😀

Fay congratulations on booking the holiday ! I'm going to Lanzorote end of Sept 
/ early October, I'm so excited ! 😀 hope AF hurries up 


Bethan you sound like your handling the wait VERY well 😀 well done you 😀

Polita sorry no EC booked yet but glad you have such a great number 😀
I'm back Friday too for next scan 😀

Jaja brilliant that you have frozen blasts ready ! 
Hope you feel better very soon 😀

Bevvy hope you are well 😀

Wales  Hope you can get going with the transfer really soon xxx

Afm scan today ok, back Friday, possible EC Monday.
I have a good number of follicles but the are spreading out in size so hope I get enough 😁


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you hope for that answer i really hope I will be excepted not sure I could privately afford to fund icsi were not untitled to NHS funding as i have a son from a previous relationship.
I whist want to say thank you for all your welcome messages it's nice to speak to people who are going through the same situation 
Hope ur all getting on ok xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I am attending the birmingham women's clinic has anyone had treatment there?? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

By the way I went to lanz a rite in may this year I so wish i was going back there its beautiful there and was very hot  xx


----------



## Caz242424

Loopy loo I'm at the lister in London, 
I'm so excited about Lazarote 😀😀
Have you had your bloods taken yet ? 
Sorry if I haven't seen and you have said already ?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Lanzarote  is beautiful can't wait to go back there myself. I've had bloods done at gp but got to have them done again in a week I only know my fsh level don't know any of my other bloods xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

How are you getin on caz?? X


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Lanzarote will be a lovely break for you and the weather is guaranteed!

Leni - How did your appointment go?

Bethan - Are you still away in North Wales?

LoopyLoo - Sucks about your NHS criteria for NHS treatment as in Wales you are allowed treatment if you've met a new partner and one of you is childless. 

Courneywils - CRGW are great, they don't take long to match you, well within 12 weeks or you carry on with treatment anyway, I don't know any other clinics that offer this!!

Wales - Sorry your feeling down hun, it is definitely the drop in hormones that is playing with your emotions

Bevvy - Thanks for the text this morning hun    What colour is your dress for Saturday?  Be nice for you go celebrate something

Jaja - How are you feeling hun?

Pollita - How are you feeling chick?

AFM - Had my treatment planning today, I start DR on day 21 of cycle and AF is due any day now!! Wish she'd hurry up.  EC is provisionally booked in for first week of October.  I have my drugs ready to go!!! Cant wait!!!    

Fay xx


----------



## Wales81

Great news Fay! Hope Af hurries for you. 

Loopy lou, Caz, I haven't long come back from lanzarote and hoping to go back in October.  I love it there! 

Just a quick post from me as Im getting rather cheeky being on my phone in work. Af arrived this morning so I have treatment planning on the 27th and starting on 2nd September! 
I'm having a scan at my treatment planning appointment to make sure my ovaries are back to normal,  if not I'll be starting on the next cycle so fingers crossed! 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Fantastic news!!!! Fx crossed your ovaries have settled down

I'm on here in work time all day long     xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, on my lunch break and thought I'd check what's going on lol!

Fay, thanks good that they keep you with the treatment if you're not matched!! I bet your so pleased to have your treatments plan in place, starts to seem more real!!

Pollita, hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

Hope all you ladies are well, just a quick visit as been working since 6 this morning and won't fin til 7pm, why did I say I'd stay on?? I'm so excited about my appointment, how long does it take for the AMH test to come back?

Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm hoping after we've had treatment we can go again
I no it's annoying as my oh doesn't have a child but that's why egg sharing is a big thing for us. 
I hope all is going we'll for you girls 
Cnt wait to have my bloods done on my 3rd day just to know where i stand xx


----------



## Fay2410

Courneywils - My AMH results came back 10 days after first consultation.  It's the second lot of bloods that take a while (4-6 weeks)

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Courney - Forgot to day the clinic will charge you £80.00 on the day for your AMH test xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay


----------



## loopy loo1017

If I'm egg sharing will i get charged for amh test?? I will be at an NHS based fertility clinic but obviously egg sharing xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi Leno thanks for the welcome   sounds like things are moving for you has anybody felt really down and depressed when going through all this? I've been ok up until now but am starting to feel a bit down now and I'm not sure why or whether its just from all the stress xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Ment leni  sorry


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks leni, that's great your treatment planning Went ok... Shame you have to wait until you synch cycles with your recipient. Sorry to hear your high risk of ohss. I can't wait until I choose (if I get to) my donor.... Glad it was easy for you  

Loopy, Sorry to hear you're feeling stressed, please try and relax abit although I know it's as easy then said then done  

Hope you're all doing well


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks cortney   I'm sure I'm jst avin a couple of off days
Can't wait until our first appointment see where we stand xx


----------



## Cortneywils

When is your first appointment? Mines the 17th, my mum will come with me bless her, am nervous but in sure I'll be fine


----------



## Fay2410

Loopyloo - I think most clinics charge for AMH and bloods for egg sharing

Courtney - as a sharer you don't get to chose your recipient hun, the recipients chose us. You are the donor aren't you? 

Afm - (tmi alert) AF is starting not in full flow but she's definitely on her way! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi fay, I meant my sperm donor Hun, I know the recipient chooses us  

That's good AF has started xx


----------



## Fay2410

Ahhhh! I'm such an   Sorry hun! Yes that'll be exciting for you! The clinic are amazing hun, I was there this morning and they make you feel right at hone xx


----------



## Cortneywils

That's ok easy mistake... I don't know why I didn't make the appointment sooner, I'm glad I have and can't wait to start treatment if they'll have me.... Good I'll get my scan and amh test xx


----------



## pollita

Is it normal for appetite to diminish closer to EC? I've struggled to eat today, just feel full (but not bloated if that makes sense!) Managed to drink my water by adding a dash of squash but I've only had one small meal today and grazed. Is that maybe just my ovaries growing and pushing on my stomach perhaps?

Cortney, chances are we will be at the clinic at the same time on Monday then, although I'll be downstairs  Don't be nervous, honestly, it's going to be great   So glad that your mum is going with you too!

Fay, glad AF is showing herself, makes your cycle come around even sooner. Good news on your treatment planning too!

Leni, glad you've had your treatment planning too, not long to go!

LoopyLoo, AMH testing varies between clinics. NHS clinics generally DONT do AMH testing, so if you're egg-sharing there rather than privately they may not test it at all. If they do, they may charge you they may not. Egg sharing programs vary so much

Caz, good luck to you tomorrow! Let's hope we're both in on Monday


----------



## loopy loo1017

I spoke to clinic the other day and said should have appointment in September so just waiting for letter now to confirm wait for post every morning lol. I'm sure everything will be fine I always involve my mum in everything as they do give good support
Thanks for that fay i will defo have to enquire about that on my consultation xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

O rite thanks for that pollutants my clinic did say they would look at my fsh levels and that it should be 8 or under for me to qualify xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Ment pollita sorry predictive text it's not good xx


----------



## pollita

loopy loo1017 said:


> Ment pollita sorry predictive text it's not good xx


Haha I've been called many things but that's a new one 

You're welcome  Good luck!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi Pollita, it could be nerves for the lack of food, gosh it's good ec is approaching soon. My appt is at 4.00, how long do you think it will take?  

Loopy, that's great you have your mum's support to


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I think at the end when I was approaching EC I also lost my appetite. Hope you get your confirmation for EC tomorrow hun, how long have you been stunning for? Seems like a while ago you started 

Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Pollita,  I definitely lost my appetite the last few days. Even the suggestion of food was making me feel slightly sick. I think it's pretty normal xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Lol sorry again pollita can't wait till i can finally get a date as then it will seem more real lol xx


----------



## pollita

Glad it seems normal, thanks ladies!

Cortney, first appointment you will probably be there about an hour to an hour and a half. I'll be long gone by 4pm though so won't catch you (I'm hoping I'll be tucked up at home by 2pm!)

Fay, I've been stimming about 16,000 days right now  16th day today, although I remembered today that something was said in my Monday scan about my recipient (I won't say what) and they dropped my stims dramatically so I'm wondering if they are leaving me longer so I'm not too far ahead.


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Sorry I've been quiet been a busy 24hrs
I'm still sore but I'm much more comfortable in myself and things are beginning to settle down
I go on holiday to South of France in two weeks can't wait.. So if my AF arrives when I'm away, il begin my FET cycle on the next af
How's everyone feeling x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hope your scan goes well today Pollita and you get your EC date


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita =- Good luck today hun!! xxx


----------



## Wales81

Good luck Pollita!  Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Good luck  xx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck Pollita 

I am 8dp 3dt today & desperate to test, but so scared at the same time!!! Should I have any symptoms by now? Also, if my trigger was August 1st, ec August 3rd, oTD August 20th - when is my af due technically? Does anyone know? I am just on the edge all the time at the moment. Really trying to stay calm, but then I think about being PUPO, and I get that anxious feeling in my tummy!

B xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Bethan, I worked my Af out as sometime towards the end of next week but it came yesterday so I guess it's really hard to tell! You've done so well not to test up until now. What does dp say? Id like to say that I would hold out until test date, but I'm not sure I actually could! I think symptom spotting is so hard on early pregnancy. I'm not actually sure what you'd feel at this point xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - My AF arrived @ 9dp 5dt on my last cycle, your doing really well!! And yes your trigger will definitely be out of your system now, I tested mine out and it left at 2dp 5dt

Fay xx


----------



## pollita

You're so close bethan, wishing you all the best that AF doesn't arrive. Well done for not testing yet!

I'm booked in, Monday morning. Dreading it and relieved at the same time. Going to be a mess Sunday night!


----------



## Jaja1986

Pollita you'll be fine sweetie! Stay positive xx
Ru having sedation?


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - YAY!!         

You will be fine, I promise, CRGW sedatives are great!!!!!! Trigger tomorrow for you then? xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, well done for not testing yet, you have strong willpower    fingers crossed for you   . Hope AF stays away.

Pollita, omg, that's amazing! I bet your so chuffed to get to the next step... I'm so excited for you  


Im currently thinking of questions to ask the clinic xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks folks! I would have totally tested by now, but have promised my DP that I would wait. I have bought some digital tests today though!!!

Pollita - woohoo! Amazing news! You will honestly be fine...it really is an exciting day!

B xxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies, and thanks for the Crgw supprt  I'm hoping that their sedation is superb! I had 20 follicles this morning but only 10 were 17mm or over. Hopefully a few will catch up by Monday, I think most have been growing on average 2mm a day. Yes, trigger tomorrow! 

Bethan, if your dp making you wait until otd to do one? You have some willpower!

Cortney, definitely make a note of anything you can think to ask but if you dont get an answer on the day you can always call up or email, they're great! I went to my consultation expecting to do iui (I didn't think I would be eligible for egg sharing because of my bmi) so when I left I hadn't asked anything about it. They really are great. 

Caz, hope you had good news?? xx


----------



## Caz242424

Just a quick one to say egg collection Monday morning for me too  ( yay Polita!) 😀😀😀
But I'm not jabbing apart from trigger now because oestrogen levels were too high. 
I hope the eggs are ready though as was planned to have another two menophur 
Mine are different sizes too, guess we wii have to wait and see, everything crossed


----------



## Fay2410

Yay Caz! Well done hun xxx


----------



## bethannora

Amazing news Caz! Trigger tonight then  exciting! Enjoy your jab free day tomorrow (and you Polita)!

B xxxx


----------



## pollita

Woohoo, great news Caz


----------



## pollita

Question for bethan, fay, wales, any other crgw ladies! How soon after ec did you leave? I'm trying to book a taxi home to swansea after it and they want to know roughly what time I'll need picking up. My ec is 8:15 so I'm thinking about 11?? I've told them that I'll have to get the clinic to call them when I'm actually ready so that they're not hanging around but they still need a rough time so that they can make sure that there's a car available to do the long journey


----------



## Caz242424

Thanks very much 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend 😀

I have felt fine during strims until today, really really bloated and sick urghhh roll on Monday 

Polita hope you are feeling better, what time are you triggering ? 
I'm 9.30pm 😀

Bethan you have done so so well not too test 
You are nearly there 😀😀

Wales hope af means you can transfer soon 😀

Fay nearly time for round 2! 😀

Cortneywills I made a list ( lol) there is so much to ask 😀

Jaja hope you are feeling better as the days go on 😀

Bevvy hope you are well 😃

Loopy loo hope you are well 😀

Sorry if I missed anyone 😀


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I can remember what time my EC was last time but I don't think I wasbthere longer than 3 hours in total xx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I got to the clinic at 7:45, ec at 8am, left at 10:30. I asked a couple of days before what time we would be leaving & Yvonne said 10:30, so they must be pretty spot on with times (to clean rooms between patients I expect). I guess if you book it a bit later again, I'm sure they won't mind you waiting there lovely xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well  

Bethan, you're doing so well not to of tested yet... Wishing you lots of luck  

Fay, not long until you try again  

Caz and pollita all the best for Monday, will think of you both  

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone still getting to know everyone and where they are in there journey


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks caz I'm good thank you oh had letter for SA but not until November as they are busy but just waiting for letter for consultation now. Hope everyone is well and hope all goes well Monday for you caz and pollita and hope the rest  of you are getting on well xx


----------



## pollita

Trigger done! Oh my goodness, why can't they all be as easy as the ovitrelle shot?  as it was my final night I even went out on a limb and did my suprecur and trigger with no EMLA cream haha 51 injections later, I'm done. Just got to get through Monday now. Fingers crossed EC goes well, fingers crossed I get enough good eggs, that they fertilise and that I get to ET. Not at the end yet but can at least see the finish line!

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! 

Caz, good luck tonight (not that you'll need it!)

Bethan, I'm counting down with you!

Leni, I hope AF shows up soon so that you can get started! Not a clue about the short vs long protocol personally I'm afraid, both cycles they've only offered me long but I know other egg sharers who have been offered short (although they did have a lower AMH so I wonder if this is why?)

Hope everyone else is well! Where is Bevvy these days? Haven't seen her in a bit! x


----------



## Caz242424

Good Luck in the morning Polita xxxxx 😀😀😀


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck Pollita and Caz tomorrow! Hope you both get lots of eggies!!!!    

cortney - good luck for your appointment tomorrow, let us know how it goes  

Leni - had AF showed up yet? 

Bethan - how was the christening?

Wales & Jaja - how are you both feeling? When will FET be, do you know yet? 

Loopy - hope your ok 

Bevvy - how was the wedding hun? 

AFM - had lovely weekend with DS and DH and AF has finally arrived today as guessed so I start DR on the 5th sept and EC on 5th. DH and I are starting our doxyxycline tomorrow and I'll need to book my scratch in tomorrow for first week of September! Finally feels like I'm nearly there again!! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks, good luck to you too!! How are you feeling about it? I'm so nervous!


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on lately...been sooooo busy with bridesmaid duties and wedding cake making!!!

Wow so much has been happening!!

Pollita and Caz- good luck tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you both that you get lots of eggies! 

Fay- how exciting for you!!

How is everyone else? Sorry I've missed so much I have lost where everyone is!!

Bethan- how are you getting on??

AFM- I'm still waiting on AF. On CD33 now and AF normally starts on CD29 so Im hoping it hurries up now. Still feels like my follow up appt is never getting here. Had an amazing time at the wedding and got some gorgeous pandora heart earrings from the bride and groom. Shame it's all over now  all of OH's family are already on to us to be next lol 
Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - woohoo! Glad af is here! You're on the 21 day countdown 

Caz & pollita - good luck ladies! Will have everything crossed for you 

Bevvy - glad you enjoyed the wedding! Love pandora things - lucky you. Hope af shows her face super soon!

Afm - starting spotting today. Just a very small amount of brown blood. We have planned a nice night - meal out - on Thursday regardless of the result. Will need something to look forward to as I think it's looking like a bfn for us. We've decided not to try again, and go for adoption. It was always a hard decision between the 2 - we absolutely don't see adoption as a back up plan. So will adopt first, and then maybe try ivf again in a few more years.

B xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow Pollita, and caz will be thinking of you both   

Bethan, I'm so sorry you're thinking of the adoption route  , the child will be very lucky to have you  

Fay, thanks will let you know how i get on. hope it goes quick for you, the waitings horrible  

Bevvy, hope AF turns up soon   what a lovely present you got, glad you enjoyed the wedding 




Hope everyone is well


----------



## Jaja1986

Feeling so much better thanks ladies
Back to work and been as busy as ever
Not idea when FET will be, need to speak with clinic to find out what the next steps are, as not 100% sure if the process but guessing il be a medicated cycle as I have iregwular cycles and want all to go according to plan

Good luck Pollita and Caz on your egg collection tomorrow, you'll be grand huni xx
Bethan... Stay positive could be implantation xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

2mora is the day good luck to you both  
Hope everyone else is good 
Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Cortney good luck at your appointment 

Leni I hope AF hurries up

Bevvy glad AF stayed away for the wedding, hope she comes soon now 

Bethan I pray it's implantation bleeding  

Loopy loo hope you are well

Fay starting  again now, yay

Polita hope EC went well 

Sorry if I missed anyone 

Afm EC done, i got 15 eggs, pleased with that 
Next step waiting for phone call tomorrow 😀


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Well done you!! Great amount of eggs!! Will you get the odd egg or the recipient?  I had to give my odd one up when I had 15 but I didn't mind xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks caz, glad EC, went well you can now look forward to the next step  

Jaja, glad your feeling better, hope you don't have to wait too long for FET  

Bethan, I too pray its implantation bleed  

Pollita, hope your EC went well and they got plenty of eggs    

Loopyloo, bevvy and fay, hope your all well  

Sorry if I have missed anyone  

Afm, on way to Cardiff, as then I can browse shops before consultation. Feeling abit nervous but I know they'll look after me lol! Can't wait until 4 xx


----------



## pollita

I'm all done! Had a lovely experience, don't know what I was so worried about! Got 19 eggs woohoo. Just in taxi home now 

Ps: cortney, take back my suggestion of coming into pontyclun by train at all costs! There don't seem to be taxis in this neck of the woods, had to catch a bus and was late to my appointment!!


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Wow!!! Fantastic amount of eggs, you may even get some frosties with all them!! Told you EC was lovely didn't I!!! Glad you're in a taxi safely, go home and put your feet up now!! Well done you  !! xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Wow ! 
19 ! Well done Polita 😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## SillyWrong

Hi All! I've been so rubbish keeping up here, I keep saying I will then I don't get time!  Caz & Pollita that's so exciting you had EC this morning and had such amazing numbers!  Do you mind me asking what your follicle numbers were like at the final scan?  

DW had her final scan on Saturday, there were 29 folli's, a 23, a few 18's, some 17's & 16's and the rest ranged from 10-15. I know not to read too much in to the numbers at the moment, anything can happen between then and tomorrow ...  EC for us tomorrow!


----------



## pollita

Caz, completely missed your post! Bad signal at the clinic so I just saw last page. Amazing, 15! Well done you 

Cortney, best of luck this afternoon, you'll have a good time - it's the start of a new journey for you

Thank you all for your support and best wishes xx

Silly, my last scan was Friday. I have 10 follicles 17mm+, and 10 more ranging from 9mm to 14/15mm. They were worried I wouldn't get enough eggs to share ( but I did thankfukly. I think the follicles that were just under the 17mm mark grew enough over the weekend


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you 😀

Good luck Sillywrong 😀😀
I had 20 follicles on the last scan ranging slightly different sizes ( didn't take note of exacts though sorry) 
But the last blood test I had oestrogen was too high so didn't inject the last two days of strims 
I was worried but glad I still got 15, this is my 4th IVF and the most eggs I've got, just hope they are mature and good quality 😀


----------



## SillyWrong

Thank you both - and congratulations again on another step successfully completed in your cycles!


----------



## Wales81

Caz & Pollita - congrats on getting through your EC with such high numbers! Brilliant news! 

Fay, glad Af has shown her face. September the 5th is just around the corner! 

Bethan, I'm praying for you that it's just implantation spotting. I think It's wonderful that you've decided adoption will be the next step if it is bad news though. 

Sillywrong,  good luck for tomorrow! 

Jaja, glad yoir back to work and feeling a little better. It's taken me ages to get back to normal,  and still not feeling 100%

Not much happening for me, just waiting for the 2nd to come around so I can start meds for FET.  

Xx


----------



## pollita

Now I'm on my laptop I can reply to you all properly

Bethan, so sorry to hear that you're worried about this spotting. As the others have said it could be nothing, but either way I'm glad you have something nice planned for Thursday night   Adoption is a great thing to do and you're right, it doesn't mean IVF isn't on the tables for future, the same as adoption wouldn't be off the table if IVF is successful. Either way you will both have the family you deserve

Silly, best of luck for EC tomorrow! Sending good thoughts out for you

Fay, how nice of AF to arrive! Let the countdown begin  

Wales, I hope the time doesn't drag too much so that you can get started. Only about 2 weeks to go now!

Bevvy, nice to see you back here! Glad you had a good wedding weekend, didn't realise you were cake making too!


----------



## Jaja1986

Well done ladies fab amount of eggs collected this morning! Hope your both at home relaxing now after all the worry and stress of EC!
I've emailed the clinic this morning and awaiting a reply regarding FET as I go on vacation 27/8-5/9 and as my periods are irregular I'm guessing il need a medicated cycle, however I've no idea when it will come or the protocol for meds etc.

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Caz & Pollita - wow you both had fantastic numbers! Well done the both of you. Relax today  Will have everything crossed that your call tomorrow is equally as positive! x

Sillywrong - sounds like your DW has a bumper crop too! Well done  Good luck for tomorrow x

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages. Haven't had any more spotting, but I just have the feeling it will be a BFN. We're excited that this is the start of our journey irrespective of it being a 9 month pregnancy, or 12+ month adoption journey. Just need to get OTD out of the way so we know what direction we are going in.

Big love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita and Caz - well done lovely ladies!! so pleased for you!!! hope you get lots of good news during your calls tomorrow!!

Sillywrong - sounds very promising hun!! fingers crossed for DW's EC tomorrow 

Bethan - please try and stay positive honey...and well done for not testing early! when is your OTD again??

Pollita - yep, i make cakes and cupcakes so got roped into doing them for the wedding...spent most of the week in the kitchen lol. bit sad its all over now but at the same time, im glad i can relax this week lol

AFM- still no sign of AF...hurry uuuuppp!! lol 

xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies

Pollita, I got the bus.... So glad I did if there were no taxis. That's amazing amount of eggs.. So glad it went well for you, can't believe you might be pregnant by the end of the week   

Silly, hope EC goes well for you  

Caz, hope you got on ok  

Wales, hope you don't have to wait to long for your FET  

Bethan, that's great you've had no more spotting, I hope your otd comes round quick Hun.... Will keep fingers crossed for you  

Jaja, hope the clinic emails you soon, so you can arrange FET around your vacation  

Bevvy, praying AF will hurry up  



AFM, wow what an amazing place, such friendly staff. I saw a lady called Amanda and she was superb and talked me through everything. She even said she would contact my gp and ask if the would do all my tests there to save me £500..... Amazing!!!. She said the most expensive tests are the chromosomes and other ones which I can't remember which alone would cost over £400 if gp refused to do them. 

She also said she would get me in other clinics near me to save journey time as there only in Bristol on a Thursday. I had my AMH test but they didn't scan me.....wonder why?

On the train home


----------



## bevvy82

Well looks like AF might have finally arrived...yay lol! Does anyone know if you can start egg sharing after only one natural AF or do they make everyone have 2??

Glad you've got started Cortney  it's so strange how different clinics charge for different things! Hope you can get started soon!! 

Xx


----------



## pollita

So glad it went well cortney! I knew you'd love it  strange that they didn't scan you but they must have had a reason, perhaps they have changed the process since I had mine in May 2014

Yay, welcome on board! I hope your blood tests all come back good for you to go!

They called me back and said that all of my eggs were mature, and that I'll get another update in the morning. I still feel like this is happening to someone else!

Bevvy, great news on AF's arrival!


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, that's bril AF has made an appearance  

Pollita, that's good there mature... Let's hope a good amount fertilised  

I also read your ivf diary about icsi, was that a last minute thing.... Do I need to keep £700 back just  incase? Can't wait to get started... I too hope my tests come back good


----------



## pollita

The icsi thing is a bit complicated to be honest. If you are using donor sperm from the clinic and they recommend icsi then it's free. If you use a donor not from the clinic (ie you ship IT in from another sperm bank)
Then it's either £700 for full icsi or £350 to do a split where half of the eggs have icsi done and the other half are left to it. To make it more complicated, my donor wasn't initially recommended icsi but when they defrosted it today they found that motility wasn't as good as they would have liked so I didn't have to pay

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita that makes sense, that's good, getting worried I would have to find £700 lol. How are you feeling? Are you sore?

My mum wants me to have 2 embryos put in As she said it will increase my chances


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - fab news af is here!!! Hope you can start on this cycle. Otd is this Thursday 20th for me...it's nearly over! X

Cortney - glad you liked crgw & the amazing Amanda! Like pollita, we used donor sperm from crgw & also had icsi for free 

Pollita - amazing they're all mature. That is brilliant news! Hope you're not too sore x

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Courtney - glad your appointment went well. Amanda is the consultant there, when your ready to start you'll get allocated one of the nurses there, their all lovely. Did he at when your AMH will come back? Great news on your GP doing the blood tests for you!! Not sure why she didn't scan you as I had a scan on my first consultation, not sure if the other ladies dos as well

Bevvy - Yay!! So glad AF has arrived!! Hope they'll let you cycle after having one AF

Bethan - hope your ok

Sillywrong - good luck for DW EC tomorrow

Fay xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay, will get results back a week today. Not sure yet if gp will dothe tests, Amanda said she'll ask them if they would  

Strange they didn't scan me...... they also want me to book a pap smear test at the doctors as I haven't had one yet.........naughty, will do it asap.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi Leni I've told most of my friends and family that I'm going to try and egg share and tbf they have been supportive and they think that it's nice that I can help someone else to have a family. But tbf I wouldn't care if they didn't like it because I always think them people usually don't have any idea what it would be like not to be able to have children and if they did have trouble then I could guarantee they would do anything to have a baby just like we are and also helping someone else aswel.  We should all be proud of what we are doing and don't listen to negative comments or people 
Good luck girls on your journeys to be a mom  whether it's ivf, icsi, or adoption you all deserve it xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi leni,

We told our family and a few close friends and they were all supportive and thought it was a lovely idea. I kept the cycle (EC, ET etc) quiet and only told a couple of people as it was a bit stressful with everyone asking if I had started and was I pregnant, asking if it worked etc and think it would've been worse had we told lots of people. It was then having to do everyone it didn't work and getting all the pitying looks that I hated. This time round will keep it as quiet as possible. Everyone's different though so you do what feels right xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I agree bevvy I would keep all the dates to myself because as you say it's hard enough as it is without everybody knowing what's going on  xx


----------



## pollita

I haven't told anyone offline except my best friend. Not even my family know. For me it's just easier than either people voicing their opinions (as I'm single) or constantly asking me for updates. If it goes badly everyone's none the wiser. 

Had the call! Out of 9 mature eggs, 6 fertilised overnight so I've been booked in for transfer Saturday morning yay!

Caz, how are yours doing? 

Silly, good luck today! x


----------



## Harper14

Ladies wanted to offer my opinion on the whole telling people debate which I know everyone has a different thoughts on it but personally having a negative cycle and a positive one I feel that the first cycle I told a number of close friends and family as I am so close to them and they were fantastic support as I knew they would be but when it was bfn I will never forgot their disappointed faces and I felt they pitied me which I know they never intended to but it made my bfn ten times worse.

I also felt moving forward I became a slight outcast with friend because 5 of my friends got pregnant in the following months and unintentionally they were worried and upset to tell me their wonderful news which made it worse, it's human nature!!

Second cycle I only told my parents and it was much easier without all the questions etc from friends

That's only my opinion and everyone different but I never knew how people would treat me after bfn 

X


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning everyone  

Pollita... That's brilliant, I bet Saturday can't come soon enough... I'm happy you have your best friend to talk to 

Silly, hope all goes well today!!  

Caz, how are yo today?  

Harper, I totally agree, as some people feel awkward to share news when others find it hard.... Wishing you all the best  

Bevvy, it's so hard as you never no wot there reactions will be....in my opinion if they can't be supportive then how can they be classed as friends? 

Leni, hope goes ok with your friend  . Why is she so negative I'm sure she wouldn't if she couldn't of had her baby. I guess see how the evening goes. For me Only my mum knows about egg sharing.... Also will tell me older sister (not the one I line with)  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - fantastic news!! Hope you're feeling OK today & not sore? Roll on Saturday 

Caz- hope you have a good news call today too x

Silly - good luck for ec today - hope you're both doing OK x

Leni - thanks for the offer of a chat re adoption. I will probably take you up on it 

As for who we told - we told close family, friends & our managers. We haven't told anyone our OTD, just so if it's a BFN, we can have a few days to take it all in, before we tell others. For us this was the right way, but we are all different. It's a hard one because I want my loved ones to know we are going through a tough time, and to not ignore it, but I also don't want a fuss made of me or the dreaded sympathy faces / statements!!

2 days away from OTD for me. I feel OK about it probably being a BFN. Obviously we will be devastated, and I probably just don't know how I will react on Thursday, but at the moment I am doing OK. It's odd that when you are trying, you seem to be surrounded by all things babies - pregnant people everywhere, constant adverts for baby items, Christening invites, friends & family members announcing pregnancies etc. 

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Last cycle I told family and friends and like Harper and Bevvy I also had sorrowful looks and words from them when my BFN was revealed so for my next cycle I have only told my parents.  

Harper - DH and I are taking the doxycycline and resveratrol, thanks for the help a few weeks ago!! I just need my scratch now and hopefully get my BFP in October!!  How is baby Freya?

Pollita - 6 embryos!! Brilliant!! Great that your going to blast as well!

Caz- Hope you get good new too today 

Leni - Has AF arrived yet? Do you have idea for dates yet?

Fay xx


----------



## Harper14

Fay so glad your cycle has come round so quick and you sound in a really positive place I hope the advice helps and you get your bfp. Freya is such a good baby I look at it as my reward for having such a difficult journey to get her.

I always still lurk around the forum to see if there anyone that I can help and one thing I have noticed that since I started my journey over 3 years ago (which I know compared to some is not a longtime but for me it is!) most of the woman have gotten their bfp which is so encouraging, yes some have had multiple cycles and changed things and I can't begin to imagine the cost but it's lovely to see that perseverance can pay off in the end

Bethan you have done so well not to test and it sounds like you have a plan one way or another, when my first cycle failed I wanted to go down the adoption route I found it so liberating to think finally I would be in control no more what ifs and I was going to help a much needed child. My dh although supportive was the one that needed to do one more cycle (so he says) to know for sure but I do believe had that failed we would have happily gone down that route. Hopefully you get that bfp but if you don't I still believe you will chose the right journey for you.

Sorry for lack of personals for other ladies it's lovely to see this thread still going strong and you are all supporting each other at every stage - best of luck to you all and if I can answer any questions I'll always try to help x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Harper so glad to hear Freya is a good baby 

Fay bet you are counting down the days 

Bethan two days eeeekkkkk you are doing so so well 

Cortney hope you are well today 

Polita 6 is brilliant !! Well done!!! Have you decided how many to transfer yet? One or two ? 

Loopy loo hope you are well 

Wales and Jaja I bet you are counting down the days until you can prepare for transfer 

Leni when I tried my first cycle for my little girl I told my best friend, now whilst trying for a sibling I have told no one, I guess everyone's different, I'm glad I haven't after 2 negative cycles I had no one to tell it didn't work.
The support on here is invaluable though xx 

Bevvy I was told I had to have my bfn bleed, then one more then re start. 


Afm I got 8 out of the 15 eggs and 7 of them were mature and have all fertilised.
Fingers crossed they continue to develop well, next step phone call on Thursday to see how they are doing and when transfer will be.


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Excellent fertilisation rates!!! Super sperm and eggs!! Are you having one or two transferred?

Yes I'm counting down the days, I start injecting 2 weeks Saturday!! My last cycle seems a million miles away!! xx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you Fay ! 

It's so quickly that you forget about all the waiting and focus on the next round isn't it.
I like to think the supplements helped with my eggs, especially the royal jelly, as I've been taking that since my last BFN. 
I've never had so many. 

I'm going to transfer 2, last time I did 2 so I'm putting my foot down and sticking with it. 😀


----------



## Fay2410

Oh yes Caz must have been supplements!!! Brilliant stuff!! I'm also going for two, when I had my follow up appointment the other day the nurse said 'you're not going to want to have SET this time after having BFN with 2 transferred'  I said, 'errr,  NO!! But can I have 3??' Obviously she told me no but it was worth a try!!  

AFM - Just booked my scratch!! 3 weeks today   I 'm scared!!!! Think I will dose up on tramadol, co-codamol and ibuprofen an hour before I have the procedure

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - Yes 2 weeks Saturday I start suprecur, baseline scan on the 21st, EC on WC 5th Oct!! I should imagine you're EC will be sooner than mine as your doing short protocol or it could work out that we'' be around the same time.  Why don't you call the clinic and ask them if they have an idea of dates for you? xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Congrats Caz and Pollita on your high fertilisation rates
Keep growing little embies x


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, that's amazing you can start injecting soon hope it goes quick for you  

Caz, That's brilliant so many fertilised ... Bet you can't wait for ET!!

Pollita, will think of you Saturday 

Jaja, hope ur well 

Bethan... Good luck for 20th I'm sure ur make the right choice of its bad news

Sorry if forgot anyone at the bus stop so quickly typing as bus is due

Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Cortney what is your next step? 
Are you pleased to have the consultation done and another step closer

Jaja hope you are continue to recover and planning your ET 

Leni I think like you say getting to ET maybe your opinions change, I find every stage I take cautiously holding my breath lol 

Fay I had a similar conversation about number to transfer, I was like ummm two negative cycles this will probably be my last, transferred two last time one blast one morula so not keen on SET thank you. 
Saying that my Lg is from a single transfer BUT I just want the best chance possible this time


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, I'm def going ahead with egg sharing.... If in lucky enough for my AMH to come back good. I was so nervous in the waiting room, I had this horrible butterfly feeling in my tummy horrible... Then my mum asked me if I want her in with me and I said no then changed my mind lol! But as soon as I met the consultant she was lovely and felt so at ease with her, and now I'm thinking why was I so nervous lol!  I thin having 2 embryos transferred increases chances.... That's what I'm going for  

Now I can't wait to get started


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Hope your all well
Now that I'm awake properly thought I'd write a better message.
Just finished first night shift of four, back on duty tonight.

So I spoke with the clinic this evening and the nurse explained the FET process a little better as I was confused by the info documents that were sent to me. We've decided that as I'm going on vacation, we will wait until I come back to organise things. I am booked to see the consultant for follow up from treatment on 7-9-15 so should know what's going on. I've basically to wait for a period then get a baseline scan to see what my ovaries are looking like and if they have shrunk back to a normal size, then il start the tablets to thicken my womb lining. So I'm gona just go away and enjoy my vacation then il be nice and relaxed after then to start getting myself ready
Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Jaja 
Glad you have a plan, and you can enjoy your vacation knowing you can start when you return.😀

Cortney that's brilliant, I've only just noticed from your signature that you are single, so I am I,  have you chosen donor sperm already ? I also used cryos. Hope your amh comes back quickly 😀


----------



## loopy loo1017

Finally got my first consultation  15th September not long now xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Jaja, that sounds like a plan.... All freshed ready for FET!!  

Caz, yep I'm single.... I've had a quick look at CRGW donors and there's one I like!!  

Loopy loo, that's brilliant.... Hope it comes round soon for you


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you cortney I'm so excited having my bloods done before I go so will be ready for them to look at and oh is booked in for SA in Nov  
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

So excited for you loopy   What clinic are you going to??


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - great news on appointment date. Do you mind me asking why DH SA is booked for November? Won't the clinic do it sooner you to speed things up? Xx

Courtney - your AMH should be fine as your very young! You should find that you'll get matched quickly as well because of your young age. Most recipients prefer younger eggs, the younger the better! Xx

Caz - how would you feel if you had twins? DH and I would love twins xx

Bethan - hope your ok hunny xx

Bevvy - is AF in full flow? I've read a few posts with ladies only having one AF in between cycles, so definitely worth asking them at your follow up xx

Pollita - don't be afraid to phone the clinic for updates on yor embryos. I called them everyday until transfer day and they didn't seem to mind at all. They are your embryos after all xx

Jaja - great that you have a plan and you've got a holiday to enjoy before you gave transfer. What date do you go away? Xx

Fay xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

I am still lurking just haven't found the time to actually type! Been feeling thoroughly crap which I'm guessing is from the suprecur - did anyone feel really really nauseous? Baseline scan for me tomorrow, pretty excited and terrified at the same time. We went out for dinner last night so had to take the jab with us and drag DH into the ladies  

Bethan good luck for tomorrow - the start of something whatever happens xxxx 

Pollita and Caz so glad you have lots of embies cooking, how exciting!

Fay not long for you now xx

Jaja I'm sure that time will whizz by x

Cortney and loopy loo good luck for the start of your journeys xx

Leni - although a lot of good friends/family know that egg share was in the pipeline for us, only my sister and a couple of our friends know we are cycling. I won't be telling anyone an OTD though - I've said to just expect good news in a few months or bad news sooner. My sister put it well the other day: if we were trying naturally we wouldn't call people up and say 'hey we're off to bed nudge nudge wink wink!'

Bevvy I hope things move quickly for you xxx

I'm sure I've missed people but hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Madame g - the symptoms from DR should ease a little when you start stimming hun. Good luck for baseline scan!!! Not long for you now! What date is EC booked in for? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

I really really hope so - I was fine until Friday and then they hit me like a train! I haven't got an exact day just w/c 31st August. I'm hoping for a nice thin lining, refusing to buy protein shakes until tomorrow so as not to tempt fate  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm going to the birmingham women's hospital as it's closest to home how about you cortney? 
Fay it's in November cuz that's the earliest appointment they have got apparently there really busy   he has already had one done anyway but I think they want one doing at there lab.
Madame thank you for your reply hope all is going we'll with you too
And hope everyone one else in here is good too xx


----------



## pollita

Sorry you're feeling bad on the suprecur, Madame. I was the opposite, felt amazing on them (but I usually feel bad because of my adenomyosis) so I actually miss them! I hope you start to feel better once you're on stims. Fingers crossed for your baseline tomorrow! I'm in for a scan tomorrow morning too so we may be passing ships  

Fay, what kind of updates did they give you? I definitely plan on asking Yvonne tomorrow morning when I see her, and will get more updates if I can. Did they give you anything from the Embryoscope? I'm sure I've heard of other clinics giving photos or something! I wouldn't mind that to add to the photo album  

It just dawned on me that Bethan, Cortney and I are using a donor from the clinic - what are the chances we'd pick the same one?  


Loopy, so glad that you have a date for your first consult!

Jaja, enjoy your holiday before FET, lots of good things to look forward to!

I've felt a little off today, not sick or anything just extremely tired and shivery. Have spent most of the day huddled under my duvet watching TV or napping! No soreness or anything, not bloated so hopefully not OHSS. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well! x


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - sorry you have to wait so long. What a bummer  

Pollita - I called and asked how my embryos were doing then the receptionist gets the embryologist to call you back when their free. They can check whoever because of the embryocope so they don't distrubt them. On the day if ET, they put a pic of the embryos on the screen and the DH took a photo of them in his phone. It's a lovely moment xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, wow we could be having siblings lol! Hope you feel back to your usual self soon... Glad your not feeling sore  

Loopy, I'm with CRGW in Wales...  

Fay, thanks that's made me feel a lot better 😀

Madamg, hope you feel better soon on the suprecur, hope your baseline scan goes well


----------



## Fay2410

Is there anyway of me putting a pic on here I can show you what my embryos looked like then? xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you pollita hope ur well 
And I'm not too fussed tbf fay as I didn't think we would be able to start til about January anyway so I'm ok with it just glad I've finally got a date lol 
The main thing is finding out if I'm actually ok to egg share as already know the issues with oh 
All you girls seem to be moving on quickly with your treatments happy for you all xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've heard Wales are good cortney as they allow you treatment for free if you have a child from previous relationship is this right? 
I have son from previous relationship so we aren't allowed funding xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay you could change your profile pic temporarily? 

Pollita - I'll be the one sitting looking anxious  what's your scan for tomorrow? Hope all is ok xx

Loopy that is rubbish that it is such a long wait but at least it's in the diary 

Tanks Cortney xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - yes your right by the time you get your blood results back and matched it would work out good timing! Hope time goes quickly for you xx


----------



## Fay2410

Profile pic is now of my embryos. You can see the one blastostyst is already hatching out of its shell xx


----------



## MadameG

That's really cool Fay - utterly fascinating to see where we have all come from!


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, no idea how to load pics on here, I guess you could do what MadamG suggests  Would love to see the pic

Loop loo, I'm not sure about funding for women who have children previously   glad you can get started before you though you would 

Pollita, hope your scan goes well for you


----------



## Fay2410

The nhs in Wales will allow you 2 fresh cycles on the the nhs if you have a child or your partner has a child bit have no children together xx


----------



## Fay2410

Those 2 were top grafe blasts but unfortunately didn't stick. Not to worry though as the next two will! Ha! PMA this time around! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Ah I can see them! Now I remember you showing that photo before, how lovely - I'll definitely make sure to get one on Saturday  Thanks Fay!

Madame, I'm in at 10:30! What time are you in? I just have to have a scan following EC to make sure I'm not developing OHSS (I don't think I am but it's standard procedure apparently)


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - hope your haven't got OHSS. I didn't have a scan after EC?? Maybe because they stimmed you longer or because you had a bumper crop? Xx


----------



## MadameG

I'm in at 11.30 so a bit later than you. Hopefully your scan will be fine if you're not feeling bloated now  xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame and fay 
Yeah cortney I'm really chuffed tbf 
Yeah I'm sure I read that fay i should live in Wales lol 
But at least I'm helping someone else now xx


----------



## pollita

Fay, possibly because I had 19 eggs, Yvonne didn't mention it until I was leaving on Monday and then called to book me in yesterday evening. I feel good though so hopefully it'll go well  

Madame, good luck! We will just about miss each other, but if you see someone in a long blue and white dress feel free to say hello


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - yes probably hun. It's good that their checking on you and as you say you feel fine so no doubt you'll be having ET Saturday! How exciting xx


----------



## Caz242424

Polita glad they are keeping a close eye on you, I've not felt well either, hopefully will pass in a few days x

Madame g I felt s**t during DR but as soon as I started strimming felt much better, hope you feel better soon, 
The worst thing I found were the headaches 

Fay I thought about the risk of twins from transferring 2, both through pregnancy and beyond and thought yes I believe I have enough support to manage ( and be delighted) if I was that lucky ! 
Here's hoping this cycle is a positive for everyone xxxx


Loopy glad you have a date, glad you can start planning treatment, sorry it's such a wait 

Cortney and Polita i didn't realise your clinic had their own sperm stored, with mine I had to import from cryos, was recommended cryos or European Sperm Bank. That's great, if you had siblings than wow!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks caz xx


----------



## Jaja1986

I go away next Thursday 27th - Saturday 5th September. Cannot wait! Sun and relaxation with family... Just what I need: we will see when period comes... Who knows when it will rear its head as I'm irregular between 35-45 days, so I hope that it doesn't come til I get home from vacation... However all will depend on the baseline scan and what my ovaries look like because they were the size of small oranges apparently with this terrible OHSS.

Luckily those horrible symptoms (nausea, bloating, very frequent and urgent urination, pain and a lot of gas) have faded however was advised my ovaries could still be large, in comparison to walnuts that they should equate to in size.

So I'm just gona take things as they come and go from there. Trying to make this whole cycle as stress free as possible. I think the first time helped me learn what to do differently including telling people about cycling, my preparation (I've been having acupuncture since March) etc

It's weird because I had my transfer from previous cycle in the beginning of September 2 years ago... So it feels a little weird. I think I'd like it to happen in October or something... And the result will hopefully be the only birthday presents my husband (October bday) and I (November bday) we need and want!

Xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Hi All! I'm really sorry not to be able to do personals - there's pages and pages of stuff happening since I last logged in! I've had a quick scan and just want to send my best to everyone!

Caz and Pollita - great numbers!!! We had 13 eggs, so 7 for us, 6 were mature and 5 have fertilised!  We're over the moon!  Booked in for ET on Sunday at 1.15! (Pollita - we'll be ET buddies!!)


----------



## pollita

Silly, great news on your embryos! Good luck for Sunday 

Caz, have I missed your ET day??

Madame, hope your baseline went well!

I had my scan this morning, all great and no fluid (so no ohss). Just incase anyone else gets called in for a post ec scan, just to let you know it's done by belly not transvaginal, so don't do what I did and walk in and drop your knickers   it makes for very awkward conversation when the nurse has to tell you to put them back on!


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - That has made my day!! Brilliant, hehehehehehe!!! Also great news on not having OHSS.  Did you get an update on your embies? xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, that made me chuckle  . Glad your scan went well.... Roll on Saturday  

Jaja, hope your baseline scan goes well, I'm sure you'll be fine and hope those ovaries behave   Hope AF comes quick for you   .bfp would make a great birthday present.

Caz, yep I was shocked when pollita said they have their on sperm bank as I didn't see it on their website   Hope your well

Madam, hope your scan went ok  

Silly, Bethan,bevvy and fay, hope your all well  

Sorry if I have forgot anyone xx


----------



## pollita

Glad it could bring some laughter to your day haha I told my friend and she was weak with laughter. Nurse just made a comment about me being so used to dropping trouser when I go in haha

Cortney, donor list is here: http://crgw.co.uk/information.php?t=CRGW-Donor-List&s=Donor-Treatments&id=113

You can import from a sperm bank but not Cryos. Using their own donors is £495 per treatment so quite cheap in comparison.

Fay, I completely forgot to ask this morning when I was there. I was a little late going in and had to rush out but I may call tomorrow and ask for an update


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, will check it out.... I will use their sperm bank as I think it's reasonable cheap


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - that's really made me laugh too! Yes, we might all pick the same sperm donor. How spooky would that be?!! So glad you don't have OHSS. Roll on Saturday xx

Silly - amazing news! Good luck for Sunday xxx

caz - hope you're feeling well. Good luck for et x

Jaja - enjoy your holiday x

Cortney - good luck choosing the sperm! The list online isn't kept up-to-date, so there's a lot more to choose from when you go to the clinic x

Fay - eeeekkkk, not long until you start jabbing! x

Bevvy - how are you lady? Is it only a week now until your appt? Exciting x

Madame - how was your scan? Hope you can start stimming x

Loopy - really hope you can egg share x

AFM - test date tomorrow! I don't have any symptoms at all, and have had some spotting (too late to be implantation) so I am thinking it is going to be a BFN still. I'll let you lovely ladies know after I have tested tomorrow

B xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I can't believe you've kept so strong and haven't tested yet!! Is the spotting red/pink or brown? Hope it's not AF on its way... So keeping my fingers crossed  

I hope I get to that stage of choosing my sperm donor  


I'm wondering what the next step will be if my AMH comes back ok, would they do a scan first then bloods if my scans ok.... So can't wait to start.


----------



## pollita

Thinking of you tomorrow Bethan!  

Cortney, I still can't believe that they didn't scan you at your consult! For me, once they called me to say my AMH results were ok they immediately booked for me to go in the next day for the big bloods to be done, but not sure if that will work with you or not. Let us know what they say, you should hear back by Monday!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hope they book me in soon,...they saw me about 20 mins late... Maybe they were to busy. Very keen to get started.... I had to fill out a donor form, my weight, height, eye and hair colour. I also had my photo taken. She talked me through the risks of egg sharing and draw me a diagram of the EC and asked if I had any questions. I had my passport... Which they didn't ask to see it I just had to write my passport no I my form. I was given lots of paperwork to read lol! Which most of it I already know as I've googled a lot lol! 

I'm hoping as she said that they would ring Monday afternoon to tell me my results, that she books me in!! Would it be one of the consultants that ring me or the receptionist?


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Sillywrong congratulations on your eggs! 
Transfer Sunday, yay

Polita glad your scan was clear, I laughed a lot, I would def have done the same 😂

Cortney I hope they hurry up with your results and you get them soon 

Bethan you have been amazing ! Good luck for the test in the morning 

Jaja hope you have a great holiday

Fay hope you are well 

So I'm hopefully transferring on Saturday but waiting for phone call tomorrow to see how embies are getting on and see from there 😀


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita that was hilarious I no doubt would have done the same haha
Thanks bethan I just can't wait to find out now 
Hope all you girls are ok xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi everyone,

Hope all you ladies are well.

Bethan - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow for your BFP. Some women experience spotting early in pregnancy so dont count yourself out honey! 

Caz - Hope you get to have ET on saturday! How exciting!

Pollita - glad you got good news today! lmao at you dropping ya pants hahaha

AFM - AF is full flow now after a few days of spotting so thats one down... Yep Bethan got my follow up next wednesday...thank god, its taken forever to arrive!!! My OH's family are hot on us getting married after his sisters wedding at the weekend so we are going to start looking at things yay! lol. Got lots of questions to ask the Doctor.

Opinions please lovelies....We are deciding whether we  go to day 2 transfer or day 5 transfer. We went to day 5 on the last cycle and had a 5AB blast and it was a negative. We had to pay £800 for the day 5 transfer so are deciding whether we find the £800 or go for day 2 transfer. Ive seen people on here that have failed on day 5 transfer but been successful on day 2 and vice versa. so we dont know what to do this time!! 

xx


----------



## Caz242424

Bevvy that's really hard, do you have to let them know in advanced, could you maybe see how many you have fertilise and decide on day 2? I know there are many pros and cons for both but as far as I understand the theory of going to blast is to make sure you have the strongest one/ ones put back.
My first cycle I was guided by the clinic, I had 7 embryos on day 3, only one  made it to blast, that is my daughter. 
Equally I have had two negative cycles with 2 blasts and a morula.


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry to add it would also depend on how many you would transfer, if you are going for one, in theory a blast should give you a better chance but if your doing 2 then maybe day 2 is best to put them back where they belong.


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Bethan! Thinking of you! 

Bevvy - exciting about planning a wedding! I have no idea on which transfer to do sorry x

Caz - not long till transfer for you 

Pollita - that was hilarious! I did pop back out from the curtain yesterday to double check what I should be taking off! So glad all is well for you.

Afm my baseline was fine - nice and thin. I'm on 225 menopur for 2 days then down to 150 as I had lots of follicles(?)/empty spaces(?) so they don't want to stim me too hard. Back on Monday to check - got to be back every other day! The first injection was dreadful though as DH didn't put the needle in far enough and it all came back out  very stressy few minutes calculating how much came out and if we had enough to put more in. The second try was much better...and the good news is that I definitely have less of a headache today! Hoorah!


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies

As expected, we got a BFN today. It's the end of our ivf journey for now. I really do hope this works for you all. You've all been an amazing support.

Big love

Bethan xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I'm so sorry to read your news. Big big hugs  Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan - oh honey I am so so sorry that you got a negative   Xxxxxxx

MadameG - so pleased baseline scan was good. I had to have a low dose as I had lots of follies at baseline scan too. 

Caz - thanks for your reply. It's all just confusing, I guess I'll have a better idea next week which route to take. Officially drs say only transfer one because of the fact I only have a little bit of cervix left which is weakened and as I have a permanent cervical stitch. However, a lot of women who carry twins have a temp cervical stitch put in during pregnancy to support the weight. So the fact my stitch is stronger than a temp one should really mean that I have a good enough chance to carry twins, so again it will be something I talk to them about. How are you doing anyways??

Fay- know we've been messaging but hope you're ok my lovely! No r long now eeek!! Praying I get to go ahead after just one AF and not have to wait for two. 

How's everyone else getting on??

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies

Bethan, I'm so sorry send lots of hugs  

Bevvy, sorry I wouldn't have a clue, sorry I can't help  

Madam, glad ur baseline scan went well  

Fay, pollita, loopy, silly and Caz , hope your all well today 

Sorry if I've missed anyone....
It's just a quick visit as at work


----------



## pollita

Oh bethan, I am so so sorry to hear that it was negative   I hope you both enjoy your meal tonight regardless and hopefully we will see you back again in time to come. Good luck with your journey of adoption xx


----------



## Caz242424

Bethan I'm so so sorry to read your news


----------



## Caz242424

Bevvy you defiantly need to talk to them again, good luck 

Madame g great scan result ! 

Cortney and Leni I hope you are all well 

I've just had a call to say I've got 6 day 3 embryos left so am going to blast and transfer  Saturday, 
Polita looks like we are transfer buddies


----------



## pollita

Wow caz, 6! You should hopefully have a few to freeze too at that rate! I'm waiting for a call back from my clinic to see how my 6 are doing, very nervous incase something's gone wrong! As soon as they call I can go to the beach for a nice long walk with my dog to destress or cry haha

Bevvy, how exciting to be talking weddings!

Madame, glad your scan went wel aNd your headache has gone!


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan I have text you again but I am so sorry hun  

Bevvy - I voice what Caz said, maybe see how many embryos you get?  With my 5 embryos the 2 I transferred were clearly ahead of the others by day 3.  Would a 3 day transfer be an option?  £800 is a lot of money so I understand why you would consider a day 2.  Our clinic doesn't pay to go to blast, but they do charge for icsi.  We took a gamble after EC to have standard IVF and luckily it was the right choice as all but 1 fertilised normally. 

Caz & Pollita - Do you know how your embryos are doing?  Are you both having transfer on Saturday?

Madameg - Great news on that you have started stimming.  What is your AMH?  Mine is 31.8 and they out me on 150 menopur last time for 5 days then at my first scan they put my dose up to 300 so next cycle they said I would start on 225.

Leni - Any news on your dates or AF hun?

Loopy - Hope your ok

Cortney - Not long until your AMH results come back 

Jaja - Lovely time for a holiday, hope you enjoy!! I go away in just under 9 weeks

AFM - 16 sleeps until I start injecting!! Can't wait!!!!! Clinic have brought forward my scratch to the 7th Sept - not looking forward to that 
I've cut out caffeine, had my caffeine withdrawals yesterday just like last time.  I'm on a strict diet, not that I'm over weight but I just want to eat as healthily as possible and I'm hitting the gym daily.  I put on half a stone when I cycled in May so the plan is to shift that before I start again, so far I've shifted 4 lbs.
xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, that's amazing... Good luck 

Pollita, only 2 days left!!  

Fay, well done on the weight loss, I've lost 4 stone so chuffed... I bet your counting down the days!!

Hope your all well!!just a flying visit


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I know! I'm getting so so so excited about Saturday now. Since ec is over it seems that for the first time in the whole process I'm genuinely excited and can't stop smiling 

Fay, 5 of my embryos are right on track with between 6 & 8 cells; one is ever so slightly behind at 5 cells right now but the embyologist said she's not too concerned about it. It may catch up, but if it doesn't the other 5 still look good. She did remind me that I should only expect 40-50% of the embryos to make it to blast though so if that's the case it's only 2-3. Only time will tell! It's looking good at the moment though. Yes, my transfer is Saturday morning at 11am! Going out for lunch with my mum afterwards and she has no idea I'm going through ivf at the moment so I'll have to keep my giant grin as quiet as I can haha

I'm feeling so emotional at the moment, like pms x 1000! Could that be the cyclogest? 

Also, has anyone else been given elleste solo 2mg to take after ec or et? I was given it on Monday but then they called and said not to take it until et. I'm supposed to take it twice a day but couldn't seem to get a response I understood about what it's for, and Google isn't helping with anything ivf related (just talks about menopause!)


----------



## Caz242424

Fay, well done on the weight loss 
I've got 6 looking good today so hopefully I'll have 2 blasts to transfer Saturday  

Cortney thank you, 4 stone !!! Outstanding! Well done you xxxx

Polita 2 more sleeps! I'm excited now too


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Bethan... I'm so sorry huni, but as you have said previously your adoption journey can now begin!  ^hugme

Wel I'm just awake from night shift and getting ready to go for last shift, and my period has arrived. Which was a bit of a shock because I'd only bled on 27/7 (24 days ago) and I'm usually 35-45day cycle, so must have been all the stimms

So looks like il be starting my FET end of September if all goes to plan xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi bevvy I'm getting on good thank you I'm unsure if I get to transfer stage how many I will transfer it's a hard decision.
Hi cortney things are good hope ur well  Hope all is moving on with you and congrats on the weight loss
Caz and pollita good luck with your transfers fingers crossed for you girls
Fay congrats on weight loss excited for you at least you know when things are going to begin 
Bethan I'm so sorry this journey has ended but excited that a new one is about to begin good luck 
Hope the rest of you are well if I've  missed you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks loopy loo, hope you don't have to wait too long to start .... I can't wait to start (if I m accepted)  

Jaja, that's good af has come early so you can get started on FET sooner  

Fay, thanks, I'm so amazed how much weight I've lost, tried dieting in the past but failed miserably. Wow 2 blasts.... fingers crossed, be lovely but hard going having twins  .

Pollita, I don't blame ya being so smiley I'd be the same, doesn't your friend got to any of your appt with you?


Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## pollita

Cortney, no I have been to all of them alone! My best friend has offered to come with me, but she's a single mum and her little girl started school half days in January so she hasn't been able to come along. I don't mind though, I've never felt alone there and there are plenty of women (and men!) there on their own without their partners for various things.


Jaja, so glad that you can get started a little sooner!


----------



## Hopeful-H

Hi everyone. I'm new to FF, Cortneywils kindly forwarded me here from the intro section. I've been accepted at Manchester Fertility as an egg sharer, had good AMH results, going back 21st September to see Dr, counsellor, have scan & more bloods. Advised end of November to start treatment. Struggling with the wait somewhat!

Cortney - Hope your AMH results come back good. Sounds like the clinic you're at does things a bit different as I've not had EC explained to me yet.....maybe for the better!!! 

H x


----------



## Cortneywils

Welcome hopeful, good to see you've joined us  

Thanks , my clinics seems very good   hope your scans and counselling goes well.... great amh come back good!

Pollita, that's ashame your friend can't make your appointments, I still think you're brave. Good job you've got her to chat to offline


----------



## bevvy82

Hopeful- welcome to the group hun. Good luck on your journey!  Think everyone will agree that all you seem to do is wait and wait at every step of the way. Hopefullly everything will go quickly for you xx

Pollita - I went to quite a few appts byyself as it was difficult for my other half to get time off work sometimes. It didn't really bother me to be honest. I just made sure he came along to the EC (well he couldn't get out of that one hahaha) and the initial appts that he had to go to. I found the appts quite easy to go to actually even tho oh would've come if I needed him too. 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

Welcome, Hopeful! The time will fly by  I think that sort of timeframe is quite normal. The first time I started I signed up in May and wasn't due to start injections until November, with EC in January/February! Second time around I got the call that I had been matched in early May, started injections in July and had EC mid-august, but obviously saved time on tests and qualifying as that had already been done. 

Good luck!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Welcome hopeful  glad ur well on your way to get started
I'm sure u will be accepted cortney u wil have to let me know it's the hardest waiting to know if you can even get started xx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome hopeful - great news that your AMH is good, did they say what it is? November will be here before you know it!! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Welcome to the thread hopeful  xx

Fay my amh was 24.7 (I think it was seven!) when it was tested 3 years ago. I'm not sure whether they have tested it since, but they are def working off 24. Scratch sounds pretty ouchy - eek.

Jaja - at least your AF will be over and done before your hols and you can get moving with fet.

Pollita - almost transfer time! 

Caz - and for you too!

Afm forgot to say that I also now have a match! She isn't cycling at the same time due to thyroid issues, so will be saving them for fet. So nice to know that any eggs will now have an owner but also feel a mega responsibility now....  How long did all you long protocol girls stim for? Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Madame g brilliant news about the match 
My time frame was  27/7 started nasel spray, 3/8 started strim injections, 17/08 EC 
My AMH is 28 

Jaja that's great news that you have a better time frame now 


Fay hope you are well, another sleep over 😀

Loopyloo I agree the waiting to get started is hell 


Bevvy hope you are well 

Hopeful welcome, you will find lots of support and advise on here 

Polita tomorrow is the day eeeekkkkkkk

Cortney hope you are well
I've been to all my appointments alone, I found it totally fine, I think maybe the first time when I didn't know what to expect I was apprehensive, but you pick up pretty quickly the layout, people, appointments etc. If you had to go on your own I really wouldnt worry x 

Well tomorrow is hopefully transfer day for me too


----------



## SillyWrong

Hi Hopeful! We're egg sharing at Manchester Fertility! You will find the staff so lovely, you'll be really well looked after!  We're between egg collection and embryo transfer at the moment!

In terms of being matched with a recipient - I'm sure it will all change when it's your turn if you're not in for a few months yet - on our first attempt, we were matched in a couple of days, that cycle ended up being cancelled - this time around they haven't been able to match us (they advertise as having no waiting list for donated eggs!) but they have sent us through anyway and have banked half our eggs. 

Good luck, let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - Great news on a match, for some reason I already thought you had a match.  Great AMH, mine is 31.8

Caz - Yes one more sleep done, 15 to go!! 1 more sleep for you!! How exciting!

Pollita - How are you feeling about ET tomorrow?? You must also be excited!

Bethan - Hope your ok lovely, how was your meal last night?

Courtney - 3 more sleeps until tou get your results, I'm sure they will be fine

I also attended a few appointments on my own, only stimming scans as DH was unable to get out of work but he did come with me to most of the other appointments.  Felling a little low today, either because I've been doing too much in the gym and not eating enough or the doxycycline is making me feel like rubbish.  This weather don't help does it  

Fay xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, that's brilliant they've matched, hopefully not too long now  

Pollita and Caz....,eek one more night  


I was scared going there, but I must admit I wouldn't mind going to scans on my own as the staff are so friendly   but I would want my mum with me on EC and ET... Mainly as I'm a big baby lol!

Hope everyone's ok, just a flying visit as at work at the mo


----------



## pollita

Still VERY excited about tomorrow  I don't know how I am going to sleep tonight! I think I'm leaning towards transferring two, frustrated that I can't make a decision until I get there.

Caz, eeek! Nothing more to say  

Cortney, I think EC and ET are the big ones (I'm now starting to wish I could share the excitement of tomorrow with my mum and sister) but you're right, you feel so at ease there that you don't mind being alone. 

Madame, great news about a match! I bet she is thrilled to be receiving your eggs  I stimmed for 17 days, but I responded poorly at first to 225 of menopur. Once they increased my dose to 375 I responded really well, so that's the only reason I was stimming for so long. If I was to go through it again they would start me off on 375 and then decrease it as time went on, and I think I'd be doing it for 10-12 days then. 

Bethan, how was your lovely meal last night? Thinking of you x

Fay, weather is awful today isn't it? Hope you feel better soon, make sure you're eating and drinking plenty.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, that's a shame you can't share the excitement with your family, as If I didn't have my mums support I'd find it so hard to keep all the excitement to myself I'd prob burst lol! 

If I were you I'd have 2 transfer, as that what I'm planning to do.... As if it was a bfn you'd regret not having 2 and think 'would it be a bfp in u had 2 transferred)
Hope you get some sleep as you've got a big day ahead of you.... Tomorrow could be a start of a bfp.... So excited for you and Caz  xx


----------



## Hopeful-H

Hi. Thank-you for everyones replies! 

Fay2410 - No I didn't ask what my AMH was. I was in the middle of night shifts, asleep when the call woke me, so didn't have a proper conversation! I might ask when I see the doctor on the 21st September

SillyWrong - Wow. It's great to hear that you are at MF too. I have heard good things about them. I might take you up on the offer of answering questions! Good luck with your embryo transfer!

H x


----------



## pollita

ET question - do I really need to take a dressing gown, nightdress and slippers like my clinic have written down? I didn't take anything to my EC, they just gave me one of their gowns to wear and I went barefoot.

Anything else I need to know? It says no perfume or sprays, but can I still wear (roll-on) deodorant, or make-up? I didn't think of any of these things until after they had closed!


----------



## Hopeful-H

Pollita - Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow. I've followed your diary & it has given me much hope that I will one day be in the same position as you.

H x


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita and Caz - good luck for ET tomorrow. Pollita I took nights and dressing gown but as you say the clinic offer gowns so if you didn't want to then I suposse you wouldn't have to xx

Hopeful - I used to think the same when I started in January, thinking I can't wait to have ET and I'm about to embark on my second cycle . The time will fly by inbetween xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita and Caz hope you both get some sleep tonight


----------



## kez26

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on this thread for a while. I hope you are all well.

Good luck for tomorrow Pollita and Caz  

Quick question for everyone.... I am hopefully going to be egg sharing but have been waiting for my Laparascopy follow up appointment at the hospital to be referred, however I got my appointment today and it's not till 6th October!! I really don't want to wait that long to be referred!! I am going to an open day at Borne Hall, Cambridge in September and was wondering if anyone knows if you can refer yourself (if I take my laparascopy notes from the hospital), if not can your GP refer you   

Kez xx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - Speak to Bevvy she's at Bourne hall, sorry I can't be of any further assistance, most clinics you can refer yourself but not sure how you stand with the laparascopy xxx


----------



## kez26

Thank you Fay xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck pollita and Caz


----------



## pollita

Thank you cortney, kez, fay and hopeful! I kept waking up all night, making sure I wasn't oversleeping haha (I had two alarms set!)

Been up since 4, it's like Christmas morning!

Caz, good luck fellow cycle buddy! xx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok 

Caz & Pollita - good luck today my lovelies!

Kez - hi hun, I'm at Bourne hall and I self referred to them, they didn't ask me For a GP referral. Just make sure you take all your notes with you. Got my consultation through within a couple weeks. They are really lovely there. If you've got any questions, I'll be more than happy to answer them. Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## little miss hopeful 77

Hey Bethannora, Fay,Polita xxx

I know I dont belong on this thread but I was wondering how you all are so I hunted you down! And here you are!

I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you all and wishing you well on your journeys. 

Lots of love and Hugs 

Little Miss Hopeful xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck today caz & pollita! It's such an exciting day, I have everything crossed for you. Make sure you take your phone with you to take a photo of your embie(s) on the screen!! X

LMH - hello! How's your journey going? Mine has ended in a bfn this week so we are moving to adoption - very excited! X

Thank you to everyone for your kind words & support. Sorry I haven't been on here since my bfn - needed time just me & my dp (& cats!!!) xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Thank you for the good luck messages 

Bethan I'm glad that you have you next step planned xxx 

Bevvy hope you are well, not long until you start again 

Polita how are you going ? Are you Pupo yet ? When is OTD ? 
Almost 2ww buddies now 

Sillywrong good luck for transfer tomorrow 

Cortney not long till tests are back 

Fay another sleep out the way 

Kez sorry I can't help but good luck 

Hopeful hope you are well 

Afm I'm Pupo ! 
Bit disappointed though, I had 6 doing very well on day 3, but only one 4bb blast and one very early blast, ( to early to grade) today, transferred them both, hope for the best. 
I just hoped quality would be better I guess, I had 3 other morulas, they will check them tomorrow but I'm not expecting any to freeze, have never had any before. 
OTD 31/08 the dreaded wait begins, I'm hoping its 3rd time lucky


----------



## Fay2410

Little miss hopeful - so lovely to hear from you! I have also been wondering about you  
My first cycle failed and I'm about to start again in 2 weeks!! Hope your ok x x


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - congratulations!!! I wouldn't worry about the grades, this time is going to be your time!!! Xxx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon Ladies  

Bevvy - Thanks hun, I will take everything with me to the open day and hopefully go from there. I'm just very impatient at the best of times and this is unbearable  

Caz - Will keep my fingers crossed for you, I'm sure it will all go well  

Bethan - Aww how exciting about adopting, I haven't looked into it much myself but I hope it happens quickly for you 

Kez xxx


----------



## pollita

I'm going to have to be very quick, sorry ladies. 

I'm pupo, got two on board. Sadly the others didnt make it so I have one 5AA and one 4BC on board. OTD 4th September!

Hope you're all ok, will catch up later xx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you Kez and Fay 

Wooohooooo Polita brilliant news xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Congratulations pollita xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow that's bril pollita and Caz    hope there's 2 bfp brewing yay!! 

Hope everyone else is well, on my way home from work. I've also managed to get the Monday afternoon of work so it's easier for me to answer the phone when the clinic rings


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you! 

Cortney that's great  news , the phone calls are so so nerve racking aren't they? 
I was so desperate to answer that I hung up this morning ! 
Tried to call back couldn't get through so had to wait an hour for them
To phone back 😂


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh no!! That's a bummer!!

How are you both feeling after ET??


----------



## Fay2410

Caz & Pollita - this thread is definitely due 2 BFP!! We haven't had one since emjays in June xxx


----------



## pollita

Now I'm back and sitting down so I can reply a little easier! Thank you all for the kind words  

Fay, I think we are due some BFPs too, fingers crossed! You won't be far behind either  

Cortney, I feel fine! A little more sore than EC surprisingly haha. It didn't hurt at all but having the speculum in for so long was uncomfortable, plus I found out during that that I have cervical erosion which makes my cervix quite hostile, sore with touched/poked with a catheter and very easy to bleed (I didn't feel anything during ET, unlike smears which really hurt for me, but I was bleeding a fair bit afterwards). The lovely doctor asked me at one point if 'it hurt' and I asked her what should hurt! I happily watching the ultrasound machine while the catheter went in and dispensed my embryos.

Bethan, how are you lovely? The embryologist told me I could take my phone in for a photo which I was so excited about, and bloomin' forgot to take it! Oh well, she said that if I get a BFP I can request a DVD of them in the embryoscope instead so I'll do that (if I get that far!) They did look so pretty on the screen, I could have cried!

LMH, thank you so much for popping by to see us! Hope you're doing well too  

Right, now I have to find something to fill the next 2 weeks. Without appointments, scans, medication etc it's going to be a quiet couple of weeks! My OTD isn't until 4th September (2 weeks yesterday) which seems forever away right now!


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I was the same I found ET more uncomfortable than EC, all worth it though xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Sounds very sore pollita!! Will def be worth it!!


The consultant also asked me if I'm up to date with my Pap smear test..... Which I'm naughty as I haven't had one as tried to avoid it, so I booked one and the earliest is the 1st sept. Is this a necessity? I didn't think to ask her


----------



## pollita

Glad it's not just me fay! Feeling fine now, the discomfort didn't last long fortunately. 

Cortney, you need to have it done obviously but that should be fine. I didn't have mine done until mid August last year and I was already on the donor list by that point. I don't recall them ever checking I'd actually had it done though? Perhaps it was found when they contacted my gp or something.


----------



## Caz242424

Cortney 
I had mine after I was approved but they told me to get it done like Polita said they never asked for the results,
You're lucky to get one that soon I think I had to wait ages. 
Good luck for that phone call Tomorrow xxx

Fay I think it's more than time for more bfps on here, I was thinking there's supposed to be what at least 40 % success rates for 2 transferred, and there's been at least 4 bfn and 1 positive in the last few months  ( yah emjay 😀😀) its about time we all became the success stories xxx 


Polita sorry you were sore, hope your ok now and can start the eager symtom spotting, googling is this progesterone or implantation ( not that that's what I'll be doing haha)

Sillywrong good luck for transfer tomorrow xxx

Any tips on activities to keep busy in the 2ww


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies  

Will keep my fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## bevvy82

Caz & Pollita- congratulations on being pupo!!!! Eeek! Defo some BFPs due around here. 

To all you naughty ladies who have not had their up to date smear test done...go and get it booked!!!! If I hadn't gone to my regular test, I might not be here today!! So please please don't miss them!!!!!!!!!

AFM - thankfully my follow up appt is amost here...it's taken forever to arrive!!! Other than that, no news!!!! Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats caz and pollita  Hope it goes well for you
Cortney u must keep up to date with smears my mom never does and I'm forever telling her I'm 27 so have had 1 and am due 4 1 in Jan so I shall be going for that
Fay are you getting excited now?
Silly good luck for transfer tomorrow
Good luck to the rest of you girls on your journeys  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks loopy loo will def keep up to date with it!! I think it's just getting the 1st one out of the way.

Good luck tomorrow silly  

Gosh bevvy, bet your so glad you went!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Have you ever had any swabs taken?? If you have its pretty much the same u might feel a sharp scratch feeling for a few seconds and then that's it its done xx


----------



## Cortneywils

No I havent, I think I was just put of by the speculum, but I'm glad I've got one booked as I needed it done  

Pollita, you had your ET done on my sisters bday and your otd is on my dads bday.... How weird


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've bin for countless amounts of swabs lol due to certain womens problems but everything has always come back normal but I'm glad you've got it booked anyway 

15th Sept can't come quick enough now xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Morning all! 

Caz and Pollita, congratulations on being pupo! That's so exciting! I am so excited! I'll be in your club in about six and a half hours!

Thanks to everyone sending us good luck wishes 

I wasn't up to date with my smear before I started and they asked me to get one, I ended up getting a severely abnormal result and had to go for treatment. After treatment I then had to wait six months for a retest, so it delayed us starting ivf massively. So annoyed and upset at the time, but pleased now to know that all is well and I am (hopfully!) going in to pregnancy healthy.


----------



## pollita

Silly, that must have been so worrying and frustrating at the same time. Glad it's all ok now. 

Best of luck for today! Hope it all goes well, let us know


----------



## bevvy82

Cortney - the smears don't hurt hun just a bit uncomfortable. They aren't nice but you get used to it. please don't be scared as my case isn't that common but on a routine smear, they found abnormalities and I had to go for other tests and I found out I had cervical cancer. I had no symptoms or signs so was lucky I went for my routine smear - It was found really early and I have now just hit my one year all clear mark so this is why it's sooooo important to go! I'm so bloody glad I did xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Bevvy that's amazing, and so lucky you went and have hit the one year mark xx

Silly that must have been awful, so glad you are ok and good luck today !!

Cortney, loopy, Fay hope you are well 

Polita one more day down


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks honey. Defo lucky as life could be a lot different right now!

How are you feeling today? Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Omg bevvy that must of been a shock!! Good job caught early  

Silly, good you got it checked aswell  

Caz and pollita hope your both ok after the et  

Loopy hope it goes quick for you  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## pollita

Bevvy, you were so lucky to get it sorted so early on! I'll admit that last August was my first smear test - at 29!!! I'd put it off for 9 years (we are invited from 20 in my area) because I was either scared or just kept putting off the appointment. In the end I HAD to get it done to go on to have a baby, and it was nothing close to as bad as I thought. Mine was uncomfortable, but my nurse was very heavy handed and rude/abrupt (I put in a complaint about her later) and as it turns out I have erosion on my cervix so that attributed to a lot of the discomfort and bleeding. I'll never put it off again! It's just not worth the risk. 

Silly, sending lots of good vibes to you both today!  

One day down, a lot more to go


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy and silly I'm glad all went well in the end for you two after your smears 
Caz I am good thank you hope you are well too and not finding the 2ww wait too bad
Cortney I'm hopin it comes around quick too Thanks hope your good
Pollita hope u getin on ok in your 2ww too
If I have missed anyone hope your well xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Wooo! We have a 5BA on board! Well exciting! I'm still a little hazy around how the rest of them did (i had a diazepam and its all a little blurry!) but it wasn't great, I think a few arrested and we have one or two grade 1 blasts - she'll see how they are tomorrow for freezing. Fingers crossed - it would be amazing to have a decent one in the freezer as my wife will carry when we're ready to grow (again)!

They gave us a video of the embryo's progress over the last five days, it's AMAZING to watch! I wish I could upload it to show here!

Hope you're all doing well


----------



## pollita

Yay, great news silly! How lovely that you got a dvd too! Our clinic gives them out when you get a BFP but it must be wonderful to watch x


----------



## Hopeful-H

Hi everyone.

Wow SillyWrong, your day sounds great! I take it you used the Embryoscope? This is something that I wanted to ask the clinic about as I just had a brief explanation of its use & cost etc by a patient advisor I saw.

Thanks for everyone's welcome. I'm sure I will be posting more once I have a better idea of my treatment etc after my appointment on 21st September. 

Good luck to all of you.

H x


----------



## Cortneywils

That's brilliant silly!! Would of been amazing to of seen  

Good luck silly, pollita and Caz.. Be nice to hear some bfp in the nxt few weeks  

Im starting to get nervous tomorrow as my journey could end before it begun   I guess I need to keep positive!! I'm gonna be well on edge when I see that it's them calling!!

Hopeful, I hope the 21st comes round quick for you


----------



## Hopeful-H

Cortneywils said:


> That's brilliant silly!! Would of been amazing to of seen
> 
> Good luck silly, pollita and Caz.. Be nice to hear some bfp in the nxt few weeks
> 
> Im starting to get nervous tomorrow as my journey could end before it begun  I guess I need to keep positive!! I'm gonna be well on edge when I see that it's them calling!!
> 
> Hopeful, I hope the 21st comes round quick for you


Thanks! I'm away 7th to 17th, so hoping it will fly by! Good luck tomorrow with your results. It will be interesting to know what is their plan for you next, compared to Manchester Fertility were I'm at.

H x


----------



## Caz242424

Silly that's AMAZING!!! 
Pupo wooohooooo 🎉🎉🎉
Love the sound of the video! 
What's your OTD? 
Polita and I were discussing this as we both bad transfer on the same day but my OTD is 4 days earlier!? 
Obviously clinics vary a lot. 

Cortney keep calm and masses of good luck for your phone call tomorrow ( remember to answer it not accidentally hang up like I do 😂) 

Hopeful glad you are away to pass the time between now and
your appointment, I hope it comes around quickly 

Bevvy I know you have recently been through this, but I'm finding every 2ww gets  harder!??! 
Literally time has slowed down. 
Good luck with your review 

Polita hope you are keeping busy 

Loopy the time is passing until your consult


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry Polita and I HAD transfer not bad !


----------



## MadameG

Woops didn't actually press 'post' the other day - time for a rehash.

Congrats on being pupo Caz, Silly and Politta! 

Caz I was wondering that about OTDs too - I wonder how they are worked out differently? 

Cortney - thanks, I'm actually already stimming as my clinic freeze half if you are not matched after 3 months 

Bevvy what a terrifying experience. I completely agree that they are so important - just a few minutes of discomfort and embarrassment and nervous laughter...

Afm still enduring the jabs. I definitely feel like things are 'happening', so hopefully tomorrow's first stims scan will be okay...so hope things are progressing okay.

Love to all I've missed and those waiting for appointments xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, thanks so much, will try and not do what you did and accidentally hang up lol!!  

Madam, good luck on your scans  

Hopeful, are you going anywhere nice? I'm of to Italy 8th-15th sept can't wait   Nice you've also got a holiday to focus on aswel  

Bethan, hope your ok??

Fay. Hope the days fly by so you can start injections


----------



## Hopeful-H

Cortneywils said:


> Caz, thanks so much, will try and not do what you did and accidentally hang up lol!!
> 
> Madam, good luck on your scans
> 
> Hopeful, are you going anywhere nice? I'm of to Italy 8th-15th sept can't wait  Nice you've also got a holiday to focus on aswel
> 
> Bethan, hope your ok??
> 
> Fay. Hope the days fly by so you can start injections


Cortney - Italy sounds great, my friend is there at the moment, she's said it majorly hot! I'm off to Spain with friends - just a chance to get away, relax, get some sun! Good luck today! H x


----------



## Fay2410

Hey ladies - sorry I've been quiet I over the weekend, been busy with DS over the weekend swimming and football 

Cortney - good luck today hun!!! If I remember correctly the lab email the results to the clinic by 11am so if you call them at 11.30ish you should get your results. 

Caz & Pollita - 2dp 5dt!!! How are you feeling ladies? Will either of you test early? 

Bevvy - not long now, appointment next week - eek!!

Madameg - how are you finding stimms? When is EC?

Silly - congratulations on being pup?!! Amazing they gave you a video 

Hopeful - are you going to contact Bourne Hall? 

Afm - I haven't gone into work today as my mother is ill and she's not well enough to have DS for me to work and tbh I needed a day off! Can't belive I start injecting a week Saturday!!! Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

I can't do personals from my phone, so finally on a computer and can read and write properly!

HopefulH - yes we had the embryoscope.  We decided to have it to give our embies the best chances, it means they can be watched while remaining in the perfect conditions, and they don't have to be removed to be reviewed, exposing them to temperature and environmental changes ... it just seemed right, I don't know what the stats are behind it.

Cortney is it AMH day?  I hope you get a good number!  My DW's were 21.04 (which I always remember because my birthday is 21/04!) which doesn't seem very high when you look online, but we were accepted for sharing, and they got 13 eggs from 29 folli's .. which is a good number 

Caz & Pollita - OTD - now there's a mystery! I think they make it up! On our form, it said 6th Sept, I asked the nurse about it and she said "Oh sometimes they're a bit stingey with the test dates" and scribbled it out and wrote 4th Sept! Now I always thought it was 2 weeks from EC, but she says 12 days from ET (they originally had it down as 2 weeks from ET)!? We really wanted to test on BH Mon, but that's only 8dp5dt - a bit early? We wanted to do it on a day we've not both got to run off to work, it'd be nice to be together for the day whichever outcome we get.  So - When are your OTD's and when are you planning to test?  How are you feeling about testing?  It's sending my head in to a bit of a spin.

Madam - hope your scan has the outcome you're looking for!  Good luck!

Fay - sorry to hear your mum is ill - hope she's OK!  It's so exciting to be on the count down to starting again isn't it?  How are you feeling second time round?  Any different?

Loves to all!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney good luck today I'm sure all is fine 
Caz pollita and silly hope your all well and good luck for the next 2 weeks 
Fay hope your well
Madame hope your well as you are now swimming
Afm I've had my bloods taken today to get my fsh level again and 3 weeks til consultation 
If I have missed anyone hope your journeys are going well  xx


----------



## MadameG

Scan went really well - I think I have around 17 good sized follicles all together and then more smaller ones on the right. Dropping the dose down again (112.5 then 75) to stop the smaller ones hopefully. Ec will be on Monday. Got to drink looooads of water now! X

Fay enjoy your chillout day  xxx


----------



## pollita

Madame, great news on your follicles!  

Cortney, any news? I'm on tenterhooks waiting for you to update  

Loopy, thanks! I can't believe its only 2 days post transfer - feels like it's been a week. Good luck for your FSH levels!

Silly, the OTDs just make no sense. My clinic initially said mine would be 16 days post transfer, which would be 7th September, but now they've said it's 4th September, and both you and Caz have different dates altogether! I think the three of us should just choose our own test date, would be a lot easier lol I'm a chronic tester so I won't be able to last until test date lol How about you?

Hope everyone else is well! I've spoken to a few of you by PM already so don't think I've left you out  xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Politta - 16 days post transfer seems crazy long! If I get to being pupo, I blatantly won't last to otd. I kind of also would want to know if I could get pregnant, even if turns out to just be a chemical pregnancy, which I think you could miss if you wait till OTD. Just my musings 

I feel pretty squashed and I've got a whole week to go - I'll just be a ball of ovaries by then!


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Madame great news on your follicles ! 
I had to drop my dose at the end too, it paid off with 15 eggs collected at the end for me 😃

Cortney have you had the call? I hope you don't have to wait too long 

Loopy great that you have had your bloods done, hopefully those 3 weeks fly by

Silly OTDs ! Omg ! 
I'm happiest with mine, 2 weeks from EC, it's seems the shortest wait ! Lol 

Fay hope your mum is better soon, glad you got a day off though 

Polita hope your ok and hanging in there.. Time is moving so slowlyyyyyyyy 

Afm I've had some unexpectedly surprising news! Clinic phoned to say on day 6 one of my morulas was a 4bb so they froze it! 
I'm shocked ! 3 cycles no frosties now I have one ! Wooohooooo 
Apart from when I put the phone down I was like oh no that's going to set me back a good sized bill now 😳


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies,  thanks so much, i haven't yet heard from the clinic..... I hate the waiting part

Hopeful, Spain sounds lovely, I too can't wait for some sun  

Fay, that's good, but my consultant said they'd ring. They might think I'm being to inpatient....do you think? I home your mum gets better soon  

Silly,  I'm praying my amh is good  . Your DW had a good number of eggs 

Loopy loo, thanks hope your fsh comes back good, and 3 weeks fly by for you  


Madam, how exciting..... that's a good amount  

Pollita, hope your well, I'm on tenterhooks waiting for that phone call,  

Caz, that's brilliant,  I bet your chuffed to have 1 in the freezer


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - if you don't hear by 4pm I would definitely call them. Our clinic is amazing but they don't always call when their supossed to im sure the other ladies from our clinic will agree! Never feel like your being impatient, I call all the time. When I was waiting for my blood results to come back from my first cycle I called every week and on the 3rd week they'd all come back and had been back a few days but I wouldn't have known that day unless I called them xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay 

Just had call back k and my amh is very high at 81.6, so she said they'd  have to be careful not to over stimulate me


----------



## pollita

Wow that is extremely high, they will definitely want to scan you to make sure that you don't have PCOS! Have they said what the next step is? How exciting! x


----------



## Fay2410

Wow Courtney do you have pcos? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

I hope not!! My sister does but I don't have any symptoms of it, as I my sis has acne, over weight and problems with periods, but I ovulate every month as I take my temps. She didn't say anything about scans she does said i need to book my bloods.... Weird no ones mentioned bloods, she does said about over stimulating me


----------



## Fay2410

Next step for you would be bloods the ones that take 4-6 weeks to come back then when they come back you old get matched! Exciting times for you Courtney and great that you have been accepted to egg share. They'll put you on a low dose of stimms because of your high amh, but you'll probably get lets of eggs!! Lots of women with high AMH and pcos go onto egg share sucesfully - well done xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay... I've just rang back and they're gonna get the nurse to call me back, so I can discuss it further. I also read online that it might not be pcos that it could just mean that I have a  (Copied and pasted from Internet) Having an elevated Anti-mullerian hormone level simply means that  your ovaries have a good volume and many follicles , and  consequently many eggs.  Overall it is a good thing.

She said next step would be bloods and I mentioned to her that Amanda said that she could ask my go to do it, so the nurse said she could write to my gp and ask, I said I'd get back to her. I'm worried that if I accept this then it would delay me even more.... What shall I do ladies?? 

Im keen to get started now lol!! Mum reckons I should wait lol! 

Wonder why they haven't mentioned scan yet


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - there is no doubt that if your GP does your tests it will delay you a month or two maybe more. My GP refused to do them and I know him quite well. It's up to you really hun, I couldn't wait to get started so I paid for the clinic to carry out the tests, they came back after 21 days so not long at all. After that I was matched in a month and started cycling off next AF. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay, 21 days... That's quick!! I'm like you and I can't wait to get started. Spoke to my mum again and I'm going to pay for the bloods, I'm just have to wait for that call!


----------



## Fay2410

I think your doing the right thing Cortney, you'll get your results back much quicker than with the nhs. The sooner you get your bloods done the sooner you can start! Xx


----------



## pollita

It's a bit of a gamble but it's up to you - personally I just paid the £500 and got it done straight away at the clinic. Even then, from consult to getting matched and started on drugs was 5-6 months (6 weeks for blood results, 10 weeks to get matched, 7 weeks to start injections). 

Just think that paying privately, the turnaround is 6 weeks which is already pretty long. Going through NHS you could be waiting a few months at least. It all depends how soon you want to start. I'd guess that NHS would take at least 3-4 months but I'm not sure. 

Hopefully the GP will say yes or no pretty soon after getting the response (mine told me which she could do on the day I asked, but the ones that she couldn't would have cost me nearly £500 anyway so there was no point).


----------



## pollita

Caz, completely missed your post love - a frostie!!! How exciting! Really pleased for you  Try not to think of the cost right now haha


----------



## SillyWrong

We were also pretty quick - bloods took about 3 weeks, we were bought in for a consult and scan immediately, and were matched within a few days (our clinic had people waiting for donors then, they don't now.)


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - excellent news on the frostie!!! How much will your clinic charge for freezing and FET? X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita thank you I'm hoping all goes well I get results in the morning  
I bet it does lol I hope it goes quickly for you and that you get your bfp  
you too caz I'd love to hear some good news 
Thank you cortney  when did you know that you could be an egg sharer? What was your clinics policy for egg sharing? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, I think it's your age has to be under 33. Amh over 16pmol/l or greater. Bmi under 30 and pass screening tests.
I think I get accepted once my bloods come back  

Silly, your bloods come back quick  

Pollita, I wonder why your bloods took way longer to come back than fay and silly  

I've had a chat with Debbie the nurse again and she reckons I could have very active ovaries or a bit of pcos. I haven't got any symptoms of pcos like my sister has.

I've booked my bloods for a week Thursday,  how to get time off work? And I'm going on my own, I did ask to go to bristol but she said they like them to be down in Cardiff. Still no mention of a scan


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - how come your going to cardiff? Or do you mean llantrisant? It depends on how busy the lane at the time, most come back in 4 weeks but the clinic will say 6-7 to cover themselves. Debbie is my nurse, she is amazing! Xx


----------



## pollita

Ah you should have asked about a scan. I saw Debbie at my transfer Saturday, she's lovely (they all are!) Bloods take next to no time. You go into the little blood room and 5 minute later you're paying and going home! It depends on your work but I would just tell them that you have a doctor's appointment at a specialist clinic in Cardiff. Back when I was working in an office I would just say that and nobody ever asked for an appointment letter or anything as long as it was within their allowed time off for such things (civil service). See what they need, I'm sure the clinic can give you an appointment letter or something if you need it. 

Yay you're nearly there! I think I was just there at a busy time compared to the others, so mine took the full 6 weeks (or at least they called me back to tell me on the 6th week, I didn't call to chase it up before that)


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, yea I meant llantrisant, I call it cardiff lol! I wonder if Debbie will end up being my nurse?

Pollita, thanks,  do you think I should email them about a scan? I hate keep ringing lol!  I will tell work that I have an appt and pray they don't ask where or what lol!


----------



## Fay2410

Fay2410 said:


> Cortney - how come your going to cardiff? Or do you mean llantrisant? It depends on how busy the lane at the time, most come back in 4 weeks but the clinic will say 6-7 to cover themselves. Debbie is my nurse, she is amazing! Xx


Lab I meant


----------



## Caz242424

Wow Cortney! Your amh is amazing! 
So glad you are getting sorted, once you get the bloods and scan done your going to be ready to go! 

Loopy glad your blood results will be back soon 

Silly hope your feeling ok after your transfer 

Fay I've had a look online and it's going to cost me £1000 for freezing and one year storage now, then £1200 ish for frozen cycle. 

Polita I can't remember if you already said, have you tested out your trigger? 
I'm going to tomorrow, in preparation for my poas hobby.


----------



## Fay2410

Wow Caz that's expensive! I'm sure my clinic offers free storage for a year and the FET is around )750!!

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz I second what fay says, but I guess that all clinics are different!

I've just have to hope my scan comes back ok, oh and my bloods


----------



## pollita

Wow Caz! It's amazing how much the clinics vary, not only by price but more by what they do and don't charge for. Some clinics have things for free whereas others charge over £1000 for it, crazy!

Yes I've tested out the trigger but I'm going to test again in the morning just to be 100% sure!


----------



## Caz242424

Glad I'm not alone in thinking s**t that's expensive! Lol

Talking about the clinics varying, reading your bloods discussion, I had all of them free, all initial screening everything.
All I paid for was the £75 HFEA fee, this could be why the freezing is so high 😳


I've decided to test the trigger out in the morning too 👍


----------



## pollita

Yes, test that trigger out!  

I know, it's so weird! All in all my cycle has cost me:

£80 - AMH
£500 - screening tests
£495 - donor sperm

Everything else, from initial consult to all medication, treatments, freezing of embryos and 1 year's storage, ICSI*, blastocyst and Embryoscope has been free. (*ICSI was only free for me because I used donor sperm from the clinic's list. If I had used my partner's sperm or from another sperm bank it would have been £700)

Subsequent cycles I'll just have to pay the £495 for the donor sperm again. But when you average it out with other clinics, like yours, which don't charge for the initial tests I think it probably evens out overall? Unless of course you need to store them!

Getting some weird stitch-like pains tonight, and my lower back feels like it's broken. It must be the progesterone


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks cortney mine have said it's based on my fsh levels basically on all my 2nd day bloods of period which is what I and done today but most people are saying theirs is based on amh it is mad how clinics differ. 
Thanks caz  
I get all text done for free as it is an NHS based fertility centre but am egg sharing as I don't qualify for funding so it's going to cost 1000 for icsi and the HFEA fee aswel but the rest is free and my gp has done my bloods for my fsh level xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Ment I get all tests done for free*


----------



## MadameG

Caz - awesome news about your frostie! I agree it is expensive, like everything else in this game x

Wow Cortney that is high for amh, looks like they will have to keep a close eye on you x

I think my bloods took about 4 weeks in total. I did ask the gp but it would have cost the same as crgw for them xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, have you had your amh test done? Your right though it's crazy  how clinics work  

Pollita, I bet your glad you picked a donor from there catalogue, as you've saved a lot of money  

Madam, that's a shame your gp was going to charge for the tests. Will I have a lot more scans then the average? As will have to get more time of work


----------



## MadameG

Cortney - Only they can say but I would imagine so, yes. I am 27 and they are scanning every other day this week, so I would bet on that as we are almost the same age. I timed my cycle to coincide with my holidays - it makes life a lot easier although if you are co-cycling it may be more difficult. Can you have scans before or after work? Is your job flexible at all? I'm part time, but luckily I am good friends with my manager so he knows about it and is prepared for me not to turn up next week   The issue with the gp is that at my practice they can't just request anything they want, it is literally a case of the computer says no. I think they managed to do my rubella for me (thinking back) by ticking the pregnant box   as they have to do those tests if you get pregnant anyway (apparently). Overall, even if the could wangle some of them, the chromosomes would still have made it more expensive than just doing it in bulk at crgw xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, I live quite a distant from the clinic and will be relying on public transport to get me there which is 1hr45mins by train then a further 50mins by bus. I'm also part time and work 4 days aweek and finish work about 1.30 and the nxt train is 2.30 and will get there to late.... Might have to wangle some days off and swap days.... When I know the weeks the scan will be I can try and book it off  

You're so lucky to be friends with your manager, mines a different kettle of fish, I use to go to school with her daughter and the family was a right bully lot and had a bad reputation, how the mum got a managers Job in a hospital is beyond me, so there's no way I can tell her as she won't understand and she doesn't understand the word confidentially.


----------



## loopy loo1017

No cortney as I'm with birmingham womens hospital and they said all I need is an fsh level of 8 or below to egg share and to make sure my bmi is ok.  But the last time I had it done was 12 months ago and it was just over 2 xx


----------



## MadameG

I'm just under a couple of hours drive too - no chance of public transport for me I don't think! The Premier Inn next door has lovely comfy beds if you need to move in there for a few days  sorry to hear about your manager - I definitely feel lucky and have drummed home the phrase confidential! Xx


----------



## SillyWrong

Morning everyone!

Caz - I'm really pleased you have a frostie waiting! We do too, though I'm not going to do any celebrating about it yet, it was only a stage 1 blast 

Pollita - I've been feeling a bit of a dull ache too - but then if I think about it, _I think_ I was maybe feeling that before the ET too Probs the progesterone. Are you on the pessaries? I HATE them! More than anything in the world I hate them!

Re costs - This cycle has ended up costing £3,300. *SUCKERS* I feel well and truly fleeced reading all yours!
Just had a look at our bill ...we've paid:
Donor Sperm - £700
US scan - £145 (DW's was free as an egg sharer, but I had to have one too)
HFEA Fee - £75
Embryoscope - £680
Embryo freezing & storage for a year - £350
IVF as an egg sharer - £1350
URGH! We were very naive when we started this process and didn't look in to costs, we only researched success rates etc. We stupidly assumed that everywhere's costs would be approximately the same. If we go through this process again, we'll look else where. Though we're nervous that we've now used their sperm, we have some on reserve for a sibling, so if we are successful this time, are we going to be forced to use MFS again to have the same donor? Fingers crossed they'd be prepared to let us transfer it to another clinic.

Loopy - you were so lucky to be able to get all your testing etc for free!

Madam and Cortney - that sounds a bit of a nightmare havign to travel so far for the clinic. I'm thinking now though that if we do this again we'll probably look within 1.5 hours of us. We're very lucky to have a car and flexible jobs though.

Fay - how are you holding up on the wait? Remind me again when you get started again?

Hope you're all having a lovely Tuesday!


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, will def may have to book that premier inn if I have an early appt  

Loopy, is 2 good for fsh I guess it is if your egg sharing 

Silly, that's a lot of money to of paid out, wouldn't blame you if you were to change clinics.


Ladies do I get a copy of my blood results when I go nxt week??

Hope everyone is well!! Just a flying visit... At work lol!


----------



## pollita

The Premier Inn does a lovely breakfast too, from many visits  

Blood results as in AMH? No, I never had a copy of mine. I never had a copy of my big blood results either. I think you can request copies of your tests with them but it's £50 from memory, so no need unless you actually need them


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita 😀 £50 is a lot of money, would be nice to have a copy but I guess it doesn't matter


----------



## loopy loo1017

Silly yeah I think it is good I've been able to get testing for free that's why I don't mind paying for the icsi and helping someone else out too
I'm not sure cortney as people have said it's too low but we will soon see at my appointment  
Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just got my fsh levels back and they are 5  I'm so happy as that is what they should be at I'm really hoping now I can egg share xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Apologies for not responding to anyone the past few days unfortunately I've had a family emergency and mother in law is critically ill in hospital, so instead of going to France we will be going back home to family for two weeks
Will see how things go and how my body is when next AF arrives and see if we are doing FET next month as don't want to be under stress when going through it
Please pray or keep our wee family at this difficult time xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Jaja - so sorry to hear about your mother in-law. I'm not religious but I will certainly say a prayer for you all   Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sorry to hear that jaja 
Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Jaja, am really sorry to hear about your mother in law... I will pray for her!  

Loopy, that's brilliant news


----------



## pollita

Jaja, so sorry to hear about your mother in law. Will keep you all in my thoughts.

Loopy, great news about your FSH! How soon until you find out for definite if you can share?

3 days down, 10 days to go. Trigger was definitely out of my system as of this morning (  )


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks cortney and pollita  
I have consultation on 15th Sept  so will prob have next lot of bloods done then and if they come back ok I'm pretty sure I will be excepted but think on the 15th I will be given a yes or no xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

How are you felling pollita?  Xx


----------



## pollita

Not long Loopy! How exciting  

Very achey today, like I'm expecting a horrendous AF   Hoping it's just one (or two) embryos nestling in. 

The heartburn can do one though!


----------



## Caz242424

Jaja so sorry to hear about your mil xx

Silly my donor sperm I bought 3 lots for about £1000 but have had to pay storage, got mine from Cryos. 
I wouldn't worry about your blast being a 1, a blast in itself is good. ( see my positive thinking ) brilliant you also have a frostie xx 
Also although you have paid out a lot now, all being well, that frozen blast could be your sibling cycle 😀

Loopy so glad to read that it's all coming together for you,  not long until you get the go ahead now 

Cortney hope you are well 

Bevvy have you had your follow up yet?

Fay not long at all before you start, bet you are itching to get started 

Polita hope you are well, add hot flushes and feeling sick to my list of progesterone moans haha 

Sorry if I've missed anyone,

Felt nothing today ( apart from hot flushes and a bit sick from progesterone )  but tested out trigger


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - great news on fsh! Xx

Pollita - glad the trigger is out now you knowrnsurebthat when you get your BFP it will be the real deal!! Xx

Caz - have you tested the trigger out yet? Xx

Afm - another day off as no childcare due to mother being ill. Work are not going to be happy with me, dreading going in tomorrow 😔 xx


----------



## Caz242424

Fay 
I tested this morning clear negative trigger gone  so that's great, 
I hate the going back to work after being off because of no childcare, or child ill. I always feel very guilty but once you have had the initial slightly frosty good morning then I always find its ok 
Thinking of you


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - great news that the trigger is out. Will you continue testing daily or wait a few days before Poas fun begins? 

Yes it is horrible, but like you say should be ok after a few hours...just hope we win the lottery tonight so I don't have to go in ever again  

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz - all ready to start squinting at faint lines then! What tests are you using?

Fay - it's horrible going back when you couldn't avoid being off, I always feel so guilty even though I couldn't help it.

Jaja so sorry to hear about your mil - I really hope she's better soon.

Loopy fab news on your fsh - hope all your bloods come back okay now x

Silly hope you're doing okay, we were equidistant from the egg sharing clinics when we started, so travelling to Wales over London seemed like a less stressful bet! I think other clinics have started egg share in the last couple of years but I really like ours. Just early monotonous motorway starts.

Pollita hope they are snuggling in tight xx

Afm scan tomorrow morning, ovaries feel like I'm carrying weights around  hoping all is ok and the follys are not going crazy xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I hope it's them getting all comfy inside  and I suffer from really bad heartburn all the time  not so good
Caz thank you I know just glad were getting somewhere how are you feeling? 
Fay thank you I am excited and work don't seem to understand if you have kids that sometimes sick days Can't be helped
Madame g thank you wel hopefully they will be done on my first consultation so not long to wait  hope your ok? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks loopy, I'm nervous about every appointment at the moment! I'll update after it tomorrow. Make sure you take advantage on any biscuits on offer after your bloods, it's a few few vials and I was pretty wobbly after mine xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Can't wait for update madame g  I'm sure everything will be fine and thanks for the tip I shall definitely keep that in mind xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning everyone  

Madam, hope your scan goes well today  

Loopy, I'm sure your bloods will come back fine... Great your fsh came back good  

Pollita and Caz, hope your embryos are attaching nicely  

Fay, it's always horrible going back to work especially if you're not the one ill. It's nice to get the first day back over and done with. Hope it goes quick for you  

Jaja, Bethan and bevvy hope your all well  

Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - good luck for your scan

Bevvy - good luck at your follow up appointment 

Xxx


----------



## pollita

Bevvy, good luck at your follow up!!

Madame, hope today's scan goes well 

Fay, hope your mother is feeling better and that your return to work isn't too bad 

Everyone else, hope you're doing well

I woke up to some spotting/light bleeding this morning which I'm really hoping is not the start of AF and just implantation or something   I only have an 11 day luteal phase as normal, so not super long, but still I'm only 4dp5dt and 9 days past my ec. Boo. Pains are also feeling distinctly AF-like


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita hopefully it's just implantation bleeding keeping my fingers crossed for you 
Bevvy and madame g good luck for today 
Hope everyone else is well and having a good day xx


----------



## MadameG

Ta girls  in the car on the way now x

Pollita I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Bevvy good luck!

Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Bevvy good luck today at your follow up 😀

Madame g good luck at your scan 😀

Polita don't panic, keep positive. It's the right time for implantation bleeding 
The af symtoms are mimicked by progesterone. Xxx

Fay hope work goes well

Loopy and Cortney hope you are both good 

Silly hope you are doing ok in the dreaded 2ww 

Urgh I feel bloated and hot flushes 
Other than that day 4dp5dt and no real symptoms


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I wouldn't panic about AF arriving, your symptoms and spotting sound very promising and could certainly be implantation - The timing is about right as well!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun   Have you tested today?

Caz - Have you tested today?  4dp 5dt would be to early though wouldn't it, so don't panic if you have and it's BFN.  I'm in work as we speak, had the morning from hell, my tooth has cracked (at the back), I've banged my head really hard with my car boot door and no one is speaking to me in work   Fell like walking out of here tbh!! 

xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

loopy - I have no idea about fsh levels and what they should be - but I'm really glad you're pleased with the result!  Fingers crossed for your next steps!

Jaja - I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL, sending good thoughts your way.  Look after each other x

Pollita - are you testing every day?  do you intend to continue testing every day!? We're going to start on Monday   Please don't panic about the spotting - I've read EVERYWHERE that it's so normal and doesn't mean anything. 

Caz - how are you feeling?

Fay - Argh what a rubbish day back at work!  And I can't believe people are being stroppy with you - what's wrong with people!!!!??

Madame - weighty ovaries surely mean you're ready?  Good luck!

AFM - I got a little bit jittery yesterday - you know when you feel shakey but you're not actually shaking, like a bit fluttery?  It lasted a few hours, i was convinced it was pregnancy symptoms until I remembered that yesterday I was still only 2dp5dt! Chill!
3dp5dt today though - WHERE'S MY SYMPTOMS!? Ha ha ha


----------



## pollita

Thanks all. It happened for a couple of hours this morning, first pale brown then pale pink. Nothing since (I've been to the toilet so many times already haha) I guess I'm just down as this is how all my other cycles have gone downhill - this kind of spotting then the next day full on AF. Granted, this is my first IVF cycle and the first time I KNOW fertilisation has taken place, but that negative voice is still calling out to me  

I tested the trigger out yesterday but couldn't help but test again this morning (before I noticed the spotting) and it was negative but I can hardly expect a BFP at 4dp5dt haha

I can't change the outcome so just got to keep hoping. 

Will catch up with everyone when I'm home and not on my phone (autocorrect is not my friend!) I'm just off to the clinic to pick up more cyclogest xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I agree with the other girls, it could be implantation bleeding as its the right time and the colour of the spotting sounds right too. The 2ww is horrible.  

Bevvy, hope your follow up goes well!  

Fay, I'm really sorry you're having a bad first day, people can be so nasty and insentive!  

Caz, bloated symptoms sounds good too!   hope your well!

Silly, it's so hard to stop yourself feeling every symptoms and wondering if it's a sign!  

Madam, let us know how you get on, let's hope your ready  

Loopy, and Bethan hope your both well  

Sorry if I have missed anyone


----------



## MadameG

Hiya,

All good at the scan - everything is growing nicely - still around 17 good sized follys plus the little ones. Staying on 75iu of the menopur to grow them steadily until Monday. It all seems to be going rather quickly now. Apparently I can feel it so much because I am tiny(?). I would never say I'm tiny at 5'2 and a size 10ish but hey! Wobbling onwards I go. 

Fay - what a miserable lot of colleagues you have - did they miss out on their compassion allocation? Hope you can see a dentist and your day gets better xx

Silly - hope you get some actual symptoms soon! 

Caz - keeping fingers crossed for you, hope the hot flushes do one xx

Pollita - definitely the right time for implantation, keep hoping xx


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - Great news on the scan, exciting that you will be triggering on the weekend!

Silly - No symptoms can also be a good sign!! Hope the 2ww goes quick for you

Leni - Are you still around?  Do you have your dates yet?

Loopy& Cortney - Hope your ok

Bevvy - Can't wait to hear about your follow up appointment!!!!  

Thanks for the messages about work, I work in an office of 8 men!!! They are honestly worse than women... Can't wait to get my BFP, go on maternity leave and NEVER return!!    

xxx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - Fingers crossed it is implantation bleeding! I bled very early on (can't remember exactly how many days post transfer) and then had more bleeding at 6 weeks and all was well. As for testing, I was addicted also and tested every day!

Fingers crossed for BFP's for all of you who are in their 2ww.xx


----------



## pollita

Djjim, thanks for that! I've not had any more since early this morning so fingers crossed. Still got some awful cramps though which have been pretty painful throughout the day. How are you now? You must be 7 months or so now! All ready for your new arrival? x

Fay, I'm so sorry you had such a cold welcome back to work - how unprofessional of them. It sounds like you've had a streak of bad luck today so I hope it's all getting better or will do soon x

Madam, I'm so glad that your scan went well! Roll on Monday and EC (that's the fun part!)

Silly, I hope you're doing ok! I have to say that I had the jitteriness too but I can't remember if it was before or after ET. For me I think it was just getting over the stress of EC etc 

I was just saying to some other ladies that after 3 years TTC and all the times I have tried to comfort OTHER people about how implantation bleeding is normal, it all goes out of the window when it's me  I think it's just all the other attempts I've made where I've tried to convince myself that the light bleeding or spotting is just that, and then the next day AF arrives and knocks me off my feet 

And the real kicker? Yesterday I was _hoping_ I'd get some implantation bleeding as a _positive_ sign! I make myself laugh sometimes (good job I'm single, I'd drive a partner mad throughout this process, I swear!)


----------



## Caz242424

Polita I laughed reading your post, we are all good at giving supporting messages but guilty of the same panic when it's our turn. 

Bevvy I hope your appointment went well 

Silly no symptoms is sometimes a great thing, keep positive 

Madame great news re scan, hurry up Monday ! That's my OTD too so maybe we can wish away the days between us 

Fay what utter w******s
I thought working with all women was bad but that is terrible 

Djimm I hope your pregnancy is progressing well and you have a lovely bump forming now x 

Cortney hope you have had a great day 

Loopy hope you are well 

Afm felt bit better then hot flushes staring up again and feeling a little faint
Weigh just want the wait to be over


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies,

How are you all?

Caz and Pollita - How are you both my lovelies?? Hope you are both ok

Fay- Poor you, sorry to hear youve been having a crappy day  

MadameG - Glad your scan went well

AFM - so I had my follow up and it went really well. Saw a different Doctor to my original one and she was lovely so hoping to transfer over to her. I will have to have another AF before I can start again. My original consultant is on a/l until 3rd september so this one will speak to him when he gets back and get the ball rolling again. The consultant was happy that everything went perfect with my cycle etc but said the reason it may have failed couldve been that the embryo wasnt transferred correctly (my transfer is more difficult due to my scarring) so they will be using a more senior doctor next time. The new consultant also said that she was happy to transfer two embryos on our next cycle as we were well informed about all the risks. They will also do the endo scratch for us and the consultant says that early studies show that having the scratch doubles the chances of success. So now i am looking forward to getting my letter from the clinic and to get started again 

xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - fantastic news hun! You must be over the moon! It's only one more AF the you should start DR on day 21 of that cycle. Just keep onto them to make sure they match you in time. I can be the guinepig for the endo scratch as mines a week Monday xx


----------



## Caz242424

Bevvy that's brilliant news! 
Hopefully the consultant change, scratch and the transferring of two will be your lucky 3 things for this cycle. 
I'm really pleased it went well.


----------



## pollita

Amazing news, Bevvy! It certainly sounds like they are doing everything they possibly can to make it work for you this time xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks lovelies xx

Fay - yes you can fill me in on what it's like! Hopefully it won't hurt too much. I will defo keep on their case about getting me a match. 

Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy glad all went well for you today  so exciting 
Madame g I'm glad your follies are looking good you must be over the moon  
Silly hope your getting on well the wait must be so hard 
Caz and pollita you must be finding the wait hard too 
Fay i don't know how you never said anything to them I'd have gone mad men ay lol
Bevvy congrats on your good news hope all goes well with you 
Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, so glad your appt went well and hope ET goes better this time..... roll on AF!!

Fay, working with 8 men, how do you cope with that lol! Hope next working day goes better for you.

Caz , hope you feel better soon, not too long for OTD

Pollita, I  the same it's easy to reassure other people but very hard when  it comes to reassuring yourself !

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - Hopefully there won't be any more bleeding.xx I also had pains which didn't go away until I was quite far on. I think you're right though, it is easy to reassure others but when it is yourself you worry about every little thing. I'm still doing it now, haha. I will be 31 weeks on saturday, still suffering from morning sickness, have terrible heartburn and daily migraines but know I'm extremely lucky to be in this position.xx

Caz - not long until your OTD, are you tempted to test early?

Bevvy - sounds like your follow up appointment went well. Hopefully it won't be long until you can start again.

Hope everyone else is ok! This thread moves so fast now it's hard to keep up with where everyone is.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - Wow hun 31 weeks!! That's gone quick. I remember you getting your BFP!!! Sorry to hear your still suffering with sickness, not long to go and it'll all be worth it! Do you know what your having? xx

AFM - I had my AMH bloods repeated in July and they've gone up from 31.8 to 40.1 in 7 months - anyone else had this? xx


----------



## Caz242424

Djimm I can't believe your 31 weeks ! Wow 

Fay mine went from 21 to 28 in 4 ish months, not as much as yours but I guess higher is better than lower right 😀


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - Yes it's great that it's gone up, hopefully get more eggies this time and maybe some frosties too!! How are you feeling today?  Have you tested this morning? xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay that's a big increase - fab that it can move so much upwards. 

Caz how are you feeling?

Pollita how are you too? No more spotting? Your post really made me giggle  

Bevvy great news about your appointment and the new plan.

Djjim has it gone quick for you? Sorry to hear that you still feel grotty x

Thanks loopy xx

Afm (tmi alert) got really sore nips and some almost ewcm - mass panic googling last night over whether I could have ovulated says it's all normal and just the high hormone levels, did anyone else get this? Last scan tomorrow and trigger collection eeeee!!


----------



## pollita

Madame, I had the EWCM and sore boobs/nipples in the run up to EC, just like I get before ovulation each month so I'm sure it's all normal  

Fay, amazing how it's gone up! I didn't know it could do that!

Djjim, so sorry to hear that you're having such a rough pregnancy. Are you managing work with it all? You have a tough job as it is, so it must be even harder while pregnant!

AFM, spotting hasn't made an appearance since yesterday morning thankfully - fingers crossed it was implantation bleeding after all xx


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - Yes hun completely normal, I had the same xx


----------



## Caz242424

Madame I had the same 😀

Fay hopefully you will get more eggs I did and didn't connect the two until now 😀

Polita glad spotting stopped 😃

Afm tested this morning, it was negative 5dp5dt, I know it's still very earlier but was still hoping lol 
I'll test again tomorrow 😀


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - More eggs would be great, got 15 last time so aiming for 20 this time    Yes still very early to get a BFP at 5dp 5dt, plenty of time left yet.  Remember emjay got a BFN on 6dp and the on 8dp she got a faint BFP xxx


----------



## MadameG

Ta girls, if only they'd put to expect it on the sheet  

Pollita they must have snuggled down now 

Caz still very early, they're still looking for a comfy spot xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay I'm secretly hoping my smaller follys still catch up to give me hopefully more eggs


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame g I can't believe your nearly there  
Pollita so happy you've had no more bleeding fingers crossed 
Caz there's still loads of time for you to see that bfp  
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks everyone - i just hope i can get matched up quickly!

DJJIM - i cant believe you're 31 weeks already!! that really has gone quickly. Poor you, sounds like you arent having the nicest time! just think, not long to go now!!

MadameG - not long now hun! How exciting for you

Pollita - glad spotting has stopped and fingers crossed it was implantation

Fay - How you doing chick? wow your AMH went up loads! my clinic arent retesting anything as my results are all from a few months ago - thank god!

Caz - Still really early missus! Trying not to be a POAS addict is virtually impossible lol

Hows everyone else? xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I know, quite a big jump as well isn't it!! I'm happy it hasn't dropped that drastically.  

Caz - They say the tests are more reliable when the two numbers (dp + embryo age, so for you today would be 10) add up to 14 day but even then some take until OTD to show up.  

Madameg - EC Monday!! How exciting!! I loved my EC day

AFM - only 9 more sleeps until I start injecting again!!! Time is flying by!! Well girls this time 2 years ago I was getting hitched in Las Vegas!! What I would give to do it all over again    

Fay xx


----------



## djjim22

Fay - Thanks! No I don't know what I'm having, waiting for a surprise! It has gone so quick! Wow, about your AMH, hopefully lots of eggs next time!

Caz - Yes I know it has flown over! I have everything crossed for a BFP for you (and everyone else of course!) but still very early days! We put ourselves through hell don't we by testing everyday but if you're anything like me it does get addictive.

Madame G - I also had lots of EWCM at the same point as you, as was also worried I had ovulated. Think it might be something to do with lots of oestrogen? I could be wrong though. Hope scan goes well tomorrow.

Pollita - So glad to hear the spotting has settled down, definitely sounds like implantation bleeding! I've been in and out of work since getting pregnant, had a few weeks off in the early days with sickness, then again around 24 weeks. I'm still working at the moment but to be honest I'm not much use when I'm there but my boss and colleagues are mostly fantastic and very supportive. Have started to drop my hours at work from this week so hoping things may improve.


----------



## pollita

Ok, so I wasn't going to say anything for a few days but I'm going to break my silence since I've spoken to many of you by PM today anyway 
I took an internet cheapie HPT this morning and it was very, very, very faint but definitely there although I couldn't pick it up on my camera....and then I took another one just now and it's a lot darker, no squinting needed and I can see it on my camera. It's positive!

Oh my god. Cue panic! I won't fully believe it until I see two strong, bold lines/OTD/scan etc but for now it's a step in the right direction. 

Fay, 9 days, woohoo!! Happy anniversary to you too, bet it was wonderful getting married in Vegas!

Madame, they more than likely will! I only have 10 follicles at my last scan but ended up getting 19 eggs - the 3 days in between my menopur was also dropped like yours which I think helped, along with hot water bottle (some swear by it, I'm not sure if it actually did but it didn't hurt!)

Bevvy, how long did it take you to get matched before? I hope that it happens quickly for you so that you can get started!

Djjim, I'm glad to hear that you've started to work fewer hours, time to get prepared for maternity leave and put yourself and your baby first. Great news that your boss and colleagues are being so supportive - so many places just don't have that kind of support or compassion these days. 

xx


----------



## djjim22

Bevvy - so sorry I didn't see your message, I wasn't intentionally ignoring you, haha! Yes, it has flown by, not long to go now. Hope you hear about a match soon!xx

Pollita - Arggggggghhhhh!!!! Congrats! So happy for you! You will still serially test until OTD though, and then maybe some more after... and if you're anything like me will still not believe it even when you are sitting feeling baby kick and move. Hopefully your BFP is the first of many more for all the lovely ladies on here.xxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I know I've already PM you but again!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm chuffed to bits for you hun    

Ooh try and put the pic of the test as your profile pic for us all to see   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Omg!!! Pollita!! That's brilliant... Congratulations xx   I was so chuffed and happy to read your bfp!!!


----------



## Caz242424

AMAZING news Politaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Wooohooooo


----------



## Wales81

Pollita!! Congratulations!! So pleased for you hun! 

Hello to everyone else! I know I don't really post much anymore, I just find for me I get myself worked up and stressed out a lot by reading posts and keeping IVF in my mind constantly.  I hope that makes sense?? I do think of you all though and read up occasionally to see how you're all doing. Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Omg pollita I am so happy for you  
I really can't wait to hopefully see them two lines myself 
You must be excited fay  
Caz and silly how are you getting on?
Cortney bevvy and madame hope you are all OK xx


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita- omg omg!! How exciting. Congrats honey, so pleased for you!!   I only waited two weeks for a match last time so hoping it will be quick again this time 

Fay- happy anniversary honey 

Wales- welcome back hun. How are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

At home now so can now post properly  

Fay!! I hope it goes quick for you Hun!!   I feels like I've got ages to go yet lol!  Happy anniversary!!! 

Bevvy, hope you don't have to wait too long for your match  

Wales, ttc can certainly be emotional, hope your well  

Loopy, hope your well too!! I've just come from hairdressers and have gone from blonde to light brown... Got to get use to it!! Hope the next step goes quick for you  

Pollita, still shocked about your bfp and so early on, the spotting must of been implantation bleeding!! Congrats  

Caz, hope your well... Still not late for your bfp Hun  

Madam... How exciting!! Hope it goes quick for your EC!!

Hope your all well


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies! I can't put it on from my phone so will try on my laptop tomorrow (and hopefully will have an even stronger one in the morning!)

Wales, welcome back! Hope you're doing well, how long till FET? Do you have a date yet? x

Bevvy, wow, 2 weeks is quick! Hope you're matched up quickly this time too so that you can get started x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney I am dip dye atm but went to blonde a few years ago and had a massive reaction and ended up with a fat Face lmao I certainly won't be going blonde again even though I did like being a blonde an I'm sure it looks lovely  
19 days until my first consultation woo hoo xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Omg loopy! That must of been horrible. Hope those 19 days go quick for ya!! As from tomorrow I have 6 days until my big blood tests whoop whoop!

When do we get officially accepted for egg sharing?


----------



## pollita

Usually they call you back when your big bloods are in and as long as they're all ok they tell you that your profile will be live for recipients to choose from. They should have already asked you to fill in a form with your details, like height, weight, occupation, hair and eye colour etc? Those are what they use for the donor profile. If not they may give them to you to do when you go in next week. I think I had to send mine back in the post but I can't remember.


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita 😀 yep I've already filled in that form, let's hope scan and bloods will be fine... Well let's hope they scan me soon


----------



## pollita

Did they mention anything about the scan the last time you spoke to them? So strange that they haven't done it yet! I know some other ladies have had to delay IVF because of small cysts found by the scan so it would seem strange to offer your profile out to recipients to potentially have to break the match if there is a delay. 

If not, I definitely would mention it to them when you get there - they may have thought that someone else has done it and you don't want to get all the way to baseline scan without one!


----------



## Wales81

I'm good thanks ladies. Start injecting Wednesday for my fet! Can't wait! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita!!!! Yeah!!!     Congratulations!!! So pleased for you xxx

Fay happy anniversary - what an awesome way to get hitched x

Wales I have ducked in and out of ff over the years as sometimes it is just too much. Fab news that your transfer is soon xx

Djjim I think I read it was oestrogen as well, I was having a mega panic! Should be only 4 more sleeps now..Xx

Cortney I too think it's after your chromosomes come back to make sure nothing hereditary could cause a problem. Fingers crossed. I wasn't scanned there until my baseline as I had been before  at hospital to query pcos and I gave them the report letter xxx

Loopy I'm okay ta, just working our water bill up with all this drinking 

Love to all xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

It was a nitemare cortney lol but I got over it 
Wow things are moving quickly  and I'd defo ask about a scan as I think I will have one on my first consultation
As pollita said I'm sure it's after every had all our tests but you should ask at your next appointment 
Lol madame g it's all for a good cause  
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, there was no mention of a scan! Do you really think my donor info is live? Or they could be holding it back until bloods come back ok... Will def mention about the scan on thurs! I guess if they have the time they could do one the same day.... I hope. I really don't want to have pcos if it delays things.. I thought with pcos you don't ovulate or not very much, but I've been tracking my cycles now for months and have ovulated every month.... Temps confirm.. What else is puzzling me is that I thought cbfm and opks don't work well with pcos sufferers as they can get multiple positives!! Maybe I have and im trying to convince myself I haven't.

I have been googling (I know I shouldn't lol!) but it does say very high AMH doesn't always mean pcos, but when I looked at my friends AMH chart as she just had hers checked it says over AMH 70 could be severe pcos and risk of ohss.... But if I had it that severe wouldn't I have all the symptoms Sorry to rant on.... I'm trying to get my head round it all.

Madame, did they find pcos?

Wales, i bet your so excited!! Hope it comes round quick for you!


----------



## Caz242424

Cortney it's easy to get so stressed because you want it to go well, I would def call or email them to say you haven't had a scan and there has been no mention of one, ask if that's something you need to book before you next appointment.
Contact them today, you won't be bothering them, that's what they are there for and then you will know from the scan xxxx
I have chatted online to quite a lot of pcos egg sharers and they always get lots of eggs try not to think the worse yet  

Loopy not long until you get going 😀

Wales fantastic news ! 😀

Madame g keep up the drinking, nearly there, are you triggering tomorrow ? 

Bevvy hope you are well 😀

Fay wow ! Amazing way to get married, happy anniversary sorry I didn't post this till today ! Got caught up yesterday eve xx

Polita how are you? News sinking in 😀

Afm took a test yesterday eve... Faint positive 😀😀😀😀
Took one this morning again slightly clearer positive 

I'll try and change my profile pic, you might need to squint ! 

Cautiously excited 😀😀


----------



## pollita

Grrr, wrote a long post and my phone decided to refresh the page 

Cortney, don't get stressed! It's amazing what they can find out from te scan (good and bad) and inportant to have it. Your donor profile will be live from the day your bloods come back ok, not before. 

Caz, so happy for you!!!!!!

AFm my test is a little darker this morning but I can't get a good photo of it (you'd never guess I was a photographer haha) I think it's because I'm testing on those tiny little cheap strips. I'm going to go buy a couple of clear blue tests later today so I can see the word 'pregnant' 

Hope everyone else is ok! Will check in from my laptop later (which doesn't eat posts!!) xx


----------



## pollita

It's so fiddly to do from my phone, but does this link work? (Just incase anyone doesn't want to see it)

https://solomumblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/image.jpg


----------



## MadameG

Wooohoooo Caz!!!! Dancing bananas for you!!!!        Brilliant news!! I don't know know what day I'm triggering yet, will find out today eeeek!

Cortney - honestly don't panic too much (easy to say isn't it!). My periods stopped for six months about five years ago and when they returned I had slightly raised lh(I think?). I didn't have the scan till about a year later which showed some cysts BUT the doctor said that the more ladies they scan, the more they find with cysts so probably everyone has some. It's never been mentioned to me at the clinic and I don't think I ever really had the pcos symptoms...AF is most likely to have gone AWOL due to the extreme stress DH's evil ex wife put us through  . Regardless of anything, you'll be monitored and you are in good hands hun xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Caz- omg! Congrats honey. I defo see a positive! It's about time we had some BFPs on here!!! I'm so pleased for you.  

Xxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Quick question ladies...has anyone used the nasal spray for DR? If so, what was it like, was it effective? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz -    Congratulations!!! Brilliant!! Xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Caz - congratulations!!!! Definite positive there, I didn't even have to squint, haha.xx

Pollita - My first few positives were on the little strips but then I got a superdrug own brand one which are meant to be quite sensitive and it showed up much darker.xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies will email them today!!

Congrats pollita and Caz on your bfp!!!  

Just a flying visit as at work.... Will post properly later


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much everyone xx 

Bevvy yes I used nasel spray in every cycle, worked well for me. 
Did give me a nasty taste at the back of my mouth and headaches for the first few days each time but then fine x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats pollita and caz on ur bfps 
Hope everyone is good and getting on well xx


----------



## Harper14

Can & pilots congratulations on your bfp hopefully the start of many!!

Courtney I just wanted to offer some advice with regards to pcos. I have never been diagnosed with pcos I have no symptoms I'm not hairy, I'm petite and slim don't have acne and ovulate every month none of my nhs bloods ever suggested I had this but when I went for my screening tests to egg share my amh was 60.8 and they wanted to scan me straight away as said it's likely I have pco but without the syndrome with is harder to detect. They scanned me and my ovaries showed clear as day Pco which was alarming it had never been picked up before so you def need them to scan you. The good news is once they know for sure they tailor the cycle due to this, you also tend to find pco ladies do very well with egg share but the cycle has to be very closely monitored for risk of ohss I had to be scanned every second day and I was on short protocol

It's not a negative but you need to know what you are dealing with and ask they scan you, also the scan shows lots of other things I'm surprised this wasn't the first thing they done but it amazes me still to this day that clinics all differ in terms of procedure and cost.

On that point someone (sorry can't remember who as I don't always get a chance to follow thread) was getting treated at Manchester fertility, I was treated there and they were amazing I loved all the staff and clinic they have just released there recent success rates and they are over 50% and I'm not surprised I would def recommend 

Fay - not long for you now, have you had your scratch (ahh) I'm not going to lie it was painful but so worth it!! 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are getting on ok xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks So much harder   Maybe I'm like you. And have the pco without the syndrome!!

I have emailed crgw a bout the scan am just waiting for a reply!!


----------



## Fay2410

Harper - Endo scratch is booked in for a week Monday and I start DR a week tomorrow!! How is baby Freya coming along bless her xx

Bevvy - No idea about the nasal spray sorry hun, but it must be just as effective as lots of ladies use it to DR

Caz & Pollita - I wasn't feeling very excited about my cycle, maybe because I was scared of getting another BFN but after you both getting BFP'S I'm really excited now!!! 

Madameg - Hope your scan goes well tonight and you ready for EC Monday!!! 

Cortney - Who have you emailed at the clinic, I would advise emailing Amanda direct, I have her email address if you need it, she can get back rather late in the evenings though, but she always gets back with an answer - I had an email from her at 3.02am this morning!!

Loopy - Hope your ok 

Wales - Lovely to hear from you, glad your ok hun  

AFM - 8 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!     xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, thanks I jus used there main email, that would be good if I can have Amanda's email. What does scratch mean? Soz I'm new to this lol!

I'm too getting excited as Caz and pollita has bfp!! But am trying not to as I have yet to be accepted


----------



## MadameG

Hi all,

Well the good news is that I got my wish and the smaller follies have caught up, the bad news is this means it might be a freeze all cycle for us as I might get over 20 eggs  I don't have any signs of ohss at the moment so they won't make the call until after ec. I feel a bit deflated tbh especially as I checked and my recipient doesn't want to tell me the outcome of her (hopefully) fet either. Boooo. Just got to keep drinking and eating and hope I stay well. 

Politta I can see the line on your photo  

Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, I hope you won't have to do a freeze all. They didn't mention it to me but they got 19 eggs and had me back two days later for another scan to check I wasn't developing symptoms so I'm sure they will do the same for you - they will surely take them to 5 day embryos anyway before freezing so you'll have time. Definitely eat your protein (100g a day) and drink plenty of water. 

I couldn't handle the protein shakes and was struggling to eat anything at all so I went to boots and bought some atkins bars - 17g of protein each so much higher than regular protein bars, and they're quite tasty. They had an offer on for Bogof when I got mine so maybe that's on. I ate 2 a day and then had one breast of chicken and some baked beans on toast and I got to 100g easily. 

Stay away, ohss!!

That's so sad about your recipient though, I would have hoped that they would share that so that you at least know if there's a baby out there born from your eggs.  

And thanks! Off to get a clear blue test now


----------



## Fay2410

Courtney I'll send you a PM with her email address now. A scratch is an endometrium scratch, exactly what the name is a procedure to scratch your endometrium, it's supossed to increase chances of implantation cxx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - My previous recipient chose not to tell me the outcome of her cycle as well, it's horrible not knowing.  I wouldn't panic just yet about a freeze all cycle as you say you have no symptoms of OHSS, when wales got lots of eggs recently she was vey unwell in bed just before EC from what I remember.  Stay positive and look on the bright side, the more eggies you get the more embryos you will have!!   

Pollita - Don't be alarmed if a clear blue shows as BFN, their not as sensitive as the cheapies or the FRER! 

Fay xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Fay, I am trying  just felt like a bit of a kick in the teeth earlier. Hopefully it won't come to that but what will be will be. My left ovary is really sore though so I'm having a sofa afternoon. How are you feeling about your scratch? I was a bit taken aback by the recipient not telling, I guess it's her choice but it did surprise me.

Ta Politta - I told my DH about you earlier and your extra scan and said that's what I expect will happen with me  I had a look at those Atkins bars earlier but they were quite pricy (as if I just wrote that when I'm doing IVF  ) and thought I'd rather eat lots of fish and nuts instead  working my way through the cheese too hehe. I hope you got to see the magic word. I saw a car with the number plate BFP on the way home so I'm taking that as my good omen for the day.

I think the hfea let you know about any babies born from our donations but I still think it would be nice to know at the time either way xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, gosh 8 days!! Certainly coming round quick  Wow the scratch sounds great if it's gonna help with implantation, I've got a lot to learn lol!

Madam, hope you don't get ohss... And won't have to freeze them.. But at least you've got a good number of eggs  

Pollita, does it seem real yet.. Prob take a while to get your head round... Have you decided what and when your going to tell your family.  

Loopy, hope your well today  

Caz, hope your well, does it seem real to you yet??

Bevvy, Wales, leni and Bethan hope your all well  

Sorry if I have missed anyone.. My memories bad lol!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney I'm gud thanks how are you?
Madame hope your not too down will keep my fingers crossed for you
Caz pollita and silly hope your all ok  how's it going? 
Fay hope your well Not Long Now 
Bevvy hope all is good with you
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, I'm good ta   Glad your good 

I'm still waiting for a reply....I'm so impatient lol!! I hope I'm accepted lol! I've got my smear text on tues.. Which I'm sure will be fine as I haven't had one yet... Just want it over and done with lol! Can't wait for thurs and getting my bloods done and come back hoping I haven't got to wait too long


----------



## Jaja1986

Caz and Politta. congrats ladies can defo see those faint lines. Can't wait to see them get darker each day! Stick little ones xxx

Madam - trust me you'll know if you get OHSS as it is horrendous I'm sure Wales would agree... But on the plus side if they eggs are mature and fertilise and make it to day 5 to be frozen, your just glad you've got one to transfer. It's for your safety at the end of the day, because putting an embryo back into you being all bloating and inflamed won't be nice for you or embryo. So stay positive and just take the whole experience as it comes.
FET comes round very quick too xxx

I hope everyone is well
My MIL is improving slowly but surely which makes us happy
Thanks for all the lovely thoughts and wishes xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope it all moves quickly for you Cortney I'm sure it will I've got my fingers crossed that you find out soon 
Pollita  have u seen the word pregnant yet? ? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Jaja  feel better about things this evening, I've just become a bit tired of all the hurdles over the years! I definitely know it will be for the best if they do have to be frozen...plus I don't even KNOW that there are eggs yet  how are you feeling now? Glad your mil is getting better, nasty shock for you all xxx


----------



## trina123

Congratulations  ladies on your bfps x


----------



## Cortneywils

I've just had email from Amanda saying I can have it same day of bloods or treatment planning and to let her know, so I've said I would like it same day of bloods... Gosh I will find out thurs if I have pcos.

Jaja, glad your mil is improving...  

Pollita, have you done your clearblue??

Loopy, thank you I hope it moves quickly for you too!!


----------



## MadameG

Good news Cortney, it will set your mind and rest at least  xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I do like it when I hear good news for you girls 
I'm just counting down every day lol xx


----------



## Caz242424

Loopy it won't be long until it's your turn to start 

Cortney I'm so glad your scan is booked so soon

Madame g I also drank lots of milk for protein, I hope you can avoid a freeze all cycle and most importantly stay well

Trina I hope you are enjoying every second with your new baby 

Jaja fantastic news about your mil, I hope she continues to make good progress 

Fay it's so close to your time, yay yay 

Bevvy hope you are reassured about the nasel spray, I was so happy not to have to inject 😀

Polita have you tested again ? I'm saving a clear blue until my OTD Monday, well I say saving.. I'm refusing to let myself but one until Sunday 😂 otherwise my poas addiction gets even pricier 

Silly I hope your ok in this dreaded wait

Afm trying not to get too excited as I haven't made it to OTD yet and last cycle I lost my bfp within a few days but hard not to really isn't it !


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks caz  
I bet u can't wait til OTD day now so happy for your bfp good luck hope it lasts xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz Monday is going to be an awesome day for us both   I've been drinking homemade milkshakes and complan too xxx

Last dose of menopur is done (a piddly 37.5) and trigger is tomorrow night with no stims. Just got to make it through this weekend. 

Have a good one girls xxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, congrats on the last stim shot! I'm so excited for you for ec on Monday 

Cortney, I'm glad Amanda got that sorted for you! The scan is so interesting, and they point everything out to you. So close!!

Trina, thank you! Hope you're doing well

Thank you to everyone else I haven't thanked already. Personals are so difficult on a phone haha xx

No, no clear blue yet.  Drove miles tonight to go to the big tesco to buy one and they didn't have one. Will try in the city tomorrow but won't use it until Sunday's fmu x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks so much ladies 

Amanda Said she could squeeze me in for bloods and scans on Monday!! Which I would love to go but bloody rail strikes this weekend so I'm not sure how the Cardiff train will be effected, so I said I could also do weds and she said she'll get back to me with times. So lovely of her!!

Caz, I know it's hard to feel excited a bout something that let you down before... But u think Monday they'll still be a bfp for you!!

Pollita, what a bummer driving all that way to have no tests, hope they get some in stock today!


Madam, hope weekend goes quick for you, what a lovely way to spend bank holiday Monday


----------



## pollita

Cortney, it would be lovely if you could get in earlier, less time to wait  

Caz, you're just a couple of days away from OTD now! 

Madameg, just a couple of days for you too! Are you excited yet?

Still haven't had a chance to get a proper test but the cheap strips are definitely darker so I'm not so worried anymore


----------



## MadameG

Politta that's so great for you  I'm excited and terrified in equal measures...still not feeling bloated or sick so fingers crossed - hoping I'll still feel the same tomorrow after the trigger has started working. How many days did it take for your trigger to leave your system after ec? Xx


----------



## pollita

I think my trigger tested negative by about 4 days after. I triggered Saturday evening, tested Tuesday and it was positive, and again Thursday and I couldn't see a line. Then I didn't test again until the following Tuesday (3dp5dt) and it was negative, but 4dp5dt onwards it got darker and darker. 

It's good that you're feeling great! I think the ladies who have had OHSS say that they feel terrible so hopefully it's a sign that you don't/won't have it. I bet they'll have you back Wednesday just incase, and then a week today hopefully you'll be having transfer!  xx


----------



## Jaja1986

That's brill MadameG
Keep up with what your doing and you will be just fine!
Keeping everything crossed for all you girls

I'm hoping I can start FET drugs when my next period comes xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, still waiting for Amanda's email for times to come on weds so I can make travel arrangements   Have you managed to get cb digi yet??

Madam, not long yet!! I bet you can't wait  

Fay, one more sleep over and another 7 to go  

Jaja, Hope AF doesn't take too long to make an appearance! Do you know when it's due??

Loopy, silly, bevvy, leni, Bethan, hope your all well  

Caz not long until otd  

Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Cortney hope you get your times soon, so you can plan 

Jaja glad you are close to starting your meds

Polita great news on your tests being clearer, I'm going to buy a clear blue digital to use on Monday, I can't keep it in the house or else I might pee on it before haha 


Madame g fantastic that you feel well, enjoy your injection free day tomorrow 

Loopy thank you, everyday is a step closer for your cycle 

Fay and Bevvy hope you are both having a great weekend 

Afm I've had some really low tummy pain today, so I'm trying to remain calm and blame it on the progesterone


----------



## MadameG

Caz it's definitely the progesterone xx you really made me laugh with your poas comment! 

Thanks girls, trigger = done. Two more sleeps and it's off to EC we go! Xx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, how are you enjoying your shot-free day?  So excited for you tomorrow! 

Caz, how are you? Tests getting darker? I'm also having some low, dull aches/pains which I'm putting down to the progesterone. I always seem to get it about an hour after a pessary for the most part. As long as everything else is ok I'm just taking it in my stride and putting it down as another symptom! Will message you for a proper chat now  

Cortney, did you hear back from Amanda with a time?

Fay, a week tomorrow for you!

Jaja, I hope that they let you start after your next period, the less waiting the better

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the weekend! It's so quiet here this weekend everyone must be making the most of the BH weekend  

AFM, tests still getting darker, but still can't get my hands on a blooming Clear Blue digital test! Someone in my city has beaten me to it and bought them all  Going to hunt one down tomorrow, there must be some somewhere! xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I still haven't heard back from amanda yet!! 

That's good tests getting darker.... Frustrating that you can't get your hands on any digi's.  

Madam, good luck for your ec tomorrow  

Caz, good luck for otd!!

Hope everyone's enjoying their bank holiday weekend!!!


----------



## Caz242424

Hope everyone is having a great weekend  

Thank you Cortney  

Madame good luck tomorrow  

Polita thank you ahhhhhh nearly there.. My clear blue is sitting looking at me shouting "use me" 
Not until tomorrow 😂😂😂
I hope you hunt down some, otherwise I can post you some out and it will be there for your OTD  

I more sleep then OTD


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I think Caz has bought all the clear blues to satisfy her poas addiction  I have had the most lazy pyjama sofa day as the mega ovaries are too wobbly when I walk, plus knackered myself out by pruning our jungle (garden) loads yesterday. Counting down the hours till EC... Xx

Thanks Cortney  I emailed Amanda and I know she hasn't been in clinic this weekend so I'm sure you'll hear from her tomorrow when she's back in x

Thanks Caz, so excited for you tomorrow!! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Girls do I need a dressing gown tomorrow? X


----------



## pollita

Not really! I didn't take anything, they gave me a gown to wear when I got there so I didn't need a nightgown or robe. I probably should have taken slippers but they put shower cap type things on my feet instead  

If you have a nightgown you can take that but if not they'll bring you one anyway. It's less to carry anyway and you're not in it for long! Good luck xx


----------



## MadameG

Ta Pollita, my dog has adopted my slippers currently so flip flops it is   xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, hope all goes well today and they get plenty of eggs  

Caz, good luck today hope it's still a bfp!!!  

Fay, another sleep over!!

Hope everyone's well


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - good luck today xxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Cortney and Fay. Enjoy your bank holiday - it is very rainy here in Wales! Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Madame good luck !!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend  

So OTD and      

  It sticks


----------



## Cortneywils

Congratulations!! Caz!! That's wonderful  

Pollita, hope you get your hands on some cb digi soon  

Leni, that's wonderful you now have a bigger support network!! That's bril!!  

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - great news and see that your also getting a positive on clear blue digi test! You must be over the moon!!!

Leni - not long for you now, think your EC will be around a week before mine as im long protocol. I start DR Saturday

Pollita - how are you feeling?

Corrney & loopy - hope your ok

Fay xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, have you got your hands on some digi's yet?

Fay, won't belong until sat!! Whoop whoop!!

Loopy, leni, Bethan, bevvy and silly, hope your all well.... Sorry if I've forgotten anyone!!

Madam, are you back from EC... Hope your feeling ok after!!

Caz, I bet you were so pleased to see 'pregnant' on cb digi

Afm, I'm still waiting to hear from Amanda... Hope she hasn't forgotten about me lol!! I'm a bit worried about my very high AMH, I guess I discuss my worries on weds... I guess I'll find out more then!!


----------



## pollita

I'm officially waving the flag on finding CB digitals. I'm happy with the non-digital results so that's it. No more testing until Friday now as they are super dark. 

Caz, congratulations again!

Fay, not long till your scratch now! Hopefully this will do the job and with an ET scan your next cycle will be a success  

Madameg, I hope EC went well! Let us know how you're feeling and how many lovely eggs they got x

Cortney, Loopy, Bevvy, Bethan, Leni, Silly et al, I hope you're all doing well! xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey girls just a quicky from me. Ec went well, got 16 eggs and have a scan on Wednesday to check all is well for ohss. I was really sick in the car and it took 3 and a half hours to get home, so feeling pretty horrendous.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, sorry to hear you're feeling rough . You got a good number of eggs tho!!

Pollita, hope fri comes round quick for you... Great non digi's are getting darker!!

Afm.... I keep checking me emails lol! I'm wondering wether I should email her!! But I don't want her to think I'm hounding her lol!! Would like to know what time train I'd need to catch, and what sort of time id be back!!


----------



## pollita

Great number of eggs, madameg! So sorry to hear that you're not feeling well. Rest up and take it easy today. Fingers crossed that your scan on Wednesday brings you good news x


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - definitely send her a reminder via email, she won't mind 

Madameg - sorry your not feeling very well after EC, get some rest tonight, hopefully you'll feel better in the morning! Well done on getting 16 eggs! Are you having ICSI or ivf? 

Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Wow congrats Politta and Caz- I'm over the moon for you both ladies
Please stick little embies !!!

I'm waiting for period to come before I can start progynova, as I'm irregular I've no idea when to expect it. X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz and pollita congratulations on your bfps I'm so happy for you both
Madame you got a load of eggs  sorry your not feeling well hope you feel better soon
Cortney how your getting on ok just think it will be you starting soon 
leni, Bethan, bevvy silly and fay hope your all ok
Still counting down the days not long now I'm so excited I really hope I can have another baby xx


----------



## Jaja1986

MadameG what a fab number of eggs! Amazing
Keep yourself hydrated and plenty of protein, and hopefully the OHSS will stay away xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you so much for everyone's lovely messages 


Jaja great to hear your nearly ready to take meds in preparation for your transfer 😀

Loopy you are getting closer every single day 

Fay ! So close you are almost ready !  I was so excited that I got a 'pregnant ' on my clear blue 

Polita with your dark lines you are doing super without those clear blues 😀

Cortney hope you get your appointment time sorted out 😀

Madame g fantastic number of eggs, hope you are feeling better quickly xxxx

Leni fantastic news, 2 weeks wow ! You will be going in no time 

Afm want to get a blood hcg done to check numbers and repeat 48 hours later to check that they are rush as they should to get an idea if bean is here to stay, annoyingly working the next two days so can't go until Thursday 😀


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry meant to say rising not 'Rush' lol


----------



## MadameG

Caz congratulations!! So lovely to hear your news - hope you can squeeze your hcg in xxx

Jaja I hope AF shows herself soon for you, have things settled more with your family? 

Loopy your appointment will be here in no time xx

Leni so awesome that you are stimming soon. Eggshare is such an amazing thing to do and I'm glad you have found some support. 

Fay almost scratch time for you! We have done icsi/imsi as DH's sperm was surgically retrieved and therefore isn't strong enough to push into the egg.

Pollita so great to hear about your dark lines  xx

Cortney I tried to message you earlier in a haze so not sure it sent xx


Thanks for all your well wishes ladies, lovely to know you're all looking out for me  ec wasn't anywhere near as bad as I imagined it would be, pretty uncomfortable but tolerable. Really chuffed with my 16 eggs, especially as I had a call to say all mine were mature! Whoop whoop! Surprisingly they also found some mature sperm in the defrosted vial, so those have been injected and apparently that went well too. They are all tucked up in the embryoscope now, will be on tenterhooks for the call in the morning. I hope my recipient is happy too. Back onto the mega protein diet tomorrow as my stomach is too tender to manage much today and I start the pessaries tomorrow night. Have been sleeping on and off since we left the clinic, so hoping to feel a bit more clear headed tomorrow.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi madam, I haven't received any messages hun...

I bet your recipient will be very pleased with your eggs  

Hope your phone call goes well..... so exciting... I can't wait to get to that stage lol! Although I'll be a nervous wreck lol! Hope you'll get back to your normal self soon!  

I still haven't heard from Amanda


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone hope your all well!!

Madam, hope your feeling better today   And your phone call goes well!!

Afm, had email from crgw and have an appt at 3pm tomorrow!! Yay!!


----------



## pollita

Great news, Cortney! Best of luck tomorrow  x


----------



## MadameG

Wahey Cortney, time to get the ball rolling. I'm there in the morning so won't spot you xx

Girls we've got SEVEN embies    

So nervous to answer that phone call. Transfer is booked for Saturday providing all goes well with the beans and my scan goes well tomorrow xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - Great news!! Once you get the blood results back you're over a massive hurdle, then the next wait is the matching process, first time it took me 3-4 weeks this time it took longer but worse case scenario you'll get your treatment planning and dates if your not matched in 12 weeks

MadameG - 7 EMBIES!! Amazing fertilisation rate!!! Well done!!! 

Pollita - CRGW offer beta tests, think their only £30 if you wanted to see where yours are - it can confuse things though so sometimes better to wait for the 6 week scan

Caz - Maybe better to wait until Thursday to see a higher HCG

Jaja - Hope AF arrives soon so you can starts your progynova

Loopy - Hope your ok!!!

Bevvy - How many weeks until next AF Hope you hear about a match soon

AFM - 4 sleeps until I officially start and I'm feeling a bit down about it all.  When I was about to start on my first cycle I was so excited, but now I am dreading it, not because of the scratch or injections, the pain doesn't bother me, I think it's the reality of going through it all again and it could very well fail again.  In a strange way, I'm happier when I'm not cycling as getting pregnant is impossible without fallopian tubes, so I cant stress over getting a BFP, but on the other I want this more than anything and I am so scared of it failing again.  Sorry for the rant, just feeling like crap today   xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay sending you loads of love  It's such a hard journey with so many obstacles. Where there is a chance though, there is always hope. And you get to give someone else that hope at the same time. Stay strong hun, you'll get there xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you MadameG -   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow madam that's brilliant   7 is amazing!!

Fay, sending you lots of positive vibes... Such an emotional roller coaster to go through   

Xx

Hope everyone's well xx

Just a flying visit as I'm of out


----------



## Caz242424

Fay   I know it's so hard to be positive after a negative cycle, I'm still afraid to be fully excited to be honest but you can get that bfp and this time you have every angle covered, you have a great chance of doing well, believe in yourself xxxx

Madame 7 omg !    brilliant news!! 

Cortney yay !! Time set   good luck tomorrow  

Polita hope you are doing ok, nearly at OTD  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Fay2410

Than you for your kind words and support ladies, feeling a little bit better today  

MadameG - Hope your embies are growing strong in the lab!!!

Pollita - Have you managed to find any clear blue digi tests?

Caz - Are you having your HCG levels tested tomorrow?

Cortney - Good luck for your appointment today 

Loopy - Hope your ok

Bevvy - Thanks for your text hunny, I am ok, sorry didn't text back my wifi is down at home and we can only get GPRS in the valley I live

Jaja - Hope your ok

AFM - Feeling a little bit better this morning, sorry for being a grumpy bum    Time is moving fast now and I'm getting scared hence my craziness, was thinking this morning EC is just over 4 weeks away! DS is starting big school tomorrow and feeling a little emotional that he is growing up so fast. xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay   Glad your feeling better, it's such an emotional thing to go through and emotions will run wild lol!
Sending you  . Not long until sat, times flying by!

Madam, not long until ET, hope your lovely embies are growing nicely!  . Hope your scan goes well too  

Pollita, not long til otd! Just 2 more sleeps   Hope you've managed to get some digi's!! 

Loopy, hope your well... 15th will soon be here!!  


Bevvy, Bethan, Caz and silly hope your all well!!



AFM, I had my first smear test yesterday that I was dreading, glad it's over for another 3 years lol!
I'm on the train to the clinic now.... Can you ladies think of any questions I might need to ask? I'm going alone and worried that I might not be able to think about what to ask! My mums quite good at asking questions lol! But she's had to work


----------



## pollita

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet, been a little down the last few days and not really sure why!

No, still no clear blue tests fay. I tried all weekend and gave up monday night. Now I don't see much point in wasting money on them because the cheap strips are so dark. 

Cortney, good luck for your bloods and scan today! Let us know how it goes. 

Madameg, hope your embies are going well!

Caz, good luck bhcg tomorrow!

Fay, you did everything right true first time, it was just one of those things unfortunately. This time you're taking extra measures  I know it's hard but try to stay positive x

Hope everyone else is ok. Once I've finished this wedding's photos I'll allow myself to come on here on my laptop. Rather than phone haha x


----------



## pollita

Meant to also say lots of good luck madameg, I hope your scan today shows good news and you can transfer Saturday x


----------



## MadameG

Hiya, not got a lot of signal so me post sorry:

Scan went well, a little fluid on the right ovary and it's still enlarged but the left is tiny again. Got to wait for the call to confirm I can start my estrogen tablets. Still seven embies with one slightly behind but still normal, just a slow coach  

Love to all and will catch up later xxxx


----------



## pollita

Great news on both accounts, Madameg!


----------



## Fay2410

Great news MadameG - Hope you can have transfer Saturday     Are you having 2 transferred?

Pollita - Sorry you are feeling down hun, that'll be a mixture of HCG rising and the progesterone....put your feet up when you can and have a nice cuppa (decaf of course)  

Cortney - Sorry only now getting to reply to your post, probably too late now as your probably in there, I'm the same though, always emailing the clinic after appointments with questions I forgot to ask

AFM - Just booked myself 2 acupuncture session around ET so now I have done absolutely everything possible for next cycle!!   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, no worries   Hope this times you'll get your bfp!!

Madam, Glad scan went ok  


AFM, all done and in my way home. No pcos, Amanda called it multi--'something or another' can't think of the other word she used lol! She says it could be my age and very active ovaries and they'll av to be careful while stimming me lol! She also said I have very healthy womb and ovaries.... And that I will ovulate from my right ovary this month. I'm so chuffed  

She also asked me if there's any dates I can't do and if I want it done this side of Xmas or after, I explained that I would like it this side of Xmas and that I'm away 2/12 and she said that's fine as that's the last week of EC so I'm hoping It be nov!! But maybe I'm a bit optimistic as its only a few months away!!

I now have to wait 2-6 weeks for bloods and then can be matched..


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - great news!!! FX you get you're blood results back soon and you are matched quickly.  They may out you on short protocol because of your AMH being so high. My bloods took about 3 weeks to come back but I hounded the clinic weekly for updates     I was a little pest starting out!! xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks fay, I will prob be the same hahahaha!! Can I ask what short protocol means... Sorry so thick and new to all this lol!


----------



## pollita

So glad that today went well, Cortney! 

Short protocol is where they start you off on stims straight away I think. Long protocol, which is more usual with egg-sharing, they make you down-reg first to shut down the ovaries for a couple of weeks before you start stims. Basically, you save two weeks of injections with short protocol, lol, but I'm not sure if it means any more regarding eggs etc. 

Woohoo, with any luck you may have a BFP by Christmas!


----------



## Caz242424

Fay so glad to hear you are feeling more positive 

Madame great news re your scan 

Cortney so pleased your scan went well 

Polita one more day to go then OTD woohoo 

Afm got my bloods booked tomorrow, hope hcg is at a good level


----------



## pollita

Good luck tomorrow, Caz! Let me know when you get the results  

Yes, only two more sleeps and I can finally call them! Maybe then it will seem more real.


----------



## MadameG

Hiya,

Cortney - glad it all went well for you, hopefully you'll be matched and starting in no time. Did you get answers for everything you wanted to? As for your smear, just wait until you start stimming - no dignity left once you start IVF! 

Fay - thanks hun, ideally I only want one put back as I think my body (particularly my hip) would struggle if both implanted, plus they weren't keen on two for me either. Saying that, if we get to Saturday and there are only a couple left we might push for two. Just have to wait and see and pray they keep on growing xx  Hope the big day with DS goes well tomorrow x

Pollita you are nearly there! I bought some cheapie tests from poundland to check if my trigger had gone - no sign of it. Also, I noticed that my morrisons tests are 15miu so pretty sensitive I thought.

Caz hope tomorrow goes well, do they call the same day? Xx

Afm I am a tad miffed this evening as I never got the call back. I tried around half four and the lady wouldn't even take a message even though I said how important it was because I needed to know whether to take my estrogen or not...so I have taken the executive decision to start it.   do you think I should call tomorrow? I completely get human error, but she could have at least left a note for the nurse...


----------



## Caz242424

Madame that's awful  

You should def call tomorrow to confirm you are correct  

I'm having bloods this morning and they said they will call me with the results late afternoon.


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Caz, I'm sure they'll be fine xxxx I'm going to give them till lunch time and then call them xxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, I'm so sorry you experienced that. Not that I'm trying to make excuses for them but I had similar problems trying to get the go ahead for my estrogen too. It turned out to not be something that the nurse could prescribe a dose for and the nurse had to pass the request on to a consultant who had to look through my post-ec scan (it's something to do with the amount of fluid you have)

In the end I didn't start taking it until the night of my et, not my ec as planned and my dose was changed numerous times - 2 a day, none, 1 a day, 2 a day, 1 a day...apparently it can cause clotting of the blood so it's quite finicky. 

Again, not making excuses for them but try not to worry. I'm now on just one a day so if you've started taking it id say just take one a day too until they tell you otherwise - and chase them up again today!!


----------



## MadameG

I was surprised too Pollita...

Just called (got a good resolve of waiting haven't I  ) and a different lady took a message - funny that. Do you know how much free fluid you had at your post ec scan? Hope you're feeling brighter today xxx


----------



## pollita

I don't know the exact measurement but very very small amount, one small patch. 

I'm glad you got someone to take your message! Fingers crossed you hear back from them soon 

Good luck with bloods today caz!


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, glad finally someone took a message for you, hopefully not too long until someone gets back to you  , 2 more nights then ET  

Caz, hope your blood test results go well good they'll ring you this afternoon with the results 

Fay, 2 more nights 

Pollita, one more night for otd   Do you call the clinic to tell them your bfp!!  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Caz242424

Glad you got it sorted Madame 😀


I've had my bloods done but sadly not holding out much hope. 
Started bleeding this morning same day as last time, think it's all over for me
and I had another chemical. 
Gutted. Wish I just had a Bfn to start with rather than this again xx


----------



## MadameG

Thinking of you Caz and hoping it's just the common early pregnancy bleeding xxzz


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - sending you a big hug   You could still be ok, wait and see what your HCG comes back at... Do you have to have a repeat test? xx


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you, 

Last cycle same day hcg came back ok, but I started properly bleeding after the blood test, I didn't need to go for repeat because bleeding got heavy and came up as bfn on pregnancy tests so clinic said no need for repeat bloods. 

Of bloods come back as pregnant today then they will advise to respeat in 48 hours again. 

Although I suspect there will be no point as its bright red light period bleeding now but last time this changed to normal period by Friday. 
( sorry for tmi) 

I know I should be so grateful for my lo which I truly am but trying for a sibling has given me one bfn with a good blast, one chemical pregnancy with two blasts and now two blasts again and this! 
There must be something else wrong with me, I also see no point in a fet as these haven't worked why waste £1500 when it on its own is unlikely too.


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - I know it's hard hun but please don't go thinking the worst just yet! There's nothing at all wrong with you because they all seem to implant.  Please stay strong hunny   xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Thinking of you Caz - fingers crossed everything settles down and turns out ok.xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all sorry haven't been on haven't had much to say but have been keeping track of everyone. 
Caz I hope everything works out for you could it be possible that only one took and that the bleeding could be from one not taking I'm not sure how it all works tbf I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz Im so sorry hun sending     you're very healthy lady so all maybe well.....stay positive, I know it's as easy as said then done hun but stay strong


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you very much everyone, 

I've had my bloods back and hcg 23, so not pregnant. 
Gutted. 

Madame the best of luck with your transfer xx

Polita stay positive and look forward to the next 9 months xxx

Fay this time will be your time xxx 

Djimm thank you xx 

Bevvy best of luck for your cycle xx

Loopy and Cortney I hope you both get to start soon xx

Sillywrong praying your bfp is waiting for you xxx

Jaja good luck with your transfer xx

Hope thank you xx

Leni good luck with your cycle xx

Above all thank you all of you for being there for me and your invaluable support. 
I think my sibling dreams are over. 
I need to stop the last years quest and be grateful for my one and only xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz I am so, so sorry to hear your news. Thankyou for your support too - sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

So sorry caz I don't know what to say I just hope ur okay xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz I'm so sorry  , hope you're ok Hun sending lots of hugs


----------



## djjim22

Oh Caz, so so sorry to hear that. Life can be so cruel. Sending you lots of love.xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

So sorry Caz, sending you lots of  
Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Caz - I know we've messaged but I am so sorry   xxx


----------



## emjay02

So sorry Caz. It's just not fair. Xx


----------



## MadameG

How are you doing today Pollita?? Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong

Caz, I am so sorry to read this.  I'm so sad for you.  Take your time, and look after yourself, give yourself space and arm yourself with more information before you call it.

x


----------



## Fay2410

How is everyone today?  

MadameG - What time is ET tomorrow?  It's a lovely experience 

Emjay - How are you doing?? How far are you now? 

Loopy & Cortney - Hope your both ok

AFM - Big day tomorrow, DR starts!!! Felling a little bit more positive about it all now, can't really do much more than I already am.  I have my scratch Monday, DH is going to drive me so I can dose up on painkillers an hour before.  Have asked my clinic if I can have clexane on this cycle, waiting for a reply.  Have also booked in 2 sessions of acupuncture just before and a on day 2 of 2ww  

Fay xx


----------



## Fay2410

Silly - Just heard your news!!! Eek!! I am keeping everything crossed for you!!        xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, hope your ok Hun, look after yourself  

Pollita, how are you? Have you still got bfp as its otd for you  

Silly, fingers crossed for you  

Fay, not long now, one more night until DR  

Madam, wish you the best for tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is ok   At work so just a flying visit


----------



## SillyWrong

Thanks Faye - not holding out too much hope, pretty sure it was a fluke.  I don't know! Mind's a bit all over the place!  So glad to see you're on your way back on the wagon!


----------



## pollita

Fay, good luck for starting tomorrow, and scratch on Monday (not that you'll need it!) Back on the wagon already  

Silly, still got everything crossed for you  

Cortney, how are you feeling? I think this wait is the longest, can't do anything until the bloods come back! Is your mum still being supportive and interested in the process? 

Madameg, you must be so excited about tomorrow!

Caz, I know we've been emailing anyway but still thinking of you. Life is so cruel sometimes xx

Emjay, jaja, loopy, djjim, leni and anyone I've accidentally missed, hope you're all doing ok!

AFM, called the clinic this morning and registered my result with them. Scanned booked for 2 weeks monday (21st september). Feeling quite achey today, almost flu-like. Been for a walk along the seafront with the dog which has helped the nausea but now I'm snuggled under my duvet on the couch working on my laptop resting my poor back and legs x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita so chuffed for you, have a lovely snuggly afternoon xxx

Sillywrong got everything crossed for you xx

Fay tomorrow is THE day! You've done and are doing everything right xx  Et is at 12, waiting for a call back with an embie update so we kind of know what to expect tomorrow...

Cortney thank you my dear xx

Afm I am watching the hours fly by. Stayed home today as I am still feeling really delicate inside if I do more than toddle around. I didn't want to push myself for work today and regret it by tomorrow.   that we still have beans xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi everybody hope your all well 
Caz still thinking of you
Pollita congrats what was your results from your bloods? 
Fay bet your excited for tomorrow Good luck  
Madame good luck for tomorrow too hope you get some good news
Cortney bet your excited things are getting closer
Silly I have my fingers crossed for you
Sorry if I've missed anyone if I have hope everything is going well for you
Afm 11 days and counting until we have our first appointment I'd love to be excepted and start before Xmas but don't think the funds will be available until after. A family member is pregnant and I am gutted happy for her but it's made me realise how desperate I am for a baby and how much I want to give my partner his first child. Sorry for moaning guys just fed up atm xxx


----------



## Harper14

Faye my clinic said no to me using clexane prior to transfer but serum thoroughly recommended so I started with stims which from my research most do 

X


----------



## Fay2410

Harper - Thanks hun.  My clinic are not allowing me to take anything until after EC as I am sharing they don't want the egg quality to be effected so I guess I Will just have to start on the evening of EC   XX


----------



## MadameG

Fay hopefully that will be enough to do the trick xx

Still got 7 embies, some are morulas already with the others hopefully catching up xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Great news MadameG !!! This time tomorrow you will be pupo!!!  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, that's brilliant news   hope you manage to sleep tonight 

Pollita, enjoy ur snuggle day   And hope you feel better soon! That's great they've booked a scan for you

Fay, one more night  

Loopy, times going quick soon will be 15th   I'm sure you'll be pg soon, my clinic seems to think I can start before Xmas 

Caz, hope your ok Hun  

Hope all you ladies are ok

Afm, one of my colleagues asked if I think I will ever have children as she thinks I'm getting on a bit as I'm 29 nxt month, I could Hardly say.... Yes as I'll soon be having Ivf lol! 

I'm also hoping that I don't have to wait too long for me bloods to come back... Pray they come back ok, which I'm sure they will


----------



## MadameG

I really hope so Fay!! 

Thanks Cortney. I honestly think it's one of the most insensitive comments anyone can ever make to you - no one knows what's happening behind closed doors - what a cheeky monkey! Although I do have baggage with this  I'm sure your bloods will be fine hun, it's the chromosomes that take ages so you could always give them a call end of next week for your basics xxx

Thanks Loopy. I know how you feel about money, better to take it slow than a few months earlier and feel constantly stretched with finances in my opinion and experience. Don't worry about moaning, I'm sure we've all felt the same at some point - I certainly have xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam and fay thanks so much   She said it in front of another colleague as they were taking about their children!! Talk about putting me on the spot lol! Before she said that another lady a work told me not to have any kids as hers is really naughty

I don't care what they think it's what I want that matters, their going to be shocked when (I hope) I tell them I'm pregnant!!


----------



## Fay2410

Yes wipe that look of their faces hun   xx


----------



## MadameG

Exactly xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies that made me chuckle!!


----------



## djjim22

Cortney -  I know the feeling, people can be so insensitive with what they think are flippant comments. Some people think just because you're single you wouldn't know what it's like to feel that desperate ache for a child. Hopefully your time isn't to far in the future then you can watch their responses when you tell them you're pregnant! Hope your bloods don't take too long, I was lucky in the fact I was waiting for my results to come back when they phoned to say not only they were back but I'd been matched as well so missed out on the wait to be matched!xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks djjim22, that's amazing how quick it went for you, let's hope the same for me   It's also got me thinking, their gonna ask me the dreaded question 'who's the dad' will have no idea what to answer lol! I guess I've got a whole to think about it


----------



## djjim22

I've only had two people outwardly ask me who the dad is where I've got a bit offended. To be honest once people hear you have had IVF they fill in the gap of donor sperm. Depends if you are going to tell people you have had IVF. I've found everybody to be very supportive and you genuinely know whether people are asking questions because they are curious or just down right nosy. If they are curious I don't mind telling them whatever they want to know (to an extent!) but if they are just being nosy I tell them it's none of their business! Feel free to inbox me if you want to ask any questions, not that I'm an expert mind, but some things that crop up I may have already experienced. Fingers crossed things go quickly for you.xx


----------



## pollita

People are strange. Sometimes it's malicious, sometimes it's just ridiculous! One of my friends asked me if the test was + or - and when I told her it was + she congratulated me, and then went straight into saying how being a mother is so much worse than she thought, how much hard work it is and all the bad bits...geez, thanks?!

My extended family will be more awkward than my immediately family I think. I plan on telling my immediate family that I had IVF and I wanted to be a mum, but my extended family who will probably hear through the grapevine that I'm pregnant will no doubt assume it was an accident. I look forward to wiping the smug look off a few of their faces when they say I must have been shocked, and I look confused and say "not shocked at all, it took IVF and 3 years to get this baby here!".

There are a few bad apples in my family tree


----------



## Cortneywils

Djjim22, Some people can be so offensive and so nosey and sometimes I guess they don't realise it. It's great you can be so open about it. My workplace is full of gossip as I work in a small community hospital and there's no one I can confine in that would either be understanding or the fact they are just after gossip 

My mother only knows about my Ivf and which she asked me what I'm going to tell my sister (who I live with) I said I have no idea. And she also said what if she's upset that the fact I didn't confide in her, but I'm not trying to think of that right now.

Thanks for the kind offer for me to inbox you, that's very kind of you  

Pollita, I think you're amazing going through this alone, I know you have your
Friends but it's nice to have family involved. Do you think you're mum will understand how you didn't tell her about your ivf journey? I guess once immediate family finds out they soon start gossiping and before you know it the whole family knows lol!

That's so unthoughtful of your friend making that statement of how children can be hardwork I guess she's not thinking of how you might feel, it's so emotional this process!! I hope you're family understands your needs of being a mother and help support you!!

Have you decided when you're going to tell your family??


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks cortney I'm hoping so just want to get started now 
Madame g that was my thoughts I don't want financial problems on top of all the treatment aswel will have a nice Xmas with my son and partner and hopefully next year we may have another addition to the family xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

O and I've told just about everybody that I'm going to have fertility treatment it helps me to talk about it and the only people who don't understand are the ones that have no trouble having children. All my family have been really supportive and they are the ones that pushed me to do the treatment and told me to do what I can to have a baby if that's what I want.
It would be nice to have a pregnancy that my family was happy about as when I had my son I went through a lot of crap with my family and it was a horrible time so would love to have a pregnancy that everyone could support me with. 
Sorry for going on just thought I'd share my story I honestly couldn't care less what people think and I can't stand nosey people don't ever tell them a thing lol they will hate it   xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy loo, that must of been tough to not of had your families support on your first pregnancy, why do people have to judge sometimes.
That's bril you can be so open about your treatment and it's lovely your families supportive this time round  

I too should think like you and not care what people think but I hate the thought of being the subject of what everyone talks about and people talking about me at work behind my back, I'd rather avoid it lol!


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I think your experience with your son is what worries me most about telling my family. It's not that they won't agree with IVF or even egg donation, simply that I'm single and they don't feel it's the right thing to do. I could live with that, but I know that there's a strong possibility of them being angry, ignoring me extensively and ruining the whole experience for me. Hence why I want to leave it as long as possible before telling them so that I can enjoy at least some of my pregnancy without being told I'm making a huge mistake or doing something so selfish. 

Of course then I run the risk of them being angry and ignoring me because I DIDN'T tell them, so I lose either way haha.  

Cortney, you are so incredibly lucky to have your mum's full support - I really wish this was something I could share with my mum. When I was 21 I got engaged to my long-term boyfriend, and I was so excited to tell her and she completely ruined the experience for me by being cold and angry about it. I was devastated. She didn't speak to me for months and I never got to enjoy being engaged, I never got to tell people my happy news because she got to them first and told them about how bad a decision I was making (in hindsight it was a bad idea, but still) I just feel l like this is going to be a repeat of that.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that really sucks - I find it so frustrating that people can be so negative! And so sad that you feel the only way it would be accepted is if it was an accident. Your life. Your body. Your choices. There are plenty of people out there who are questionable for having children, but you are not one of them. IVF and it's counterparts are so hard going and physically draining, that any child born was desired beyond measure. You will be a fab mum and I hope you can enjoy every minute of your pregnancy. If anyone questions it, tell them to divert their energies to something more worthwhile, like the thousands of migrants left without a home...not a strong lady who has made a beautiful choice! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Well if people want to talk about your business cortney then their lives must seriously be boring I hate people that have to make comments when they don't need too. The thing with fertility treatment is that the babies that come from it are wanted so much unlike so many of the babies born to women who don't really want kids or its a mistake. We have planned these pregnancies to the last detail.
I was 19 when I had my first an I was on the pill and it failed not long after I was a single mom an I wouldn't change a thing so I don't see a problem with being a single mom from the start. You ladies know what you want and I think it's fantastic and admire you just going for your dreams  
Pollita I was banned from family members homes I was called names but it never stopped me enjoying every movement I felt from my baby seing him on the scans all the bad stuff went away once I started to see and feel this beautiful baby inside of me
Things can be hard sometimes but it's worth it and you soon see that what other people say and do don't mata an what you have done is the best thing in the world 
My son is mixed race and I was the first one in my family to be pregnant and have a mixed race son that's what my family had a problem with yet as soon as he was born it was all forgotten except bein banned from a certain household lol 
My mom and dad were always fine with it so that was good 
Just remember girls this is one of the best experiences in your life don't let other people ruin it keep smiling as you know your doing the right thing xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, Im so sorry you couldn't have your mum support you through this emotional journey but it's sure worth it wen you hold that baby   but that's awful of your mother, of course it's in their nature to be protective but that wasn't nice of her to do what she did, I don't blame you for keeping your ivf journey from her as you didn't need her to make comments and making the experience miserable rather then exciting! 

How can a mother not talk to their daughter for months over something sinister beats me! 
I too second what madam says  

Loopy, how awful that some of your family wasn't happy the fact your child was mixed race that's horrible! And to ban you from their house, I'm so sorry you went through that!  

I totally agree a lot of children are born unwanted which annoys me as there women who long for a child and nearly destroys them as its not easy for them.... Breaks my heart.

I totally agree when you said that's Some people life's are so boring that they got nothing better to do then talk about other people's lives, I know I should care but for some reason I do, as long as I got my families support and you lovely ladies I think that's all I need


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks cortney but truthfully it made me stronger dealing with it all and I know that of I didn't have the support from my family now I know I would cope with it and I would be okay. I have even told my son about what we are going to do he understands the basics of it all lol he wants a brother and a sister lol xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy that's bril that a positive thing has come out of it, good it's made you stronger  

Caz hope your ok  

Madam, big day for you, will be thinking of you today, hope it goes well  

Fay, today's finally come  

Pollita, hope you're feeling better today  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## pollita

How is everyone doing today? Madameg, congrats on being pupo! How did transfer go?

Fay, happy first day of shots 

Caz, hope you're doing ok lovely x


----------



## MadameG

Hey ladies,

I AM PUPO!!

I've wanted to type that for three years  Transfer went fine. It was a bit ouchy as my progesterone pessaries have been making me sore so I've changed them to cyclogest. We have one cute little 3BB (I think it could have been four but today has been a blur). I kind of feel disappointed about it not being the highest of the highs in quality, but they said it was a really good one. Who knows, just got to wait and see. The others are being given until tomorrow to get to a good enough quality to freeze, hoping against hope   Feeling really zonked now from all the nerves... OTD is the 18th xx

Fay I hope you are enjoying(?) jabbing again xx

Thanks Pollita, how are you feeling? X

Cheers Cortney, it'll be you there in a few months xxx

Hope everyone else is well xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Congratulations on being PUPO, Madameg! Hope your 2ww flies by and gives you a good result  

I'm feeling awful  Very, very sick but can't complain. CAN complain that I've been waiting to speak to Lloyds bank for TWO HOURS now because some naughty person has used my card today for a spending spree   

Hope everyone else is well! x


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam yay!! Glad it went well!! Will keep everything crossed for you   Hope it flies by for you!! I hope it get started soon lol! So excited now!!! If Amanda asked if I want to start before Xmas and that egg collection doesn't happen after the first week of December..... Is it really possible that I could start as early as November? I'm so impatient lol! 

Pollita, sorry to hear you're still not well Hun, that sucks that you have a fraudster to deal with when its rest you need.... Bloody lloyds you'd think they would deal with it asap!! Hope you get it sorted


----------



## pollita

3 hours on the phone to them now (and I STILL HAVEN'T GOT THROUGH TO AN AGENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ) I'm about to lose it, I'm pumped full of hormones as it is, I feel like I'm about to explode!

Cortney, you could do! It really depends on how soon you get matched and if your cycles need to be synched or not (sometimes recipients need donor eggs because they don't have periods at all, so in those cases you don't need to be synced up which makes everything work a bit quicker)

If you hear back from your blood tests by, say, 14th October and are matched within 2 weeks, October 28th, then you could start on your next period (or the same one if you are very early in your cycle)

I don't believe that they do any EC's or ET the week of Christmas & New Year, so if it looks like your treatment will cross that week then they will postpone until the new year.


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh no! pollita that so sucks bloody lloyds, hope u get through soon  

I really hope it goes that quick


----------



## MadameG

Pollita how outrageous! Have you tried calling through a different number? They better sort it soon for you, which I think they have to anyway. My sisters card got stopped a few years back after someone tried to by a 4k holiday...with a student card  I hope you get some answers soon - remember stress is banned. I hope the nausea will settle but it's a fab sign still xx

Thanks Cortney  as Pollita says it all depends on your bloods then when and who you are matched with. You'll get there regardless hun xxxx


----------



## MadameG

....no frosties  x


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - sorry you don't have any frosties, never mind , hopefully you won't need them   xxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Fay, feeling guilty as we agonised over whether to give two a chance yesterday. Too late now  just got to look after my bean xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - what day is OTD? Our clinic has what seems like the longest OTD. 

Pollita - how are you feeling today? 

Bevvy - any news on a match? 

Loopy - not long until your appointment!!

Cortney -  hope the waiting isn't going to slow for you

AFM - on day 2 of DR, nothing else to report really. Got my pain killers ready for my scratch tomorrow xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I know fay I'm so excited 
Glad things are ok with you
Madame hope your feeling positive  
Pollita how are you? Does it seem real yet? 
Cortney hope your ok? Things are moving on now aren't they
Will i have my big bloods done on first consultation does anybody know??
Caz hope your feeling better 
Sorry if I've missed anyone hope your all well and enjoying your journeys
Can't wait for my first consultation I'm just so excited to find out all the information about it  I'm such a geek lol
My sons first day back to school tomorrow woo hoo lol can't believe he is in year 4 now though he is growing up fast xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, hope scratch goes well Hun   I'm away for a week as from tues so when I come back it be my second week waiting for results to come back.... I'm thinking of waiting a few days when I get back and maybe ring/email the clinic as they said it could come back 2-6 weeks. Hope this cycle goes quick for you  

Madam, I'm sure you've made the right choice, sorry you don't have any frosties  ^hugme. It's hard not to think of the what ifs!! Will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Pollita, did you get it sorted out at the bank? Hope you're feeling better today  

Loopy, it's getting closer to your appointment   I only had my AMH test on my first appt then they waited for my AMH to come back as I would of wasted £500 the cost of the big bloods if my AMH wasn't acceptable for egg sharing, when my results come back ok then I made a second appt where I had a scan and my big bloods.... I guess you could request big bloods!! Do you know how much they cost? 
They certainly do grow quick I can't believe my nephews now in year 8  

Caz, sending you  

Hope you all are Well


----------



## loopy loo1017

My clinic go off your fsh results they don't do amh and I've already had my fsh results back and I'm sure they are ok they said under 8 and mine is 5. So I'm hoping they will do my big bloods when I'm there if they are happy with everything. I don't have to pay for any tests as it's an NHS based clinic just have to pay for the treatment.
I know I keep thinking he's not my baby anymore  prob another reason why I want another baby now lol xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, sorry I forgot your with an nhs clinic, I really can't see why they can't do your bloods then if everything's ok. Sooner you get it done the sooner it comes back lol! I think I'm the most impatient person in the whole world hahahaha!!!

I would love to have a sibling for my child so I don't blame ya!! Time flies by so quick!! Let's hope we can get started before Xmas


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm really impatient too lol I chased them for first appointment
I think I'm going to start after Xmas just purely because of money don't want to struggle over Xmas with my son as hopefully next year I will have another 1 or at least be pregnant  
I bet you are so excited just think  you could be pupo  in the next 2 or 3 months xx


----------



## Cortneywils

That's very sensible loopy, Xmas will soon be here... I really can't wait to start!! I'm praying I get to start before Xmas as it be lovely to get a bfp for Xmas lol!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah that would be the best Xmas present 
I seen a lovely 6 month old baby girl at work today and she was smiling loads and I just kept thinking I can't wait to have another there so cute and always make you smile xx


----------



## pollita

Fay, best of luck for your scratch tomorrow. I hope it goes well and isn't too painful! 

Cortney, how exciting to be going away! Where are you off to? Have a lovely time! 

Loopy, fingers crossed they do your big bloods too! It will be nice for you to be rolling on towards treatment  

Madameg, I'm so sorry that you didn't have any to freeze but hopefully you don't need to 

How's everyone else doing? It's a little quieter than normal around here!

AFM, I think I'm starting to come around but it won't really seem real until I have a scan or can tell my family I don't think. I think I pushed myself today though, it's so hard to know how far is too far. I mowed the lawn and it took nearly 3 hours because I had to stop a lot. Have been in agony since then, legs and stomach cramps, headache, sickness. Remind me never to do that again!


----------



## MadameG

Oosh yes just leave to turn into a meadow for now Pollita 

Fay good luck tomorrow - hope it's tolerable. Otd is the 18th, I think they are longer to rule out chemical pregnancies/late implanters xx

Loopy I hope they do your bloods x

Cortney hope you have a lovely trip x

Afm lazy day sat in the garden in the glorious sunshine with DH. I've tried to eat more 'normally' today, rather than forcing high protein, as I have been really off my food the last few days. Couldn't stomach looking at any more chicken! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks pollita  just make sure you don't over do it I know people always say it's not an illness but you have to make sure you and Lil one come first  
Thank you aswel madame  sounds like you've had a very nice relaxed day the weather was gorgeous though 
I just want to say that this group has helped me a lot throughout this journey already and it's only just beginning it's great to have people to talk to who know exactly how you feel and what to say 
Feeling happy xx


----------



## MadameG




----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, I hope this trip takes my mind of it all so it goes quicker lol!  

Pollita, I'm off to Italy  . Make sure you take care yourself and take it easy  . Once you see the baby on the scan it will seem very real lol!  

Fay, hope scratch goes well for you and isn't to painful  

Madam, hope the 18th comes quick for you  

Loopy, let's hope they do your bloods at your appt  

Hope everyone else is well and have a fab day


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Fay! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney hope you enjoy your trip to Italy God I'm jealous lol
Fay hope today goes well for you
Pollita madame hope your well 
Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - Don't go over doing it missy!! It's still early days!!  

Cortney - Have a fab holiday, good timing to go way and kill some time!! 

Loopy - It is a lovely group, it's great to share our journeys with each other, I've made some amazing friends on here

MadameG - 2DP 5DT!! How are you feeling?  Are you going to test early or wait until OTD?

Thanks for all my good luck messages!! I am not too worried but at the same time not looking forward to it either. No matter how painful it is, it's can't be as painful as getting a BFN!! I have cocodamol 30/500mg to take an hour before.  Day 3 of injections today, was saying to DH this morning it's so strange this time around, I am much more relaxed about it all and not at all as excited as last time.  Hopefully this is a good thing.  EC is around a month away - not long at all really! I have worked out my OTD will be around my birthday when we're in Portugal, now that would be the best birthday present ever!!! xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay i hope everything goes well for you this time and yeah that would be a great bday present
Yeah I can see why you have made friends on here it's a great site  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I love this site as you said some lovely people on here and I've to met some friends... Don't know what I'd do with out you lovely ladies. A bfp would be the best bday present for you   And too would be a relaxing otd for you!! 

Thanks loopy  

Pollita, hope your taking it easy today  

Madam, hope you're feeling ok  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Fay2410

Scratch all done! Jodie the nurse said I was amazing as I didn't flinch. DH is treating me to fish and chips now and I've had orders to go and rest in bed when we get back. Hope everyone has had a good Monday xxx


----------



## MadameG

Nerves of Steel Fay  enjoy your fish and chips xx

Cortney Italy sounds fab - I'm so excited to go away next month too! Xx

Loopy one week to go for you xx

Pollita I hope you have had a day of REST xx

Hope everyone else is well - second day of lounging around, although I did do a mini BBQ for dinner  xx


----------



## pollita

Fay, so glad that your scratch went well! I've heard some bad stories so it's great to hear that it was manageable for you. Enjoy those fish and chips  

Cortney, have a wonderful holiday, Italy is beautiful!

Madameg, Loopy, Caz, everyone else - I hope you're doing ok! Caz, still thinking of you loads xx

AFM, I've taken it easy today but not out of choice! Been feeling absolutely awful, I definitely overdid it yesterday  Whole body hurts, not even aches, feel flu-like and can't do much. Managed to pop to my mums house but only stayed 10 minutes rather than the few hours that I usually do. Poor dog hasn't had a walk for a few days either but just can't face it - will book him into doggy day care one day this week to wear him out!

2 weeks today I'll have had my scan - roll on! Just going to watch some Fawlty Towers on Netflix tonight and, again, catch up on some work (it never seems to end!) xx


----------



## MadameG

Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish Pollita. Remember that your body is working extra hard at the mo, so be kind to yourself hun. If your dog enjoys hunting/finding toys then getting them to 'go find it' after slightly hiding a toy (or a biscuit!) in a room can be more tiring than a walk for mine - I've had plenty of days over the last few years where I couldn't walk them so have had to become ingenious! Can't beat a bit of fawlty towers though xxx


----------



## pollita

Ah he loved a good game of hide and seek, until I hid his prized toy rope in the shower a few days ago and he still hasn't forgiven me (imagine a dog having a teenage strop  )

Good idea about the treats though, will try to pick some up tomorrow and hide them around the house to keep him entertained! 

Leni, great news about your AF and appointment! I'll keep my fingers crossed you can start stimming soon  x


----------



## MadameG

How exciting Leni! They will be looking to check that your womb lining is thin and also (I think) at the follicles that they can start stimulating. I was wondering what a veggie could do for mega protein and I guess it will be even harder for you hun - definitely get on the protein shakes. My clinic recommend complan - I think you are supposed to be cautious of things like soya - and drink around 3l water a day whilst stimming. Good luck xxxxx

That's hilarious Pollita - I definitely know the stroppy dog look. Mine are like mini sniffer dogs, they get ecstatic about being told to wait behind the closed door now xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I know I'm so excited can't wait  I'd love a lounging day but I've been decorating today and probably the rest of the week  as next week is hectic I start college again to do my diploma and I'm also volunteering at the school as part of my college plus part time work as well not rest for the wicked ay lol
Pollita glad to hear you have been taking it easy rest as much as you can i have a dog too I have a rottie she is massive an she does like a good walk she was washed and dried today at the dog groomers  she smells beautiful
Leni thank you and it went really well he come out all smiles which is good as last year we had a rough year he was bullied but he is a toughie so I'm hoping he keeps going good  
Hope all the rest of the gang are ok  keep smiling everyone xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I hate lazy days but the clinic say minimal activity for 2-4 days after transfer, I'm itching to get on with stuff!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies  

Fay, glad it went well... Hope you enjoyed your fish and chips  

Pollita, glad to hear you've been taking it easy today  

Leni, that's brilliant you get to start soon... So exciting 

Loopy, hope decorating isn't to Much of a headache for you... That's one thing I hate lol!

Madam, hope the 2ww isn't going to slow for you


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - Great news that you will be starting soon!! What protocol are you on? I think I am a week or two behind you.  Even though I am already injecting, I'm doing long protocol so don't starts stimming until the 21st

Pollita - Hope your feeling a little better today

MadameG - Hope the 2ww isn't going too slow for you

Loopy - Not long for your appointment!! Isn't is a week today?  

AFM - No pain at all after scratch, had a bit of bleeding but that's settled now.  On day 4n of suprecur, feeling a little grumpy today, I've snapped a few times in work today   
XXX


----------



## MadameG

It is very sloooow, especially now I am full of cold! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, hope you feel better from your cold soon! Not what you need right now x

Fay, yes had another easy day today and feeling a lot better thanks. Very glad to hear that you've not had any pain following your scratch! Do you have a baseline scan lined up yet? x

Cortney, you're probably far away now  but have a lovely time! x

Loopy, aw I love rotties! And that fresh dog smell  is she a good girl? x


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - glad you've chilled out today. Yes baseline is booked for the 21st xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I know what you mean I like to keep busy  Hope you feel better soon
Cortney I hope your having fun and I'm not a massive fan of decorating but I like the end result 
Fay yep it's a week today I'm so excited it has came round fast glad to hear things are moving forward with you too
Pollita how you feeling?? Yeah she's not too bad she's is 1 this month so she still a pup and she runs round like crazy and she can still chew but I love her to bits she's my baby lol
Hope everyone is well and had a very good day xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck at your scan today Leni! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hope all goes well today Leni xxx


----------



## pollita

Fay2410 said:


> Pollita - glad you've chilled out today. Yes baseline is booked for the 21st xxx


Same day I have my scan! Who knows, we may bump into one another


----------



## Fay2410

What time is your scan on the 21st Pollita? I'm there at 8am xx


----------



## pollita

Fay2410 said:


> What time is your scan on the 21st Pollita? I'm there at 8am xx


Ah no way, I'm midday x


----------



## MadameG

Glad it went well Leni and your first jab goes okay! I ate loads of nuts to get my protein up   xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladieS, thought I'd see what's going on as I'm winding down after a busy day around Rome   It's very hot here so it's nice to have some sun on me!! I'm naughty really as I'm suppose to forget about it for a week while I'm away but i can't stay away from this site as I like to keep up lol! And I'm too excited hahahaha!! I'm going to email/phone the clinic a week today to see if they've got my blood results back as then it'll be 2 week  

Leni, I'm so glad your scan went well  

Pollita, Hope you're still taking it easy  

Madam, how's the 2ww? Any symptoms?  

Loopy, your appointments getting a lot closer  

Fay, how's the DR going? Hope it goes quick until EC  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi cortney aww I'm so jealous right now lol wish I was in Rome and yeah  appointment is getting very close can't wait  
Pollita bet your excited for your scan I'm excited for you  
Madame hope things are ok your end I have my fingers crossed for you
Leni glad everything went well today you must be excited to be moving forward
Fay hope your ok and injections are going well 
Sorry if I've missed anyone hope your all well 
Afm start my diploma Monday very excited then appointment Tuesday I hope next week is going to be a good week xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - im so jealous!! Enjoy the rest of your holiday and good idea to chase blood results 2 weeks from having them.

Leni - DR is making me a monster this time, really stroppy and the injwctions seem harder to pierce my skin, it's like my skin has toughened to them. Did you start last night?

Loopy - not long for you now, less than a week!

Madameg - 5dp today!!!!! Hope your ok 

Pollita - how are you feeling hun?

Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Leni thank you for that I am so excited just wandering what is going to happen if I will have any bloods done or a scan. I'm going to be the same with injections not looking forward to that bit lol but if it gets us where we need to be then I will do it  Hope it goes ok for you
Fay i know excited I keep telling everyone think there sick of hearing it lol
Madame how's it going hope your doing OK?  
Pollita ur scan will be here soon and you can see if it's 1 or 2 in there
Cortney I hope your enjoying Rome and relaxing  
Afm nearly finished decorating  the kitchen yay lol next living room and hallway but they just need a lick of paint and excited for Monday as my diploma starts can't wait to see what's in store xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hello everyone, 

Sorry I've been awol for a while. I've just been mega busy with making cakes for people and my wedding plans. Plus I've not really had much going on for me on the ivf side. 

I've missed loads so trying to catch up. Hope everyone is ok. 

What stage is everyone at, at the moment?

AFM- I've had the go ahead for my next cycle. The clinic is going to put me out for matching but I've just gotta wait for my second AF to turn up ( should be next week). Hopefully the matching won't take to long. We're defo having 2 put back if we have 2 good enough and also be having the endo scratch 


Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi girls I am still lurking - had a busy few days.

Bevvy I'm half way through the 2ww. Glad you've got the go ahead and a plan, what's made you plump for the scratch if you don't mind me asking? X

Loopy I hope your decorating is all good and that Monday goes well x

Fay sorry that DR is so tough this time   X

Leni my first stims jab was a disaster as the needle wasn't far enough in and it leaked straight back out! We just injected again with a bit more xx

Cortney I hope Rome is glorious! X

Pollita how are you feeling lovely? Xx

AFM time is going quite quickly, no real symptoms. I also had every 'symptom' imaginable in the 5 days before transfer so I'm not reading into anything! I'm in the 'test every day club' as I find it easier to see a daily bfn than to build all my hopes into a mountain. No second line yet....    

Hope you are all well and have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi Ladies, still in Rome it's lovely and hot here   Been very busy sight seeing... They have very delicious ice cream mmmmm!! Yummy!!

Hope everyone's well, I have been checking here while away see how everyone is doing  

Bevvy, Hope AF turns up for you soon   And that you haven't got to wait too long for your match.

Madam, I'm glad 2ww is going quick for you... Keeping all my fingers crossed for you   Having no symptoms isn't a bad thing so don't worry.

Fay, hope your well   How's DR going?

Loopy, hope the decorating goes well will keep you busy until appt....not long now!!  

Pollita, how are you? Are you still feeling ill?  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## bevvy82

Hi MadameG, congrats on being pupo. How are you holding out? Have you sneakily poas?? Lol. Aty review the consultant suggested it and gave me all the stats etc and once of googled it, it sounds like it's worth a shot so we're willing to try pretty much anything lol. 

Cortney- so jel of you being away. Sounds like you're having a lovely time  

Fay- sorry DR is tough going this time  glad I've opted for the nasal spray this time as I really don't deal well with needles. Big hugs 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy I have a sneaky poas every morning  I kind of think everything is worth a go when you're doing IVF almost, I really hope you are second time lucky hun xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Courtney - hope your having a lovely time away

Loopy - appointment this week! Yay

Madameg - hope the second line appears this morning 

Bevvy - I know we've text but I honestly think the scratch will make it work this time for us both. When I had mine last Monday, they showed me the dead tissue in the catheter that they took away and there was quite a bit! Also they don't actually scratch you, they put the catheter in and tell you their about to start and all they do is nice the catheter up and down in your uterus for 20 seconds, I found it bearable, just like period cramps for 20 seconds. 

Afm - DR is getting me down this time, sorry to keep moaning about it. The needles aren't piercing my skin properly, it's like my skin has got resilient to them so I hve to put them in forcefully. Also been a right moody ***** this time    Im waiting for my withdrawal bleed to appear, I'm on day 8 of injections, last time I had my bleed on day 12. I have baseline a week Monday so plenty of time. DH are off to a wedding this evening so last time I have any alcohol for a long time hopefully 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi Everyone, it's mega hot here and feel like I'm melting, just lying down trying to cool of in the shade.

Fay, I'm sorry that DR is really hard this time, must be so painful forcing the needle in   Hope you don't have to do it to long. Enjoy the wedding and take your mind of it and let your hair down lol!

Leni, It's so hard trying to fit appointments around work times, is taking last minute A/L an option for you? Or maybe start work abit later in the day or maybe leave work earlier for a late appt. How do you think your boss would react if you were to tell them that your doing ivf?

I won't be telling my boss anything, I'm lucky really as I can ask someone to swap a shift or see if I can have A/L last minute. Try not to worry if you need the time of work then I would ring in sick although I'm like you and don't like my colleagues having to do the extras but if needs must, I'm sure they'd do it.  

Madam, hope you see the 2nd line soon  

Pollita, hope you're ok  

Bevvy, Hope you don't have to wait to long until your matched  

Loopy, just the weekend and Monday to get through then your there YAY!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## pollita

Cortney, so glad to hear you're having a lovely holiday! Very jealous  

Fay, sorry to hear DR is harder this time around. I hope you feel better and get back on track soon x

Leni, trying to fit IVF around work must be so difficult - I hope you get it sorted!

Madameg, how's the 2ww going?

Bevvy, I hope that you get matched soon! 

Loopy, so soon!

AFM, I've steered clear as I don't want to moan on here with so many of you trying but I've had a really rough time this week. But on the plus side I'm keeping the bread companies in business as toast is all I can eat  

Hope everyone's doing well, I do still pop in to check on progress and I've got you all in my thoughts xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay - How you feeling today hun? Im a bit squeamish so defo wont be looking at what they get from me haha.Glad it wasnt too bad...im still dreading it though. Would be so amazing if it did work for us both. Just hope i get a match soon   im so going for the nasal spreay this time, i dont think id cope with all those injections again 

Leni - Glad your jabs are getting better  i started feeling a bit bloated around day 8 of stimms.

Cortney - glad to hear its lovely and hot for you. Hope you are enjoying it all...still soooooo jealous lol

MadameG - when is you OTD? are you seeing 2 lines yet? keeping everything crossed for you!

Pollita - Sorry to hear you're having a tough week with eating....Hope it passes for you soon!! Hope other than that, all is going well for you 

Hope everyone else is having a fab weekend

xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame the decorating in the kitchen is nearly done just have to gloss when I get home from work tomorrow  Hope your getting on well and see those 2 lines soon  
Fay i know I'm so excited  I just really hope I get accepted 
Leni thank you and it's in support in teaching and learning I'm hoping to be a TA am excited to get started just passed my level 2 
Cortney I hope your holiday is good when are you back? I know can't wait to go and actually have some proper info to tell my fertility friends  
Pollita I always say morning sickness is a sign of a strong pregnancy your scan soon woo hoo
Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi Everyone   The Day started out lovely and sunny and now it's cloudy, windy and raining so not doing a lot now, we're going to the shopping centre tomorrow see what about. I don't want to wish my holiday away but I can't wait to get back to see if my test results are back.

I have been doing a lot of thinking when lying on a sun bed but Amanda said she might not need to see me for 6 weeks I guess it's been nearly 2 weeks already but what if my results come back this week do I wait another 4 weeks to go to the clinic, when I could have a match a few days after, Seems ages away I guess it's because I see it as its wasting time lol! Sorry to go on lol!

Pollita, I hope you feel better towards food soon as you're gonna get sick of toast but it's like loopy says it's a  
good sign  

Fay, hope you enjoyed the wedding  

Loopy, 2 more nights.... I'm back tues  

Bevvy, hope you get a match this week 

Leni, hope injections going well!! And work understands your needs for time off  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - you probably won't have any more appointments with Amanda, usually only for the first consultation. Once your bloods are back you then have to wait to be matched before you are brought in for treatment planning. So once your blood results are back you then go on the donor register. Your profile will get offered out to one potential recipient at time and they can take a week or two to decide. When I was being matched in March, the first recipient took 2 weeks to decide and then she declined my profile. The second recipient took a week to accept so first time it took me 3-4 weeks to get matched. This time around it took 7 weeks to get matched as the clinic had an abundance of donors and not so many recipients (which is unusual) and they had to offer two or more egg donor profiles to the recipients to chose from, mine got declined twice before the third accepted but I think this was because the other donors where 2-3 years younger than me and although I'm a proven donor as I have a DS, most recipients will chose younger donors as their egg quality and reserve is usually better. If your not matched in 12 weeks from the date your blood results come back, they freeze your half of shared eggs and continue with treatment, not many clinics do this so we are really lucky that they do this for us. When your bloods come back, keep on to them about matching you, they do need reminding sometimes as they are very busy. You could even wmail them ro ask if they have many recipients waiting for donors. They match you based on, hair colour, skin tone, height, weight, build and occupation. They don't tell the recipient anything else. Hope this info helps, if you have any questions feel free to message me and I'll be more than happy to help as much as I can

Bevvy - hope AF arrives on time this week for you

Leni - how are you finding injecting?

Loopy - 2 more sleeps!! Eek!

Madameg - not long until OTD!! Hope your 2ww is going smoothly 

Pollita - 1 week for your scan! Exciting times ahead

Afm - wedding was lovely, feet are hurting from dancing so much. I'm hoping AF areives this week ready for baseline a week tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Fay, It feels like treatment will be after Xmas rather than before lol! It's just Amanda asked if I'd like to start before or after Xmas, so she must think that I could start before as it would be nice to have a bfp for Xmas.

I guess it must be such a big decision for a recipient to have to make but it's also hard for sharers having to wait for weeks for them to decide then saying no that's gutting. I guess I could email them about their Recipients waiting list when I ask about bloods.... I guess it's just a waiting game.

It's good that they still go ahead with EC if not matched, can I ask what to expect at treatment planning... Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Cortneywils

Forgot to say Fay, Glad you enjoyed the wedding... And hope AF turns up this week


----------



## Fay2410

Corrney - there's still a good chance you'll cycle before Xmas as some ladies on here at our clinic have been matched within days of bloods coming back and as you are young im sure when your profile is offered out you'll get snapped up straight away!   Debbie is the egg sharing coordinator for the clinic, she's lovely, she's been my treatment nurse on both cycles. When your at the stage of being matched, just keep onto them and ask them to update you when your profile has been offered out xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks so much Fay   Sorry to keep on I'm just so excited lol! 

I'm glad Debbie's nice as i can be quite a nervous person


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - it's ok   Their all lovely there to be fair but o do have a soft spot for Debs as she's been my nurse from the start xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi girls,

Cortney - Fay has given you a really good description of the process. I got turned down repeatedly and started DR without being matched but when I went for my baseline I had a recipient  either way you will get there hun. I don't think your chromosomes will be back yet but worth asking anyhow. 

Leni - I really feel for you with your boss, it's a tough situation. I think I would be tempted to take sick days if you can't book annual leave, I know some people on the forum has for their gps to sign them off for a couple of weeks. I'm not sure how far you are from the clinic but are early or late appointments feasible for you? I'd probably just say you are seeing a specialist in hospital - they don't need to know anymore. If you are worried about constructive dismissal then I would document everything... Xx

Fay - I really hope dr stops being a cow to you! Hormones are never fun really but the end result will be worth it xxx

Bevvy - hope AF shows her ugly face x

Pollita - I am so excited for you! Sorry that the morning sickness is taking it's toll. I have heard that ginger tea can help? I really like the Pukka herbals. Ps even though you have gone through IVF, you are still allowed to moan about morning sickness to us, that's what we are here for xxxxx

Love to you all - 5 more days till OTD for me, 14dptEc tomorrow....


----------



## MadameG

Oh Leni I could feel my ovaries getting bigger after 3 days of stims and by EC they felt like aubergines rolling around and I was a pee machine from my bladder being squished  xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, thanks   That's good you got a recipient when you did! Not long until otd, have you recently tested?

Pollita, how's the morning sickness

Loopy, one more night....yay!!!! Woooohooooo!!!

Fay, hope DR is nearly over for you...  

Leni, hope injections going ok for you

Bevvy, Hope you get a match soon  


AFM, weather in Rome is miserable today so we went to the shopping centre so just chilling until we get a pizza later yummy!!

Has any of you ladies been taking anything other than preconception supplements to help with
Egg quality... I want to try anything lol! Has anyone taken royal jelly or coq10?? I was thinking of buying a book called 'it starts with the egg' it looks good.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - I am taking the following and have been since July.  They cost around £80-90 altogether but hopefully worth it.  I got them all from H & B except the L-Arginie, I got these online somewhere

Coenzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg per day - Promotes blood flow in ovaries to increase egg quality and can prevent miscarriage
L-Arginine - 1 x 500mg per day - Helps with implantation
Royal Jelly - 3 x 500mg per day - Improves egg quality
Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - Acts as a natural antibiotic.  Evidence suggests this can increase chance of pregnancy by 20-60%
Resveratrol - 1 x 50mg per day - Fish oil based to calm the lining of the womb, also good to treat endometriosis
Alpha Lipoic - Helps with embryo cell division and healthy progression
Pycnogenol - Helps with NK cells and implantation

Along with pregnacare and 1000mg of omega 3 a day

I am also going to get some melatonin tomorrow as I've been advised this too can help with egg quality.

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Also I have heard that book is excellent reading x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow thanks Fay that's amazing!! Will look on H and B website


----------



## Fay2410

Your welcome   It may be worth you waiting for the penny sale x


----------



## kez26

Hey Cortney, I just ordered the book off wordery and it cost £9.96

Here's the link if you're interested  
https://wordery.com/it-starts-with-the-egg-rebecca-fett-9780991126903

I've ordered books from them before and seem to be the cheapest xx

/links


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, that be a lot cheaper wonder when the nxt penny sale will be, I priced it up as shy of £62  

Kez26, will def check it out... Thanks


----------



## Cortneywils

H and B currently have a buy one get one half price offer


----------



## Fay2410

Wow good price!! That must be why it's working out cheaper then!!! I did buy more than a months worth so maybe that's why mine have added up to more, have you added pregnancare into that cost though?  2 months supply of Pegnacare & Wellman conception came to £28.00 for me and DH.  
xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

No i Haven't added pregnacare to it will have a look at price, that's good price tho


----------



## Cortneywils

For their standard 90 day pregnacare tablets it's £13.29 which I thinks good


----------



## Fay2410

That's good but just compare the vitamins and strengths to pregnacare brand to ensure your getting enough supplements and folic acid xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Fay will do


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney I know so excited roll on 4 o'clock tomorrow  I'm getting the train 2 so no stress from driving up there lol I'm not very good with traffic :/ hope your enjoying your holiday I'm going to ask what vitamins to take tomorrow 
Leni it was good pretty chilled the fun starts next week yeah working in SENCO is a very challenging job but also one of the most rewarding parts of being a TA and thank you And wow thats alot of follies I'm sure things will be fine  I bet it was nice for your OH to be there  
Madame hope all is well not long til OTD fingers crossed
Pollita 10 days til your scan yay can't wait for the update 
Fay hope your well and everything is good  glad you had a good time at your wedding I can't believe it's the day for me tomorrow
Bevvy hope your well  
Well the next time you hear from me I should have some information lol speak soon my fertility friends  xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - 29 folliea!! Wow! When is EC?

Loopy - good luck today!!

Cortney - did you order your vitamins? 

Afm - still no AF, hope she arrives soon as hoping to start stimming Monday xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, hope your appt goes well, and remember to ask about bloods as it'll be annoying to have to go back in aweek or 2 time to have them done  

Leni, wow that's a lot of eggs..... I'm sure the doctor would of said if they were worried as i'm sure they would of wanted to keep an eye on you more.

I'm not sure about the Polyps but I'm sure the docs would of said something of they too were worried, so hard not to google as I'm the worse culprit for it...... Especially on the 2ww.. 

It seems to me your workplace is very strict on taking time off..... I guess you could confide in your boss as you don't need work stress on top of ttc as that's stressful enough  

Fay, I'll be heading back to the UK today so will order when I get back.... I've got the waiting in my shopping basket online lol! Just hope it stays there... Do you take them all at the same time?? Sorry if it's a stupid question as sometimes you can't take things the same time.

Hope AF turns up Hun and you can stop doing those awful DR injections  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks fay and cortney
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - I take them all after breakfast except the extra 1 of the co enzyme 10 & 2 extra royal jelly, I take these with my omega 3 after lunch - hope this makes sense? xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea it makes sense thanks Fay


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - Have a look a  site called evitamins, I have just bought more Pycnogenol and melatonin for them at a really cheap price xx


----------



## MadameG

Hey girls,

Loopy good luck today, I hope you get to find out everything you need x

Leni wow that's a lot of follies! Make sure you drink loooooads of water and eat lots of protein x

Cortney hope you've had a good holiday hun x

Fay not long till your baseline scan now xx

Pollita hope you're feeling okay x

So...I have been keeping a little secret from you lovely ladies for the last few days... I got my bfp!! However because the lines are so faint on the cheapies, albeit clearer but still faint on a frer, I am more than concerned that this will turn out to be a chemical... Trying to keep very positive and praying that it was smothered in embryo glue!    

All being said, for today at least, I can say that I am pregnant  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Wow madame congrats I really hope it sticks I have my fingers crossed for you. And thank you I hope I find out some information and see where I stand appointment is at 4 so as soon as I know anything you girls will be first to know  xxx


----------



## pollita

Ahhhhh madameg! I'm so happy for you! How many dpt did you notice the second line? Mine were just like that, so I'm hoping you'll be the same and it'll be your BFP   It doesn't seem real does it?

Hope everyone else is ok - been popping in on my phone to check in but haven't been on my laptop to do personals. Still feeling very rough fortunately/unfortunately? Lol who knows! Scan next Monday so in 6 days it'll be done and I'll know one way or another

Will try to get online later to update with everyone properly xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hoping all goes well at your scan pollita  
I'm setting out at half 2 for my appointment I'm just as excited to go on the train lmao simple things ay xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - Congrats hun!!!! What date is official OTD? There's a few BFP from our clinic isn't there??     I'm next

Pollita - Sorry your still feeling rough, hopefully it'll pass the further your pregnancy progresses.  Bet you can't wait for Monday!!

Loopy - Not long, few hours to go

Cortney - Enjoy the rest of your holiday

AFM - I've spent the past 2 days pricing clexane, prednisolone and gestone online.  My clinics cost would be £400 which isn't too bad, I've had a few that have been more than this. Anyway I've managed to get a price of £250 so my consultant will write me the prescription Monday when I have my baseline. Just hope it'll all be worth it, this cycle has cost me a small fortune with the additional extras I've added  

xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita - thanks hun. I admit I massively stalked through your posts to check when a line appeared  although you've got two buns so mine was always going to be behind I think - it appeared on Saturday at 7dp5dt. I so desperately want them to get darker, am I expecting too much? I've just grabbed a few frer from Asda as they are £6 at the mo...

Fay - thankyou, OTD is Friday so 3 days to go. Come on little one, dig in! You'll be like a walking pharmacy this time  you are next xxx

Loopy - thankyou  enjoy your train ride! 

Xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Appointment was rubbish lol gota have bloods done again ridiculous have to have a scan booed and OH sperm analysis not til Nov and he has to have another one after and next appointment not until Jan lmao at least I've got time to save going to decorate living room before Xmas now lol 
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry to interupt...


FAY....
Have you tried speaking to your GP regarding the Clexane?? If you have a nice GP, he may prescribe it on a NHS prescription whick will save you lots of pennies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - so sorry you have more delays is there not another clinic you could consider? My first cycle took only 4 months from first consultation to ET. If your happy to wait though then I suposse the delay won't matter. 

Leni - good luck for your scan tomorrow!!!!

Hope - Thanks for the information, I will definitely give it a shot with my GP 

Afm - AF is starting to show. Spoke to the clinic this afternoon and booked in my follie scans, I could get them all at 8am so god knows how I'm going to explain being an hour late every other day for over a week? Any ideas on what I could say as an excuse to be late everyother day? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Ah loopy that sucks, although at least with two SA some time apart you'll get a good picture of whether you need icsi/imsi etc. What bloods do you need redoing? Have you had your big bloods done yet for chromosome testing? Xxx

Leni good luck tomorrow, I hope you've had some good growth - how are you feeling with all those follies?! 

Fay glad your AF is starting, maybe say you have a series of timed blood tests?

Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I've got to have my day 3 bloods done again my docs didn't done them right they only done fsh level an yeah at least they are being thorough so that we get the right treatment. I won't have big bloods done til all basic testing is done so that will be next year
Hope your feeling OK xx


----------



## Harper14

Madame congratulations try not to worry about the lines getting darker. What I found out was that frer  I never had that dark a line, are you buying the early predictor ones as the normal ones are no different. But even those with me didn't really get darker.

II was a poas absolute addict Even though all positive I would analyse how dark the line was then get upset when it looked faint I did t believe it so I went for beta bloods at least 6 times honestly I was like a crazed lady as I didn't believe it!!

Believe it and enjoy it as it's the one thing I regret I spent my whole pregnancy fretting

i think when you try as long as we all do and go through what you do it's really hard to believe you are lucky enough for it to work but it can so try and believe 

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, a massive congratulations!! Hope the little bean is a sticky one   

Fay, will def look at that website.... Glad AF is starting to show!! 

Loopy, how annoying!! Do you mind waiting that long!! How gutting that they wouldn't do your bloods!!  

Leni, hope you don't have to wait too long until EC!!

Pollita, sorry to hear your still suffering  

Just a quick one from me as I'm on me way home... Touched down at airport at 18.30


----------



## MadameG

Harper I'm a bit teared up (emotional wreck) at your reply, thank you so so much xxxx I've got cheapy dip strips and frer, did a morrisons own brand yesterday and it was so so pale, really frightened me. Betas are my plan if it's still a bfp on OTD - so pleased for you that you got your dream xx

Thanks Cortney, hope home isn't too far away xxx

Loopy that is so annoying - why don't you get the SA done at another clinic, would this help to speed things up? I think they normally cost around £70-90. I'm just trying to engage the rational part of my brain that knows whatever will be, will be, but it's easier said than done xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney I would like to just get started with things but tbf money is an issue any and I still have to save so I spose I don't mind waiting a month or 2 longer. Just annoyed I have to have my day three bloods done again 
Madame I did think about it but I thought if I rush things might not go as planned and at least I can relax over Christmas and start taking vitamins to get my eggs as good as can be. I really hope all goes well on OTD xxx


----------



## MadameG

Doh! Only went and bought the normal first response one step pregnancy test rather than the early...but there is still a line  pale but unmistakeable, no squinting necessary  xxxx 

Good plan Loopy - I have just been taking pregnacare conception for the last 6(?) months. I did take a few different vits back when we tried naturally for all of six months after the VR, but I mostly just try to eat lots of variety. I've been a bit nervous of taking different supplements because I used to take high levels of omega 3 when I was a teenager to help with my skin and they really interfered with my pill (I would have spotting if I took the supplement a few hours late!), but I'm probably just a weirdo  xx


----------



## Harper14

I done the same with frer, what I did find was the most sensitive tests are super drugs own brand (would you believe) and they are really cheap go and buy some of them much cheaper than testing with frer every day because if you are anything like me you will test every day. But I would def recommend beta once you reach otd as it does reassure you (and stop the poas ha ha)

Enjoy the moment it's what we all try so hard for, I was so pessimistic and really didn't think i could ever be so lucky for it to work but dreams to come true 

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage they are at

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Harper - I tried to get the superdrug early at the weekend and they were out of stock here! I have finally found an FDA test that states the one step as 25miu, so that's good enough for me. After all, if I hadn't had IVF I would only be two days late at this point. Thanks for your help hun, hope your little one is well xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Harper it's lovely to hear people's sucess stories hope your Lil one is perfect and I bet she is  
Madame I'm so excited for you that after this long journey lol you have hopefully  (fingers crossed) got your lil miracle 
Love happy endings xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame is pregnacare one of the best ones to take? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Loopy, two more days till OTD    

Pregnacare is definitely popular - albeit expensive as you both need it - but Fays list is really good too, all sorts of goodness! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - I am so happy for you, you deserve this and as Harper sais enjoy it!!! 

Loopy - Pregnancare are the best conception vitamins, maybe worth taking some omega 3 as well.  I put a list of vitamins I am currently taking on here on Monday and why they could benefit our IVF cycles.  You'll be surprised by how quick time flies by, I only feel like I had my first cycle yesterday and it was 4 months ago!!! 

Leni - Good luck for your scan today!!

AFM - Feeling awful today, my eyes are aching and I have a banging headache. I feel like I could kill someone!!! I'm praying this cycle works for us, I don't think I can go through all this again for a 3rd time.  I'm not feeling very positive about it at all.  I am preparing for it to fail again as I keep thinking why would it work now after it failing first time.  Sorry for the grumble   xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay - sorry you feel rough, I did feel horrific by the time I got to my baseline with solid migrainey headaches. Stay strong and positive hun, it will work for you and you will have a lovely sibling for your DS - sending you lots of   and   There are so many success stories on here and you are in the best care xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Madameg -   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies  

Fay, so sorry you're feel rough   try to stay positive hun and know it's hard but you're soon on the next step   

I've just popped in asda to look at there prices of pregnacare and notice they have coq10 at £1.50 do you think it's any good?

Madame,  I'm so happy for you   not long until official OTD  

Pollita, hope your feeling better  

Loopy, hope your well?


----------



## Jaja1986

MadameG congratulations! Please stick little one
So good to see positive results in this group!

I'm still waiting for AF then I can start my progynova to thicken my womb lining for FET... Hoping it will arrive in the next week or two.... Then FET should be around 2nd week in October just in time for hubby's birthday

Following our family crisis over my mother in law last month; she is discharged home from hospital! Over the moon... However it has given us the push to move back to Belfast, NI after >10yrs in England. Scary but exciting
So I've been doing a big clear out on my days off work and getting my house really to go on the market! 

Trying to stay stress free and keep my mind off the whole IVF x


----------



## Fay2410

Jaja - glad your mother in law is ok. Exciting this you may be moving to Belfast, DH and I have been to Ireland on weekends breaks a few times and absolutely love the place. Your ET is going to be around the same time as mine  

Leni - sorry to hear that you have to wait for ET but great that you are handling it well as it really is for best. Some NHS clinics actually prefer FET and a lot of American clinics do FET as part of their protocol 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

OTD tomorrow eek!      I've got so many cramps it is absolutely terrifying, despite it apparently being completely normal. Test lines still pale but I am trying to be positive and rational... 

Leni gosh that has gone so quick. Hope you're not too uncomfortable with all those follies. A bit pants about fet but some people end up very very poorly with ohss so it's for the best. I have heard it is very routine in the us too xx

Fay hope you are feeling better hun, only a few days before you start the stims xx

Jaja thank you, praying that it is very sticky. Awesome that your fet is round the corner and a new adventure for you with heading back to NI. I hope 2016 brings you amazing things xxx

Cortney thanks lovely xxx


----------



## bevvy82

MadameG - congratulations hun on you BFP!! Hope little bean stays sticky for you!!  

Fay- hope you are feeling better

Leni - that's a shame you have to wait for FET but what an amazing amount of eggies!!

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry for lack of personals 

AFM -  I just called the clinic to check on a match and they haven't got one yet - it's only been a week but I desperately want to get moving on this. We are getting married next november and if we don't find a match soon , we will have to put the ivf on hold until after the wedding  xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Bevvy, I really hope they come up trumps soon for you. Would you delay because you don't want to be preggers at your wedding? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone  

Madame, that's good you still have second line on your hpt's    Only one more night

Fay, only 4 more days!! Hope your feeling better    

Leni, hope your well  

Pollita, hope your feeling better  

Bevvy, I hope you get a match soon, waiting is the hardest part  


AFM, I'm still waiting for a reply from CRGW as I emailed them on weds morning to find out my blood results


----------



## Cortneywils

Leni, really sorry you have to have FET   .... Make sure you look after yourself


----------



## bevvy82

MadameG- I already have my dress and there's no room to get fat in it lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Courtney - Give the clinic a call I'm sure they won't mind, most of the results will be in anyway, maybe not the chromsomes but I felt relief by ticking the majority of other tets off as the weeks went by

Bevvy - Got your text this morning hun but I can't open the message in ********, my bloody phone has frozen, have knocked it off and I'll reply properly once it's fixed.  Maybe explain to the clinic you are getting married and time isn't on your side, I know my clinic pushed more for me as I had a holiday booked the first time

Leni - Good luck for scan today, keep drinking the water hun with all those follies!!

Loopy - Hope your ok

MadameG - Congrats you have made it to OTD!!! Yay!! Scan next

AFM - Withdrawal bleed arrived on day 12 of DR, symptoms are easing and feeling a little more optimistic about this cycle.  Looking forward to having baseline on Monday and starting stimms   xx


----------



## MadameG

Not looking good girls, really faint and clearblue digital says no...off for betas now but I think it's the end if the road xx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - Sorry Clearblue digis are not cooperating but they really are unreliable, please don't stress yet.  The line is still there that's the main thing! Are you having betas today? CRGW do them for £30 I think xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay - yep, been to CRGW and had the bloods taken, should hear this afternoon. Desperately hoping to be the exception to the rule like Harper   Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun!!      xxx


----------



## bevvy82

MagameG- sorry CB is saying no. Have my fingers crossed for you that it's still BFP  

Fay- thanks hun. I'll just chase them next week. We have realistically got until nov/dec for ET but obvs with DR wtc it's cutting it all fine  praying I get good news!!! 

AFM - still waiting on AF. On CD31 hate the fact have a failed attempt messes with your periods. I used to have a CD28/29 every month. Last one was 35 days cycle. What a pain in the ****! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kez26

ohhhhh Bevvy, I didn't know that could happen!! Thats defo annoying..

MadameG, fingers crossed for you 

I hope everyone else is good    

Kez xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - The later the better really isn't it as you get more time to be matched then right?

Kez - What stage of your cycle are you at?

Fay xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Fay,

I'm right at the start, went to an open day at Borne Hall and waiting to be told if I'm eligible to egg share so I can book to have my AMH tested. Sent the health questionnaire a week ago and they told me I should hear within 2 weeks, but if I don't I should call them. Although I'm a little impatient and might call them on Monday and ask how they will inform me (just an excuse to call and ask if they know anything really).

Good luck for Monday  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - Yes keep on and pester them, I pester my clinic all the time   I just can't control myself!  I'm sure time will fly by for you, I know it has for me xxx


----------



## kez26

Fingers crossed, never know I might get home and there's a letter waiting for me. Well I hope every day LOL. Oh, fingers crossed its flys by 

What is the baseline test for on monday (not heard much about that stage yet) I'm still learning   xxx

To be honest I keep reading this thread and can't always keep up, especially if I miss a day lol. But I like to read it and keep up to date with how everyone is doing. I just don't talk much on this one.. Which is unlike me   xx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - Your more than welcome to join in at any time, everyone is lovely on here and chatting away no matter what stage your at really does help you learn and cope with this emotional roller coaster!! Baseline scan is to see if my lining is nice and thin ready to start the stimulation process (it should be as I've had a bleed).  You start suprecur to down reg (DR) normally inject daily for min of 2 weeks, you'll get a withdrawal bleed then a baseline scan.  So on Monday if all is quiet down there and lining is nice and thin I will then start stimulation drugs to grow egg follicles which will hopefully all containt a mature egg after 10-14 days of these injections.  I will then be scanned again after 5 days of stimming and then they scan every other day up until egg collection (EC). If you have any questions feel free to PM  me, I will do my best to help  xx


----------



## kez26

Fay - Ohhh, totally understand now  thank you. and thank you for the abbreviations as well, trying to get the hang of them   xxx

I will probably bug you when it gets closer to me going through all of it as my memory is terrible... god help me if/when I eventually get pregnant, not looking forward to baby brain looool, at least I will have an excuse then I suppose xxx


----------



## MadameG

Only 7. All over. Lots of love to you all, thank you xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - I am so sorry   xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone  

Madam, I'm really sorry, sending you lots of      

Fay, not long until baseline scan  

Bevvy, how annoying that af is talking it's time to show  

Kez, hope things move fast for you  

Loopy and leni, hope your well  

AFM, I have just rang the clinic and spoke to Jodie and she was amazing she said some of my tests are back and there fine including my chromosomes but there waiting on my cystic fibrosis and another one to come back and to wait another week. She asked  what colour my eyes were as Debbie wanted to know (can't think Wether she said for data/donor sheet) I always forget what's said on the phone lol,


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - Great news.  It sounds to me like they have a recipient in mind if they are asking eye colour already!! xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I was thinking the same as Jodie said that Debbie was excited about another donor, so excited! Hopefully I'll start cycling  when October's AF is due


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - What date is your next AF due? With your AMH they may put you on short protocol so you'll DR and stimm at the same time so basically you save two weeks! - I think   xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, AF is due in a few days..... short protocol would be quicker but does in effect my chances of success?  

With AF being soon would I then have to wait for Octobers AF?


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - Not at all, I'm not that clued up with short protocol but I've heard that they use short protocol with ladies who have very high AMH  xxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, I am so, so sorry   I hope you're holding up ok xx

Cortney, great news about most of your bloods being good! I agree with fay, it sounds like they have someone in mind for you already. I hope you can get started quickly!

Fay, you're so close to starting stims! Sorry to hear you've had a rough time on dr but glad it's getting better since your bleed

Kez, welcome to the thread. Don't be afraid to ask any questions you have, I'm sure everyone will do their best to help!

Bevvy, hope your AF arrives soon!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## bevvy82

MadameG- I am so sorry hun. My heart goes out to you   It's such a horrible feeling. 

Well talking about seems to have encouraged my AF to suddenly make an appearance lol. 

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, that's brilliant AF has made an appearance!!  

Leni, I hope it does move quickly  

30 follicles wow that's a Lot..... No wonder you can't wait for EC!! Hope weekend goes quick for you  

Pollita, scan on Monday I bet you can't wait


----------



## Harper14

Madam g i am so so sorry that it was not meant to be this time. It can be such a cruel process especially to get the bfp in the first instance but that in its self is a very positive sign. Xx

Courtney I was always on short protocol it's the best for high amh plus kinder on your body than the poor ladies who have to down reg. my cycles were so short from starting treatment to egg collection it was like three weeks hence short protocol so think your self lucky if that's what you get

Fay glad to hear your feeling better and more positive this is your time pma!!!

Welcome to the newbies 

Sorry those I've missed I don't always get on here 
X


----------



## bevvy82

Leni- sorry to hear you're suffering with all your follies...I was bad enough with 15 so can't imagine how you feel with twice that amount. Just think, not long til EC now xx

Kez- welcome to the thread hun  

Quick question ladies- how does the clinic decide whether you go on short or long protocol?! 

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Leni,

This happened to me on my last cycle... i didnt respond for the 1st 11 days (very unlike me) to the point where we were going to cancel. I then started to respond and 6 days later, my ovaries were 'kissing' (apparently thats what they call it when they are touching)
I didnt feel too bad, except if i moved a little too quickly amd i would feel my ovaries bash into each other! Ouch ouch ouch!!!

Bevvy

They normally decide by your AMH level. If it is high, you should never be put on LP as it increases your chance of OHSS xx


----------



## bevvy82

Aah I see. Thanks Hope xxx


----------



## Vimto78

Hi ladies,
hope nobody minds me popping on here, I like to dip in and out every now and then - this time last year I was on this thread all the time!
Just wanted to say I was on short protocol both times as I have high AMH - it doesn't decrease the chances of success and it's much kinder to the body and mind than the long protocol as it's just so much shorter! 
long or short, I wish you all the very best of luck and pray that you all get your happy ending xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks so much vimto, I think I may be put on a short protocol as I have high AMH.... Which i'll be happier with 😀 hope you are well!!


----------



## trina123

Hi all ive been reading still sorry madameg xx i was on short to and now got my baby girl best of luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Morning everyone sorry for the me post but I've done something silly! I forgot to take my suprecur injection last night!!!!! I've taken it this morning and I'll take tonight's a couple of hours later!!! Hope this isn't going to mess my cycle up   xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - I've took it early this morning so will take this evening injection a little later. I have baseline scan in the morning so will tell them tomorrow. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Wales81

Just popped on to say Fay I did exactly the same yesterday. There must be something in the air. Forgot to take it yesterday morning and ended up taking it at 5 last night so around 9 hours late! I've googled it and it looks as if we'll be fine. Baseline tomorrow for me too! Weird how our cycles have fallen exactly the same time xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - how strange!! If you remember our first cycle dates where also spot on!! What time are you there tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Aww thanks Leni. For implantation and the uterus I would recommend resveratrol as this calms the woman, it's normally used for ladies with endometriosis but won't hurt to take if you don't have it. I don't but have been recommended by a few people including serum in Greece. Also pycnogenol, L-Arginine, lipoid acid and 3mg of melatonin. The other supplements lite omega 3 and Royal jelly are more for egg quality xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Also Leni you could ask your clinic to put you on steroid and clexane. They don't normally prescribe these unless you've had a failed cycle but definitely worth asking. They aren't cheap though but te prednisolone stops the uterus rejecting the embryo/s and the clexane thins the blood to keep the blood flowing to aid implantation xxx


----------



## Wales81

Very strange Fay! I'm there at 10 am tomorrow. My bleed was really late this cycle and only came yesterday. I hope it's enough to thin the lining. When is EC booked in for? 

Leni sorry to hear your in this position too. I will say though I felt so ill after egg collection that I really don't think I would have had a chance if they had transferred the embryos that week. FET is so much kinder on your body. In fact, I keep on forgetting that I'm having treatment as I'm not worried about follies or egg quality etc. it's hard at the time, but it's for the best Hun xx


----------



## djjim22

Leni - just another quick message of support about FET. I had a freeze all cycle due to high progesterone levels and was devastated when they said transfer wouldn't be going ahead. I was in the middle of Marks and Spencers when I took the call the day after egg collection and just wanted to sit down and cry! But as Wales says after a bit of time to get your head around it, it is definitely for the best if that is what they are advising. I had egg collection in the Nov and could have started FET after my normal cycle following egg collection... but didn't that then fall when the clinic was closed over Christmas... so ended up not having transfer until Feb which felt like forever but definitely worth it as it worked for me! Fingers crossed for you and everyone else.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, just been to see a clairvoyant and he told me my ivf isn't going to work until my 4th cycle and that my husband and I are going to split up   feeling very upset about it all and wish I never saw him xx


----------



## kez26

OMG Fay, thats not good... I can't believe he actually told you that you would split up. I think that's a bit bad 

I would say, try not to think about it and try and focus on the positives. I hope you are successful before your 4th cycle. BIGG  

Wow I'm shocked, do you know anyone that has been to him before??

Kez xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning!

Fay, hope scan goes well today and that u can start stimming   I'm sorry that clairvoyant gave you some horrifying news   I wouldn't believe what they say after all how can they see into the future  

Leni, good luck with EC, hope you feel better after when all those eggies have gone  

Pollita, scan today hope it goes well Hun, let us no how it goes  

Kez, hope you'll get started soon  

Wales, hope scan goes well for you too  

Loopy, hope your well!

Sorry if I've missed anyone just a quick post as heading to work lol!


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

Fay and Wales - good luck with your baselines today!

Fay- I'm personally not into all that sort of stuff so my answer would be not to take much notice of it! Nobody can tell you if and when the ivf will work. You and hubby have a good relationship and it will only stop working if you guys let it. I totally don't believe it and think these people are scam artists - but that's just my opinion- everyone has their own opinions on it so hope no one takes offence that I don't believe in all that. 

Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend. 

AFM- Nothing to report. Gotta call clinic today to let them know about my AF starting. Other than that I've just been busy with wedding plans 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Wales, Leni and Pollita!!!! 

Thanks for all your support ladies, I'm still really upset about it today, it's all I can think about.  To make matters worse DH and I had a row last night so feeling really sorry for myself today. The good news is my baseline scan went well, lining is nice and thin and I should be starting stimms tonight.  I have to wait for the clinic to confirm this this afternoon.  They aren't sure if their going to start me on 225 or 300 of menopur this time, they'll let me know when they call me.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## MadameG

Morning girls,

Fay big hugs hun   I know it's easy to say but try and put that horrible evening out of your mind, only you two can ultimately make or break your relationship plus IVF is a matter of luck, timing and science. Look after and be kind to yourself today - great news about your baseline too xxx

Pollita - loads of good luck today! Excited to hear your news later xx

Wales - hope the baseline goes well, won't be long till you are pupo xxx

Leni - good luck for EC, I'm sure you'll feel a lot more comfortable by tomorrow xx

Bevvy - glad you are almost cycling again. I remember how much work wedding planning was, hope it is running smoothly xxx

Trina - thank you xxx

Harper - thank you very much, trying to cling onto the positive side amongst it all xxx

Cortney - so glad your tests are good so far, sounds like you'll be on your first cycle in no time! Xx

Kez - welcome hun xx


Thanks for all your support girls, has been a really horrible few days for the two of us. Finally started bleeding this morning so hopefully it will be over soon rather than dragging on. In quite a bit of pain though and (tmi) have already passed some clots. Had to move my sister into uni yesterday and my dad told me to 'cheer up' (he knew and had spent the day talking to DH about it). I thought I was going to be sick from the insensitivity of it. He backtracked and said 'no I meant chin up - these things happen'. No a good note to depart on, my sisters were livid. We have our follow up two weeks today, lots of questions and things to discuss... Sending everyone lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## pollita

Fay, I'm shocked and bewildered that they said that to you - I honestly thought that they weren't meant to give such bad news. I'd take it all with a pinch of salt, while some are good and honest (in my opinion, I'm into all of that  ) there are a lot of frauds and people who talk nonsense. I'm so glad to hear that your baseline scan went well and you can start stims! They'll be harvesting your eggs before you know it  

MadameG, it is such a hard thing to go through, and I'm sorry that your dad was so insensitive (even if he didn't mean to be). You are in a grieving process, and everyone deals with it in different ways and in different amounts of time. Big hugs  

Wales, I hope your scan went well too! 

Leni, best of luck for EC - let us know how it goes  

Bevvy, glad you're getting back to your next cycle! 

Cortney, any more news?

AFM, my scan went well, although have to go back in a week for another one - thanks to all who asked  

I think it's time I step out of this thread for now as I don't want to post pregnancy updates and risk upsetting anyone, but I'll keep an eye on all of you to see how you're doing - if anyone would like to chat or get updates feel free to message me

Lots and lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Huge congratulations on your TWO little heart beats xxx
Please keep in touch x


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita -Greta news on your scan, thanks for all your support, you've been an amazing friend.    xxx


----------



## Fay2410

OMG Pollita only just saw!!! TWO of them!! Huge congratulations!! xx xx


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's well..

Awwww Pollita thats good that your scan went well, I see you have 2 heart beats also which is lovely  It't nice to see the success story. From my point of view its a reminder that it can and does work, so I for one like to see your updates 

Wales, how did your scan go?

Bevvy, hows the wedding planning going. It must be keeping you distracted which makes the time go a lil quicker 

MadameG, sending you big   xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm at work xx

AFM, I'm still waiting to find out if I'm eligible for egg share, 1 week to go till they said I should call them (feels like forever) but busy sorting things for my holiday (fly out in 2 weeks tomorrow). Weekend was pretty rubbish, just over-thinking as per usual  

Kez xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, wow 2 heartbeats that's amazing  A big congrats   Thanks for being there for me, will def be messaging you to see how you are  

Fay, that's brilliant you can start stimming! Sorry to hear you and hubby had a row try not to let what that clairvoyant said to you, I know it's not easy but it's like what Pollita said a you can't trust them as they might be fraudsters  

Kez, hope the week goes quick for you   That's nice you have a holiday to loom forward to, where you off to?  

Madam, sending you   I'm sure your dad didn't to be insensitive I guess sometimes men don't think, hope your follow appointment comes round quickly  

Bevvy, Hope it won't be to long until you can start cycling  

Wales, Hope your scan went on  

Leni, I hope EC went well for you  

Jaja, hope your well 

AFM, nothing really to report, AF came yesterday so I wonder if I can start in Octobers AF, that be great if I can start then


----------



## kez26

Thanks Cortney  
I'm going to Aruba   xxx

Hopefully u start asap xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow aruba I'm so jealous.... Have you been before?? 

Thanks so much I hope you get accepted which I'm sure you will


----------



## kez26

Thank you  

Never been but DH is djin there so only had to pay for my flight. Looks lovely in all the photos I've seen xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone. 

Please bare with me while I try and catch up with you all. 

Firstly, Pollita! Congratulations on your scan. Two heartbeats, amazing news! 

Fay, sorry to hear you've been upset. Like Pollita I didn't think that they could give you such bad news, and so specific too. I really would take it with a pinch of salt. Congratulations on a good baseline scan though, you'll be at EC before you know it! 

MadamG, I'm really sorry to hear your news, it's not nice when family are insensitive. Mine are like that too, I just think they don't know what to say sometimes so just blurt out anything. Take care of yourself xx

Leni, good luck for EC today! 

Bevvy, where are you now? Can't scroll back on my phone enough to find you

Courtney, Kez, hope you're both ok too. 

Sorry to anyone I've missed! 

Afm, baseline scan went well. Start on my Elleste tablets tonight. All going well transfer will be 5th October xx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Congrats on your baseline!!! Your going to be about 5 days ahead of me, my EC is provisionally booked for the 5th!! xx


----------



## kez26

Wow Leni thats awesome  thats the most I've heard of so far, go you xx and good luck


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - Well done!! 26 eggs! WOW!! I bet your recipient is also over the moon.  Are you having IVF or ICSI? 

xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wales and Fay great you both have EC dates  

Leni, 26 eggs is amazing  

Kez, that's good you only have to pay for flights


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on have been so busy lol
Pollita I'm so happy for you two heartbeats love hearing success stories as it feels like it's never going to happen.
Madame I hope your ok and I hope you try again  
Cortney you not had all your results back yet? Hope your well 
Leni bevvy fay hope your all ok sorry if I've missed anyone

Afm not alot to say have scan booked for October me an OH had a massive row and he said should we even have a kid so told him if he don't go through with this then I will use donor sperm as he's not taking this away from me  think we are both stressed 
Didn't realise until he said this to me how desperately I want a baby feeling low atm xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi loopy, I've had some of my tests back called the clinic last Friday and they said there still waiting for my cystic fibrosis and one other to come back and to ring them in a week in hoping to start nxt month of it doesn't take too long to find a match.

I'm really sorry to hear you and OH had a massive row I hope it doesn't end in a break up, the most important thing is that it proves how much this baby means to you and how wanted he/she will be by you and if push comes to shove I guess you'll have to make a decision. He might be getting cold feet... I hope it all works out for you


----------



## Fay2410

Loopy - hope you're ok. Ivf is tough and it really does put our relationships to the test! Me and DH are always fine and hardly ever argue until we start cycling again!! It's so stressful and emotionally draining. Don't read to much into what he's said, my DH can say terrible things at times but it's the heat of the moment and best to discuss properly when the situation and both of you are calm. 

Madameg - how are you feeling Hun? You should have your follow up with Amanda. When I had mine, I found it hard going to the clinic after my cycle failing but once I sat down with Amanda and discussed future options I left there feeling positive and ready to get back on the horse!! 

Bevvy - hope you get matched soon!!!!

Cortney - great that AF is here, im not to sure when you'd start with short protocol, im sure I read it's on day 2 of cycle so if that's correct you'll need to get a match in the next 4 weeks so definitely possible! Keep onto them hun! It's lovely when you go in for treatment planning, makes it more real when you get dates.

Leni - hope your feeling better now Hun. Plenty of rest and water 

Wales - your nearly there!!!! How many embryos are you having transferred? 

Kez - Aruba wow!! When do you go? Do you have a famous DH husband  

Sorry if I've missed anyone

Afm - first stimms done, I'm starting on 225 of menopur this time and first follow scan on Friday. Forgot that they are larger than the suprecur jabs! Not looking forward to starting gestone, heard nothing but horror stories about those ins intramuacular bad boys!!! Oh well, will try anything is it increases our chances! 

Xxx


----------



## kez26

Fay - good luck with all those injections, I'm dreading that part lol 
Hmmm, he's not famous loool, I'm a dj as well and a lil more well known than him and defo wouldn't call myself famous   will probably have to give up when I start treatment as it's a bit much with working full time as well.. we shall see what happens 
We fly out 2 weeks tomorrow and can't wait now  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Leni - good luck this morning Hun!!! Hope your eggs and sperm got jiggy in the love lab last night   xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies hope you all don't mind me jumping in here.

Just got the go ahead to egg share a while back, but had to wait for consultant to sign us off and blood results after blood results. However as I type I'm awaiting to be matched  sooooooo excited, scared, nervous, anxious, inpatient a whirlwind of emotions but I'm looking forward to it 

I hope you are all well.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - Welcome to the thread!! We are all at different stages at the moment, but everyone is very friendly and supportive.  What clinic are you with hun?  xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fay2410 said:


> Fluttershy - Welcome to the thread!! We are all at different stages at the moment, but everyone is very friendly and supportive. What clinic are you with hun? xx


Hi Fay, thank you. I've wrote on a couple of other threads a while back but was still in the early stages. Now I'm awaiting for a lovely family to pick my eggs to love and raise lol.

Strange feeling but also a very overwhelming one at the same time, but a very good overwhelming feeling 

I'm with the Lister clinic. But I live over two hours away from them lol. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Welcome fluttershy - great to here you are well on your way. It is overwhelming because it is such an amazing gift  x

Leni - good luck today, hope the call goes well, amazing numbers you had  x

Pollita - will miss you on here but look forward to keeping in touch  x

Kez - thankyou, have a fab holiday, it's like a census form on here with everyone being so different  x

Cortney thanks hun, you should have your results so soon! X

Wales - I'm there on the 5th too, gonna be a busy day  glad your baseline went well x

Loopy - sorry things are testing you both at the moment, this journey is very emotional. Sometimes I find it is best to try and be extra kind to each other, even when you feel like all you want to do is stomp off, because ultimately this choice is all about your future together xx   xx

Fay - I'm absolutely reeling to be honest, didn't expect to see what I saw last night...made it extremely 'real'. Very hard to see DH struggling too, back to seeing babies everywhere. Despite it all I'm so ready to get back on the IVF horse, just want to keep going. I've got a long list of questions already  are you feeling better now you've started stimming? Xx

Afm I'm having a heat pack and crap tv day - couldn't face dealing with customers all day, plus it's still too heavy and painful when I move about. Hoping for a better day tomorrow x


----------



## MadameG

...not sure I should've written what I did to Fay re my loss, if it upsets anyone then tell me and I will edit it out xx


----------



## kez26

Hope you're ok MadameG and get started on your next cycle soon xx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG - Don't be silly, you haven't said anything offensive.  We are all here to help and support each other   You will soon be cycling again, it only feels like yesterday I got my BFN.  The good thing about our clinic is that they proceed with your cycle if your not matched after 12 weeks and with me they week one was when I got my BFN. Amanda will have a few tricks up her sleeve just like she did with me.  Personally, I would recommend the scratch as it is was only £150 and it is supposed to improve implantation by 20%.  Did you get any frosties from last cycle? You have to wait 2 natural AF's before you can get started again which is a bummer but just get the supplements into you and get your self well enough to start again as these cycle do really take it out on us physically and emotionally  

Fluttershy - I've heard the Lister are great!! How long have you been waiting for a match?

Kez - What music do you and DH DJ? When do you go to Aruba?

Loopy - How are you and DH today? Hope your ok?

Leni - Any news from the clinic??

Cortney - Not long now until the final blood results come back!!! 

Bevvy - Hope your ok  

AFM - Feeling very sick from already consuming 55 grams of protein!!!! I'm also adding in complan drinks this time as my clinic has recommended them to me.  I'm currently sat at my desk in work with cura heat pads on my tummy, 2 litres of water, a pint of milk, protein bar and protein shake, pineapple pieces and sunflower seeds!! They must think I'm a right weirdo    

Fay xx


----------



## kez26

Fay- Wow you must defo look crazy with all that at your desk.. Must think you are starting to do body building   LOL

We both play Reggae & Dancehall (basically all Jamaican music), he will play some more commercial bits than me though, like stuff in the charts and R'n'B. We will be on the plane 2 weeks today  getting more and more excited. I had a naughty sunbed yesterday as well and will have a few more before I leave to make sure I don't burn.

Still not received a letter to say if I'm eligible or not yet, if I haven't get a letter today I will defo call tomorrow as its making me feel anxious   

Fluttershy - hiii and hope they find you a match soon  xx

Cortney - when do you have to call them back for the other test results, hope you get them soon so everything can get going xx

Send lots of   to everyone today.. Don't know why I'm in such a good mood today lol xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - It's great that you both enjoy being dj's!! 2 weeks isn't long at all!! We have a holiday booked for 2 weeks today to Portugal!! I can't wait!! The next few weeks for me are going to be busy!!!  xx


----------



## kez26

Fay - thats awesome, how long are you away for?? Both fly out the same day  xx

Does that mean you will be injecting yourself while you're away?? xx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - Sorry I meant 4 weeks today I fly out!!!   So no I will be done by then.  I did the same last cycle in May/June, I had to test whilst on hols in Greece but last cycle I tested way to early and got myself in a right old state from 4dp 5dt so this time I am going to try and hold out until at least 8/9 dp 5dt.  My clinic has a major long wait for OTD, it's 13dp 5dt!!!!! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Oh and forgot to say Kez we are on hols for a week xxx


----------



## kez26

Fay - Ohh gosh that wait must be so frustrating.. everything crossed for you this time round   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, lol! They must think you're building your muscle lol! Hahahaha! Don't care what they think lol! I guess I'll be doing the same at my work place lol! Not long them until your holiday, I'm off again in 10 weeks!!  

Leni, how did your phone call go? 

Madam, Hope you had a nice day putting your feet up, hope you can get started again soon   

Fluttershy, welcome to the thread, I'm waiting for one of my tests to come back and then hope they will match me soon  

Kez, hope you get accepted soon  

Loopy hope you're well

Sorry if I missed anyone as its just a quick one as I'm at work.

I rang the clinic last Friday and they said to ring back in a weeks time
To see if the other test has come back but I'm getting so impatient lol!


----------



## Hopeful-H

Hi everyone. I hope you are all well. I posted some time ago in August (i think!) about my plans for egg share, I'd had my AMH taken which was good and I was waiting on my appointment to see the clinic doctor, counsellor, and progress further into egg share. However I had massive panic over the weekend and cancelled my appointment which was supposed to be yesterday. I feel all over again that I don't know what route to take! My main reasons for panic over the weekend was that I hadn't 'shopped around' before deciding on this particular clinic (Manchester Fertility), and I know from others on here that it is more expensive than other places. Also I was panicking about the possible scenario that because I egg shared I had less embryos, maybe only 1 or 2, and therefore less goes now and in the future. The clinic have been really good and said that lots of women get to a certain point and reality hits home. So now I'm back to contemplating IVF without egg share at a cheaper clinic, and also I'm contemplating Donor Insemination maybe stimulated, again possibly at a cheaper clinic. H x


----------



## MadameG

Leni that is fabulous news! Yay!! I found it pretty hard going with the extra protein too, all I wanted to eat was salty crisps  enjoy your cereal and a well earned rest. I'm trying my best to regain my positivity - what else is there ultimately? xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Hopeful - bless you hun, it is a tough journey   I think you have to be absolutely certain in your mind that you want to eggshare and are comfortable in the implications it has. I reckon you've done the right thing for now. The clinics all have counsellors for donors - why don't you ask if you could speak to one? 

Cortney - it'll be Friday before you know it 

Kez - did your letter come? If not, good luck for your call - I hope they say YES   X

Fay - ta girl  I am all set for the scratch in my mind. I don't really want to go through endless cycles and we only have a few vials of sperm left, so I reckon just chuck everything possible into a cycle now, rather than waiting to see if it is a repetitive problem  

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Leni, wow that's amazing let's hope ET will be sat.... How exciting... How you feeling after egg collection?  

Madam, hope you enjoyed your TV day lol! I really hope it works for you next time   

I really can't wait until Friday lol! When I get my blood tests back when do you think they'll arrange treatment planning for me I'm getting excited now lol!

Hopeful, I agree with madam is there no one you can talk to at the clinic to voice your concerns. Whatever you decide I'm sure will be the right decision for you!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - CRGW won't give you a treatment planning date without a match, I tried all ways on both cycles   but you never know they may have a match lined up for you. I really hope they do!!! Where are you going on hols in 10 weeks? 

Leni - great that you have ten embies. When do you think transfer will be? Will it be after one AF? 

Hopeful - I would definitely think about the decision to egg share a little more if your already having doubts, it is a big decision after all and not always the right one for everyone 

Madameg - great that your being so strong! How is DH coping?

Afm - I am only now sitting down after helping DS with his homework! Feeling extremely tired this time around. Think it's bed time for me xxx


----------



## Harper14

Hopeful

I am sorry you are having second thoughts and you need to seriously consider and speak to their councillors for advice it's free and they are so helpful.

I used Manchester fertility and I cannot recommend enough their support was fabulous and they have just published their success rates at over 50% which is fantastic

In terms of costs and clinics I did shop around looking at mfs, care, lister and crm London and Manchester fertility was the best. You don't pay for any screening costs (unless accepted) unlike some of the ladies on here they have had to pay out before they know they can share. I did not pay a penny until my treatment planning. The embryo glue and icsi was included in the price which was not the case with other clinics and if you were unfortunate enough to need a second cycle (like me) you don't pay all the screening costs again so the cycle costs around 600.

You really need to decide what your concerns are but in terms of clinic and coatings you have made a good choice. They are fantastic xx


----------



## Harper14

Just realised that 600 I paid included embryo scratch second time and blastocyst culture is free unlike some other clinics.

X


----------



## Harper14

Hopeful sorry for all the messages but I've just looked on their website and the price has gone up since we egg shared and also for me personally we needed icsi which was included but not everyone needs, so you may actually find you could get a cycle cheaper elsewhere. 

I still thoroughly recommend them it's a very professional and friendly clinic, they still email us now asking how Freya is doing which is a lovely touch  but you need to do what's right for you.

Do you live close to Manchester? Or would you also need to travel x


----------



## Wales81

Hi ladies! 

Fay, I'm having 2 transferred! I'm so excited! They're both top grade blasto's. I just hope they survive the thaw   I don't envy you with all that protein. I'm a total carnivore but even then I really struggled with upping the protein. Lovely that your jetting off on hols soon! Exciting few weeks for you! 

Courtney, not sure what clinic your with but some don't take long matching at all. I was matched in two days! 

Leni, well done on all those lovely eggs! Both you and recipient must be over the moon. 

Fluttershy, welcome! This thread is a great source of support and information. 

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies.. Hope you are all well.

Leni - omg thats amazing.. everything crossed for you  

MadameG - Thank you x Still no letter, but I emailed them yesterday so fingers crossed they get back to me soon. Debs normally sees my emails and gets back to me quite quick  

Wales - Good luck with the transfer. Have you got a date for it?

Fay - Hope the homework wasn't too difficult lol 

Cortney - Not long till friday   hope it comes round quickly for you 

HopefulH - Hope you are ok. Do what is best for you and be 100% happy and comfortable with what you decide also try not to worry and relax xx

Sorry if I missed anyone.. sending you   xx

AFM - I'm so tired. Working full time, going to uni (got home at 9.45pm last night) and djin is becoming hard work.... God knows how I will feel if/when I start treatment. Think I might have to give up djin sooner than I originally planned as I know treatment can be exhausting...

Have an awesome day lovelies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Cortney is at the same clinic as us and I mentioned to her before how quick you got matched   Hope your feeling ok, not long until transfer now, I'm sure your super embies will survive the thaw!!! xxx

Kez - What clinic are you with hun? 

MadameG - Hope you are feeling better, it does get easier as the days go by, I promise  

Bevvy - Any news on a match? Keep on to them hun, they'll soon match you if you ring every day    

Loopy & Leni - Hope you're both ok 

Fluttershy - Hope you get matched soon

AFM - Day 3 of stimms....Not feeling any different on stimms yet, I didn't last time though, well not up until the last week, I think I stimmed for 13 days last time and on the 12/13th day I got really uncomfortable.  I have a feeling they'll put my dose up to 300 again on Friday.  On my first follie scan last time I had around 10-12 follies in total but they were all smaller than 10mm hence why they boosted me to 300.  

xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum and have been flitting in and out of your posts. I had my initial consultation 3 weeks ago and my blood tests are all back already. My girlfriend is going to carry 'our share' of my eggs so needs to undergo a monitored cycle before we get going. I would have hoped that they would start looking for a match whilst she is doing this but one of the admin people told me that they wont even start looking for a match until she has finished her monitored cycle. I hope it doesn't take too long to find a match after that. 

Good luck to all of you on your journey xxxx

Hope to


----------



## kez26

Fay - I'm at Bourn Cambridge, still impatiently waiting for a reply to my email   Hows the protein going?? Are you still feeling sick? xx


----------



## kez26

Morning and welcome KDJ  
Fingers crossed they find you a match quickly  
Which clinic are you with?

xx


----------



## Fay2410

KDJ - Welcome to the egg share thread!!! 

Kez - I've already had 40 grams of protein and it's only 10.46am!! I'm feeling very full but not sick yet, have had strawberries, grapes and yoghurt for breakfast and I'm just about to swallow my 12 vitamin tablets   xx


----------



## KDJay

I am at the Lister


----------



## Cortneywils

KDJ, welcome to the thread   hope you don't have to wait to long to be matched!

Kez, have you heard anything from the clinic?  

Fay, how you getting on with the stimming?   I'm off to fuerteventura so I'm hoping I will have a little bean on board (wishful thinking)

Wales, as Fay said I'm with crgw   Wow 2 days is bloody quick!!   I'm sure you're lovely eggs will be strong enough to survive the thaw  

Leni, hope your well after EC  

Fluttershy, hope you don't have to wait too long to be matched  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## kez26

Evening Cortney - Not heard anything yet   sure I will soon (although I was sure I would get a reply today) How are you doing?? xx


----------



## Hopeful-H

Hi. Thank you everyone for your replies. If I decide to stick with MF then I will ask to see their counsellor, that was only offered to me after I decided on the egg share so I'm not sure if I would need to pay for it if I wanted to talk to someone before deciding on any particular treatment. 

Harper - I live in Trafford so not much travelling no. I too have found MF very good, friendly, and certainly understanding when I cancelled the appointment for Monday. The cost with MF would be £3155 for me to egg share, but I was told that ICSI was always recommended along with the Embryoscope so both of those are priced into that, and donor sperm of £700!. I've started to cost out other places including Hewitt Liverpool and Jessops Sheffield. One thing I noticed on the HFEA is that while Manchester Fertility statistics are better, they do treat more women without fertility issues ie single female/female couple (14%), so that would mean that they have better statistics, where as somewhere like Jessops of the women they treat only 1% is due to not having a male partner. I guess the first thing I need to decide is what treatment is best for me before thinking about where that treatment might be. I had thought that I might ask the MF egg share co-ordinator about my concerns of having few embryos from treatment, and maybe ask how likely that is.

H x


----------



## MadameG

Just a quickie post from me-

Hopeful - I'm sorry it's such a mind spinning time for you. I'm not sure if I am being a little dense, but I'm sure it says here that an egg share cycle at your clinic would cost just the £1000 including icsi plus the bloodwork for £350, with the donor sperm on top. Icsi isn't essential if you have good swimmers and each donor should state whether it is suitable for IVF or needs icsi, bearing in mind that icsi can reduce some elements of 'the strongest swimmer' or natural selection. It might be worth you contacting the donor conception network to help you get a little more clarity too. Not sure if this is at all helpful, do tell me if I have gone barking up the wrong tree! Xxx

https://www.manchesterfertility.com/treatments/fertility-treatments/egg-sharing/

/links


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies

Hopeful, It's certainly a minefield this ttc malarkey! I'm new to all this so won't be able to offer much advice but I'd I would write some questions Down and ask the clinic. £3000 seems like a lot of money

Hope you can get the answers you need Hun!!

Just a quick one from me as I'm at work lol!
Hope everyone is well today!!

I think I may crack today and ring the clinic am thinking of the best time to call!!

Also I've been looking at complan and was wondering which one you ladies buy wether there was a certain type or if this ones ok

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0015XDLIO/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1443076591&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=complan&dpPl=1&dpID=51wlYkacJzL&ref=plSrch

/links


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I drank the strawberry and chocolate ones, you can buy then at boots too. Frankly, I think they taste a bit grim, with the chocolate being slightly more palatable. They are good for keeping your protein levels high though as they are the equivalent of a light meal. Good luck with your call! 

Fay I'm still finding my feet but it is getting easier. Staying away from work this week as we have quite a few regular customers that revel in winding staff members up, especially if they consider we are not radiating happiness. I am still getting stabbing pains on the lower left side too which are making me nervous. DH is still struggling too but just taking things slow. I hope you're enjoying your proteinathon - chucking some sunflower seeds in your yoghurt is a good mini top up too xx

Kdjay - welcome hun x

Kez give them a ring  they are probably just busy x

Wales I'm sure they will be fine - do they thaw them on the day? Or before and take them to day 6? X

Lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Hey Ladies ...................Im back!! After a few month break as we were waiting to get to the top of the waiting list at Coventry to see the egg share coordinator, well I got an email a couple of days ago to say that were have been MATCHED!!!! I wasnt even aware our details had gone out to anyone, we are due our counseling appointment on the 1st and after that we are arranging to see Louise. Im SO SO over the moon that we have even been matched but also extremely apprehensive about it as most know every time we go one step forward its 5 steps back for us so im keeping EVERYTHING crossed. 
Anyone able to tell me the next steps ? After the counseling appt how quickly are we expected to start actual treatment of course if the recipient dont change her mind (please please dont change your mind Mrs x) I cant believe after 8 yrs we are now a little closer to our dream 


Hope you are all ok there is no way im going to be able to catch up on 100 + pages but ill try when I get some time


----------



## MadameG

Karma such fantastic news!! Great to hear you are moving forward at last. I think how quickly things move depends on whether you and your recipients cycles need syncing up or not. If so, you will probably get put on the pill to line up and then a long protocol cycle takes around a month (starting from day 21 of your cycle). Short protocol is quicker as you don't have to down regulate first. So pleased for you hun  xxxxx


----------



## kez26

Thats awesome news Karmas..   

Think I might call them tomorrow if I don't hear anything today MadameG  

xxx


----------



## MadameG

I would just pester them Kez  you never know - your letter may have been lost by postman pat xx


----------



## kez26

Very True MadameG   I will do   xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi Hopeful
I egg shared at reproductive health group which is a 15 minute drive on the m56 from Sale so not too far from
You. The process was quick and very professional. I had a good response to treatment and now I'm waiting for FET to start as I had Ohss from the large amount of follicles I got.

My period started yesterday so I'm sat in the clinic as I write this waiting for my baseline scan to see if I can start my progynova!

Hopefully il find out about my recipient too.

I hope your all keeping well. I've been working like crazy and getting the house sorted for selling. So much to do x


----------



## Bubbles12

Yay karmas!
Finally!!

I cant really remember what happened aftet counselling as i did not have it. I had counselling previously at another clinic so i just had to proved i had this. 

I would imagine that as soon as you have had the counselling it would be all systems go! They will sync you amd your recipients cycles together. I would imagine all this will happen before christmas 

Me and OH have decided to go for treatment again. I kmow Coventry will accept me again as i have had a baby through IVF but having a baby (and being on maternity) is finaically draining so we dont know if we will afford another egg share until im back at work. I wanted to do it before i went back so i didnt have the added stress of having time off bit with their waiting list at the mo....it doesnt look likely 

X


----------



## bevvy82

Welcome back karmas!!! I'm so so so pleased for you!!! How exciting   Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - YAY!!!! I am sooooo happy for you!! As Hope said I should imagine it'll be all systems go now that you've been matched!!! Brilliant news!!

Cortney - I'm also drinking complan shakes (chocolate), their full of nutrition and recommended by our clinic whilst stimming.  At the moment, I'm eating around 70 grams of protein a day, lots of fresh fruit and vegetables, one cup of decaf tea in the mornings, 3 litres of water, nuts, 1 pint of semi skimmed milk, 1 complan shake and I'm avoiding chocolate, crisp, sweets and fatty foods.  I'm so full at the moment, I feel like I'm about to burst!!

Hope - Great news that you plan to cycle again, I agree that it would have been easier to squeeze appointments in now whilst your off on maternity leave.  When do you go back to work officially?  

Jaja -  Good luck for your baseline scan, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  We could even be having ET around the same time or same week at least?

Hopeful-H - £3000 for an egg share cycle seems crazy to me!! My first cycle cost me £730 in total, if I wants ICSI then I would have had to pay another £750 but we had standard IVF.  This cycle has cost more as we are having additional extras and drugs to help our chance of success.  I had a look into Prague IVF prices and you can have your own full IVF cycle for around £2200!!!! Istanbul is even cheaper @ £1900!!! 

Bevvy - Any news on a match **** **** **** 

Kez & Loopy - Hope your ok

Sorry if I've missed anyone out

AFM - Day 4 of stimms, don't feel any different but still early days. First scan tomorrow, I have a feeling they will up me again to 300iu menopur

xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi fay

Im due back at work mid may but my finances are telling me to go back sooner. Im so not ready! 
My work are   and told me in January that i would not get reduced hours. If thats the case, i will have to hand my notice in amd find somewhere else 

X


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Fay hun,

Hope your scan goes well Tomoz. So excited for you that your finally on Ya way with this cycle!

No, I haven't got a match yet. Called on Tuesday and they haven't found anyone for me yet. Will call again next week if I don't hear anything. Got a bad feeling that they won't be able to match me and I'll have to wait until after the wedding next year  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy you should just get a 'bump extension' for your dress, they do those right?  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hope - I'm sure companies are legally obliged to help mums get back into work by reducing working hours if necessary, contact ACAS for some free advice, you won't even have to give your name.  It's so hard finding the time for appointments whilst working isn't it.  I work full time and so far I've managed to get away with my appointments for treatment planning, endo scratch and baseline scan. I have sorted time off for follie scan for tomorrow and Monday but I have no idea how I'm going to get time off for next Wednesday's and Friday's scans!!! I'm just going with the flow at the moment and asking the day before  

Bevvy - Thanks hun, I can't believe how fast time is flying by.  My injections are getting easier thank god, although my stomach is now very bruised and swollen.  I'm sorry you're still waiting for a match, have you told them time isn't on your side, maybe this will give them a kick up the ****

xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

No, companies HAVE to hear your requests and look into them but as long as they have a good reason that it will be detramental to the business, they can say no. Its not good that they have made a decision before i have even requested anything. My partner works in the same department (he is a driver and i am his manager) they told me they can give him reduced hours but not me. But, im his mum (baby, not OH, lol) and i shoulfld be his primary carer... im so not budging!!

Ah, it is hard but you always have sickleave if they wont accomodate. Thats what i had to do in the end...

I must look like a right weirdo on this thread. I was the moderator for it earlier in the year so got to know all the ladies as i had to keep an eye out for it.... every now and then i pop a comment in... but i pretty much know what stages all you ladies are at  
#superstalker!

X


----------



## kez26

Afternoon Fay,

glad your're still feeling ok and hope the scan goes well tomorrow  x

Hopeful - I can't believe egg sharing costs sooooo much. That seems way too much to me, but I don't know much x

Bevvy -  I really hope you get a match soon, I know you won't want to wait till after your wedding    x

Jaja -  how was the scan?? good luck with selling your house  x

Hope - that doesn't seem right, your company are defo not very understanding!! x

Sorry if I missed you out, hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow a lot has been happening on this thread since I've been back from work hope I don't miss anyone 

Hope, how frustrating it is for you!! You're right you should be your child's primary carer and companies should realise it. It will be ashame to have to leave if they can't accommodate you and it's awful that they decided this before you had talked to them about it. I hope you can sort it out  

Fay, wow that's a lot of protein lol! I'm too trying to cut out junk food lol! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.
I'm glad injections are better now   

Bevvy, sorry your clinic hasn't matched you yet I hope they get on and match you soon the waiting is horrible and it be nice to do before Christmas  

Karmas, I can't help you as I haven't yet got to that stage but like the other girls have said I'm sure it'll be all happening soon  

Jaja, hope your scan goes well  

Kez, I would ring the clinic up Hun as you never know  

Loopy, hope your well  

Madam, hope it won't be too long until you can cycle again  

I rang the clinic earlier and apparently the rest of my blood test came in last Monday and now waiting a call back from one of the team, it'll be lovely to hear I have a match aswell  

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## kez26

Fingers crossed for you Cortney     hope they have a match for you xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Thank you cortney 

Certainly is frustrating but time with my boy is worth more than money... but it would be nice to balance the both amd have best of both worlds... like its ever that easy!!

God, listening to you ladies getting matched and stimming etc is giving me the IVF bug again! Its infectious!!

X


----------



## KDJay

Still finding it hard to follow all the posts and where everyone is but hoping it will become easier. does anyone have any experience of using donor sperm? we need to order asap as one person said we wont be matched until it is in the clinic although the dr didnt say this?


----------



## Jaja1986

Scan showed lovely ovaries and womb with 4mm lining.... Started progynova to stimulate the lining of my womb to get it ready for FET! Transfer provisionally scheduled for 9-10-15 Eeek! So exciting!

Fingers crossed this will be the best birthday present for my husband and I xx


----------



## Hopeful-H

Thanks again for everyone's replies.

Madame - yes it does say £1000 on their website. I will include below the costings they gave me. Also I have heard from other clinics that ICSI isn't always necessary especially if using donor sperm as it should be good quality.

JaJa - I have emailed reproductive health Cheshire on Sunday to ask them for a costing but I haven't heard back from them yet. It is positive for me to hear that you had so many eggs collected as that is one of my fears that once I'd shared I wouldn't have many left. 

So here's the prices that the clinic provided me with -

Consultation & Pre-treatment investigations £350.00
Egg Sharing IVF/ICSI cycle (including license fee) £1075
Embryoscope £680.00
Donor sperm £700
Freezing of Embryo’s 1 year £350

Thanks again for all your replys anyway. I may not be posting until I feel a bit clearer about what treatment I want. H x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hopeful, that's a lot of money...  I hope you decide what treatment you need soon Hun and that I'm sure whatever your decide is right for you  


Jaja, wow that's brilliant news that would be a lovely present for your birthdays  

KDjay, I have only ordered donor sperm to my home so not sure I can help as I've never had it delivered to a clinic before.

AFM, I'm a bit disappointed as I never received a call from the clinic and I'm worried if they try and ring me tomorrow I'll miss the call as I'm at work til 4, i guess I can ring em after I get bak


----------



## poppy05

Hello ladies


I just wanted to introduce myself, im the egg share boards new moderator, due to staff shortages unfortunately this area hasnt been 'looked after' as it should, so over the next few days i shall be going through posts and tidying things up a bit in here, i dont usually allow a thread to go beyond 100 pages, so i will be making you girls a new home, the posts here wont be deleted, i shall just lock the thread and start you a new one, will be same name etc, and a link so no one gets lost, just givng you a heads up incase you all wonder whats happend.


Any probs then you are welcome to contact me via pm
poppy xx


----------



## poppy05

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=339736.msg6173820#msg6173820


----------

